# Divisor de Frecuencias (crossover)



## valerocu

Deseo construir un circuito crossover de tres vías para mi equipo de audio, realmente tengo una vaga idea sobre esto. Alguien me pudiera facilitar algún esquema eléctrico para su construcción.

Saludos a todos


----------



## nactronik

Te paso información de lo que pediste, la página es bastante completita, busca en este mismo foro que hay mucha información sobre ese tema.

Saludos

http://www.passivecrossovers.com/


----------



## Zdrake

Fabricar un crossover no es tan fácil como parece. Normalmente los que hay en el mercado no valen de mucho, sobre todo porque están fabricados para determinados drivers. Con esto quiero decir que habría que saber las características de tus drivers(sobre todo Fs y Fb) y las cajas en las que van montados, ya que también tienen su propia Fb. También hay que saber para que potencia son. No te vale de nada que te pongamos el esquema de un crossover cualquiera porque te podrían romper los drivers si los utilizas a mucho volumen. Infórmate de las características de tus drivers y donde quieres poner la frecuencia de corte.(Fs), porque de ello depende y mucho el valor de los inductores y los condensadores. También hay que saber de que orden lo quieres(1º,2º,3º...etc) ya que según cual hay que invertir la fase del tweeter o del motor.

Hechale un ojo a esta pagina que es muy completa. esta dedicada al sonido y hay un apartado para filtros pasivos. Suerte.

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/filtros_pasivos/filtrospasivos.html


----------



## Leonel

Tengo a mano dos circuitos de crossover uno activo y otro pasivo, al activo lo probe en el circuit maker y anda de diez y ahora lo estoy montando en la protoboard

te dejo los links
exitos!

http://www.sound.whsites.net/project09.htm

http://home.new.rr.com/trumpetb/audio/xoversch.html

y te dejo otra que encontré recién

http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu/HBASE/audio/cross.html#c2


----------



## palomo

Te recomiendo con toda razón que te armes el cross que el amigo leonel te puso en la pagina sound.westhost ya que también tuve la oportunidad de armarlo y al final de la pagina te da las formulas para poder calibrar los cortes que quieras en cada banda solo pon en practica un poco de matemáticas e ingles (lógico) para la puesta al punto suerte.


----------



## randall

hola, yo tengo dos duda desde hace rato:

1. q es mejor un filtro activo o uno pasivo.

2. en donde se coloca el filtro activo.

muchas gracias.


----------



## thors

sin lugar a dudas un filtro activo , y en pocas palabras se puede decir que filtra y ajusta el nivel de forma que siempre obtengas un nivel optimo sin perdidas finales de potencia ...... entrara la señal filtrada al amplificador con el nivel optimo .......

el filtro pasivo ( crossover)actua  a la salida del amplificador y para lograr filtrar las frecuencias que el parlante requiere , atenua las restantes   que igual fueron amplificadas

el fitro activo se debe instalar entre el pre-amplificador y el amplificador  si hablamos de equipos domesticos modulares  estaria  a la salida del reciver despues  filtro activo y despues al amplificador ., es una especie de equalizador pero mejorado...........

si buscas mejoras en tu coche ( valerocu ) lo del filtro activo es una buena idea ¡¡¡ siempre y cuando tengas por cada via un amplificador , si observas los power de auto
veras que aparte de seleccionar cuantos parlantes pondras ,tambien debes selecionar cual corte del filtro usaras por que traen un filtro activo
para tu caso lo idel seria que usaras tu radio con los parlantes de las puertas despues con dos powers uno de ellos lo usaras para reforsar dos parajes de parlantes atras con filtro en rango extendido y el ultimo power seria para alimentar un sub de la maletera ajustado para rangos bajos..... oviamente cada parlante debe ser para el rango de frecuencias que deseas
eso costaria un dineral ¡¡¡¡¡¡ 

si solo deseas mejoras mas economicas prueba con los crossover pasivos y como dice Zdrake debes conocer los datos de tus parlantes para tener buenos resultados con el crossover , esta de moda usar sub ,, pero son parlantes fabricados para esas frecuencias   
alimentados con power 

un resultado sutil es solo filtrar  las frecuencias que van a los tweter genera mas claridad y sensacion de aumento de potencia ( si tienes  parlantes separados ) 

de todas maneras observa este link 
http://www.atodovolumen.net/portal/...cticos/Creamos-un-filtro-de-inicio-a-fin.html


----------



## randall

viejo gracias por su respuesta me ha servido de mucho.


----------



## LUIS FRAGOZO

Necesito que me orienten en la conexión de un Crossover electrónico Piramid Ref-Sea3000 , deseo conocer la conexión interna de los tweeters de 100 Watts.

Agradezco su colaboración.


----------



## capitanp

Mira justo tengo uno igual , pero no se que es lo que queres saber o no se entiende bien?

Explica mas


----------



## LUIS FRAGOZO

Necesito saber si los tweters Jelance de la caja acústica que construí llevan algún componente electronico entre la salida del amplificador y el mismo tweter, ya que estoy utilizando un crossover eletrónico PYRAMID SEA 3000 y amplifico ésta salida con un Peavey de 800W.  Favor mostar diagrama, de conexión, si es necesario.


----------



## capitanp

No, no lleva nada aunque recomiendo una lapara incandecente de 12V 50W y me parece que 800W es demasiada potencia, fijate si no tenes algo mas chico.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Acá les dejo una duda: a un profesor, hace un tiempo que terminé el colegio, le pregunté de crossovers porque quería armarme uno y me dijo que conocía un integrado que era un filtro pasa alto o pasa bajo digital programable pero nunca pude conseguir el nombre, algien tiene una idea?

Acá les dejo el filtro pasa bajos para subwoofer que está en www.pablin.com.ar hecho en PCB.
Lo armé y anda bien pero es sólo pasa bajos.


----------



## elloco13

Como puedo armar un circuito divisor de frecuencias para conectar en la salida de un amplificador y y que separe los agudos para un tweeter, los medios para un parlante y los graves para un woofer. Osea que tenga una entrada + - de la salida, y salgan 3 salidas una para agudos, otra para medios y otra para graves. Si alguien tiene algún circuito agradezco que me lo pasen.


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola elloco. Los divisores de frecuencia pasivos se dividen según su atenuación en db en 6 db/oct  (generalmente llamados de primer orden) o de 12 db/oct (o de segundo orden). En realidad el orden es la cantidad de elementos que se intercalan entre el amplificador y cada uno de los componentes (vias).
Acá te paso una pequeña guía de como calcularlos tu mismo ya que cada uno de los componentes está ligado a un valor que se denomina IMPEDANCIA del altavoz y que tienes en la hoja de datos del mismo o lo tienes que determinar experimentalmente. Por este motivo es que no siempre los divisores de frecuencia que compras en tiendas de electrónica o de marca definida, funcionan bien para tus parlantes genéricos, es porque son para un determinado parlante que es de la misma marca que el divisor.

El mas simple de los dos es el de primer orden.

Acá va un diagrama de conexiones del mismo:


----------



## Juan Jose

Tienes que conocer previamente la impedancia de cada componente a la frecuencia de cruce. 
En un filtro de tres vías hay dos frecuencias de cruce:
Frecuencia alta (división entre tweeter y medio), generalmente está entre los 3500 y los 5500 HZ. Cuanto mas alta mas nitideo es el sonido del tweter.
Frecuencia de corte baja (separación entre woofer y medio). Suele estar entre los 400 y los 600 HZ.
 A estas frecuencias las denominaremos:
FL frecuencia de corte del woofer.
FH frecuencia de corte para el tweeter.
FML = FL frecuencia del medio baja
FMH = FH frecuencia del medio alta.

Si no conoces la impedancia del componente a la frecuencia de cruce debes medirla con la ayuda de un generador de frecuencias y un voltimetro o amperimetro (o una resistencia y otro voltimetro) y debes medirla como V / I medidas a la frecuencia de cruce.

Aca te paso un diagrama de conexiones para medir impedancia.
Si los componentes traen hoja de datos debería estar incluida (generalmente como un grafico de ohms vs frecuencia).


----------



## Juan Jose

Por ultimo calculas los capacitores y las bobinas que debes hacer:

NOTA: Fm es igual a (Fh x Fl) ^1/2

falta la bobina que va en serie con el wofer. L2


----------



## Juan Jose

Ahora este filtro es de 6 db/octava. (una octava es el doble o la mitad de la frecuencia de cruce). Cuanto mas db/octavas corta tu filtro, mas protegidos tienes tus parlantes de medios y tweeter de la energía que no quieres que reproduzcan. Un filtro de 1 orden recorta el 50 % de la energía que uno de 2 orden. Este hace que la potencia de tus componentes de alta frecuencia deba ser menor y por lo tanto mas económicos.
Otra ventaja de un filtro de orden 2 es que la separación de frecuencias entre parlantes es mejor y por lo tanto las distorsiones mucho menor. El medio no reproduce parte de frecuencias bajas ni altas y el bajo reproduce menos cantidad de medios. Esto genera menor distorsión.
El inconveniente es que es mas complicado y tiene el doble de componentes.
Aca un diagrama de un filtro de tres vias y orden 2.

aca el calculo de las bobinas y capacitores.

Falta la bobina en serie con el woofer. L4


----------



## Juan Jose

Si quieres que te de una mano con tu proyecto, mandame los datos mas precisos que tengas sobre tus parlantes. Como marca, dimensiones, potencia, hojas de datos, etc.
saludos

juan jose


----------



## andresssdj

hola alguien me puede ayudar a diseñar mi filtro?

es para una caja con dos parlantes selenium 15pw3 y un driver d210ti, la caja seria de 4 ohms porq tiene 2 parlantes cualquier cosa en la pag de selenium estan las hojas de datos, si alguien me ayuda, le agradeceria.

Saludos!


----------



## Danielv

No necesariamente tiene que ser de 4 ohm por el simple hecho de tener dos parlantes ! solo que hay que ingeniar unas cosas en el crossover. pero el crossover tambien tiene que ser segun el diseño de la caja. es bass-reflex ? es sellada ?. que condiciones de uso le piensas dar o en que tipo de lugar las piensas colocar ?


----------



## andresssdj

hola, es bass reflex es de audio profecional el uso seria para eventos y fiestas, son para tirar con una potencia crown de 500 + 500 w rms.

la caja es parecida a esta:

http://www.4770.com.ar/forx doble06.JPG


----------



## Danielv

Quieres hacer uno solo, por que no te consigues otro driver y te armas un par de parlantes ? que me dices


----------



## andresssdj

es que tengo dos cajas como esas, quiero hacer 2 divisores


----------



## Danielv

Ahh entiendo, perfecto, bueno si las kieres de 4 ohm no hay problema, ya que me imagino que tu amplificador resiste bien esos 4 ohm. 


te dejo este. ve si se adapta a tus necesidades. solo tendrias que agarrar los bajos y ponerlos en paralelo. mas nada.


----------



## andresssdj

si quiero que sea 4 ohms, me parece bien ese filtro , es seguro? osea corta bien? para atenuar el driver tendre q agregar alguna otra resistencia? vos me calcularias los valores de los componenetes, la caja seria de 500w en 4 ohms y el amplificador se las banca, es made in usa y es crown una de las marcas mas reconocidas en amplificadores, con este divisor no sufro desfase ni nada? me calcularias los valores de los componentes? que precauciones debo tomar ya que maneja mucha potencia, por ej la bobina de alambre grueso?

ha me olvidaba la frecuencia de cruce es de 2500 hz


----------



## Danielv

Si no hay problema, ese amplificador se que es bueno yo tengo tambien uno aki. un xls 602, si es bueno que uses una resistencia para atenuar el driver de altas, claro que cuando utilizas resistencias alteras la impedancia, hay una forma de hacer que las resistencias disminuyan por decibeles que tambien seria bueno, pero la tengo que buscar aki en mis archivos, pero cuando la consiga te la paso, otra cosa; la caja seria en total de 500 rms ?      es bastante potencia, te cuento que he visto en varios crossover que son para cajas de alta potencia, a las resistencias para que no las uses de tantos vatios para que no te consuman potencia utilizan maximo de 10 vatios pero, las colocan en disipadores de calor, yo hice varias pruebas aki en mi casa y de verdad que es efectivo. con respecto a la bobina del crossover utiliza el mejor alambre, mientras mas grueso mejor (para hacer resistencia) y deja que el nucleo sea de aire ya que solo son dos vias.


¿y las cajas ya las tienes construidas?  sabes algo de la colocacion de materiales absorventes ?


----------



## andresssdj

si las tengo construidas, pro el tema de los materiales abosorventes les puse lana de vidrio adentro, te comento las cajas son copias a las que hay en un boliche donde trabajo, el tema es que ellos la usan con divisor activo, por eso no puedo copiar el divisor, osea usan 2 potencias una para medios y la otra para agudos, vos me darias una mano para hacer los divisores, te comento compre un divisor comercial y no me gusta el resultado que obtube, por eso quiero hacer uno a medida para mis cajas.


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola amigos foreros!
Aca les paso mis comentarios respecto del divisor de frecuencia para ayudar a andresssdj.
Bueno, primero hay que aclarar que para esa potencia generalmente se utilizan divisores activos y un amplificador para cada componente (o componentes como en este caso) porque por sobre todo la bocina o driver de medios agudos NO soporta mas de 80-100 watts rms para frecuencias por arriba de 2500 hz como queire cruzar el filtro nuestro amigo.
Esta ipotesis no es caprichosa si piensas en la potencia que estarás desperdiciando en calor en las resistencias para proteger el tw y ademas es lo que recomienda selenium (en este caso) para sus proyectos de cajas acústicas con los 15pw3 y un driver d210ti.
Bueno, vamos a la electrónica.
Luego de bajar las hojas de datos de ambos componentes obtenemos las impedancias de wofer y tweter a la frecuancia de cruce. ZW=15 ohms y ZTW=9 ohms
Segun el fabricante recomienda utilizar filtros divisores de 12 db por ctava de pendiente.
Por ello, tilizamos las fórmulas para obtener los capacitores C1 y C2.
C1 va en serie con el tweter y vale 1 / (4 pi ZTW F) = 3,5 uF x 250 vcc (capacitor depoliester)
C2 va en paralelo con el woofer luego de la bobina L2 y vale= 1 ( 4 pi ZW F) = 2.2 uF x 250 vcc depoliester. Si conectas los woofer en paralelo y luego ambos juntos al divisor de frecuencia entonces este valor pasa a ser de 7.9 uF x 250 Vcc. Si no va un capacito ara cada uno de los woofer.
L1 es la bobina que va en paralelo con el tweter luego del capacitor C1. Vale ZTW / pi F = 1,15 mHy y debe ser con alambre de 1 mm de sección.
L2 es la bobina que va en serie con el woofer antes del capacitor C2 y vale ZW / pi F= 1,9 mHy si conectas los woofer por separado o vale 0,9 mHy si los conectas e paralelo.

Todo esto es respecto de lafrecuencia de crte y sus valores.

aspectos constructivos: La bobina de los woofers van fisicamente dispuestas sobre el PCB a 90 grados fisicos de la del tweeter
Los woofer van en fase ya sea que los conectes en aralelo con su unico divisor o los cnectes primero a cada uno de sus divisores y estos en paralelo.
El tweter va en contrafase con la entrada de audio.
Las bobinas deberás fabrcarlas con alambe mínimo de 1,3 mm de seccón por la potencia que indicas de utilización.
Antes de conectar el tweeter debes insertar un divisor de tensión para portegerlo o u protector electrónico de tweeter. aca te indico un post para que ves el ultimo:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/proteger-cornetas-tweeter-8345/

sino, deber conectar una serie de resistencias que deberemos calcular-

Luego lo vemos.

Esoy haciendo un pequeño esquema de las conexionespor si no me explique bien. ya te los paso.

espero te se util esta informacióny a todos.

saludos.

juan jose


----------



## andresssdj

dale, realmente mil gracias por esto, las bobinas son de nucleo de aire no? espero tu esquema, con respecto a la resistencia para proteger el driver o tweeter, como la puedo calcular?

otra cosa, la resistencia para atenuar el driver va sobre un disipador?

otra cosa, si en un futuro quiero hacer el mismo divisor pero para 8 ohms, que tengo que cambiar? ya que tengo 2 cajas, en este caso con pw3 y d205ti que es muy similar el driver y la frecuencuia es la misma.


por cierto espero el diagrama asi veo como hago las bobinas y diseño el pcb


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola andresssdj. Aca te paso unos diagramas que creo te servirán como guía para tu divisor de frecuencia. NO es fácil diseñar un divisor para 500 w rms, generalmente se utiliza división electrónica ya que se desperdicia mucha potencia en resistencias generalmente para los tweeter o drivers o bocinas o cornetas como vi por ahí.  

Bueno, comentarios varios: Si se puede utilizar disipadores en resistencias, ya que las mismas levantan bastante calor y es muy común encontrar los PCB recalentados debajo de estas cuando haces mantenimiento a tus bafles.

Yo personalmente NO reduciría la potencia de los driver de agudos con resistencias sino que instalaría un protector electrónico de tweter. Tengo uno probado y que resulto muy bien con driver selenium DH200 y esta en el siguiente post:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/proteger-cornetas-tweeter-8345/

Es muy fácil de construir y es de una revista española muy reconocida.

Respecto del armado para 8 ohms es el diagrama DIV 8 2500.pdf pero con un solo woofer.

saludos y mucha suerte con tus pruebas.

Juan Jose


----------



## andresssdj

hola, mis dudas:
las bobinas, con nucleo de aire?
que espesor de alabre debo utilizar?
las puedo calcular con algun soft?


----------



## Danielv

Siendo un divisor de frecuencias de tres vias, puedes usar una bobina con nuecleo de ferrita solo para el parlante grave, el resto dejalo de aire.

mira no conosco un software que introduciondo los datos de la bobina te de el resultado, claro que debe existir no seria nada del otro mundo, pero yo lo hago con lapiz y papel.


----------



## andresssdj

osea en si el divisor no seria de 2 vias, ya que corto en agudo y en grabe?


----------



## Danielv

Los que te mando juan jose si son de tres vias, pero al grave le puedes poner bobina con nucleo de ferrita a los demas los dejas de aire. pero si es de tres vias


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola amios foreros.
Creo que deberia aclarar algunos aspectos de los circuitos que subi para evitar confusiones.
1- los dos circuitos divisores son de 2 ias pues solo poseen una sola frecuencia de cruce. 2500 hz como pidio andresssdj-
2- el circuito denolinado DIV 8 2500 puedeconfundise con uno de tres vias porque tiene dos woofer y un driver de agudos pero no lo es. es de tres componentes acusticospero dos vias ya que los dos wofers tiran las mismas frecuencias. Esto es para minimizar distorsinoes, bobinas mas chicas.
3- el circuito llamado DIV 4 2500 es tambien de dos vias pero aca los dos wofers estan en paralelo (4 ohms) en una sola bobina lo que hace que tengas que utilizar alambre mas grueso porque asa da la potencia en una solo cable.
4- respecto del grosor del alambre luego les paso unas tablas geneales. porque entra tambien en cuenta el factor Q de la bobina. Cuanto mayor es este valor mejor calidad de bobinado precisas y menor distorsion tienes (o mayor calidad de sonido)

espero que esto aclare y no confnda, a sus servicios y nos mantenemos en contacto.

saludos
juan jose


----------



## andresssdj

por cierto ya tengo todo solo me falta el espesor del alambre a utilizar. alguien me puede ayudar? hoy habia pensado en alambre de 2mm, ustedes que opinan?


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola andresssdj. Como vas con tu filtro?
Aca te paso un diagrama que te puede guiar en la elección de la sección del alambre respecto de la inductancia final. Está en medida AWG que es americana. Tambiente paso un conversor de AWG a mm2.

OJO! es la sección del alambre. El diámetro viene dado por este valor multiplicado por 4, dividido por PI y a elresultado le haces la raíz cuadrada.

Espero te sirva la guia.

PD yo generalmente hago bobinas con un factor de amortiguamiento de 10 para no exigir los woofer.

saludos.,


Juan Jose


----------



## andresssdj

hola, ya compre los componentes y estoy haciendo el pcb, me falta hacer las bobinas, otra pregunta el archivo RECORTE TW.pdf  lo debo poner despues del filtrado, y despues de ese sistema de recorte que pongo? hay dos resistencias que se juntan en la mitad entre el positivo y el negativo, esto esta bien?


----------



## Juan Jose

andresssdj, el archivo ya tene todo, el divisror de frecuencia sta constituido por el condensador y la bobina (antes de las conexiones A y B) y el recorte depotencia viene dado por el divisor de resistencias (la de 5 y 10 ohms creo) y lo que sigue de estas es una resistencia que va directamente al positivo del Tweter. Si quieres mayor proteccion pueds agregar una lamparita de 12 vcc por 21 w en serie con el negativo del tw pero esto genera alo de distorcion a bajas potencias.

La toma del medio de las resistencias esta bien ya que este divisor de tensión es el que verdaderamente baja la potencia que llega al tweeter luego del recorte de frecuencia.

saludos y suerte

Juan Jose


----------



## andresssdj

gracias, voy a tomar tu consejoi,lo de la lamparita no va en el positivo? osea que el atenuador del tweeter es solo las resistencias, sin la bobina?


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola y disculpame el erroraso de l amparita. SI va en el positivo lugo de las resistencias y antes del tweter. El atenador son las tres resistencias y la posible lamparita. Sino puedes evitar todo esto y conectar el tweter directamente en los bornes A y B y le agregas en paralelo el protector electronico que publiqué en las hojas anteriores. Yo lo tengo en vrios bafles con un driver selenium HG200 y funiona prfectamente. es mas rapido, protege mejor el tweeter y NO introduce distorción alguna ya que la señal del amplificador luego de filtrada porel capacitor y la bobina llega limpia al tweter o driver de agudos. pruebalo y veras sus resultados.

saludos

juan jose


----------



## andresssdj

lo del protector electronico:
a) Necesita alimentacion externa?
b) atenua que porcentaje de la señal? o slo protege?
c) es mas efectivo que las resistencias?


----------



## Juan Jose

El protector electrónico es en realidad un simulador de diodo zener en contraopocición (para recortar los dos semiciclos de una señal alterno de audiofrecuencias) que cortocircuita el tweter cuando la tension entre sus terminales supera la tension de zener que es regulable desde un preset
Es mucho mas efectivo que las resistencias, no disipa potencia (el periodo de cortocircuito es de milisegundos porque solo hace esto cuando la señal sobrepasa la vz), no ntroduce distorciones orque está desconectado mientrsa no llegue a la tension de zener y NO necesita alimentacion externa porque se alimenta de la tension de la linea de audio. 
Solo debes tener MUY EN CUENTA que va en paralelo con el tweter y siempre luego del filtro compuesto por condensador y bobina.

saludos y suerte.

juan jose


----------



## andresssdj

hola, una ultima cosa solo me falta, las bobinas, que alambre, y que carretel debo utilizar.
saludos


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola. Los carreteles para bobinas son estandares de plastico premoldeado y los consigues en cualquier tienda que vendan materiales para construir transformadores. el tamaño de la bobina est{a determinado por el valor de la inductancia y la seccion del alambre. La inductancia sale por cálculos tal cual las paginas anteriores y la seccion es una funcion directa del factor de amortiguamiento (una medida de calidad de las bobinas que hace que mejore la respuesta dinamica del parlante asociado) y la potencia. Aca te paso un digital de como elegir  la seccion (ojo que no es el diametro!)  en funcion de la impedancia del altav{oz y la inductancia final.
Tienes posibilidad de medir tus bobinas?


----------



## octane

hola, me quiero construir un filtro para unos altavoces del maletero, pero en lugar de tweeter y woofer seria sustituir este ultimo por un medio, pero mirando las caracteristicas, el medio reproduce entre 85 y 12000hz y el tweeter entre 2000 y 25000 hz, entonces como hacer para que la salida del medio este comprendida entre 85 hz y 5000 o 6000 hz , porque en todos los filtros ke veo solo tienen un corte. He encontrado una tabla con las bobinas y condensadores que hacen falta pero solo hasta 1000 hz , eso va en proporcion, osea haciendo una regla de 3 saldria?

El medio seria este 
http://www.type-rsound.com/type-rsound/web.html?seccion=tienda&subseccion=caraudio&id=1941
Y el tweeter este:  http://www.type-rsound.com/type-rsound/web.html?seccion=tienda&subseccion=caraudio&id=4913


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola octane.
Los valores de los capacitores y bobinas NO estan en proporción a la frecuencia de cruce de los filtros pasivos. 
Observa por favor las primeras paginas de este foro y en ellas encontrarás la mejor manera de diseñar tus filtros ya que son teoricamente calculados.
Par tu caso, donde quieres un parlante de medios-bajos y un parlante de agudos tienes UNA sola frecuencia de cruce y es el valor de 5000 o 6000 hz que mencionas.
Ten en cuenta la impedancia de los altavoces a ESA FRECUENCIA (que no es ni 4 ni 8 ohms) y realiza los cálculos para obtener las inductancias y los capacitores. 
Previamente debes definir si queires una atenuación de 6 o 12 db por octava (ya que el medo-bajo) por ejemplo solo es de 50 watts rms). Yo te recomiendo una de 12 por lo que deberas construir 2 bobinas y calcular 2 capacitores para realizar tu filtro.

seguimos en contacto

suerte

juan jose


----------



## octane

ya me he leido las primeras hojas, pero los esquemas que hay son de 3 vias y yo lo que necesito son 2 vias de 2º orden , si alguien me pudiera poner algun esquema


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola octane.
Aca te pase un diagrama de conexion para un sistema de dos vias (una sola frecuencia de cruce) y segundo órden (o sea 12 db/octava).
Recuerda que en las fórmulas debes tener en cuenta que:

Fh = Fl = 6000 hz en tu caso.
ZW es la impedancia del woofer a 6000 hz.
ZTW es la impedancia del tweeter a 6000 hz.

Un dato adicional, es que ten en cuenta la potencia que enviarás al medio, en valor rms, ya que no soporta mucho. Generalmente cuando atenuas las frecuencias bajas estos parlantes soportan mayores cantidades de potencia rms del amplificador, pero tu veo que los vas a utilizar como woofers. Solo un comentario.

suerte y espero te sirva.

Juan Jose


----------



## octane

vale, gracias, los valores de los condensadores y bobinas los calculo con las formulas de las primeras hojas no?, es ke me parecio que las formulas que hay son de 3 vias y de 2 vias de 6db/octava


----------



## Juan Jose

octane, las formulas son las que estan en est ultima hoja. Es un sistema de dos vias (cada via es un parlante) y de 12 db por octava (cada parlante tiene dos elementos almacenadores de energia para atenuar frecuancias altas y bajas) o de segundoorden.

suerte

juan jose


----------



## octane

ahh vale vale, es ke las formulas no se porque no las vi,para calcular ka impedancia al altavoz se le mete la frecuencia desde el generador de frecuencias o hay que meterle tension? Y en la formula del C1 la impedancia ke hay, es Zf? es que no se lee bien la letra pequeña.


----------



## Juan Jose

octane, en la formula de c1 es Zt o la impedancia del tweeter.
Para medir la impedancia basta con la tensión que sale por el generador de frecuencias. Generalmente stos tienen salida que se puede elegir el rango: por ejemplo el mio tiene 1 vrms y 5vrms de salida. Cualquirea de estas dos tensiones te sirven. 

suerte.

juan jose


----------



## octane

Ya he encontrao la curva de impedancia del medio, pero lo que no estoy seguro al 100% es de si los numeros de la derecha es la impedancia, a 6000 hz serian 6.5 ohm, no?
La impedancia del tweeter la sacare cuando me los compre.


----------



## Juan Jose

octane, ese grafico no me parece la curva de impedancia porque no tiene como unidades ohms en ninguno de los dos ejes- Particularmente creo que el eje izquierdo es la presion sonora en DBreales vs la frecuencia que esta en el eje  x u horizontal. El eje de la izquierda es el voltaje necesario entre los bornes del parlante para que a esa frecuencia preste esa presion sonora.
No tienes mas graficos en las hojas de especificaciones del parlante.

saludos

juan jose


----------



## Juan Jose

octane, estuve ojeando la pagina de audiotop y me parece que esa curva esta bien ya que debajo del grafico menciona respuesta en frecuencia e impedancia y haciendo algunos calculos da bien. Asi que si tu quieres cortarlo a 6khz la impedancia a mi me da 8 ohms. espero no haber confundido y de ser asi mis disculpas. La verdad que es la primera ves que veo la impedancia indicada en V y luego graficada en Delta Ro.

bueno suerte

juan jose


----------



## vassillij

hola feliz año a todos!.. la verdad estoy sorprendido todo lo que saben, bueno me me estoy iniciando..jeje.. asique tenganme paciencia porsi aca salgo con alguna pregunta media tonta. Bueno he leido todas la paginas anteriores, y hay varias cosas que no entiendo aun, pero espero ir aprendiendolas con la practica, la cuestion es que me estoy armando un equipito de sonido, lo cual conlleva a un amplificador de 100w en 8hm y 150w en 4hm, y quiero armar los altavoces para el amplificador mensionado anteriormente con unos parlantes de 8" de 120w pero en 4hm (regalados '0km'   ) y estaba pensando si se puede usar con el amplificador, estoy seguro de que si, pero teniendo precausion de no elevar mucho la potencia (¿hay alguna forma de modificarlos a 8ohm sin tocarle la bobina obviamente?), ahora el tema es armarle un divisor de frecuencia de 3 vias para los altavoces y quiero ponerle un driver para cada juego de altavoces (caja acustica o como quieran llamarle)¿como lo ago?, la idea es que con el driver manejar los graves y los agudos, ¿como conecto cada driver al divisor de 3 vias?, por lo que me informaciónrmaron (si no es asi corrijanme), ¿el driver funciona tanto como graves y agudos a la ves?.


aca les pongo als caracteristicas de mis parlantes.

woofer de 8"
sensibilidad: 90 db
respuesta de fercuencias: 4hz a 3khz
impedancia: 40hm


bueno espero respuestas, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola vassillij.
No hay forma de cambiarle laimpedancia a un altavóz sin tocarle la bobina. De todas maneras, no te preocupes si tu amplificador tira 150 w en 4 ohms y tu parlante es de 120 w rms no habrá problemas ya que tienes que tener en cuenta que:
1: los 150 wrms son con onda sinusoidal pura y cuando en la entrada tiene el voltage rms que indica la placa (generalmente expresado como sencibilidad ..... vrms).
2: El parlante tira esa potencia también en rms o sea para una onda seno pura. Fijate que tiene una potencia musical expresada que es la que no debrias pasar nunca con tu amplificador. 

DE TODAS MANERAS siempre es RECOMENDABLE no sobrepasar la potencia rms del parlante con la del amplificador. Pero en tu caso no es tan superior.

Ahora el tema del divisor de frecuencias activo o crossover para tu caja o bafle o ? como lo llames.

Entiendo que tienes un woofer de 8 pulgadas y 4 ohms que llega hasta los 3kz y no sabes cual es el parlante de medios y el tweeter? o quieres solamente hacer un driver para el woofer?.

Si es lo primero deberias saber las caracteristicas de cada uno de los tres componentes y yo te recomiendo un crossover de priemr órden para empezar, luego si quieres ya con mas experiencia te fabricas uno de 12 para ver los resultados.

seguimos en cntacto y suerte.

PD: tienes ya la caja? tengo algunos diseños faciles y probados que andan bien.

saludos 
juan jose


----------



## vassillij

claro lo que yo quiero es usar ese par de woofer y ponerle tambien un driver a cada uno, ahora, el divisor de frecuencia ¿tiene que ser de tres vias o de dos?.... bueno las cajas no las tengo hechas todavia consegui unos diseños pero si vos me queres pasar lo que vos tenes no hay problema los miro y veo cual me va mejor.


----------



## Juan Jose

Ahora entiendo. Bueno NO tiene que ser de tres vias o de dos eso lo define la cantidad de parlantes que pones. Por ejemplo, si conectas un woofer, un driver con corneta de medios y un tweter enonces es de tres vias. Si colocas un woofer y un driver con corneta de medios-agudos entonces es de dos vias. 
Si tu queires uno de dos vias entonces entonces deberías calcularlo para una frecuancis de corte entre 2500 o 3000 hz para que a partir de ahi el woofer caiga en ganancia y el driver comience a reproducir las frecuencias altas.
Bueno, aca un par de cajas de 8 pulgadas de una marca conocida. Que marca es tu woofer?

saludos.

Juan Jose.


----------



## vassillij

jaja no te rias la marca es "MOON"


----------



## vassillij

http://www.electronica2000.com/temas/bafles.htm 
Aca te paso uno que yo consegui.
   y ya me olvidava muchas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## matrus87

hola tengo 2 drivers selenium D250-X q son bocinas  esta son sus caracteristicas!

- 8 Ohms 
- 150w
- Programa Musical 107 db 
- 400 a 9000Hz 1"

yo las conecte a mi auto a una potencia de 700w x 4 y como todo lo q se utiliza en el auto trabaja a 4 ohms le conecte un capacitor  pero me parece q no era el correcto xq se quemo el bobinado, despues utilice los divisores de frecuencia pero filtra mucho y no suenan demaciado.

yo queria saber q me recomiendan hacer o q capacitor ponerle x el corte de frecuencia asi no se me queman mas!

desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## andreslazari

Z es impedancia del altavoz?


----------



## matrus87

hola aca les dejo todas las caracteristicas de ese driver asi saben q capacitor le puedo poner o cual es el correcto


http://www.selenium.com.br/site2004/catalogo/pdf/pro_driverfenolico_d250-x_new.pdf

ahy en la pagina de selenium muestra cual es el divisor de frecuencia q va, pero creo q en argentina no se consigue solo en brasil!

desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## Juan Jose

andreslazari dijo:
			
		

> Z es impedancia del altavoz?



Hola.Z es la impedancia del altavoz correspondiente  la freuancia de cruce que estas calculando el filtro. En las primeras paginas esta explicado como se calcula y mide.

saludos

Juan José.


----------



## matrus87

gracias x responderme mi pregunta pero la verdad mucho de electronica no cazo y me resulta dificil calcular eso xq mucho no entiendo!

pero bue intentare buscar x otro medio como saber q capacitor es correcto !

xq si uso un divisor de frecuencia en el auto no andan bien xq les baja mcho el sonido!

desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## andreslazari

Juan Jose Galleni dijo:
			
		

> andreslazari dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Z es impedancia del altavoz?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola.Z es la impedancia del altavoz correspondiente  la freuancia de cruce que estas calculando el filtro. En las primeras paginas esta explicado como se calcula y mide.
> 
> saludos
> 
> Juan José.
Hacer clic para expandir...


Ok... gracias!


----------



## Juan Jose

matrus87 dijo:
			
		

> hola tengo 2 drivers selenium D250-X q son bocinas  esta son sus caracteristicas!
> 
> - 8 Ohms
> - 150w
> - Programa Musical 107 db
> - 400 a 9000Hz 1"
> 
> yo las conecte a mi auto a una potencia de 700w x 4 y como todo lo q se utiliza en el auto trabaja a 4 ohms le conecte un capacitor  pero me parece q no era el correcto xq se quemo el bobinado, despues utilice los divisores de frecuencia pero filtra mucho y no suenan demaciado.
> 
> yo queria saber q me recomiendan hacer o q capacitor ponerle x el corte de frecuencia asi no se me queman mas!
> 
> desde ya muchas gracias!



Hola matrus.

Respecto de tu pregunta veamos algunos conceptos si me permites.:
El driver d250 soporta cortandolo a 500 hz unos 150 watts musicales ( interpret que tu potencia tiene 700 watts musucales NO RMS!) no? bueno, ahi esta la cuestion de porque se queman. Cuando no lo recortas con un divisor de frecuencias pasivo en base a resistencias, capacitores y bobinas entonces el driver se quemara por exceso de potencia. Interpretamos que  soporta una potenciamucical de 150 w watts mucicales arriba de 500 hz porque la otra parte de la potencia la consume el divisor de frecuencias.
Ahora, de una ese driver es chico para tu amplificador porque no va a soportar 700 watts mucicales NUNCA ya que ni siquiera recrtándolo a 1000 hz lo puede soportar. Para este caso entonces debes tener un dispositivo electrónico que esta regulado a la potencia máxima que soporta el driver y que lo desconecte cuando se pasa la la potencia de ese valor.

Este protector electronico de tweeter lo puedes ver en el siguiente link dnde ademas explico como se regula.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/proteger-cornetas-tweeter-8345/

Otro tema es el divisor de frecuencias pasivo que debes si o si intercalorlo entre tu amplificador y el driver salvo que utilices el divisor de frecuenias activo que debe traer tu potencia y solamente le envies señales de alta y media frecuencia al driver.
El divisor recomendado por selenium en sus diseños de cajas es el del dibujo.

saludos y suerte.

juan jose


----------



## matrus87

muchas gracias x la información de verdad 

la potencia q utilizo es una de 700 x 4 osea 174w x canal = yo las cornetas las utilizo puenteada la potencia osea q quedaria en 350w, esta potencia es de doble crossover y tiene para poder subir o bajar los bajos, medios y agudos mas el filtro.
los driver aparete de conectarlos puenteados le ponia un capacitor !

y ese es el problema de dieron uno pero para mi ese no sirve hay q utilizar otro capacitor q se queme antes o no deje pasar los picos q pueda llegar a tener!

y ese es mi problema q no se como calcular o saber cual es el adecuado para mis driver!

gracias a todos!


----------



## Juan Jose

Lo mejor para mi es que le hagas un divisor de frecuencia como el que te pase y luego en paralelo con el driver le colocas un protector electrónico como el que está en el otro foro que lo probe y anda barbaro (yo con un selenium d210)

saludos-
Juan Jose


----------



## ferdjcharro

Hola juan jose queria preguntarte si me alludarias a hacer un divisor de frecuencias pasivo de dos vias, me gustaria que me aconsejaras si elegirlo de primer o segundo orden y me alludes con los componentes, yo estuve leyendo mucho pero soy muy nuevo en esto. Desde ya muchas Gracias. 

Fernando


----------



## Juan Jose

ferdjcharro dijo:
			
		

> Hola juan jose queria preguntarte si me alludarias a hacer un divisor de frecuencias pasivo de dos vias, me gustaria que me aconsejaras si elegirlo de primer o segundo orden y me alludes con los componentes, yo estuve leyendo mucho pero soy muy nuevo en esto. Desde ya muchas Gracias.
> 
> Fernando



Hola Fernando. 
Por supuesto que te ayudaremos con tu crossover!
Sube por favor los datos necesarios:
Cantidad de parlantes o vias (por ejemplo grave de 12 pulgadas marca xxx, hhh potencia rms o musical o maxima y marca, un medio ......., dos tweter...etc..)
Utilizacion de la caja o bafle. Para pasar musica o es para HIFI de hogar?


Bueno, con los datos calculamos el crossover y luego seguimos en contacto.33saludos

Juan Jose.


----------



## andresssdj

Hola, ahora quiero hacer un filtro pasa altos, osea 1 via pasa altos, que la frecuencia sea 7000hz aprox. alguien me puede dar una mano con el valor de la bobina y el capacitor?
Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola. Pasa por favor cual es el driver que utilizaras o el tweeter para saber la impedanci a 7000 hz..
saludos.
 Juan Jose.


----------



## andresssdj

es el selenium ST300 el corte esta bien a 7000hz o deberia ser mas alto? lo usaria para reforzar los agudos de una caja.

http://www.selenium.com.br/site2004/catalogo/pdf/St300.pdf

tal vez cortandolo a 8000 hz tendria mas soporte de potencia?


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola andres.Según el datasheet a 8000 hz de corte de frecuencia pero con 12 db por octava de cote soporta 100 w. A medida que le bajas la frecuencia de corte baja la potencia que soporta pues debe reproducir frecuencias mas bajas que generalmente disipan mayor potencia.

Si lo cortas a 8k con un crossover de segundo orden o 12 db/oct la impedancia segun su hoja de datos es de 7 ohms por lo tanto hagamos cuentas:

C=1/(4.pi.Zt.FH)= 1(4.3.14.7.8000)=*1.42 uF*
L=Zt/(pi.FH)=7/(3.14.8000)=*0.278 mHy*

Luego conectas la bobina en paralelo con el tweeter y el capacitor (debe ser de poliester NO electrliticos) en serie entre el paralelo de bobina-tweeter y la entrada de audio del bafle.
Polaridad directa o sea + con´+.

Si quieres completar el divisor puedes incorporarle un protector electrónico o calcularle un divisor risistivo para que no se queme por exceso de potencia si tu amplificador es de mucha potencia.

Espero te sirva y saludos

Juan Jose.


----------



## andresssdj

muchas gracias por ayudarme con el divisor, una duda, debe ir conectado a la bornera del bafle o a la salida del divisor del driver?
las bobinas las hice rectangulares con nucleo de aire y alambre de 1mm, me quedaron muy buenas.
por cierto deseaba preguntarte, el otro dia oi que a un sistema tri amplificado, a la conexion del driver le ponene un capacitor de 22 microfaradios, de los que usan los motores esos redondos blancos, grandes, segun el tecnico lo usan como choke.
es verdad esto? que mejora obtengo si se lo conecto? para que lo usaran?
Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola. Debe ir conectado a la bornera de entrada de audio del bafle. 
Las bobinas en nucleo de aire PERFECTO es lo mejor en audio.
Los capacitores deben ser en lo posible CERÁMICOS o de POLIESTER.Pero para grandes valores y bajas frecuencias se pueden utilizar ELECTROLÍTICOS DE BUENA CALIDAD. Yo trato siempre de usar de poliester.

Lo del capacitor NO lo sabia. Utilizar un capacitor como choque? no me parece. Un capacitor tiene una pequeña reluctancia pero no da para un choque. Habria que investigar un poco. la verdad que es algo nuevo para mi.

Saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## andresssdj

juan jose, estube viendo y solo tengo capacitores de 1,05 microfaradios o de 2,2  , algunos de esto me servira? si no tengo que esperar 1 semana mas para mandar a pedir.


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola. No hay problema utiliza el de 1.05 pero el cruce de frecuencia sera a los 10800 hz y por lo tanto la bobina la debes recalcular. te da 0.206 mhy.
Miientras pide los de 1.5 uf para lograr tu objetivo de recortarlo a 8KHZ.
Una cosa, a esta frecuenia soportará algo mas de potencia.

suerte

Juan Jose


----------



## andresssdj

gracias juan jose lo hize para que corte a 10,8k y anda perfecto, unos agudos agradables.


----------



## andresssdj

ha me olvide de decirte llego a mi poder un divisor pasa altos que tiene, 3 capacitores de 2,2 , una bobina, un capacitor de esos de los motores de 20uf, 3 resistencias y en la salida uno de 1 uf, es rarisimo si quieres te paso fotos y escaneo el impreso para analizarlo.
Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola andres. Me alegro de que te funcione tu divisor.!    

Sube una foto del nuevo divisor y si tienes el impreso tambien y lo analizamos, siempre se aprende algo!

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## andresssdj

Hola juan jose, como te prometi te subo fotos del divisor y del pcb tmb, como detalle te digo que el capacitor grande que tiene tipo de motor es de 20uf 250v y abajo de la bobina en el pcb dice 465uh. te comento que los obtube porque en una discoteca cambie unos drivers y decidimos poner un divisor de marca, pusimos un selenium 1vpa2k/75.
te agradeceria si me podes dar algun tipo de información sobre este divisor del cual te adjunto un rar con las fotos, como por ej, tipo de filtro, db/oc, frecuencia de corte etc... ademas de darme tu opinion personal.
te adjunte las fotos en rapidshare asi no le bajo resolucion y podes tener buen zoom.
por cierto me darias tu opinion del divisor selenium que te menciono arriba? en el sitio de slenium estan las especificaciones. te pregunto porque me ha dado buen rendimiento de drivers ese divisor y hasta ahora no queme nunca niguno, obio es caro, pero bueno. vale alrededor de 135 pesos argentinos cada selenium.

URL de fotos:


----------



## andresssdj

ha por cierto juan jose, me podrias explicar para ponerle una llave selectora al balfle para hacerla, full range o bi amplificada, osea hablitirar y deshabilitar el crossover pasivo.


----------



## animag

Hola a todos, tengo un par drivers Pyle Pro pds541, sus caracteristicas son: 300Wrms, responde a una frecuencia de 1500hz a 18khz. Mi pregunta es si lo puedo utilizar como medios? y que tipo de filtro necesitaria?. Muchas gracias


----------



## Juan Jose

andresssdj dijo:
			
		

> Hola juan jose, como te prometi te subo fotos del divisor y del pcb tmb, como detalle te digo que el capacitor grande que tiene tipo de motor es de 20uf 250v y abajo de la bobina en el pcb dice 465uh. te comento que los obtube porque en una discoteca cambie unos drivers y decidimos poner un divisor de marca, pusimos un selenium 1vpa2k/75.
> te agradeceria si me podes dar algun tipo de información sobre este divisor del cual te adjunto un rar con las fotos, como por ej, tipo de filtro, db/oc, frecuencia de corte etc... ademas de darme tu opinion personal.
> te adjunte las fotos en rapidshare asi no le bajo resolucion y podes tener buen zoom.
> por cierto me darias tu opinion del divisor selenium que te menciono arriba? en el sitio de slenium estan las especificaciones. te pregunto porque me ha dado buen rendimiento de drivers ese divisor y hasta ahora no queme nunca niguno, obio es caro, pero bueno. vale alrededor de 135 pesos argentinos cada selenium.
> 
> URL de fotos:



Hola andres. Perdon por la tardanza en responder. Ya baje las fotos y voy  a levantar el circuito y calculamos luego a que frecuanciade corte esta. Este divisor solamente estaba en los driver de medios / agudos no?. Si es asi es de 12 db por ctava de atenuacion pero tiene unas resistencias bastane generosas que seguramente estaran atenaundo mas o no. 
Por el capacitor de 20 no habia visto este tipo de elementos en divisores  aunque si en wofers porque vienen de esta capacidad y por 220 o 300 vcc. Cuando las potencias son muy altas suelen llegar picos de tenson de estos valores y el divisor se la tiene que aguantar, principalmente el capactor que va en serie y se carga a estos valores.

Respecto del driver selenium tamien es de 12 db por octava y tiene caracteristicas de fabricacion de sonido profecional y no de hy end. Fijate que utiliza hierro en su bobina y capacitores de poliester. Para bajas frecuencias hierro  ferrite en bobinas produce algo de distorsion pero viniendo de selenium quiero crere que utilizaran material de buena calidad. Lo de la atenuacion esta muy bueno a la hora de ajustar la respuesta en agudos para didtintos wofer que pueden o ser iguales y sobre todo para distintos bafles ubicados en distintas posiciones o lugares y con distinas atenuaciones o refuerzoas de agudos por el local o rebotes etc...
Bueno, mañana seguimos.

saludos y suerte.

Juan Jose

Pregunta: los divisores antiguos con que driver estaban conectados? los selenium estan con drivers selenium?


----------



## andresssdj

Si, exactamente, los divisores antoguos tenian unos selenium d205ti, estaban en una disco, en los divisores selenium, si , exactamente se usan con drivers selenium, el recomendado por el fabricante, y suena muy bien y mira que les dan masa y no quemaron ningun driver.
con respecto a lo que me preguntas del divisor que tiene ese capacitor de 20uf, no, solamente corta el driver, osea es un paso altos.
habia 4 de esos divisores, ahora me quedaron 2 porque le di dos a un colega.
Saludos


----------



## andresssdj

ha y con respecto al selenium lo del nivel de atenuacion con la ficha se la da con las resistencias, si queres te escaneo el pcb


----------



## Juan Jose

OK Muy agradecido si lo subis.
Por orto lado, estuve mirando el el tema de la conexion de los altavoces en full range o biamplificados. No es complicada pero debes conseguir una llave inversora de 4 polos (para biamplificación).
El tema es conectar al centro de cada inversor de la llave el + y el - de cada parlante y luego en un extremo conectas la salida del divisor de frecuencia correspondiente y en el otro los cables de los conectores de entrada de audio biamplificado.

Estoy haciendo un esquema a mano alsada y te lo subo. Es que estoy trabajando.

saludos.

Juan Jose


----------



## andresssdj

Mira, tengo el pcb del divisor selenium hecho en corel porque tenia planeado copiarlo.

te lo paso
los componentes:
2 resistencias 25w 5 ohms
1 capacitor 4,7 uf 250v
1 bobina que no se el valor, estoy por comprar un tester que mida henrrios asique apenas la tenga te aviso. creo que son 282 vueltas de alambre, pero mejor la mido.
1 trozo de cable
3 fichas pala para pcb
1 ficha pala para cable

baja de aca el pcb. 

esta en blanco y negro listo para quemar, en cuanto haga un tiempo te paso donde va cada componente


estubiste viendo el otro divisor que te adjunte en fotos, pudiste ver a cuanto corta? y alguna otra data mas.


----------



## Juan Jose

Andres, hoy sin falta lo analizo y te paso mis concluciones.
Aca te paso el selectro de biamplificación - full range que te comentaba.

Espero te sirva 

saludos.

Juan Jose.


----------



## Juan Jose

andresssdj dijo:
			
		

> Hola juan jose, como te prometi te subo fotos del divisor y del pcb tmb, como detalle te digo que el capacitor grande que tiene tipo de motor es de 20uf 250v y abajo de la bobina en el pcb dice 465uh. te comento que los obtube porque en una discoteca cambie unos drivers y decidimos poner un divisor de marca, pusimos un selenium 1vpa2k/75.
> te agradeceria si me podes dar algun tipo de información sobre este divisor del cual te adjunto un rar con las fotos, como por ej, tipo de filtro, db/oc, frecuencia de corte etc... ademas de darme tu opinion personal.
> te adjunte las fotos en rapidshare asi no le bajo resolucion y podes tener buen zoom.
> por cierto me darias tu opinion del divisor selenium que te menciono arriba? en el sitio de slenium estan las especificaciones. te pregunto porque me ha dado buen rendimiento de drivers ese divisor y hasta ahora no queme nunca niguno, obio es caro, pero bueno. vale alrededor de 135 pesos argentinos cada selenium.
> 
> URL de fotos:





Bueno andres. Lo prometido es deuda.
Levantand el circuito eléctrico del filtro me encontré con un perfecto filtro del tipo BUTTERWORT de tercer órden (O SEA UNAPENDIENTE DE ATENUACIÓN DE 18 DB / OCTAVA) constituido por: un capacitor de 6.6 microfaradios (fomado por los tres de 2.2 en paralelo) seguido de una bobina de 465 microhenry (que va conectada  a masa) seguido por un capacitor de 20 uf (el generoso capacitor dparecido al demotores y ahi se termina el filtro. Eso resulta en una frcuencia de corte de 2000 hz mas o menos. El cálculo lo hice en el calculador de PCPfiles pero buscare en mis documentos si estan bien. 
El resto, es una red de atenuación que seguramente protegia al driver de exesiva potencia y el capacitor de 1 uf con la r de 6,6 ohms puede ser una red zobel que es solamente para que la inductancia del tweeter no influya en el orden del filtro (en realidad la inductancia de los altavoces no se tiene en cuenta para los filtro pero si lo pensamos bien estan dentro del él no? y como tal componente activo mofificador de enregias influye en el orden del mismo. Aparentemente la red zobel lo impie al desacoplarla mediante el capacitor.

Bueno, seguimos en contacto y aclarandomas sobre estos filtros de 3 orden que son mejores que los usualmente utilizados y permiten enregar mas potencia al tweeter.

saludos.

Juan Jose


----------



## andresssdj

tal vez seria una buena opcion copiarlos no? parece muy efectivo, aunque el fabricante del driver recomienda linkwitz riley, no se si seria ideal usarlo con un filtro que no es recomendado. vos que opinas?
para mi seria bueno tal vez copiar la parte de la seleccion de atenuacion del selenium y ponersela a este filtro, seria ideal.

lo de la llave te cuento que la puse y finciona de maravillas, apenas me devuelvan la camara que le preste a un amigo te subo fotos de mis cajas.
Saludos!


----------



## Juan Jose

animag dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, tengo un par drivers Pyle Pro pds541, sus caracteristicas son: 300Wrms, responde a una frecuencia de 1500hz a 18khz. Mi pregunta es si lo puedo utilizar como medios? y que tipo de filtro necesitaria?. Muchas gracias



Hola animag. Puedes subir el codigo completo de los PYLE porque no los puedo encontrar en la web para bajar el pdf con los parametros. Luego de eso diseñamos el filtro. Agunos datos:

Tipo de bafle donde va instalado o sea 2 o 3 vias. Bass reflex o cerrado. Tambien puede ir solo en su caja de medios.
Potencia del amplificador que los va a tirar. 
Si la frecuencia arranca de 1500 como medios NO te van a servir salvo que tengas el woofer de rango extendido y pueda llegar a esas frecuencias. Generalmente se cortan los medios entre 300 y 500 hz para rriba y hasta unos 3000 o 5000 hz en donde ya arrancan los agudos. Me parece que este debe ser un tweeter por la frecuencia de arranque en cuyo caso deberías poner un medio que llegue a los 3000 hz y recoertar los PYLE a esa frecuencia.


Luego vemos.

saludos y espero los datos.

Juan Jose.


----------



## toto

epale tengo esos mismos driver y si la frecuencia es de 1500hz hasta 18khz baje los driver a 4ohm ya que solo estoy usando un canal de el pwr para los driver.
los puse con 2 capacitores de 25micro fard polarisados de esta manera  ---|(--)|--- por que lo vi en una pag de mecanica popular que me decia q poniendo los capacitores de esa manera lograria esa frecuencia de 1500hz en adelante ... lo unico q varia es el valor del voltage de los capacitores que depende del valor rms de los driver, no se si lo que hise esta mal jaja pero los puse si no les he dado mucho volumen por miedo a quemarlos aun jaja.. salu2


----------



## Juan Jose

toto dijo:
			
		

> epale tengo esos mismos driver y si la frecuencia es de 1500hz hasta 18khz baje los driver a 4ohm ya que solo estoy usando un canal de el pwr para los driver.
> los puse con 2 capacitores de 25micro fard polarisados de esta manera  ---|(--)|--- por que lo vi en una pag de mecanica popular que me decia q poniendo los capacitores de esa manera lograria esa frecuencia de 1500hz en adelante ... lo unico q varia es el valor del voltage de los capacitores que depende del valor rms de los driver, no se si lo que hise esta mal jaja pero los puse si no les he dado mucho volumen por miedo a quemarlos aun jaja.. salu2



Hola TOTO. Los capacitores conectados en serie y contrafase (como los conectaste tu) resultan en un capacitor de la mitad de la capacidad (12,5 uf en tu caso) y no polarizado pero que aguante el deble de tensión que cada uno de los capacitores.

Por que te resulta en 4 ohms la impedancia? los conectaste en paralelo a un solo filtro o cada driver tiene su filtro y luego estos dos los conectaste en paralelo al amplificador. Porque no es lo mismo. Modifica las frecuencia de corte y las impedancias resultantes que cargan al amplificador.
saludos

juan jose


----------



## toto

si, yo los puse en paralelo para bajarlos a 4 ohm y despues lo conecte a un solo filtro, la razon de bajarlos a 4 ohm es por que los quiero poner en mi camioneta  y la planta es estable solo a 4ohm y a 2ohm, mi duda fue siempre que capacitor ponerle para no quemar los driver y me tope con esa pagina en internet, pero creo q no era como lo decia ahi jaja.
otra cosa, el modelo de los drivers es pyle pro pds541 pero no encuentro en internet las specificaciones ni en la misma pagina de pyle pro sera que son malos? jaja. 
saludos!


----------



## Juan Jose

No conozco los driver personalmente pero no creo que sean malos che.
Encontre algunas espesificaciones aca:
http://www.smartlots.com/Pyle-Pro-PDS541-Screw-On-Tweeter-Driver-with-60-oz--Magnet.html

Ahora, si los colocaste en paralelo y con un solo divisor de frecuencias con un capacitor noes suficiente para obtener su maximo rendimiento. Yo le colocaría un divisor de 12 db por ocatava de atenuación y calculado con las formulas de las primeras paginas.
Si funcionara como tweeter toma el caso en el que se conecta un capacitor en serie y una bobina en paralelo. Deberas medir primero la impedancia de laos driver a la frecuancia de cruce, que en este caso debera ser superior a los 5000 hz.
Si funciona como medios y tienes ademas tweeters deberas tomar el caso en el que se conectan una bobina en serie con el capacitor y todo esto en paralelo con una bobina y otro capacitor. Nuevamente deberas medir la impedancia a la frecuencia de cruce alta y baja. Salvo que los uses como medios agudos (ya que llegan hasta los 18888 hz ) en cuyo caso bastara con cortarlos a 2000 hz mas o menos y con un capacitor en serie con una bobina en paralelo.

Si tienes forma de medir la impedancia a 1500, 2000, y 5000 hz puedes subir los valores y te ayudo a calcular tus componentes del crossover.

suerte y saludos.

Juan Jose


----------



## toto

gracias juan jose, tengo los equipos para hacer las mediciones pero el problema es q hay cosas q no se consiguen, ni se como medirlas, por ejempo las bobinas no las hay jaja y los capacitores algunos.. compre un juego que tiene caacitores desde 22 microf hasta 2200. y 2 bobinas que no se de cuanto seran, de todas maneras hoy hago las mediciones a ver si me sirve alguno y lo comento por aqui ! graciass!


----------



## maxep

hola muchachos estoy armandoome un cajon para la bike.. y tengo una pregunta.(problema).. estoy terminando de arrmar la caja. ya lo alfombre y todo ..solo me falta ponelre la tapa.. y los filtor.. en fin les cuento arme un cajoncito apra llevarlo adonde quiera(por eje en la bike). consta de un woofer de mid bass de 6,5" gbr 4 ohms y 50wrms, más dos 4x6" coaxiales  lexsen de 80w max.( los probe con la salida de un home thearte  de 6 w rms  van perfectos). ahora mi consulta es.. como podria filtrar la señal de medios .. o sea necesito un filto para los 4x6 que deje pasar medios y altos(ya que vienen con un tweeter domo con su filtro). con el tema de bobinas mucho no entiendo.. mas que nada no tengo practica en el asunto. por eso les pidos si alguno me podria facilitar alguno que sea con resistencias y capacitores..
.desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## andresssdj

hola a toda la comunidad. 8) 
juan jose encontre un soft para calcular los divisores, lo bueno es que te pide todos los parametros y te calcula la red de atenuacion, instalalo y fijate y decime si es bueno.
es de jbl, aunque dudo su procedencia.    
pesa cerca de 2mb, instalalo y testealo.

bajar: 

Saludos a todos.


----------



## SPACE BOY

que wena respuesta es lo mismo q estaba buscando:
yo tengo una parlante selenium de 200 w segun lo q dice en rms (son brasileros parece de 2ª) es de 12 pulgadas weno es todo lo q vi;  tengo conectados un pequeño medio de 200w tambien y un tweter de 300w marca pioneer ....lo q yo gaste unos 50$us (por canal)
y no quisiera q se me arruinen.... ya me habian conversado sobre ese asunto es q es un poco caro esos componentes sabes.

podrias ayudarme en ese problema?


----------



## Juan Jose

andresssdj dijo:
			
		

> hola a toda la comunidad. 8)
> juan jose encontre un soft para calcular los divisores, lo bueno es que te pide todos los parametros y te calcula la red de atenuacion, instalalo y fijate y decime si es bueno.
> es de jbl, aunque dudo su procedencia.
> pesa cerca de 2mb, instalalo y testealo.
> 
> bajar:
> 
> Saludos a todos.




Andres. estoy analizando el sift. recien ayer lo pude instalar.

saludos.

juan jose


----------



## andresssdj

ok, juan jose, apenas lo pruebes avisame que te parecio, seria de gran ayuda para todos sin funciona bien.
saludos


----------



## CarlRo2

Daniel, ese filtro que muestras me serviran a mi para las cajas que quiero hacer? agradeceria la ayuda que me puedan brindar. Las cajas son estas


----------



## Juan Jose

andresssdj dijo:
			
		

> ok, juan jose, apenas lo pruebes avisame que te parecio, seria de gran ayuda para todos sin funciona bien.
> saludos



Hola.
Bueno, despues de varias pruebas me parece que el soft es de mucha ayuda a la hora de calcular el filtro. Lo que NO me dio esactamente igual a los cálculos y puede que sea que el soft no sabe la Z del parlante a la frecuencia de cruce del iltro. esto es, cuando pones los datos correctos de frecuencia y Z correspondientes el calculo me da igual pero si le colocas el valor de Z y vas subiendo el valor de corte de frecuencia el mismo empieza a desviarse (muy poco) de los calculos. de todas maneras es una MUY BUENA aproximación a los calculos y me parece bueno.

Habria que compartir algunos calculos con alunas pruebas e el soft y ver resultados-

Has calculado algo ?

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## fjcassanello

hola amigos, me gustaria saber si a este filtro se le puede modificar la parte de los medios, ya que estaa diseñado para  un parlante de 8 ohm y seria reemplazado por uno de 6 ohm.

el circuito es el siguiente:


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola fjcassanello.
No me dan los calculos en tu filtro. Puedes detallar el origen del mismo?

Por ejemplo: claramente se trata de una version de segundo orden para agudos y graves pero el de los medios la falta un componente activo que es un capacitor en paralelo con el parlante de medios para ser ed 2 orden.
Por otra parte: supongamos que tu tweter tiene una impedancia de 8 ohms a la frecuencia de cruce alta: entonces podemos despejar la Fh de la formula del capacitor y nos da unos 3015 HZ. Pero si introducimos este valor en la formula del inductor no sa 0.55 mH en lugar de los 0.33.

Puedes subir las curvas de z vs frecuancia de cada parlante y asi recalcularlo?.

El parlante de 6 ohms por que? Tene en cuenta que los parlantes de 8 ohms de impedancia generalmente marcan una resistencia en continua medida con el tester de unos 6 ohms.

saludos

JUan Jose


----------



## flara

hola estos son los calculo que realice para una caja acustica de 400W rms, frecuencias de corte a 500 hz y 4000hz

4 Ohm Tweeter / 4 Ohm Mid / 4 Ohm Woofer

bobina para graves 3.6mm 3.4mm(cuadrados)
condensador para medios 89 microF 380v y  bobina de medios 2.1 mm cuadrados
condensador de agudo 9 microFaradios

le parecen los calculos correctos del condensadores y diametro del debanado de la bobina para una caja de 400W?

Gracias

al conectarle al filtro los altavoces de 4 ohm cada uno a una via,¿la impedancia de la caja sigue siendo de 4 ohm?

Gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO

La impedancia no se modifica, solo la frecuencia en la q va a operar. los calculos me parecen bien a simple vista, teniendo en cuenta q son crossovers de alta potencia, 3.6mm es razonable.


----------



## Asterix

Hola a todos los "cerebros" que participan de este foro, está buenísimo. Les cuento que uso como hobby la electrónica y solo cuando tengo tiempo armo algo que me interese, y en cuanto a un crossover a quien pueda responderme le agradezco, ya que mis conocimientos son muy limitados: 1- Se puede colocar un crossover pasivo con un TDA7294 y de ser así se justifica? 
                 2- Varía mucho en cuanto a impedancias si el crossover es de 8ohm y el amplificador de 4    ohm o no es tan crítico?
                 3- Comento que en otro amplificador también con un TDA para 12W coloqué este crossover pero la temperatura del regulador + (7812) de la fuente se disparaba, el TDA comenzaba a calentar (ambas cosas al elevar el volúmen peor) y el sonido era un chirrido. Al retirar el crossover anda bien. Yo interprete que era como demasiada carga para el pequeño, casi un corto. Dejenme felicitar a todos los que dominan este fascinante mundo de la electrónica, me les saco el sombrero y les deseo éxitos a cada uno. Gracias por atender mi pedido, Marcelo.-


----------



## Juan Jose

Asterix dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos los "cerebros" que participan de este foro, está buenísimo. Les cuento que uso como hobby la electrónica y solo cuando tengo tiempo armo algo que me interese, y en cuanto a un crossover a quien pueda responderme le agradezco, ya que mis conocimientos son muy limitados: 1- Se puede colocar un crossover pasivo con un TDA7294 y de ser así se justifica?
> 2- Varía mucho en cuanto a impedancias si el crossover es de 8ohm y el amplificador de 4    ohm o no es tan crítico?
> 3- Comento que en otro amplificador también con un TDA para 12W coloqué este crossover pero la temperatura del regulador + (7812) de la fuente se disparaba, el TDA comenzaba a calentar (ambas cosas al elevar el volúmen peor) y el sonido era un chirrido. Al retirar el crossover anda bien. Yo interprete que era como demasiada carga para el pequeño, casi un corto. Dejenme felicitar a todos los que dominan este fascinante mundo de la electrónica, me les saco el sombrero y les deseo éxitos a cada uno. Gracias por atender mi pedido, Marcelo.-



Hola Asterix.
El crossover pasivo va generalmente en el bafle y cuando el mismo tiene mas de un componente o parlantes (llamese wofer, medio o tweter). No entiendo bien tu duda, respecto de si conviene o no colocarselo a un TDA....
El TDA..... es un amplificador integrado y puede trabajar desde 4 ohms en adelante, su  potencia varia como todos los amplificador depende de la impedancia del bafle y la tensión de alimentación. 
Donde quieres conectar el crossover en el TDA?
Por otro lado, como estaba conectado en el TDA de 12 w que te calentaba?

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Asterix

Hola Juan José, realmente un gusto contactarme con vos. Te cuento: El amplificador que tengo armado hace un tiempo largo es con un TDA1510AQ y su pre con G M y A que usa un C1458, realmente excelente su funcionamiento, tanto como para guitarra, un lector de CD o un MP3. Resulta que con tiempitos extras por fin me hice una caja como la gente y para hacerlo medianamente bien compre un woofer y un crossover de 3 vías, lo que ocurrió es que este amplificador por algún motivo no soporta el divisor, hace un chirrido feo y empieza a calentar el CI y la fuente partida, el +. Lamentablemente ahora este que me andaba tan bien noto que se escucha como si hiciera "gárgaras", supongo que algo se arruinó por conectarle el filtro. Ahora estoy por armar uno con un TDA7294, ignoro si con este podré usar el filtro. ¿Qué opinas sobre este problema? Realmente me desiluciona cuando algo se me cruza mal porque no tengo el conocimiento necesario para rastrear una falla en un circuito, armo y si algo no anda empieza el parto. Te mando un saludo y gracias por tu molestia, Marcelo.


----------



## Asterix

Juan José, acá te pongo una foto del baffle que hice (y que por ahora no puedo usar, je je), te digo que el woofer es de 100W 4ohm, medios de 80W 4ohm, el crossover es de 8ohm, mi intención no es desconar parlantes sino obtener entre 40W o 60W rms, suficiente basta y sobra, quiero tener un márgen de sobra para no dañar nada y todo funcione "tranquilo", por eso prefiero que sobren algunos W en los parlantes. Bueno, saludos nuevamente, Marcelo.


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola Asterix. Un gusto el mio tambien.
El tda1510 es un integrado muy bueno pero solo de 15 watts con una carga de 8 ohms. De cuanto es tu bafle? que por cierto está muy ORIGINAL!.
Creo entender que tienes un tweeter  para agudos, dos 6x9 para medios y el woofer debe ser el de 10 o 12 pulgadas. Ahora, algunas consideraciones: el IC No debería de calentar siempre que la carga total no sea inferior de 2 ohms. Tu bafle CON CROSOVER cuanto marca?. 
Si esto está bien, entonces empezamos con el análisis por espectro de frecuencias: primero desconectas todos los componentes (parlantes) y solamente cargas al amplificador con el crossover. Sigue calentando? si: el problema es el crossover HAY QUE VER QUE TIENE MAL. 
                                                no: entonces el crossover esta bien. 
Ahora puedes empezara conectar los componentes DE A UNO y haces el mismo análisis. Asi hasta que determines cual es el que te causa la baja de impedancia que hace que el IC se proteja (chsquidos y corte de musica) y que ademas levante mucha temperatura.

por otro parte, el TDA 7294 es un integrado de última generación, tienes que ener en cuenta la impedancia de tu bafle final con crossover y asi eliges la tension de alimentacion que es simetrica, o sea, de por ejemplo +35, 0, -35 vcc para una carga de 8 ohms y 70 watts de salida. 

Por ultimo, los TDA son todos CALENTONES  a excepción del TDA1562q que s de alta eficiencia y no leanta tanta temp.
Yo personalmente me tiraria por el circuito de alta eficiencia que se alimenta con +20 0 -20 y con +40 0 -40 y unos transistores esternos hacen una conmutación de tensiones cuando quieres alta potencia y sino trabaja con vaja tension. asi se asegura de disipar la potencia correcta a la potencia de salida que requieres.

bueno, espero haber ayudado y seguimos en contacto.

postea tu circuito interno del bafle, si quieres, podemos ver si hay alguno posible error de conexión.
Por ejemplo, los dos 6x9 estan en serie no? sino puede ser ese el problema.
Tambien puedes subir una foto del crossover, algunos estan construidos para aplicaciones especiales y hay que reconfigurarlos porque sino no dan resultados.

por ultimo, yo personalmente hago mis crossovers ya que los comerciales sean la marca ue sean, generalmente NO son buenos. O solo funcionan con parlantes de su misma marca.

saludos y suerte

juan Jose


----------



## Asterix

Que tal Juan José, gracias por tus comentarios, y para seguir un orden te empiezo a decir que tal como decis hey dos tweeter, dos medios y un woofer de 10". Los valores son los que te describí anteriormente y ya había hecho la prueba de cargar solamente el crossover y allí comienzan los problemas de temperatura, ni hace falta el ensayo de prueba y error, por eso te comentaba desde mi ignorancia que me parecía que la carga de este elemento no la soportaba el amplificador, acordate que lo mío es hobbye y no te puedo decir nada en cuanto a mediciones de aquí o allá, no estoy a tu altura para poder hablar el mismo "idioma" totalmente cuando entramos a hilar fino, je-je; pero te digo que ahora quiero "dividir las aguas", este conjunto que ya tengo lo quiero usar con un solo parlante que ya he comprobado que anda hermoso, como te dije con las cosas que le hacía amplificar, entonces lo usaré solo para la guitarra acústica como venía haciendo, solo que algo pasó culpa del crossover porque el sonido ya no es el mismo, por lo que te decía que hace como "gárgaras" el sonido y ya no es cristalino, no se si en base a tu experiencia te parece que el componente más pasible de haberse jodido es el TDA, porque lo voy a tener que reemplazar para que vuelva a ser lo que era.
Paso ahora al proyecto que empece a armar con el 7294, es uno que encontré en este sitio y es sencillo, solo sigo teniendo duda con el famoso stand by y mute. Lo que sí me preocupa es que lo arruine si le conecto el crossover, ahí es mi preocupación. Lo otro que no se en base a que se elige es el voltaje del transformador, he visto en el foro que unos dicen un voltaje y otros dicen otro, el transformador no me preocupa porque lo bobino yo pero realmente no se cual es la salida correcta y segura para no afectar el funcionamiento del integrado. Ahora cuando me hablas de transistores externos y voltajes distintos me matas, entiendo lo de conmutar los volyajes y corrientes pero no tengo nada de eso, lo único que tengo para este es hacer la fuente simétrica + y - bien filtrada y listo. Los medios como son de 4ohm al estar en serie obtengo la suma de 8ohms. Voy a ver como me va, y te envidio (sanamente) que puedas hacer tus propios filtros, a mí me frena no saber hacer los cálculo y en especial para sacar los microhenrios de las bobinitas. Bueno, no te canso más con mis problemas, te subo las fotos para que puedas ver lo que tengo que reparar ahora gracias a ese "maldito" crossover y las de éste último. Un abrazo, Marcelo.-


----------



## Asterix

Crossover del lado del cobre


----------



## Juan Jose

hola. Bueno, ahora esta mas claro. Respecto del amplificador con el TDA1515 lo vas a tener que cambiar ya que aparentemente si hace ruidos raros debe tener uno de los dos canales roto (recorda que son dos amplificador en un solo chip y en esa plaqueta esta trabajando en puente con lo que conseguis unos 20 w ).
Con respecto al crossover lo voy a analizar un poco y te aviso. por las dudas no lo conectes pero te adelanto que NINGUN crossover bien calculado y construido ta va a quemar un integrado salvo que este en cortocircuito.
Adelantame si la foto superior y la inferior son espejo (osea corresponden las conexiones una a otra) es para mas o menos darme cuenta como esta construido.

Respecto del TDA72... yo realizaría la plaqueta que esta en el datasheet que es la recomendada por el fabricante y lo alimentaría con +35 0 -35 vcc o sa el transformador debera ser de 27+27 vca y unos 5 amp.

saludos y suerte

Juan Jose


----------



## Asterix

Que tal Juan José. La ubicación sería como si pasaras una página, viendo losa cables de la entrada del lado de los componentes ésta queda en la última foto a la derecha viendo las pistas. Si te sirve puedo medir los ohm que tienen las bobinas, y si se puede hacer algún artilugio más sencillo decime, total no pretendo un Hi Fi. De usarlo va a ser con el 7294, no con el anterior. Te muestro el proyecto que estoy haciendo encontrado en el foro, y la placa la hice probando el método de la láser, papel fotográfico y plancha también encontrado aquí, muy bueno, pistas perfectas. Bueno, cualquier recomendación te escucho. Saludos.-


----------



## Juan Jose

Asterix dijo:
			
		

> Que tal Juan José. La ubicación sería como si pasaras una página, viendo losa cables de la entrada del lado de los componentes ésta queda en la última foto a la derecha viendo las pistas. Si te sirve puedo medir los ohm que tienen las bobinas, y si se puede hacer algún artilugio más sencillo decime, total no pretendo un Hi Fi. De usarlo va a ser con el 7294, no con el anterior. Te muestro el proyecto que estoy haciendo encontrado en el foro, y la placa la hice probando el método de la láser, papel fotográfico y plancha también encontrado aquí, muy bueno, pistas perfectas. Bueno, cualquier recomendación te escucho. Saludos.-



Hola Asterix. Espero que ya tengas resuelto tu problema del crossover y el amplificador armado. Yo con algunos problemas pero ahora nuevamente en el ruedo!.
Bueno, algunas cositas si seguimos con el tema del cross. Ese modelo es bastante raro ya que por lo que veo no tiene corte de graves (o sea que el woofer tira lo que tira) y el recorte de medios es de 2 componentes activos cuando en realidad un buen filtro de 12db por octava en el rango medio tiene 4 componentes activos pero.....
Ahora, vamos por partes dijo Jack. La entrada de audio esta seguidoa por un lado por dos capacitores electroliticos que estan en serie con una bobina (la primera de derecha a izq en la foto) y esto es el NEGATIVO del parlante de medios. El positivo del parlante de medios va al negativo de la entrada de audio si sigues las pistas. Ahora hay que verificar que los negativos de todos los parlantes no esten unidos entre si y al woofer ya que asi se hace un corto. Si esto esta bien, entonces vamos a los agudos: la entrada va a un capacitor ceramico y este sigue a una bobina que va derecho al tweeter. La bobina va en paralelo con el tweeter. aca no hay posibilidades de tener un corto ya que la entrada y la salida estan separadas por un capacitor.

Yo te recomendaría armar tu propio crossover NUNCA me agradaron los comprados, como que siempre te pijotean algo viste!.

Bueno, respecto del amplificador espero que lo tengas sonando y fuerte!

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## jose_flash

como deberia hacer yo para que de un amplificador con tda2052 pueda sacar dos parlantes y un woofer?


----------



## Asterix

¿Cómo andás Juan José? Gracias por la guía, voy a seguir las pistas para ver como se configuran los componentes en base a tu análisis del circuito. Con respecto al amplificador con el TDA7294 te digo que me faltaban algunos capacitores chiquitos y que recién ayer los pude buscar, no he tenido tiempo para dedicarle, lo que sí hice fué reemplazar el TDA1510 del otro amplificador que efectivamente se había estropeado culpa del crossover, me quería morir, unos $42 mangos el integradito, más caro que el 7294! Pero bueno, quedó como antes. Vamos a ver de a ratos si puedo seguir armando el otro, ahora tengo que hacer una plaquita para un pre también, he visto uno muy lindo en el foro que quizás me termine decidiendo por ese. Y al final de todo te pregunto ¿no se puede filtrar mas o menos solo con capacitores sin necesidad de bobinas? No creo que quede tan fiero el sonido. Te mando un saludo.


----------



## Pablo16

Hola.

Juan Jose, te comento que estoy por armar un par de cajas de 2 vías rango extendido con un woofer Eminence 15" y un motor de compresión posiblemente de 1".

La idea es colocarle un crossover pasivo de 2 vías 2do orden a cada una, me gustaría que la frecuencia de cruce sea aprox. a 2300 Hz.

Estuve leyendo todo el tema pero no me quedó claro saber la impedancia en la frecuencia de cruce para el woofer y agradecería tu ayuda en esa parte  la impedancia del agudo habrá que averiguarla cuando lo compre.

Otra duda que tengo es ¿cuanta potencia (en rms) puede soportar un crossover de este tipo? mi idea es darle no más de 200w Rms a cada caja.

Saludos y Gracias.



Este es el woofer http://eminence.com/proaudio_speake...l_link=KAPPA-15A&speaker_size=15&SUB_CAT_ID=2


----------



## jose_flash

eso es lo que me interesa 2 vias ...1 woofer y otra para altavoces (1 wofer y 2 parlantes en paralelo)


----------



## Juan Jose

Asterix dijo:
			
		

> ¿Cómo andás Juan José? Gracias por la guía, voy a seguir las pistas para ver como se configuran los componentes en base a tu análisis del circuito. Con respecto al amplificador con el TDA7294 te digo que me faltaban algunos capacitores chiquitos y que recién ayer los pude buscar, no he tenido tiempo para dedicarle, lo que sí hice fué reemplazar el TDA1510 del otro amplificador que efectivamente se había estropeado culpa del crossover, me quería morir, unos $42 mangos el integradito, más caro que el 7294! Pero bueno, quedó como antes. Vamos a ver de a ratos si puedo seguir armando el otro, ahora tengo que hacer una plaquita para un pre también, he visto uno muy lindo en el foro que quizás me termine decidiendo por ese. Y al final de todo te pregunto ¿no se puede filtrar mas o menos solo con capacitores sin necesidad de bobinas? No creo que quede tan fiero el sonido. Te mando un saludo.



Asterix, como andas.
La verdad que el precio del IC te mataron! Aca en Olavarría lo consigo por unos 12 pesos, 15 cuanto mucho. Ahora estuve mirando en Internet y hay de 15 pesos y hay de 50!. No se que es lo diferente. Yo lo medi con osciloscopio y tira los 24W en puente osea que no se.

Por otra parte, tengo una placa de un preamplificador con solo 3 tr pero la tengo que dibujar porque son unas placas que me vendio un colega y no tengo el pcb en digital. Tiene ademas graves medios y agudos.

Por, ultimo, con solo capacitores vas a separar las frecuencias, pero no vas a recortar la energia que le va al parlante tan abruptamente como es con bobinas y capacitores. Por ejemplo: un solo capacitor de 2.2 uf x 250 vcc ceramico es suficiente para recortar las frecuencias bajas y que solo pase las altas a un tweeter, pero por ejemplo no vas a recoertar las muy altas frecuencias que te pueden destruir el mismo y que no las escuchas. Por eso, va la bobina en paralelo con el mismo y ademas mejora el error de fase que se lellama a los desplazamientos de la onda que TODOS los filtros pasivos introducen en el sonido. Por eso es mejor uno activo pero por supuesto mas caro.
Otro capitulo aparte deberiamos ver con el tema de la impedancia que presenta el conjunto filtro parlante al amplificador y que depende de todos sus componentes. Cuando tienes componentes como capacitores que atrasan la corriente con respecto a la tension en su comportamiento dinamico en corriente alterna, debes colocar tambien inductancias para contrarestar este fenomeno ya que ellas adelantan la corriente con respecto a la tension y asi el filtro que queda en fase. Pero es muy largo todo esto, seguimos

salduos

Juan Jose


----------



## Asterix

Sí, realmente me mataron con el precio, el problema es que estoy lejos de Córdoba capital, allí hay buenos negocios del ramo y por ende mejores precios, es el problema de siempre. 
  Y justamente por lo que me comentas con respecto al comportamiento de las tensiones, impedancias, frecuencias, componentes, etc. es que admiro y respeto profundamente a gente como vos que pueden dominar esta ciencia tan apasionante que es la electrónica, yo la tomé como hobby gustándome mucho pero estoy muy pero muy limitado, al lado de alguien que me explique los pasos de tu comentario lo entendería pero me resulta complejo, no importa, ¿viste el dicho "hechando a perder se aprende"?bueno, por ahí se aprende en serio. Te cuento por ejemplo y tema aparte que hace unos años armé una cerradura electrónica que aparecía en las ediciones de CEKIT que yo coleccioné tres tomos diferentes. Todo perfecto, programas el código por jumpers y listo. Que pasó, ahora que le encuentro una aplicación práctica para la puerta de mi casa, me encuentro con el problema que si presionas * (que es el enter después del código) lo mismo manda un pulso para operarla, o sea que todo al vicio. Entonces es con estos problemas que encuentro mis limitaciones. Pero bueno, al fin y al cabo nada es de vida o muerte y algo se saca de todo. Un saludo.


----------



## Juan Jose

Pablo16 dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> 
> Juan Jose, te comento que estoy por armar un par de cajas de 2 vías rango extendido con un woofer Eminence 15" y un motor de compresión posiblemente de 1".
> 
> La idea es colocarle un crossover pasivo de 2 vías 2do orden a cada una, me gustaría que la frecuencia de cruce sea aprox. a 2300 Hz.
> 
> Estuve leyendo todo el tema pero no me quedó claro saber la impedancia en la frecuencia de cruce para el woofer y agradecería tu ayuda en esa parte  la impedancia del agudo habrá que averiguarla cuando lo compre.
> 
> Otra duda que tengo es ¿cuanta potencia (en rms) puede soportar un crossover de este tipo? mi idea es darle no más de 200w Rms a cada caja.
> 
> 
> H
> 
> Saludos y Gracias.
> 
> 
> 
> Este es el woofer http://eminence.com/proaudio_speake...l_link=KAPPA-15A&speaker_size=15&SUB_CAT_ID=2




Hola Pablo. Tremendo bafle te vas a construir!1
Me imagino que será para audio profecional ya que el woofer respectivo es un caño    

Bueno, baje el pdf del parlante y la verdad que sorprende por las caracteríaticas. La curva de impedanci vs frecuencia que es la que me interesaba esta ahi.
Para los 2khz de corte tiene una impedancia de 16 ohms asique debes utilizar este valor como ZW cuando calculas tus filtro.
Para los agudos es igual: cuando decidas cual compras (vas a tener que esforzarte mucho porque este woofer es de muy altas prestaciones y no le vas a poder penor cualquiera, deberá ser uno MUY BUENO.) bajas la curva de z vs frec y buscas a 2 kh cuanto vale y ese valor es ZT.
Luego los calculos y luego la construcciona y luego  A DISFRUTARLO.!

respecto de la potencia del filtro todo depende de las características electricas y mecánicas de los componentes utilizados.
por ejemplo: No es aconsejable utilizar PCBs en los divisores por arriba de los 150watts.
Con alambre de calibre 1.3 mm2 de sección va bien hasta unos 250 wrms, para mas potencia deberías subirlo. Hay que tener en cuenta que a mayor diámetro del alambre baja su resistencia y su inductancia o sea, mejoramos las perdidas de potencia en el divisor de frecuencia (baja resistencia) pero aumentamos el tamaño de las bobinas. Con respecto a los capacitores, el prblema puede surgir para el capacitor de los graves poruqe por su valor de varios de microfaradios generalmente debes colocar electroliticos y DEBEN ser de my buena calidad con muy bajas perdidas y de por lo menos 100 voltios o mas.

Hagamos algunas cuentitas muy basicas y con algunos errores de fase pero que para unas ideas vamos a andar bien.
Imaginemos un amplificador de 300 watts rms en salida normalizada de 8 ohms. 
Para ello tenemos una tensión de alimentación de por lo menos  75 vcc simetricos.
Un parlante de 8 ohms de impedancia tiene una resistencia en continua de 7 ohms mas o menos (depende de la calidad del patlante)
Cuando el amplificador tira una onda seno pura en ese parlante, por el mismo estan pasando algo asi como una corriente de 7 amperes mas o menos. 
Si consideramos una capacidad de corriente de 5 amperes por milimetro cuadrado entonces tu alambre debe ser de por lo menos 1.4 mm2 para estar justo y 1.6 mm2 para estar cubierto.

bueno, no quiero aburrir che, mucha suerte con tu proyecto. 

Postea fotos luego..


Saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## dcmdcm

Veo que este tema solo se ha enfocado en los xovers pasivos, pero la biamplificación o multiamplificación ofrece muchas ventajas, en una instalacion domestica puede verse como algo incesario, pero para pro audio es basico.

Y algo que creo que no se ha tocado es el de igualar la sentitividades de los drivers y los woofers o parlantes, ya que generalmente los tweeters tienen major sentitividad (99-109db, contra los 89-93 de parlantes "HI-FI" y hasta 101db en proaudio), el sonido sera mas agudo de lo que deberia, esto se puede corregir pasivamente con redes L-Pad, con resistencias, pero es mucho mas facil y efectivo con biamplificación, ya que las resistencias estarian discipando algunos de los watts que tanto cuesta obtener.

Algunas de las ventajas de la bi/multi-amplificacio son:

- Menor distorsion de intermodulacion
- Facilidad de igualar sensitividades.
- Carga mas estable para los amplificador
- Eliminacion de componentes pasivos, etc
- Biwiring 
- Incluso es como si tuvieras una mayor potencia (dos amplificadores estereo de 100w c/u, con frecuencia de corte ubicada en la frecuencia de igual potencia, 50% de potencia hacia frecuencias majores y 50% a frecs. menores, se comportarian como uno de 400w)
- y varios mas

aqui les paso el link para mayor información.: http://sound.westhost.com/bi-amp.htm

Lo que se veria como un contra seria la necesidad del xover activo, y otro amplificador estereo, pero las ventajas valen la pena, y es una gran mejora a casi cualquier sistema.

Si a alguien le interesa, el crossover activo, se puede hacer con un prog llamado allocator.


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola Dcmdcm. Bienvenido al foro.
En realidad este tema esta dentro del foro de Elementos de salida por eso se desarrollan los crossover pasivos. Creo haber visto en el foro Audio pequeña señal varios temas respecto de crossovers activos y que se deben analizar de distinta manera.

Por el comentario coincido en todo lo que expusiste ya que en la realidad es muy importante la calidad de parlante o componente que utilizaras para desarrollar tu bafle o sistema de sonido.

Un parlante que desarrolla una presión sonora en determinado rango de frecuencias de por ejemplo 100 Db/W-M va a sonar la mitad de fuerte) que uno que desarrolla una presión sonora de 103 Db/W-M y solamente difieren en 3 dB!
Parece imposible pero es asi, y si tienen forma de medirlo pueden comprobarlo.

Bueno, no quiero aburrir, saludos y seguimos comentando sobre bafles y audio e general 

Juan Jose.


----------



## dcmdcm

un aumento de 3 db no va a sonar el doble de fuerte, es el doble de presion sonora, pero para que el volumen relativo lo escucharamos como el doble, deberian ser un aumento de 10db. Pero de todas maneras, el no igualar la sensitividad de los altavoces causara que el sonido sea mas agudo, ya que generalmente los tweeters tienen mayor sensitividad


----------



## danielarias

como los calculaste?


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola dcm. No quiero confundir con mis comentarios. Todos sabemos que con biamplificación o triamplificación se solucionan muchos problemas en audio profecioal que no son tan importantes en audio hogareño.
Tenemos en cuenta que la mayora de los fabricantes de cajas, te entrgan un cuadro donde espesifican que para ganar 3 db debes agrupar dos de ellas y ara ganar 6 db debes de agrupar 4 de ellas. Esto es una relacion de duplicas la potencia y subes 3 db. Por el contrario, si aumentas la distancia al dble ya bajas 6 db.
Por el momento en cross pasivos ese problema de la mayor presion sonora que desarrollan los agudos respecto de  los graves se soluciona con una llave selectora de dferentes cortes en db hasta que logras el sonido que pretendes. Esta llave conecta y desconecta presisamente resistencias que absorven la potencia que NO queremos que salga al tweeter.
Ahora, para audio profeciona podemos recurrir a un crossover activo para separar las frecuencias de la gama de audio en cada componente. Hay en el foro muchos circuitos de este tipo, creo que en audio equeña señal, y todos tienen sus ventajas y desventajas. 

De todas maneras coincido que hay que corregir la atenuacion de los agudos por lamayor sensibilidad de estos y cuando la cosa es de muy alta potencia, generalemte arriba de los 1000 watts totales, entonces hay que pensar en cross activos y muchos amplificador!

Como desarrollas tu tus sistemas de altavoces? con cross pasivos o activos en el sistema de amplificación? tipo PA audio
saludos y suerrte

Juan Jose


----------



## dcmdcm

> Un parlante que desarrolla una presión sonora en determinado rango de frecuencias de por ejemplo 100 Db/W-M va a sonar la mitad de fuerte) que uno que desarrolla una presión sonora de 103 Db/W-M y solamente difieren en 3 dB!





> Tenemos en cuenta que la mayora de los fabricantes de cajas, te entrgan un cuadro donde espesifican que para ganar 3 db debes agrupar dos de ellas y ara ganar 6 db debes de agrupar 4 de ellas. Esto es una relacion de duplicas la potencia y subes 3 db. Por el contrario, si aumentas la distancia al dble ya bajas 6 db.



Claro que cada 3 dbs aumentamos la potencia al doble, pero no por eso lo vamos a escuchar el "doble de fuerte" (volumen relativo), para eso necesitamos 10db, osea si estamos a 100W, aumentar hasta 1000W. 

Lo que queria hacer ver es que sin importar que el sistema sea de uso casero, la bi/multi-amplificación es una importante mejora, que bien vale el uso de mas componentes, sin importar que trabajes a potencias relativamente bajas. En pro audio, es una necesidad.
Para facil, obtienes un sonido mas definido.

Mencionaba lo de las redes L-pad, por que, por lo que vi, en el hilo no habia mucha atensión sobre esto, y si quieres un crossover pasivo de calidad, eso casi siempre es necesario para igualar sensitividades. A mi pesonalmente me desagrada eso, ya que estaremos desperdiciando watts en ellas.

Ahorita mi sistema es biamplificado + sub. xover activo con la pc, en una tarjeta de sonido sblive y los kx drivers, respuesta linkwitz riley. los altavoces (medios a 103db (100db x2 en cada caja), 109 tweeter) ahorita estan alimentados con 150 + 50 de los tweeters, 300W sub1 y 200W sub2. Y con esto se alcanza buena presion sonora


----------



## djcharlie

Hola amigos soy nuebo por aqui y la verdad no tengo muchos conocimientos de eletronica  me gustaria que me ayudaran con un crosower para un parlante que estoy contruyendo cuenton con un parlante de 700rms a 1400 wrms programabes y un driver de 300rms a 600wrms programables por favor ayudemen a contruir un crosower para obtener el sonido indicado  gracias muchas gracias


----------



## Juan Jose

djcharlie dijo:
			
		

> Hola amigos soy nuebo por aqui y la verdad no tengo muchos conocimientos de eletronica  me gustaria que me ayudaran con un crosower para un parlante que estoy contruyendo cuenton con un parlante de 700rms a 1400 wrms programabes y un driver de 300rms a 600wrms programables por favor ayudemen a contruir un crosower para obtener el sonido indicado  gracias muchas gracias



hola djcharlie, ante todo vienvenido a la comunidad y vienvenido al foro!      
No soy quien para aconcejar a nadie pero te sugiero te leas las normas del foro para evitar problemas con tus mensajes y siempre recuerda utilizar el buscador antes de iniciar temas nuevos. Es muy probable que en esta inmensa comunidad se encuentren dos con la misma inquietud.

Dicho esto, te pregunto: los componentes son para un unico bafle? Que marca son los mismos? Que uso le daras a tu bafle?
Sube por favor alguna foto de lo que tengas ya construido del crossover y sino no hay problemas: arrancamos de cero con el diseño!

Suerte y saludos

Juan Jose.


----------



## martin S

holas yo soy nuevo aqui.

estoy haciendo una caja para salida de audio y utilizando el diagrama del divisor de frecuencia de primer orden me quede con algunas dudas

¿los valores de L1 y L2 que unidades son?

¿al tener el valor de L1 y L2 , ¿como hago para fabricar el bobinado, ya que no puedo comprarlo  ?


----------



## Juan Jose

Los valores de L1 y L2 son en Henrios. (Hy).
Para fabricar las bobinas puedes utilizar un medidor de inductancia o el abaco que subi en este pòst.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/armado-caja-parlantes-tweeter-11575/

saludos

Juan Jose.


----------



## martin S

hola muchas gracias jose me fue de gran ayuda el abaco.

todavia estoy haciendo el amplificador de 4 X 30 W

me imagino q mañana estara terminado

y de alli provare el divisor de frecuencias.

muchas gracias de nuevo desp.

atte. martin 1º E


----------



## jose_flash

una pregunta voi a hacer un filtro pasivo pero no se lo de la bobina  quiero que f. de corte se lo mas cercano a 100 0 120 hZ 

vosotro cuantos mH creeis que son 10 vueltas de alambre de 1.5 mm en un nucleo de aire de un diametro de 5 cm!?


el alambre que tengo es de 1.5 mm decidme mas o menos el diametro del nucleo y las vueltas? para que de unos 2.6mH o 2.2mH .........que es mejor un filtro de 1º orden o de 2º orden


----------



## aprendis

olle juan jose--.... y como hago si solo teng los tweeters y un bajo   de 18" porfa orientame,,, ¿que puedo hacer en este caso?


----------



## Juan Jose

aprendis dijo:
			
		

> olle juan jose--.... y como hago si solo teng los tweeters y un bajo   de 18" porfa orientame,,, ¿que puedo hacer en este caso?



Hola. Puedes subir los datos de los componentes y asi verificamos si correponden las frecuencias de manera que cubran toda la gama de audio de 20 a 20000 hz.

Si es asi, entonces puedes hacer un crossover de 2 vias y 2º órden.

saludos.

Juan jose


----------



## aprendis

si claro.::::::::::: los tweesters creo que son lo genericos......... de elos que una compra den las tiendas de sonido........ y son 3

del del bajo lo que te puedo decir es que es de 450watts y de 4ohm de impedancia......... su serial es tsh-1222 pero no se de que marca porq la etiqueta esta muy destruida.............


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola. Que uso le daras al bafle, hogareño o para car audio?
Que potencia tiene tu amplificador ya que los tw genericos no soportan mucho.
Los tw son de domo o piezoelectricos?

No puedes rastrear la marca del woofer? es importante saber hasta donde llega en frecuencia ya que los tw deben arrancar de unos 5000 hz y me parece en principio que no abarcaras toda la gama de audio. Vas a necesutar un medio o bocina que se encargue por ejemplo de la franja desde 500 a 5000

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## aprendis

la utilizacion el hogareña..... digamos que me gusta hacer que mi mama se moleste por el ruido.......... y como yo guardo cualquier piche papalelito tengo la marca el bafle...... la marca es algo rara y no es escuchado de ella ""nippon america"" ..... y la potencia de mi amplificadorcador es de 500watts por dos canales....... y sobre los tw no te sabria decir....


----------



## detrakx

Buenas flara, te doy algunos consejos para tener en cuenta,

Las bobinas en lo posible que sean de nucleos de aire por que con núcleo de hierro o ferrita a determinadas frecuencias generan distorcion.
Tambien el grosor del cobre y la resistencia propia. generalmente la dan por metro ohms/m
Como regla te diría que utilices cobre >= a 1,2 / 1,5 mm cuadrados. Para evitar grandes perdidas de potencia en la bobina. Existen casos de que los componentes se desueldan por el excesivo calor generado por el calentamiento de las bobinas.
Precintar los componentes al PCB o a algunas de las paredes de la caja asi quedan bien firmes los componentes.

Capacitores en lo posible de las familia de los de poliester, de última electrolitico bipolar. Si vas a manejar 400W. El capacitor del woffer con que sea de 200v es suficiente no hace falta que sea de 380v mientras mas voltaje mas caro es el componente.

otra cosa el no se de que diámetro es el woffer pero 500hz me parece muy arriba.
si el diseño fuera de 2 vias se podría optar por esa frecuencia. pero al ser 3 vias esas frecuencias es mas apto el mid.
Te recomiendo que al woffer le busques un cruce entre los 125hz y 250hz no mas de eso.  Y para esas fo estas obligado a usar bobinas con núcleo de ferrita o hierro por que si no sería gigantezca , pesada y cara.

sobre la segunda pregunta no se. toy medio vago ahora, jejeje te dejo un link para que calcules vos.

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/filtros_pasivos/filtrospasivos.html

sobre la tercera draco respondio..

Saludos.


----------



## MFK08

hola nececito construir un crossover pasivo para mis cajas que seon tipo columna los parlantes son los q pongo a continuacion:

Woofer 6,5 '' (2 por caja)
Respuesta de frecuencia 60 a 5.500 hz
sencibilidad 90dB/W/M
Impedancia 8ohm
potencia 50 wrms

Medio 5''
Respuesta de frecuencia 70 a 7.000 hz
sensibilidad 88 dB
impedancia 6ohm
potencia 50 wrms

Tweeter 4'' Bala de titanio
Respuesta de frecuencia 2.000 a 20.000 hz
sencibilidad 9db
impedancia 4ohm
potencia 200w

son componentes chinos por lo taanto no tengo como averiguar la impedancia en las frecuencias de corte y no tengo las herramientas para calcularlo como se explica en la primera pagina. 

Me gustaria saber como puedo hacer el croosover con frecuencias de corte a 400hz y 6.000 hz. la impedancia total tendria q ser de unos 4ohm espero que no haya problemas por el parlante de los medios.
desde ya muchas gracias...


----------



## MFK08

Anexo datos para ver si alguien puede darme una mano. con un programa para pc que genera frecuencias obtube los datos que faltaban de mis componentes hice los calculos y me gustaria saber si estan bien.
los calculos estan sacado de acuerd a las fc 300HZ y 6.000HZ
ZT= 1.63 
ZML=5.65 impedancia en la frecuencia meda baja
ZMH=10.73 impedancia en la frecuencia media baja
ZW= 3.42

el filtro que calcule es el de segundo orden las formulas estan en la primer pagina de este post.
resultados:
C1= 8 Micro faradios
C2= 3.4 micro faradios
C3= 2.6 micr faradios
C4= 7.5 micro faradios

L1= 0.086 mili H
L2= 0.42 mili H
L3= 0.22 mili H 
L4= 3.6 mili H

espero que alguien pueda ayudarme.

desde ya muchas gracias...


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola MFK. Disculpa la demora. Con tus datos obtenidos, utilizando las fórmulas, resultan algunos valores distintos. Y me parece que es que me falto indicar como se calcula la frecuencia media o FM que figura en las formulas de C2 y L3. La misma es igual a la raiz xuadrada del producto de las frecuencias de cruce. En esta caso: (300 x 6000) ^1/2 = 1341 HZ. 
Asi resultan: 
C1 8 uF
C2 63 uF
C3 1,8 uF
C4 77,5 uF

L1 0,086 mHy
L2 0,42 mHy
L3 4 mHy
L4 3,6 mHy.

Ahora bien, me parece algo extraño el valor de ZT. Lo tomaste con una frecuencia de 6 khz y una tensión de 1 VRMS en la salida de la PC.? El amperimetro y voltímetros soportan esta frecuencia?. Sino, es mejor suponerlo plano, o sea, que entre 2000 y 20000 hz tiene 4 ohms de impedancia.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## MFK08

asi es juan lo tome directamente la salda de la pc al equipo de musica medi el voltaje un 1vrms le coloque la R de 1k como indicas en el plano y tome las medidas ami tambien me parecio algo extraño esa medida como muy baja. que me recomendas.?


----------



## Juan Jose

MFK08 dijo:
			
		

> asi es juan lo tome directamente la salda de la pc al equipo de musica medi el voltaje un 1vrms le coloque la R de 1k como indicas en el plano y tome las medidas ami tambien me parecio algo extraño esa medida como muy baja. que me recomendas.?



TVoy hacer algunas Mediciones y te cuento.

saludos


Juan Jose


----------



## profex

andresssdj dijo:
			
		

> Hola juan jose, como te prometi te subo fotos del divisor y del pcb tmb, como detalle te digo que el capacitor grande que tiene tipo de motor es de 20uf 250v y abajo de la bobina en el pcb dice 465uh. te comento que los obtube porque en una discoteca cambie unos drivers y decidimos poner un divisor de marca, pusimos un selenium 1vpa2k/75.
> te agradeceria si me podes dar algun tipo de información sobre este divisor del cual te adjunto un rar con las fotos, como por ej, tipo de filtro, db/oc, frecuencia de corte etc... ademas de darme tu opinion personal.
> te adjunte las fotos en rapidshare asi no le bajo resolucion y podes tener buen zoom.
> por cierto me darias tu opinion del divisor selenium que te menciono arriba? en el sitio de slenium estan las especificaciones. te pregunto porque me ha dado buen rendimiento de drivers ese divisor y hasta ahora no queme nunca niguno, obio es caro, pero bueno. vale alrededor de 135 pesos argentinos cada selenium.
> 
> URL de fotos:




Que tal amigos del foro, les comento que leyendo encontré este mensaje de andresssdj, en la pagina 9 de este post,  en el que se anexa una carpeta con fotos de un filtro pasa altos, con corte en 2Khz, y me decidí a probarlo.

Construí este circuito igual con 3 capacitores de 2.2 µf 250V, 5 capacitores de 4 µf 250V, 1 capacitor de 1µf 250V, una bobina de 465 mH, hecha en casa con alambre calibre 18 AWG, y cuatro resistencias de 4.7 Ohm 25W.

Les comento que funciona muy bien, lo probé con un driver Eminence PSD 3006, y una unidad Selenium 15WS600, con un amplificador Yamaha de 600W RMS, y me sorprendió el resultado.

Si alguien lo quiere hacer se lo recomiendo, no se calientan nada las resistencias y suena muy bien, además de proteger al driver.

Les anexo una foto del PCB ya armado.

Saludos


----------



## Lueh

alguien sabe cómo se calcula el tamaño de los parlantes según la potencia?
yo tengo un amplificador de 70W rms... y le quiero hacer un divisor de frecuencias...
y los parlantes en cajas diferentes, una para cada tweeter, una para cada woofer, y una para cada medio...
es recomendable hacerlo asi?
si ademas tienen un buen divisor de frecuencias les pediria que me pasen el circuito...
gracias


----------



## Pablo16

Hola a todos.

Juan José, recuerdas mi pregunta sobre las Eminence de 15"? 
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/90286/ _
Te molesto con eso de nuevo, pero ahora ya definitivo jaja.

Pues el tema es este, ya no son de 15", son de 12" y ya tengo los motores de agudos tambien.

El parlante de 12" que compre es este: http://www.eminence.com/proaudio_sp...nk=DELTA PRO-12A&speaker_size=12&SUB_CAT_ID=1

EL motor de agudos de 1": http://www.eminence.com/proaudio_drivers_detail.asp?web_detail_link=PSD2002

Ya tengo la madera para constuir 2 cajas de 2 vías con dichos componentes, la idea original es armar un crossover activo de 3 vias( publicado en el foro ) y hacer lo que llaman un sistema triamplificado... pero no hay presupuesto ahora para comprar otros 2 amplificador así que mientras quiero utilizar divisores pasivos.

Teniendo los datos de el parlante y el motor, puedes darme una mano para diseñar el crossover? Estos bafles serían solo para Medios y Agudos, mi idea es que el 12" tenga un rango 250Hz-4.5kHz y el agudo de 4.5kHz en adelante.

Debería estar trabajando a unos 300w RMS, no sé si haya que proteger el motor que solo es de 80w.

En la pagina vienen todos los datos que se necesitan creo...

Me puedes dar una mano con esto? 

Si otro tiene alguna idea: Bienvenidas!

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola Pablo. Ahora estoy en el trabajo pero voy a ir completando los cálculos y te voy subiendo mis resultados. Tu por tu parte calcúlalo y vemos. 

por ahora mirando las hojas de datos tengo que:

La impedancia del medio bajo seria para 250 hz de 7.5 ohms y para 4500 hz de 27 ohms.
La impedancia del tweeter seria para 4500 hz de 9 ohms.

Por otro lado las presiones sonoras vamos a tener que adecuarlas sino te va arrancar la cabeza ya que tenemos:

Para el medio bajo 98 db entre 250  y 1000 hz y luego una media de 100 db entre 1000 y 4500 hz (hay un pico en alreredor de 2500).
Para el tweeter es mas constante y está alrededor de 105 db para frecuencias mayores a 4500 hz.

Cálculos........................

Atenuación de 6 db para que el sistema sea plano...........................................

seguimos en contacto


saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Juan Jose

Bueno Pablo. Aca te subo algunos datos que creo te servirán para aproximar tu filtro. Siempre la impresión de escucha es lo que finalmente dara por terminado tu filtro.
En este caso las formulas son las mismas que las de hojas iniciales solo que no calculamos el woofer.
Tenemos entonces que:

FL 250 Hz
FH 4500 Hz
Resulta Fm: 1061 Hz.

Para el tweter C1 es 1.96 uf ceramico por 400 v. (puedes hacerlo con uno de 3.3 uf en paralelo con uno de 4.7 uf). L1 es de 0.64 mHy. Alambre de 1mm2 o mas y nucleo de aire.

Para el medio bajo tenemos cuatro componentes:
Inicialmente un capacitor de 56 uf x 100 v (aca no te queda otra que o especiales para audio 8carisimos) o polarizados en cantra y del doble de capacidad). En serie con este va una bobina de 1.4 mHy. En paralelo con el medio-bajo va un capacitor de 1 uf x 400 v (poliester) y una bobina de 6.4 mHy tambien de nuecleo de aire.

Para el tweeter para mi hay que bajarle unos 6 Db porque tiene muy buena ganancia a frecuencias altas. Pero inicialmente yo probaria asi.

Al ser un filtro de 12 db por octava la potencia en el tweter se baja en el mejor de los casos al 0.063 valor unitario. Esto es por 300 w te da unos 20 rms en el mismo. Pero esto no es tan real ya que la pendiente no es brusca ni cuadrada. por lo tanto en principio colócale una resistencia de 10 ohms y 20 watts para probar y luego vas midiendo la tensión entre bornes del mismo que no supere la equivalente a la potencia rms que dice la hoja de datos. Otra forma es calcular las r equivalentes en el PCP files para una potencia de 80watts y una atenuacion de 6 db y colocarle esas resistencias.
Las resistencias van despues del filtro no antes porque ahi si disipan mucho calor, en cambio despues del filtro no tanto ya que el mismo filtro ya bajo potencia.

saludos y suerte

Juan Jose


----------



## Pablo16

Hola Juan Jose.

Estuve leyendo las primeras paginas del post para realizar calculos.

Zt es la impedancia 8 ohm o la impedancia a 4500 hz osea 9 ohm?

La raiz aplica a todo el denominador o solo a 2pi?

Pregunto para intentar calcularlo y asi aprender un poco.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ahora, ya con los calculos que me hiciste favor de realizar, tengo las sig. dudas:

Para C1, los capacitores de 3.3uF y 4.7uF son electroliticos?

Respecto al de 56uF / 100v necesito 2 de 100uf? (aqui no entendí muy bien)

Voy a seguir leyendo el post para ver que dice sobre las bobinas.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Juan Jose

Todas las Z o impedancias deben ser ala frecuencia de cruce para la que estas calculando el filtro. Por ejemplo para el tweeter es la impedancia a la frecuencia de 4500 hz. Generalmente los buenos componentes mantienen esta impedancia lo mas plana y cercana al valor nominal (en este caso 89 que les sea posible, pero por el funcionamiento de los dispositivos nunca va a ser posible que sea plana en todo el rango de frecuencia. Para un driver de las caracteristicas del tuyo en la curva de impedancia vs frecuencia es muy apreciable que entre 2000 y 20000 hs mantiene una z bastante plana. Por eso en este caso es 9ohms.
Los capacitores para el tweeter deben ser ceramicos o de poliester. (color azul o naranja o gris como pastillas) No electroliticos. Tambien se pueden usar pero no se aconsejan en audio orque empeora la calidad del sonido.
Respecto de las formulases raiz de 2 (o sea 1.4142...) no va el pi dentro de la raiz.
Respecto de los condensadores electroliticos SI debes poner dos de 100 uf en serie con los negativos unidos y te queda uno de 50 uf bipolar.

Para las bbinas estoy seguro que entre los archivos que subi hay un abaco para un carretel defibido y alambre de 1.3 mm que es mh vs vueltas. lo busco y te lo indico como post.

saludos

Juan jose


----------



## Pablo16

Gracias Juan.

Ya encontre la resistencia de 10 ohm a 25w, y los capacitores de 100uF/160v.

No te molestes en buscarlo, creo que ya lo tengo guardado de hace tiempo. Ahora mismo lo checo.

Una vez aclarado lo de la raiz de 2 ya me salieron los calculos. Muy útiles esa formulas eh! 

Saludos.

Edit: Encontré el archivo https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=7076

Alcanzo a ver que para la bobinas:

0.64 mHy ----> 160 vueltas

1.4 mHy   ----> 80 vueltas

6.4 mHy   ----> 440 vueltas

Es correcto? 

En estos días trato de conseguir los carretes de 2.5cm de diametro y 2.65 cm de longitud.

Gracias.


----------



## Juan Jose

Pablo, los calculos son correctors. Si el archivo es ese.
Las vueltas estan bien. 
Si tienes un tester con medicion de L puedes verificar los resultados con él. 

Siempre la impresion de escucha es la mejor. Si ves que le sobra mucho en agudos altos puedes entonces atenuar algo con resistencias para ir llevandolo a lo mas plano posible. 

Yo personalmente siempre pruebo las cajas con un amplificador y un generador de onda y voy subiendo de 20 a 20000 hz y comprobando que los componentes vallan cambiando en las posibles fc que elegí. En tu caso puedes arrancar desde unos 100 hz y verificar que el sonido en el parlante a los 4500 empieza a bajar y es como que se va hacia  el driver.

Si tienes un esciloscopio puedes ir midiendo la tensión en el medio bajo de 12 con un canal y en el driver con el otro. Verificar asi que a medida que vas llegando a las frec. de corte la tension en los bornes del driver va aumentando a medida que la del woofer va disminuyendo.

Por otro lado, siempre pruebalos sin correccion de tonos y con el audio lo mas puro posible. Una vez que tu caja es plana, obtendras los mejores resultados al ecualizar la musica.

saludos y suerte

Juan Jose


----------



## Pablo16

Hola Juan Jose.

Pues al final, lo de los filtros se queda pendiente de nuevo...

Se decidió comprar 2 crossover de esos estandar con el fin de ahorrar tiempo. Se sacrificará bastante calidad de audio pero bueno... Igual en menos de 1 mes tiene que estar armado el cross activo de 3 vias.

Te agradezco por la ayuda que me diste aunque al final ya no hice nada, de todas formas aprendí a diseñar mis propios divisores 

Mira que acabo de comprar las Eminence: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/156578/   

Saludos.


----------



## Juan Jose

Pablo16 dijo:
			
		

> Hola Juan Jose.
> 
> Pues al final, lo de los filtros se queda pendiente de nuevo...
> 
> Se decidió comprar 2 crossover de esos estandar con el fin de ahorrar tiempo. Se sacrificará bastante calidad de audio pero bueno... Igual en menos de 1 mes tiene que estar armado el cross activo de 3 vias.
> 
> Te agradezco por la ayuda que me diste aunque al final ya no hice nada, de todas formas aprendí a diseñar mis propios divisores
> 
> Mira que acabo de comprar las Eminence: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/156578/
> 
> Saludos.



Pablo, mucha suerte con tu proyecto. Aveces los cross pasivos comprados no son tan malos. Puede que el sonido que te resulte sea bueno también. 
Respecto del cross activo me parece la mejor opcion para un sistema de sonido profecional.

Felicitaciones por la adquisición !
Espero las fotos de esas cajas!

saludos  Juan jose


----------



## MFK08

hice los calculos para este filtro y nececito saber cmo hacer ls bobinas y cuales son los valores comerciales de los capacitores...

c1= 2.3uf
c2=1.76uf
L1= 0.53mhy
L2= 0.7mhy


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

MFK08 dijo:
			
		

> hice los calculos para este filtro y nececito saber cmo hacer ls bobinas y cuales son los valores comerciales de los capacitores...
> 
> c1= 2.3uf
> c2=1.76uf
> L1= 0.53mhy
> L2= 0.7mhy



Fijate acá: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...tros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/#post116886
El segundo link es un calculador on-line de bobinas y te da las medidas del cable y de la forma sobre la cual tenes que enrrollarlo.

Saludos!


----------



## MFK08

muy buena la pagina para las bobinas me lo podrias explicar con un ejemplo para darme cuenta bien... disculpa mi torpesa...

en cuanto a los capacitores para C1 =2.3uf consegui uno de 2.2uf y uno de 0.1uf para C2= 1.73 consegui uno de 1.5uf y uno de 0.22 creo q es lo mas proximo q pudelograr...colcandolos en paralelo obtengo los valores calculados esta semana armo el croos y para la semana q viene espero probar si todo funciona....


----------



## MFK08

http://www.pronine.ca/multind.htm

siguiendo este programa y utilizando una bobina de hilo que poseia de 

L: 0.53 mhy
d: 21 mm
l: 27 mm
alambre: 24 (0.55 diametro)

la construi pero nose si esta bien y no tengo herramientas para medir inductancia. medi la resistencia con un multimetro y me da 2 ohm  nose si esta bien y nose como comprobarlo...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

MFK08 dijo:
			
		

> http://www.pronine.ca/multind.htm
> 
> siguiendo este programa y utilizando una bobina de hilo que poseia de
> 
> L: 0.53 mhy
> d: 21 mm
> l: 27 mm
> alambre: 24 (0.55 diametro)
> 
> la construi pero nose si esta bien y no tengo herramientas para medir inductancia. medi la resistencia con un multimetro y me da 2 ohm  nose si esta bien y nose como comprobarlo...



Los valores de los capacitores que diste en el post anterior estan bien (el de .1 uF sacalo que no tiene importancia).

Si no pones la cantidad de vueltas que le diste a la bobina no podemos verificar mucho, pero me parece que 2 ohms es una resistencia un poco alta para la cantidad de vueltas que debería tener la bobina (en el link que yo te dí ninguna bobina de 0.53 mHy llega a esa valor de resistencia...)

Sin un medidor de inductancia no hay mucho que puedas verificar. No tenes a nadie cerca que tenga uno? Suelen venir en algunos testers...

Saludos!


----------



## MFK08

no lamentablemente no tengo a nadie serca la cantidad de vueltas eran 196 unas 4 capas de bobina.....
yo intetne hacer de acuerdo a la pagina q me recmendaste pero se me hiso muy dificil a la hora de poder relizar una bobina con las medidas q me decia ahi ya q tenia q fabricar un carretel y renegue como dos horas y cuando la estaba bobinando se me desarmo...

he visto que algunos utilizan los carretes que se usan para transformador a la hora de hacer las boobinas esto me solucionaria el incombenvinte que tengo a la hora de montar la bobinas alguien sabe como utilizarlas....?


----------



## fLACOpABLO

Hola, tengo una duda con las bobinas que ojala que alguien me pueda resolver porque ya no se donde mas buscar.

Necesito saber si la inductancia de las bobinas para estos filtros se mide a la frecuencia nominal de 1khz o a la frecuencia del corte del filtro? o a que frecuencia?

Segun lo que pude deducir, los tester que miden inductancia, usan una frecuencia de 1khz, que a su vez es la frecuencia nominal que se usa para varios parametros de parlantes y demas. Pero no se si es lo mas indicado para medirlas.

Espero que alguien pueda ayudarme, muchas gracias desde ya!

Saludos.


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola. La inductancia de una bobina se puede medir a cualquier frecuencia ya que no depenede de esta. El tema es que existe otra varieble denominada reactancia inductiva que si depende de la frecuencia y es de donde se deducen los valores de L y C en los circuitos resonantes para audio como lo son los divisores de frecuencia pasivos. 
Volviendo al tema, la inductancia de una bobina depende exlusivamente de sus factores geometricos y constructivos:
*Una bobina con una sola capa bobinada al aire puede ser calculada aproximadamente con la fórmula simplificada siguiente: L (microH)=d².n²/18d+40 l 
siendo:
L = inductancia (microhenrios); 
d = diámetro de la bobina (pulgadas); 
l = longitud de la bobina (pulgadas); 
n = número de espiras o vueltas.*
Como ejemplo si tienes una bobina de 32 espiras, 13 vueltas por centímetro y 25 mm de diámetro su inductancia sera:
- a = 25 mm / 2 = 1.25 centímetros
- b = 32 / 13 = 2.46
- n = 32
Entonces: L = (0.393 x 1.252 x 322) / (9 x 1.25 + 10 x 2.46) = 17.54 uHenrios[2]

Otro tema es el estandar de mediciones de audio que si se hace a 1 khz. 
Otro tema es como hacemos para medir una bobina que ya esta construida pero no podemos desarmarla, ahi si se emplea una señal de frecuencia conocida y se mide la reluctancia inductiva y luego por cálculos se determina la inductancia.
Mira esto: http://www.sapiensman.com/electrotecnia/problemas35.htm

Espero haberte ayudado.

saludos

juan José.


----------



## fLACOpABLO

Muchas gracias Juan Jose!

Te comento mi situacion: Arme unas bobinas segun un programa, pero quiero corroborar los resultados midiendolas. No tengo medidor de inductancia.

Todo mi problema viene porque navegado consegui un programa (LIMP que esta dentro del paquete ARTA) que sirve para medicion de parlantes, y leyendo por ahi decian que tambien puede ser usado para medir inductancias.

Lo que hace el programa es trazar la curva de impedancia de 20Hz a 20Khz, y luego tiene una funcion que muestra los parametros RLC de la frecuencia donde se coloca el cursor. Con esta funcion decian que se podia saber la inductancia.

Mientras escribia el mensaje, repeti la medicion, y me da un valor bastante constante sobre toda la gama de frecuencias, y lo mejor es que el resultado es el que tenia que ser, 1mH aproximadamente.

Adjunto una imagen con los resultados que me dio una de las bobinas al medirla con el programa.

Quisiera saber su opinion sobre este metodo, sera confiable la medicion?

Muchisimas gracias por la ayuda!

Saludos.


----------



## Juan Jose

Estube mirando el programa y la verdad que no lo conocía. Para la determinación de los parametros como del resto de valores utiliza un metodo de simulación matematico y circuitos equivalentes asociados. Los graficos y formulas de corresponden con la mayoria de la literaura al respecto por lo que creo que si los cálculos estan bien realizados (por la PC por supuesto) el metodo deberia de ser de alta confiabilidad.

De todas maneras, no estaría mal hacer una prueba con algun parlante conocido donde se tengan como parámteros todos los datos por el fabricante y hacerle las mediciones correpondientes para determinar si existen errores o no. No creo que el software le erre y a primera vista parece confiable.

Vamos hacer algunas pruebas y comento mis resultados.

Tengo un libro sobre acustica donde se utilizan los mismos modelos matematicos con las mismas formulas y los mismos metodos de calculo. Pareceria que el software es la aplicación de PC de ese libro ya que la semejanza es impresionante.

saludos

Juan José.


----------



## fLACOpABLO

Que bueno! Te agradezco por tomarte la molestia de probar el soft que tambien me parece interesante, muy buena tu predisposicion para ayudar.

Yo tambien voy a seguir haciendo pruebas con el programa y cualquier conclusion la estare comentando.

Un abrazo, saludos!


----------



## Juan Jose

Dale. 
saludos

juan jose.


----------



## fLACOpABLO

Aca les muestro como quedo casi terminado el filtro que arme en estos dias para unas cajas viejas que me dio mi hermano, las desarme y vi que solo tenian un capacitor en el tweeter, asi que me decidi a poner en practica el calculo y armado del divisor.

Saque las curvas de impedancia con el programa LIMP, y con esos datos use el programita de PCP audio para calculo de filtros de segundo orden.

El corte lo hice a 4500Hz (puede que sea un poco alto, pero en su momento pense que el parlante de 8 pulgadas llegaria bien a esa frecuencia).

La plaquetita la improvise en el momento, seguramente podria haber quedado mejor "diseñada".

Para completar el "tuneado" de las cajas (son cerradas), las rellene con un poco de lana de vidrio como absorbente.

La verdad que se noto la mejoria en el sonido, no son la gran cosa los componentes, pero al final quedo como para armar un equipito hogareño bastante decente.

Bueno, ahi les adjunto las fotos.

Saludos.


----------



## Juan Jose

Felicitaciones Pablo.!
Me alegro que resulte finalizado tu proyecto.
Ya puedes iniciarte en la construccion de un par de cajas y un amplificador y.... y armas tu equipo hogareño!

saludos

Juan José


----------



## MFK08

Cómo te guiaste para utilizar los carreteles, esos cuadrados para hace las bobinas?


----------



## fLACOpABLO

Gracias Juan Jose, te comento que ya tengo armado un amplificador con TDA2050, justamente hoy lo tengo que poner en un gabinete para terminarlo completamente.

MFK08, ahi te adjunto el programita que use, la verdad que ni me acuerdo de donde lo saque, pero es el unico que vi que tiene para hacer calculos con carretes cuadrados. 
En mi experiencia, y midiendo con el programa que nombre antes, siempre tuve que poner mas vueltas de las que me dijo el soft, pero unas cuantas nomas, asi que supongo que es bastante acertado.

Un saludo!


----------



## MFK08

gracias amigo lo rebisare

y otra consulta donde esta ese programa q usas par medir la bbina y como lo haces?


----------



## fLACOpABLO

El programa lo bajas de aca: http://www.fesb.hr/~mateljan/arta/download.htm

Baja el que dice Arta setup, es un paquete de 3 programas entre los cuales esta el LIMP que es el que hay que usar.

En los manuales esta explicado todo, navega por la pagina esa y los vas a encontrar. Esta muy clara la explicacion, si algo no te queda claro consultame y veo si te puedo dar una mano.

Lo unico es que hay que armar un cable, necesitas 2 miniplugs stereo, una resistencia y cable mallado stereo. Tambien esta el esquema de conexiones en el manual.

Espero que te sirva, cualquier cosa volve a preguntar.


----------



## Juan Jose

Pablo, excelentes aportes!

saludos

juan José


----------



## MFK08

gracias amigo flac pablo, disculpa q sea pesado jaja podrias hacer una mini guia para saber como utilizarlo no me llevo muy bien con el ingles y n se como tomar las mediciones..


----------



## fLACOpABLO

Hola, no tengo mucho tiempo ahora, pero fijate en este link y vas a encontrar los manuales traducidos.

http://www.fesb.hr/~mateljan/arta/support.htm

Mas precisamente, despues de leer lo anterior fijate en este: 

http://www.fesb.hr/~mateljan/arta/AppNotes/AP2_RLC_Rev0Spanish.pdf

Ahi explica lo de la medicion y la calibracion.

Armate el cable y empeza a probar, yo use una resistencia de 100 ohms, pero la medi con el tester y me dio 94 ohms, asi que puse ese valor exacto en el calibrador, ya que es importante para la exactitud.

Cualquier cosa si necesitas mas detalles, preguntame las dudas que te quedaron despues de leer eso, mañana con mas tiempo te las puedo responder.

Un saludo y suerte con el programa!


----------



## mnicolau

fLACOpABLO dijo:
			
		

> Hola, no tengo mucho tiempo ahora, pero fijate en este link y vas a encontrar los manuales traducidos.
> 
> http://www.fesb.hr/~mateljan/arta/support.htm
> 
> Mas precisamente, despues de leer lo anterior fijate en este:
> 
> http://www.fesb.hr/~mateljan/arta/AppNotes/AP2_RLC_Rev0Spanish.pdf
> 
> Ahi explica lo de la medicion y la calibracion.
> 
> Armate el cable y empeza a probar, yo use una resistencia de 100 ohms, pero la medi con el tester y me dio 94 ohms, asi que puse ese valor exacto en el calibrador, ya que es importante para la exactitud.
> 
> Cualquier cosa si necesitas mas detalles, preguntame las dudas que te quedaron despues de leer eso, mañana con mas tiempo te las puedo responder.
> 
> Un saludo y suerte con el programa!



EXCELENTES los soft y todos los manuales... gracias por compartir la información!

Saludos


----------



## pani_alex

hola, no lei todo el topico, pero no es mejor hacer el filtrado antes del amplificador, asi usas filtros mas pequeños y como regalo tenes un somido mas puro en los graves medio y agudos ya que el amplificador solo amplifica las frecuencias para las cuales el parlante esta preparado(osea 3 amplificador por canal, si tienes un stereo necesitas 6 amplificadoes).

me interesa hacer un closover para filtrar bajos, medio y agudos y justamente para que vayan antes del amplificador, sale de la pc o la tv o el dvd, pasa por el cross over y entra en cada amplificador, mi proyecto tiene 8 canales (6 bajos, 6 medios, 6 twiter, un woofer que seria un bajo, y un satelital que quiero poner un medio y un twiter)

justamente con el tema de los tweter, me abian comentado que a tweeter y driver, estos ultimos son aun mas agudos que el tweeter. Que hay de cierto?

el amplificador no lo tengo pero sera algo simple que voy a ir armando de a poco con unos TDA7560 o TDA8571 primero dos integrados y solo un filtro para el buffer pues no se porque regla de 3 en la pc la tarjeta de sonido no tira solo la frecuencia del buffer sino que hace como si fuera un parlante mas y tira todas las frecuencias.

El amplificador en un principio no llevara nada mas que lo que muestra en el ejemplo del amplificador

Y la fuente sera una de pc porque pues ya bienen bien filtradas y hay de gran potencia, talves le agrege unos condensadores, unos 10.000 uf.

que opinan


----------



## MFK08

flaco pablo he intentado hacer las mediciones pero no me salen a decir verdad no entiend como realizarlas... podrias explicar paso a paso como se hacen desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## fLACOpABLO

Bueno, primero que nada armate el cable, ahi te adjunto un diagramita hecho en paint del conexionado.

Despues dentro del programa vas a "measurement setup" y ahi pones el valor exacto de la resistencia que uses (medila con tester) y en el canal de referencia pone el derecho. Lo demas dejalo como esta.

Despues vas donde dice "calibrate". Para esto tenes que tener el cable conectado, pero desconectada la bobina.
Apretas "generate" y vas subiendo o bajando el nivel hasta que quede lo mas alto posible, pero sin que se llegue a poner roja la barrita. Cuando ya ajustaste el nivel, apretas "calibrate". 

Con esto ya esta todo listo para medir, conecta la bobina y apreta el simbolito de "play" rojo. Ahi se te tendria que dibujar la curva de impedancia de la bobina. Una vez que la tenes dibujada, apretas "stop" y vas a "analyze", "RLC impedance values at cursor position".

Ahi tenes que ir viendo que valores te da en diferentes frecuencias, en frecuencias bajas a mi me variaba, pero si me fijaba mas arriba en frecuencia ya se ponia bastante constante, asi que use esos valores.

Espero que se haya entendido.

Saludos!


----------



## willy

Hola necesito su ayuda para hacer mi divisor ya que tengo algunas dudas y me gustaria que me ayudaran a aclararlas tengo un driver selenium 220 ti y un parlante jahro de 15 modelo 15 jl 350

Nominal impedance. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . 8
Sensitivity
Frequency response @ -6 dB. . . . . . 1,000 to 21,000 Hz
Musical Program(w/ xover 1,500 Hz 12 dB / oct) . . . 120 W
Musical Program(w/ xover 2,000 Hz 12 dB / oct) . . . 160 W
On horn, 2.83V@1m, on axis . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 109 dB SPL
On plane-wave tube, 0.0894V . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 116 dB SPL
Throat diameter . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 25 (1) mm (in)
Diaphragm material . . . . .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Titanium
Voice coil diameter . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 44 (1.7) mm (in)
Re . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .. . . . . . . . . 6.0
Flux density . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 1.60 T
Minimum recommended crossover (12 dB / oct) . . . . . . . 1,500 Hz

http://www.selenium.com.br/site2004/catalogo/pdf/D220Ti.pdf

jahro 15 jl 350 

15JL350 15” Full Range Bobina Móvil: 2” ½ Cinta Al. Fiberglass Pot.: 350W RMS Peso Imán: 2561 grs. Fo: 42 Hz. Resp. en Fcia.: 42-5000 Hz. SPL: 105 dB/1W/1m

todo esto con una potencia american pro apx 1200 de 600 por canal

pense en un filtro tipo Linkwitz-Riley (ya que es el mas plano) de 2 ° o 3° orden cortado a 2khz  pero no se cual me conviene mas para lo que tengo , ahora lo que me carcome la cabeza es sobre la proteccion de los agudos como la calculo ? 

por que tengo la siguiente duda la cual me gustaria que me la aclaren , cuando mando 350 rms al parlante cuanto me va al driver si este aguanta 80 rms con un corte en 2khz ?. deberia ponerle un atenuador y un protector en caso de que me pase de potencia o un pico lo queme . tambien esta el concepto que dice q un parlante o driver para q de todo su potencial hay que darle un 50 porciento (+ o -) mas de la potencia nominal. ? entonces tengo que hacer la atenuacion y proteccion segun la potencia que le entregue?

bueno espero que entiendan mis dudas. gracias pronto estare subiendo las fotos de mis parlantes


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Hola muchachos,alguien me podria ayudar a hacer un buen divisor y esplicarme paso por paso como hacer las bobinas? tengo idea de electronica pero como hacer un divisor la verdad ni idea.

Aca les paso los componentes aver si alguno me hace el favor de calcular todo por mi  el driver tiene la corneta HL 4750 y segun dice con esa corneta tiene 110dB SPL y los tweeters son 2 por bafle.

Eternamente agradecido a quien me de una mano ya que armando las cajas me quede sin plata como para mandarlos a hacer.

Gracias!


*Parlante Leea 15" 300BF 50-5000HZ  SPL 102db*

Driver Selenium D305 

8 Impedância
150 W Programa Musical (c/ xover 1.000 Hz 12 dB / oit)
75 W RMS (NBR 10.303) (c/ xover 1.000 Hz 12 dB / oit)
110 dB SPL Sensibilidade (c/ Corneta HL4750-SLF)
400 a 9.000 Hz (-10 dB)
50 mm Diâmetro da Garganta
Diafragma Fenólico
75 mm Diâmetro da Bobina
1.600 g Peso do Ímã

2 Tweeters Selenium ST300 

    * Nominal Impedance 8 OHMS
    * Power Handling: 50 W RMS, 100 W MAX
      with 8,000Hz Crossover
    * Sensitivity: 108db 1W/1M
    * Frequency Response 3.5kHz-20kHz
    * Magnet Weight: 15oz
    * Voice Coil (46mm)
    * Gross Weight: 3.97 lbs


----------



## Juan Jose

willy dijo:
			
		

> Hola necesito su ayuda para hacer mi divisor ya que tengo algunas dudas y me gustaria que me ayudaran a aclararlas tengo un driver selenium 220 ti y un parlante jahro de 15 modelo 15 jl 350
> 
> Nominal impedance. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . 8
> Sensitivity
> Frequency response @ -6 dB. . . . . . 1,000 to 21,000 Hz
> Musical Program(w/ xover 1,500 Hz 12 dB / oct) . . . 120 W
> Musical Program(w/ xover 2,000 Hz 12 dB / oct) . . . 160 W
> On horn, 2.83V@1m, on axis . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 109 dB SPL
> On plane-wave tube, 0.0894V . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 116 dB SPL
> Throat diameter . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 25 (1) mm (in)
> Diaphragm material . . . . .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Titanium
> Voice coil diameter . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 44 (1.7) mm (in)
> Re . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .. . . . . . . . . 6.0
> Flux density . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 1.60 T
> Minimum recommended crossover (12 dB / oct) . . . . . . . 1,500 Hz
> 
> http://www.selenium.com.br/site2004/catalogo/pdf/D220Ti.pdf
> 
> jahro 15 jl 350
> 
> 15JL350 15” Full Range Bobina Móvil: 2” ½ Cinta Al. Fiberglass Pot.: 350W RMS Peso Imán: 2561 grs. Fo: 42 Hz. Resp. en Fcia.: 42-5000 Hz. SPL: 105 dB/1W/1m
> 
> todo esto con una potencia american pro apx 1200 de 600 por canal
> 
> pense en un filtro tipo Linkwitz-Riley (ya que es el mas plano) de 2 ° o 3° orden cortado a 2khz  pero no se cual me conviene mas para lo que tengo , ahora lo que me carcome la cabeza es sobre la proteccion de los agudos como la calculo ?
> 
> por que tengo la siguiente duda la cual me gustaria que me la aclaren , cuando mando 350 rms al parlante cuanto me va al driver si este aguanta 80 rms con un corte en 2khz ?. deberia ponerle un atenuador y un protector en caso de que me pase de potencia o un pico lo queme . tambien esta el concepto que dice q un parlante o driver para q de todo su potencial hay que darle un 50 porciento (+ o -) mas de la potencia nominal. ? entonces tengo que hacer la atenuacion y proteccion segun la potencia que le entregue?
> 
> bueno espero que entiendan mis dudas. gracias pronto estare subiendo las fotos de mis parlantes



Hola willy. Te recomienco leer las primeras paginas  donde se desarrolan bien las formulas para cada tipo de filtro y las conexiones correctas. 
Respecto de las potencias SI es correcto que derberas atenuar la bocina (o driver) y adecuarla a la potencia de entrada del bafle. Tambien deberas calcular una red de atenuacion pero para equilibrar los SPL de ambos componentes ya que la bocina tira mas que el woofer.
Vamos por parte:
1 - Calcula tu crossover en base a los datos basicos y curvas de impedania vs frecuencia.
2 - Determina que cantidad de potencia le va a cada driver en base a los cortes seleccionados. (yo subiría a unos 3500 Hz la FC para aprovechar ese woofer que es mas un midbass que un bass).
3 - Calcula la red de atenuacion para que entreguen los dos componentes iguales presiones sonoras.
4 - Puedes incluirle al driver un protector que esta en uno de los foros. Es sencillo de hacer y muy útil para proteger tu driver. Antes de esto debes calcular la disipacion de potencia en el driver mediante la temp. que genera. En el link que subiste esta la forma y formula.

Estos son algunos de los puntos a tener en cuenta, seguimos........

saludos

´Juan José.


----------



## Juan Jose

lDIMEBAGl dijo:
			
		

> Help!



Hola. Ante todo te recomiendo leer bien este subforo para familiarizare con lo que vas a construir sino te conviene que alguien lo haga por vos (calculos y conexiones) ya que tus componentes son buenos y seria una lastima que no lleguen a sonar tal cual tus espectativas por algun error de calculo o construccion.

Bueno te paso los datos segun mis calculos y cuales fueron las hipotesis que tome:

1 - supongo que quieres realizar un bafle para refuerzo de sonido y que el mismo es pasivo (no bi o triamplificado).
2 - supongo que quieres una respuesta plana en todo el rango de frecuencias desde 20 hz a 20  khz.
3 - supongo que tus componentes no son reenconados y por tal cumplen con las especificaciones tecnicas de sus hojas de datos. No tengo las de LEEA pero es un componente muy noble y respeta una curva plana de impedancia entre las frecuencias de trabajo especificadas.

Paso 1: detalle de los componentes (lo que tu indicaste en tu consulta).
Paso 2: eleccion de las frecuencias de cruce. Frecuencia baja 1500 hz y frecuencia alta 8000 hz.
Paso 3: eleccion del tipo de filtro:  tipo Linkwitz-Riley de segundo {orden.
Paso 4: cálculo de componentes: C1: 2.2 Uf x 250 vcc poliester.
                                                     L1: 0.16 Mhy. Alambre de 1 mm2 minimo.
                                                     C2: 7.6 Uf x 250 v. Poliester.
                                                      L2: 0.3 Mhy alambre de 1 mm2 minimo.
                                                      C3: 2.2 Uf x x250 v poliester. (este capacitor va si quieres que la bocina no pase de los 8000 hz. Si quieres que el tweeter y la bocina reproduzcan estas frecuencias entonces este capacitor no va.)
                                                       L3: 0.1 Mhy. alambre de 1 mm2 minimo. (esta bobina va si quieres que la bocina no pase de los 8000 hz. Si quieres que el tweeter y la bocina reproduzcan estas frecuencias entonces esta bobina  no va.)
                                                      C4: 6.6 uf x 250 v poliester.
                                                      L4: 1.7 mhy alambre de 1 mm2 minimo.

Conectas todo segun el diagrama de las primeras hojas. Recuerda que la bocina va invertida de polaridad y los tweeter van en paralelo con la salida del divisor.
Las bobinas van con nucleo de aire, los capacitores son no polarizados por eso te puse de poliester. Evita los electroliticos. Las bobinas las puedes calcular con el siguiente abaco o en este foro hay lugares (no recuerdo bien donde) que hasta sugieren un programa. esta muy bueno y practico.


Luego seguimos y recuerda postear los resultados.

saludos y suerte en tu proyecto.


Juan Jose


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Gracias por los datos Juan Jose! ahora tengo 2 preguntas...

1) Para atenuar la potencia en el driver y los tweeters hay que agregar resistencias? ahora lo estoy usando con unos 150w RMS pero la idea es comprar una potencia de 300w RMS y tendria que estar diseñado ya para esa potencia.Luego mi idea a futuro es comprar un crossover activo y hacer un tri amplificado pero por ahora tengo que tirar solo con esto.

2)me podrias indicar cuantas vueltas de alambre tengo que darle a cada bobina y donde se compran los materiales para hacerlas? con todo lo demas (montaje etc.) no tengo problema.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Juan Jose

En este link subieron un programa muy util para hacerla con carretes de transformador. Compras los materiales en una casa de bobinados o una casa de electronica importante. La casa del transformador por ejemplo debe tener todo. 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/divisor-frecuencias-crossover-8691/

saludos

Juan Jose.


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Algo que no comente antes es que estos parlantes los saque de unas cajas que compre y ahora me arme unas nuevas con todos los componentes y estas cajas tenian ya un divisor pero nunca me convencio el sonido,montaje y las resistencias que calientan que da miedo,por eso recien me tome el trabajo de tratar de dibujar el circuito de ese mamarracho y esto es lo que salio.

Las bobinas no tengo ni idea de como estan hechas asi que solo anote un numero que tiene escrito.

Otra cosa que note es que la polaridad de el driver no estaba invertida.

Diganme que opinan de esto.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

lDIMEBAGl dijo:
			
		

> Algo que no comente antes es que estos parlantes los saque de unas cajas que compre y ahora me arme unas nuevas con todos los componentes y estas cajas tenian ya un divisor pero nunca me convencio el sonido,montaje y las resistencias que calientan que da miedo,por eso recien me tome el trabajo de tratar de dibujar el circuito de ese mamarracho y esto es lo que salio.
> 
> Las bobinas no tengo ni idea de como estan hechas asi que solo anote un numero que tiene escrito.
> 
> Otra cosa que note es que la polaridad de el driver no estaba invertida.
> 
> Diganme que opinan de esto.



Sin conocer las características de los parlantes, en especial el medio y el tweeter, no hay mucho que pueda decirse. Lo que veo es que esos dos tienen un LPAD cada uno para atenuar su respuesta como en 10dB, así que esos parlantes son mmmuuuyyy eficientes o el woofer es una basura...y me inclino por esto último.

Saludos!


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Efectivamente,el driver con la corneta que tiene anda en 110dB SPL y los tweeters 108dB SPL mientras que el Woofer Leea anda en 102dB SPL.


----------



## Juan Jose

lDIMEBAGl dijo:
			
		

> Algo que no comente antes es que estos parlantes los saque de unas cajas que compre y ahora me arme unas nuevas con todos los componentes y estas cajas tenian ya un divisor pero nunca me convencio el sonido,montaje y las resistencias que calientan que da miedo,por eso recien me tome el trabajo de tratar de dibujar el circuito de ese mamarracho y esto es lo que salio.
> 
> Las bobinas no tengo ni idea de como estan hechas asi que solo anote un numero que tiene escrito.
> 
> Otra cosa que note es que la polaridad de el driver no estaba invertida.
> 
> Diganme que opinan de esto.



Hola. esta bastante raro este divisor. Fabricaste el nuevo?. Como te fue con el proyecto?-
espero que bien. saludos.

Juan José.


----------



## pani_alex

algun filtro de 3 vias activo de 12v?


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Sabes que por un tema de tiempo no lo pude hacer todabia,igual me tendrias que dar una mano y decirme cuantas vueltas de alambre le tengo que dar a cada bobina,baje el programa y no doy pie con bola asi que si podes me harias un gran favor si me decis directamente como hacerlas.

Muchas gracias por todo.


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola. Prueba en esta pagina aver si te sirve. 
http://www.colomar.com/Shavano/inductor_información.html
suerte

juan José


----------



## MFK08

http://www.pronine.ca/multind.htm

prueba con ese programa es mucho mas facil introduce las dimenciones del carretel que posees (cilindrico) y el calibre del alambre le das a calcular y te dice la cantidad de vueltas que debes colocarle, es muy preciso si lo haces como te dice.


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Hola muchachos,al final por falta de tiempo nunca hice el divisor y ahora me consegui un crossover activo de 3 vias estereo,ahora que les parece,en el canal HIGH le vuelo el divisor y lo dejo sin nada?


----------



## Juan Jose

Siempre es mejor tener un sonido activo que pasivo. Armate un amplificador y retira el crossover pasivo de todas las vias. Luego corrige a tu gusto el sonido de cada uno de los componentes. Hay en el foro un popst muy bueno sobre como regularlos.
suerte

Juan Jose


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola a todods y para Cejas99 te dejo este pequeño tutorial MUY BASICO de como calcular un crossover pasivo de 2 vias y segundo órden.
saludos y espero las sirva.

Juan José.


----------



## Guest

Juan Jose dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todods y para Cejas99 te dejo este pequeño tutorial MUY BASICO de como calcular un crossover pasivo de 2 vias y segundo órden.
> saludos y espero las sirva.
> 
> Juan José.



Juan José, eres una persona muy amable, de verdad, pero de verdad muchas gracias por tomarte todas estas molestias y hacer estos tutoriales.

Gracias..... Totales


----------



## treblo

hola tengo una duda si armo un bafle al cual le quiero poner un tweeter y un bafle es nesesario hacer un divisor de frecuencia?
Suena mal si los conecto en paralelo? osea respetando la impendancia
gracias


----------



## treblo

perdon un tweeter y un woofer


----------



## Fogonazo

treblo dijo:
			
		

> hola tengo una duda si armo un bafle al cual le quiero poner un tweeter y un bafle es nesesario hacer un divisor de frecuencia?
> Suena mal si los conecto en paralelo? osea respetando la impendancia
> gracias


Muy posiblemente suene horrendo hasta que se *queme* el tweeter luego de unos minutos, dependiendo que potencia le mandes.

Es indispensable poner un divisor de frecuencias, mínimamente un filtro pasa-altos que alimente al tweeter.


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola. Completamente de acuerdo con Fogonazo. Minimamente un capacitor en serie con el twwter vas a tener que conectarle. Para empezar (no se que TW es y de que tipo) pero prueba con un capacitor de poliester de 2.2 UF x 250 V para que pasen solamente las recuencias altas a él.

Lo mejor y recomendado, UN DIVISOR DE FRECUENCIA PASIVO.

saludos y suerte

Juan José.


----------



## treblo

Bueno gente me voy a armar el divisor poqque no qeuda otra  jajajajajja voy a seguirr paso a paso el tuto que dejo juan jose y desde ya gracias a todos los que me ayudan cada dia a aprender un poco mas  nos vemos gracias


----------



## Facund0

Hola gente, tengo un par de crossover pasivos que pude rescatar de unos bafles de 2 vias de 6" o 5" marca Sharp. Queria saber si hay alguna manera para poder conocer los valores que trabajan de los mismos, o como los podria probar, teniendo cosas "basicas" nada mas?

Algo que se me ocurrio, es conectar la salida de audio de la pc a un amplificador, y conectarle a este, un parlante comun (full range) con el crossover... por ultimo ir probando diferentes frecuencias desde la pc. 

Es lo primero que se me ocurrio teniendo en cuenta las cosas que tengo a mano, nunca lo probe esto. Pero podria llegar a funcionar?

Saludos y graciasss!


----------



## Fogonazo

Facund0 dijo:
			
		

> Hola gente, tengo un par de crossover pasivos que pude rescatar de unos bafles de 2 vias de 6" o 5" marca Sharp. Queria saber si hay alguna manera para poder conocer los valores que trabajan de los mismos, o como los podria probar, teniendo cosas "basicas" nada mas?
> 
> Algo que se me ocurrio, es conectar la salida de audio de la pc a un amplificador, y conectarle a este, un parlante comun (full range) con el crossover... por ultimo ir probando diferentes frecuencias desde la pc.
> 
> Es lo primero que se me ocurrio teniendo en cuenta las cosas que tengo a mano, nunca lo probe esto. Pero podria llegar a funcionar?


Y es lo correcto.
Solo que en lugar de conectar un parlante, habría que hacerlo con una resistencia fija de potencia (7.5Ω 10W) y armar una gráfica (Tensión de salida - Frecuencia) midiendo con un voltímetro para frecuencias de audio (Eventualmente con un voltímetro común se podría hacer).
Con la gráfica se pueden obtener las frecuencias de cruce (Corte) del crossover.
La forma de la señal debe ser senoidal.


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola. Tambien con los valores de los componentes y el diagram levantado del crossover puedes saber aproximadamente la frecuencia de cruce. 
saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## joako123987

hola si alguien tiene un divisor para 300 watts mono...es para una potencia de 4 ohms por canal.....


----------



## Juan Jose

joako123987 dijo:
			
		

> hola si alguien tiene un divisor para 300 watts mono...es para una potencia de 4 ohms por canal.....



Deberias especificar mejor lo que quieres para poder ayudarte. La potencia normalmente trabaja segun la carga que le conectes y las nuevas entre 4 y 16 no tienen problemas. Algunas entre 2 y 16 etc... 
Que la potencia sea de 4 ohms no describe nada del divisor de frecuencia pasiva a instalar en un bafle.
Que los parlantes sean de 4 ohms es otra cosa y si se emplearia el dato para el divisor de frecuencia.

saludos

Jaun Jose


----------



## joako123987

disculpa.....y gracias por corregirme....el amplificador es de 300 watts(por canal),4 ohms es la inpedancia minima que admite el amplificador. los parlantes son de 250 ....yo lo quiero hacer pero si alguien me puede guiar de cuantas vueltas son la bobina para los graves, para los medios ,y el capacitor para medios y ugudos...


----------



## Juan Jose

No hay problemas. Leete las primeras paginas de este foro asi decides que pendiente le daras al crossover (cuanto separará las frecuencias en los componentes).
Luego debesras subir la información de los parlantes (wofer, medio y tweeter) que utilizarás y si tienes la curva impedancia vs frec y spl mejor asi lo haces plano.

con esa información empezamos con el diseño
}
}ssaludos


Juan Jose


----------



## joako123987

tengo un woofer de 250 watts y es de 12 pulgadas..mira,con el tema de la frecuencia ,es un parlante común,no creo que tenga tanta vuelta, debe ser de 30 hz o 60 hz a 600hz , no se ,despues  tengo un medio de 12 tambien de 250 tambien o 200 ...y ese calculo un rango de 250 hz a 1000 o 2000 hz, y despues un una bocina(driver de dos pulgadas) no se que potencia ...y no se que frecuencia ....disculpa que no te tire los datos feacientes lo que pasa es que los parlantes y la bocina estan pelados y sin papeles...


----------



## Juan Jose

En principio cortalo a 500 y 5000 hz para probar. Para mi un woofer de 15 con un medio de 12 no va. El medio deberia ser mas chico como de 8 por ejemplo y rango extendido. El driver deberìa llegar a 20000 hz sino vas a tener faltante de altas frecuencias. Mira el post Nº 3 donde explico como determinar la impedancia del componente a la frecuencia de cruce y luego elegido el tipo de cros calcula los componentes.
para las bobinas hay un programita que esta en el foro, buscalo no se por donde esta que te calcula las vueltas en base  a la inductancia que queres obtener.

suerte y saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## joako123987

igual las tres cosas estan separas en cajas diferentes....voy a buscar lo que me decis...gracias!saludos!


----------



## Juan Jose

joako123987 dijo:
			
		

> igual las tres cosas estan separas en cajas diferentes....voy a buscar lo que me decis...gracias!saludos!



Entonces le erraste de foro. Mira este que tiene un crossover activo y entonces cada una de las salidas ataca un amplificador distinto que tiene conectado un componente distinto.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/crossover-divisor-3-vias-7731/

saludos

Juan jose


----------



## javi_SS

no me entero..  tengo un sub de 160W de 8" frecuencia respuesta: fo - 8000 hz  y nivel de presion sonora: 86 +-3(db/w.m) como le diseño el filtro?


----------



## profex

javi_SS dijo:
			
		

> no me entero..  tengo un sub de 160W de 8" frecuencia respuesta: fo - 8000 hz  y nivel de presion sonora: 86 +-3(db/w.m) como le diseño el filtro?



Que tal Javi

Hay que leer un poco el post, hay mucho material y las fórmulas para calcular los filtros...

Acá hay otra página que tiene calculadoras para filtros y es en español:

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/filtros_pasivos/filtrospasivos.html

Lo primero que tienes que elegir es la frecuencia a la que quieres trabajar tu bocina, y luego determinar la impedancia a esa frecuencia y también de la bocina que le sigue en el rango.

espero que te sirva la información...

saludos.


----------



## javi_SS

he estado lellendo parte de la pagina y la verdad me a aclarado mas bien poco  habla de los tipos de filtro1º, 2º, 3º y 4º orden pero tambien dice q para un sub-woofer 'un filtor activo es prácticamente obligado'... ai es donde me pierdo, q ago? q filtro pongo? y lo mejor de todo.. a q frecuencias me recomiendean q trabaje?


----------



## Juan Jose

javi_SS dijo:
			
		

> he estado lellendo parte de la pagina y la verdad me a aclarado mas bien poco  habla de los tipos de filtro1º, 2º, 3º y 4º orden pero tambien dice q para un sub-woofer 'un filtor activo es prácticamente obligado'... ai es donde me pierdo, q ago? q filtro pongo? y lo mejor de todo.. a q frecuencias me recomiendean q trabaje?



Los filtros pueden ser ACTIVOS o PASIVOS independientemente del ORDEN que sean. Hay filtros de 4º orden tanto pasivos como activos.
Este foro en particular describe los PASIVOS generalmente instalados en los BAFLES o CAJAS ACUSTICAS. 

Hay otros foros sobre filtros activos. 

Respecto de subgraves, SI, es mejor uno activo para no desperdiciar tanta energia en componentes pasivos como capacitores o resistencias, etc...


Atte.

juan José.


----------



## javi_SS

entonces q filtro me aconsejais y donde puedo encontrar lainformación para armarlo?


----------



## nicolas etcheverry

hola alguien me podria ayudar a diseñar el circuito de un filtro; 
es para un driver selenium d210ti. tengo idea de como es el diseño basico pero lo que me faltaria son los valores del capacitor, la bibina y de alguna resistencia (la potencia de entada seria de unos 300w) gracias!


----------



## javi_SS

t ara falta sabar las frecuencias de trabajo de tu altavoz... sino no creo q nadie t pueda ayudar  el filtro lo que ace es cortar las frecuencias en esta caso (filtro de graves) lo q aces es 'cortar' y no dejar pasar ninguna frecuenci por encima, solo las mas bajas... pero necesitas conocer el rango de trabajo de tu altavoz para diseñarlo..


----------



## nicolas etcheverry

ok, si falto ese dato el rango seria de 1500hz tenes algun circuito que me pases?


----------



## javi_SS

existe una pagina q me paso un forero...

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/filtros_pasivos/filtrospasivos.html

ai viene muy bn detallado como funcionana los filtros, los tipos... y tambien viene unos cuadros donde se calculan los valores de los componemetes (muy util en tu caso), espero q t sirva


----------



## Juan Jose

nicolas etcheverry dijo:
			
		

> hola alguien me podria ayudar a diseñar el circuito de un filtro;
> es para un driver selenium d210ti. tengo idea de como es el diseño basico pero lo que me faltaria son los valores del capacitor, la bibina y de alguna resistencia (la potencia de entada seria de unos 300w) gracias!



Hola nicolas. En tu caso si quieres cortar a 1500 HZ y hacer un paso alto para este driver entonces entras al data del driver

http://www.iakn.com/PDFs/D210Ti_i.pdf

y mira en la segunda hoja arriba a la izquierda que hay una curva de impedancia y SPL / frecuencia. A 1500 Hz presenta una impedancia de 10 ohms.

Luego entras en las formulas que estan en la primera hoja (elige un filtro de segundo orden para poder manejar mas potencia de entrada) y calculas tu capacitor y bobina para esa frecuencia.
Luego en este foro hay datos de como calcular las vueltas de alambre para la bobina o sino la fabricas y mides con un tester.

Por ultimo, en tu caso el driver maneja 120 w musicales o 60 w rms (mira la letra chica) entonces deberas colocarle una red de atenucion para poder utilizarlo con un amplificador de 300 watts.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## nicolas etcheverry

ok muchas gracias! muy util tu ayuda! saludos


----------



## pato2009

hola muchachos del foro es mi primer post en este foro y queria preguntarles si alguno de ustedes me podria ayudar con un divisor de frecuencia para un wofer de 12" de la marca jahro para ser mas exacto es el mod wc12 ... se q no son bunos pero es para mi casa y es algo q lo hago por hobby .... y un driver   de la marca av ... esto seria tirado por un amplificador realizado con un stk de 150 w por canal ... me gustaria q alguien me ayude por q la verdad leei casi todo el tema y no caso una .. desde ya muchas gracias...


----------



## djpusse

hola chicos disculpen que me meta asi de la nada... tengo un problema hace rato que vengo con el proyecto de un divisor de frec pasivo de 2º orden y la verdad es que ya he bajado un par de soft y formulas y todos me dan distintos tengo un lio en la cabeza que ni se imaginan me pueden decir los mHy que necesito para dividir a 2000hz para driver selenium y los capacitores que necesito (medidas)¿? de que sirve poner un cap electrolitico de 20 uf en el divisor ¿? (lo he visto en este foro pero no recuedo donde porque baje la foto solamente) Gracias espero que puedan ayudarme...


----------



## Juan Jose

djpusse dijo:
			
		

> hola chicos disculpen que me meta asi de la nada... tengo un problema hace rato que vengo con el proyecto de un divisor de frec pasivo de 2º orden y la verdad es que ya he bajado un par de soft y formulas y todos me dan distintos tengo un lio en la cabeza que ni se imaginan me pueden decir los mHy que necesito para dividir a 2000hz para driver selenium y los capacitores que necesito (medidas)¿? de que sirve poner un cap electrolitico de 20 uf en el divisor ¿? (lo he visto en este foro pero no recuedo donde porque baje la foto solamente) Gracias espero que puedan ayudarme...



Hola djpusse. Cual es el modelo de driver?. 


saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## djpusse

el driver es un 220ti los fabricantes recomiendan el corte a 2000hz a las cuentas que saque (software) la que mas le creo me dio en una bobina cuadrada (largo 25.4cm - ancho 12.7cm - ondo(o algo asi) 12.7cm) me dio 246 vueltas de alambre 1.024 mm... esta bien eso ¿? y el capacitor de 4.97 uf


----------



## Cacho

djpusse dijo:
			
		

> ...ondo(o algo asi) 12.7cm)...


*Hondo* 

Igual podías usar _Profundidad_ o _Altura_ que no llevan haches ni son "difíciles" de escribir.
Saludos


----------



## djpusse

jeje bueno me salio eso en el momento ya se que no es un unidad tecnica ni nada jeje me salio


----------



## treblo

Hola soy nuevo en esto de los divisores de frecuencia y tenia una duda me baje una foto de una discucions de aca del  foro, es  de un divisor de tres vias y me pide hacer las bobinas con  cobre 22 que es lo que indica el 22? y cuando lo compro en una casa de electronica como lo pido? 
gracias!


----------



## LUIS MIRANDA

Hola treblo el 22 indica el calibre del alambre(conductor) y lo consigues en una casa de suministros electricos.

saludos.


----------



## treblo

haaaa muchas gracias por la rapida respuesta


----------



## djpusse

hola treblo podrias subir el link asi todos lo vemos y  te decimos bien ¿?


----------



## treblo

hola el tema que no c de donde lo saque :S osea no me acuerdo de la discucion pero les puedo dar la imagen que tengo


----------



## djpusse

hola treblo la medida del alambre es 0.644mm

este es un link donde estan todas las medidas de las alambres

http://arieldx.tripod.com/estaciondx/proyectos/tablaawg.htm

ahora el tema del divisor esta barbaro porque solo tienes que armarlo pero no sabes en que frecuencias esta trabajando o si ¿?

de ser que no tengas idea a que frec. trabaja dame los datos de los parlantes y drivers y despues te digo lo que tienes que hacer

otra cosa no es muy recomendable usar ferrite para nucleo esto se usa para aumentar la inductancia de la misma para que no sea una semejante bobina en otras aplicaciones aparte el ferrite aplica no se cuanta distorsion por eso todos los divisores de frec. pasivos las bobinas estan con nucleo de aire (o sea nada)

espero que te sirva
espero tu respuesta


----------



## treblo

Hola djpusse muchas gracias por el link con la tabla y las  medidas de el diametro y seccion del cobre, tambien te agradesco el dato del nucleo de ferrite ya que me ahorro algo de plata  ajjajajaj despues arme con los capacitores nada mas la bobina no porque no tenia el cobre pero a un parlate que compre en una casa de electronica de 10 watts 4ohms (es lo unico que dice el parlante) y le arme el de los agudos la verdad que anduvo muy bien tendria que probar los medios y bajos. Los datos del parlante son esos los que tengo nada mas 10 watts y 4ohms .Despues no entiendo a que te referis con los drivers. 
Gracias por la rapida respuesta


----------



## djpusse

hola treblo  bueno aca te dejo un link donde dicen los cortes de frecuencia 

http://www.todoautos.com.pe/f10/rangos-cortes-de-frecuencia-42395.html

ahora el parlane tiene  que tener por lo menos una marca y un modelo

lo que yo haria es hacer divisores nuevos y especiales para lo que tienes 
¿que uso le vas a dar?
¿de que tamaño son los parlantes?
¿con que potencia los estarias exitando?

bueno despues de saber eso hay quie hacer los calculos

este link te dice los calculos de los cap. y las bobinas poniendo la impedancia del parlante y la frecuencia de corte

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/filtros_pasivos/filtrospasivos.html#filtros_filtro1

este progrtama que te pongo ahora aca debajo te transfiere de mHy a la cantidad de espiras poniendo el diametro del alambre y las medidas del carretel


----------



## treblo

hola gracias por las respuestas mira el uso es para conectar a la pc y escuchar musica los parlantes los voy a exitar con un TDA2040 y el tamaño de los parlantes no tengo idea el diametro es de 10.5 cm 

ahora mucho tiempo no tengo pero cuando pueda calculo los capacitores y bobinas para los divisores muchas gracias por las explicaciones 
saludos


----------



## djpusse

haaa es un equipo chico 10.5cm/2.5cm que es lo que mide una pulgada = 4.2 pulgadas.

ese integrado debe estar entregando aprox. 22w

mira yo te diria que pongas los parlantes el full range y al twiter le pongas un cap. poliester de 6.625 en serie

de esa manera su corte de frecuencia va a ser de 3000Hz

espero que te sirva


----------



## treblo

muchas gracias por todos los consejos y ayudas que me aportaste cuando tenga algo de tiempo lo armo y te cuento como me fue gracias


----------



## djpusse

de nada sabes que cuando nescesites estare


----------



## djleo

hola a todos..
quiesara saber como crear un Div. de F. activo "fijo" de 2 vias con el cruce a 150 hz. pero que la atenuacion sea total o en gran caida,Gracias!


----------



## djpusse

hola si no mal interpreto quieres hacer un divisor que de 150Hz para abajo valla a un sub grabe y que lo otro valla a un drver o parlante¿?

lee el post 245

 espero haberte ayudado


----------



## djleo

djpusse dijo:
			
		

> hola si no mal interpreto quieres hacer un divisor que de 150Hz para abajo valla a un sub grabe y que lo otro valla a un drver o parlante¿?
> 
> lee el post 245
> 
> espero haberte ayudado



esta bueno,pero son pasivos! yo necesito activos, low pass 150 hz Activo.


----------



## djpusse

hola dj leo lo que yo tengo entendido por divisor activo es el crossover que va antes de la potencia 

el otro es el que te mencione otro no conozco salvo que lo haya visto y que yo crea que es pasivo


----------



## Cacho

Los divisores activos como lo que pedís son, como te dice DJPusse, los que van _antes _de los amplificador e implican multiamplificación: Un amplificador para los bajos y otro para los medios/agudos.

Acá tenés algunos:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/crossover-divisor-3-vias-7731/


El segundo link lo saqué de un post del foro, de Dcmdcm, pero cerré la pestaña donde estaba y no la encuentro ahora ops: 

Lo de la atenuación... "Total" y "gran caída" no son parámetros útiles. Es como decir "un auto que ande rápido".
¿Qué atenuación debe tener (en dB/Oct) por encima de la frecuencia de corte?

Saludos


----------



## djpusse

hola 
otra cosa seria mejor si nos dices que marca y modelos de parlantes tweeter y driver tienes para hacer mas amplificadora la ayuda djleo

los divisores activos son mas eficientes pero te hace falta por lo menos 2 potencias si es que quieres hacer sonido estereo
en vez los pasivos con una potencia tiras todo y en estereo o en puente si es que tu potencia tiene esa configuracion y si trabaja con baja impedancia(segun cuantos parlantes tengas)


espero que te haya servido espero tu respuesta


----------



## djleo

Gracias por tu aporte cacho, era lo que buscaba


----------



## Cacho

De nada.


----------



## tecnicoa.s

Juan Jose dijo:
			
		

> Falta la bobina en serie con el woofer. L4



Hola a todo el foro, juan jose, una pregunta, de que libro sacaste estos circuitos de divisores y las formulas para el calculo. Tambien estoy armando unos divisores y me ayudo mucho lo que se fue posteando. Saludos y muchas gracias


----------



## djpusse

fijate mi posteo #245 en esta misma pagina ahi encontraras todo lo necesario para hacer tu divisor de frecuencia

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose

tecnicoa.s dijo:
			
		

> Juan Jose dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Falta la bobina en serie con el woofer. L4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola a todo el foro, juan jose, una pregunta, de que libro sacaste estos circuitos de divisores y las formulas para el calculo. Tambien estoy armando unos divisores y me ayudo mucho lo que se fue posteando. Saludos y muchas gracias
Hacer clic para expandir...


Hola tecnicoa.s
El material que subi en las primeras hojas es de una publicacion de ELEKTOR que es una revista alemana con traduccion española que para mi es muy buena.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Sebapol

Hola Gente!

Bueno como un nabo no me dí cuenta de tirar el mensaje acá    




Esto es lo que puse en el tema que cree:


Gente he leído mucho sobre el tema y no logro dar con lo que necesito.

Veo que muchos la tienen muy clara y necesitaría, si alguien se apiada de mí, que me ayuden a construir el crossover o divisor de frecuencias para las cajas de las fotos.

Les cuento un poco, tengo una sintoamplificador Technics el cual tiene salida para 4 parlantes; después de 15 años de usar unas cajas armadas por mí, no tengo idea como las hice, me compré unas columnas Sony Ss-mf650h no son unas Infinity pero me encantan Very Happy

Buscando información me decidí por hacer esta caja




Obteniendo como resultado esto





Tiene buen sonido pero nota que le falta el crossover 

El driver es de 1" marca "ACME" (o sea un genérico chino) con los siguientes datos:

F.R.O. : 3.5-20 Khz
Sensitivity: 105 dB (1w/1m)
Power RMS/Max: 80/160 Ws
Impedance: 4/8 Ohm

El Woofer es marca Audifiel (lo tengo desde el año del or..., si es muy viejo y está reparado)

CARACTERISTICAS FUNCIONALES
Potencia nominal: 100 Watts
Potencia máxima: 200 Watts
Impedancia: 8 Ohms
Frecuencia de resonancia: 30 Hz
Respuesta: Fo-4000 Hz (-10dB)
Sensibilidad: 92 dB (1W/m)

Por lo que entiendo la frencuencia de corte tendría que ser a los 3.5 khz o un poco mas arriba no?

Estaría muy copado si alguien me hace el favor y me calcula el divisor y voy con la lista de compras a la casa de eléctrónica y luego lo armo Rolling Eyes

Luego me falta darle las terminaciones del caso, tapar los agujeros de los tornillos, lijadora a full, voy a ver si lo llevo a lo de un amigo para darle con la lijadora de banda y después veré si lo pinto de negro o que hago.

Desde ya muy agradecido                  

PD: Al driver lo tengo con un capacitor, no recuerdo ni de cuanto mf es, me lo dieron en la casa de electrónica


----------



## DUDA

Hola Juan Jose,

Aqui subo las graficas del medio y woofer:

http://www.bcspeakers.com/PDF/PRD/120.pdf


 

s2!


----------



## djpusse

hola Sebapol aca en este link tienes el programa para hacer los calculos

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/divisor-frecuencias-crossover-8691/

por cierto alguien tendra un plano para hacer una caja para un parlante de 8" el parlante es un aiwa es un woffer y lo quiero usar para grabes 


Gracias

PD: Sebapol fijate en el link que te puse anteriormente en el posteo #245

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose

DUDA dijo:
			
		

> Hola Juan Jose,
> 
> Aqui subo las graficas del medio y woofer:
> 
> http://www.bcspeakers.com/PDF/PRD/120.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s2!



Hola DUDA.

Faltaria el TW 

tweeter: 

Modelo: TW-1000GR 

Tweeter bala de titanio 

250 Watts de potencia 

4 a 8 Ohms de impedancia 

Bobina de 25 mm 

Respuesta en frecuencia de 1500 a 20000 Hz 

Dimensiones de 100 mm de diámetro (3.5 pulgadas) 


Consideranco un cros de 2do orden y frecuencias de corte de 800 y 4000 hz los calculos son:

conexionado: 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/divisor-frecuencias-crossover-8691/ en el mensaje numero 6 

FL: 800 hz 
FH: 4000 hz 
Fm: 1789 hz 

Woofer: valor de L4 en mili henry: 4.14 
valor de C4 en microfaradios y NO POLARIZADO: 9,56 

Medio: valor de C2 en microfaradios y NO POLARIZADO: 12,8 
valor de L3 en mili henry: 1,98 

Tweeter: valor de C1 en microfaradios y NO POLARIZADO: 2,5 
valor de L1 en mili henry: 0,64. 

En el tema encontraras datos de como hacer las bobinas y que tipo de capacitores usar. 

Si al escucharlo, encuentras muchos agudos debes colocarle una Red de atenuacion que consta de una resistencia en serie de 15 ohms x 1watts y una en paralelo de 18 ohms x 10 watts. 

saludos 

Juan Jose


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola djpusse. Fijate en este link que hay varios.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/caja-subwoofer-8-a-5560/

saludos

juan jose


----------



## pato2009

bueno por si aun buscas los planos para armar esas cajitas para woofer de 8" aca te dejo una recopilacion que hice de todo lo que esta en internet yo e armado varias de esas cajas y ninguna me dio problema son varios planos son de marcas renombradas .....
Espero que te sirva....
http://www.mediafire.com/?zydmnmqnymy


----------



## djpusse

Gracias pato ya lo estoy bajando cuando termine veo y comento


juan jose en este link hiciste una caja para un parlante de 8" https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/cajas-woofer-hometheatre-11626/

no entiendo la hoja de datos lleva un divisor de madera al medio¿? o son refuerzos¿?

Gracias

PD: esta caja andara para el parlante que ya mencione anteriormente¿? que rendimiento tubiste¿? el tubo de sintonia si no mal entendi es de 4" (o sea de 10cm) ¿?

por ahi vi que explcabas como sintonizar una caja lo cual se nescesita un generador de funciones ya que no lo tengo se puede usar un generador de frecuencias por soft (osea un programita en la compu)¿?

Gracias y disculpen este no es el tema donde hacer este tipo de preguntas

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose

dj, la caja lleva refuerzos internos. Yo la probe con varios woofer de 8 y anda perfecto. Es que esta sobrada en litros y sintonizada muy bajo lo que hace que cuando tapas el tubo de sintonia (que si es de 4 pulgadas) la caja rinda la mitad. 
Probada con selenium bass de 8, b52 doble bobina y un 8 pulgadas hogareño de jahro funciono perfecto. todas con el amplificador TDA1562Q.

El gen de la compu funciona bien pero aca no necesitas hacer esa sintonia. Si el woofer tiene ala de goma, mejor aun ya que su fs es mas baja y mas cercana a la de la caja.

Probala y me contas, te sorprenderas del rendimiento.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## djpusse

bueno juan jose voy a optar por hacer la caja que vos mencionas cuando la tenga lista posteo como me fue 

pato gracias por el documento hay una gran varedad de planos muy buenos todavia no termine de verlos


Gracias gente deseenme suerte jeje

Saludos


----------



## tecnicoa.s

Juan Jose dijo:
			
		

> tecnicoa.s dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan Jose dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Falta la bobina en serie con el woofer. L4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola a todo el foro, juan jose, una pregunta, de que libro sacaste estos circuitos de divisores y las formulas para el calculo. Tambien estoy armando unos divisores y me ayudo mucho lo que se fue posteando. Saludos y muchas gracias
> 
> Hacer clic para expandir...
> 
> 
> Hola tecnicoa.s
> El material que subi en las primeras hojas es de una publicacion de ELEKTOR que es una revista alemana con traduccion española que para mi es muy buena.
> 
> saludos
> 
> Juan Jose
Hacer clic para expandir...


gracias juan jose, y por ultimo no sabes que numero de la  revista es? Gracias un saludo a todos


----------



## pato2009

no hay problema ...
ya que estoy de paso cañaso
les cuento que estoy armando unas cajas trapezoidales con un woofer jarho el modelo es wc 12 y un driver av muy generico me gustaria saver si aguien me ayudaria a armar el divisor para los mismos ... por que la verdad lei pero no entiendo mucho


----------



## gisandrz

Hola Comunidad, aqui les dejo un archivo que realicé donde están recopilados las formulas y esquemas para el calculos de divisores de frecuencias.


----------



## neutron

hola..que tal.. no pude leer todos los mensajes pero seguro cuadno tenga mas tiempo los leo.. 

tengo dos preguntas..

1) el material qe va adentro de las cajas acusticas..ese material qe se lo llama material amortiguante o algo asi.. puede ser goma espuma?..

2)si o si hay que ponerle un filtro al woofer? no puedo ponerle solo un capacitorsito al tweeter y conectar el woofer directamente? como un parlante comun..? las altas frecuencias se van al tweeter y las bajas quedan en el woofer.. o no?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

neutron dijo:
			
		

> 1) el material qe va adentro de las cajas acusticas..ese material qe se lo llama material amortiguante o algo asi.. puede ser goma espuma?..



No. Tenes que usar lana de vidrio (fibra de vidrio) de esa que usan para aislar termicamente los techos y paredes. No es muy cara, pero si no la puedes afrontar, podés usar "guata" que es ese relleno que usan las mujeres para las camperas y acolchados. Esa es bien barata, pero hay que poner bastante mas.



			
				neutron dijo:
			
		

> 2)si o si hay que ponerle un filtro al woofer? no puedo ponerle solo un capacitorsito al tweeter y conectar el woofer directamente? como un parlante comun..? las altas frecuencias se van al tweeter y las bajas quedan en el woofer.. o no?



Depende, pero lo ideal es que le pongas un inductor al woofer y un capacitor al tweeter, por que de lo contrario, no podés definir cuando empieza y termina de operar cada driver. Acá tenes la mejor información que hay para diseñarlos.

Saludos!


----------



## rodr0

Juan Jose dijo:
			
		

> Ten en cuenta la impedancia de los altavoces a ESA FRECUENCIA (que no es ni 4 ni 8 ohms) y realiza los cálculos para obtener las inductancias y los capacitores.
> juan jose



pregunta que me acaba de surgir: 

ante todo,estoy repasando para armar unos parlantes que todavia ni compre ni elegi 

los parlantes dicen 4, 8 Ohm, la impedancia que sea. como se mide esa impedancia? a cual se refiere?


y la pregunta del millon!: como es el tema de los drivers y para que sirven? pense que eran esos aparatos que parecen como cornetas que las que vi suenan que dan calambre y bonito con muchos medios/agudos como los que muestro en el siguiente dibujo:


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola . La impedancia del parlante generalmente es muy aproximada a la resistencia de continua que puedes medir con un tester entre los bornes del parlante. por ejemplo un parlamnte de 8 ohms de impedancia registra entre 6.5 y 7.2 ohms de resistencia medida con un tester.
ahora, para medir la impedancia real del parlante debes utilizar el metodo descripto en las primeras pagina porque la misma es dependiente de la frecuencia de uso y por ello influye en los calculos del crossover.

Con respecto al DRIVER es solamente la parte trasera de la corneta (que es la corneta) y no es otra cosa que un parlante con caracteristicas constructivas de manera de entregar como dices unos medios y agudos muy buenos y nitidos. 
AGUDOS hasya ahi nomas, fijate que hay unos supertwweter debajo que esos si tiran agudos.,

Por supuesto que todo muy bien ubicado y calculado.

suerte y saludos

juan jose


----------



## SERBice

Francisco Galarza dijo:
			
		

> Acá les dejo una duda: a un profesor, hace un tiempo que terminé el colegio, le pregunté de crossovers porque quería armarme uno y me dijo que conocía un integrado que era un filtro pasa alto o pasa bajo digital programable pero nunca pude conseguir el nombre, algien tiene una idea?
> 
> Acá les dejo el filtro pasa bajos para subwoofer que está en www.pablin.com.ar hecho en PCB.
> Lo armé y anda bien pero es sólo pasa bajos.



una pregunta, este filtro va antes o despues de la potencia (amplificador)?, tengo la duda de si ponerlo a la entrada del amplificador o a su salida.


----------



## jorge morales

espero que te sirva este circuito que esta completo con divisor de frecuencia y amplificador a 12vcd


----------



## gguillermo

Hola a todos, la verdad es muy interesante sobre lo que saben de audio. yo quiero armar unos parlantes, quisiera saber si podrian facilitarme unos planos de como armar la caja acustica para graves, medios y agudos mas como hacer un divisor de frecuencia, como calcular los valores de los componentes de la misma. no se si hay que tener encuenta que voy a usar un amplificador de 50W. 
desde ya muchas gracias. 
gguillermo


----------



## fran159

Hola soy nuevo en este foro y primeramente felicitarlos por el nivel que tienen.
Me presento soy fran159 y soy de barcelona españa,tengo un equipo de caraudio con una calidad decente,sin 6x9 ni nada parecido,busco tener un equipo polivalente,equilibrado,con timbrica y escena.bueno a lo que voy...

me eh leido todo el post pero me queda la duda por la que eh entrado.

Quiero hacerme unos filtros para un sistema de 3 vias mas sub,se compone de un woofer de 6,5" medio de 4" y tweter de cupula de seda y el sub es de 12".Tengo todos los  parametros de los altavoces pero mi duda viene en lo siguiente:

La grafica tanto de impedancias como de respuesta que da el fabricante como me imagino que muchos sabreis la miden con un panel infinito colocando el micro a 1 metro y a eje con el altavoz,bien,pues si esos altavoces al montarlos en el coche tienen un recinto y ubicacion que no esta en eje con respecto al oyente,lo que yo creo es que tanto la impedancia como la respuesta varia ,de que forma puedo calcular esos cambios y poder hacer el filtro como corresponde segun la ubicacion real de los altavoces?

Otra duda que tengo es el como calculan la impedancia de carga del altavoz?
la pregunta viene por que si por ejemplo hacemos un paso banda para el medio cuya respuesta es de 170 hz a 6000 hz y lo cortamos en 300 y 5000 hz la impedancia nominal es la misma?

Gracias y un saludo


----------



## martinsantana

que bueno ver gente con ganas de ayudar , ya que en el sonido y construccion de cajas etc son muy celosos con la información .
yo por aca estoy tratando de incursionar con las cajas acusticas si alguien tiene diseños formas se le agradecera , cuando consiga algo lo iremos poniendo , 
saludos desde mza argentina martin


----------



## Cacho

Estás fuera de tema con ese pedido.
Para eso recorré Elementos de Salida, que hay muchísimos hilos sobre los recintos acústicos, cómo calcularlos y cómo construirlos.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose

fran159 dijo:


> Hola soy nuevo en este foro y primeramente felicitarlos por el nivel que tienen.
> Me presento soy fran159 y soy de barcelona españa,tengo un equipo de caraudio con una calidad decente,sin 6x9 ni nada parecido,busco tener un equipo polivalente,equilibrado,con timbrica y escena.bueno a lo que voy...
> 
> me eh leido todo el post pero me queda la duda por la que eh entrado.
> 
> Quiero hacerme unos filtros para un sistema de 3 vias mas sub,se compone de un woofer de 6,5" medio de 4" y tweter de cupula de seda y el sub es de 12".Tengo todos los parametros de los altavoces pero mi duda viene en lo siguiente:
> 
> La grafica tanto de impedancias como de respuesta que da el fabricante como me imagino que muchos sabreis la miden con un panel infinito colocando el micro a 1 metro y a eje con el altavoz,bien,pues si esos altavoces al montarlos en el coche tienen un recinto y ubicacion que no esta en eje con respecto al oyente,lo que yo creo es que tanto la impedancia como la respuesta varia ,de que forma puedo calcular esos cambios y poder hacer el filtro como corresponde segun la ubicacion real de los altavoces?
> 
> Otra duda que tengo es el como calculan la impedancia de carga del altavoz?
> la pregunta viene por que si por ejemplo hacemos un paso banda para el medio cuya respuesta es de 170 hz a 6000 hz y lo cortamos en 300 y 5000 hz la impedancia nominal es la misma?
> 
> Gracias y un saludo


 
Hola Fran y bienvenido al foro¡!!!!

Vamos por parte: si tienes los parametros de los parlantes es lo mejor que puede pasarte ya que con ellos puedes calcular mejor los resintos acusticos y los divisores de frecuencia.
Dentro de estos parametros se encuentran lo que se denomina ESTANDARES de medicion y no es otra cosa que asegurarte que las mediciones estan segun una norma internacional de manera que puedas comparar unidades de distinta marca y o entre las de la misma marca. 
Entre los parametros tienes una cosa que es muy engorrosa medir: se llama CURVA DE RESPUESTA POLAR y no es otra cosa que una representacion grafica de la respuesat del altavoz en todas las direcciones y dependiendo de la frecuencia. Te mando un archivo donde aparecen las del woofer selenium 12wp4.

Por ultimo, en realidad los calculos de filtros pasivos divisores de frecuencia tienen en cuenta la impedancia del altavoz a la frecuencia de cruce y no la nominal. Observa en las promeras paginas y veras que subi un metodo para calcular este valor que en realidad es el que va en las formula.

Espero haverte aclarado algo 

seguimos 

saludos

juan Jose


----------



## fran159

Gracias por tu respuesta Juan Jose,pero no tengo esos parametros que mencionas,ojala los tubiese,lo que tengo son los datos mecanicos del altavoz tipo,qms,fs,mms,etc.. y la curva de impedancia.

Sobre lo que me comentas de que mire en las promeras paginas para que vea un metodo para calcular las impedancias,no lo encuentro,me podrias poner el LINK.

Me interesa bastante lo que me dices de las impedancias por que yo creo que es asi,hay que calcular la impedancia del filtro segun la frecuencia de cruce y no la nominal,pero es que con toda la gente que hablo,me dice que se usa la nominal,me podrias decir el por que se utiliza segun la frecuencia de cruce y no la nominal? 

Gracias y un saludo

Fran


----------



## Juan Jose

fran, esta en el post numero 3 de este mismo subforo. 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/divisor-frecuencias-crossover-8691/

suerte y cualquier duda comentanos.

juan jose


----------



## fran159

gracias por tu respuesta pero despues de mirarmelo ,me queda claro el como se hace pero no me queda claro el por que se utiliza la impedancia segun la frecuencia de cruce y no la nominal,me lo podrias explicar creo que es un tema importante.

Gracias


----------



## Kebra

fran159 dijo:


> gracias por tu respuesta pero despues de mirarmelo ,me queda claro el como se hace pero no me queda claro el por que se utiliza la impedancia segun la frecuencia de cruce y no la nominal,me lo podrias explicar creo que es un tema importante.
> 
> Gracias



Buenas. Pasé, leí, y me interesó. Vengo a aportar mi experiencia.

La impedancia nominal es algo falsa, es decir, te da una idea, una aproximación, pero en un sistema de impedancia nominal de 8 ohms, podes encontrarte, como en mi caso, con un woofer de 6 ohms, un midrange de 5 y un tweeter de 3.6.

Estos valores no son de impedancia, son los valores de resistencia a la corriente continua de cada una de las bobinas de los drivers. Estos valores, junto con la inductancia correspondiente a cada bobina, te sirven para calcular todo el crossover.

Si bien al tener las hojas de datos podés ahondar en magnitudes tales como SPL y demases, el fuerte, lo importante, son la RDC y la L de los dirvers.

El resto es para "purificar" los cálculos, para hilar muy finito. Cosa poco práctica, porque siempre terminamos aproximando los valores de los componentes a los valores comerciales. Entonces ¿qué sentido tiene hilar tan fino si después de calcular al milímetro cada valor nos encontramos con capacitores al 10%, o al 5% en el  mejor de los casos?

Existen otros medios para corregir esa falta de data precisa, y se llama red Zobel.
La red Zobel se conecta en paralelo con los drivers, y esta formada por una resistencia de igual valor a la RDC de la bobina del driver en cuestión, en serie con un capacitor que se calcula de acuerdo a las frecuencias de corte, los demás drivers, y las demás redes Zobel. Es un todo, en el que si varía un valor, varía indefectiblemente otro.

Esta red lo que hace es evitar que se "pisen" las frecuencias de corte, previniendo así que haya picos de respuesta en las frecuencias de cruce.

Otro tema a tener en cuenta es que la respuesta no va a ser nunca plana a menos que se utilicen atenuadores. Pueden creer que si tiene 1 dB mas de agudos, está bien, porque les gusta el sonido agudo. Pero no es así. Un exceso de mas de 0,5 dB de agudos, restará respuesta en graves o medios, según el circuito.
Todo tiene que ver con todo dijo Pancho... ;-)

La manera mas práctica para un "hágalo usted mismo" es, a mi humilde entender, un Flat Delay de 1º orden (6dB), que además de ser fácil de construir, entrega un sonido cálido, menos agresivo que los típicos 12 dB, y tienen la enorme ventaja de no desfasar la respuesta. Si, la fase también se escucha.

He obtenido resultados excelentes, con un desfasaje máximo de ± 5xe-³ ms. Eso es 0,24 ms. Menos de 1/4 de milisegundo.

En lo que hace a la protección de los drivers, la red zobel se encarga de eso, ya que envía a masa las frecuencias que podrían dañarlo.

Por supuesto, ni loco me pongo a calcular todo esto a mano. Utilicé un software maravilloso para todo el diseño. 

Voy a capturar imágenes de esquemático y de las tablas para compartir con ustedes, y aportar asi mi granito de arena.

Bien, aqui estan los archivos prometidos.

Si necesitan que les calcule los crossover, pasenme los datos de Re y L  y en un rato se los calculo


----------



## Kebra

Juan Jose dijo:


> Hola andresssdj. Como vas con tu filtro?
> Aca te paso un diagrama que te puede guiar en la elección de la sección del alambre respecto de la inductancia final. Está en medida AWG que es americana. Tambiente paso un conversor de AWG a mm2.
> 
> OJO! es la sección del alambre. El diámetro viene dado por este valor multiplicado por 4, dividido por PI y a elresultado le haces la raíz cuadrada.
> 
> Espero te sirva la guia.
> 
> PD yo generalmente hago bobinas con un factor de amortiguamiento de 10 para no exigir los woofer.
> 
> saludos.,
> 
> 
> Juan Jose



Acá esta en detalle: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_wire_gauge


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola a todos. Kebra vienvendo al Foro! excelente el aporte!.
Cual es el software que utilizas?. es libre? Puedes compartirlo? sin compromisos.

saludos

juan jose


----------



## Kebra

Juan Jose dijo:


> Hola a todos. Kebra vienvendo al Foro! excelente el aporte!.
> Cual es el software que utilizas?. es libre? Puedes compartirlo? sin compromisos.
> 
> saludos
> 
> juan jose



Gracias por la bienvenida. Es soft no es libre, pero hay una version de evaluación, que si mal no recuerdo es funcional en la parte de crossover. El mismo es el LspCAD6. Cabe aclarar que yo utilizo la versión 5, que viene "de regalo" dentro del paquete del 6. Es porque estoy acostumbrado, ya que lo vengo utilizando desde hace mucho.

Las posibilidades de este soft van más allá de un crossover.


----------



## maxdrums

MFK08 dijo:


> Anexo datos para ver si alguien puede darme una mano. con un programa para pc que genera frecuencias obtube los datos que faltaban de mis componentes hice los calculos y me gustaria saber si estan bien.
> los calculos estan sacado de acuerd a las fc 300HZ y 6.000HZ
> ZT= 1.63
> ZML=5.65 impedancia en la frecuencia meda baja
> ZMH=10.73 impedancia en la frecuencia media baja
> ZW= 3.42
> 
> el filtro que calcule es el de segundo orden las formulas estan en la primer pagina de este post.
> resultados:
> C1= 8 Micro faradios
> C2= 3.4 micro faradios
> C3= 2.6 micr faradios
> C4= 7.5 micro faradios
> 
> L1= 0.086 mili H
> L2= 0.42 mili H
> L3= 0.22 mili H
> L4= 3.6 mili H
> 
> espero que alguien pueda ayudarme.
> 
> desde ya muchas gracias...


 

te hago una pregunta, como hiciste para medir la impedancia de tu parlante??? 
te agradeceria si me pasaras el diagrama de conexion y que programa para pc utilizaste para generar la señal! 

gracias


----------



## POLI

maxdrums dijo:


> te hago una pregunta, como hiciste para medir la impedancia de tu parlante???
> te agradeceria si me pasaras el diagrama de conexion y que programa para pc utilizaste para generar la señal!
> 
> gracias



*Muchachos , la impedancia se puede sacar por ley de ohms no se compliquen ,son solo dos tester , uno midiendo tension , otro midiendo corriente , van generando un barrido en las frecuencias que les interesen y esos valores los aplican a la formula si quiren van trazando una grafica , con el error que a ustedes les parezca , eso si verficando que los intrumentos trabajen bien en ese rango. No tiene ningun  secreto...
*


----------



## Kebra

maxdrums dijo:


> te hago una pregunta, como hiciste para medir la impedancia de tu parlante???
> te agradeceria si me pasaras el diagrama de conexion y que programa para pc utilizaste para generar la señal!
> 
> gracias



Para qué queres conocer la impedancia? 
No la necesitás para calcular el crossover. 
Solo necesitás Re y Le, es decir, la resistencia a la corriente contínua de la bobina del parlante, y la inductancia de la misma. Tester + inductómetro = crossover.

Para que tenga sentido la utilización de la curva de impedancia, también necesitas valores SPL, y otros tantos que deben venir en las hojas de datos del driver, para poder calcular un filtro "Notch", que junto con la red "Zobel" ayuden a aplanar la curva de impedancia (yo utilizo la red Zobel nomás). Esto es hilar fino, obviamente. No es imprescindible, pero si realmente queres hacerlo finito finito, necesitás Fs, Qes, Qms, y Re para calcular el filtro notch.

Si tenés esos valores, pasámelos y te calculo el crossover. Es algo que lleva un par de minutos, así que no hay drama, si queres aunque sea para comparar resultados, pasáme los valores de Re y Le, y si tenes los Fs, Qes, Qms también, para ver que tan grande es la diferencia con y sin esos valores.


----------



## 3||¡n9

hola estube leyendo y la verdad me perdi un poco,, tengo un amplificador de 10+10 y le quiero hacer otro amplificador para un wofer,, para tener un 2.1!! el tema es cual crossover me recomiendan?? y como son los valores de sus componentes?? la idea es que en los dos parlantes de 10W salgan los medios y altos,, y los bajos en el wofer,, desde ya gracias espero que me ayuden


----------



## Kebra

3||¡n9 dijo:


> hola estube leyendo y la verdad me perdi un poco,, tengo un amplificador de 10+10 y le quiero hacer otro amplificador para un wofer,, para tener un 2.1!! el tema es cual crossover me recomiendan?? y como son los valores de sus componentes?? la idea es que en los dos parlantes de 10W salgan los medios y altos,, y los bajos en el wofer,, desde ya gracias espero que me ayuden



En algunos casos, en grabaciones stereo, en ciertos pasajes musicales (si bien por debajo de los 100 Hz no hay efecto stereo perceptible) ocurre que las señales se encuentran desfasadas 180º, y en esos casos, el parlante hace la suma vectorial de las señales y produce cero sonido.

Es por eso que el subwoofer fue desechado en los 70's, al igual que la cuadrafonía y demas inventos raros que nada pudieron hacer frente al stereo.

Es gracioso ver gente que gasta miles de pesos o dolares en equipos 5.1 y creen que están escuchando buen audio. 
No hay que engañarse. Si el equipo 5.1 va a ser utilizado para el DVD, ok. Pero para nada mas. Escuchar CDs en un 5.1 es sencillamente ridículo.

Bien, toda esa previa es para preguntarte: ¿para qué lo vas a usar?
Si es para la pc o ver dvds, ok. Pero si querés darle un uso mas amplio, mi consejo es que te olvides del subwoofer, o que uses 2; uno por cada canal.

Ahí podés hacer varias cosas, desde filtro activo (que es mucho laburo) hasta pasivo y separarlo en dos cajas pasando por todas las posibilidades intermedias.

Lo que yo haría, teniendo en cuenta las potencias, es un filtro pasivo y metería todo en el mismo gabinete, es decir, haría un bass reflex.


----------



## 3||¡n9

dentro de toda mi inexperiencia queria hacerlo parecido al 2.1 porque escuche buenos resultados ademas de economisar en vez de 2 sub wofer solo 1 !!!,, entonces supuestamente hago 2 subwoofer osea 2 amplificadores mas!! bueno no pasa nada,, que datos nesesito de los parlantes?? voy a hacer 2 amlpis mas de 10W (una replica del que ya tengo hecho jej) me gustaria adelantar un poco de trabajo con el tema de el crossover,, y prefereria uno simple (lei algo de primer orden,, que son pocos componentes) me gustaria que me ayudaran gracias


----------



## foose182

hola que tal, tengo un problema necesito un crossover o algo para que por el woofer no salga la vos del cantante... si no solo bajo (graves)... 
si angluien me puede ayudar por favor???????????????


----------



## Kebra

foose182 dijo:


> hola que tal, tengo un problema necesito un crossover o algo para que por el woofer no salga la vos del cantante... si no solo bajo (graves)...
> si angluien me puede ayudar por favor???????????????



Necesitamos mas detalles, porque la verdad, no se entiende bien lo que querés.

Si es para un equipo hogareño, es muy raro lo que decís. Si bien se soluciona fácil, es muy extraño.

Es como que digas "quiero en mi tele se vea solo el color verde".

Las voces masculinas tienen un rango que es reproducido por el woofer, como el sonido de un bajo tiene partes agudas. 

Si lo que querés es un divisor de frecuencias para que cada parlante trabaje como debe, es fácil. Pero eliminar el 100% de las voces... Vas a tener que hacerle un corte muy bajo, tipo 100 Hz. Una bestialidad me parece. 
Mejor, explicanos bien que es lo que querés.


----------



## 3||¡n9

ami tambien me gustaria que me ayuden gracias (294)


----------



## Kebra

3||¡n9 dijo:


> ami tambien me gustaria que me ayuden gracias (294)



Pasame Re y Le de cada uno de los parlantes y te passo el circuito del crossover.

Re= resistencia a la corriente contínua.
Le= inductancia de la bobina (a 1 KHz)


----------



## 3||¡n9

jeje me senti ingnorado jeje,, bueno la inductancia es de 4ohm

pero resistencia a la corriente contínua ni idea,, busque en internet los datos y no los encontre,, hay forma de calcularlos o algo??


----------



## Kebra

3||¡n9 dijo:


> jeje me senti ingnorado jeje,, bueno la inductancia es de 4ohm
> 
> pero resistencia a la corriente contínua ni idea,, busque en internet los datos y no los encontre,, hay forma de calcularlos o algo??



No, 4 ohm es la resistencia, la medis con un tester conectado a cada contacto del parlante. Ojo, medilo, porque 4 ohms exactos es raro, no te guíes por lo que dice en la etiqueta.


----------



## 3||¡n9

disculpa mi ignorancia jej por algo pido ayuda,, si mi tester no me falla es de 5.5 ohm
pero el problema esque no tengo los parlantes para el sub jeje nose si puedo hacer el crossover sin ese dato o es demaciado esencial tambien va a ser de 4ohm 

PD: nose como es el tema de la impedancia

PD:disculpa la llenada de ... pero estoy aprendiendo jej


----------



## Kebra

3||¡n9 dijo:


> disculpa mi ignorancia jej por algo pido ayuda,, si mi tester no me falla es de 5.5 ohm
> pero el problema esque no tengo los parlantes para el sub jeje nose si puedo hacer el crossover sin ese dato o es demaciado esencial tambien va a ser de 4ohm
> 
> PD: nose como es el tema de la impedancia
> 
> PD:disculpa la llenada de ... pero estoy aprendiendo jej



A ver... pongámoslo así: tener los parlantes (o los datos de los mismos) es tan importante para calcular el crossover como lo es la pelota para un partido de fútbol.

Veo que confundís impedancia con inductancia. La imedancia no nos interesa, si la INDUCTANCIA.
TRatá de averiguar esos datos...


----------



## 3||¡n9

bueno no molesto mas entonces,, y la INDUCTANCIA no se como averiguarla en internet no pude encontrar la hoja de datos de mis parlantes,, ni se como se calcula 

disculpa las molestias gracias


----------



## jacobs

Kebra dijo:


> Estimado, si además del crossover "dejás" conectados los capacitores, estás cometiendo un crimen electrónico.
> Ese capacitor que "dejás" te está variando TODA la respuesta en frecuencias del crossover (no solamente la del driver donde esta el capacitor), además de la fase. Es mas, no tiene ningún sentido que hayas comprado o armado un crossover si pensabas dejar un capacitor que "desarregle" todo lo que el crossover "arregla".


 
Hola a todos ,Kebra lo que comentas me llamo la atención actualmente trabajo con cabinas para sonido en vivo c/u con un driver BK de 8 ohm 120 watts, parlante 15" para medios AVC 8ohm 500watts rms/1200peak ,los driver llevan capacitor de 1uf y divididos con crossover behringer cx3400 acaso debo quitárselos, como hago entónces si tambien me toca usarlas a full rango en algúnas ocasiones, por esta razon uso los capacitores aún cuando los uso con el crossover

a propósito que opinion tienen del 15"AVC para medios? tanto para sonido en vivo como para musica grabada???


----------



## Kebra

jacobs dijo:


> Hola a todos ,Kebra lo que comentas me llamo la atención actualmente trabajo con cabinas para sonido en vivo c/u con un driver BK de 8 ohm 120 watts, parlante 15" para medios AVC 8ohm 500watts rms/1200peak ,los driver llevan capacitor de 1uf y divididos con crossover behringer cx3400 acaso debo quitárselos, como hago entónces si tambien me toca usarlas a full rango en algúnas ocasiones, por esta razon uso los capacitores aún cuando los uso con el crossover
> 
> a propósito que opinion tienen del 15"AVC para medios? tanto para sonido en vivo como para musica grabada???



Bien. Cuando yo compré mis tweeters venían con un capacitor de 2,7uF. Los saqué de la caja y se los di a un amigo en el acto, porque iba a calcular un crossover para el sistema.

Me llama la atención que a 8 ohms le pongas 1uf, eso  muy a lo bruto (tomando la L como 1 mH) daría un corte a 20 KHz, lo cual es infinitamente ridículo. Si lo usas con o sin crossover, no vas a escuchar absolutamente NADA. Se me ocurre que ese capacitor puede estar en paralelo con el driver, para mandar a masa las frecuencias mayores a 20 KHz, pero es casi tan ridículo como lo anterior. A esa frecuencia la potencia es despreciable.

Otra cosa que me llama la atención, aunque en menor medida porque es algo que se ve TODOS los días, desde el momento que se venden crossovers armados por muchos delincuentes que se aprovechan de la falta de información del comprador, es que tengas un crossover "armado" o de "marca". A menos que ese crossover sea fabricado por el mismo que fabricó los parlantes, y esté diseñado en base a los mismos parlantes que estas usando, utilizarlo es como utilizar leña y carbón para alimentar una turbina de 747.

El crossover se diseña una vez que tenes los parlantes, ya que para poder calcularlo necesitás indefectiblemente las características de los mismos. Si no, es como practicar tiro al blanco con los ojos vendados. Quizás aciertes algún tiro, pero lo mas probable es que termines agujereando una pared o matando a alguien.

Sería interesante que nos muestres como está conectado ese capacitor al parlante, a ver que tan incongruente es la conexión.

----------------------------

Bien, acabo de googlear tu crossover y ahora esta un poco mas claro el tema.
Hubiera sido de gran ayuda que mencionaras el pequeño detalle de que es un crossover ACTIVO. Eso deja de lado el asunto del cálculo en base a los parlantes, ya que los activos van ates de la etapa de potencia, asíque no hay drama.

Pero sigo sin encontrarle explicación a ese capacitor de 1uF... Porque si usas un divisor activo, estas desperdiciando toda la calidad que te brinda al meter un capacitor que te filtra lo que entrega el amplificador, y ademas te adelanta la fase.


----------



## jacobs

Kebra dijo:


> Me llama la atención que a 8 ohms le pongas 1uf, eso muy a lo bruto (tomando la L como 1 mH) daría un corte a 20 KHz, lo cual es infinitamente ridículo. Si lo usas con o sin crossover, no vas a escuchar absolutamente NADA. Se me ocurre que ese capacitor puede estar en paralelo con el driver, para mandar a masa las frecuencias mayores a 20 KHz, pero es casi tan ridículo como lo anterior. A esa frecuencia la potencia es despreciable.
> 
> 
> El crossover se diseña una vez que tenes los parlantes, ya que para poder calcularlo necesitás indefectiblemente las características de los mismos. Si no, es como practicar tiro al blanco con los ojos vendados. Quizás aciertes algún tiro, pero lo mas probable es que termines agujereando una pared o matando a alguien.
> 
> Sería interesante que nos muestres como está conectado ese capacitor al parlante, a ver que tan incongruente es la conexión.
> 
> 
> Pero sigo sin encontrarle explicación a ese capacitor de 1uF... .


 
Hola kebra como estás, de nuevo por aca gracias por responder ..bueno, vamos al grano 
como te comente antes los bafles les damos doble uso: divididos con el cx 3400 en un bafle va el driver y el 15" para medios (el que puse en la foto del post anterior), en otro aparte un 18"para los bajos. 

el primer bafle lo usamos, (cuando nos toca) en full rango(de esta manera no me gusta mucho como suenan) lo de usarlos con el crossover activo sin el capacitor voy a ponerlo en practica , pero tendre que colocar una llave que separe la funcion de full rango, con la biamplificada, entonces lo del condensador de 1uf esta mal? 

Cual seria entonces , te comento que el woofer no tiene filtro,resistencia ,bobina,ni nada y cuando la trabajo a full rango el woofer reproduce frecuencias altas y distorsiona, sobre todo con musica grabada, como seria para fabricar el crossover pasivo ideal para estos bafles, si me puedes asesorar te agradeceria mucho, aqui la información del driver y del altavoz 

Driver 8ohm 120watts ,800hz-20khz
Woofer AVC15" 8ohm 500 watts rms 1200peak,30hz-2khz,98db1m1w
¿no se que otra información sea necesaria?


----------



## Kebra

jacobs dijo:


> Hola kebra como estás, de nuevo por aca gracias por responder ..bueno, vamos al grano
> como te comente antes los bafles les damos doble uso: divididos con el cx 3400 en un bafle va el driver y el 15" para medios (el que puse en la foto del post anterior), en otro aparte un 18"para los bajos.
> 
> el primer bafle lo usamos, (cuando nos toca) en full rango(de esta manera no me gusta mucho como suenan) lo de usarlos con el crossover activo sin el capacitor voy a ponerlo en practica , pero tendre que colocar una llave que separe la funcion de full rango, con la biamplificada, entonces lo del condensador de 1uf esta mal?
> 
> Cual seria entonces , te comento que el woofer no tiene filtro,resistencia ,bobina,ni nada y cuando la trabajo a full rango el woofer reproduce frecuencias altas y distorsiona, sobre todo con musica grabada, como seria para fabricar el crossover pasivo ideal para estos bafles, si me puedes asesorar te agradeceria mucho, aqui la información del driver y del altavoz
> 
> Driver 8ohm 120watts ,800hz-20khz
> Woofer AVC15" 8ohm 500 watts rms 1200peak,30hz-2khz,98db1m1w
> ¿no se que otra información sea necesaria?



Bueno, en el tema de los crossover pasivos, depende de la combinación que vayas a usar, ya que el corte tiene que ser el mismo para el driver y para el full o woofer.  Necesitás Re y Le, que son la resistencia a la corriente continua en ohms de la bobina de cada parlante y la inductancia en mH de las mismas.
Con esos datos te puedo dar los valores de los componentes para lograr una respuesta bastante plana. 

Ahora, relativo a el bendito capacitor... Sigo sin encontrarle explicación lógica. Además, como dije antes, al ser tan chico, no podrías escuchar sonido alguno si está en serie con el parlante, y si esta en paralelo, estaría enviando a masa las frecuencias superiores a 20 KHz, lo cual es algo poco coherente ya que la potencia a esa frecuencia es despreciable, como dije antes.

No se si entendí bien, pero decís que usan un parlante de 15" con respuesta de 30Hz a 2KHz para medios. Me parece una locura. Eso es un woofer. Es para bajos. Para medios tenés que usar el driver, que responde de 800 Hz a 20KHz. Y pot otro lado mencionás otro woofer de 18" que si utilizas como woofer. Yo usaría el driver + el 15" o el driver + el 18".  En realidad, usaría un mid-range con mejores caracteristicas y mas acotado al rango, digamos 500 Hz - 5KHz, que es lo típico (al menos en alta fidelidad), y un tweeter bala que trabaje de 5KHz hacia unos 22KHz. Todo esto combinado con alguno de los woofers en 3 vias.
Yo personalmente creo que los motores de compresión para medios hacen ruido en vez de reproducir fielmente el sonido, pero es lo que se usa generalmente para alta potencia.
Yo he realizado pruebas con generadores de audio y la potencia por encima de los 400 o 500 Hz es mínima, de manera que no se por qué motivo usan esos malditos motores de compresión con corneta. 
El woofer es woofer por sus características físicas, el cono tiene una masa grande, y esta suavemente suspendido, por lo que tiene baja frecuencia de resonancia y reproduce mejor los sonidos graves. Es por eso que usarlo para medios, es desperdiciar potencia y calidad. De la misma manera, los drivers son livianos, sus transductores tiene poca masa y estan fijados de manera muy firme, lo que los hace tener una elevada frecuencia de resonancia y por ende reproducen mejor las altas frecuencias. 
Por eso, es muy raro ver que se use un transductor de 15" para medios. Es físicamente ilógico.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Kebra dijo:


> El woofer es woofer por sus características físicas, el cono tiene una masa grande, y esta suavemente suspendido, por lo que tiene baja frecuencia de resonancia y reproduce mejor los sonidos graves. Es por eso que usarlo para medios, es desperdiciar potencia y calidad. De la misma manera, los drivers son livianos, sus transductores tiene poca masa y estan fijados de manera muy firme, lo que los hace tener una elevada frecuencia de resonancia y por ende reproducen mejor las altas frecuencias.
> Por eso, es muy raro ver que se use un transductor de 15" para medios. Es físicamente ilógico.



Al fin alguien que lo dijo con todas las letras!!!!!
Mirá Kebra: Si vos lees varios hilos de este subforo vas a apreciar que la mayoría de los D.J. afirman y reafirman que los medios van en 15" y los graves en folded-horns con parlantes de 18" o 21"....y la verdad que no se de donde sacan esas conclusiones. Los de los graves está OK, pero lo de los medios, como vos dices, es una reverenda estupidez...a menos que conozcan el rango de frecuencias que maneja el 15", que de todas formas no puede ser tan alto...
Por ejemplo, en la página de Peavey habla de que los de 15" sirven para bajos y *MEDIOS-BAJOS*, lo que es consistente con los 2kHz de la frecuencia de corte superior, así que es claro que *no sirven para MEDIOS en general*. Y así varias otras marcas.
Hace un tiempo, en algún otro hilo, comenté que se deberían buscar parlantes de 15" rango-extendido (hasta 5kHz) para poder cubrir los medios...y casi me acribillan, por que no existen parlantes de 15" que lleguen a esas frecuencias o que son muy caros  y que hay que usar drivers...y toda la bola. Sin embargo continúan diciendo que usan los 15" para medios   
Moraleja: No voy a contratar ni recomendar ningún DJ que me venga con parlantes de 15" para medios.

PD: Yo sí se lo que sucede con los 15" y por que los usan para medios.


  Les pueden meter potencia a lo tonto y se la bancan, cosa que un 10" o un 12" no haría.
 Siempre ajustan el sonido "a oído" en espacios cerrados o abiertos y plagados de muebles, sillas, tarimas y otras fuentes de "interferencia", y en estas condiciones la mayoría de las veces se refuerzan las señales de los medios, aún cuando el parlante las atenúe, lo que da la impresión de que los medios son bien reproducidos.
 Aunque hablan de los medios, nunca les dan mucha bola por que parece que lo único que les preocupa son los "graves" y que tan buenas son las cajas para voltear gente con tonos bajos...pero bajos de 50 a 60Hz, que ya vienen ecualizados y reforzados en muchas grabaciones.
 
En fin...non calentarum...largo vivirum.


----------



## Juan Jose

Yo fabrico siempre los bafles para que den una respuesta plana. Esto es una presion sonora lo mas parecida posible sin ecualizadores ni refuerzos en toda la gama de audio.

Luego el DJ que haga lo que quiera con los tonos.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## jacobs

Hola a todos,
en primer lugar estoy totalmente de acuerdo con ustedes al decir que el 15" no es para medios y eso lo corroboran las empresas que fabrican los line array que usan 8"para medios con 70hz-5khz,y personalmente los he oido sonar en algunos eventos, uff qué calidad de sonido; es por esa razon que tenemos pensado adquirir unos B&C8p21,8ohm,200wattsrms,90-5000hz,98db, ya que trabajamos con sonido en vivo con grupos musicales y es necesario una buena calidad de sonido, pero esto a futuro ya que son $$$$$ altisimo para nuestro presupuesto actual, asi que trabajamos con lo que tenemos en el momento ,
se que esos 15"no son lo ideal para los medios, pero nos tocó por el momento, y es que en muchas situaciones debemos usar fúll rango, el driver con el 15", 2 o 4 bafles no más para un evento pequeño donde se necesita amplificar sonido en vivo, cantante y guitarra, o una conferencia, este tipo de eventos, y son a estos bafles los que quiero que tengan un crossover pasivo ideal, ya que nos piden, más que potencia, calidad de sonido, y si son los dos mucho mejor.

Kebra volviendo al tema del crossover pasivo que te comenté, me dices que necesitas re, y le ,de cada uno? el driver y el 15" , ya consegui el tester, pero no sé como manejarlo para encontrar esos valores, estuve leyendo en los foros que es eso de re y le, en cuanto al capacitor de 1uf , fué el que nos dieron en la tienda donde compramos los driver, y como la verdad es que desconociamos del tema ahí estan, pero la idea es mejorar cada dia y más cuando se cuenta con un foro como este y a personas como ustedes dispuestos a compartir sus conocimientos y consejos , de antemano gracias


----------



## Kebra

jacobs dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> en primer lugar estoy totalmente de acuerdo con ustedes al decir que el 15" no es para medios y eso lo corroboran las empresas que fabrican los line array que usan 8"para medios con 70hz-5khz,y personalmente los he oido sonar en algunos eventos, uff qué calidad de sonido; es por esa razon que tenemos pensado adquirir unos B&C8p21,8ohm,200wattsrms,90-5000hz,98db, ya que trabajamos con sonido en vivo con grupos musicales y es necesario una buena calidad de sonido, pero esto a futuro ya que son $$$$$ altisimo para nuestro presupuesto actual, asi que trabajamos con lo que tenemos en el momento ,
> se que esos 15"no son lo ideal para los medios, pero nos tocó por el momento, y es que en muchas situaciones debemos usar fúll rango, el driver con el 15", 2 o 4 bafles no más para un evento pequeño donde se necesita amplificar sonido en vivo, cantante y guitarra, o una conferencia, este tipo de eventos, y son a estos bafles los que quiero que tengan un crossover pasivo ideal, ya que nos piden, más que potencia, calidad de sonido, y si son los dos mucho mejor.
> 
> Kebra volviendo al tema del crossover pasivo que te comenté, me dices que necesitas re, y le ,de cada uno? el driver y el 15" , ya consegui el tester, pero no sé como manejarlo para encontrar esos valores, estuve leyendo en los foros que es eso de re y le, en cuanto al capacitor de 1uf , fué el que nos dieron en la tienda donde compramos los driver, y como la verdad es que desconociamos del tema ahí estan, pero la idea es mejorar cada dia y más cuando se cuenta con un foro como este y a personas como ustedes dispuestos a compartir sus conocimientos y consejos , de antemano gracias



Medir esos parámetros es muy fácil. Lo primero es remover esos capacitores de 1 uF y despues ir a introducísrselos en alguna cavidad corporal al delincuente que te los recomendó 
Bien, una vez que removiste los capacitores, colocas el teser en OHM, en la escala mas baja, que generalmente es 200 Ohm, y colocás cada punta de medición en cada borne del parlante. Te va a dar un número, por ejemplo 5,8. Anotás ese número y ese es el valor de Re.
Luego, ponés el tester en Henry (H) en la escala de 2 mH. Por convención se utiliza una feacuencioa de 1KHz para medir la inductancia, así que salvo que tu tester sea muy extraño, lo medirá en esa frecuencia. Te va a dar un número como 2,45. Anotalo, esa es la Le.
Si el tester no mide indcutancia, hoy hay en el mercado inductómetros accesibles, por unos 30 o 35 dolares. Eso es lo que necesitás para medir la inductancia.

Una vez que tengas esos valores, pasamelos y te doy el circuito completo del corossover pasivo.



ezavalla dijo:


> Al fin alguien que lo dijo con todas las letras!!!!!
> Mirá Kebra: Si vos lees varios hilos de este subforo vas a apreciar que la mayoría de los D.J. afirman y reafirman que los medios van en 15" y los graves en folded-horns con parlantes de 18" o 21"....y la verdad que no se de donde sacan esas conclusiones. Los de los graves está OK, pero lo de los medios, como vos dices, es una reverenda estupidez...a menos que conozcan el rango de frecuencias que maneja el 15", que de todas formas no puede ser tan alto...
> Por ejemplo, en la página de Peavey habla de que los de 15" sirven para bajos y *MEDIOS-BAJOS*, lo que es consistente con los 2kHz de la frecuencia de corte superior, así que es claro que *no sirven para MEDIOS en general*. Y así varias otras marcas.
> Hace un tiempo, en algún otro hilo, comenté que se deberían buscar parlantes de 15" rango-extendido (hasta 5kHz) para poder cubrir los medios...y casi me acribillan, por que no existen parlantes de 15" que lleguen a esas frecuencias o que son muy caros  y que hay que usar drivers...y toda la bola. Sin embargo continúan diciendo que usan los 15" para medios
> Moraleja: No voy a contratar ni recomendar ningún DJ que me venga con parlantes de 15" para medios.
> 
> PD: Yo sí se lo que sucede con los 15" y por que los usan para medios.
> 
> 
> Les pueden meter potencia a lo tonto y se la bancan, cosa que un 10" o un 12" no haría.
> Siempre ajustan el sonido "a oído" en espacios cerrados o abiertos y plagados de muebles, sillas, tarimas y otras fuentes de "interferencia", y en estas condiciones la mayoría de las veces se refuerzan las señales de los medios, aún cuando el parlante las atenúe, lo que da la impresión de que los medios son bien reproducidos.
> Aunque hablan de los medios, nunca les dan mucha bola por que parece que lo único que les preocupa son los "graves" y que tan buenas son las cajas para voltear gente con tonos bajos...pero bajos de 50 a 60Hz, que ya vienen ecualizados y reforzados en muchas grabaciones.
> 
> En fin...non calentarum...largo vivirum.



Uhhh! Hay tanto para decir que no se por donde empezar! Es cierto. Como leí en un artículo publicado en los 70's (qué época dorada para el audio), "todavía hay gente que cuelga parlantes como si fueran guirnaldas de colores". (Prometo buscar el artículo y trancribirlo, porque no tiene desperdicio)
La definición es buenísima, porque es así. Todos creen que el audio es darle al potenciómetro de volumen y cuanto mas power, mejor. Y no es así. Cuando equipo SUENA BIEN, jamás dará la sensación de estar a alto volumen. 

Puntualmente a lo que decís de los graves, es así. Lo único que les interesa, no solo a los DJ sino a la mayoría del oyente promedio, es que "tenga golpe". Una definición algo limitada, ya que si la grabación no tiene percusión... ¿De qué golpe hablan?
De la gente que conozco, solo 2 (dos) amigos tienen correctamente ecualizados sus equipos de audio. Obviamente, los 2 conocen de audio y desde hace mucho tiempo.
Los otros, hacen uso indiscriminado del ecualizador gráfico (que sin duda es el elemento PEOR utilizado por el común del oyente y el que mas conocimiento demanda para utilizarlo correctamente) subiendo las bandas bajas y altas a 12 dB. Y ahí es cuando yo con cara de tonto les pregunto: "Si la banda no grabo frecuencias bajas... ¿Qué te hace pensar que subirle los graves 12 dB los va hacer aparecer mágicamente?"
Pero, al que nace barrigón.... 
Yo siempre les hago la analogía con un televisor: subir las bandas bajas y altas, es como poner el color y el contraste al máximo; todo el trabajo del que creó la obra es arruinado por el usuario, ya que modifica lo que originalmente fue grabado.

Otro amigo se compró unos baffles de 15" para el hogar. Y tiene los graves del ecualizador desde 60 a 250 Hz, a 12 dB hasta 3 dB. Y lo mismo para el extremo de las altas frecuencias. Y claro, cuando viene a casa, me dice que mi equipo "tiene mucho tweeter". Es porque yo tengo, dentro de las posibilidades de mis baffles, una respuesta lo mas plana posible.
Yo también he cometido el pecado de subir los extremos en el ecualizador, pero es porque lo uso como "loudness", ya que mi amplificador no tiene esa funcion, y cuando es muy tarde y escucho música a muy bajo volumen, utilizo el EQ. Pero a volumen normal, dejo plana la salida del amplificador.

La gente está a costumbrada a escuchar mal sonido, mi novia tiene un equipo sony mini hi-fi que le pasa la mano por el frente y se mueve una puerta, mostrando un teclado para el EQ, y claro, como se abre "magicamente" esa puertita, el comprador consumista lo compra. 
ESCUCHAN CON LOS OJOS.
¿Recuerdan la invasión de equipos AIWA con esos displays mas grandes que los baffles? Todos tenían uno en su casa...

La primera impresión que tiene la gente cuando escucha música en mi casa, es que "se escuchan cosas que antes no escuchaban". En el espectro medio, claro está. 

Bueno, voy a revolver mis revistas y a copiar parte del artículo, que como dije antes, no tiene desperdicio y sirve para ilustrar fielmente los crímenes cometidos por los DJs.

Un abrazo.

*************************************************************

Acá está el artículo prometido:

El espectro de audio.

"La historia comienza hace unos 20 o 25 años. Cuando los chicos del colegio queríamos dar un baile, conseguíamos un tocadiscos, algún amplificador prestado y varios parlantes que colgábamos junto con las guirnaldas de colores. Convencíamos a algún gordito para que pusiera los discos y... A otra cosa! Por aquella época a nadie le importaba demasiado el sonido (salvo quizás al gordito que pasaba los discos) y mucho menos a las chicas.
Tampoco era importante en las salas de espectáculos ni en los teatros. Casi nadie escuchaba buen sonido. Ni nadie veía fantasmas.
Pasaron los años y algunas cosas cambiaron. La gente comenzó a apreciar la nueva calidad que la industria del sonido le brindaba. Los compositores y conjuntos musicales adoptaron las posibilidades que las nuevas técnicas de audio permitían. Los teatros y salas de espectáculos comenzaron a equiparse con los nuevos sistemas. La gente exigía mejor sonido. Y en (nombre de la empresa que publicaba el artículo) empezamos a ver fantasmas.
Otras cosas no cambiaron...
a) A nuestras mujeres sigue sin importarles el sonido.
b) Algunos continúan colgando parlantes como si fueran guirnaldas de colores.

Pero como el punto "a" no lo podemos resolver, decidimos solucionar el "b". Ahora le contamos como. Cuando usted se sienta frente a un parlante, el sonido que escucha es debido tanto a sus características como generador acústico, como a las características de la sala en la que está ubicado. Este hecho simple es perfectamente conocido por todos. Pero la creencia general de que si la sala posee "condiciones acústicas", el asunto está resuelto, es errónea. La verdad es diferente; no importa cuan buenas sean las características de la sala, SIEMPRE modificará la respuesta del sistema de altavoces. Más aún, basta con variar la posición del parlante dentro de la sala para que la respuesta cambie. La explicación científica es bastante compleja e involucra el conocimiento de los denominados "modos naturales del recinto", así como de las condiciones de entorno que fijan los materiales de sus superficies internas. El resultado es simple y algo desalentador. Si usted pone un excelente parlante, de respuesta plana, medida al aire libre, dentro de una sala, la respuesta ya NO será plana. Debido a las múltiples reflexiones de sonido que se producen, aún en la mas simple de las salas, es común encontrar variaciones de 10 dB en señales recibidas en el mismo punto y que difieren en frecuencia solamente un 0,3 %.
Tal vez esto no sea demasiado grave si ocurre en su living, pero es inadmisible en una sala de espectáculos bien montada."

Bien, el artículo continúa explicando como desarrollaron un ecualizador y un analizador de espectro, y como utilizarlo. Pero la parte importante es la que copié mas arriba. Es increíble que, luego de casi 35 años de publicado, aún hoy siguen colgando parlantes como si fueran guirnaldas de colores.

Este artículo es de una revista ya desaparecida lamentablemente, "AUDIO universal", publicado a finales de los 70's.


----------



## jacobs

Kebra dijo:


> Medir esos parámetros es muy fácil. Lo primero es remover esos capacitores de 1 uF y despues ir a introducísrselos en alguna cavidad corporal al delincuente que te los recomendó


 
jaja lo tendré en cuenta


Kebra dijo:


> Bien, una vez que removiste los capacitores, colocas el teser en OHM, en la escala mas baja, que generalmente es 200 Ohm, y colocás cada punta de medición en cada borne del parlante. Te va a dar un número, por ejemplo 5,8. Anotás ese número y ese es el valor de Re.


 
Bien, ya lo vi en mi tester, pero tengo un problema con esto:


Kebra dijo:


> Luego, ponés el tester en Henry (H) en la escala de 2 mH. Por convención se utiliza una feacuencioa de 1KHz para medir la inductancia, así que salvo que tu tester sea muy extraño, lo medirá en esa frecuencia. Te va a dar un número como 2,45. Anotalo, esa es la Le.
> Si el tester no mide indcutancia, hoy hay en el mercado inductómetros accesibles, por unos 30 o 35 dolares. Eso es lo que necesitás para medir la inductancia.
> 
> .


MMMM, tál parece que mi téster no mide inductancia , por lo menos eso creo yo, ya que no veo la H por ningun lugar,solo encontre hFE, y creo que ese no es;!!!! (Henry donde estás)¡¡¡, sin embargo anexo la foto de mi tester que encontré en google, a ver si me despejás de esta duda
de antemano gracias

A proposito necesito hacer el crossover pasivo para este driver y este parlantitola cosa es que no se los parametros thiele-small para hacer la cajita


----------



## Kebra

No, no te sirve para inductancia. Necesitas algo como ésto:


----------



## jacobs

uyyyy, casi que no lo veo, ya me imaginaba que mi tester no media la inductancia, bueno voy a mirar donde lo puedo conseguir apenas lo tenga te aviso ok, otra cosa debo medir cada uno de los bafles? lo digo porque dos de ellos, apesar que son de 15"no son de la misma marca imagino que cada uno es diferente del otro


----------



## Kebra

Si son distintos, si, debes medir cada parlante/driver por separado. Si son iguales, obviamente con medir uno solo alcanza, ya que el otro supuestamente debería tener los mismos valores.


----------



## jacobs

hola a todos ,kebra la verdad no me ha ido bien con lo del inductómetro,hasta el momento las tiendas donde pregunté por el , no lo venden pero si lo pueden pedir y eso demora como 10 o 15 diasops:, tambien pregunte ,si habia un multimetro con inductómetro incorporado y nada, bueno seguiré buscando, como dicen el que busca encuentra;hasta imprimi lafoto para ver si así es más facíl,

como hace uno para verificar si la frecuencia que dice manejar un parlante es cierta, habra alguna manera de medir esto? es que estuve viendo unos spain 10"que dicen 160-5000hz,al parecer me sirvirian bien para los medios, pero la verdad no se que tan confiable sea esta marca, ya que nunca la he usado, si alguna recomendacion, ya que son mas baratos que los b&c .
Aqui la pagina:

http://www.spainaudio-online.com/productos-audio.html

kebra; una duda, como te comenté antes que estoy trabajando los medios con el 15",con el crossover activo,seria mejor mandar la señal de los medios y los agudos por el driver? y los bajos por el 15", que tan conveniente seria?esto mientras consigo los medios 8" o 10", o sigo asi mientras?


----------



## Kebra

jacobs dijo:


> hola a todos ,kebra la verdad no me ha ido bien con lo del inductómetro,hasta el momento las tiendas donde pregunté por el , no lo venden pero si lo pueden pedir y eso demora como 10 o 15 diasops:, tambien pregunte ,si habia un multimetro con inductómetro incorporado y nada, bueno seguiré buscando, como dicen el que busca encuentra;hasta imprimi lafoto para ver si así es más facíl,
> 
> como hace uno para verificar si la frecuencia que dice manejar un parlante es cierta, habra alguna manera de medir esto? es que estuve viendo unos spain 10"que dicen 160-5000hz,al parecer me sirvirian bien para los medios, pero la verdad no se que tan confiable sea esta marca, ya que nunca la he usado, si alguna recomendacion, ya que son mas baratos que los b&c .
> Aqui la pagina:
> 
> http://www.spainaudio-online.com/productos-audio.html
> 
> kebra; una duda, como te comenté antes que estoy trabajando los medios con el 15",con el crossover activo,seria mejor mandar la señal de los medios y los agudos por el driver? y los bajos por el 15", que tan conveniente seria?esto mientras consigo los medios 8" o 10", o sigo asi mientras?



Depende, si el divisor te permite hacerlo, no hay problema. Quiero decir, si podés regular el corte, para utilizar el crossover en modo 2 vías. Por ejemplo, 20Hz - 2KHz para el woofer y 2KHz 20KHz para el driver.
De lo contrario es posible que todo explote.

Acerca de la respuesta del parlante... Tenés que confiar en lo que te dice el fabricante, realizar pruebas con microfonos y osciloscopio, y un generador de ruido rosa.

Debes conseguir un tweeter que arranque en 5KHz, y con un filtro de 3er orden estaría resuelto el tema pasivo.


----------



## jacobs

Kebra dijo:


> Depende, si el divisor te permite hacerlo, no hay problema. Quiero decir, si podés regular el corte, para utilizar el crossover en modo 2 vías. Por ejemplo, 20Hz - 2KHz para el woofer y 2KHz 20KHz para el driver.
> .


 
Sí; el crossover activo me da la opción de trabajarlo a dos vías, y hacerle el corte al woofer a 2khz, y el driver de 2khz -20khz, asi que esta semana, probaré asi, a ver como me va, estuve víendo las especificaciones del driver y tiene un rango de frecuencia de 800hz-2khz,120watts
Con respecto al filtro de 3ºorden, por ahi lei, que atenúan la señal por la cantidad de componentes y que es recomendable que sean actívos, y que para alta potencia no es recomendable usar PCB, sino cableado que dices? 
por lo pronto mientras avanzo en lo del pasivo,(inductómetro) voy a probar con el actívo
Saludos


----------



## Kebra

jacobs dijo:


> Sí; el crossover activo me da la opción de trabajarlo a dos vías, y hacerle el corte al woofer a 2khz, y el driver de 2khz -20khz, asi que esta semana, probaré asi, a ver como me va, estuve víendo las especificaciones del driver y tiene un rango de frecuencia de 800hz-2khz,120watts
> Con respecto al filtro de 3ºorden, por ahi lei, que atenúan la señal por la cantidad de componentes y que es recomendable que sean actívos, y que para alta potencia no es recomendable usar PCB, sino cableado que dices?
> por lo pronto mientras avanzo en lo del pasivo,(inductómetro) voy a probar con el actívo
> Saludos



Perfecto! Ahora, decías que el driver reproduce 800Hz a 2KHz? O serán 20KHz?

Para alta potencia tiene mas rendimiento el crossover activo, como el que usas. Pero cuando no  hay activo, hay que usar el pasivo, que tiene una ligera pérdida de potencia.
Pero esa pérdida depende de como se construya. EL tema del cableado, depende. Podés utilizar un pcb estañado. Eso manejalo según tus posibilidades. Además la potencia está en el woofer, despues ya no es tanta la corriente que circula.


----------



## jacobs

Kebra dijo:


> Perfecto! Ahora, decías que el driver reproduce 800Hz a 2KHz? O serán 20KHz?.


Cierto, me equivoque 800hz-20khz


Kebra dijo:


> Para alta potencia tiene mas rendimiento el crossover activo, como el que usas. Pero cuando no hay activo, hay que usar el pasivo, que tiene una ligera pérdida de potencia.
> Pero esa pérdida depende de como se construya. EL tema del cableado, depende. Podés utilizar un pcb estañado. Eso manejalo según tus posibilidades. Además la potencia está en el woofer, despues ya no es tanta la corriente que circula.


Ok, eso queria saber.En todo caso, la idea es que tengan las dos posibilidades ,activo y pasivo para cuando no tenga que llevar el activo usar el pasivo


----------



## jacobs

Kebra dijo:


> Depende, si el divisor te permite hacerlo, no hay problema. Quiero decir, si podés regular el corte, para utilizar el crossover en modo 2 vías. Por ejemplo, 20Hz - 2KHz para el woofer y 2KHz 20KHz para el driver.
> De lo contrario es posible que todo explote.


Hola a todos , de nuevo por acá, bueno Kebra estuve trabando el sistema a dos vias biamplificado con el crossover activo, tal como me lo recomendastes, el woofer hasta los 2khz y de ahí en adelante el driver, les quite los filtros de 1uf, y los deje no más con la resistencia de 10x20wts de las que son largas y blancas (por si acaso no se me fueran a quemar), y te cuento que en verdad, quedé asombrado del rendimiento que me han dado, y cómo mejoró el sonido, de verdad agradesco tu consejo, a propósito, les dejo la resistencia, o se las quito, influye esto en algo?o sirve para protegerlos?


----------



## chaser

Perdon con mi ignorancia pero no entiendo por mas que leo y sigo leyendo, pero no se de donde sacan las frecuencias del altavoz. porque yo lo que quiero es hacer un crossover de 2 bocinas que no tienen ya etiqueta y son reparadas.
Las dos bocinas son de 8 ohms a 400 w rms. Pero mi pregunta es si quiero hacer un crossover para estas bocinas (que las ocupare para un bajo electronico) no entiendo de donde sale la maldita frecuencia, es la frecuencia que yo quiero esperar o simplemente de donde la saco porque todos los programas o calculos me piden la frecuencia. y no se de donde sacarla.

me podrian decir como la saco o si es la que quiero que tengan las bocinas, por favor?

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

chaser dijo:


> ......no entiendo por mas que leo y sigo leyendo, pero no se de donde sacan las frecuencias del altavoz....


Las frecuencias (Mas bien respuesta a frecuencia) deberían salir de la hoja de datos de cada altavoz.
Esto quiere decir que un altavoz para "Graves" (Woofer) reproduce *mejor* las frecuencias que se consideran "Graves".
Un altavoz para medios (Midrange) reproduce *mejor* las frecuencias que se consideran medios y por último un altavoz para agudos (Tweeter) reproducirá *mejor* las frecuencias que se consideran como agudos.
Por que escribí *"Mejor"*, porque, por ejemplo un woofer cuyo rango sea hasta 1500Hz, también reproducirá una frecuencia superior, por ejemplo 2500 Hz, pero el rendimiento (SPL Sound Presure Level) habrá disminuido considerablemente a esa frecuencia.

Una estimación podría ser que un woofer reproduce hasta unos 2000Hz, un midrange entre 2000 y 6000Hz y por último un tweeter a partir de los 6000Hz, por supuesto esto depende del parlante considerado (Marca, modelo).


----------



## chaser

Fogonazo dijo:


> Las frecuencias (Mas bien respuesta a frecuencia) deberían salir de la *hoja de datos de cada altavoz*.
> 
> 
> Gracias fogonazo, si te comento que no tengo yo niguna hoja de datos tengo que sacar la frecuencia que yo deseo para estas bocinas?.
> 
> Popr ejemplo dices del woofer maneja frecuencias bajas de hasta 1500hz, yo puedo hacer mi crossover a mi gusto de frecuencias por ejemplo que corte a 500hz?
> 
> Esda mas que nada es mi duda, que si de la frecuencia que se maneja entre cada via del crossover puedo yo asignar la frecuencia.
> 
> Aqui se publico una pagina que calcula los datos del crossover y solo pide el valor de la frecuencia y calcula los datos tanto para tweeter como bajos, no se si la ubicas? que valor de frecuencia puedo poner si lo utilizo para un bajo electrico?
> 
> gracias por tu respuesta.


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola. Normalmente los amplificadores para instrumentos *no* tienen un divisor de frecuencias pasivo (capacitores, bobinas, resistencias, etc...) conectado al altavoz o parlante o bocina....

El preamplificador dedicado al intrumento (puede ser guitarra, puede ser un bajo) se encarga de entregar al amplificador la señal tratada adecuadamente con filtros segun el instrumento de que se trate. 

Puedes buscar en el foro un preamplificador de bajo electrico, le agregas un amplificador universal de la potencia que desees para tus necesidades y luego conectas el altavoz directamente al mismo sin filtros o crossover pasivo en el medio. 

Luego, con la ecualizacion haces las correcciones de frecuencia de forma *activa* y no pasiva que te dara mejores resultados.

saludos
y suerte

Juan Jose


----------



## Fogonazo

Popr ejemplo dices del woofer maneja frecuencias bajas de hasta 1500hz, yo puedo hacer mi crossover a mi gusto de frecuencias por ejemplo que corte a 500hz?
........[/QUOTE]
Puedes, pero habrá que veri si el crossover que calculaste cumple con lo que el parlante necesita.
Una posibilidad es "Ir probando" distintos cortes de frecuencia y cual le agrada mas a tu oído.


----------



## chaser

gracias juan jose, me queda claro eso. Osea que o le pongo nada a mis altavoces solo los ecualizo, y como mantener mi impedancia si conecto dos en paralelo se me baja la impedancia a 4 ohms y es lo que quiero evitar, como le hago en este caso.

y gracias tambien a ti fogonazo ya me aclaraste la duda mas importante que tenia,que es el sonido que yo quiera segun mis bocinas no? tengo que hacer pruebas en frecuencias hasta que me de lo mas cercano a la impedancia de la bobina?


----------



## Kebra

Hola muchachos, les traigo una noticia muy buena (ya veo que lo conocen y no es noticia). 


Buscando en la web hallé, sin quererlo, un soft para diseñar baffles desde cero. Incluye además un medidor de impedancia que es UNA PAPA usarlo! Con 2 miniplug stereo, un poco de cable, pinzas cocodrilo, una placa de sonido igual o superior a soundblaster 16 y UNA RESISTENCIA, te mide la impedancia en 3 formas: al aire, en baffle infinito (caja cerrada) y en el baffle final en donde va a ser montado. Con la primer medida, calcula los parametros T/S, y con la tercera la impedancia real que va a tener el sistema, para calcular en base a ésto el crossover.
No sólo es fácil de utilizar, sino que además viene con la ayuda muy detallada.
Ah, es FREE. Gratis. 

El mismo pueden descargarlo desde http://www.speakerworkshop.com/

Llevo usándolo 6 horas (me llevó tiempo armar los cables y desarmar los baffles para probarlos) y me encantó.

Pruébenlo.



jacobs dijo:


> Hola a todos , de nuevo por acá, bueno Kebra estuve trabando el sistema a dos vias biamplificado con el crossover activo, tal como me lo recomendastes, el woofer hasta los 2khz y de ahí en adelante el driver, les quite los filtros de 1uf, y los deje no más con la resistencia de 10x20wts de las que son largas y blancas (por si acaso no se me fueran a quemar), y te cuento que en verdad, quedé asombrado del rendimiento que me han dado, y cómo mejoró el sonido, de verdad agradesco tu consejo, a propósito, les dejo la resistencia, o se las quito, influye esto en algo?o sirve para protegerlos?



En teoría, podrías quitárselas sin problema. Esos atenuadores se usan en divisores pasivos, para equilibrar la respuesta. Si lo utilizas en modo activo, no deberías correr riesgo alguno, siempre y cuando no te equivoques en las conexiones y le mandes graves al driver


----------



## Fogonazo

Kebra dijo:


> Hola muchachos, les traigo una noticia muy buena (ya veo que lo conocen y no es noticia).


----------



## jacobs

Kebra dijo:


> En teoría, podrías quitárselas sin problema. Esos atenuadores se usan en divisores pasivos, para equilibrar la respuesta. Si lo utilizas en modo activo, no deberías correr riesgo alguno, siempre y cuando no te equivoques en las conexiones y le mandes graves al driver


Definitivamente hoy para un evento que tuve, les quite la resistencia, y se escucharon mucho mejor que antes, me gusta como se oyen ahora, a proposito me preguntaron que les habia hecho a los parlantes, los que antes estaban acostumbrados a escucharlas ,ya que tambien notaron la diferenca


----------



## Kebra

Bueno, estuve haciendo mediciones de impedancia, y llegué a un par de conclusiones:

- No cambies algo que vino de fábrica, ya está todo calculado.
- Si los parlantes no son de buena calidad, mejor medí la impedancia, porque el resultado puede variar mucho cuando calcules el crossover.

Como ya dije antes, a unos baffles Technics les cambié el tweeter piojoso de cartón que trajo de fábrica por unos balas con domo de titanio. Hice las mediciones que tenía a mi alcance y calculé un crossover que ya posteé previamente con todo y foto. El resultado fue un sonido bastante agresivo, y a veces el oído derecho me "clippeaba". Si, escuchaba una fritura como parlante a punto de desconarse. Pensé que tenía algún problema, aunque nunca hice nada al respecto. 

Bien, de fábrica los baffles venían con 2 capacitores y una resistencia como crossover. Me sorprendió que no tenga bobina el woofer ni el mid. 
Cambié el tweeter, armé el divisor, en fin. Hace 48 hs medí la impedancia de cada parlante, obtuve las curvas, exportadas a archivos ZMA e importadas en el programa con cual calculé los crossovers.

Me daba cualquier cosa, una bestialidad. Entonces recordé los valores de fábrica, los coloqué en el programa, y me encontré con una respuesta mucho mejor, con menos componentes. Solo capacitores y resistencias. Casi como era originalmente, con la variación obvia del nuevo tweeter.

Adjunto capturas de pantalla de la respuesta anterior que era mala, y de la actual.

Cosa e' mandinga!







Noten que en el circuito las bobinas figuran con valor 0.001mH. Es así porque tiene que estar definido el componente, si no, no lo representa correctamente.


----------



## Kebra

Bien... Como no pude con mi genio, seguí investigando como hacer sonar mejor estos baffluchos, y dí en la tecla con un divisor de 2º orden. Me pasé 2 horas soldando :enfadado: porque realmente es un lío, mas cuando son las 4 de la mañana y uno quiere que ya esté terminado... Pero salió andando de 10. El sonido resultante es bonito. Suena suave, y con todos los planos mas separados, claro por los 12 dB de atenuación... En fin, como siempre adjunto respuesta en frecuencia y esquema.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Kebra dijo:


> Hola muchachos, les traigo una noticia muy buena (ya veo que lo conocen y no es noticia).


 
Hola kebra, muchas gracias por el link, me alegro que hayas decidido volver a participar, tus aportes son de valiosa ayuda.

Saludos.


----------



## plastikman

Hola Juan Jose, he leido todo el post y he aprendido mucho, pero tengo una duda:

Quiero hacer un crossover pasivo de dos vías para 2 woofers en paralelo y un tweeter de bala de titanio

Los Woofers son de 60 watts rms a 8 ohms y 8 pulgadas de diametro
Frecuencia de respuesta de 25 Hz a 3000 Hz
Sensibilidad de 90 dB

El tweeter es 50 watts rms 1 pulgada y la impedancia me desconcierta ya que dice 4-8 ohms
Frecuencia de respuesta 2000 Hz a 24000 Hz
Sensibilidad de 109 dB

No cuento con las graficas de impedancia ni respuesta en frecuencia de los componentes.
Me gustaría que la impedancia del sistema quedara en 8 ohms

¿Crees que la frecuencia de corte del crossover esté bien a 2500 Hz?
En ese caso:
¿Piensas que me sirva el crossover que publicaste en la primera pagina llamado div_8_2500?
Aqui en Foros de electronica he leido que para proteger el tweeter es mejor un filtro Butterworth de tercer orden ¿Tu que piensas? o ¿tambien esta protegido el tweeter con un filtro de segundo orden?
¿Tengo que atenuar el tweeter 16 dB con un L-Pad y de que valores serian las resistencias?

Por ultimo, soy de México y aca solo se consiguen capacitores de poliester y de mylar (MKT) en valores de 2.2 , 3.3  y  4.7 microfarads a 250 volts, de cuales me recomiendas que use?

Perdon por tantas preguntas pero ya estoy desesperado por armar el bafle y lo ultimo que me falta es el crossover.

Saludos y gracias por tu pronta respuesta.


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola plastikman. Si no tienes la grafica de impedancia vs frecuencia de los altavoces no es seguro que con los calculos consigas un crosover adecuado a tu aplicacion. Ahora, en los primeros post hay un metodo para que una vez elegida la frecuencia de cruce del crosover puedas con instrumentos adecuados obtener mediante medidicion de variables simples como tension y corriente la impedancia que luego te servira para construir tu crosover.

Una cosa es segura: no obtendras 8 ohms con dos woofers de 8 cada uno. No hay conexcion posible para obtenerla. En paralelo te dara 4 y en serie te dara 16. 
Siempre que los dos sean woofers.!
Si empleas uno como woofer, uno como medio bajo y el tweeter puede que entonces obtengas 8 finalemnte. Pero en este caso seria un crosover de 3 vias y xxxx orden.

Desde mi punto de vista la mejor proteccion es siempre la buena eleccion del amplificador y un protector electronico. Pero, no siempre es posible hacerlo asique me inclino por la proteccion mediante lampara o un crosover bien calculado.

El L-pad no me cierra que sea de tanto!
16 db de caida es una locura. Tampoco es lo mismo un driver que un super tweeter.
No puedes subir unas fotos de tus componentes?.
Marca y modelo? 
asi podemos hacer mejor las cosas.

Por lo de probarlo, no tienes que tener el cros armado, prueba lo siguiente: si tu ampli soporta 4 ohms conecta los woofer en paralelo y al tweeter un capacitos no polarizado de 4,7 uf x 250 volts. Lo pruebas a bajo volumen y empiezas a conocer tus componentes. 

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## MFK08

Juan Jose dijo:


> Una cosa es segura: no obtendras 8 ohms con dos woofers de 8 cada uno. No hay conexcion posible para obtenerla. En paralelo te dara 16 y en serie te dara 4.
> 
> Juan Jose


 

Es un erro de teclado me imagino jj?


----------



## Tacatomon

¿Resistencia Inversa?


----------



## Kebra

plastikman dijo:


> Hola Juan Jose, he leido todo el post y he aprendido mucho, pero tengo una duda:
> 
> Quiero hacer un crossover pasivo de dos vías para 2 woofers en paralelo y un tweeter de bala de titanio
> 
> Los Woofers son de 60 watts rms a 8 ohms y 8 pulgadas de diametro
> Frecuencia de respuesta de 25 Hz a 3000 Hz
> Sensibilidad de 90 dB
> 
> El tweeter es 50 watts rms 1 pulgada y la impedancia me desconcierta ya que dice 4-8 ohms
> Frecuencia de respuesta 2000 Hz a 24000 Hz
> Sensibilidad de 109 dB
> 
> No cuento con las graficas de impedancia ni respuesta en frecuencia de los componentes.
> Me gustaría que la impedancia del sistema quedara en 8 ohms
> 
> ¿Crees que la frecuencia de corte del crossover esté bien a 2500 Hz?
> En ese caso:
> ¿Piensas que me sirva el crossover que publicaste en la primera pagina llamado div_8_2500?
> Aqui en Foros de electronica he leido que para proteger el tweeter es mejor un filtro Butterworth de tercer orden ¿Tu que piensas? o ¿tambien esta protegido el tweeter con un filtro de segundo orden?
> ¿Tengo que atenuar el tweeter 16 dB con un L-Pad y de que valores serian las resistencias?
> 
> Por ultimo, soy de México y aca solo se consiguen capacitores de poliester y de mylar (MKT) en valores de 2.2 , 3.3  y  4.7 microfarads a 250 volts, de cuales me recomiendas que use?
> 
> Perdon por tantas preguntas pero ya estoy desesperado por armar el bafle y lo ultimo que me falta es el crossover.
> 
> Saludos y gracias por tu pronta respuesta.



Con el tema de los valores de capacitores, vas a tener que hacer lo que hacemos la mayoría, y es jugar con las conexiones serie-paralelo para lograr la capacidad deseada.

El comportamiento de los capacitores es opuesto al de las resistencias, mientras que las R en serie suman su resistencia y en paralelo la promedian, los C suman su capacidad en paralelo y en serie la promedian.

Para calcular Rt con resistencias en serie: R1+R2+R3...+Rn= Rt
Para calcular Rt con resistencias en paralelo: (1/R1)+(1/R2)+(1/R3)...+(1/Rn)=1/Rt => Rt=1/(1/Rt)

Para calcular Ct con capacitores en serie: (1/C1)+(1/C2)+(1/C3)...+(1/Cn)=1/Ct => Ct=1/(1/Ct)
Para calcular Ct con capacitores en paralelo: C1+C2+C3...+Cn=Ct

Cualquier calculadora científica te permite trabajar con 1/X, tambien expresado como X^-1.


----------



## Juan Jose

MFK08 dijo:


> Es un erro de teclado me imagino jj?


 
NO. gracias. es un error mio de APURADO :enfadado:

saludos. 

Juan jose


----------



## Cacho

MFK08 dijo:


> Es un *erro* de teclado me imagino jj?


Eso sí es un erro*r* de teclado 

Saludos


----------



## MFK08

jajaja tienes razon cacho


----------



## plastikman

Hola Juan Jose, gracias por tus conocimientos y tu rapida respuesta.

Ya ví en la pagina web y fui a la tienda y no tienen las graficas de respuesta en frecuencia y ohmiaje, ¿se podrá hacer el crossover a ciegas?
Si armo el crossover div_8_2500_327 que publicaste en la primera pagina, ¿me servirá? ¿Que es lo que podria cambiar si no sabemos la grafica de ohmiaje? ¿la frecuencia de cruce se modificaría?
Estos son mis componentes que tengo








*



*

de antemano te doy las gracias y espero tu respuesta 

Tambien gracias a *Kebra *por el aporte de las resistencias y capacitores.


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola. Me parece mejor si vas a gastar dinero, que conectes los parlantes sin crosoover en los woofer y al supertweter con un capacitor de 3.3 uf para probar. A lo mejor puedes solo construirte un cros para los agudos y tiras los medios y los bajos con el woofer. (llega hasta los 3000 hz). Que el tw arranque de ahi. Ademas ganas en potencia y no necesitas atenuarlo.

Me parece que vas a tener falta de medios con esa configuracion de componentes (parlantes). (qoofer + tweter) pero puede que ande bien. Sino te consigues un 4 pulgadas de medios o uno de 6 y entonces si haces un corte de frecuencia a unos 800 entre graves y medios y a 5500 entre medios y agudos.

Respecto de armar un cros a ciegas NO es necesario ya que https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/divisor-frecuencias-crossover-8691/#post51726 tenes como calcularlas y te puedo decir como dato que por ejemplo el tweter puede variar hasta un 100 % su impedancia a ciertas frecuencias. Por ejemplo me toco parlantes de medios que tiene 12 ohms en ciertas frecuencias y son parlantes comunes de 8 ohms. Eso cambia y MUCHO los resultados de los componentes del crosover y lo que escuchas porque puede pasar que tengas baches de frecuencias y no se escuche bien tu bafle. 

Lo mejor es hacerlo plano y para ello tenes que seguir lo mejor posible la teoria y las reglas del buen arte en la construccion de tu crosover pasivo y te aseguro que no te vas a desilusionar.

Tu parlante es de 8 o de 10 pulgadas?
Cual es la marca y modelo esacto? 
El tweter?

saludos y suerte.

Juan José.


----------



## Ing.Jr

Hola a todos.

Espero que este sea el lugar adecuado para preguntar acerca de los filtros para un dos vias. Un crossover para graves y agudos.

El caso es que he disenyado una caja para unos altavoces que tenia.
Los parametros de estos son:

Un WOOFER de la companyia ALPHARD Modelo DW 65K-2 4ohm 
Potencia MAX: 140 W 
Potencia RMS: 70 W 
Impedancia: 4 Ohm 
BW: 47 - 5000 Hz 
SPL (2.83V / 1m): 88 dB 
Material de la Membrana: kevlar 
Zawieszenie górne: guma 
Kosz: stal 
Karkas cewki: aluminium 
Diametro: 6.5" / 16.5 cm 
X-max: 3.6 mm 
Iman: 110 x 20 mm 
Peso: 1.87 kg 

Un TWEETER de Acustics TVM Modelo ARV 104 

ACOUSTICAL DATA 
Rated noise power 45 W 
Short term maximum power 200 W 
Rated impedance 4 Ohm 
Resonance frequency Fs - Hz 
Rated frequency range 2500 - 18000 Hz 
Sensitivity 91 dB

Adjunto la grafica del tweeter que venia en el datasheet.
Del Woofer solo tengo los datos que he escrito.

El caso es que estaba pensadno en algo sencillo. Un filtor de 2nd orden.
Pero no se muy bien donde poner las frecuencia de corte. Habia pensado cortar los bajos a 3kHz  y los agudos tambien para que se solapen las respuestas en frecuencia y conseguir un comportamiento lo mas plano posible.

Estoy abierto a sugerencias o consejos ya que soy un novato en esto. Por cierto felicidades a la gente del foro. Tiene un nivel increible.

PS: Adjunto tambien una foto de la caja que me he disenyado. A partir de unos planos que encontre en este foro pozo de sabiduria. 

Gracias, Un saludo.


----------



## Kebra

Ing.Jr dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Espero que este sea el lugar adecuado para preguntar acerca de los filtros para un dos vias. Un crossover para graves y agudos.
> 
> El caso es que he disenyado una caja para unos altavoces que tenia.
> Los parametros de estos son:
> 
> Un WOOFER de la companyia ALPHARD Modelo DW 65K-2 4ohm
> Potencia MAX: 140 W
> Potencia RMS: 70 W
> Impedancia: 4 Ohm
> BW: 47 - 5000 Hz
> SPL (2.83V / 1m): 88 dB
> Material de la Membrana: kevlar
> Zawieszenie górne: guma
> Kosz: stal
> Karkas cewki: aluminium
> Diametro: 6.5" / 16.5 cm
> X-max: 3.6 mm
> Iman: 110 x 20 mm
> Peso: 1.87 kg
> 
> Un TWEETER de Acustics TVM Modelo ARV 104
> 
> ACOUSTICAL DATA
> Rated noise power 45 W
> Short term maximum power 200 W
> Rated impedance 4 Ohm
> Resonance frequency Fs - Hz
> Rated frequency range 2500 - 18000 Hz
> Sensitivity 91 dB
> 
> Adjunto la grafica del tweeter que venia en el datasheet.
> Del Woofer solo tengo los datos que he escrito.
> 
> El caso es que estaba pensadno en algo sencillo. Un filtor de 2nd orden.
> Pero no se muy bien donde poner las frecuencia de corte. Habia pensado cortar los bajos a 3kHz  y los agudos tambien para que se solapen las respuestas en frecuencia y conseguir un comportamiento lo mas plano posible.
> 
> Estoy abierto a sugerencias o consejos ya que soy un novato en esto. Por cierto felicidades a la gente del foro. Tiene un nivel increible.
> 
> PS: Adjunto tambien una foto de la caja que me he disenyado. A partir de unos planos que encontre en este foro pozo de sabiduria.
> 
> Gracias, Un saludo.



Bien, para hacer las cosas BIEN, y evitarte futuros dolores de cabeza, yo te aconsejaría que obtengas la curva de impedancia de ambos parlantes, woofer y tweeter. Para el caso del crossover es mas importante la del tweeter, porque vas a poder ver la Fs (frecuencia de resonsancia) del mismo, esto es muy facil de ver en la curva de impedancia, por tiene un pico muy notorio en la Fs. El corte tenes que hacerlo mas arriba de la Fs, porque si lo haces trabajar en la Fs vas a tener tb un pico respuesta que te va perforar los oídos (o quiza no).
Generalmente esos picos son entre 800 y 1200 Hz para tweeter buenos. 

Por ejemplo, este tweeter lo medí yo, y obtuve esta curva:



Claramente se ve que la Fs esta muy cerca de los 1100Hz, y que la impedancia se va hciendo plana para los 3KHz. Yo elijo entonces como límite de corte 3KHz para este tweeter. De esta manera se logra también una impedancia mas plana en las frecuencias en las que va a ser utilizado, pero eso se verá mejor durante al construcción del filtro.

Cuando diseñás un filtro, lo que tenes que mirar como punto de inicio es cual es la impedancia en el punto de corte, y en base a eso hacés los cálculos. Dependerá de que tan plana sea la impedancia del tweeter y como sea su fase, para saber como será la respuesta final en frecuencia. Pero para arrancar, ese es el punto.
Esto se puede mejorar utilizando un software que permita jugar con los valores y mientras observar en tiempo real como varía la respuesta, la impedancia y la fase.

Finalmente, el examen óptimo lo hace tu oído. Acá entra en juego la subjetividad, y no hay forma de medirla ni calcularla.
A veces suena mejor algo que en los números no es preciso, pero al oído es fascinante.


Te recomiendo que utilices el software que usé yo para hacer esta medicion de impedancia, porque es realmente muy sencillo utilizarlo, y la inversión en materiales necesarios para ponerlo en marcha es de menos de 7 dólares. 

Necesitas 2 pinzas cocodrilo, 3 metros de cable bipolar, un metro de cable mallado stereo, 2 mini jacks stereo, una bornerita, y unas resistencias de 1/4 watt.

Este software es free, 100% gratuito, y muy sencillo de utilizar para realizar mediciones.

Se llama Speaker Workshop, descargalo de aca: http://www.speakerworkshop.com/

En éste link explican paso por paso como configurarlo y armar los cables de medición:

http://www.claudionegro.com/infosw.html

Una vez que tengas las impedancias medidas, exportalas a ZMA y si queres pasamelas y te calculo el crossover.


----------



## Ing.Jr

Kebra dijo:


> Bien, para hacer las cosas BIEN, y evitarte futuros dolores de cabeza, yo te aconsejaría que obtengas la curva de impedancia de ambos parlantes, woofer y tweeter. Para el caso del crossover es mas importante la del tweeter, porque vas a poder ver la Fs (frecuencia de resonsancia) del mismo, esto es muy facil de ver en la curva de impedancia, por tiene un pico muy notorio en la Fs. El corte tenes que hacerlo mas arriba de la Fs, porque si lo haces trabajar en la Fs vas a tener tb un pico respuesta que te va perforar los oídos (o quiza no).
> Generalmente esos picos son entre 800 y 1200 Hz para tweeter buenos.
> 
> Por ejemplo, este tweeter lo medí yo, y obtuve esta curva:
> 
> 
> 
> Claramente se ve que la Fs esta muy cerca de los 1100Hz, y que la impedancia se va hciendo plana para los 3KHz. Yo elijo entonces como límite de corte 3KHz para este tweeter. De esta manera se logra también una impedancia mas plana en las frecuencias en las que va a ser utilizado, pero eso se verá mejor durante al construcción del filtro.
> 
> Cuando diseñás un filtro, lo que tenes que mirar como punto de inicio es cual es la impedancia en el punto de corte, y en base a eso hacés los cálculos. Dependerá de que tan plana sea la impedancia del tweeter y como sea su fase, para saber como será la respuesta final en frecuencia. Pero para arrancar, ese es el punto.
> Esto se puede mejorar utilizando un software que permita jugar con los valores y mientras observar en tiempo real como varía la respuesta, la impedancia y la fase.
> 
> Finalmente, el examen óptimo lo hace tu oído. Acá entra en juego la subjetividad, y no hay forma de medirla ni calcularla.
> A veces suena mejor algo que en los números no es preciso, pero al oído es fascinante.
> 
> 
> Te recomiendo que utilices el software que usé yo para hacer esta medicion de impedancia, porque es realmente muy sencillo utilizarlo, y la inversión en materiales necesarios para ponerlo en marcha es de menos de 7 dólares.
> 
> Necesitas 2 pinzas cocodrilo, 3 metros de cable bipolar, un metro de cable mallado stereo, 2 mini jacks stereo, una bornerita, y unas resistencias de 1/4 watt.
> 
> Este software es free, 100% gratuito, y muy sencillo de utilizar para realizar mediciones.
> 
> Se llama Speaker Workshop, descargalo de aca: http://www.speakerworkshop.com/
> 
> En éste link explican paso por paso como configurarlo y armar los cables de medición:
> 
> http://www.claudionegro.com/infosw.html
> 
> Una vez que tengas las impedancias medidas, exportalas a ZMA y si queres pasamelas y te calculo el crossover.


 

Hola Kebra.

Me surgen unas dudas acerca del metodo que me comentas.
Para medir los parametros necesitaria un amplificador? Lo digo porque por ahora no dispongo de el. Y tengo que comprarlo. O simplemente con la tarjeta de sonido basta.

Tambien cabe la posibilidad de hacer las mediciones en mi trabajo. Ya que ahi dispongo de osciloscopio, y generador de funciones. Asi puedo hacer el barrido de frecuencias y hacer la tabla excel con los valores de tension, corriente y calcular la impedancia. O buscar la Fs con la funcion X-Y del osciloscopio. 
Aunque de esta manera no se que amplitud deberia darle a la senyal para hacer el barrido. 


Por cierto, las resistencias que dices que valores de resistencia que me comentas deberia tomar. Son como explican en la web http://www.claudionegro.com/swsetup/cables/cables.html de 10ohm la de referencia y las del divisor resistivo de dos de 1kohm y dos de 200ohm. 
Supongo que son para protegerlo de sobretensiones  la entrada de la tarjeta de sonido, y el altavoz.

El caso es que este fin de semana me gustaria comprar los materiales y ponerme a hacer las medidas porque tengo la caja par los drivers en casa hecha artesanalmente con madera de tilo y no puedo esperar a montarlo todo y escucharlo.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Kebra

El divisor de tensión es solamente si tenés una placa de sonido muy vieja tipo (sound blaster 16, awe, etc) a la que se le conectaban directamente los parlantes. Si es de las modernas, no tenes drama.

Lo único que necesitas es la placa de sonido, al menos para medir las impedancias y calcular los parámetros T/S. Para los T/S como usé un mid-bass de 6" bastó con utilizar el método de la masa agregada, una moneda de 6,35 gramos. Para un 12" ya hay que armar una caja.
Yo usé resistencias de 6.6 ohm (2 de 3,3 en serie), 12 ohm, y una de 10 ohm como referencia, que es la que queda fija siempre.
Para medir la resistencia y capacitancia de entrada de la placa de sonido usé 2 de 22Kohm en paralelo que me dio 10,4 Kohm.

Una vez que tengas todo armado, y calibres los volumenes de la placa, medir va a ser muy sencillo. Conectas los cocodrilos, y listo. Despues vas a tener que jugar con la "precisión" de la medida en el programa, porque a veces si le das mucha resolución, te mide algunos picos de impedancia que no son tan así, y no te van a dejar calcular o estimar los T/S. De cualquier manera el gabinete ya o tenes armado, así que solo lo usarías para medir las impedancias.

Si disponés de generador de audio y osciloscopio, podés usarlos como para comprobar las mediciones en algunos puntos, como por ejemplo el punto de crossover. Una señal de 1Vpp es lo que se usa generalmente para estas mediciones.


----------



## jacobs

Hola a todos de nuevo por acá,
Bueno les comento que ya en dos ocasiones se han quemado los cuatro drivers, primero cuando un dj abuso de los agudos hace ya como un mes, y ahora en un evento que tuvimos este fin de semana todo iba bien cantaron unos que otros pero faltando una hora para terminar , pasaron unos reggetoneros a cantar,(digo a gritar)y zas alla volaron los drivers, en conclusión como hago para protegerlos y que no pase de nuevo, les comento que antes los tenia con los capacitores y la resistencia , pero como me dijo kebra que con el crossover activo no habia necesidad de los capacitores se los quite y los puse a trabajar sin nada pero ahora no se que está pasando porque antes no se me habian quemado, les dejo las especificaciones a ver que me aconsejan:
driversBK 180wts 8ohm ,800hz-20000hz
crossover activo beheringer cx3400 configurado a dos vias el woofer hasta los 2000hz y el driver de 2000hz-20000hz
el amplificador de los driver: crest cpx1500 con el potenciometro en el numero 6 como veran esta muy bajo el volumen ya que este ampli bota 500wts a 4 ohm, y los drivers son de 180 de antemano les agradezco su ayuda


----------



## Kebra

A ver... Esos 180 W no significan que el driver se banque 180 w, sino que es para utilizar en un sistema cuya potencia total sea 180 w. Esa bobinita no se banca la corriente que pasaría para disipar 180 W ni en una película de Spielberg.

Yo estoy armando un sistema hi-end de 50 W RMS y el woofer es de 50 W, y el tweeter también.

Estuve buscando info sobre como se distribuye la potencia ya que quien me vendió los tweeter y arma los woofers, me dió unos datos aproximados, pero no me dijo como lo calculó. Lo mas coherente fué lo que me pasó el amigo ezavalla, y que coincide con los valores que me dio el fabricante.

Tomalo como guía como para elegir la potencia del driver que vas a usar. Tené en cuenta que como mínimo la pendiente del corte tiene que ser de 12dB/otc.

Leete este post y vas a entender por qué se quemaron los drivers.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...soportada-tweeter-sin-filtrar-filtrado-27779/


----------



## jacobs

Hola Kebra que gusto saludarte de nuevo, como veras estoy en esto del audio porque me gusta y me dedico a sonorizar eventos ,pero no tengo esos conocimientos tecnicos del audio como vos, de antemano agradezco la paciencia que me han tenido ya que lo que mas deseo es aprender cada dia mas, ya lei lo que me dijistes, en estos momentos ya decidimos comprar las bobinas de repuesto que nos salen mas economicas ,mientras tomamos fuerzas para adquirir unos drivers de mayor potencia, lo que entiendo entonces es que ese ampli es mucho para los drivers? o me equivoco, cosa que se me viene a la mente es si puedo ponerlos a trabajar en serie los cuatro en un solo canal para compensar la carga o no? o dos en serie por canal ya que esa potencia es la que tenemos para los drivers


----------



## Kebra

Es que vos estas alimentando woofers de 500 W y tweeters (o drivers) de 120. Esos tweeters (o drivers) irían con woofers de 100 W.
Si calculás la potencia que reciben según el gráfico anterior, cortados a 2KHz estarían recibiendo unos 100 W rms, cuando en realidad deberían recibir 20.

Esos 20 son de potencia continua, y seguramente soportan picos de potencia mas altos, pero vos los hiciste trabajar continuamente a esa potencia pico, y por eso volaron.

Estos números son aproximados, pero mas o menos te dan una idea de como manejar la potencia.


----------



## jacobs

Kebra dijo:


> Si calculás la potencia que reciben según el gráfico anterior, cortados a 2KHz estarían recibiendo unos 100 W rms, cuando en realidad deberían recibir 20.
> 
> Esos 20 son de potencia continua, y seguramente soportan picos de potencia mas altos, pero vos los hiciste trabajar continuamente a esa potencia pico, y por eso volaron.


 
me tocara entonces reducir esa potencia con algo,una resistencia tal vez? o trabajarlos en serie dos por canal, fijate que cuando les quite los capacitores ,pero tenian la resistencia , no se habian quemado, pero cuando se las quite ahi vino el problema, lo unico que megusto fue que el sonido cambio sin los capacitores aún habiendo dejado la resistencia,
una pregunta, que diferencia tiene el poner una resistencia en el positivo, o en el negativo, cambia esto en algo, la resistencia que tenian era de 10ohm 10w, necesito disminuir esa potencia que entra a los drivers de alguna manera


----------



## Kebra

Para salir del paso podes ponerle las resistencias, aunque lo ideal sería darles menor potencia.


----------



## jacobs

ok bueno sera la resistencia, ya que por el momento no disponemos de un ampli de menor potencia, ya veremos después te cuento


----------



## Ing.Jr

Kebra dijo:


> El divisor de tensión es solamente si tenés una placa de sonido muy vieja tipo (sound blaster 16, awe, etc) a la que se le conectaban directamente los parlantes. Si es de las modernas, no tenes drama.
> 
> Lo único que necesitas es la placa de sonido, al menos para medir las impedancias y calcular los parámetros T/S. Para los T/S como usé un mid-bass de 6" bastó con utilizar el método de la masa agregada, una moneda de 6,35 gramos. Para un 12" ya hay que armar una caja.
> Yo usé resistencias de 6.6 ohm (2 de 3,3 en serie), 12 ohm, y una de 10 ohm como referencia, que es la que queda fija siempre.
> Para medir la resistencia y capacitancia de entrada de la placa de sonido usé 2 de 22Kohm en paralelo que me dio 10,4 Kohm.
> 
> Una vez que tengas todo armado, y calibres los volumenes de la placa, medir va a ser muy sencillo. Conectas los cocodrilos, y listo. Despues vas a tener que jugar con la "precisión" de la medida en el programa, porque a veces si le das mucha resolución, te mide algunos picos de impedancia que no son tan así, y no te van a dejar calcular o estimar los T/S. De cualquier manera el gabinete ya o tenes armado, así que solo lo usarías para medir las impedancias.
> 
> Si disponés de generador de audio y osciloscopio, podés usarlos como para comprobar las mediciones en algunos puntos, como por ejemplo el punto de crossover. Una señal de 1Vpp es lo que se usa generalmente para estas mediciones.




Ante todo gracias por la ayuda.

 Finalmente ya he conseguido los componentes, cables bipolares y estereo, minijacks y resistencias. Tambien me compre una soun blaster live 5.1.
 De lo que no dispongo es de multimetro, no se si es necesario para hacer las mediciones de los parametros por este metodo. 
 Supongo que siempre seria mejor tenerlo. 

 Tambien he descargado el "SW" y lo he instalado.

 Ahora mis dudas son:

1.Como y para que medimos la impedancia y capacitancia de entrada de la placa?
    Con la configuracion de los cables "LOOP CABLE" o con la configuracion "IMPEDANCE CABLE"
De no ser asi cual es el esquema que utilizas para medirlas.


 2.Ajustar los volumenes de la placa lo hacemos con el "SW", despues de comprobar el maximo valor que ofrece nuestra placa sin distrosionar?

 Gracias, un saludo.


----------



## Kebra

Ing.Jr dijo:


> Ante todo gracias por la ayuda.
> 
> Finalmente ya he conseguido los componentes, cables bipolares y estereo, minijacks y resistencias. Tambien me compre una soun blaster live 5.1.
> De lo que no dispongo es de multimetro, no se si es necesario para hacer las mediciones de los parametros por este metodo.
> Supongo que siempre seria mejor tenerlo.
> 
> Tambien he descargado el "SW" y lo he instalado.
> 
> Ahora mis dudas son:
> 
> 1.Como y para que medimos la impedancia y capacitancia de entrada de la placa?
> Con la configuracion de los cables "LOOP CABLE" o con la configuracion "IMPEDANCE CABLE"
> De no ser asi cual es el esquema que utilizas para medirlas.
> 
> 
> 2.Ajustar los volumenes de la placa lo hacemos con el "SW", despues de comprobar el maximo valor que ofrece nuestra placa sin distrosionar?
> 
> Gracias, un saludo.



El multímetro es necesario para medir la resistencia real de los resistores que uses para el cable de impedancia y para medir la resistencia a la CC de la bobina del parlante a medir.

La impedancia y capacitancia de la placa se mide para que las mediciones de los parlantes sea mas precisa, tanto en fase como impedancia. 
El LOOP CABLE se usa para ajustar el volumen de la placa. Una vez ajustado y salvado, ya no lo usas mas. Despues usas el IMPEDANCE CABLE.

El ajuste del volumen lo hacés mirando la señal en el SW, y actuando sobre los "potenciómetros" del control de volumen de wind*ws.
Vas a ver que la onda empieza a recortar, y ahí vas a tener que disminuir el volumen.


----------



## Juan Jose

jacobs dijo:


> Hola a todos de nuevo por acá,
> Bueno les comento que ya en dos ocasiones se han quemado los cuatro drivers, primero cuando un dj abuso de los agudos hace ya como un mes, y ahora en un evento que tuvimos este fin de semana todo iba bien cantaron unos que otros pero faltando una hora para terminar , pasaron unos reggetoneros a cantar,(digo a gritar)y zas alla volaron los drivers, en conclusión como hago para protegerlos y que no pase de nuevo, les comento que antes los tenia con los capacitores y la resistencia , pero como me dijo kebra que con el crossover activo no habia necesidad de los capacitores se los quite y los puse a trabajar sin nada pero ahora no se que está pasando porque antes no se me habian quemado, les dejo las especificaciones a ver que me aconsejan:
> driversBK 180wts 8ohm ,800hz-20000hz
> crossover activo beheringer cx3400 configurado a dos vias el woofer hasta los 2000hz y el driver de 2000hz-20000hz
> el amplificador de los driver: crest cpx1500 con el potenciometro en el numero 6 como veran esta muy bajo el volumen ya que este ampli bota 500wts a 4 ohm, y los drivers son de 180 de antemano les agradezco su ayuda


 
hola. Pegale una mirada a este circuito muy sencillo y eficáz!. Protegerá tus driver a partir de cierta potencia superior a la programada (regulada) y no tendras que volver a cambiar tus bobinas.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/proteger-cornetas-tweeter-8345/#post51755

saludos

juan jose


----------



## jacobs

Juan Jose dijo:


> hola. Pegale una mirada a este circuito muy sencillo y eficáz!. Protegerá tus driver a partir de cierta potencia superior a la programada (regulada) y no tendras que volver a cambiar tus bobinas.
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/proteger-cornetas-tweeter-8345/#post51755
> 
> saludos
> 
> juan jose


Hola ese circuito sirve para alta potencia?
la resistencia que le puse en serie con el driver para reducir la potencia que viene del ampli, es de 10ohm10watt, si sera suficiente? o de 10ohm 20watts, cual de las dos?
otra cosa el poner la resistencia en serie con el driver da lo mismo conectarla en el borne positivo que en el negativo?
altera esto en algo?
la pregunta surge porque cuando estabamos colocando las resistencias, por error colocamos una de ellas en el borne negativo, y a diferencia de las que tenian la resistencia en el borne positivo, la que pusimos en el borne negativo, daba un mejor sonido ese driver que los otros, la voz del que hablaba tenia mas claridad, esto nos llamo la atencion, del porque ese se escuchaba mejor, revisamos y nos dimos cuenta de ese detalle, esto me llevo a pensar que si podia ponerlas todas en el negativo, claro teniendo en cuenta la proteccion de la resistencia, que me dicen?
de antemano agradeciendo su ayuda
saludos


----------



## Juan Jose

El circuito del protector electrónico se regula dependiendo de la potencia maxima que vos queres que el driver tite. En pocas palabras el circuito permanece inmune hasta que la tension entre los bornes del diver supera cierto valor preregulado y en ese caso empieza a cortocircuitar el driver con resistencias que disipan el estra de potencia y asi no quemas el driver. Yo lo tengo instalado en la mayoria de los bafles que consrtuyo ya que me aseguro que no quemarán nada por lo menos mientras dura la garantia. Ahora si despues de habrirlos y chusmearlos dentro deciden sacarle el protector (porque cuando el mismo actua es como que el driver *raspara o distorsionara mal)* ahi es cosa de cada uno si se le queman los mismos. 

La realidad es que el driver te espesifica la potencia rms que soporta. ese valor lo tenes que tener en cuenta para sacra la maxima tension rms que har{a disparar los transistores del protector y listo.  En ek post esta como regularlo sino te paso el articulo completo si desides contruirlo.

Nunca se me quemó un driver con este sistema de proteccion y se lo he instalado a drivers JBL SKP SELENIUM etc... 

Bueno, hay otras opciones como te mensionaron los compañeros y tambien son validas para proteger tu driver.

Respecto de las R en la rama positiva o negativa no se cual podria ser el efecto pero a oidos tuyos si te suenan mejor en una que en otra pues colócalas ahi.

suerte y saludos

juan jose


----------



## Gonzalonal

hola juan jose, como andas? disculpa que te j**a, se que ya has respondido miles de preguntas sobre crossovers para cada uno, pero esta vez, si es posible, necesito que me ayudes con el mio. paso a contarte.
A la salida del stereo del auto me gustaria poner un crossover para separar las frecuencias entre un tweeter y un medio. tengo instalados unos componentes Blaupunkt Gtc 662 MK II (http://www.blaupunkt.com/ar/7606473001_main.asp) trae obviamente 2 parlantes de medios y 2 tweeters. Las frecuencias bajas entre 20hz y 200hz no me innteresan ya quelos dos canales traseros del estereo del auto van a una potencia pioneer que filtra solo las frecuencias y ahi tengo conectado un subwoofer blaupunkt overdrive de 400wrms.

Si no es mucho pedir me gustaria que me enseñaras los calculos para un circuito de segundo orden ya que en un futuro tengo pensado hacer un amplificador 50wrms + 50wrms para mover a plena potencia estos componentes.

PD: no tengo muy claro como seria el conexionado de un circuito de segundo orden para un tweeter y un medios asi que si es posible un diagrama te lo agradeceria mucho.

PD2: para filtrar el canal derecho y tambien el izquiero deberia hacer dos crossovers no? uno para cada canal no?

muchas gracias por la paciencia.
gonzalo


----------



## Ing.Jr

Kebra dijo:


> La impedancia y capacitancia de la placa se mide para que las mediciones de los parlantes sea mas precisa, tanto en fase como impedancia.
> El LOOP CABLE se usa para ajustar el volumen de la placa. Una vez ajustado y salvado, ya no lo usas mas. Despues usas el IMPEDANCE CABLE.


 
Hola Kebra.

No se muy bien como medir la impedancia y capacitancia de salida de la tarjeta de sonido.
Lo unico que se me ocurre es poner una resistencia conocida en serie con el cable estereo y medir con el multimetro la salida de la senyal de la tarjeta de sonido para despejar el valor de la Zout. 
Lo que pasa es que no se que valor ideal tendria V1 (Tension del generador de la tarjeta de sonido). Y no se si se podria controlar con el "SW" para poder calcular a posteriori la Zout.
En cuanto a la medidad de la capacidad de salida hacer lo mismo pero con un condensador de valor conocido en lugar de la resistencia.
No se si voy bien encaminado. 

Gracias, Un saludo


----------



## Juan Jose

Gonzalonal dijo:


> hola juan jose, como andas? disculpa que te j**a, se que ya has respondido miles de preguntas sobre crossovers para cada uno, pero esta vez, si es posible, necesito que me ayudes con el mio. paso a contarte.
> A la salida del stereo del auto me gustaria poner un crossover para separar las frecuencias entre un tweeter y un medio. tengo instalados unos componentes Blaupunkt Gtc 662 MK II (http://www.blaupunkt.com/ar/7606473001_main.asp) trae obviamente 2 parlantes de medios y 2 tweeters. Las frecuencias bajas entre 20hz y 200hz no me innteresan ya quelos dos canales traseros del estereo del auto van a una potencia pioneer que filtra solo las frecuencias y ahi tengo conectado un subwoofer blaupunkt overdrive de 400wrms.
> 
> Si no es mucho pedir me gustaria que me enseñaras los calculos para un circuito de segundo orden ya que en un futuro tengo pensado hacer un amplificador 50wrms + 50wrms para mover a plena potencia estos componentes.
> gonzalo


 

Hola Gomzalo. Bueno, lo que quieres es bastante común ya que la mayoria de las instalaciones de car audio no utilizan al máximo las posibilidades de regulación que los equipos actuales tienen a disposición.

Vamos por parte con algunas consultas:

1 - Tus componentes deben de tener ya un crosover que separa las frecuencias de agudos del TW d las del medio-woofer. Lo tienes conectado?
2 - Tu estereo, que marca y modelo es.? Porque depende mucho ya que si tiene un corte de frecuencia de 175HZ como la mayoria de los de media gama para arriba no teien que hacer ningun crosover de medios que separa las F de 200 hs para arriba.
3 - Tus componente no trageron hoja de datos? Es para saber si tienes la curva frecuencia vs impedancia y poder calcular (si lo necesitas) el crosover.

saludos 

Juan Jose


----------



## Gonzalonal

hola juan jose muchas grzascias por responder.
te respondo las preguntas en orden, para valga la redundancia, mantener el orden

1) estos componentees no traen crossover, lo que si las frecuencias del twetter estan filtradas por un capacios de 4,7uf que esta puesto en serie a uno de los bornes del tweeter (no recuerdo bien cual). En cuanto al parlante  de medios no te sabria decir si tiene algun tipo de filtrado ya que yo no los coloque, pero de fabrica no taen ningun crossover.

2)El estereo el que viene con el auto (un citroen c4) aclaro que no tiene salidas RCA, es una RD3 o RD4 los fabrica siemens y también blaupunkt, la que tiene el mio es siemens me parece.

3) mis componentes calculo que deberian haber traido alguna hoja de datos, pero por lo menos en las cajas que me los dieron, que son las originales, no estan. El tema es que yo los lleve a instalar a una casa de audio y ellos me los pusieron, asi que no hay ninguna hoja. ya voy a ver si les puesdo pedir el grafico a la gente de blaupunkt

Bueno de nuevo, muchas gracias Juan Jose, espero que sirvan mis respuestas. un saludos!


----------



## Juan Jose

Bueno, entonces vamos por mas datos.

1 - El capacitor que mencionas es un filtro para el tweeter de 1º orden al que habria que agregarle una bobina para pasarlo a segundo y cambiar el valor edl capacito. Pero vamos por una alternativa de regulacion primero.

Observa en el manual del equipo de audio del auro. (es un RD4 por la marca y modelo del auto) y fijate en la programacion del mismo o setup o crosoevr (depende la marca se puede llamar distino) o corte de frecuencia baja o LPF o HPF etc...  si tiene esta función debería de colocarla en lo mas alto que puedas. Por ejemplo: los estereo SONY de la linea CDX-MP3XXXX tiene lo que se denomina LPF para programar en 50 - 125 y 175 hz. Esto es lo mejor que te puede pasar ya que *no necesitas armar ningún crosover pasivo *para los medios y agudos.

Ahora, no todas son flores  
Si tu estereo no tiene salidas RCA debes estar tomando la señal para la etapa de potencia de subgraves de los cables de los parlantes traseros. Si esto es asi al cortar la frecuencia de graves de esos canales vas a perder en graves. La solucion seria que el estereo tenga regulacion independiente de este corte para delanteros y traseros pero no creo.

Bueno, si no tienes esta posibilidad entonces calculamos un crosover pasivo y no complicamos nada.

Para eso necesitamos si o si saber la impedancia del medio-woofer a 200 hz y asi hacer los cálculos. 
Para el tweeter la cosa es mas sencilla.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Gonzalonal

bueno entonces quedamos asi, voy a ver si la gente de blaupunkt me me facilita el grafico impedancia vs frecuencia o directamente la impedancia a 200hz. con respecto a la señal para la etapa, si, la saco de los parlantes traseros.
y con respecto al crossover o LPF el estereo no cuenta con esta funcion.
muchas gracias Juan Jose.
saludos


----------



## Juan Jose

Gonzalonal dijo:


> bueno entonces quedamos asi, voy a ver si la gente de blaupunkt me me facilita el grafico impedancia vs frecuenciaa o directamente la impedancia a 200hz. con respecto a la señal para la etapa, si, la saco de los parlantes traseros.
> y con respecto al crossover o LPF el estereo no cuenta con esta funcion.
> muchas gracias Juan Jose.
> saludos


 
Si cuentas con instrumental o algun amigo tiene un par de tester y un generador de frecuenci con un amplificador chiquito puedes sacar la impedancia mediante calculo con el metodo de la primera pagina.

suerte y saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Gonzalonal

juan jose, ahora voy a ver bien cual es el metodo de la primera pagina. En cuanto a instrumental, tengo 1 tester. amplificador chiquito y ademas como generador de onda tengo un iphone que tiene programas generadores de onda, calculo que con esto andare, o no? seria una onda senoidal a 200hz, o me equivoco?
muchas gracias juanjo, si el amigo me lo permite  saludos


----------



## Kebra

Ing.Jr dijo:


> Hola Kebra.
> 
> No se muy bien como medir la impedancia y capacitancia de salida de la tarjeta de sonido.
> Lo unico que se me ocurre es poner una resistencia conocida en serie con el cable estereo y medir con el multimetro la salida de la senyal de la tarjeta de sonido para despejar el valor de la Zout.
> Lo que pasa es que no se que valor ideal tendria V1 (Tension del generador de la tarjeta de sonido). Y no se si se podria controlar con el "SW" para poder calcular a posteriori la Zout.
> En cuanto a la medidad de la capacidad de salida hacer lo mismo pero con un condensador de valor conocido en lugar de la resistencia.
> No se si voy bien encaminado.
> 
> Gracias, Un saludo



Está muy bien explicado acá: 

http://www.claudionegro.com/swsetup/calibration/calibration.html


----------



## Ing.Jr

Kebra dijo:


> Está muy bien explicado acá:
> 
> http://www.claudionegro.com/swsetup/calibration/calibration.html


 

Muchas gracias Kebra. Se me paso por alto.
Gran pagina la de claudionegro.


----------



## Juan Jose

Gonzalonal dijo:


> juan jose, ahora voy a ver bien cual es el metodo de la primera pagina. En cuanto a instrumental, tengo 1 tester. amplificador chiquito y ademas como generador de onda tengo un iphone que tiene programas generadores de onda, calculo que con esto andare, o no? seria una onda senoidal a 200hz, o me equivoco?
> muchas gracias juanjo, si el amigo me lo permite  saludos


 
Si con eso vas a poder hacerlo. Es lo basico. Tambien la pc sirve como generador de onda.
Con 200 hz esta bien ya qe es la frec de corte que elegiste como cruce entre graves y medios.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Gonzalonal

En realidad esl subwoofer de baul tiene un rago de respuesta de  20hz a 200hz pero el lpf de la potencia creo que tiene el corte en 80hz, lo que me da la idea de que por el subwoofer solo salen grabes hasta 80hz.
asi dice la hoja de datos de la potencia, es una pioneer gm 5400:

Filtro de paso bajo:
Frecuencia de corte ...... 80 Hz
Pendiente de corte ........ –12 dB/oct

De ahi en mas no se bien que frecuencia tomar como corte para que empiecen a tirar los mediios..calculo que 80 sera?
te parece que filtra mucho el LPF de la potencia?
gracias juan jose


----------



## Juan Jose

Gonzalonal dijo:


> En realidad esl subwoofer de baul tiene un rago de respuesta de 20hz a 200hz pero el lpf de la potencia creo q tiene el corte en 80hz, lo que me da la idea de que por el subwoofer solo salen grabes hasta 80hz.
> asi dice la hoja de datos de la potencia, es una pioneer gm 5400:
> 
> Filtro de paso bajo:
> Frecuencia de corte ...... 80 Hz
> Pendiente de corte ........ –12 dB/oct
> 
> De ahi en mas no se bien que frecuencia tomar como corte para que empiecen a tirar los mediios..calculo que 80 sera?
> te parece que filtra mucho el LPF de la potencia?
> gracias juan jose


 
Si en realidad el filtro corta a esa frecuencia porque es subgrave y no graves.
Vos no probaste con solo agregarle los componentes sin filtrar los medios, osea, utilizarlos como full rango y cortar la potencia con el filtro LPF en 550-60 hz?

Porque me parece que no vas a necesitar un crosover de medios sino reconfigurara el sistema.

Hay un post en este foro donde se habla de ello por ahi te sirve leerlo y sacar una solucion mas economica con los componentes que tenes.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/montaje-car-audio-activo-10289/

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Gonzalonal

muchas gracias juan jose, ahora me fijo..el tema es que el lpf viene incluido en la potencia, y no es variable, es fijo en 80hz
saludos


----------



## yhue

hola a todos muy interesante el post tengo una duda tengo un sistema de componentes y un par de sub grave pyramid 8" que me sobran en mi casa recientemente compre un amplificador es de 400w RMS transistorizado 200w cada canal el sistema de componentes es de 50w RMS cada canal y los sub graves dicen de 150RMS deseo realizarle un filtro *pasivo* a el sistema ya que realmente son MUY CAROS los amplificadores transistorizados aqui en venezuela quisiera que por favor me ayudasen a conseguir la frecuencia de corte de cada componente ya que veo que son distintos cada uno unos obtan por sub graves con corte de frecuencia de 80hz pero deseearia saber tambien un corte de las frecuencias medias y uno para los agudos que no suenen tan "METALICOS"


----------



## Jimg

Necesito crearme algo como esto:







que de la salida de mi ordenador y la salida de mi mp3 se pueda coneztar la parte 1º del esquema, y cada altavoz correspondiente se pueda coneztar a la parte 2º del esquema.

necesitaria los "valores" de los condensadores.. las resistencias y demas...

Un saludo. y gracias por vuestra atencion.
Nacho.


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas tardes nacho, si bien nunca escribi en este post vengo sigendolo desde el principio, mira si lees un poquito todo el post te vas a dar cuenta que estan las formulas para calcular lo que vos necesitas (un filtro de primero orden), por otro lado son indispensables los valores de los altavoces para poder calcular el divisor. relee desde el primer mensaje del post y si algo no te queda claro consulta, pero es necesario (aunque sea repetitivo) que tengas los parametros de los parlantes en cuestion. Cualquier duda espero tu  consulta, felicidades. sergio.


----------



## estebanlagos

Esta pregunta es para juan jose.desde ya  mis respetos maestro!!
estoy por calcular mi crosso pasivo butteworth de 2 vias segundo orden.en realidad te comento que tengo muchas marcas de parlantes (das eighteen sound rcf y por supuesto algunos chinos tambien sin datasheet) y tambien drivers (k8 de DAS - m5 de DAS - EV dh3 - peavey 22xt - selenium 210ti y algunas marcas mas).
esto te lo comento ya que si bien no soy un experto en electronica he seguido este post con detalle y he estado leyendo bastante sobre el tema.
he probado miles de pasivos y en relidad no hay ninguno que me convenza.cabe destacar que tambien he comprado los originales de DAS...Malos!!!! y eso que tengo los componentes para los cuales fuero diseñados.en cuanto a potencia y precesadores tambien tengo varias marcas y he probado con todo.potencias crest (vs900-vs1500) Ab Internacional (1100) - american pro concert (4800) - yamaha p3200 - peavey y algunas mas.crosso activos : rane (2 y 3 vias estereo)  - dbx (2-3 vias estereo) inclusive tengo un dbx 260 digital que todavia no he probado por cuestiones de tiempo.
tengo esquematicos originales de jbl (son publicos) - de los das k8 (driver de 2 pulgadas) y m5 (driver 1 pulgada) muy facil de copiar y con componentes sencillos que se consiguen.lastima que no son de mi agrado.
mi consulta cierta es la siguiente: he visto la proteccion para driver que has propuesto en las primeras paginas.pero que hay del l-pad?.has probado calcular alguno? funciona? xq voy a fabricar mi filtro en base a tus formulas y me gustaria usar un l-pad.en esta pagina podes hacer un calculo en linea
http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/filtros_pasivos/filtrospasivos.html#filtros_lpad

pero...suponiendo que yo no pueda conseguir la datasheet de mis componentes..
A)a que se refiere esa pagina con: impedancia nominal? a la impedancia del driver a una determinada frecuencia? o a la que puedo medir directamente el tester sin ninguna carga?
B)Tambien en esa pagina me imagino que la atenuacion no es otra cosa que la diferencia de sensibilidades de los trasductores (ej : si woofer es 100db y driver 108db de sesibilidad, entonces mi atenuacion sera de 8db para una respuesta plana)
C)y tambien alli : potencia del altavoz: es la potencia  maxima que soporta el driver a 1khz de frecuencia?
por ultimo...he visto que el butteworth de segundo orden tiene una desviacion de fase de 180 lo cual se corrige poniendo el driver en contrafase con respecto al woofer.ahora...el el caso de que solo se hiciera el filtro solo para driver y el parlante lo pusiera directo sin filtro?que sucede con la desviacion? tengo que poner el driver en contrafase o no? ....desde ya muchas gracias

chequeate la proteccion de jbl para las jrx115 (La serie mas barata que comercializa jbl)
http://www.jblproservice.com/pdf/JRX%20Series/JRX115.pdf
 2 lamparitas de 12vol 21watt en serie, y esa serie en paralelo a una resistencia 16 0hm 10watt.el bafle suena muy bien ,lo he escuchaDO pero es muy fragil a la potencia,lamentablemente los drivers se queman.
no sabria decirte si por la proteccion o no... pero puedo decirte que los he visto y los driver son realmente pequeños!!!


----------



## Juan Jose

estebanlagos dijo:


> Esta pregunta es para juan jose.desde ya mis respetos maestro!!
> mi consulta cierta es la siguiente: he visto la proteccion para driver que has propuesto en las primeras paginas.pero que hay del l-pad?.has probado calcular alguno? funciona? xq voy a fabricar mi filtro en base a tus formulas y me gustaria usar un l-pad.en esta pagina podes hacer un calculo en linea
> http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/filtros_pasivos/filtrospasivos.html#filtros_lpad
> !


 
Hola esteban!. Gracias por lo de maestro PERO te aseguro que me queda muy grande. No es para tanto!!! 
Bueno, vamos por partes: el protector de tweeters (o drivers) quepropuse en reluidad no es un diseño mio pero te puedo asegurar que nunca se me quemó un driver con este bichito instalado. Lo que me deja tranquilo para poder proponenrlo en un prestigioso foro como este. Si el mismo esta bien regulado no tiene que por que introducir defasajes ni intermodulaciones de sonido (cosa que hacen los pasivos y el lpad9 hasta que la potencia llega por ensima de la regulada para tu driver.


A si es correcto. la impedanci es a la frecuencia de cruce, por eso en el caso del medio se necesitan dos impedancias, la que tiene a la frecuencia de cruce con el woofer y la que tiene con la frecuencia de cruce con el tweeter.


B Si para respuesta plana esa es la diferencia pero, tienen que ser las presiones sonoras a la frecuencia de uso. Osea, si el woofer estara cruzado en 500 hz entonces el mismo debera tener 100 db planos hasta esa fecuencia.
C NO es la potencia del altavoz despues del filtro ya que el filtro ya es un atenuador de potencia en si. Por ejemplo para un sistema de tres vias, tenes una relacion de 50 - 30 - 10 % repartidas entre los tres componentes. Osea, si sonm 100 watts reales y tines un cros de 6 db/octava entonces al woofer le van 60 al medio le van 30 y al tweter unos 10.

Por mas que no conectes el crossover al woofer y solo al tweeter este debe ir en contra polaridad (no fase que es otra cosa) osea, positivo con negativo y negativo con positivo.



estebanlagos dijo:


> Esta pregunta es para juan jose.desde ya mis
> 
> chequeate la proteccion de jbl para las jrx115 (La serie mas barata que comercializa jbl)
> http://www.jblproservice.com/pdf/JRX Series/JRX115.pdf
> 2 lamparitas de 12vol 21watt en serie, y esa serie en paralelo a una resistencia 16 0hm 10watt.el bafle suena muy bien ,lo he escuchaDO pero es muy fragil a la potencia,lamentablemente los drivers se queman.
> no sabria decirte si por la proteccion o no... pero puedo decirte que los he visto y los driver son realmente pequeños!!!


 
Este sistema de proteccion es muy efectivo pero tiene la contra que no podes detectar cuando esta actuando ya que no hace nada con la señal mas que interponerle mas carga en serie (las lamparitas que al inicio son poca resistencia y encendidas aumentan mucho) pero si le estas entregando mucho mucho mas de lo que soporta el bafle ( no creo que data este bien ya que dice que woofer es de 4 ohms y el bafle de 8, cosa rara) serian unos 250 watts rms lo que se traduce en por lo menos unos 100 watts en el driver.

saludos y suerte

Juan Jose


----------



## juanda1428

Hola Juan Jose he leido todos tus post, la verdad eres muy solidario en compartir todo tu conocimiento con los compañeros del foro. En esta ocasion quisiera que me ayudaras a construir mi divisor de frecuencia para mis parlantes, de hecho iba a comenzar a construirlos con la informacion que nos has brindado pero varios problemas me detuvieron. Primero antes de comenzar a contruir mis bafles no tuve en cuenta los datos, ahora es un dilema por que no se conseguirlos ya que estos son uno parlantes chinos que me imagino muy baja calidad pero es lo que necesito por ahora, los unicos datos que tengo son el ohmniaje de los parlantes y los drivers. estos son a 8 ohm y la potencia max que imagino que es un completo fraude jeje!!! el driver es de 400 y el parlante 500W. Entonces mi problema es que frecuencia de corte debo utilizar? cual es la frecuencia maxima que estos soportan. la verdad necesitaria la mayor ayuda posible de hecho los necesito por que como divisor de tension para los drivers estoy utilizando un filtro de 2 uf y una resistencia de 10ohm a 10W y tampoco quiero hechar la plata a la basura... anexare imagenes de ambos elementos y cajones. por favor indicame que debo hacer tengo los implementos para medir las frecuencias etc solo indicame que debo hacer.. a el parlante es de 15" ..gracias


----------



## secox

Hola a todos, pudiera ser que alguien tan amable me explicara ¿porque en algunos esquemas de filtros de 3 vias, de 2º orden, el pasabanda lleva primero condensador y bobina en serie y bobina y condensador en paralelo y otros llevan bobina serie condensador paralelo condensador serie bobina paralelo? ¿estan bien diseñados los dos? ,y si es asi ¿cual seria mejor? gracias.



			
				secox dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, pudiera ser que alguien tan amable me explicara ¿porque en algunos esquemas de filtros de 3 vias, de 2º orden, el pasabanda lleva primero condensador y bobina en serie y bobina y condensador en paralelo y otros llevan bobina serie condensador paralelo condensador serie bobina paralelo? ¿estan bien diseñados los dos? ,y si es asi ¿cual seria mejor? gracias.



Adjunto imagen , que se me hbia olvidado, para que comparen.


----------



## secox

Saludos a todos los compañeros del foro, voy a intentar hacer con vuestra ayuda un filtro divisor de frecuencias de 3 vias de 2º orden para unas cajas con los siguientes altavoces, los tres marca Beyma (tweeter t-2010, medios 5mp60n y graves 8woofer/p)¿ creeis que 700hz y 3000hz son buenos cortes para estos altavoces? ¿alguien seria tan amable de calcularme para estos cortes los valores de los 4 capacitores y las 4 bobinas?.Adjunto hojas de datos de los altavoces. De antemano Muchas Gracias.

Algun alma caritativa que me pueda echar una mano......................gracias.


----------



## Juan Jose

juanda1428 dijo:


> Hola Juan Jose he leido todos tus post, la verdad eres muy solidario en compartir todo tu conocimiento con los compañeros del foro. En esta ocasion quisiera que me ayudaras a construir mi divisor de frecuencia para mis parlantes, de hecho iba a comenzar a construirlos con la informacion que nos has brindado pero varios problemas me detuvieron. Primero antes de comenzar a contruir mis bafles no tuve en cuenta los datos, ahora es un dilema por que no se conseguirlos ya que estos son uno parlantes chinos que me imagino muy baja calidad pero es lo que necesito por ahora, los unicos datos que tengo son el ohmniaje de los parlantes y los drivers. estos son a 8 ohm y la potencia max que imagino que es un completo fraude jeje!!! el driver es de 400 y el parlante 500W. Entonces mi problema es que frecuencia de corte debo utilizar? cual es la frecuencia maxima que estos soportan. la verdad necesitaria la mayor ayuda posible de hecho los necesito por que como divisor de tension para los drivers estoy utilizando un filtro de 2 uf y una resistencia de 10ohm a 10W y tampoco quiero hechar la plata a la basura... anexare imagenes de ambos elementos y cajones. por favor indicame que debo hacer tengo los implementos para medir las frecuencias etc solo indicame que debo hacer.. a el parlante es de 15" ..gracias


 
Hola Juanda. Ante todo disculpas por mi tardanza en contestar pero estaba de vacaciones.
Bueno, ante todo si tienes marca y modelo de los componentes mejor asi puedo guiarte mejor.
saludos

juan Jose


----------



## juanda1428

como te decia los parlantes son chinos y ps el parlante es un supertone y el driver es un american sound la verdad no tienen referencia alguna


----------



## Juan Jose

secox dijo:


> Hola a todos, pudiera ser que alguien tan amable me explicara ¿porque en algunos esquemas de filtros de 3 vias, de 2º orden, el pasabanda lleva primero condensador y bobina en serie y bobina y condensador en paralelo y otros llevan bobina serie condensador paralelo condensador serie bobina paralelo? ¿estan bien diseñados los dos? ,y si es asi ¿cual seria mejor? gracias.
> 
> 
> 
> Adjunto imagen , que se me hbia olvidado, para que comparen.


 
Hola secox. No se si entiendo bien tu pregunta pero tratare de explicarte lo que creo que es.
Una cosa es el ORDEN del filtro y otra cosa es la cantidad de VIAS.
El orden del filtro es igual a la cantidad de componentes ACTIVOS que actuan en cada frecuencia de cruce. Osea, un filtro de segundo orden debera tener 2 componentes activos por cada frecuencia de cruce. 

Otra cosa es la cantidad de vias que es igual a la cantidad de componentes del mismo rango de frecuencias que tiene el bafle. Es decir, si tiene un woofer, un medio y un tweter es de tres vias y si tiene dos woofer, un medio y tres tweeters tambien es de tres vias. Pero si tiene un woofer, un medio bajo, un medio alto y un supertweeter es de 4 vias. 

Respecto de tu figura es un sistema de tres vias con corte de frecuencias de segundo orden porque tiene woofer, medio y tweeter (tres vias) y dos componentes activos por cada corte de frecuencia (LW y CW son el pasabajo del mismo, L1 y C2 son el pasa bajos del medio que con C1 y L2 que son el pasa altos del medio hacen el pasabanda del medio entre las frecuencias de alta del woofer y baja del tweter y finalmente CT y LT hacen el pasa altos del tweeter). esto es a grandes rasgos. Analizando las formulas de las primeras paginas se puede verificar lo que te digo.

Espero que esa sea tu duda y cualquier cosa no dudes en preguntar nuevamente.

Saludos

Juan Jose



juanda1428 dijo:


> como te decia los parlantes son chinos y ps el parlante es un supertone y el driver es un american sound la verdad no tienen referencia alguna


 
ah ok. bueno, si te parece hacemos unas pruebas. si el sistema es de dos vias entonces yo primero probaria dejar el woofer solo y cortar solo el driver mas un protector a lamparas por las dudas que es siempre mejor que una resistencia.

Bueno, como frecuencia tipica de corte del driver podes elegir entre 2500 y 5000 hz. A mayor frecuencia de cruce mejor ya que al dejar el woofer libre este reproducira medios tambien.

Si el sonido no es de tu agrado y notas que le sobra medios, entonces puedes cortar el woofer en 6db (una sola bobina en serie) y pruebas.

Parta saber la impedancia de los componentes a la frecuencia de cruce necesitas un generador de frecuencia (puedes usar la PC y un pequeño amplificador) y un par de voltimetros y una resistencia. El diagrama esta creo que en la pagina 3 y asi mides la tension de la resistencia (representa la corriente) y la tension en los bornes del componente (representa la tension) y luego haces V(bornes) dividido V (resistencia) y esa es la ZW ( si el componente es el wooefr) a la frecuencia de cruce tal.

espero se entienda.

saludos y suerte

Juan Jose


----------



## secox

Hola Juan Jose, ante todo dejame postrarme ante ti por toda la sabiduria  y el tiempo perdido demostrado en este foro y mas en concreto en esta pregunta , (que creo que nacio alla por el 2007), respondiendo a todas las preguntas que se han echo , ya que me lo he leido todo enterito.Respecto a mi duda , me referia si tiene algo que ver la forma de atacar los componentes el altavoz, ya que en la primera imagen( echa a mano ) el altavoz de medios tiene primero condensador y bobina en serie, y en la segunda imagen tiene bobina en serie y condensador en paralelo, o no tiene nada que ver como vaya el orden de los factores para que no altere el producto.
Gracias


----------



## Juan Jose

secox dijo:


> Hola Juan Jose, ante todo dejame postrarme ante ti por toda la sabiduria y el tiempo perdido demostrado en este foro y mas en concreto en esta pregunta , (que creo que nacio alla por el 2007), respondiendo a todas las preguntas que se han echo , ya que me lo he leido todo enterito.Respecto a mi duda , me referia si tiene algo que ver la forma de atacar los componentes el altavoz, ya que en la primera imagen( echa a mano ) el altavoz de medios tiene primero condensador y bobina en serie, y en la segunda imagen tiene bobina en serie y condensador en paralelo, o no tiene nada que ver como vaya el orden de los factores para que no altere el producto.
> Gracias


 
Hola Secox. Gracias por los cumplidos. !
Ahora si entiendo tu pregunta. la conexcion correcta es la dibujada a mano y por que? Sencillamente porque la de abajo esta mal realizada ya que el primero de los filtros L2 y C2 no deja pasar frecuencias superiores a su frecuencia de cruce y que es bastante baja ya que es un pasa bajos y generalmente anda en el orden de los 500 a 800 hz. Osea, que el pasa altos no tiene nada para recortar.

Espero haberte aclarado.

saludos 

Juan Jose


----------



## secox

Hola Juan Jose de nuevo y perdon por las molestias, entonces este esquema , con estos componentes y estos valores estaria bien para cortar a 700 y 3000 hz para los 3 modelos de altavoces que he descrito en el mensaje nº 372, supuestamente  un Linkwitz-Riley de 2º orden . Adjunto esquema y software con el que lo he calculado .
A por ultimo ¿ en este caso se invierte la fase del mid? ¿ o es mejor del twiter?


----------



## juanda1428

Hola lo que necesito saber es que frecuencia de cruce utilizar


----------



## Juan Jose

juanda1428 dijo:


> Hola lo que necesito saber es que frecuencia de cruce utilizar


 
Puedes comenzar con una frecuencia de cruce baja como de unos 2500 hz y escuhar, si vez que el driver esta como atorado ntonces le subes unos 500 hz y pruebas con 3000 hz. 
Como no tienes los parametros es muy dificil de saber cual es la mejor configuracion para tus componentes. Es cuestion de prueba y error en este caso.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## juanda1428

jose es decir que al introducirle la señal con el generador como deben sonar los elementos?


----------



## Juan Jose

juanda1428 dijo:


> jose es decir que al introducirle la señal con el generador como deben sonar los elementos?


 
Plano. Osea, a medida que subis la frecuencia para una misma potencia en el amplificador no debes de escuchar chillidos, o retumbes (los primeros es por resonancias en el driver y los segundos por resonancias en el woofer). Si es asi el cruce esta mal hecho y los componentes estan muy cruzados. Tenes que subir la frec y listo.

saludos

Juan Jose



secox dijo:


> Saludos a todos los compañeros del foro, voy a intentar hacer con vuestra ayuda un filtro divisor de frecuencias de 3 vias de 2º orden para unas cajas con los siguientes altavoces, los tres marca Beyma (tweeter t-2010, medios 5mp60n y graves 8woofer/p)¿ creeis que 700hz y 3000hz son buenos cortes para estos altavoces? ¿alguien seria tan amable de calcularme para estos cortes los valores de los 4 capacitores y las 4 bobinas?.Adjunto hojas de datos de los altavoces. De antemano Muchas Gracias.
> 
> Algun alma caritativa que me pueda echar una mano......................gracias.


 
Mirando las hojas de datos y con las formulas de los primeros post es factible calcular el cossover.
te paso algunos datos:

FL 700
FH 3000
FM 1449
ZW 8.5
ZML 7.5
ZMH 11.2
ZT   7.5

Los valores dan el faradios y henry

suerte y saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## juanda1428

Osea que cuando uno siente que se distorciona el sonido es por que los crossover estan mal diseñado o por que el amplificador tal ves no da con los parlantes?
y no te entiendo los procesos que debo de hacer para medir la inductancia de los parlantes.
primero utilizo el generador de frecuencias y hallo la inductancia de las bobinas de los parlantes, luego despues de armar el crossover escucho la respuesta de este y si no es plano debo volver a medir la inductancia y hacer el crossover?. y te pregunto la frecuencia del wofer para mirar la inductancia cual es? se que la del driver es de 2500hz dependiendo de la respuesta debo ir aumentandolo. o debo inducirles una frecuencia igual a ambos parlantes?.  
Seria Mucha molestia si te doy los datos y me colaboras con los calculos?
 gracias Jose por tu colaboracion


----------



## Juan Jose

juanda1428 dijo:


> Osea que cuando uno siente que se distorciona el sonido es por que los crossover estan mal diseñado o por que el amplificador tal ves no da con los parlantes?
> y no te entiendo los procesos que debo de hacer para medir la inductancia de los parlantes.
> primero utilizo el generador de frecuencias y hallo la inductancia de las bobinas de los parlantes, luego despues de armar el crossover escucho la respuesta de este y si no es plano debo volver a medir la inductancia y hacer el crossover?. y te pregunto la frecuencia del wofer para mirar la inductancia cual es? se que la del driver es de 2500hz dependiendo de la respuesta debo ir aumentandolo. o debo inducirles una frecuencia igual a ambos parlantes?.
> Seria Mucha molestia si te doy los datos y me colaboras con los calculos?
> gracias Jose por tu colaboracion


 
No siempre. La distorsion del sonido puede deberse a muchas causa, entre ellas el crosover mal cruzado. Porque, si el woofer esta en su zona de maxima frecuencia y el driver ya esta reproduciendo esas frecuencias con mas fidelidad, resultará que el woofer te introducira sonidos no tan claros y parecera como que distorsiona (no es el termino correcto) que en realidad es que no repruce los sonidos de igual manera que el driver que fue diseñado para ello.
La frecuencia de cruce para tu sistema de 2 vias es la misma para el woofer que para el driver (2500 hz). 

Para medir la misma, solamente necesitas una resistencia, un generador de onda, y dos voltimetros. Un pequeño amplificador para mejorar la medida y listo.

Conectas la resistencia entre la salida del amplificador y el parlante a medir la impedancia y luegos mides con los voltimetros la tensíón en los bornes del parlante con un tono de (en tu caso) 2500 hz. Subes el volúmen hasta obtener en el voltimetro que mide la caida entre bornes del parlante un valor de 1 vrms y ahi mides la caida en la resistencia. Luego haces la cuenta V(bornes) dividido V(resistencia) y tienes la impedancia del parlante a 2500 hz.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## juanda1428

aaaaaaaa entiendo jose osea que la señal que se le va dar al amplificador es la señal de onda producida por el generador?


----------



## Juan Jose

juanda1428 dijo:


> aaaaaaaa entiendo jose osea que la señal que se le va dar al amplificador es la señal de onda producida por el generador?


 
Correcto. y esa señal de onda es de tonos puros o sea que el parlante estara reproduciendo esa sola frecuencia y por eso se puede medir la impedancia de esta manera.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## secox

Hola Juan Jose, muchas gracias por darme las impedancias a los cortes de frecuencia, pero segun las formulas, o las interpreto yo mal ( que sera lo cierto) o por ejemplo c1 me da un valor muy raro. Esto es lo que he echo 

c1=1/(4x3,14x7,5x3000)=0,0000035.........¿microfaradios?  o lo he echo mal o no lo entiendo.

Tambien te mando una imagen con otras dos cosas de las formulas que no entiendo.
Gracias


----------



## Cacho

secox dijo:


> ...c1 me da un valor muy raro. Esto es lo que he echo
> 
> c1=1/(4x3,14x7,5x3000)=0,0000035.........¿microfaradios?  o lo he echo mal o no lo entiendo.


Eso está en Faradios. Multiplicás ese número por un millón y te lo da en microfaradios.
En tu caso son 3,5uF y calculo que terminarás usando 3,3uF. Hacé la cuenta para ver en qué frecuencia corta con ese, y si te sirve para tus propósitos. Si no, a buscar combinaciones.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose

hola. Es como te dice Cacho (gracias). Si utilizas una calculadora científica te va a mostrar por ejemplo 3.5 exp -6 y eso en realidad es el valor del capacitor en faradios. Como 1 faradio es igual a 1000000 ufaradios entonces ese valor en realidad es 3.5 microfaradios. Este valor de capacidad no es comercial (como en el 99% de los casos dondde utilizas teoria para realizar las cuentas) pero lo puedes obtener conectando dos capacitores (recuerda que son no polarizados o de poliester) en paralelo de valores: 3.3 uf x 400 volt y uno de 0.22 uf x 400 volts.

Respecto de la foto ese valor es la frecuencia media que se calcula asi: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/divisor-frecuencias-crossover-8691/#post51728 y en tu caso es de 1449 (FM) y va al cuadrado en los dos divisores.

saludos y suerte

Juan Jose


----------



## secox

Muchisimas Gracias Juan Jose y Cacho, si no es mucho pedir me repasarais las cuentas que he hecho para saber si estan bien, para empezar a pedir los componentes ya mismo.Estos son los valores que me da:

C1= 3.5 uF
C2= 10.36 uF
C3= 6.9 uF
C4= 13.3 uF
L1= 0.79 mH
L2= 1.74 mH
L3= 1.16 mH
L4= 3.86 mH

Gracenkius.


----------



## jorgebada

Hola Juan, estuve viendo que sos muy bueno en el tema de los divisores y te queria consultar unas cosas para armarme unos filtros.

Los filtros son para una caja de un auto. Quiero ponerle un filtro a cada componente para que cada uno filtre lo que tiene que filtrar. Osea de una sola via, te explico un poco porque tengo un potencia con 4 salidas una uso para el driver la otra para el twister y las otras 2 le mando al woofer que es doble bobina.

El driver y el twister son marca Roadstar y estos son sus datos:
*sensitivity 108db
*frequency response 1500hz a 20khz
*impedance 8 ohms
*power rms 120 watts

El woofer es un Pioneer TS-W307D4
*12"
*Potencia nominal 400w
*Maxima potencia 1200w
*Impedancia dual 4 ohms
*Sensibilidad 89db
*Respuesta de frecuencia 18hz a 500hz

del woofer tengo todos los datos que quieras ya que trae una hoja de datos muy completa.

La potencia es una ExploSound
*85w x 4 a 4 ohms
*150w x 4 a 2 ohms
*250w x 2 bridget a 4 ohms
*Frequency response 20hz a 20khz
*signal to noise ration 90db
*channel separation 50 db



Espero que me puedas dar alguna idea de como hacerlo, mas que nada para el driver y el twister, muchas gracias


----------



## Juan Jose

secox dijo:


> Muchisimas Gracias Juan Jose y Cacho, si no es mucho pedir me repasarais las cuentas que he hecho para saber si estan bien, para empezar a pedir los componentes ya mismo.Estos son los valores que me da:
> 
> C1= 3.5 uF
> C2= 10.36 uF
> C3= 6.9 uF
> C4= 13.3 uF
> L1= 0.79 mH
> L2= 1.74 mH
> L3= 1.16 mH
> L4= 3.86 mH
> 
> Gracenkius.


 
A mi me da c2 16.4 uf, L2 1.09 mH, C3 4.37 uf y L3 1.85 mH, el resto igual.

saludos

Juan jose


----------



## secox

Gracias Juan Jose, ya sabia yo que no andaba muy fino en estos calculos ( las matamaticas no son mi fuerte ) . Pues a pedir componentes y a esperar, ya os dire como queda el tema.

Saludos.


----------



## Juan Jose

jorgebada dijo:


> Hola Juan, estuve viendo que sos muy bueno en el tema de los divisores y te queria consultar unas cosas para armarme unos filtros.
> 
> Los filtros son para una caja de un auto. Quiero ponerle un filtro a cada componente para que cada uno filtre lo que tiene que filtrar. Osea de una sola via, te explico un poco porque tengo un potencia con 4 salidas una uso para el driver la otra para el twister y las otras 2 le mando al woofer que es doble bobina.
> 
> El driver y el twister son marca Roadstar y estos son sus datos:
> *sensitivity 108db
> *frequency response 1500hz a 20khz
> *impedance 8 ohms
> *power rms 120 watts
> 
> El woofer es un Pioneer TS-W307D4
> *12"
> *Potencia nominal 400w
> *Maxima potencia 1200w
> *Impedancia dual 4 ohms
> *Sensibilidad 89db
> *Respuesta de frecuencia 18hz a 500hz
> 
> del woofer tengo todos los datos que quieras ya que trae una hoja de datos muy completa.
> 
> La potencia es una ExploSound
> *85w x 4 a 4 ohms
> *150w x 4 a 2 ohms
> *250w x 2 bridget a 4 ohms
> *Frequency response 20hz a 20khz
> *signal to noise ration 90db
> *channel separation 50 db
> 
> 
> 
> Espero que me puedas dar alguna idea de como hacerlo, mas que nada para el driver y el twister, muchas gracias


 
Hola. Por lo que veo tenes una potencia concrosover osea que yo optaria por cortar los canales con el mismo. No se si tien crosover separado por canales (generalmente las de 4 si lo tienen) pero si es asi la mejor alternativa siempre es activa. 

Puedes cortar el woofer en unos 250 hz y el driver a partir de esta frecuencia. Solo conectas un filtro de 2 orden para separar el tweter del driver de medios.

pasame una foto del frente o el manual en pdf para ver la mejor opcion

un saludo
Juan jose


----------



## jorgebada

siii tiene crosover pero es de a pares en el woofer anda bien (el de la izq) pero en el twister y driver no porque no le puedo filtrar individualmente. Que filtro le puedo poner al twister y driver

http://i49.tinypic.com/2qdy2aq.jpg


----------



## Juan Jose

jorgebada dijo:


> siii tiene crosover pero es de a pares en el woofer anda bien (el de la izq) pero en el twister y driver no porque no le puedo filtrar individualmente. Que filtro le puedo poner al twister y driver
> 
> http://i49.tinypic.com/2qdy2aq.jpg


 
Bueno, si tiene crosover entonces los canales 3 y 4 los usas como woofer hasta la frecuencia de cruce que elijas (potenciometro de la izquierda de la foto) y las llaves van en 6 db de atenuacion (para probar luego si queres mas corte la podes configurar en 12) y la otra en LPF.
Pero veo un problema. Es es que tu driver no es de medios sino mas bien de agudos. Porque dice que arranca desde los 1500 hz y entonces vas a tener un hueco en el sonido ya que las frecuencias desde los 300 a los 1500 no las reproduce nadie.

Para el sistema veo una sola solucion: utilizar los canales 3 y 4 como SUBWOOFER (en realidad la potencia es para eso) y agregar un cuarto componente: un woofer conectado a los canales 1 y 2 en HPF y colocar los cortes de frecuencia de los 4 canales en el mismo valor. (por ejemplo 300 hh). Luego si cortamos el driver en los 2500 hz y el tweeter en los 5000 o 6000 hz. 

saludos

Juan Jose
Ahora para los medios y agudos tendras que utilizar un filtro pasivo que separa los medios y agudos


----------



## Fede2218

me parece que no se entendio bien mi solicitud, ya lo lei al post y como dije al principio soy novato en esto, se me enrredan los numeros y las charlas que tienen entre ustedes cuando hablan de una cosa u otra, que bajarle aca y subirle alla, etc.
como no entiendo no puedo seguir el hilo de la charla, mucho menos entenderla.
pero si bien, si alguien quiere hacer un favor a un GIL para ayudarlo en este proyecto, se los voy agradecer mucho.


----------



## Cacho

Fede2218 dijo:


> me parece que no se entendio bien mi solicitud...


¿*Esta solicitud*?

Lo que te dice Fogo ahí es que leas, estudies el tema e intentes una solución (por errada que sea). Posteala y sobre eso sigue la charla. Si hay algo que no entiendas, preguntalo.

Pero de ahí a pedirlo todo hecho y calculado hay un trecho grande.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose

Fede2218 dijo:


> me parece que no se entendio bien mi solicitud, ya lo lei al post y como dije al principio soy novato en esto, se me enrredan los numeros y las charlas que tienen entre ustedes cuando hablan de una cosa u otra, que bajarle aca y subirle alla, etc.
> como no entiendo no puedo seguir el hilo de la charla, mucho menos entenderla.
> pero si bien, si alguien quiere hacer un favor a un GIL para ayudarlo en este proyecto, se los voy agradecer mucho.


 
Bueno, comienza por subir los datos de los componentes y cual es yu requerimiento de conexcion y luego vemos como ayudarte.
saludos

Juan jose


----------



## secox

Hola Juan Jose, tengo unas cuantas preguntas , si no es mucha molestia.

1º- ¿ se desvia mucho de los datos de corte de frecuencia ( 700 hz y 3 khz) e impedancia de los altavoces al corte de frecuencia, si los valores de los componentes se aproximan  pero no son exactos? esto es lo que he encontrado:

C1= 3.5 uF  he encontrado 3.3+0.22= 3.52 uF
C2= 16.4 uF ---------- 15+1.5=16.5 uF
C3=4.37 uF-----------  4.3 uF
C4=13.3 uF -----------10+3.3= 13.3 uF
L1= 0.79mH ---------- 0.82 mH
L2= 1.09mH----------- 1 mH
L3= 1.85 mH --------- 1.80mH
L4=3.86 mH ---------- 3.90mH

2º-¿ se podria recalcular todos los datos ( FL,FH,ZW,ZT, etc , etc......) en funcion de los valores de los componentes?

3º- los condensadores son de 400 v y las bobinas son de 0.71 mm y el ampli es un YAMAHA R-XV 363 que entrega 100W x 5 ¿ me he quedado corto, me he pasado , o esta bien?

gracias.


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola.  No se desvian mucho los cortes con esos valores. estan dentro de las tolerancias permitidas por las reglas de arte. Yo probaria como suena y cualuier cosa ajustaria los valores a mano. Pero no creo que lo necesites.
Un saludo y suerte.

Los càlculos inversos SI son posibles pero tienes que utilizar matematica pura ya que hay que despejar una variable de una formula y luego introducirla en otra y luego despejarla de ahi etc etc etc. No se si vale la pena.

Hay un abaco en el for (no me acuerdo ahora donde lo subi) donde esta la potencia y el calibre correspondiente de alambre. En principio 1 mm2 de seccion (alambre de 1,2mm de diàmetro) es mas que suficiente y no tenes tantas pèrdidas por resistencia en las bobinas de altos valores como la del woofer. 

Mucha suerte en tu construccion y espero que agrade a tus oidos.

Saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## juanda1428

hola juan jose de nuevo yo molestandote.
En la practica para hacer el crossover decidi generando la señal con el coll edit no se si me sirva. el hecho es que lo que escuho son tonos y no se como diferenciar y el como me debe sonar. es decir el parlante me da uno tonos pero yo no oigo problema con eso o la cuestion esta en decidir que tonos no quiero que reprodusca mi parlante


----------



## alexx_57

Hola gente, les comento que por estos dias estoy terminando de armar mi sistema de audio triamplificado, tengo las tres potencias (circuitos sacados del foro) el crossover tambien del foro, tengo 2 graves frontales por canal (hechos con planos del foro), y aqui viene la duda, resulta que como el sistema es de 3 vias, mi idea era poner un driver para medios y un tweeter bala para agudos, como dispongo del dinero y quiero tener un sonido agradable y de fidelidad me gusto la dupla selenium driver d250x + tweeter st302, ahora en que frecuencias combiene cortar el conjunto woofer+driver+tweeter? el driver d250x se usa para PA? porque aca lo usan muchos en audiocar y algun dj me dijo que era mejor el 220ti porque el otro es muy chillon, pero al ver la hoja de datos de este ultimo no baja tanto en frecuencia como el d250x, ud que me recomiendan?, saludos!


----------



## Juan Jose

alexx_57 dijo:


> Hola gente, les comento que por estos dias estoy terminando de armar mi sistema de audio triamplificado, tengo las tres potencias (circuitos sacados del foro) el crossover tambien del foro, tengo 2 graves frontales por canal (hechos con planos del foro), y aqui viene la duda, resulta que como el sistema es de 3 vias, mi idea era poner un driver para medios y un tweeter bala para agudos, como dispongo del dinero y quiero tener un sonido agradable y de fidelidad me gusto la dupla selenium driver d250x + tweeter st302, ahora en que frecuencias combiene cortar el conjunto woofer+driver+tweeter? el driver d250x se usa para PA? porque aca lo usan muchos en audiocar y algun dj me dijo que era mejor el 220ti porque el otro es muy chillon, pero al ver la hoja de datos de este ultimo no baja tanto en frecuencia como el d250x, ud que me recomiendan?, saludos!


 
Alex, si tienes los tres amplificadores NO necesitas crossover pasivo sino uno ACTIVO para separar la frecuencia en la entrada de cada amplificador.
Hay varios en el foro, 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/crossover-divisor-3-vias-7731/#post36187

saludos y suerte
juan Jose


----------



## Fido2310

ezavalla dijo:


> No. Tenes que usar lana de vidrio (fibra de vidrio) de esa que usan para aislar termicamente los techos y paredes. No es muy cara, pero si no la puedes afrontar, podés usar "guata" que es ese relleno que usan las mujeres para las camperas y acolchados. Esa es bien barata, pero hay que poner bastante mas.
> 
> 
> 
> Depende, pero lo ideal es que le pongas un inductor al woofer y un capacitor al tweeter, por que de lo contrario, no podés definir cuando empieza y termina de operar cada driver. Acá tenes la mejor información que hay para diseñarlos.
> 
> Saludos!





Pregunta:
 ¿Cuando se tiene que diseñar una Caja se tiene en cuenta si esta va a llevar recubrimiento acustico a la hora de calcular el volumen de la misma? ó es insignificante el volumen ocupado por el aislante acustico que en el peor de los casos calculo que sera de un cm de espesor a lo Bruto y entonces no se tiene en cuenta.
¿Que opinión te merece Ezavalla??


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fido2310 dijo:


> Pregunta:
> ¿Cuando se tiene que diseñar una Caja se tiene en cuenta si esta va a llevar recubrimiento acustico a la hora de calcular el volumen de la misma? ó es insignificante el volumen ocupado por el aislante acustico que en el peor de los casos calculo que sera de un cm de espesor a lo Bruto y entonces no se tiene en cuenta.



Por lo general, el espesor del amoritguamiento es de 5 cm (a veces 10cm), así que tendrías que contar eso en el calculo del volumen interno de las cajas. Pero como el efecto final del recubrimiento es aumentar virtualmente el volumen interno y amortiguar las ondas estacionarias que se producen, si la cajano es muy pequeña, podés conservar el volumen calculado sin recubrimiento y recalcular con el WinISD con el volumen resultante+el amoriguamiento para ver como se comporta la caja. Si te falta volumen, tendrás que aumentarle, si no...la dejás así nomás.
En esta parte del diseño lo mas simple es tantear un poco y usar prueba y error...total...no gastas en nada aparte del tiempo que le dediques...


----------



## Alejoturismo

Buenas tardes, los molesto para consultarles sobre que configuración es más aconsejable de primer orden o segundo para un bafle de 3 vías. El tweeter lo quiero cortar a 2000 hz y en esa frecuencia trabaja a 4 ohms, el medio a 2000 hz y 250 hz y a 2000 hz esta en 11,4 oms, y el woofer a 250 hz y esta en esa frecuencia a 8 ohms. Estuve viendo un simulador de una página de internet y no me convenció mucho. Gracias.


----------



## fede098

Acá te dejo un crossover

*Fuente*


----------



## Kebra

Alejoturismo dijo:


> Buenas tardes, los molesto para consultarles sobre que configuración es más aconsejable de primer orden o segundo para un bafle de 3 vías. El tweeter lo quiero cortar a 2000 hz y en esa frecuencia trabaja a 4 ohms, el medio a 2000 hz y 250 hz y a 2000 hz esta en 11,4 oms, y el woofer a 250 hz y esta en esa frecuencia a 8 ohms. Estuve viendo un simulador de una página de internet y no me convenció mucho. Gracias.



El feriado me permite volver al vicio 

Bien, lo primero que tenés que hacer es fijarte en la hoja de datos del fabricante. Si no tenés dicha información, ya tenés que pensar que alguna trapizonda se ha mandado el fabricante y no te dá la hoja de datos porque el parlante es de mala calidad.
Es en las hojas de datos de los parlantes donde te recomienda el fabricante qué tipo de pendiente de corte le va mejor al parlante en cuestión.
Si podés medir la curva de impedancia y fase vos mismo, hacélo y en el gráfico resultante podrás evacuar tus dudas. Supongamos que estas mirando el gráfico de impedancia y fase en función de la frecuencia de un tweeter. Fijate el punto en donde la fase vale 0 y la frecuencia esté por encima de la frecuencia de resonancia. Ese es el punto ideal para el corte. 
Pegate una leída de todo el thread, que es muy rico en información y opiniones, además de experiencias.
No te detengas en los primeros mensajes, leéte todos los mensajes y vas a tener un panorama muy extenso del tema divisores.

Y si te perdés, preguntá.


----------



## Alejoturismo

Kebra, ante todo gracias por responder, primero te comento que te adjunto en formato de *.txt los parámetros de los parlantes de medio y woofer que voy a usar, ambos de la marca GB Audio, los parámetros me los paso Gabriel, en formato *.pdf, te paso el archivo con los parámetros del tweeter Vifa. Te comento que tengo en mente armar un home theater 6.1, a los frontales y el central les voy a colocar dos woofer de 10" el medio de 6,5" y el tweeter, a los bafles traseros el medio de 6,5" y el tweeter correspondiente, todos los bafles son trabajarán bajo la configuración de bass reflex. A los frontales los voy a usar también para escuchar música en stereo.
Tras leer dos veces todo el foro, hoy la segunda vez, recogí algunos comentarios de los maestros a los cuales voy a citar y luego la duda que se me genera. 

*Juan Jose:
Cuanto mas db/octavas corta tu filtro, mas protegidos tienes tus parlantes de medios y tweeter de la energía que no quieres que reproduzcan.*

Si bien Juan José manifiesta esto, vos en unos de tus comentarios aconsejas que los filtros de primer orden generan un sonido mas cristalino si mal no recuerdo, en mi caso, ¿qué me aconsejas?, vas a ver que en los archivos adjuntos que sumo a este testamento jajaja, hay una imagen que pertenece a un diagrama de un crossover realizado por la gente de Parts Express para el tweeter que les compre y esta en segundo orden,  el fabricante de dicho tweeter no aconseja por ningún lado que tipo de orden de filtro usar.


_*dcmdcm:
Algunas de las ventajas de la bi/multi-amplificación son:

- Menor distorsión de intermodulación
- Facilidad de igualar sensitividades.

dcmdcm:
Lo que quería hacer ver es que sin importar que el sistema sea de uso casero, la bi/multi-amplificación es una importante mejora, que bien vale el uso de mas componentes, sin importar que trabajes a potencias relativamente bajas. En pro audio, es una necesidad.
Para fácil, obtienes un sonido mas definido.
Mencionaba lo de las redes L-pad, por que, por lo que vi, en el hilo no habia mucha atención sobre esto, y si quieres un crossover pasivo de calidad, eso casi siempre es necesario para igualar sensitividades. A mi personalmente me desagrada eso, ya que estaremos desperdiciando watts en ellas.*_

En base a lo que expone Dcmdcm, se me presento una idea que ya me revoloteaba por la cabeza que es realizar dos filtros, uno para el woofer y otro para el medio y el tweeter. ¿me convendrá?, pregunto teniendo en cuenta que el uso va a ser hogareño, pero se me presento por el tema de la sensibilidad del tweeter que es superior a el medio y al woofer y busco que suene los más plano posible.

_*Kebra:
Otro tema a tener en cuenta es que la respuesta no va a ser nunca plana a menos que se utilicen atenuadores. Pueden creer que si tiene 1 dB mas de agudos, está bien, porque les gusta el sonido agudo. Pero no es así. Un exceso de mas de 0,5 dB de agudos, restará respuesta en graves o medios, según el circuito.*_

Mismo motivo por el cual se me ocurrió el tema de la biamplificación.

Perdón por la extensión del texto, estas en todo el derecho de mandarme a la m…  , resulta que algo que me apasiona y soy de la idea que si hago algo lo trato de hacer bien dentro de mis posibilidades, y como figura en el texto que compartiste con todos los foreros de la  revista AUDIO universal  , _ no quiero terminar colgando parlantes como si fueran guirnaldas de colores  _. Simplemente gracias.

PD: En el programa BassBox cuando uno carga los datos de un parlante da la opción de calcular Le, ¿será real el resultado del calculo?. Pregunto por que es un dato que Gabriel no me paso del los woofer de 10”. Te adjunto una captura de lo que te comento.


----------



## es3a2x

Hola me gustaria saber su opinion de este diagrama de "pasa altos" el punto de frecuencia es  a 1.2 kHs y me esta siendo dificil el conseguir los condensadores (capacitores) de ese valor.
¿Que valor tendrian que ser los condensadores (capasitores)si quiero subir a 1.5 kHz la frecuencia? El driver que se va a usar es un JBL 2426H  8ohms.
Muchas gracias y ojala pudieran ayudarme.http://www.jblproservice.com/pdf/AS%20Series/AS2212-STD.pdf


----------



## Kebra

Por lo que veo en la hoja del Vifa, 3 o 4 KHz andaría bien, pero depende también de lo que le vas a poner como medios y bajos, o si vas a usar midbass, o lo que sea...
Si vas a hacer una red de 3 vías, cortalo en 5KHz al Vifa con un filtro de 2º orden que se va a bancar una potencia aplicada a todo el sistema de 80-90W tranquilamente.
En cuanto a los filtros de primer orden mi comentario fue que suenan mas "suaves" y no hay lío con las inversiones de fase. Es más fácil corregir las curvas de fase con las redes zobel en un 6dB que en un 12dB.
Pero ahí vas a estar mas justo con la potencia que disipa el tweeter... Es engorroso el tema, tenes que considerar muchos factores a cada paso que das, y pensar realmente que es lo que querés obtener. 

En cuanto a los datos que te dio Gabriel, cuando yo los medí en mi casa (desconfiado el tipo) no me dieron exactos, pero bastante cerca. Le es un valor que no utilicé para el diseño del gabinete, y que pudo ser estimado por el soft de diseño a partir de otros valores medidos. 
Para calcular los filtros, usé CAD importando las curvas de impedancia / fase y así obtuve los resultados.
Para algo super-exacto podés además usar la curva de SPL y con eso te sale 100% igual a lo calculado.
Un día de estos me armo el medidor así ya puedo "presumir" de mis creaciones con todo y curva de SPL 

Ahora los dejo, que tengo que rajar a buscar a mi novia.

Che, una pregunta, en LCD, que es mejor, Samsung o Sony? En TRC Sony sin dudas... Pero LCD?
Alguien tiene la precisa?


----------



## mariano22

hola! necesitaria si alguien me podria ayudar con el tema de hacer un crosoover del 1er orden para un sistema de audio de 30 watt RMS de 2 vias...
quisiera ams o menoss cortar el woofer a los 1000hz... estaria bien? la bobina como la ago?

Muchas graciass...

mariano22


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

mariano22 dijo:


> un crosoover del 1er orden para un sistema de audio de 30 watt RMS de 2 vias...
> quisiera ams o menoss cortar el woofer a los 1000hz... estaria bien?


Uno de los problemas es que no sabemos la respuesta en frecuencia de tu woofer. 

Aunque es de 5 /4" ~ 13cm. Creo que fácilmente llega a 3 - 4Khz. Si es de 8ohm y cortas LPF en 1Khz, puedes probar con 1,2mH o 1mH.

Tengo esta tabla * genérica*:



Ahora construir la bobina, no se, yo consigo la de 1mH en la tienda de electrónica.

PD: cambiado el tamaño de la imagen.


----------



## Alejoturismo

Kebra, te comento que si voy a armar dos tipos de bafles con los mismos componentes, te adjunto fotos de los parlantes, como te decía a los frontales y al central un tweeter Vifa, un medio de 6,5” y dos woofer de 10”, a los tres bafles traseros un tweeter y un medio de 6,5 trabajando me midwoofer, todo bassreflex, la duda es si el midwoofer llegará a los 5khz. Ya veré si calculo todo con el soft que me mencionas.
Con respecto al LCD yo estoy averiguando justamente y mas allá de las marcas que mencionas suma a LG, no se que tipo de usa le darás (diario o solo para películas), pero trata de llegar siempre al full hd, sucede que los lcd de recolisión de 1366 x 768 distorsionan la imagen ya que no trabajan bajo una compresión proporcional, hoy la gran mayoría de los full hd trabajan en frecuencias superiores a los 60 hz de barrido, promocionan 100 hasta 240 hz en el caso de Sony, esto es muy bueno pero si no manejan los 24 fotogramas por segundo como lo hacen los LG no tiene sentido el barrido de 240 hz si se saltean cuadros. No descartes a Phillips la serie 5000 de esta marca es muy buena, cara pero casi superior en muchos sentidos a las demás, para que tomes como parametro, Phillips es la única marca según tengo entendido que fabrica sus propias pantallas de 2560 x 1080p en pantallas de formato 21:9 de 56 pulgadas para uso “hogareño”, te doy este detalle para que veas que hay inversión por parte de esta firma a la altura de Samsung, Sony, LG.
Por último un consejo, no descartes a los Led TV son caros pero son el futuro, y tampoco olvides a los plasmas, LG los vende garantizados por 60000 hs de uso, el punto débil de los plasmas era la vida útil del gas de las pantallas y fue solucionado por LG, y un plasma tiene una imagen totalmente superior a un LCD y a un Led TV, el tema es el precio de reventa de este producto. 
Calculo que te empeoré el parámetro, pero bueno, la info sobra.
Por último, si podes conseguir la revista Alta Fidelidad, ellos dedicaron 4 carillas durante 10 emisiones a informar que tener en cuenta a la hora de comprar un TV LCD, o Plasma, realmente no tiene desperdicio alguno, yo conseguí 4 números con esta info, comienza en el número 190, avisame si no las conseguís y te escaneo las paginas que te menciono que son muy interesantes mas allá de las marcas del fabricante en cuestión.
Corto acá son las 3 y 10 de la mañana y mañana trabajo. Saludos y gracias.


----------



## mariano22

yoangel Lazaro yo esa tabla ya la conocia, me ola habia pasado un amigo voldemot, pero el tema que no sabia como se hacia la bobina... pero me decias que se consiguen en tiendas de electronica... pero cuanto cuesta una de 1mH? son caras?? 

un saludo!


----------



## secox

Hola  de nuevo, pregunta para Juan Jose o para quien me pueda responder,tengo una duda con respecto al filtro que estoy montando, y es que al ser de tres vias no se como montar el pasabanda ya que en el esquema que colgo Juan Jose en el mensaje nº5 tiene C2 y L2 en serie y luego C3 y L3 en paralelo y en otros esquemas que he encontrado por ahi esta C2 serie,L2 paralelo y L3 serie,C3 paralelo ¿ cual es la diferencia entre los dos?,
y si tuviera que invertir una  fase ¿ cual seria , el mid o el tw ?
Gracias y un saludo

Adjunto imagen de las dos formas


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

mariano22 dijo:


> pero me decias que se consiguen en tiendas de electronica... pero cuanto cuesta una de 1mH? son caras?


Acá en donde vivo las venden. Y no son nada caras, claro son genéricas.




mariano22 dijo:


> pero el tema que no sabia como se hacia la bobina


Como bien te han dicho, acá en el foro hay tutoriales que enseñan a hacer y calcular la bobina.


----------



## Juan Jose

secox dijo:


> Hola de nuevo, pregunta para Juan Jose o para quien me pueda responder,tengo una duda con respecto al filtro que estoy montando, y es que al ser de tres vias no se como montar el pasabanda ya que en el esquema que colgo Juan Jose en el mensaje nº5 tiene C2 y L2 en serie y luego C3 y L3 en paralelo y en otros esquemas que he encontrado por ahi esta C2 serie,L2 paralelo y L3 serie,C3 paralelo ¿ cual es la diferencia entre los dos?,
> y si tuviera que invertir una fase ¿ cual seria , el mid o el tw ?
> Gracias y un saludo
> 
> Adjunto imagen de las dos formas


 

Hola, no hay problemas en la conexion ya que es un fltro pasabandas que resuena en dos frecuencias distintas, una es alrededor del pasabajos y la otra es alreredor del pasa altos.  

Creo que ya hablamos de esto. Lo busco y te lo paso.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## mariano22

yoangel lazaro gracias por las aclaraciones... te cuento que fui a ver si me vendian una bobina y no se consigue aca, peroo me dieron un choque de 1mH que lo probe y era como no ponerle nada... me habian vendido cualquier cosa...

voy a ver si consigo el alambre que necesito y armo la bobina..
pero una cosa... la bobina la puedo enrrollar sobre por ej: un carretel vacio de estaño y dejarseloo?

un saludo!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Buenas tardes muchachos.

Quiero comentarles lo que pienso hacer y me gustaria que me dieran sus opiniones y sugerencias.

Mi equipo consta de 4 folded horn de 18", para graves, 4 cajas para voces (mejor no digo medios), cada una consta de 2 altavoces de 12", 1 driver peavey 22xt y 2 tweeter bala (parecidos a los JBL 075 pero estos son genericos o imitaciones).

Todo voy a trabajar con crossover activo de tres vias linkwitz riley de 24db/oct hecho por mi.

El grave lo voy a cortar en 100Hz que seria la misma frecuencia de corte inferior de los 12". 

Segun el manual el corte recomendado para las 22xt es 1200Hz pero yo las voy a trabajar con un corte a 1500Hz (este seria el corte superior de los 12").

De ahi vendrian los bala, estos segun el manual del 075 trabajan bien desde los 2500Hz.

Tanto los driver como los bala van a ir conectados al mismo amplificador trabajando con un corte en activo de 1500Hz @ 24db/oct, tengo pensado hacerle un filtro pasivo de segundo orden a 2500Hz a los tweeter.

En resumen todo quedaria asi:

1 via        18": hasta 100Hz (activo 24db/oct)
2 via        12": de 100Hz hasta 1.5Khz (activo 24db/oct)

3 via         Peavey 22xt: desde 1.5Khz hasta 20Khz (activo 24db/oct) y Tweeter Bala: desde 2.5Khz hasta 20Khz (pasivo 12db/oct)



Para medir la impedancia del tweeter usare el programa LIMP que se recomienda en las primeras paginas y las formulas que recomendó el compañero Juan Jose (Mis respetos y saludos cordiales para el).

Quisiera me dieran sus opiniones, y si no habrian problemas de fase, si hay que invertir la polaridad de algun componente o si me recomiendan bajar el slope o pendiente del croosover activo.

Saludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Quiero comentarles lo que pienso hacer y me gustaria que me dieran sus opiniones y sugerencias.


Yo colocaría LPF de los Folded Horn a 150Hz y de allí en adelante los Woofer 12". Pasa que no tienes una curva de respuesta en frecuencia. Pero por lo general un Folded Horn no tiene buena respuesta por debajo de 60Hz o se ve muy atenuada por las frecuencias superiores. Así que yo colocaría LPF en 150Hz para sacar mayor provecho. 

Y con respecto a la bala. Yo la eliminaría. Pero si la quieres colocar, en mi caso hago filtro HPF alrededor de los 12Khz. Por si hay un desfase con respecto al driver.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Mi equipo consta de 4 folded horn de 18", para graves, 4 cajas para voces (mejor no digo medios), cada una consta de 2 altavoces de 12", 1 driver peavey 22xt y 2 tweeter bala (parecidos a los JBL 075 pero estos son genericos o imitaciones).
> 
> *Todo voy a trabajar con crossover activo de tres vias linkwitz riley de 24db/oct hecho por mi.*
> 
> El grave lo voy a cortar en 100Hz que seria la misma frecuencia de corte inferior de los 12".
> 
> *Segun el manual el corte recomendado para las 22xt es 1200Hz pero yo las voy a trabajar con un corte a 1500Hz (este seria el corte superior de los 12").
> *
> *De ahi vendrian los bala, estos segun el manual del 075 trabajan bien desde los 2500Hz.*
> 
> *Tanto los driver como los bala van a ir conectados al mismo amplificador trabajando con un corte en activo de 1500Hz @ 24db/oct, tengo pensado hacerle un filtro pasivo de segundo orden a 2500Hz a los tweeter.*
> 
> En resumen todo quedaria asi:
> 
> 1 via        18": hasta 100Hz (activo 24db/oct)
> 2 via        12": de 100Hz hasta 1.5Khz (activo 24db/oct)
> 
> 3 via         Peavey 22xt: desde 1.5Khz hasta 20Khz (activo 24db/oct) y Tweeter Bala: desde 2.5Khz hasta 20Khz (pasivo 12db/oct)
> 
> Quisiera me dieran sus opiniones, y si no habrian problemas de fase, si hay que invertir la polaridad de algun componente o si me recomiendan bajar el slope o pendiente del croosover activo.




Mirá Oscar:

Antes de decidir donde cortar cada caja, vas a tener que medirlas, por que si nó, es probable que te aparezcan "huecos" en el espectro y que se noten mucho con altas potencias si las cortás sin tener idea de la frecuencia de resonancia de cada caja.

La medición es relativamente simple, y consiste en medir la frecuencia de resonancia y factor Q de los graves y medios con la *caja incluida*. Para eso, tener que hacer lo mismo que si midieras la frecuencia de resonancia de un parlante para obtener los parámetros Thiele-Small, así que podés usar la misma planilla Excel de ESP para obtener los resultados.

También vas a tener que leer el artículo de Linkwitz que puse en el tema del filtros del subwoofer que estoy armando, ya que ahí puse una referencia a la página donde Linkwitz explica que es lo que se mide y como se hace. Vos lo vas a hacer de otra forma pero los resultados no tienen mucha diferencia, aunque vas atener que agregar una celda con una ecuación adicional para el Q.

Esta medición se hace sobre la caja completa y cerrada, tal como va a funcionar (incluyendo algún crossover pasivo si lo hubiera), y a partir de esos valores vamos a saber la frecuencia de corte propias de cada caja y la desviación respecto a un Q de respuesta plana. Cuando tengas eso...seguimos analizando donde cortar cada cosa.


----------



## secox

Hola JJ, entonces me dices que poniendolo de cualquier forma de los dos no va a influir ni a variar nada comparando una con otra y respecto a cambiar la fase no me has dicho nada si tengo que cambiar alguna y cual seria.
Gracias JJ


----------



## Juan Jose

secox dijo:


> Hola JJ, entonces me dices que poniendolo de cualquier forma de los dos no va a influir ni a variar nada comparando una con otra y respecto a cambiar la fase no me has dicho nada si tengo que cambiar alguna y cual seria.
> Gracias JJ


 
hola, en realidad en teoria no cambia nada PERO es conveniente siempre colocar el pasa altos antes que el pasa bajos. En tu caso el correcto conexionado del filtro es el de la figura ya que cumple con esto. El driver de medios o el parlante de medios va mconectado invertido de polaridad (ojo que no es lo mismo que fase y aveces se confunde). 

Una topologia muy utilizada en filtros de 3 vias es la que muestras en la figura y FUNCIONA BIEN. Si eres muy exquisito con los diseños este tipo de filtros de 3 vias y 4 vias se conecta didtinto y en una topologia de cascada para evitar que defasejes incluidos en un filtro no afecten al resto. Pero es para charlar un rato.

El resumen: la topologia de tu grafico es correcta y Si tienes que dar vuelta la polaridad del parlante de medios.

saludos y suerte con tu filtro.

Juan Jose


----------



## emiliano17

Hola gente, tengo que fabricar mis filtros para un driver RS-210D de 60wRMS que responde desde 600hz a 10khz y un Super Tweter RS-225ST q*UE* responde desde 1,5khz a 15khz (estos datos son proporcionados por el fabricante). Tengo entendido que el de 2do orden tiene una pendiente mas pronunciada que el de 1er orden, lo cual es una ventaja, pero tiene un desfasaje que puede hacer q*UE* se distorcione el sonido. Y por otro lado el de primer orden tiene una atenuacion muy lenta, con lo cual se me limita el rango de frecuencias, pues tengo q*UE* elegir una frec de corte bastante alejada a la q*UE* me dice el fabricante...... La pregunta es q*UE* tipo de filtro me recomiendan hacer?? nunca hice ninguno y no estoy seguro de cual me conviene mas en mi caso..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Por que no explicás cuales son lo otros parlantes que vas a usar y a que frecuencias los vas a cortar para tener la visión completa de conjunto.
Por otra parte, te informo que TODOS LOS FILTROS DESFASAN, así que explicá mejor cual distorsión querés evitar, por que con el desfasaje de los filtros por un lado y los efectos del campo reverberante que te van a aparecer por otro no se entiende cual es el problema que tenés.


----------



## alee_611

Les quiero pedir ayuda con un problema en el sistema de audio que arme en mi auto. Cuando subo un poco el volumen se siente una distorsión en los agudos, mas que todo cuando la música tiene golpes fuertes. osea cuando el woofer golpea se siente un ruido en el parlante de los agudos.

Bueno ahora les cuento como es el sistema:
Tengo un parlante boss de 8" y uno de 4" para medios y agudos. Ambos de 4 ohm, al de 4" le puse un capasitor electrolitico en serie de 4,7 microF y lo conecte en paralelo con el woofer y eso lo conecte a una de las salidas de mi estereo, en el otro canal posterior tengo exactamente lo mismo.
Bueno yo calculo que puede tener algo que ver con el divisor que es algo precario jaja
Quería adjuntar unas fotos de las cajas para descartar algún problema en las cajas pero no pude adjuntarlas si me pueden decir como hacerlo lo agradeceria

muchas gracias
alee


----------



## edix/09

para adjuntar cuando respondes en avansado baja un poco y lee que dice gestionar archivos adjuntos...

el problema tambien puede ser de la potencia o el estereo capas que lo estas exigiendo al maximo por eso la saturacion.

Saludos


----------



## alee_611

claro tambien lo pense pero el estereo no esta al máximo de volumen(no tengo potencia va directo) y el parlante grande (el de los graves) anda bien el problema es con el de los agudos
aca estan las fotos de los parlantes


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

alee_611 dijo:


> claro tambien lo pense pero el estereo no esta al máximo de volumen(no tengo potencia va directo) y el parlante grande (el de los graves) anda bien el problema es con el de los agudos
> aca estan las fotos de los parlantes



Dudo mucho que eso pueda sonar "decentemente", en particular por que el el parlante de medios y agudos debe tener la carcasa abierta y si no está físicamente separado del woofer en una caja aparte o con algo que lo divida en la misma caja, todo el aire que mueve el woofer va a mover también el cono del parlantito ese...tanto mas cuanto mas volumen le pongas, sobre todo en una caja tan chica...

Habría que ver el crossover que has puesto y unas cuantas cosas mas, pero parece que vamos mal desde el arranque...

Y sin las especificaciones de los parlantes, tampoco vamos muy lejos.


----------



## alee_611

Se, otra de mis dudas era también el tema de las cajas cuando las hice no tenia mucha idea de las proporciones y no quería ocupar mucho espacio en el baúl por eso mas que todo quise subir fotos de las cajas. y las especificaciones las tengo en un ratito las pongo.
PD: Ok entonces voy a separar internamente las cajas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

alee_611 dijo:


> PD: Ok entonces voy a separar internamente las cajas



Eso es para empezar...y si tenés el esquema del crossover que le has puesto, postealo también.


----------



## alee_611

El woofer es un boss us-w 850 de 250w 8pulgadas 4ohms y el otro es de 4pulgadas 4ohm audifiel de 25w no encontre mas datos tampoco en internet. El circuito es muy sencillo solo le puse un capasitor de 4,7 microF en serie al parlante de 4"


el boss es un modelo viejo por eso seguramente no lo encunetro en Internet la verdad que es bien pesado


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

alee_611 dijo:


> El woofer es un boss us-w 850 de 250w 8pulgadas 4ohms y el otro es de *4pulgadas 4ohm audifiel de 25w* no encontre mas datos tampoco en internet. El circuito es muy sencillo solo le puse un *capasitor de 4,7 microF* en serie al parlante de 4"



El crossover es aceptable, lo que no sé es el parlante. Tenés una frecuencia de corte de 8.5kHz...y aunque es un poco alta, el tweeter/medio/loqueseaquehaspuesto ahí está "bastante" protegido. Se me ocurre que el problema es el woofer en un caja tan chica y sin separación....asumiendo que el parlante chico esté en buenas condiciones...


----------



## Juan Jose

alee_611 dijo:


> El woofer es un boss us-w 850 de 250w 8pulgadas 4ohms y el otro es de 4pulgadas 4ohm audifiel de 25w no encontre mas datos tampoco en internet. El circuito es muy sencillo solo le puse un capasitor de 4,7 microF en serie al parlante de 4"
> Ver el archivo adjunto 31994
> 
> el boss es un modelo viejo por eso seguramente no lo encunetro en Internet la verdad que es bien pesado


 
Hola, el capacitor debe ser del tipo NO polarizado sino introduces componentes de continua al parlantito. Si es electrolitico debes conectar 2 (dos)  en serie pero con los negartivos hacia adentro. Valor 10 uf cada uno. Si usaste de tantalio o poliester NO DIJE NADA y seguramente está distorsionando por el tema de la NO separacion de las cajas de medios y graves.

suerte y saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## alee_611

prove el parlante chico con otro amplificador y suena bien asique el  parlante no es. Ya separe la caja de los parlantes y mejoro el sonido  pero querría hacer un divisor que sea un poco mas selectivo porque con  14,7uF me tira algunos sonidos mas graves pero ya me distorciona a menos  que sea por el tema del capacitor que es un electrolito y no de  poliester ni tantalio. Igual en cuanto pueda voy a cambiarlos por unos  de 10uF de tantalio o poliester
muchas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## sobrituning

hola, quisiera saber el filtro que deberia usar para mis nuevos parlantes de 2 vias, yaque por 2 filtros me cobran en torno a los 55€ en tienda y no creo que sea razonable, mi parlante son:
agudos
 -Vifa DQ25SC16-04
medios/graves 
 -zaphaudio ZA14W08

y ya de paso si alguien conoce estos parlantes que me de su opinion porque estoy a punto de adquirirlos. Es un kit que he visto y parece que hablan bien de el, pero acepto sugerencia

saludos y gracias


----------



## juanda1428

que pasa si uso para el wofer un filtro de 3 er orden y para el brillo uno de primer orden con una red zobel?
por que diseñe mi divisor de frecuencias y aparentemente funciono  pero se me quemo el driver?
que pasa si baso la respuesta del filtro con la simulacion en circuit maker? 
anexo la imagen de la respuesta del crossover


----------



## Kebra

sobrituning dijo:


> hola, quisiera saber el filtro que deberia usar para mis nuevos parlantes de 2 vias, yaque por 2 filtros me cobran en torno a los 55€ en tienda y no creo que sea razonable, mi parlante son:
> agudos
> -Vifa DQ25SC16-04
> medios/graves
> -zaphaudio ZA14W08
> 
> y ya de paso si alguien conoce estos parlantes que me de su opinion porque estoy a punto de adquirirlos. Es un kit que he visto y parece que hablan bien de el, pero acepto sugerencia
> 
> saludos y gracias



El tweeter zafa.
El midbass es muy berreta por mas que se vea lindo. Pesa 1,1 KG!!! Es de lata!



juanda1428 dijo:


> que pasa si uso para el wofer un filtro de 3 er orden y para el brillo uno de primer orden con una red zobel?
> por que diseñe mi divisor de frecuencias y aparentemente funciono  pero se me quemo el driver?
> que pasa si baso la respuesta del filtro con la simulacion en circuit maker?
> anexo la imagen de la respuesta del crossover



Se recomienda usar la misma pendiente de corte en el punto de union de 2 parlantes.
Si se te quemó evidentemente NO funcionó. 1er orden unicamente en 3 vías donde podes jugar con el punto de corte arrioba de 5Khz, pero en 2 vías necesitás 2° orden.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Hola. Hoy se me presento un debate con unos compañeros. El cual estábamos discutiendo sobre pendientes de filtro y me entró una duda. La cual expongo:

Tengo un subwoofer con un corte electrónico LPF en 104Hz con una pendiente de 12dB/octava. Eso quiere decir que la siguiente octava (superior) se reproduce con una atenuación de 12dB, lo que es igual a 16 veces menos potencia. Esa octava sería 208Hz. 

Por lo tanto, un LPF electrónico en 104Hz @ 12dB/oct se puede deducir la siguiente conclusión, en casos ideales:

104Hz @ 0dB
132Hz @ -3dB
156Hz @ -6dB
208Hz @ -12dB
416Hz @ -24dB

Sería así ¿no?, ¿parecido?

Apiádense de mi si estoy en una completa blasfemia  

Y si pudieran dar puntos importantes a considerar.


----------



## emiliano17

Como calculas 132hz y 156hz? Lo ignoro. No me queda claro lo de octava, tengo entendido que es el doble de la frecuencia considerada, por eso de 104 la primer octava superior es 208hz. Supongamos que considero 9Khz para conrar un driver a 12db/oct, entonces a 18khz la potencia sera -12db? y a 11Khz por ejemplo la potencia no se habra atenuado nada casi :S

*Yoangel Lazaro* creo que lo que decis es correcto, pero que responda alguien que sepa más


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

emiliano17 dijo:


> Como calculas 132hz y 156hz?


Son la media (1/2) y cuarta (1/4) entre la octava de referencia (104Hz) y la octava superior (208Hz)

Pero tuve un error de 2Hz. En realidad sería así:

104Hz @ 0dB
130Hz @ -3dB
156Hz @ -6dB
182Hz @ -9dB
208Hz @ -12dB
...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Son la media (1/2) y cuarta (1/4) entre la octava de referencia (104Hz) y la octava superior (208Hz)
> 
> Pero tuve un error de 2Hz. En realidad sería así:
> 
> 104Hz @ 0dB
> 130Hz @ -3dB
> 156Hz @ -6dB
> 182Hz @ -9dB
> 208Hz @ -12dB
> ...



Está mal 
Si el filtro no es un Linkwitz-Riley, en 104Hz tenés -3dB de atenuación. Si si es un Linkwitz-Riley entonces tenés -6dB de atenuación. Ergo, en 208Hz vas a tener -15dB (o -18dB).


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

ezavalla dijo:


> Está mal


Entonces ¿donde sería 0dB? 

Digo, si no es Linkwitz-Riley. Y sigue siendo LPF en 104Hz @ 12dB/oct ¿en que frecuencia empieza a caer? ¿en 78Hz está a 0dB? o ¿no es predecible?

Gracias por aclarar que en la frecuencia de corte hay una atenuación. Entonces viene siendo parecido al "F3" (o “Bandwidth”) en las frecuencias subsonicas que está justo a -3dB, y se puede ver en las gráficas del WinISD. Claro si el filtro no es  Linkwitz-Riley, como dices. La duda comenzó cuando colocaba la pendiente del filtro en el WinISD y la frecuencia de corte ya estaba siendo atenuada. Es obvio que antes pensaba que la frecuencia de corte no estaba atenuada y sería siempre a 0dB, y de ahí en adelante caía la respuesta, ese es mi equívoco. 

Extrañamente, hoy me pasó un poco aquello de "Ley del mínimo esfuerzo". Se podría decir que andaba un poco afanado, y quería una respuesta ¿personalizada?. 




ezavalla dijo:


> Ergo, en 208Hz vas a tener -15dB (o -18dB).


Según ésto no:


			
				ORDEN Y PENDIENTE dijo:
			
		

> Un filtro de segundo orden produce un descenso de -12dB/oct después de la frecuencia de corte. Refiriéndonos al ejemplo anterior; tendremos siempre -3dB a los 500 Hz, pero, en 1 KHz la atenuación se incrementará en -12dB.


Por lo que entiendo que siempre la primera octava superior tendrá -12dB si el filtro es de segundo orden, y no una atenuación de 15dB o 18dB (Linkwitz-Riley) como dices.


Por otra parte, ¿se podría decir que las siguientes octavas son las esenciales del espectro audible?:

31Hz - 62Hz - 125Hz - 250Hz - 500Hz - 1Khz - 2Khz - 4Khz - 8Khz - 16Khz

Digo, esas son las mas comunes de algunos de los reproductores de música mas comerciales (como iTunes y WMP). Y creo que se basan en esta formula:




PS: como dato curioso, los filtros Linkwitz-Riley no son mas que dos filtros Butterworth en cascada, y en otros lugares se les conoce como "cuadrado de filtro Butterworth" y no Linkwitz-Riley. Algunas de las ventajas de cada tipo de filtro se pueden observar acá


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Entonces ¿donde sería 0dB?
> Digo, si no es Linkwitz-Riley. Y sigue siendo LPF en 104Hz @ 12dB/oct ¿en que frecuencia empieza a caer? ¿en 78Hz está a 0dB? o ¿no es predecible?



Es mas o menos predecible, pero depende del tipo de filtro. Además es inútil, por que normalmente solo te interesa la fcia de corte, excepto en muuuy pocos casos.




Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Gracias por aclarar que en la frecuencia de corte hay una atenuación. Entonces viene siendo parecido al "F3" (o “Bandwidth”) en las frecuencias subsonicas que está justo a -3dB, y se puede ver en las gráficas del WinISD. Claro si el filtro no es  Linkwitz-Riley, como dices. La duda comenzó cuando colocaba la pendiente del filtro en el WinISD y la frecuencia de corte ya estaba siendo atenuada. Es obvio que antes pensaba que la frecuencia de corte no estaba atenuada y sería siempre a 0dB, y de ahí en adelante caía la respuesta, ese es mi equívoco.



Por definición la frecuencia de corte es donde la atenuación es de -3dB




Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Según ésto no:
> Por lo que entiendo que siempre la primera octava superior tendrá -12dB si el filtro es de segundo orden, y no una atenuación de 15dB o 18dB (Linkwitz-Riley) como dices.



LA PENDIENTE es de 12dB/oct, esto es, por cada octava la señal cae 12dB. Lo que pasa es que la primera parte de la curva todavía no tiene esa pendiente exacta en los Butterworth, pero en otros sí.
No te basés en un ejemplo "tonto" para hacer apreciaciones serias. Lo que te digo es conceptual, aun cuando para algunos filtros no se cumpla del todo (los Butterworth) y para otros se cumpla  "de más" (los Cauer o los Chebischev). La realidad es que depende del tipo de filtro, pero la aproximación matemática simple te dá ese promedio.


----------



## Cacho

Es que en el gráfico que pusiste está clarito.

Pongámoslo así: Un filtro de XdB/oct tiene en su frecuencia de corte (Fc) una cierta atenuación *ya aplicada* (anda en los 3dB típicamente). Una octava más arriba la atenuación será XdB mayor a esta que ya había en la frecuencia de corte.

Digamos que el filtro pasabajos tiene una pendiente de 12dB/oct, su Fc es 1kHz y que en esa frecuencia tenemos 3dB menos que en las frecuencias más bajas.
Supongamos que la potencia aplicada a los parlantes sea de 100W, entonces habrá una potencia de 50W (-3dB) al llegar a 1kHz y cuando estemos en 2kHz (una octava más arriba) la potencia será 12dB menor (16 veces más chica => 3,125W) a la que tenías en la frecuencia de corte. En total son -15dB (32 veces más chica) con respecto a los 100W originales.

La pendiente es una recta (o casi casi) en cuanto pasamos la Fc, antes de ese punto tenés una curva que podemos comparar con un fragmento de circunferencia. Según las características del filtro el radio de esa circunferencia será mayor o menor, de donde se ve que la caída puede empezar en casi cualquier punto antes de la Fc. Cuanto más cerca, mejor (más parecido al filtro ideal).
Lo bueno es que si no cortás los parlantes en los límites de sus rangos de frecuencias (al menos darles 1oct de margen) y con filtros iguales (claro que uno pasabajos y otro pasaaltos) la curva será igual en ambos casos y entre los dos parlantes van a cubrir lo que se atenúa en el otro. Se complementan 


Saludos

Edit: Me ganó EZ.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Muchas gracias a los dos.

Este es uno de esos momentos cuando uno aprende algo de manera súbita y refleja un "aaah, ok".


----------



## Myguelito

Pienso hacer un divisor de frecuencia activo, que valla desde los 0 Hz hasta los 20KHz pero mi duda es la siguiente : al momento de colocar las frecuencias de corte para el pasa-bajo, el pasa-banda, y el paso alto las coloco yo o hay alguna referencia.
Alguien me puede ayudar a aclarame lo de las frecuencias ? 


gracias!!!!


----------



## Tacatomon

Myguelito dijo:


> Pienso hacer un divisor de frecuencia activo, que valla desde los 0 Hz hasta los 20KHz pero mi duda es la siguiente : al momento de colocar las frecuencias de corte para el pasa-bajo, el pasa-banda, y el paso alto las coloco yo o hay alguna referencia.
> Alguien me puede ayudar a aclarame lo de las frecuencias ?
> 
> 
> gracias!!!!



¿Por que no te lees el tema entero para que sepas donde, como y cuando cortar la frecuencia de un filtro?
Así vas a tener una idea general de que en base a tus altavoces y sus parámetros vas a encontrar el filtro adecuado...

Saludos


----------



## nikko

hola. soy nuevo en el foro y quería hacer una consulta. voy a armar un equipo de musica 2.1 pero tengo una duda, las cajas R y L, el crossover que voy a colocar, tiene que ser entre agudos y medios o agudos y graves.
Gracias


----------



## Juan Jose

nikko dijo:


> hola. soy nuevo en el foro y quería hacer una consulta. voy a armar un equipo de musica 2.1 pero tengo una duda, las cajas R y L, el crossover que voy a colocar, tiene que ser entre agudos y medios o agudos y graves.
> Gracias


 
Hola. Un sistema 2.1 no significa que tienes que reproducir medios y agudos en los satelites y graves en el subwoofer. Este tipo de sistemas surge a partir del logro de conseguir electronicamente un refuerzo de graves por debajo de los 100 hz en parlantes de muy poco diametro (por ejemplo 4 pulgadas). 
Tu sistema 2.1 bien podria estar compuesto por dos bafles comunes de respuesta plana en todo el rango de frecuencia audible (generalmente entre 40 y 20000 hz) y un subwoofer que amplie la potencia de las bajas frecuencias. O sea, tus cajas R y L tienen que tener un crosover entre graves y agudos si es de dos vias.

Espero no haberte confundido, un saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Hunterex

Mis saludos para todos los compañeros....

Recientemente he estado trabajando para fabricarme un crossover activo, he dado vueltas y vueltas por el foro tratando de escoger uno de entre tantos, por fin encontré en la web uno para el auto, pero solo de dos vias, lo modifique y le agregue la tercera via que es la de los medios (pasa banda), lo simulé y resulta muy bueno, y lo mejor del caso es que no tenemos que estar haciendo calculos para lograr la frecuencia de corte, ya que, hay una tablita donde muestra los valores de la resistencia que debemos modificar pàra las diferentes frecuencias. Actualmente estoy diseñando el PCB para probarlo. Mientras tanto, comparto con ustedes el circuito original.

Saludos...


----------



## electro-nico

Volviendo a las primeras paginas donde se hablaba de igualar la sensitividad de los parlantes que conforman una caja ... a que variacion de db se logra una caja masomenos lineal ? , por ej . en una caja de 2 vias ... teniendo un woofer de 93db de sensibilidad y un driver de 107db de sensibilidad ... Cuanto se deberia atenuar al driver para lograr una linealidad aceptable ?


----------



## Fogonazo

electro-nico dijo:


> Volviendo a las primeras paginas donde se hablaba de igualar la sensitividad de los parlantes que conforman una caja ... a que variacion de db se logra una caja masomenos lineal ? , por ej . en una caja de 2 vias ... teniendo un woofer de 93db de sensibilidad y un driver de 107db de sensibilidad ... Cuanto se deberia atenuar al driver para lograr una linealidad aceptable ?


¿ No te dirigí a un tema para que aprendas a calcular esto ?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/decibel-origen-definicion-calculo-algunas-aplicaciones-25308/

*Reglas generales de uso del foro (Extended Version)*


*06)* En nuestra comunidad NO se aplica la ley del mínimo esfuerzo: *"! No hacer nada y conseguirlo todo ¡".*


----------



## electro-nico

Hola Fogonazo, te cuento que he leido Decibel: Origen, definición, cálculo y algunas aplicaciones. y Nivel de presion sonora en suma de asociaciones serie y/o paralelo de altavoces. pero sigue sin quedarme claro...


----------



## Cacho

¿Qué parte es la que no te queda clara?

Empecemos por la punta: ¿Qué es un dB? ¿Qué son las curvas de Fletcher Munson? ¿Qué resulta de poner dos parlantes en paralelo/serie en cuanto a SPL?

Con la segunda cosa presente habrás de estimar en cuántos fon queda tu aplicación y sabrás qué atenuación (dB) necesitás en el tweeter para que quede en el nivel adecuado (plano) usando lo tercero.

Con la primera y podrás calcular lo que tenés que hacer eléctricamente.

Saludos


----------



## electro-nico

Hola Cacho, te cuento que me estoy volviendo loco con este tema... He entendido el post sobre dBs, pero no he podido despejar mi duda... Basicamente mi duda es que tantos db de graves-medios de mas hay que aplicarle a tantos db en agudos, para lograr un conjunto full range bastante lineal musicalmente ... Tambien supongo que hay que tomar en cuenta la variacion de la musica en dBs y la variacion de respuesta del oido, del que hablabas en uno de los post qe me nombraste...

gracias


----------



## Tacatomon

electro-nico dijo:


> Hola Cacho, te cuento que me estoy volviendo loco con este tema... He entendido el post sobre dBs, pero no he podido despejar mi duda... Basicamente mi duda es que tantos db de graves-medios de mas hay que aplicarle a tantos db en agudos, para lograr un conjunto full range bastante lineal musicalmente ... Tambien supongo que hay que tomar en cuenta la variacion de la musica en dBs y la variacion de respuesta del oido, del que hablabas en uno de los post qe me nombraste...
> 
> gracias



Para ver que tanto más o menos db´s tiene tus graves de más o medios de más, tienes que medir el SPL de cada rango. Solo así sabrás que tanto hay que aumentar o disminuir... Así lo veo yo... Ando en busca de un Medidor de SPL


----------



## electro-nico

Hola tacatomon, no creo que fuera necesario un medidor de presion para hacer unas cajas... Supongo que se puede llegar a hacer una aproximacion haciendo calculos ... 

salu2


----------



## Tacatomon

electro-nico dijo:


> Hola tacatomon, no creo que fuera necesario un medidor de presion para hacer unas cajas... Supongo que se puede llegar a hacer una aproximacion haciendo calculos ...
> 
> salu2



Pues yo creo que sí. Si se necesita una respuesta de los más plana en toda la banda de frecuencia...

Igual no se quiere alcanzar la super-perfección...


----------



## Cacho

La medición la hacés (en general) en sistemas multiamplificados y le das más o menos volumen a cada cosa según sea necesario.
En el caso de una caja de dos vías como esta la manera más práctica es tratar de que queden todos con el mismo SPL.

Si tenés más de un woofer, calculás el SPL resultante de su conexión en serie/paralelo.
Lo comparás con el SPL del otro parlante que va a tener la caja y sabés cuántos dB de más tenés en uno u otro.
Sabiendo eso y entendiendo lo que son los dB, sabrás calcular qué porcentaje de tensión deberá llegarle al parlante/arreglo de parlantes con mayor SPL para que llegue al nivel parejo.

Saludos


----------



## electro-nico

Claro, ahora bien... No termino de entender la resultante en paralelo... Si teniendo un amplificador que le da 1w a un parlante de 8 ohms 98db , al ponerle un parlante de 8 ohms en paralelo voy a tener una impedancia nominal de 4ohms por lo tanto se va a consumir el doble de corriente y supongamos que la tension se mantiene constante... Conclusion: vamos a tener 2w con impedancia nominal : 4 ohms... 
Ahora, a la salida tenemos 2w, entonces a cada parlante va a ir 1w ... y dijimos que con 1w tenemos una presion de 98db, por lo tanto cada parlante va a generar una presion de 98db ... entonces si estan en fase vamos a tener 101db ... Es correcto esto ? Porque lei que suman +6db pero a mi me da que suman +3db


----------



## Cacho

No termino de entender cómo vas a conectar todo.
¿Podrías poner un dibujo por favor?



electro-nico dijo:


> ...por lo tanto cada parlante va a generar  una presion de 98db ... entonces si estan en fase vamos a tener 101db  ... Es correcto esto ? Porque lei que suman +6db pero a mi me da que  suman +3db


Ajá... O no leíste el tema completo (no es largo, che...), o no lo entendiste, o no leíste el  link de este post.
¿Cuál fue?


----------



## electro-nico

La coneccion supongo que va asi : Los woofers de 12" 8 ohms en paralelo, y en paralelo el divisor del driver .


----------



## Cacho

Bueno, si ponés dos parlantes en paralelo (leé el link anterior) tenés 6dB extras. Calculás la diferencia entre los woofers y el driver y ya tenés los números.

Saludos


----------



## electro-nico

Mira cacho, los parlantes de 12" tiene 94dB de sensibilidad y el driver 107dB... 
Woofer

94 1w
97 2w
100 4w
103 8w
106 16w
109 32w
112 64w
105 128w
107 200w   Entonces tenemos 107db con 200w ... Resultante de 2 en Paralelo 123 dB

Driver

107 1w
110 2w
113 4w
116 8w
119 16w
122 32w
125 64w

Entonces de medios-agudos tenemos 125db y de medios-graves 123db

y tengo otra duda, cuanto deberia atenuar al driver porque si lo mando directo lo quemo ... otra cosa, no seria un desperdicio de watts en el la atenuacion del driver ?


----------



## ehbressan

Hola Electro-nico, no entiendo las relaciones que estas haciendo. Cuantos parlantes son ?, como los vas a conectar ?, que SPL tiene cada uno ?, vas a amplificar en activo o con filtro pasivo ?
Sds.


----------



## electro-nico

Hola ehbressan, Quiero hacer una caja dos vias con: 2 woofers de 12" 8 ohms y 200w c/u de 94 dBs de sensibilidad ... y para medios-agudos voy a colocar 1 driver selenium d250-x 8 ohms 70rms y 107 dBs de sensibilidad ... Como los voy a conectar ? la verdad nose, pero quiero lograr 4 ohms nominales ... que SPL tiene cada uno ? cada woofer 94 db por lo tanto a 200w son 117db cada uno y la resultante de ponerlos en paralelo es de 123 db... El filtro tambien tengo dudas... porqe nose qe tanto tengo que atenuar al driver para que no se queme...

Quiero lograr algo parecido a esto, pero con woofers de 12 ... http://www.skpaudio.com/v2/producto_descripcion.php?accID=123

Perdon me falto, el filtro va a ser pasivo... no quiero bi-amplificar, pero nose si vale la pena porque el atenuador del driver estaria disipando muchos watts y es un desperdicio ...


----------



## ehbressan

electro-nico dijo:


> Hola ehbressan, Quiero hacer una caja dos vias con: 2 woofers de 12" 8 ohms y 200w c/u de 94 dBs de sensibilidad ... y para medios-agudos voy a colocar 1 driver selenium d250-x 8 ohms 70rms y 107 dBs de sensibilidad ... Como los voy a conectar ? la verdad nose, pero quiero lograr 4 ohms nominales ... que SPL tiene cada uno ? cada woofer 94 db por lo tanto a 200w son 117db cada uno y la resultante de ponerlos en paralelo es de 123 db... El filtro tambien tengo dudas... porqe nose qe tanto tengo que atenuar al driver para que no se queme...
> 
> Quiero lograr algo parecido a esto, pero con woofers de 12 ... http://www.skpaudio.com/v2/producto_descripcion.php?accID=123
> 
> Perdon me falto, el filtro va a ser pasivo... no quiero bi-amplificar, pero nose si vale la pena porque el atenuador del driver estaria disipando muchos watts y es un desperdicio ...



Por que queres lograr 4 Ohms ? el filtro no es para atenuar nada, el driver se te va a quemar si es inadecuado para lo que lo queres usar. Para que lo vas a usar ?
Sds.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

electro-nico dijo:


> porqe nose qe tanto tengo que atenuar al driver para que no se queme...


Pienso, el driver no se va a quemar por no atenuarlo, a menos que intervengan factores externos. El hecho de atenuar el driver es para que no se escuche "_chillón_", ya que es mas sensible que el woofer. 

El filtro si hace que no se "queme". Ya que lo hace trabajar en margenes de frecuencia seguro, y lejos de a frecuencia de resonancia. Puedes hasta colocar un fusible para que se corte cuando se supera la potencia máxima soportada. 

Tienes un SPL de 125,4dB en el driver y 123dB en los woofer's. Si quieres un respuesta "plana" debes atenuar ~2,5dB el driver. 



electro-nico dijo:


> 94 1w
> 97 2w
> 100 4w
> 103 8w
> 106 16w
> 109 32w
> 112 64w
> 105 128w
> 107 200w


¡Hombre! la fórmula para calcular el SPL es *Sensibilidad + 10log(Potencia)*

94dB + 10log(200W) = 117dB SPL 



ehbressan dijo:


> Por que queres lograr 4 Ohms?


Me imagino, que quiere aprovechar la potencia del amplificador a esa imepdancia. 

Si él conecta los woofer's en paralelo tendrá 4ohm en los graves. Y como el driver es de 8ohm, tendrá 8ohm en los medios agudos. 

4ohm en los woofer's y 8ohm en el driver. Se recomienda un amplificador estable a 4ohm.



ehbressan dijo:


> el filtro no es para atenuar nada


Si le coloca una resistencia, si.


----------



## ehbressan

Hola Yoangel, las preguntas que le hago tienen la intencion de conocer que es lo que necesita exactamente. Asi podemos ayudarlo a determinar si va a usar un filtro pasivo o activo y como implementarlo. Esperemos mas datos que nos pueda aportar.
Por otro lado, al filtro no hay que colocarle una resistencia para atenuar, si no que a continuacion del filtro, para atenuar, se coloca una Lpad (ahi si usamos resistencias) y si queremos atenuar en algo el efecto de la variacion de la impedancia con la frecuencia, tambien habra que calcular/colocar una red Zobel. Pero bueno, eso capaz que no es necesario si de sus necesidades surge que le conviene dividir en activo. Por eso, esperemos mas datos.
Sds.


----------



## emiliano17

ehbressan que use filtro activo o pasivo depende de si va a biamplificar o no.. y creo que no tiene intención de biamplificar. Ya que está aprovecho para preguntar, si hay esquemas o circuitos de filtros activos que funcionen, para poder fabricarme alguno. Muchas gracias


----------



## ehbressan

emiliano17 dijo:


> ehbressan que use filtro activo o pasivo depende de si va a biamplificar o no.. y creo que no tiene intención de biamplificar. Ya que está aprovecho para preguntar, si hay esquemas o circuitos de filtros activos que funcionen, para poder fabricarme alguno. Muchas gracias



Hola emiliano, creo que le quedan dudas sobre si va a usar uno u otro.
Con respecto a los esquemas, usa el buscador que hay bastante info, asi como en los tutoriales.
Sds.


----------



## electro-nico

ehbressan dijo:


> Por que queres lograr 4 Ohms ? el filtro no es para atenuar nada, el driver se te va a quemar si es inadecuado para lo que lo queres usar. Para que lo vas a usar ?
> Sds.


 
A ver, vamos por partes ... 

1 - ¿ Para que queres lograr 4 ohms ? Quiero aprovechar la potencia del amplificador a esa impedancia .

2 - Ya se que el filtro no es para atenuar, pero muchos vienen con resistencias en serie que le dan una pequeña atenuacion.

3 - Para que lo vas a usar ? Lo voy a usar para pasar musica .



Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Pienso, el driver no se va a quemar por no atenuarlo, a menos que intervengan factores externos. El hecho de atenuar el driver es para que no se escuche "_chillón_", ya que es mas sensible que el woofer.
> 
> El filtro si hace que no se "queme". Ya que lo hace trabajar en margenes de frecuencia seguro, y lejos de a frecuencia de resonancia. Puedes hasta colocar un fusible para que se corte cuando se supera la potencia máxima soportada.
> 
> Tienes un SPL de 125,4dB en el driver y 123dB en los woofer's. Si quieres un respuesta "plana" debes atenuar ~2,5dB el driver.
> 
> 
> ¡Hombre! la fórmula para calcular el SPL es *Sensibilidad + 10log(Potencia)*
> 
> 94dB + 10log(200W) = 117dB SPL
> 
> 
> Me imagino, que quiere aprovechar la potencia del amplificador a esa imepdancia.
> 
> Si él conecta los woofer's en paralelo tendrá 4ohm en los graves. Y como el driver es de 8ohm, tendrá 8ohm en los medios agudos.
> 
> 4ohm en los woofer's y 8ohm en el driver. Se recomienda un amplificador estable a 4ohm.
> 
> 
> Si le coloca una resistencia, si.


 
A ver... 

1 - Yo creo que al driver lo tengo que atenuar si o si ya que seguramente si no lo atenuo lo voy a pasar de potencia .

2 - "El hecho de atenuar el driver es para que no se escuche "_chillón_", ya que es mas sensible que el woofer." Claro, perfecto... Pero el problema es que a la caja va a entrar como 500w y por lo tanto si no atenuo al driver seguramente lo paso de potencia

3 - "El filtro si hace que no se "queme". Ya que lo hace trabajar en margenes de frecuencia seguro, y lejos de a frecuencia de resonancia. Puedes hasta colocar un fusible para que se corte cuando se supera la potencia máxima soportada." Okey , vamos bien.

4 - "Tienes un SPL de 125,4dB en el driver y 123dB en los woofer's. Si quieres un respuesta "plana" debes atenuar ~2,5dB el driver. " OK, lo que me llama la atencion es que no parece posible que se necesiten 400w de woofers (123db) para igualar 32w de driver (123db) igualmente a esto no le estamos contando la onda promedio musical, ya que no creo qe sea lineal ...

5 - "Si él conecta los woofer's en paralelo tendrá 4ohm en los graves. Y como el driver es de 8ohm, tendrá 8ohm en los medios agudos." 

A ver, aca dudo mucho ... si el amplificador tira 400w en 4 ohms y 200 en 8 ohms entonces la caja ya estaria lineal ... ya que en la parte de medios agudos tengo que descontar -3db ... ya que esta llendo la mitad de potencia que en los graves . Es correcto esto ?

Ahora, si a la parte de medios agudos van 200w... lo voy a quemar al driver no ? , por eso es que queria atenuarlo 

Muchas gracias
pd : Que complicado que es el audio che.


----------



## ehbressan

electro-nico dijo:


> A ver, vamos por partes ...
> 
> 1 - ¿ Para que queres lograr 4 ohms ? Quiero aprovechar la potencia del amplificador a esa impedancia .
> 
> 2 - Ya se que el filtro no es para atenuar, pero muchos vienen con resistencias en serie que le dan una pequeña atenuacion.
> 
> 3 - Para que lo vas a usar ? Lo voy a usar para pasar musica .



Bueno, ahora si esta mas claro el panorama. Si vas a pasar musica, lo que necesitas es: mucho ruido !!!!  
En serio, si vas a pasar musica, necesitas presion sonora. SPL.
Tenes buenos parlantes, con buena sensibilidad. Las cifras que pasas son altas.
Ahora, necesitas un filtro. Vos tenes que decidir si va a ser pasivo o activo. 
Mi opinion, es que si vas a pasar musica y con potencias elevadas, el uso de un filtro pasivo no es recomendable. Si fuera una caja para escuchar musica en tu casa, en tu pieza, no habria problemas. 
Tenes que tener en cuenta que el filtro no solo seria para enviar frecuencias agudas al parlante de agudos, si no que tambien tiene que dejar pasar solo medios bajos a los woofers. Y ahi se usan bobinas, que, para mucha potencia, no es lo mas recomendable, ni economico.
Las cuentas que sacabas no me cierran. Yo las haria asi:

1 woofer 94 dB 8 Ohms
2 woofer en paralelo 100 dB 4 Ohms

OK

1 tweeter 107 dB 8 Ohms.

OK

cuando alimentes con 1W el tweeter, vas a necesitar unos 5W para los woofer.
Dicho de otra manera, cuando alimentes con 200W a los woofer, para que el tweeter entregue la misma presion sonora, solo necesitara 40W. Esto es en activo. Sin contar que si colocas 2 tweeter, la potencia necesaria disminuye y ademas, en paralelo, son 4 Ohms.
La contra es que necesitas un filtro activo (baratisimo) y otro ampli (40W, baratisimo)
Los pro, muchos, desde economicos hasta sonoros. 240 Watts en activo (200 + 40) es mucho mas que 240W en pasivo. No se desperdicia potencia atenuando el tweeter. La amplificacion no se estresa tanto, al usar menos potencia y amplificar solo una parte del espectro.   
Si te decidis por el filtro pasivo, y queres hacer las cosas bien, tenes que calcular y construir un filtro, una red Zobel y una Lpad. Los mismos deben ser robustos, ya que seran estresados por altos voltajes y amperajes y no solo lo tenes que hacer para el tweeter, si no para los dos. 
Bueno, pensalo y fijate.
Si queres leer mas del tema, te paso un link:

http://sound.whsites.net/bi-amp.htm
http://sound.whsites.net/bi-amp2.htm
http://sound.whsites.net/articles/active-filters.htm
http://sound.whsites.net/biamp-vs-passive.htm
http://sound.whsites.net/lr-passive.htm
http://www.lenardaudio.com/education/06_x-over.html
http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_amplificadores/multiamplificacion/multiamplificacion.html

Sds.


----------



## electro-nico

La verdad qe no entiendo como puede ser tan complicado ... Te agradezco mucho ehbessan por compartir tus conocimientos ...

1 - Perdon pero me exprese mal cuando dije que era para pasar musica ... es para hacer un poco de quilombo de vez en cuando nada mas... no es para pasar musica en fiestas .

2 - El filtro que voy a utilizar quiero que sea activo ... porque quiero usar una sola potencia.

3 - Es necesario filtrar los woofers ? no los puedo dejar full ?

4 - Para que es el Lpad y la Red Zobel

5 - Con un filtro sin atenuacion, cuantos watts estarian entrando al driver ?

En un bafle como este usan todo lo que decis ? http://www.skpaudio.com/v2/producto_....php?accID=123


----------



## emiliano17

electro-nico dijo:


> La verdad qe no entiendo como puede ser tan complicado ... Te agradezco mucho ehbessan por compartir tus conocimientos ...
> 
> 1 - Perdon pero me exprese mal cuando dije que era para pasar musica ... es para hacer un poco de quilombo de vez en cuando nada mas... no es para pasar musica en fiestas .
> 
> 2 - El filtro que voy a utilizar quiero que sea activo ... porque quiero usar una sola potencia.
> 
> 3 - Es necesario filtrar los woofers ? no los puedo dejar full ?
> 
> 4 - Para que es el Lpad y la Red Zobel
> 
> 5 - Con un filtro sin atenuacion, cuantos watts estarian entrando al driver ?



No podes usar filtro activo y una sóla potencia. Tené en cuenta que el filtro activo "filtra" la señal antes de ser amplificada.

Si, es necesario que filtres los woofers. Supongamos que seleccionas la frecuencia de corte a 2khz y filtras el driver, pero al woofer no... entonces por abajo de 2khz va a sonar solamente el woofer, pero por arriba de 2khz va a sonar el woofer y el driver, con lo cual vas a sentir más fuerte la música por ensima de los 2khz y el sonido no va a ser muy lindo, por decirlo de alguna manera.
Despues convengamos que un woofer no esta preparado para reproducir frecuencias muy altas, con lo cual va a distorcionar en dichas frecuencias..
Conclusión, si queres tener un buen sonido, tenes que ponerle un pasabajos al woofer y un pasaaltos al driver, usando la misma frecuencia de corte para los dos filtros.

Un Lpad es un divisor de tensión, que se hace con resistencias para atenuar la señal que le llega al driver, normalmente se atenua el driver, porque casi siempre es más sencible que un woofer. Y una Red Zobel.. no sé que es una Red Zobel jaja! te la debo, que explique otro.

Con un filtro sin atenuación, al driver le llega toda la potencia, porque no estás atenuando nada..!!!



ehbressan dijo:


> 1 woofer 94 dB 8 Ohms
> 2 woofer en paralelo 100 dB 4 Ohms
> 
> OK
> 
> 1 tweeter 107 dB 8 Ohms.
> 
> OK



Eso no me queda claro.. si uno de esos woofers de 8ohm produce una intensidad sonora de 94db a un metro cuando se le aplica 1watt, entonces si conecto dos de esos en paralelo (4ohm), para la misma tensión, pero ahora con 4ohm, se "genera" el doble de potencia(2watts), con lo cual a mi entender, ahora la intensidad sonora a 1metro seria de 97db, osea 3db más por ser el doble de potencia.. pero puede ser que yo esté entendiendo mal jaja! por eso pregunto..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

electro-nico dijo:


> 3 - Es necesario filtrar los woofers ? no los puedo dejar full ?



Los podés dejar a full, pero NO sin tener las curvas de respuesta en frecuencia y una medición de la curva de impedancia característica del conjunto de los dos woofers. Solo sabiendo esto (o midiendo) vas a poder saber como calcular el filtro pasa-altos del driver y poder asegurar que se mantenga la impedancia a o por encima de 4 ohms...pero esto está lejos de ser lo mejor que podés hacer, sobre todo a los niveles de potencia que querés usar.


----------



## electro-nico

Perdon me confundi, quise decir pasivo .

Ok, entonces tengo que filtrar los woofers y el driver... 

A ver, ahora lo que se estan confundiendo es que ... Yo el Lpad no lo estoy poniendo para igualar las sensibilidades ... lo estoy poniendo porque si no lo pongo al driver lo paso de potencia, porque tengo dos woofers de 12" 8 ohms de 200w c/u y el driver ES DE SOLO 70w

Entonces necesito... Un divisor de frecuencias de 2 vias ... con frecuencia de cruce de 1Khz y una Red Lpad de x atenuacion ... 

A la salida del divisor en la parte de graves van a ir los 2 woofers de 12" 8ohms ... por lo tanto voy a tener 4 ohms

A ver si entendi... 

Si tengo un Amplificador que me da 400w en 4 ohms y 200w en 8ohms ... al driver irian 200w y a los woofers irian 400w por lo tanto tengo +3dBs en graves Ya que la impedancia es una funcion en base a la frecuencia ... por lo tanto, de 1khz para arriba va a ver 8 ohms y va a entregar 200w y de 1Khz para abajo va a ver 4 ohms y va a entregar 400w ...

Entonces a los 200w que le va a entregar al driver yo con el Lpad lo tengo que atenuar para que le llegen 70w 
Por lo tanto, tendria 70w de agudos y 400 de graves .

Es correcto ?

gracias



ezavalla dijo:


> Los podés dejar a full, pero NO sin tener las curvas de respuesta en frecuencia y una medición de la curva de impedancia característica del conjunto de los dos woofers. Solo sabiendo esto (o midiendo) vas a poder saber como calcular el filtro pasa-altos del driver y poder asegurar que se mantenga la impedancia a o por encima de 4 ohms...pero esto está lejos de ser lo mejor que podés hacer, sobre todo a los niveles de potencia que querés usar.


 
Ah okey, Entonces seria mejor filtrar tambien a los woofers ... Asi la impedancia se mantiene de 4 ohms para arriba .

Porque si no filtro los woofers en las frecuencias donde empieze a reproducir el driver se van a juntar las impedancias y voy a tener 4 // 8 y me va a dar por abajo de 4 ohms . Correcto ?

gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

electro-nico dijo:


> A ver, ahora lo que se estan confundiendo es que ... Yo el Lpad no lo estoy poniendo para igualar las sensibilidades ... lo estoy poniendo porque si no lo pongo al driver lo paso de potencia, porque tengo dos woofers de 12" 8 ohms de 200w c/u y el driver ES DE SOLO 70w
> 
> Entonces necesito... Un divisor de frecuencias de 2 vias ... con frecuencia de cruce de 1Khz y una Red Lpad de x atenuacion ...
> 
> A la salida del divisor en la parte de graves van a ir los 2 woofers de 12" 8ohms ... por lo tanto voy a tener 4 ohms
> 
> A ver si entendi...
> 
> Si tengo un Amplificador que me da 400w en 4 ohms y 200w en 8ohms ... al driver irian 200w y a los woofers irian 400w por lo tanto tengo +3dBs en graves Ya que la impedancia es una funcion en base a la frecuencia ... por lo tanto, de 1khz para arriba va a ver 8 ohms y va a entregar 200w y de 1Khz para abajo va a ver 4 ohms y va a entregar 400w ...
> 
> Entonces a los 200w que le va a entregar al driver yo con el Lpad lo tengo que atenuar para que le llegen 70w
> Por lo tanto, tendria 70w de agudos y 400 de graves .
> 
> Es correcto ?



NO, NO es correcto.
Vos estás suponiendo que tenés que atenuar de 400W a 70W para el driver, pero eso es mentira por que la distribución de potencia depende de la frecuencia de corte que elijás. Mientras mas arriba cortés, menos potencia hay disponible para el driver POR QUE ASI ES LA MUSICA. En el foro hay un par de imágenes con curvas que yo subí hace mucho que te dicen que porcentaje de potencia te queda disponible para cada frecuencia de corte. Buscalos y volvé a pensar en todo esto.


----------



## emiliano17

No capo, sacate la idea de la cabeza de quemar los drivers.. Las redes LPad son para equilibrar sensibilidades, y vos tenes que equilibrar sencibilidades si o si (atenuando) porque sino el sonido es feo(muuuy agudo)..


----------



## ehbressan

emiliano17 dijo:


> No podes usar filtro activo y una sóla potencia. Tené en cuenta que el filtro activo "filtra" la señal antes de ser amplificada.
> 
> Si, es necesario que filtres los woofers. Supongamos que seleccionas la frecuencia de corte a 2khz y filtras el driver, pero al woofer no... entonces por abajo de 2khz va a sonar solamente el woofer, pero por arriba de 2khz va a sonar el woofer y el driver, con lo cual vas a sentir más fuerte la música por ensima de los 2khz y el sonido no va a ser muy lindo, por decirlo de alguna manera.
> Despues convengamos que un woofer no esta preparado para reproducir frecuencias muy altas, con lo cual va a distorcionar en dichas frecuencias..
> Conclusión, si queres tener un buen sonido, tenes que ponerle un pasabajos al woofer y un pasaaltos al driver, usando la misma frecuencia de corte para los dos filtros.
> 
> Un Lpad es un divisor de tensión, que se hace con resistencias para atenuar la señal que le llega al driver, normalmente se atenua el driver, porque casi siempre es más sencible que un woofer. Y una Red Zobel.. no sé que es una Red Zobel jaja! te la debo, que explique otro.
> 
> Con un filtro sin atenuación, al driver le llega toda la potencia, porque no estás atenuando nada..!!!



Bien explicado emiliano, un ampli filtro pasivo, mas de un ampli filtro activo.
Siempre hay que poner filtros para todas las vias que se desean reproducir.
El atenuador Lpad es para igualar rendimientos (y contribuir al calentamiento global).
Una red Zobel es.....
Primero hay que decir que los parlantes tienen una impedancia que es la nominal (la que aparece en la etiqueta, detras del iman, en la hoja de datos, en la propaganda, etc.) que no es la real. La bobina tiene una Re o resistencia que se mide con cualquier multimetro y siempre es menor a la impedancia. Se complica cuando el parlante comienza a reproducir distintas frecuencias (y de hecho todo el tiempo esta reproduciendolas, cuando escuchamos musica), ya que la impedancia nominal se mide a una unica frecuencia, siempre sobre la parte mas plana o lineal de la curva de impedancia, pero en el resto de la curva (y por ende de las distintas frecuencias que esta reproduciendo) la impedancia varia.
Esto no seria problema si dividieramos en activo, pero en pasivo, el filtro se calcula, antes de construirlo, para una impedancia fija, que luego en el mundo real, no existe.
Asi que ahi aparece el viejo Zobel, que es un circuito (que obviamente hay que calcular) y que sirve para paliar en parte, ese cambio de impedancia con la frecuencia.
Te recomiendo leer los articulos que te linkie, ahi esta mucho mejor explicado estas cosas que escribo y otras varias mas, que son indispensables conocerlas y decisivas a la hora de tomar una desicion.
Sds.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

electro-nico dijo:


> Ah okey, Entonces seria mejor filtrar tambien a los woofers ... Asi la impedancia se mantiene de 4 ohms para arriba .
> 
> Porque si no filtro los woofers en las frecuencias donde empieze a reproducir el driver se van a juntar las impedancias y voy a tener 4 // 8 y me va a dar por abajo de 4 ohms . Correcto ?



SI, es mas o menos correcto, por que la impedancia dinamica de la bobina del parlante juega a tu favor, pero si no la conocés o no la medís...esta jugando con los ojos cerrados.


----------



## emiliano17

porque un woofer que produce 97db, si pongo dos de esos identicos en paralelo producen 103db?? A mi entender producen 100db...


----------



## electro-nico

Upa , cada vez se me complica mas... bueno gente de verdad muchas gracias por los aportes, Mañana me pongo a ver las curvas musicales y re planteo todo devuelta...

Hasta mañana gente, gracias



emiliano17 dijo:


> porque un woofer que produce 97db, si pongo dos de esos identicos en paralelo producen 103db?? A mi entender producen 100db...


 
Porque tenes el doble de potencia y dos parlantes... Entonces el doble de potencia suma +3db y dos parlantes en fase suma otros +3db , entonces 3db + 3db = +6db


----------



## ehbressan

emiliano17 dijo:


> porque un woofer que produce 97db, si pongo dos de esos identicos en paralelo producen 103db?? A mi entender producen 100db...



emiliano, anda unos mensajes mas atras y vas a entender porque.
Asi se distribuye aprox.la energia de la musica segun la frecuencia:

X-over Frequency (Hz)	Power to Bass (%)	Power to Mid+High (%)
250..................................40..................................60
350..................................50..................................50
500..................................60..................................40
1,200................................65..................................35
3,000................................85..................................15
5,000................................90..................................10

La primer columna se refiere a la frecuencia de corte elegida.
Las otras dos columnas se refieren al porcentaje de potencia necesario para cada via.
A esto se referia EZ.
Sds.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ehbressan dijo:


> Asi se distribuye aprox.la energia de la musica segun la frecuencia:
> 
> X-over Frequency (Hz)    Power to Bass (%)    Power to Mid+High (%)
> 250..................................40..................................60
> 350..................................50..................................50
> 500..................................60..................................40
> 1,200................................65..................................35
> 3,000................................85..................................15
> 5,000................................90..................................10
> 
> La primer columna se refiere a la frecuencia de corte elegida.
> Las otras dos columnas se refieren al porcentaje de potencia necesario para cada via.
> A esto se referia EZ.



ehbressan: Muchas gracias por aclarar un poco lo que dije 
Acá encontré la curva:

Ver el archivo adjunto 12495


----------



## ehbressan

ezavalla dijo:


> ehbressan: Muchas gracias por aclarar un poco lo que dije



Un placer EZ.
Quedo bonito y util el mensaje con la tablita y la curva, no?
Sds.


----------



## Fogonazo

emiliano17 dijo:


> porque un woofer que produce 97db, si pongo dos de esos identicos en paralelo producen 103db?? A mi entender producen 100db...


Sobre este tema en particular existe un largo post que lo comenta.


----------



## SonyXploD

Hola amigos espero que este si sea el lugar correcto de mi post, veo que son muy expertos en el tema de audio, yo aun soy un pobre novato jeje.. bueno les comento.. porque creo que necesito un crossover para lo que voy a hacer...pero en realidad no estoy seguro

bueno orita tengo un amplificador nippon dj 802 no recuerdo que vatiaje.. el que me lo vendio me dijo que eran 3600w totales mas me imagino que son pmpo.. por lo que los rms debe ser una 8va parte de eso jeje aunq*UE* no es una ciencia exacta..

bueno hermanos tengo conectado un bajo MTX 12" de 225rms y 1 tweeter de 60wrms al amplificador y me los suena muy bien.. aunque creo que hay un movimiento excesivo del cono cuando le doy todo el volumen que aguanta el woofer sin distorsionarse el sonido no *SÉ* si todos los mtx se muven asi me imagino que si pues el que me hizo el cajon me dijo que esos bajos tienden a moverse mucho y los cajones hay que hacerlos con mucha mejor calidad que otros.... imagino que pide mas planta.. bueno al grano..

estoy por comprar 2 medios 8" de unos 180rms cada uno y otro bajo mtx de 225rms igual.. para armar algo bueno.. completar el cajon que tengo orita con 1 twitter 1 medio y bajo y hacer otro cajon exactamente igual.. bueno... me gustaria conectar 1 cajon por canal ya que el ampli solo tiene 2 canales..
existe algun aparato que me permita conectar 1 bajo 1 twwiter 1 medio por 1 canal?? (el ampli aguanta impedancias de 4-8ohm).. (notese todo energia de casa es un amplificador casero).. de existir como se llama y como realizaria las conexiones?..

orita tengo conectado el bajo directo (ninguna config*URACIÓN* ni en paralelo ni en serie *POR*q*UE* el amplificador es stable en ambas impedancias).. el bajo tiene 1 bobina a 1 canal y la otra bobina al otro canal, el twiter esta conectado 1 pelo del positivo de una bobina y el otro pelo al negativo de la otra bobina con un divisor de frecuencias o crossover (enrealidad no se que es) de pormedio.. es una targetica que tenia integrada otro cajon que tenia 1 bajo 1 twiter se la saque y desd*E* q*UE* le puse eso al cajon no se mezclan las frecuencias bajas con las altas....

resumen..

1- como conecto 1 bajo 1 medio 1 twiter a 1 solo canal para asi poder mover 2 cajones exactamente iguales.
2- esta bien la conexion del twitter a las bobinas del bajo?
3- de comprar 1 medio como integro el medio al cajon? como realizaria las conexiones para que del cajon solo salgan 2 pelos para usar 1 solo canal?

gracias de antemano salu2


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola sony. los dos cajones a los que te refieres son como dos bgles o cajas acusticas donde puedes incorporar un crosover pasivo y a cada una y listo.

En este link tienes mucha info, y te apareceran dudas pero para eso esta el foro, las evacuaremos seguro.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/divisor-frecuencias-crossover-8691/#post51730

miralo y seguimos 

saludos y suerte

juan jose


----------



## SonyXploD

es que amigo en el inicio del tema se habla de sacar twiters, meidos y bajos cada uno a un canal diferente.. yo quiero sacar los 3 a 1 mismo canal *POR*q*UE* no tengo tantos canales en mi amplificador solo 2 :S


----------



## Juan Jose

No, la entrada de audio en cada uno de los divisores de frecuencia es unica. La salida de una etapa de potencia. Por eso este subforo es de crosovers pasivos que es lo que me parece que tu necesitas. Una conexion de dos cables desde el amplificador hasta tu cajon y luego dentro de él divides las frecuencias en graves (mtx...), medios (los nuevos 8 pulgadas) y agudos (el tweeter que deberas comprar otro para el segundo cajon).

suerte

Juan Jose


----------



## SonyXploD

mm ahora entiendo amigo.. debo comprar 2 crossovers pasivos 1no por cajon verdad?.. proximamente posteare fotos *DE LA* supuesta targetica que no creo que sea un crossover o tal*▄*ves lo es pero un muy pequeño esta conectado el twiter a esa targetica y de esa misma targetica salen 2 cables al bajo y del bajo salen los 2 cables.. lo que si he notado es que cuando doy mucho volumen el twiter se ahoga, no precisamente por el volumen sino por las ondas sonoras que tratan de salir por el hueco dond*E* esta el twiter, de echo le hizo una pequeña rotura que ya repare....el cajon antes era sellado pero le abrí ese hueco a la medida del twiter para poder acoplarlo...sin embargo el cajon suena de mil.... note un bajo del rendimiento del sonido cuando le quite el twiter solo para probar dejandole el hueco destapado.. no se escuchaba el boom como tal y sonaba muy poco.. lo tape con el twitter y aqui regreso el boom otra ves.. a que se debe esto?


----------



## emiliano17

divisor pasivo para los mtx? no son subs?? como c*****jo cortas pasivamente un subwoofeR?


----------



## SonyXploD

:S ahora me salieron mas dudas


----------



## electro-nico

SonyXploD dijo:


> :S ahora me salieron mas dudas


 
Eso quiere decir que vas bien


----------



## emiliano17

Un subwoofer normalmente responde hasta 150hz.. Para hacer un pasivo que corte en 150hz tenes que comprarte una mina de cobre jajaj, además un subwoofer se debe cortar en 80hz o 100hz a lo sumo.. porque hasta ahí se consideran frecuencias sub-bajas..



SonyXploD dijo:


> :S ahora me salieron mas dudas



Amigo, te comento que la única forma de filtrar un subwoofer es usando filtros activos, osea, filtrando antes de amplificar.. Esto se debe a que para fabricar un filtro pasivo con frecuencia de corte taaaan baja (ej: 100hz) necesitas usar bobinas reee grandes, de muchos miliHenrrios, lo cual te va a salir muyy caro, te va a ocupar muchisimo lugar, es muy pesado y va a tener una resistencias importante lo cual le quita potencia al subwoofer... entendes?


----------



## SonyXploD

tengo que comprar en*▄*ves de crossover pasivo, uno activo cierto? ok tendre q*UE* hacer eso..para poder completar mi cajon 1 grave 1 medio 1 agudo


----------



## Fogonazo

SonyXploD dijo:


> tengo que comprar en*▄*ves de crossover pasivo, uno activo cierto? ok tendre q*UE* hacer eso..para poder completar mi cajon 1 grave 1 medio 1 agudo



*Reglas generales de uso del foro *

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. 

Si no corriges tu forma de escribir tus mensajes comenzarán a ser eliminados.


----------



## ehbressan

emiliano17 dijo:


> Un subwoofer normalmente responde hasta 150hz.. Para hacer un pasivo que corte en 150hz tenes que comprarte una mina de cobre jajaj, además un subwoofer se debe cortar en 80hz o 100hz a lo sumo.. porque hasta ahí se consideran frecuencias sub-bajas..
> 
> 
> 
> Amigo, te comento que la única forma de filtrar un subwoofer es usando filtros activos, osea, filtrando antes de amplificar.. Esto se debe a que para fabricar un filtro pasivo con frecuencia de corte taaaan baja (ej: 100hz) necesitas usar bobinas reee grandes, de muchos miliHenrrios, lo cual te va a salir muyy caro, te va a ocupar muchisimo lugar, es muy pesado y va a tener una resistencias importante lo cual le quita potencia al subwoofer... entendes?



Hola emiliano, si bien conviene cortar por debajo de 100 Hz, cualquier parlante bien construido (para sub), deberia reproducir sin inconvenientes hasta 3 octavas.
Si hacemos la cuentita te va a dar para un uso desde los 20 Hz., que se puede cortar alrededor de 160 Hz.
Sds.


----------



## emiliano17

SonyXploD dijo:


> tengo que comprar en*▄*ves de crossover pasivo, uno activo cierto? ok tendre q*UE* hacer eso..para poder completar mi cajon 1 grave 1 medio 1 agudo



Fijate que la mayoria de los amplificadores para auto ya vienen con crossover activos variables incorporados. Primero tenes que seleccionar el modo (LPF=Filtro Pasa Bajos, HPF=Filtro Pasa Altos o Full Range="Pasa TODO"). Para los sumbwoofer primero pones el modo LPF por medio de un selector o interruptor que viene en el ampli, luego seleccionas la frecuencia de corte deseada por medio de un potenciometro, ej: lo pones a 100hz, y ahí el subwoofer ya te queda bien filtrado.. Eso si, tene en cuenta que desde esa salida que cortaste hasta 100hz sólo vas a poder conectar subwoofers, porque las frecuencias por ensima de 100hz son atenuadas.. se entiende?


----------



## SonyXploD

perfectamente hermano, procedere a comprar el crossover activo en los proximos dias y les cuento como mes va y si es posible hasta posteo unas fotos... jeje lo mas probable es que cuando lo compre publique una foto con las conexiones a ver si quedaron bien.. lo del potenciometro, como haria para medir la frecuencia porque no tengo este aparato


----------



## emiliano17

mira, fijate esto.. http://images03.olx.com.br/ui/1/59/92/12935792_1.jpg
ves que hay perillitas? a eso le llamo potenciometros (porque son resistencias variables) moviendo eso seleccionas la frecuencia de corte.. ves que lo trae la potencia incorporado? esa potencia es la Roadstar Power One, muy conocida..


----------



## SonyXploD

jeje la verdad muchas gracias hermano, el que no sabe es como el que no ve, todavia me falta mucho que aprender en esto del audio...en el crossover tiene indicadas las frecuencias en estas "perillitas" o yo tendre que conectar le woofer y medirlo hasta coneseguir la frecuencia donde suene mejor? otra pregunta, un tio tiene varios cajones porque tiene una miniteca, y pues atras pude leer que todos tiene crossovers, mas cabe notar que los woofers de esos cajones trabajan a 8ohm y son bobina sencilla, mi woofer mtx es de 4ohm y doble bobina esto me podria causar algun tipo de problema a la hora de poner el crossover¿? el ampli si trabaja a ambas impedancias


----------



## emiliano17

si, los amplificadores de auto normalmente funcionan bien en ambas impedacias, pero la potencia que entregan son distintas a distintas impedancias. Estaria bueno que pongas que amplificador/es vas a usar, junto con sus caracteristicas para que te demos consejos.. Con respecto a la seleccion de la frecuencia de corte del filtro.. si! tiene una escala de frecuencias a las que podes cortar. Previamente haces una estimación de la frecuencia a la que queres cortar, que depende mucho de tus parlantes.. Luego podes ir probando como suena mejor. 
Ej:
(Bajos) 1 Subwoofer, lo cortas a 100hz en LPF(Filtro Pasa Bajos)
(Mid Range) 2 woofers, los cortas a 1000hz en LPF(Filtro Pasa Bajos)
(High) 2 drivers, los cortas a 1000hz en HPF(Filtro Pasa Altos)
(High) 2 tweeters, los cortas a 8000hz en HPF(Filtro Pasa Altos)

Mira aca te dejo un link de crossovers activos para autos(a 12Vcc): http://eletronico.idoneos.com/index.php/Som_para_carro/Equalizadores_e_Crossovers mira bien las caracteristicas y opciones que tiene, asi vas a aprender.


----------



## SonyXploD

jeje amigo pero el crossover no es para usarlo en auto sino en casa


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

emiliano17 y SonyXPlod:
Ya se están llendo del contenido de este tema, que es el *diseño de crossovers pasivos*. Para no desvirtuarlo mas, les pido que busquen otro tema o inicien uno nuevo para continuar la discusión...antes de que los moderen.


----------



## emiliano17

SonyXploD dijo:


> jeje amigo pero el crossover no es para usarlo en auto sino en casa


Ahhh! perdona, pense que era para auto lo que estabas armando, de todos modos te sirve, sólo que necesitas un fuente de alimentación de 12Vcc.



ezavalla dijo:


> emiliano17 y SonyXPlod:
> Ya se están llendo del contenido de este tema, que es el *diseño de crossovers pasivos*. Para no desvirtuarlo mas, les pido que busquen otro tema o inicien uno nuevo para continuar la discusión...antes de que los moderen.



Si, perdon.. je


----------



## prmtrade

Hola a TODOS, una vez mas me alegra el nivel de conocimiento y dispocision que hay en el foro..
Queria ver que me aconsejan con esto, me gustaria fabricar un filtro pasivo dando como resultado un 2.1, uniendo , despues de las bobinas los dos canales a un mismo subwoofer, tengo dos bafles de 6 ohm, para medios y agudos. Y un woofer antiguo de *11,5 ohms*, en una caja tipo bandpass, el ampli entregara unos 70w por canal +ó- ..   Agradezco de corazon a quien me aconseje
Muchas graxias


----------



## yoelmauri

Hola, tengo un woofer de 15" selenium pw3 y un driver selenium 220ti, aca en este link estan las especificaciones de cada uno: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/driver-220ti-dh200-39260/
Queria saber si alguien ya hizo algun divisor pasivo para estos drivers y me puede facilitar los calculos.. nunca hice una bobina ni nada parecido.. me gustaria hacer algo que ya alguien lo halla probado asi si falla se que fue por el armado.. tampoco quiero quemar los drivers que salen caritos.. jaja
Saludoss


----------



## diego monroy

muchachos agradesco me contesten esta pregunta tengo un crossover de 3 vias altos medios y bajos mas 3 amplificadores de 400w cada uno 200w por canal a 4 homios RMS mi pregunta es ya tengo los parlantes para los bajos y tambien tengo para los medios pero me faltan para los altos muchachos cuantas cornetas y twiter puedo conectar a un amplificador de estos que tengo sus homios sus wats y sobre todo sus conecciones internas si es en paraleo o en serie por cada canal del amplificador agradesco su colabracion ya que no se esactamente que cornetas y twiter y de que balores y conecciones ponerles para tener buenos brillos muchas gracias a los que me puedan dar su mano gracias...


----------



## esquiaqui09

tengo una solucion  para crossover activo o pasiv,  en gneral dependiendo  de la habilidad de la  persona podemos hacer un divisor de frecuencia de audio o normalmente llamado crossover pero haciendo una pequena pregunta cual seria la frecuencia ideal  para tener una tonica de audio tan efectiva y agradablee???? debemos ampliar este foro yo tengo un crossover  que apenas si es de dos vias y utiliza 3 integrados si es a 3  vias utiliza 4 ic.
ahora bn  si es activo o  pasivodebemos  elegir a que orden  de  frecuencia recuerda que nivel de orden mas alto lo hace mas ideal al sonido que tu quieras y si tenemos tanto activo como pasivo en ambos casos podemos mejorara las frecuencias de  audio... busquense en filter lab  de microchip les puede ayudar hacer un mejor crossover activo
instalando este prg les puede ayudar muchoooo.....http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=1406&dDocName=en010007


----------



## nikko

hola, estaba leyendo en el post (que le agradesco a ezavalla por indicarme cual era) sobre el programa de http://www.speakerworkshop.com/ que Kebra posteo, y me surguieron algunas dudas. Alguien que lo allá armado, ¿cual armo? ¿el que propone speakerworkshop? ¿o el que se propone en  http://www.claudionegro.com/swsetup/cables/cables.html? 

Muchas gracias

PD: no se si el mensaje va aca, o si tengo que crear un nuevo tema


----------



## marco antonio

el diagrama de tu crossower lo tienes que tal funciona de 4 ohm a 400 w


----------



## nacho_brc

hola... queria hacer una pregunta.. quizas alguno de los compañeros que esta en este tema ya a fabricado un filtro pasivo.. mi problema es que compre unos filtros de 2 vias para mis bafles.. y no me agrada el sonido que tiene.. asiq queria hacer mis propios filtros.. el bafle soportaria 200w rms, consta de un parlante de 15" de 150w rms y un driver de compresion de 60w rms.. 200w max es lo que entrega el amplificador.. y ambos componentes son de 8ohm.. mi idea era que en el parlante el rango fuera desde 50hz hasta 2000hz y de 2000 en adelante reprodujera el driver.. alguna idea? por cierto.. el voltaje maximo que usa el amplificador es de unos 60v y la corriente creo que anda por los 5 o 6 amperes.. calculado a base de quemar fusibles.. jaja. Alguien con expperiencia me podria ayudar? desde ya muchas gracias y saludos..


----------



## adrieljc19

hola  me hice unos bafles economicos pero el problema es que cuando subo el volumen de los mismo se empieza a  distorsionar todo y la verdad que queda horrible si alguien tiene algun circuito de filtro pasa banda, bajo, o alto de primer orden osea capacitores y resistencias mejor ya que me quede si un peso. 
los hice hace un dia asique plata es lo que menos tengo jajaja. Desde Ya muchas gracias


----------



## nacho_brc

adriel.. los ultimos dos dias estube investigando y encontre un par de paginas de internet que tienen calculadoras para hacer los filtros uno mismo.. si queres te paso los datos que saque yo de los calculos.. hice un filtro de 2do orden para 4000hz me dieron los capacitores 4.97uF y las bobinas 0.32mH, ahora te explico como irian.. en el tweeter el capacitor va en serie en el positivo.. y el inductor en paralelo, y en el woofer el inductor (bobina) va en serie en el positivo y el capacitor en paralelo.. si te sirve de algo yo calcule cuanto cobre necesito comprar para hacer los inductores en una medida que en mi caso soporta hasta 200w rms.. en un carrete de 3cm de alto y 1.8cm de diametro tenes que meter 0.171kg de alambre AWG 15 si te lo venden por el largo del alambre (no es mi caso) serian 38,43 pies (feet) de alambre AWG15.

bueno.. esos fueron mis datos.. busque la vuelta para hacerlo lo mas economico posible.. pero un filtro de primer orden ya tengo uno y la verdad no me gusto para nada como trabajaba.. asiq*UE* voy a hacer este de segundo orden aver que tan suena.. si me equivoque me avisan por favor.. desde ya muchas gracias.. saludos


----------



## Juan Jose

prmtrade dijo:


> Hola a TODOS, una vez mas me alegra el nivel de conocimiento y dispocision que hay en el foro..
> Queria ver que me aconsejan con esto, me gustaria fabricar un filtro pasivo dando como resultado un 2.1, uniendo , despues de las bobinas los dos canales a un mismo subwoofer, tengo dos bafles de 6 ohm, para medios y agudos. Y un woofer antiguo de *11,5 ohms*, en una caja tipo bandpass, el ampli entregara unos 70w por canal +ó- .. Agradezco de corazon a quien me aconseje
> Muchas graxias


 
Hola prmtrade. Para tu caso lo mejor es hacer un sistema activo ya que dispones de un solo wofer y es de simple bobina. Los sitemas pasivos para subwofer requieren tener un parlante con doble bobina. Tampoco puedes unir ¨despues de las bonbinas¨ los dos canales ya que estarias haciendo un circuito de muy baja impedancia para cargar los amplificadores.

saludos y suerte

Juan Jose.



yoelmauri dijo:


> Hola, tengo un woofer de 15" selenium pw3 y un driver selenium 220ti, aca en este link estan las especificaciones de cada uno: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/driver-220ti-dh200-39260/
> Queria saber si alguien ya hizo algun divisor pasivo para estos drivers y me puede facilitar los calculos.. nunca hice una bobina ni nada parecido.. me gustaria hacer algo que ya alguien lo halla probado asi si falla se que fue por el armado.. tampoco quiero quemar los drivers que salen caritos.. jaja
> Saludoss


 
Hola yoel. Primero te recomiendo leer bien el post desde el pricipio para interiorizarte de la construccion de un filtro psivo. Sobre todo si vas a realizarlo tu y no tienes experiencia en la construccion de los mismos. NO es nada dificil y solo debes respetar algunas pautas de diseño y otras reglas del arte mas que estan en el desarrollo del post. 

Ahora si, una ves segerido eso, el sistema que vas a utilizar es por lo que veo de 2 vias y por ello deberas elegir varias cosas:

1 la frecuencia de corte del sistema.
2 la atenuacion del divisor de frecuencia u Orden del sistema.
3 la atenuacion del driver o proteccion electronica o pasiva ya que generalmente tienes mas presion sonora en el que en el wofer.

Respecto de la primera tienes que tener en cuenta que generalmente en sistemas PA de 2 vias este valor esta entre 1500 y 3500 hz. Depende de las caracteristicas del driver.

Respecto de la segunda, una atenuacion de 12 db por octava es la recomendada.

Respecto de la tercera, una proteccion electronica bien regulada es la mejor a mi criterio. Sino una lamparita de 12 vcc 21 watts en serie anda bien, tambien se puede insertar una red pasiva de atenuacion. 

Bueno, tienes algo para empezar saludos y suerte

juan jose


----------



## adrieljc19

gracias nacho_brc por contestar pero cuanto esta mas o menos costando los inductores porque la verdad es que los hice y me quede sin un peso partido por la mitad ! jajaj  y bueno cuado subo el volumen me doy cuenta de que estoy hasta las manos porque no se escucha muy bien. 
Me compre para cada bafle (los bajos les hize una reflex para aumentar el sonido de los bajos, el medio y alto en una caja infinita ) 
 woofer jahro polimerizados LEP 6"  30-3500Hz
 Parlantes rango medio jahro 5"  500-10000Hz ( con un cap. de 100micro en serie con el positivo )
 Tweeter Domo de 1" 3000-17000Hz (con un cap de 2.2 micro en serie con el positivo )


----------



## Juan Jose

diego monroy dijo:


> muchachos agradesco me contesten esta pregunta tengo un crossover de 3 vias altos medios y bajos mas 3 amplificadores de 400w cada uno 200w por canal a 4 homios RMS mi pregunta es ya tengo los parlantes para los bajos y tambien tengo para los medios pero me faltan para los altos muchachos cuantas cornetas y twiter puedo conectar a un amplificador de estos que tengo sus homios sus wats y sobre todo sus conecciones internas si es en paraleo o en serie por cada canal del amplificador agradesco su colabracion ya que no se esactamente que cornetas y twiter y de que balores y conecciones ponerles para tener buenos brillos muchas gracias a los que me puedan dar su mano gracias...



Hola Diego. Como esta compuesto tu sistema?. Wofer de 15 o 18 pulgadas? Medios de 8 - 10 o 12 pulgadas o driver mas cornetas?. Esto es porque en base al sistema se determinan la cantidad de tweters.
Si es para un sistema PA generalmente se utilizan tweter bala con un divisor cortado a mas de 5000 hz y con proteccion electronica. Los puedes conectar en serie o paralaleo, de a pares y debes calcular el corsover para la impedancia que te resulte. 

saludos

Juan Jose



nacho_brc dijo:


> hola... queria hacer una pregunta.. quizas alguno de los compañeros que esta en este tema ya a fabricado un filtro pasivo.. mi problema es que compre unos filtros de 2 vias para mis bafles.. y no me agrada el sonido que tiene.. asiq queria hacer mis propios filtros.. el bafle soportaria 200w rms, consta de un parlante de 15" de 150w rms y un driver de compresion de 60w rms.. 200w max es lo que entrega el amplificador.. y ambos componentes son de 8ohm.. mi idea era que en el parlante el rango fuera desde 50hz hasta 2000hz y de 2000 en adelante reprodujera el driver.. alguna idea? por cierto.. el voltaje maximo que usa el amplificador es de unos 60v y la corriente creo que anda por los 5 o 6 amperes.. calculado a base de quemar fusibles.. jaja. Alguien con expperiencia me podria ayudar? desde ya muchas gracias y saludos..



Hola nacho. Los filtros comprados generalmente andan bien (no espectacular) con los componentes de la misma marca. Por ejemplo, un filtro selenium anda bien con los compoenntes selenium. esto es porque necesitas los datos del parlante o driver o lo que sea para calcular bien el filtro o la respuesta en frecuencia e impedancia del mismo. Sino va a sonar, pero como tu dices, aveces gusta el sonido aveces no.

Para ayudarte con tu filtro, tendrias que subir marca y modelo de los compoentes que usaras en tu bafle, tambien si tienes la curva de impedancia vs frecuencia y la curva de presion sonora (dB) vs frecuencia tambien).

saludos y suerte

Juan Jose



adrieljc19 dijo:


> hola  me hice unos bafles economicos pero el problema es que cuando subo el volumen de los mismo se empieza a  distorsionar todo y la verdad que queda horrible si alguien tiene algun circuito de filtro pasa banda, bajo, o alto de primer orden osea capacitores y resistencias mejor ya que me quede si un peso.
> los hice hace un dia asique plata es lo que menos tengo jajaja. Desde Ya muchas gracias



Hola adriel. Te recomiendo leer este post, https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/divisor-frecuencias-crossover-8691/#post51723  donde esta como calcular el filtro de primer orden para tu sistema.
Deberias espesificar cantidad de vias (o componentes, por ejemplo wofer, medio y tweter o wofer y tweter) y que tipo de uso le daras al bafle.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## adrieljc19

juan jose ahi arriba puse como eran lo pongo de nuevo por las dudas hice 2 bafles de 3 vias con los bajos en una caja reflex y los medios y altos en una infinita.
los componentes son 
woofer jahro polimerizados LEP 6"  30-3500Hz
 Parlantes rango medio jahro 5"  500-10000Hz ( con un cap. de 100micro en serie con el positivo )
 Tweeter Domo de 1" 3000-17000Hz (con un cap de 2.2 micro en serie con el positivo )

la verdad es que no tengo idea de filtros la verdad los bafles los hice consultando y preguntando mucho, las impedancias son de 8ohm(va es lo que dice atras de los medios y el woofer, no me dieron ninguna hoja de datos o algo por el estilo, son los primeros que me armo )  y los tengo conectados a un amplificador de 2x25W el integrado STK443 
desde ya muchas gracias !

http://img820.imageshack.us/i/imagen131.jpg/ (ahi les saque una foto al woofer medio y domo )


----------



## Kebra

ezavalla dijo:


> emiliano17 y SonyXPlod:
> Ya se están llendo del contenido de este tema, que es el *diseño de crossovers pasivos*. Para no desvirtuarlo mas, les pido que busquen otro tema o inicien uno nuevo para continuar la discusión...antes de que los moderen.



Uh, pintó la ley! 



nikko dijo:


> hola, estaba leyendo en el post (que le agradesco a ezavalla por indicarme cual era) sobre el programa de http://www.speakerworkshop.com/ que Kebra posteo, y me surguieron algunas dudas. Alguien que lo allá armado, ¿cual armo? ¿el que propone speakerworkshop? ¿o el que se propone en  http://www.claudionegro.com/swsetup/cables/cables.html?
> 
> Muchas gracias
> 
> PD: no se si el mensaje va aca, o si tengo que crear un nuevo tema



Yo armé el que propone CN con unas borneritas y unos cocodrilos. Andubo muy bien.


----------



## maximoss3500

Juan Jose quiero hacer un crossover de 3 vias, con un woffer de 5 1/4" 100wMax 6ohms 60hz-7khz marca American Sound Spw-2652 y un tiweter 100w 10 ohms 2" o 3"1/2 marca Mivic`s y una corneta normal de 5"1/4 60w 8 ohms marca EV PI-286 pero no se la impedansia de cruce de estos.
quiero  exitarlos com un ampli echo con  TDA7377 modo brige +/- 35w y quiero hacer que el woffer solo reprodusca frecuensias bajas, el teweter las altas y la corneta las medias.
e leido en otros post que se puede hacer con un filtro activo pero que requiere de amplificadores distintos por cada filto, sera que puedo usar un solo TDA modo L/R/Brige q proporsiona 10w 10w 30w, los 30 para el woffer y los demas para el teweter y la corneta.
Espero que me ayudes y puedas aclararme las dudas !! saludos


----------



## Juan Jose

maximoss3500 dijo:


> Juan Jose quiero hacer un crossover de 3 vias, con un woffer de 5 1/4" 100wMax 6ohms 60hz-7khz marca American Sound Spw-2652 y un tiweter 100w 10 ohms 2" o 3"1/2 marca Mivic`s y una corneta normal de 5"1/4 60w 8 ohms marca EV PI-286 pero no se la impedansia de cruce de estos.
> quiero  exitarlos com un ampli echo con  TDA7377 modo brige +/- 35w y quiero hacer que el woffer solo reprodusca frecuensias bajas, el teweter las altas y la corneta las medias.
> e leido en otros post que se puede hacer con un filtro activo pero que requiere de amplificadores distintos por cada filto, sera que puedo usar un solo TDA modo L/R/Brige q proporsiona 10w 10w 30w, los 30 para el woffer y los demas para el teweter y la corneta.
> Espero que me ayudes y puedas aclararme las dudas !! saludos



Hola maximo. Si lo que quieres es separar BIEN los graves, medios y agudos, no cabe duda que un crossover activo sera mejor que uno pasivo. 
En este caso, puedes ocupar un tda7377 por canal y conectarlo como la figura. En el datasheet del integrado hay mucha informacion y esta esta opcion de conexion.

saludos y suerte.
Juan Jose


----------



## maximoss3500

umm si estaba pensando en configurar el TDA asi, y como haria el crossover activo para que recorte solo en las frecuensias que deseo, un eq. funsiona igual a un crossover?
que seria mejor un eq. o un crossover?? poseo un eq. a transistores de 5 bandas lo saque de un reproductor de audio viejo de esos tocadiscos con caseteras y too. podria usarlo ? luego paso una foto para que lo vean y me digan sus comentarios y opiniones


----------



## Juan Jose

Un Eq no es un crosover, si bien tiene filtros pasa banda similares, en realidad tiene atenuadores y reforzadores de frecuencia y tu necesitas un divisor de frecuencia. 

Aca https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/crossover-divisor-3-vias-7731/ en el foro hay varios crosover activo de tres bandas, de 12 y 24db/octava lo que es, me parece, una buena atenuacion. 

saludos y suerte

Juan Jose


----------



## MGS85

Hola A todos los del foro... soy novato en esto de los bobinados y queria saber si me podian pasar todo completo para armar un divisor de 3 vias... porq*UE* la verdad leyendo todo me marie... jeje!! desde ya gracias y saludos...


----------



## ehbressan

Ya sabes las frecuencias de corte y la pendiente, además de las sensibilidades de cada parlante ? 
Sds.


----------



## MGS85

sisi pero igual queria uno cualquiera como para empezar a manejarme en el tema de los divisores de frecuencia con sus bobinados y todo eso... si me podrias facilitar algun material como para armar uno te lo agradeceria...  cualquier divisor de 3 vias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Si estás mareado, tomate un Dramamine y empezá a leer de nuevo, y si sabés inglés, leé acá: http://sound.westhost.com/lr-passive.htm

Si querés armar cualquier  divisor de frecuencia, buscá las curvas de impedancia y datos eléctricos de dos parlantes (para graves y agudos). En base a la curva de respuesta en frecuencia de cada uno, elegite las frecuencias de corte...y luego ponete a jugar con las ecuaciones de las primeras páginas para calcular filtros pasabajos y pasa-altos de primer y segundo orden.


----------



## MGS85

jaja... Bueno muchas gracias


----------



## yoelmauri

Hola, disculpen si esta por algun lado, o no me animo a calcularlo solo..
Alguien sabe o hizo alguna vez un divisor para un driver selenium 220ti?? voy a usar ese driver junto a un woofer selenium 15" pw3, agradezco si alquien me da info o me puede guiar para hacerlo.. Saludoss


----------



## Pepemen

Poderoso, aprendiendo, soy nuevo aqui pero no en la electrónica y me impresiona esto woooowww, gracias a los que aportan muchas gracias...


----------



## Alejoturismo

Buenas tardes, acudo a ustedes foreros debido a que recién me estoy inmiscuyendo en el tema de divisores de frecuencia. Tengo dos preguntas para hacerles, ¿es tan importante evitar la carga óhmica que nos lleva a usar inductores con núcleo de hierro?, pregunto esto debido a que varias personal me dicen esto a la hora de pedir inductores de núcleo de aire que por lo que leí son mejores.
Segunda pregunta, ¿Es verdad que es mejor usar dos o tres capacitores en paralelo para llegar a un valor en lugar de usar uno solo?, pregunto esto en la teoría de conseguir el capacitor de valor exacto o el más cercano posible sin descompaginar el crossover.
Estas afirmaciones le las hicieron dos personas que se dedican es esto de manera profesional y como mencioné al comienzo, mi falta de experiencia me lleva a consultar antes de cometer un error. Agradeceré inmensamente cualquier guía que me den. Gracias. Alejandro.


----------



## Kebra

Alejoturismo dijo:


> Buenas tardes, acudo a ustedes foreros debido a que recién me estoy inmiscuyendo en el tema de divisores de frecuencia. Tengo dos preguntas para hacerles, ¿es tan importante evitar la carga óhmica que nos lleva a usar inductores con núcleo de hierro?, pregunto esto debido a que varias personal me dicen esto a la hora de pedir inductores de núcleo de aire que por lo que leí son mejores.
> Segunda pregunta, ¿Es verdad que es mejor usar dos o tres capacitores en paralelo para llegar a un valor en lugar de usar uno solo?, pregunto esto en la teoría de conseguir el capacitor de valor exacto o el más cercano posible sin descompaginar el crossover.
> Estas afirmaciones le las hicieron dos personas que se dedican es esto de manera profesional y como mencioné al comienzo, mi falta de experiencia me lleva a consultar antes de cometer un error. Agradeceré inmensamente cualquier guía que me den. Gracias. Alejandro.




En mi experiencia, trabajando con parlantes de impedancia nominal 8 ohms, enfatizo NOMINAL, es indispensable usar bobinas con núcleo de aire porque generalmente las curvas de impedancia de los parlantes muestran un valor mínimo de 6 ohms. Eso no sería inconveniente en un tweeter o midrange, pero en un woofer, a 50 Hz esa baja impedancia puede hacer que el amplificador se destruya debido a la potencia disipada en esa frecuencia. De esa forma, al agregarle la resistencia de la bobina, mas una red zobel, equilibras la impedancia, dejandola lo mas plana posible.
Una bobina con núcleo de ferrite es muuuuuuchoooo mas económica que una con núcleo de aire, porque lleva mucho menos cobre, quizás por eso los delicuentes, digo, las personas que se dedican de manera profesional a "esto", te recomendaron las de núcleo de hierro, chapas berretas de transformador, que terminan siendo cualquier cosa. Porque si le pones chapas de calidad, te salen mas caras que las de núcleo de aire.
En cuanto a los capacitores, vas a tener que morir en jugar con las combinaciones serie paralelo hasta llegar a un valor cercano al calculado. Pero que sea mejor usar uno solo, o 2 o 5, en AUDIO da exactamente lo mismo. Si me decís que es la parte de FI de algún sintonizador, si, estás al horno, pero en audio da lo mismo.


----------



## Cacho

La primera parte te la respondió Kebra.



Alejoturismo dijo:


> Segunda pregunta, ¿Es verdad que es mejor usar dos o tres capacitores en paralelo para llegar a un valor en lugar de usar uno solo?


Acá vale hacer una salvedad: Al poner varios en paralelo estás sumando sus capacidades y además estás poniendo en paralelo sus resistencias internas.
Cuanto más baja se logre hacer esa resistencia, mejor para las cuestiones en las que haya bastante corriente involucrada.

En la parte de manejo de señales o cosas así que se ven en audio, esa resistencia no molesta casi nada porque la corriente es una miñanga. No se notan diferencias, como decía Kebra más arriba.
En la parte de las fuentes toma un poco más de importancia este asunto (hay más corriente en juego) y ahí sí es más interesante ponerlos en paralelo en lugar de uno solo grandote.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Aparte de lo que te han comentado antes, yo lo pensaría dos veces antes de gastarme en crossovers pasivos para esos hermosos baffles que has hecho (sos vos el de los 6 baffles con mdf doblado, no? o me mandé mal????)
El gasto, esfuerzo y trabajo que le has puesto a esas bellezas, no solo desde el punto de vista constructivo sino de selección de parlantes de calidad, lo podés llegar a desperdiciar por completo usando un crossover pasivo, por que vas a mandar el lóbulo de radiación a dar vueltas por toda tu sala de audición...y lo que es mas grave, vas a gastar lo mismo o más (si los hacés bien, claro) que si multiamplificaras haciendo vos los amplificadores.

No sé...pensalo...


----------



## Alejoturismo

Kebra; Cacho; Ezavalla, gracias por las respuestas, con respecto a el valor de las bobinas de núcleo de aire con respecto a las de hierro ya lo he visto, calculo meterme a hacerla yo mismo con los soft que vi en algunos temas en este foro para poder armarlas.
Los de los capacitares esta buena la aclaración. 
Ahora se me complicaba con el divisor ni les cuento con la red zobel jaja, acabo de leer un poco sobre el temas y es muy útil, la verdad gracias por desburrarme.
Ezavalla, si soy yo el de los bafles de mdf doblado, estoy terminando los dos frontales y ya empecé a ver el tema de los divisores, desde ya aclaro que si tengo en mente hacerlos bien como vos decís. Aprovecho para consultarles algo, he visto divisores activos pro en Mercadolibre por ejemplo, ¿estos equipos son confiables?, pregunto por que están ofreciendo un modelo de 3 vías Crossover Americanpro 3 Vias Sc-203 por menos de $500.  
Seguiré investigando y molestándolos si se me presentan dudas (seguro), gracias nuevamente.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Alejoturismo dijo:


> Ezavalla, si soy yo el de los bafles de mdf doblado, estoy terminando los dos frontales y ya empecé a ver el tema de los divisores, desde ya aclaro que si tengo en mente hacerlos bien como vos decís.


Ahhhh...me parecía, pero no quería mandar fruta 


Alejoturismo dijo:


> Aprovecho para consultarles algo, he visto divisores activos pro en Mercadolibre por ejemplo, ¿estos equipos son confiables?, pregunto por que están ofreciendo un modelo de 3 vías Crossover Americanpro 3 Vias Sc-203 por menos de $500.


La confiabilidad está ligada a la calidad de los componentes usados, y auditivamente...al tipo de filtro del crossover. $500 parece muy barato para un crossover digital. De cuantos canales es? Digo, por que en el foro un hay un esquema de un crossover linkwitz-riley estéreo de tres vías y te garantizo que te va a salir mucho menos de $500 cada dos canales...es más, por ese precio los armás para todos los baffles...


----------



## Alejoturismo

ezavalla dijo:


> Ahhhh...me parecía, pero no quería mandar fruta
> 
> La confiabilidad está ligada a la calidad de los componentes usados, y auditivamente...al tipo de filtro del crossover. $500 parece muy barato para un crossover digital. De cuantos canales es? Digo, por que en el foro un hay un esquema de un crossover linkwitz-riley estéreo de tres vías y te garantizo que te va a salir mucho menos de $500 cada dos canales...es más, por ese precio los armás para todos los baffles...



Ezavalla, el divisor esta bajo el nombre de Crossover Americanpro 3 Vías Sc-203,  por U$D 119. Es de dos canales de 3 vías cada uno de ellos. 
Con respecto a fabricar uno de estos, no te olvides que mi fuerte no es el conocimiento electrónico, buscaré lo que mencionas y veré el diagrama del divisor y los componentes a ver si me animo a meter manos en el asunto. Gracias nuevamente.


----------



## bafflero

Hola Amigos Foristas , desarme este fin de semana unos cuantos flybacks de televisores antiguos y tengo ganas de armar algun divisor de frecuencia de dos vias para unos 2000 watts con un corte de 3.5 khz , 4.5 khz o mas o menos por ahi , alguno tiene un circuito con los datos que me pueda facilitar?

perdon 200 watts


----------



## estebanlagos

Alejoturismo dijo:


> Kebra; Cacho; Ezavalla, gracias por las respuestas, con respecto a el valor de las bobinas de núcleo de aire con respecto a las de hierro ya lo he visto, calculo meterme a hacerla yo mismo con los soft que vi en algunos temas en este foro para poder armarlas.
> Los de los capacitares esta buena la aclaración.
> Ahora se me complicaba con el divisor ni les cuento con la red zobel jaja, acabo de leer un poco sobre el temas y es muy útil, la verdad gracias por desburrarme.
> Ezavalla, si soy yo el de los bafles de mdf doblado, estoy terminando los dos frontales y ya empecé a ver el tema de los divisores, desde ya aclaro que si tengo en mente hacerlos bien como vos decís. Aprovecho para consultarles algo, he visto divisores activos pro en Mercadolibre por ejemplo, ¿estos equipos son confiables?, pregunto por que están ofreciendo un modelo de 3 vías Crossover Americanpro 3 Vias Sc-203 por menos de $500.
> Seguiré investigando y molestándolos si se me presentan dudas (seguro), gracias nuevamente.


 


el mas completo de american pro es el sc 234xl.es una copia del dbx 234xl
mismos cortes y funciones esta $545.
caracteristicas 2vias estereo o 3 vias estereo o 4 vias mono (seleccion por botones posteriores)
tipo de filtro:linkwitz riley 24db/oct (variable state)
inversion de fase a la salida por canal
multiplicador por 10 de frecuencia de corte
xlr-salida balanceada o desbalanceada
ancho de banda en respuesta de 20hz a 20khz
corte minimo para sub 45hz en dos vias (muy importante ya que los mas economicos arrancan mucho mas arriba en dos vias)
potenciometros punto por punto

se que no corresponde al post pero creo que este es mas completo.


----------



## kiki

Hola muchachos, alguien tendria el formuleo practico ( no el teorico y confuso) para calcular una caja de parlantes de mas o menos buena calidad???

un abrazo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

kiki dijo:


> Hola muchachos, alguien tendria el formuleo practico ( no el teorico y confuso) para calcular una caja de parlantes de mas o menos buena calidad???


  
No existe tal "formuleo práctico". Lo que vale es lo que está al comienzo del tema, y si te resulta "confuso" vas a tener que tomar un libro.


----------



## Andres-manuel

disculpen amigos.. tengo solo una pregunta. estoy a punto de hacer el divisor de frecuencia de primer orden. el q*UE* aparece al principio de este foro. tengo un amplificador q*UE* trabaja de 4 a 8 ohm. tengo en mis manos un tweeter, medio y woofer.. todos son de 4 ohm. mi prgunta es: si los conectos todos en paralelo con mi divisor de frecuencia, ¿¿la impedancia quedaria por debajo de los 2 ohm?? ya q*UE* estan conectados en paralelo... ¿¿¿o no tengo problemas por q*UE* tiene el divisor de frecuencia???


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola Andres. En realidad el woofer es quien impone la impedancia del sistema ya que practicamente está en paralelo con el amplificador. Los medios y tweeter tienen capacitores que aislan (es un termino no muy bien utilizado) la parte resistiva del conjunto y por eso es que NO interfieren con la impedancia del bafle. Ahora, sin crosover puede que SI te de una impedancia mas chica.

saludos 

Juan Jose


----------



## Andres-manuel

gracias hermano...  muy util tu respuesta!


----------



## mbuttarelli

Muy buenas tardes a todos los foreros!!! , mi duda es la siguiente, cuando realizamos un filtro lo hacemos pensando es que a nuestro parlante no le lleguen las frecuencias este no puede reproducir, ahora bien, como sabemos o podemos calcular si realmente esto se cumple. 
Paso a algo concreto, supongamos tener un parlante que empieza a reproducir en los 2000 Hz y construyo un filtro paso alto que corte en los 3000, si bien el corte es en esa frecuecia algunas frecuencia hacia abajo pasan (atenuadas, pero pasan) por la pendiente (tantos decibeles por octava) como sé o puedo calcular que las frecuencia atenuadas que logran pasar no sean igual o menores a los 2000 Hz que mi parlante puede reproducir, mi duda surge de leer que una de las razones por las que se quema un parlante es cuando se le "inyecta" señales que no puede reproducir y estas se traducen como calor calentando nuestro parlante y quemandolo finalmente, entonces de ahi sale la segunda duda, las frecuencias atenuadas producen el sufiente calor como para quemar nuestro parlante? 

gracias de antemano


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

mbuttarelli dijo:


> Paso a algo concreto, supongamos tener un parlante que empieza a reproducir en los 2000 Hz y construyo un filtro paso alto que corte en los 3000, si bien el corte es en esa frecuecia algunas frecuencia hacia abajo pasan (atenuadas, pero pasan) por la pendiente (tantos decibeles por octava) como sé o puedo calcular que las frecuencia atenuadas que logran pasar no sean igual o menores a los 2000 Hz que mi parlante puede reproducir, *mi duda surge de leer que una de las razones por las que se quema un parlante es cuando se le "inyecta" señales que no puede reproducir y estas se traducen como calor calentando nuestro parlante y quemandolo finalmente*


Eso que has leído no es tan así como lo has planteado...
De todas formas, lo que vos querés saber depende directamente del orden del filtro que uses, y eso fija el nivel de _atenuación acústica_ y eléctrica de las señales que debe reproducir el parlante.



mbuttarelli dijo:


> entonces de ahi sale la segunda duda, las frecuencias atenuadas producen el sufiente calor como para quemar nuestro parlante?


Si la atenuación es suficientemente "buena", el parlante no va a correr peligro, pero te tiene que quedar claro que el nivel de las señales de distintas frecuencias es MUY variable, y las frecuencias muy bajas y muy altas - en música - tienen mucha menos potencia que las frecuencias medias, así que hay que saber con exactitud de cuanta potencia eléctrica y que rangos de frecuencia estamos hablando...


----------



## ehbressan

Hola mbuttarelli, una acotaciòn, que me parece importante.
Cuando decis que comienza a reproducir a 2000 Hz, que es lo que tomas en cuenta o si te basas en lo que te dice el fabricante ?
Te comento que como regla general (y no aplica para los parlantes de graves, si para medios y agudos), la frecuencia donde se debe comenzar a trabajar el parlante, debe, por lo menos, estar unas 2 octavas por encima de su Fs.
Luego, el parlante, hay que excitarlo dentro de no mas de 3 octavas (aprox.una decada)
Hablando de parlantes de una calidad decente.
Sds.


----------



## mbuttarelli

podrias explicarme mejor esto?? "la frecuencia donde se debe comenzar a trabajar el parlante, debe, por lo menos, estar unas 2 octavas por encima de su Fs." suponiendo que el fabricante dice que el driver reproduce un rango de frecuencias que va desde los 2000 Hz. y si podes mostrarme alguna cuenta para que sea mas visible y notable esa regla mejor! jaja. gracias de antemano nuevamente y gracias por las prontas respuestas!


----------



## ehbressan

Como no. Por ej. tenemos un Tweeter que tiene una Fs de 850 Hz, entonces debemos de cortarlo, a no menos de 3400 Hz (una octava arriba de 850 es 850 x 2 = 1700, otra octava arriba es 1700 x 2 = 3400 Hz.).
Luego a partir de los 3400 Hz, debemos de usar dicho parlante en su parte mas lineal de respuesta (ahí donde la curva de impedancia es mas plana) a lo largo de unas 3 octavas (se le llama Década, que en realidad es un poquito mas que 3 octavas.
Te dejo un trabajo práctico, busca los datos de un medio y explicanos donde cortarias abajo y arriba......
Sds.


----------



## Nicostp

Hola a todos...soy nuevo en el foro... Soy tecnico en sonido y grabacion..y me interesaron mucho los temas que se arman en los foros... Hablando de divisores, estoy teniendo un problema....arme unas cajas con parlante de 12'' y un driver de 1 1/2''. El problema es que el driver es de 8 ohms y el parlante es de 2 ohms... Un tecnico electronico me armo un crossover, pero al medi la impedancia total de la caja me da 2 ohms....lo que  quiero saber es si hay manera de llevar la impedancia total de la caja a 8ohms... Ya que tengo 4 cajas y la idea es moverlas con una sola potencia, y que esta no trabaje en una impedancia tan baja.... Espero su ideas u opiniones...muchas gracias..
Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Nicostp dijo:


> arme unas cajas con parlante de 12'' y un driver de 1 1/2''. El problema es que el driver es de 8 ohms y el parlante es de 2 ohms... Un tecnico electronico me armo un crossover, pero al medi la impedancia total de la caja me da 2 ohms....lo que  quiero saber es si hay manera de llevar la impedancia total de la caja a 8ohms



Lo unico coherente que podés hacer son dos cosas:


Cambiás el parlante por otro que tenga 8 ohms (eso es caro)
Conseguís mas parlantes iguales al que tenés y los ponés en serie, cosa de que cada caja te quede con tres o cuatro parlantes de 12" y un driver (y esto es MUY caro).


----------



## Nicostp

_Lo unico coherente que podés hacer son dos cosas:

   1. Cambiás el parlante por otro que tenga 8 ohms (eso es caro)
   2. Conseguís mas parlantes iguales al que tenés y los ponés en serie, cosa de que cada caja te quede con tres o cuatro parlantes de 12" y un driver (y esto es MUY caro).
_


Ops..queria evitar eso.... porque lamentablemente no consigo mas parlantes de esta marca. Pense que se podia solucionar de otra manera...bueno...muchas gracias por la informacion 
ezavalla

saludoss


----------



## Juan Jose

Nicostp dijo:


> Hola a todos...soy nuevo en el foro... Soy tecnico en sonido y grabacion..y me interesaron mucho los temas que se arman en los foros... Hablando de divisores, estoy teniendo un problema....arme unas cajas con parlante de 12'' y un driver de 1 1/2''. El problema es que el driver es de 8 ohms y el parlante es de 2 ohms... Un tecnico electronico me armo un crossover, pero al medi la impedancia total de la caja me da 2 ohms....lo que quiero saber es si hay manera de llevar la impedancia total de la caja a 8ohms... Ya que tengo 4 cajas y la idea es moverlas con una sola potencia, y que esta no trabaje en una impedancia tan baja.... Espero su ideas u opiniones...muchas gracias..
> Saludos


 

Si tienes 4 cajas iguales y cada una tiene 2 ohms de impedancia, conectalas en serie de a pares y tu potencia trabajara en 4 ohms por canal.

pregunta; como es que tu parlante tiene 2 ohms de impedancia? Es un woofer de doble bobina? o que marca y modelo es. ?

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Kebra

Nicostp dijo:


> Hola a todos...soy nuevo en el foro... Soy tecnico en sonido y grabacion..y me interesaron mucho los temas que se arman en los foros... Hablando de divisores, estoy teniendo un problema....arme unas cajas con parlante de 12'' y un driver de 1 1/2''. El problema es que el driver es de 8 ohms y el parlante es de 2 ohms... Un tecnico electronico me armo un crossover, pero al medi la impedancia total de la caja me da 2 ohms....lo que  quiero saber es si hay manera de llevar la impedancia total de la caja a 8ohms... Ya que tengo 4 cajas y la idea es moverlas con una sola potencia, y que esta no trabaje en una impedancia tan baja.... Espero su ideas u opiniones...muchas gracias..
> Saludos



Yo tengo una pregunta... ¿Cómo te calculó el crossover el "técnico electrónico"?


----------



## mbuttarelli

De nuevo, hola foreros. Pregunta... Es obligación utilizar capacitores electrolíticos no polarizados para armar un crossover ?? o podemos utiizar cualquier tipo de capacitor que no sea polarizado? Nuevamente, gracias de ante mano. 

Como por ejemplo uno de poliester?

porque note que no hay mucha variedad en los valores de los capacitores electroliticos no polarizados, en cambio caso contrario tenemos mucha variedad en lo de poliester tanto en capacidad como en tension.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No hay problema en usar capacitores de poliester...es más...son los que deberías usar.
Otra alternativa, si los baffles son de mucha potencia, es usar los capacitores de arranque de motores de AC (tipo lavarropas o ventiladores de techo). No son costosos y aguantan los altos niveles de corriente sin problemas.


----------



## mbuttarelli

jajajaj yo estoy a punto de recibirme de electrotecnico JAMAS JAMAS JAMAS se me hubiera ocurrido utilizar ese tipo de capacitores!!! jajaja gracias ezevalla, por cierto ahora que leo mas detenidamente esto 

"De todas formas, lo que vos querés saber depende directamente del orden del filtro que uses, y eso fija el nivel de _atenuación acústica_ y eléctrica de las señales que debe reproducir el parlante."

yo ya sabía que la pendiente depende del orden de filtro a mayor orden la pendiente es mas brusca eso lo entiendo perfectamente, mi pregunta era sabiendo el orden de filtro (en mi caso 12db/oct) cual es el rango de frecuencias que logran pasar por debajo de la frecuecia de corte que elijo para mi filtro (en mi caso un filtro pasa altos con corte a los 3000 Hz)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

mbuttarelli dijo:


> *mi pregunta era sabiendo el orden de filtro (en mi caso 12db/oct) cual es el rango de frecuencias que logran pasar por debajo de la frecuecia de corte que elijo para mi filtro *


La teoría dice que pasan todas las frecuencias ...pero con amplitudes (y por ende potencia) decrecientes de acuerdo al orden del filtro. Si vos cortás en 3-kHz y me preguntás si van a pasar ... digamos 200-Hz...te digo que si van a pasar, pero muuuuyyyy atenuadas...tanto mas cuanto mayor sea el orden del filtro.
Como calcular analíticamente la potencia generada por las señales atenuadas es un bardo (y con señales musicales es imposible), te recomiendo que uses un simulador para probar el filtro con ruido rosa y que lo uses para calcular cuanta potencia pasa.


----------



## mbuttarelli

Gracias nuevamente ezevalla!!! sos un groso loco sabelo!!!


----------



## Nicostp

juan jose dijo:


> si tienes 4 cajas iguales y cada una tiene 2 ohms de impedancia, conectalas en serie de a pares y tu potencia trabajara en 4 ohms por canal.
> 
> Pregunta; como es que tu parlante tiene 2 ohms de impedancia? Es un woofer de doble bobina? O que marca y modelo es. ?
> 
> Saludos
> 
> juan jose




hola juan..disculpa la demora..tengo 2  parlantes meyersound ms 212 hts ...estan en una caja con un driver b&c de 8 ohms..
Crees que se pueda hacer algo??
Saludos


nico


----------



## franbec

tengo un crossover digital DS214A/216A si alguien sabe como usarlo por favor que me diga lo que sabe gracias


----------



## malesi

En Español:
http://www.equaphon.com.ar/pdf/stsproc/mds214a.pdf

En Ingles:
http://www.muzmoskva.ru/manual/DS214A-216A.pdf


----------



## franbec

muchisimas gracias melesi en molestarte, el tema es que soy uhn principiante, tengo 16 años y necesito que me lo expliquen para un posibble trabajo de sonidista. Si conoces a alguien interesado en enseñar por favor avisale te lo agradeceria


----------



## Pil

Hola a todos. 
Tengo la siguiente duda: ¿Porque en algunas especificaciones se hace referencia a la frecuencia de corte del crossover con una sola frecuencia y en otros casos (como por ejemplo en las formulas explicadas en este tema para un filtro de 2 vías) se especifica la frecuencia de corte bajo (para un woofer o mid woofer) y la de corte alto?
En el primer caso entiendo que la frecuencia de corte para el woofer y el tweter es la misma.
Si es así y tengo un mid woofer con una frecuencia de corte sugerida menor o igual a 2500Hz, debo utilizar este valor para calcular el filtro, sin importar la frecuencia de corte del tweter?

Agradezco que alguno de ustedes me pueda ayudar con esta duda.

Saludos a todos y muchas gracias!


----------



## roesvago

Chicos ojala que me puedan ayudar

he leído mucho sobre el tema y he podido entender casi todo, lo que quiero hacer es un crossover para estos parlantes, con las frecuencias que salen en las especificaciones.

 canal baja frecuencia altavoz de 13cm x 2 tipo cónico
8 ohm, ambos excitados de 120-10000hz

canal alta frecuencia altavoz de 4cm tipo bocina
8 ohm, ambos excitados de 2000-13000hz

cada canal con potencia 65w  



Ósea:

Para el canal de bajos podría poner en serie un condensador de 165 uF y una bobina de 0.127 mH, para que trabaje en las frecuencias de 120hz a 10khz

  Para el canal de altos podría poner en serie un condensador de 9.93 uF y una bobina de 0.097 mH, para que trabaje en las frecuencias de 2000hz a 13khz

  ¿Estoy en lo correcto o no?


----------



## guylle

Hola amigos, tengo un par de bafles sony de 3 vias y no estoy conforme con la respuesta que tienen en medios, los parlantes (para medios)  son de 4 pulgadas aprox. y se parecen mas a un tw que a otra cosa.Ademas es la segunda vez que pasan a mejor vida..
La pregunta es, podria hacer un crossover para 500-5000hz y colocar un par de parlantes pionner de 6.5 pulgadas rango 40-20000hz en unas cajas separadas, por que en las cajas del los sony no tengo lugar..
Puedo calcular un crossover pasivo de 3 vias 2 orden conociendo solamente la Re y la Le de cada parlante?


----------



## schaferjuan

Hola Gente
Estoy tratando de hacer dos crossover de dos vías para armar dos Cajas Modelo VBT115B2
Etapa de Potencia Luxell Pro Line LXP-400
WH1568(L) - PARLANTE 15" TELA WOOFER 350W RMS 
SDR009 - DRIVER DE TITANIO 1" 200 W

Necesito algo sencillo y que funcione

Viele DanK!


----------



## ehbressan

Hallo Juan, bie gets ?
Aca se pueden calcular en forma on-line:

http://ccs.exl.info/calc_cr.html

Acá calculás las bobinas :

http://www.colomar.com/Shavano/inductor_info.html

Si buscas en la pagina de Shavano, en la seccion construccion, encontraras mucha info interesante.

En este link tenés mucha info sobre el diseño de un filtro de calidad :

http://sound.westhost.com/lr-passive.htm

Bueno, espero te sea útil.
Chus !!


----------



## schaferjuan

Hallo Herr ehbressan
Necesitaria algo más facil de entender, no comprendo mucho el ingles, me pide unos valores que no logro entender, me darias una mano con esto
Gracias


----------



## ehbressan

Que valores y en que página son los que no entendés ?
Sds.


----------



## 80charlys

Hola, estoy armando un divisor de frecuencias y como no consegui un condensador de 8.2 o 10 microfaradios (no polar) tuve que comprar dos de 22 polarizados, nose como unirlos para que sean no polar, necesito me ayuden y como me doy cuenta que lado es el positivo y cual el negativo ya que las dos patitas son del mismo tamaño y tiene señalado uno de los polos pero con guiones, espero me entiendan, gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

80charlys dijo:


> y como me doy cuenta que lado es el positivo y cual el negativo ya que las dos patitas son del mismo tamaño y *tiene señalado uno de los polos pero con guiones*, espero me entiendan, gracias



Ahhhhh! con GUIONES!!!!!!! que loco!!!! y los guiones no parecen signos *MENOS (-)*    ???


----------



## 80charlys

Iniciado por 80charlys  
y como me doy cuenta que lado es el positivo y cual el negativo ya que las dos patitas son del mismo tamaño y tiene señalado uno de los polos pero con guiones, espero me entiendan, gracias
Ahhhhh! con GUIONES!!!!!!! que loco!!!! y los guiones no parecen signos MENOS (-)    ???


ajjajaja claro pero como estaban perpendicular y dentro de una flecha no sabia si señalaban q*UE* era negativo o señalaban al positivo


----------



## silcerino

Hola!

Espectacular el post que tienen aquí montado! Un gustazo leerlo e intentar aprender de los que saben.

Yo estoy haciendo un amplificador estéreo de 22W por canal con control de tonos. Es con el LM1036 y el TDA1554. 

Se puede ver quí mismo en el foro:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-2x22w-control-tonos-46659/

El caso es que ahora le toca el turno a los altavoces.

La idea es ponerlos de 2 vías en cada canal. 

Estos son los altavoces, bueno son similares a estos, ya que necesito que sean de mayor impedancia y aún no tengo los datos de los que utilizaré. Pero para ir haciendo algunos cálculos y haciéndome una idea de lo que tengo que hacer, estoy aprendiendo con estos:

Tweeter:



Medio:




Después de mucho leer y mucho calcular, he llegado al siguiente circuito. Un filtro de primer orden simple y sencillo, colocando la Frecuencia de corte en 3KHz. 

Los condensadores no son electrolíticos, me he confundido al dibujar y subir el circuito aquí.



Al añadir el condensador y la bobina, ¿como afecta a la impedancia total que está conectada a la salida del amplificador?

¿Como lo ven ustedes?
¿Funcionaría bien?
¿Algún consejo?


Graciass.
Perdonen que las imágenes sean tan grandes, pero no sabía ponerlas más pequeñas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Seee...a 3 kHz? Con esos valores sería así si los parlantes fueran de 8Ω, pero son de 4 Ω   ...al menos eso es lo que dice en las imágenes.
Por otra parte, vas a tener problemas, por que en 3 kHz la curva del medio ya está bastante chueca y con un FPB de 1º orden vas a empeorarla mas.
Yo buscaría un parlante que tenga mejor respuesta en frecuencias mas altas...aunque sea un rango extendido.


----------



## silcerino

Sí, sé que son de 4 Ohm, pero es que de momento no dispongo de los datos de los de 8 Ohm y estaba utilizando estos para practicar y aprender a hacer estos cálculos. Así que lo de buscar otro es posible porque aún no los tengo elegidos ni buscados.

Pero, mientras tanto, en el caso de utilizar estos, creo entender lo que me dices sobre poner el corte en 3KHz. ¿Y si pongo el corte en 2KHz? ¿Estará todo muy justo?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

silcerino dijo:


> Pero, mientras tanto, en el caso de utilizar estos, creo entender lo que me dices sobre poner el corte en 3KHz. *¿Y si pongo el corte en 2KHz? ¿Estará todo muy justo?*


No es que esté justo, es que la resonancia del tweeter parece estar sobre 1.7 kHz y para cortarlo tiene que ser al menos una octava y media mas arriba....sobre los 4.8 kHz o más, y el medio que tenés no llega ahí ni de casualidad...


----------



## silcerino

Aaah, vale, ese es el dato que buscaba, donde colocar el corte! La frecuencia de corte tiene que estar como mínimo una octava y media a partir de la resonancia del tweeter! Ok, en cuanto me ponga a elegir los altavoces, ahora ya sé como elegirlos.

Respecto a la impedancia que "ve" el amplificador, ¿como afecta que le añadan el condensador y la bobina? Acabo de hacer cálculos para una Frecuencia de Corte de 5KHz, 8 Ohm, y tengo un C = 3.975uF y L= 0.25477mH. Al hacer cálculos de impedancias totales, me da una impedancia total de 5.66 Ohm en cada canal. Yo no la veo mal teniendo en cuenta que variará arriba y abajo según la frecuencia en la que esté, ¿qué decís vosotros?

Respecto a circuitos como la Red Zobel o el L-Pad, ¿qué opináis sobre ellos? No sé si son necesarios para un sistema así de poca potencia como el mío, ¿se notaría mucho que los lleve o no?

Saludoss.
Graciass.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

silcerino dijo:


> Aaah, vale, ese es el dato que buscaba, donde colocar el corte! La frecuencia de corte tiene que estar como mínimo una octava y media a partir de la resonancia del tweeter! Ok, en cuanto me ponga a elegir los altavoces, ahora ya sé como elegirlos.


Bueno...una octava y media es lo MINIMO cuando el filtro es de primer o segundo orden.



silcerino dijo:


> Respecto a la impedancia que "ve" el amplificador, ¿como afecta que le añadan el condensador y la bobina? Acabo de hacer cálculos para una Frecuencia de Corte de 5KHz, 8 Ohm, y tengo un C = 3.975uF y L= 0.25477mH. Al hacer cálculos de impedancias totales, me da una impedancia total de 5.66 Ohm en cada canal. Yo no la veo mal teniendo en cuenta que variará arriba y abajo según la frecuencia en la que esté, ¿qué decís vosotros?


No te preocupés por eso. El cálculo de la impedancia final es complicado y no tiene mucho caso analizarlo.



silcerino dijo:


> Respecto a circuitos como la Red Zobel o el L-Pad, ¿qué opináis sobre ellos? No sé si son necesarios para un sistema así de poca potencia como el mío, ¿se notaría mucho que los lleve o no?


El L-Pad - con esos parlantes que mostraste - no es necesario, por que ambos tienen la misma sensibilidad.
La red Zobel sería bueno usarla en el medio/bajo...pero hay que ver las curvas de impedancia del parlante que usés.


----------



## silcerino

Finalmente, ajustando todos los parámetros (existencias por parte del proveedor, precio, tamaño, impedancia, frecuencia, etc..), estos son los dos altavoces que puedo conseguir.


Agudos (6 Ohm de impedancia, de 8 Ohm no hay):





Medios (la gráfica no me convence, pero es lo que hay):





La Frecuencia de Corte la establezco en 6KHz.
Condensador = 4.42uF
Bobina = 0.21mH
La impedancia total (calculada en la frecuencia de corte) sería de 4.83 Ohm.

Respecto a la red zobel no sé si se puede calcular a partir de estos datos o tengo que esperar a tener el altavoz en mano para hacer mediciones.

¿Qué opináis de todo esto?

Saludoss.


----------



## aguiarg1525

una pregunta quien me puede ayudar a calcular las bobina y los condensadores  para  unos tweeters de 4ohm de 150 rms  unos medios de 8ohm de 125 rms y un bajo doble bobina de 4ohm de 350 rms  cada componente  tiene su alimentacion individual

ah el bajo es de  12 pulgadas y los medios de 6 pulgada


----------



## pipa09

aguiarg1525 dijo:
			
		

> una pregunta quien me puede ayudar a calcular las bobina y los condensadores para unos tweeters de 4ohm de 150 rms unos medios de 8ohm de 125 rms y un bajo doble bobina de 4ohm de 350 rms cada componente tiene su alimentacion individual
> 
> ah el bajo es de 12 pulgadas y los medios de 6 pulgada


 

En el link del mensaje https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/calculo-crossover-13991/#post100670 esta la info que estas buscando, date una pasada por ahi y cualquier cosa que no comprendas nos comentas!

Saludos!


----------



## aguiarg1525

gracias hermano por los dato pero no entendi muy bien esa tabla estoy un poco desorientado me podrias explicar como la unso para calcular los valores de los componente para mi crossover y gracias de ante mano


----------



## pipa09

aguiarg1525 dijo:
			
		

> gracias hermano por los dato pero no entendi muy bien esa tabla estoy un poco desorientado me podrias explicar como la unso para calcular los valores de los componente para mi crossover y gracias de ante mano


 
Ahi tenes varios tipos de cortes, desde los mas auaves hasta los mas bruscos, por asi decirlo. lo primero que deberias tener en cuenta es las especificaciones de tus reproductores (woofers, mid y tweeters), en base a eso se seleciona la frecuencia de cada filtro.

luego si te vas a algunos de los calculadores que tiene el link, por ejemplo uno de segundo orden, donde dice frecuncia, se refiere a la frecuncia de cruce (hasta donde corta un filtro y empieza a conducir el otro), por decir un ejemplo pones 1800HZ, y aparecen los valores de los componentes del circuito.

Si no comprendes nos volves a preguntar.


----------



## aguiarg1525

compa gracias ya entendi  por lo menos  para los tweeters y el bajo pero no veo nada para los medios xq lo que tengo tienen demasiado brillo parecen mas tweeter que medios  y el bajo reproducia algo de vocal espero que con eso calculo  por lo menos el bajo me suene mejor y los tweeters pèro tengo la duda del medio  xq no dice nada para ellos


----------



## pipa09

aguiarg1525 dijo:
			
		

> compa gracias ya entendi por lo menos para los tweeters y el bajo pero no veo nada para los medios xq lo que tengo tienen demasiado brillo parecen mas tweeter que medios y el bajo reproducia algo de vocal espero que con eso calculo por lo menos el bajo me suene mejor y los tweeters pèro tengo la duda del medio xq no dice nada para ellos


 
Para los medios se usa los dos filtros, uno bajo y al otro alto, se puede hacer como ejemplo un pasa bajo hasta 5KHz y un pasa alto desdde los 1khZ, o mas bajo aun.
Ver el archivo adjunto 44272

Lo marcado en rojo seria el filtro de altos, y en verde el de bajos, asi de esa manera solo pasaran las frecuencias que estan dentro del rango de los 2 filtros, 

Esoeri me pueda hacer entender, 

Saludos,


----------



## silcerino

Otra pregunta más... he estado buscando por el foro un buen rato y no he encontrado respuesta. Estoy mirando de hacer la Red Zobel y para ello necesito el valor de la inductancia del altavoz, pregunta: ¿Puedo conocer la inductancia de mi altavoz sin tener un inductómetro o multímetro que mida Henrios? Porque no tengo ni lo uno ni lo otro.


----------



## Tacatomon

silcerino dijo:


> Otra pregunta más... he estado buscando por el foro un buen rato y no he encontrado respuesta. Estoy mirando de hacer la Red Zobel y para ello necesito el valor de la inductancia del altavoz, pregunta: ¿Puedo conocer la inductancia de mi altavoz sin tener un inductómetro o multímetro que mida Henrios? Porque no tengo ni lo uno ni lo otro.



Si tu altavoz tiene una hoja de datos, estas por lo regular incluyen la inductancia de la bobina vocal. http://www.jblpro.com/pages/components/2245H.pdf


----------



## silcerino

Las únicas hojas de datos que tengo son las que puse un par de comentarios más arriba y no especifican nada del valor de la inductancia. ¿Podría hallarla mirando la gráfica?


----------



## juanfilas

http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/coils.htm

muy interesante, como se influyen entre ellas las bobinas en los filtros pasivos

saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

juanfilas dijo:


> http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/coils.htm
> 
> muy interesante, como se influyen entre ellas las bobinas en los filtros pasivos
> 
> saludos!



Interesantisimo!!! Anotaciones de oro al diseñador de Filtros Pasivos-!! 



silcerino dijo:


> Las únicas hojas de datos que tengo son las que puse un par de comentarios más arriba y no especifican nada del valor de la inductancia. ¿Podría hallarla mirando la gráfica?



No he visto hoja de datos alguna que contenga la gráfica de Le vs Frec... Siempre es un valor determinado para 1Khz...


----------



## avcomelectronica

....ya que planeas hacer un xover de primer orden, pensaste en hacerlo en serie???

....te paso un guia para el desarrollo


----------



## silcerino

uau!! Muchas graciass!! Aunque creo que hay demasiada información en pantalla... jejjej.. me va llevar un rato pillarle el hilo!! Luego te cuento!! Gracias! Saludoss.


----------



## avcomelectronica

...no hay problemas, en realidad los xover en serie de primer orden suenan mejor que los comunes y los elementos a usar son iguales. Espero que te sirva.


----------



## juan moscoso

Hola a todos.
Soy nuevo por aquí, y el tema me parece excelente, es así como me decidí a armar un par de cajas acústicas, las necesito para pequeñas reuniones uso propio en la casa el amplificador es de + ò - 200Watts rms………y allll grano;


Entre tantos parlantes y drivers me decidí por los Eminence y estos son sus características;

El parlante (Los datos los saque de la hoja N. 5) Adjunto los pdf…..
(Eminence Beta 12lta 225w Rms)
--Driver Parameters--
Fs = 45 Hz
Qms = 6.44
Vas = 136.3 liters
Xmax = 3.2 mm
Sd = 532.4 sq.cm
Qes = 0.55
Re = 7.37 ohms
Le = 0.83 mH
Z = 8 ohms
Pe = 225 watts








Driver, es el (ASD1001) de 50w…Adjunto pdf
Tamaño de la garganta  ………….1”, 25.4mm
Impedancia nominal * ………….... 8 ohms
Potencia ……………………......………50W @ 2.5kHz
(Secification EIA426B,1.6kHz @ 18dB)
Resonancia ………………….…........1.23kHz
Rango de frecuencia útil  ………   2.5kHz-20kHz
Recomendaciones de cruce ……..2.5kHz/18dB
Sensibilidad………………………........104.3dB (1W/1m across 2.5kHz-20kHz)
Peso del imán…………………......…..12 oz., 0.34kg
Diámetro de la bobina de voz ……1.3”, 33mm
Re…………………………………..........….6.7






-El crossover hay un vendedor que tiene el Eminence Ref: PXB2:3K5, las características son las siguientes:   (Adjunto foto)
Características:
• Tipo: 2 vías
• Gabinete Listo: No
• Frecuencia de corte: 3.5kHz
• Pendiente: 12dB/octaveLP Butterworth HP 18 dB / octava
• Impedancia: 8 ohmios
• Manejo de potencia: 400Wrms
• Nivel de HF :-----
• Sección de montaje :-----
Este me puede servir o tendría que construir uno?

-Si lo construyo, seria de 2º orden y según lo que ley en las hojas anteriores debo encontrar la frecuencia de cruce, como es de 2 vías solo hay una, para woofer y driver, entonces según las Fs de los elementos;

Fs del woofer = 45Hz (aunque tomare la segunda cresta que esta a 100Hz)
Fs del driver = 1230Hz

…..Alguien decía que a partir de la Fs debería hacer el corte 2 octavas arriba es decir:
Para el Woofer…..100Hz*2*2 = 400Hz
Para el Driver……1230Hz*2*2 = 4920Hz

Entonces es aquí en 400Hz y 4920Hz donde la curva de impedancia es mas plana para los elementos, Ok….y ahora como hayo la frecuencia de corte única para ambos elementos????


-En cuanto a la sensibilidad, el Woofer tiene 97.7dB y el driver tiene 104.3dB, ahora voy a construir una red L-PAD con ayuda del Win ISD que recomendó algún compañero en el foro;
driver Impedance = 8 ohm
Needed attenuation = 104.3dB – 97.7dB = 6.6dB

La red según Win ISD está conformada por 2 resistencias en modo divisor de tensión con R1=4.26ohm y R2 =7.03ohm
La conectare a la salida del crossover y a la entrada del driver

…………..estoy en lo correcto…?

Les agradezco mucho sus comentarios y ayudas que me puedan brindar.




..


----------



## djmartin86

Hola amigos ,, muy bueno el foro... laverdad mucho conocimiento!!! Gracias a los que ayudan y dan una mano !..
queria saber sobre el protector electronico de los 2 zener en anti paralelo .... de que valor de zener son? ... en el plano figura una resistencia en serie al protector  ... esa resitencia acuta con la proteccion? ... queda en serie al bufer en realidad ... 
Otra pregunta .
Me estoy por armar un divisor de 3 vias .. ya estuve viendo los calculos  ... pero necesito saber cuantas vueltas de alambre y que carrete utilizo para las bobinas , ya que es lo ultimo que me falta ..
y por ultimo para saber la impedancia de cada componente en el calculo teorico ? , hay alguna forma de calcularlo apesar de que no tengo los valores de mi hoja de datos? , porque se toma para 6000 hz como referencia ? . es para cualquier componente (bocina , tweter , woofer)?


----------



## Tavo

> Y para los woofer, te agradezco por la enseñanza, le voy a construir un filtrito. Tengo alambre de cobre esmaltado de 17AWG que compré para hacer una bobinita, así que con eso voy a probar.


mmm... AWG#17 lo veo un poco difícil... Vas a necesitar unos cuantos metros...

Yo tenía un inductor que rescaté de una placa, que lo usaba como filtro, y funcionaba muy bien. Esperá que ahora lo desarmo, y cuento los metros que lleva de alambre. 

No se de cuantos uH debe ser, de paso, no tengo inductómetro... Así que no puedo medir... 

Ahora me fijo.
Saludso.

*EDIT:*
Ahí acabo de romper la bobina (la desarmé). Tiene 4,40 metros de alambre, calibre 0,4mm.
Si, era muy fino, pero esa misma bobina era para un baflecito de 25Wrms.

Pero hay otro detalle a tener en cuenta, este inductor estaba bobinado sobre núcleo de ferrita, lo cual NO es muy indicado para audio, ya que si el núcleo se satura, distorsiona el audio. Por eso lo normal es bobinar sobre núcleo de aire.
Los inductores bobinados sobre núcleo de ferrita *logran más inductancia que si estuviesen bobinados sobre aire;* entonces es necesario aclarar que no te limites a esa medida (4,40m), sino más bien diría unos 10 metros de AWG#20 sobre núcleo de aire, de 1 pulgada.

Ese es mi consejo "a ojo". Yo lo haría así.


----------



## Agucasta

Bárbaro. Muchas gracias como siempre. Lamento mucho que hayas roto la bobinita. 

Tengo una fuente AT bastante vieja que tiene varios inductores, con y sin núcleo de ferrita. Voy a probar uno por uno . Si no, acá venden el metro de alambre AWG#20 a 25 ctvs. el metro. 

Por hoy no voy a hacer nada más que jugar a la _Wii_, porque estoy agotado de tanta electrónica jaja.

Saludos!


----------



## Tavo

agucasta89 dijo:


> Bárbaro. Muchas gracias como siempre. Lamento mucho que hayas roto la bobinita.
> 
> Tengo una fuente AT bastante vieja que tiene varios inductores, con y sin núcleo de ferrita. Voy a probar uno por uno . Si no, acá venden el metro de alambre AWG#20 a 25 ctvs. el metro.
> 
> Por hoy no voy a hacer nada más que jugar a la _Wii_, porque estoy agotado de tanta electrónica jaja.
> 
> Saludos!



Hola, como estás Agustín?

Che, acá terminé de re-hacer la bobina (filtro pasa-bajos pasivo). Esta es nueva, nada que ver con la anterior. La anterior (como ya dije) estaba bobinada sobre núcleo de ferrita, y no me gustaba para nada.
Esta la bobiné sobre un tubito de estaño  (núcleo de aire), que suelo comprar bastantes. Es de 1 cm de diámetro aprox.
La bobiné con alambre de Litz, bah, eso creo. Son dos alambres de 0,4mm en paralelo, para sumar 0,8mm (AWG#20).
No conté las espiras, pero son unos 7 metros bobinados en tres capas. Yo creo que es suficiente para lo que quiero, estimo un corte en unos 200Hz más o menos. Todavía no armé el filtro (en placa, como debe ser), pero pronto lo haré.

Acá una foto de la bobina.


Cuando tengas hecha la tuya, comentá los resultados, jeje.
El alambre de litz no es necesario, yo lo hice así porque no tenía alambre de más calibre, pero tranquilamente puede ser alambre AWG#20.

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tavo:
Luego de jugar un rato con *este *calculador de bobinas con núcleo de aire (que deberías usar ), llego a la conclusión - *a ojo*, por que has dado pocos datos de la bobina que has hecho - que tu bobina tiene una inductancia de aproximadamente 80 µHy, con lo cual, y si tenés un parlante de 8Ω, tu frecuencia de corte para el woofer está sobre los *16 kHz*    (si tenés uno de 4Ω, la frecuencia de corte es la mitad).

Como referencia, te cuento que los parlantes rango extendido de mis baffles los corté a 4 kHz con un filtro de 1º orden y el inductor me resultó de cerca de 220 µHy....así que dejate de jod**** y sacá las cuentas, por que ese inductor que has hecho no filtra nada!!!!!


----------



## juanfilas

con 7 metros de alambre no vas a cortar ni a 10000hz... una bobina para cortar a unos 2500hz 1er orden tiene que ser de 0.5mH con Le a unos 7ohm... que con un nucleo de aire de 4cm2 te da mas o menos 200 vueltas, hay muchisimos programas para calcular bobinas en internet yo uso uno que se llama "calcbob" calcula bastante bien (luego mido para asegurarme que esta bien, por lo general atina bastante) googlealo seguro lo encontras

pd: para cortar a 200hz necesitas 5.6mH... que son muchiiiiisiiimmass vueltas

pd: veo que tambien te recomendo un programa edu, hacele caso


----------



## Tavo

ezavalla dijo:


> Tavo:
> Luego de jugar un rato con *este *calculador de bobinas con núcleo de aire (que deberías usar ), llego a la conclusión - *a ojo*, por que has dado pocos datos de la bobina que has hecho - que tu bobina tiene una inductancia de aproximadamente 80 µHy, con lo cual, y si tenés un parlante de 8Ω, tu frecuencia de corte para el woofer está sobre los *16 kHz*    (si tenés uno de 4Ω, la frecuencia de corte es la mitad).
> 
> Como referencia, te cuento que los parlantes rango extendido de mis baffles los corté a 4 kHz con un filtro de 1º orden y el inductor me resultó de cerca de 220 µHy....así que dejate de jod**** y sacá las cuentas, por que ese inductor que has hecho no filtra nada!!!!!


No hay nada que decir...   

Si, realmente eduardo tenés toda la razón, y nuevamente muestro mi ignorancia haciendo las cosas "así no más"... 

Bueno, ahora voy a ver ese programa del link que me pasaste. Gracias Eduardo.

Lo mismo para vos Juan, gracias por tu consejo, al lado tuyo no soy ni una hormiga. 
Ahora voy a hacer los cálculos pertinentes y re-hacer la bobina.

Gracias a ambos...


----------



## NEO101

*Tavo*, mirale el lado bueno, después del trabajo de hacer la bobina "de balde", con toda seguridad no te vas a olvidar más cómo NO hay que hacer la bobina...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tavo dijo:


> No hay nada que decir...
> 
> Si, realmente eduardo tenés toda la razón, y nuevamente muestro mi ignorancia haciendo las cosas "así no más"...
> 
> Bueno, ahora voy a ver ese programa del link que me pasaste. Gracias Eduardo.
> 
> Lo mismo para vos Juan, gracias por tu consejo, al lado tuyo no soy ni una hormiga.



Tavo:
No hay ningún problema, pero si tenés las herramientas de cálculo sin cargo, tenés las formas, tenés el alambre...*que necesidad hay de hacer las cosas al boleo?* Yo creo haber jugado 5 minutos con el calculador para hacer en inversa lo que vos hiciste y estimar la inductancia....si vos vás por el camino directo, te vas a demorar 15 segundos...



Tavo dijo:


> Ahora voy a hacer los cálculos pertinentes y re-hacer la bobina.


Eso es! (por ahí deberías haber empezado ...pero ahora ya lo sabés....así que no dejés que pase de nuevo.)


----------



## Tavo

ezavalla dijo:


> Tavo:
> No hay ningún problema, pero si tenés las herramientas de cálculo sin cargo, tenés las formas, *tenés el alambre...**que necesidad hay de hacer las cosas al boleo?* Yo creo haber jugado 5 minutos con el calculador para hacer en inversa lo que vos hiciste y estimar la inductancia....si vos vás por el camino diecto, te vas a demorar 15 segundos...


Ese es el problema... Que no tengo el alambre disponible. Tengo unos cuantos metros de 0,4mm , pero ya no puedo abusar de ese alambre y hacer todo con eso. No me gusta juntar dos alambres en paralelo.

Bueno, creo que no es muy complicado, esta tarde tendré que ir a la casa de algún bobinador y pedir alambre, pero ya no les caigo tan simpático , ya he ido varias veces y me atienden regañando. Claro, ellos no se dedican a vender alambre, pero es la única manera que tengo de conseguir alambre de cobre esmaltado!!

Acá conseguí un "carretel" (o como se llame), para bobinar el inductor. Es de plástico, era de la cinta de teflón, sus medidas son:
*Diámetro interior (Coil Inner Diameter):* 27 mm.
*Largo (Coil Length):* 21 mm.
*Calibre del alambre (Wire Gauge):* AWG#20
*Inductancia (Inductance):* 500 µH.

Esta es una impresión de la pantalla del script (ya ingresado los números y hecho el cálculo):


Espero estar en lo correcto. Si así es, ya me pongo en campaña de conseguir los 14 metros de alambre necesarios...

Gracias de antemano por la ayuda Eduardo y Juan.

Saludos.

*EDIT:*
Yendo más directo al crossover en si, seguimos.
El único dato que puedo aportar, es que el woofer es de 4 ohms. La potencia que va a soportar son 30W rms (un TDA2050 modo simple).
Luego, no se bien en donde quedaría el corte, con 0,5 mH (o 500 µH)... 

El crossover sería de 2 vías, tengo un tweeter (marca "ARN", de 8 ohms). El corte del tweeter tendría que ser lo mas bajo posible, para lograr hacer algo "medianamente decente" en conjunto con el woofer. 
Creo que lo cortaría en unos 1000Hz... será apropiado así?

Ya a esta altura, calculo el filtro en 1° orden...
(de todos modos, se que no voy a cubrir bien el espectro de frecuencias; me va a quedar "un hueco" ahí entre los 500 y 1000-2000Hz... )


----------



## juanfilas

Tavo dijo:


> Luego, no se bien en donde quedaría el corte, con 0,5 mH (o 500 µH)...


 
0.5mH y 4ohm vas a cortar a unos 1300hz mas o menos, si cortas a esa frecuencia sin que te quede ningun hueco en la respuesta en frecuencia, vas a tener que cortar el tweeter muy abajo en frecuencia, con sus correspondientes distorsiones de todo tipo, yo te recomendaria unos 3000hz, en un rato te lo calculo rapidamente para que empieces probando 

edito: el calculo para el crossover 1er orden me da para 3000hz, Re del woofer unos 3.5ohm y el tweeter 6ohm (tipico para 4 y 8 ohm respectivamente, lo tenes que medir vos con el tester) para el woofer una bobina de 0.2mH y el tweeter un capacitor de 9uF ( dos en paralelo de 4.7uF te va a andar bien) proba esos valores y nos avisas si mejoro el sonido


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tavo dijo:


> *EDIT:*
> Yendo más directo al crossover en si, seguimos.
> El único dato que puedo aportar, es que el woofer es de 4 ohms. La potencia que va a soportar son 30W rms (un TDA2050 modo simple).
> *Luego, no se bien en donde quedaría el corte, con 0,5 mH *(o 500 µH)...


Ecuaciones de cálculo para filtros de primer orden:

[LATEX]C=1/(2*PI*R*fc)[/LATEX]

[LATEX]L=R/(2*PI*fc)[/LATEX]

R es la resistencia (impedancia) del parlante y fc la frecuencia de corte.
Todos los valores en Ω, F, Hy y Hz.
Despejá la variable que te interese a partir de esto.


----------



## Cacho

Bueno, ¿y si seguimos por algún hilo de cálculo de crossovers?.
En un rato busco uno (a menos que sugieran ustedes cuál) y mando todo esto para ese.

Saludos al Coyote


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Cacho dijo:


> Bueno, ¿y si seguimos por algún hilo de cálcu*l*o de c*ro*ssovers?.


Si señor!...y veo que hemos sido trasladados... 
Saludos!


----------



## Cacho

No debo escribir rápido.
No debo escribir rápido.
No debo escribir rápido.
No debo escribir rápido.
No debo escribir rápido.
Ahora lo corrijo 

Gracias por notarlo.


----------



## Tavo

juanfilas dijo:


> 0.5mH y 4ohm vas a cortar a unos 1300hz mas o menos, si cortas a esa frecuencia sin que te quede ningun hueco en la respuesta en frecuencia, vas a tener que cortar el tweeter muy abajo en frecuencia, con sus correspondientes distorsiones de todo tipo, yo te recomendaria unos 3000hz, en un rato te lo calculo rapidamente para que empieces probando
> 
> edito: el calculo para el crossover 1er orden me da para 3000hz, Re del woofer unos 3.5ohm y el tweeter 6ohm (tipico para 4 y 8 ohm respectivamente, lo tenes que medir vos con el tester) para el woofer una bobina de 0.2mH y el tweeter un capacitor de 9uF ( dos en paralelo de 4.7uF te va a andar bien) proba esos valores y nos avisas si mejoro el sonido



Ok, gracias por los cálculos Juan! Según esas cifras, con 0.2mH el corte en el woofer lo tengo en los 3000Hz. (El tweeter por el momento no me importa mucho, es probable que compre uno nuevo)
Pero, esa frecuencia no me gusta para nada, es demasiado alta para un woofer... Mi intensión era hacer el corte en los 500Hz aproximadamente...
Entonces, *gracias a las fórmulas de Eduardo* , para una impedancia de 4 ohms, y una Fc de 500Hz, me dá 1.27mH... Es correcto?

Y acá los cálculos:


Bueno, con eso creo que tengo asegurado un corte en los 500Hz Aprox.
Después, toca ver el tema del tweeter. Lamentablemente, 3 vías no va a poder ser, porque el baffle ya está hecho y solo sabe el woofer y el tweeter.
De todas formas, va a quedar casi "un desastre", porque me va a quedar un espectro bastante grande de frecuencias sin cubrir, desde los 500Hz hasta los... 4KHz.
Pero no me preocupo mucho por ello, porque este baffle es "solitario", jeje, es uno solo, y está acompañado de dos más pequeños, ambos rango extendido. Esos me cubren los medios. 

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas, a ambos.  
(y a Cacho por mover el hilo a donde corresponde)

Saludos gentee!!


----------



## Agucasta

Me perdí de 1 millón de cosas mientras no me conecté! Muchas gracias Tavo por la intención, y Eza por la dedicación jaja 

Lo voy a estudiar detenidamente. Saludos!


----------



## juanfilas

tavo, las frecuencias mas importantes son las que se encuentran entre 200 y 4000hz ya que casi toda la información musical esta por ahi... si haces eso de cortar a 500hz y a 4000 el tweeter va a sonar muyyyy mal...


----------



## NEO101

juanfilas dijo:


> tavo, las frecuencias mas importantes son las que se encuentran entre 200 y 4000hz ya que casi toda la información musical esta por ahi... si haces eso de cortar a 500hz y a 4000 el tweeter va a sonar muyyyy mal...



Pero es muy útil para hacer Karaoke !!!  

Fijate que dijo que va a acompañar el bafle con otros 2 de rango extendido....  Con algo de ecualización, puede quedar aceptable...

¡Saludos!


----------



## pato2009

disculpen las molestias pero alguien me podria orientar para diseñar un divisor o crossover para un parlante jahro mod. WC12 y un driver de la marca AV o audiovox .... mi gran problema es que no consigo ningun parametro para el parlante jahro ...

desde ya muchas gracias PaTo


----------



## Tavo

juanfilas dijo:


> tavo, las frecuencias mas importantes son las que se encuentran entre 200 y 4000hz ya que casi toda la información musical esta por ahi... si haces eso de cortar a 500hz y a 4000 el tweeter va a sonar muyyyy mal...





NEO101 dijo:


> Fijate que dijo que va a acompañar el bafle con otros 2 de rango extendido....  Con algo de ecualización, puede quedar aceptable...
> 
> ¡Saludos!


Si, eso mismo. Ese bafle no va a estar solo; va a estar acompañado de dos más de rango extendido, que son justamente los que no reproducen graves y si reproducen perfectamente los medios, tienen una sensibilidad alta, 96dB/1W/1M.

... Es que tampoco consigo un transductor de medios...  Voy a intentar conseguirlo.
De todos modos, ese bafle no vale nada, lo armé "a la pasada", sin parámetros ni nada...

... Cómo me gustaría tener un buen equipo de sonido como los tuyos, Juan... Tus trabajos son perfectos... 

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tavo dijo:


> *Si, eso mismo. Ese bafle no va a estar solo*; va a estar acompañado de dos más de rango extendido, que son justamente los que no reproducen graves y si reproducen perfectamente los medios, tienen una sensibilidad alta, 96dB/1W/1M.


Entonces no te compliqués inútilmente!
Sacá al tweeter de ahí (y tapá el agujero) y hacé un filtro pasabajos ACTIVO de segundo orden de 500Hz y ponelo a la entrada del amplificador. Te va a salir mas barato (bastante mas) que hacer la bobina ($4 mas el PCB, incluyendo los Zenner reguladores para que lo conectés a la fuente del ampli)...y aprendés a filtrar en activo 
Si hacés un filtro LR de 2º orden solo necesitás un AO (con un 741 te sobra), dos resistencias de 10K, una de 100Ω y dos capacitores de 33nF (con eso cortás en 480 Hz)...fácil, fácil, fácil...


----------



## Tavo

Está buena tu idea Edu, pero es que a veces este bafle se va del conjunto, lo suelo llevar por ahí donde quiero escuchar algo de música... Entonces no es nada divertido escuchar solo un "sub" cuando quiero escuchar "no decentemente" (eso sería algo como "normal"). 

Por otra parte... 741... PUAJJ!!! Asquito. Jeje, naa, ahí va un TL081...
(o 071, el que salga primero de la caja )
Bueno, hace rato tengo ganas de filtrar en activo, creo que es bastante mejor que en pasivo, pero me gustaría conocer tu opinión (ya que estamos en el tema indicado), para vos, que es mejor, ¿Crossover pasivo o activo? (linda pregunta).

Por lo de ser activo, la contra es que tenés que llevar más de dos cables a cada bafle, y se necesitan (decentemente hablando) tres amplificadores por bafle (sistema tri-amplificado). O sea, que necesitás cuatro cables, un común (negativo), y los otros tres, provenientes de sendos amplificadores ya filtrados.

Y con filtro pasivo solo dos cables: El filtrado se realiza en la "gran señal".

Se apreciarían diferencias auditivas entre uno y otro tipo de crossover? 

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tavo dijo:


> Por otra parte... 741... PUAJJ!!! Asquito. Jeje, naa, ahí va un TL081...(o 071, el que salga primero de la caja )


Para esta aplicación, te sobra un 741, pero si le querés poner algo mejor.....adelante!



Tavo dijo:


> Bueno, hace rato tengo ganas de filtrar en activo, creo que es bastante mejor que en pasivo, pero me gustaría conocer tu opinión (ya que estamos en el tema indicado), para vos, que es mejor, ¿Crossover pasivo o activo? (linda pregunta).


En activo toda la vida! Podés hacer lo que quieras con la respuesta del parlante filtrando en activo.



Tavo dijo:


> Por lo de ser activo, la contra es que tenés que llevar más de dos cables a cada bafle, y se necesitan (decentemente hablando) tres amplificadores por bafle (sistema tri-amplificado). O sea, que necesitás cuatro cables, un común (negativo), y los otros tres, provenientes de sendos amplificadores ya filtrados.


  
Vas a llevar más de dos cables en aquellos baffles que sean multivías, pero solo para un woofer...van dos cables nomás...



Tavo dijo:


> Y con filtro pasivo solo dos cables: El filtrado se realiza en la "gran señal".


Así es...y también todas las pérdidas y calentamientos están ahí...dentro del baffle.



Tavo dijo:


> Se apreciarían diferencias auditivas entre uno y otro tipo de crossover?


En tu caso, seguro que sí, por que el FPB pasivo es de 1º orden y el activo es de 2º orden (por lo menos), así que el woofer no va a tener que responder a frecuencias mas allá de las que puede reproducir...si lo cortás bien, claro


----------



## juanfilas

Tavo dijo:


> Si, eso mismo. Ese bafle no va a estar solo; va a estar acompañado de dos más de rango extendido, que son justamente los que no reproducen graves y si reproducen perfectamente los medios, tienen una sensibilidad alta, 96dB/1W/1M.
> 
> ... Es que tampoco consigo un transductor de medios...  Voy a intentar conseguirlo.
> De todos modos, ese bafle no vale nada, lo armé "a la pasada", sin parámetros ni nada...
> 
> ... Cómo me gustaría tener un buen equipo de sonido como los tuyos, Juan... Tus trabajos son perfectos...
> 
> Saludos.



mis trabajos estan lejos de ser perfectos y ademas un trabajo "muy bueno" no tiene por que ser caro, lo importante es ser meticuloso y seguir las recomendaciones que te hagan, aveces tenemos ideas fijas y nos cuesta muchisimo sacarlas (a mi tambien me pasa) y al final terminamos gsatando mas por "cabezaduras" . Con transductores baratos y mucho trabajo (el tiempo sigue siendo gratis) podes tener un sistema excelente, como te dice Edu, hay muchas formas de hacer algo, algunas mas faciles y caras y otras que tal vez cuestan mas trabajo, pero gastas dos mangos y tenes un sistema mucho mejor de lo que esperabas... 
creo que la paciencia tiene mucho que ver... hay veces que queres tirar todo por la ventana (vease yo con ampli rotel...) pero aguantar y probar te va a dar resultados inesperados.
espero que puedas armarte algo lindo, yo he armado bafles con maderas que he encontrado en obras y componentes reciclados de equipos viejos... simplemente hay que darse maña y saber escuchar.

saludos!


----------



## djmartin86

amgios , descarge el calcbob ,  pero tenes que poner todos los datos y te comprueba los cortes de frecuencia etc ... yo necesito un programa que al meter los datos de la inductancia me calcule  el alambre , la profundidad del carrete , alto y ancho .... ese que pusieron ahi se llama script? .
lo de los 2 diodos anti paralelo de que valor de tension son .... y llevan en serie una resistencia porque sino queda como un corto


----------



## Tavo

djmartin86 dijo:


> ... ese que pusieron ahi se llama script?





			
				¿Que es un Script? dijo:
			
		

> Los scripts son un conjunto de instrucciones generalmente almacenadas en un archivo de texto que deben ser interpretados línea a línea en tiempo real para su ejecución, se distinguen de los programas, pues deben ser convertidos a un archivo binario ejecutable para correrlos.
> 
> Los scripts pueden estar embebidos en otro lenguaje para aumentar las funcionalidades de este, como es el caso los scripts PHP *o Javascript en código HTML.*
> 
> *FUENTE:*
> http://www.alegsa.com.ar/Dic/script.php


Script no es un nombre de programa, ni tampoco esto es un programa. Justamente es un Script. Una serie de instrucciones que "corren" dentro de un lenguaje de programación; cualquier página web puede tener uno o varios scripts en el cuerpo de la página (body).

Este calculador es muy bueno, simple y fácil de entender.
Generalmente uno (el usuario) tiene que indicar el diámetro de la bobina a hacer, como también el calibre del alambre con que piensa bobinar.
Esos datos NO te los da el programa, porque el programa no puede adivinar "como" querés que sea esa bobina (forma física); el programa solo se encarga de darte un resultado en Hy que ese es el dato que el usuario busca.

Saludos.


----------



## djmartin86

Buenisimo entonces poniendo las dimensiones aproximadas y el valor de la bobina , me dice la cantidad de vueltas por capa , cantidad de capas , etc ...?
buenisimo muchas gracias , vos usas ese? o algun soft?


----------



## alarik

Hola, perdón si me repito en el tema.. pero ya he leído 10 páginas de las 30 y no encuentro lo que quiero jeje.

Mi duda está en la instalación de un sistema de 2 vías. Si tweeter y woofer trabajan a frecuencias distintas distribuidas por un crossover pasivo; ¿La interconexión de ambos altavoces resulta en un cambio de la impedancia de referencia o al trabajar en frecuencias distintas no se producen dichos efectos de las intalaciones en paralelo, serie, etc...?

Por otro lado (estoy montando un car audio casero), he estado buscando crossovers pasivos por un par de páginas en internet, encontrándome que ninguno pasa de los 150w rms. Tengo 1 medio y 1 tweeter de 150w y 90w RMS respectivamente.
Como ven, sobrepasa los 150w rms que admiten estos crossovers... ¿Estaría obligado a usar un crossover activo?

Agradecería explicación debidamente fundamentada. Gracias


----------



## Kebra

alarik dijo:


> Hola, perdón si me repito en el tema.. pero ya he leído 10 páginas de las 30 y no encuentro lo que quiero jeje.
> 
> Mi duda está en la instalación de un sistema de 2 vías. Si tweeter y woofer trabajan a frecuencias distintas distribuidas por un crossover pasivo; ¿La interconexión de ambos altavoces resulta en un cambio de la impedancia de referencia o al trabajar en frecuencias distintas no se producen dichos efectos de las intalaciones en paralelo, serie, etc...?
> 
> Por otro lado (estoy montando un car audio casero), he estado buscando crossovers pasivos por un par de páginas en internet, encontrándome que ninguno pasa de los 150w rms. Tengo 1 medio y 1 tweeter de 150w y 90w RMS respectivamente.
> Como ven, sobrepasa los 150w rms que admiten estos crossovers... ¿Estaría obligado a usar un crossover activo?
> 
> Agradecería explicación debidamente fundamentada. Gracias



A ver... lo que te voy a responder es medio "por arriba" porque para darte una explicación mas científica deberías tener claros varios conceptos que evidentemente aún desconocés, pero si le ponés voluntad y seguís leyendo los hilos, de a poco lo vas ir formando como corresponde.

No sé a qué llamás "impedancia de referencia", pero si te referís a la impedancia nominal del sistema (tweeter + woofer) esta es puede ser de 4 u 8 Ω según el caso. Ahora, la impedancia REAL depende de varios factores, incluído el crossover. Un woofer normal de impedancia nominal 8 Ω suele tener una resistencia a la CC de 6 Ω. Ahora, el parlante no se usa para ponerle CC, sino una señal continuamente variable en amplitud y frecuencia, entonces ya la palabra resistencia no va, y se usa impedancia. Un parlante tiene una resistencia que varía constantemente en función de la frecuencia, si ves una curva de impedancia de un parlante vas a ver que la misma sube y baja, no se mantiene constante.
Bien, para evitar que se te queme el amplificador, tenés que ver en el diseño del crossover, que la mínima impedancia del sistema no esté muy lejos de los 8 Ω. Por ejemplo 7,3 Ω a 20 Hz.
Esto lo conseguís con la bobina que va a ir al woofer, que tendrá para nuestro ejemplo unos 1,3 ohm de impedancia a esa frecuencia. El tweeter chupa una corriente muy chiquita en comparación con el woofer, y la impedancia del mismo es casi despreciable a nivel consumo, pero indispensable a nivel crossover, ya que la respuesta en frecuencia depende directamente de la impedancia de los parlantes involucrados.

Los parlantes y baffles NO SON resistencias, de manera que no podés conectarlos en paralelo o serie así nomás. Hay gente que cuelga baffles como si fueran guirnaldas de colores, y no es así. Podés jugar con esas combinaciones pero dentro de un mismo gabinete, y diseñar el crossover de acuerdo a las series y paralelos que tengas en el mismo. 
Variar un componente en un baffle hace inservible el crossover que tenía diseñado para ese conjunto de componentes. 

Acerca de la potencia del crossover, está ligada a la sección del alambre que uses para bobinar y del voltaje de los capacitores. 

Buscá en el foro la potencia RMS, la potencia real de un tweeter y seguí leyendo el hilo de crossover.

Acá tenés algo piola que te puede ayudar:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...soportada-tweeter-sin-filtrar-filtrado-27779/


----------



## djmartin86

ademas un parlante tiene una parte reactiva (inductiva por ser bobina) tambien por que la señal de audio es alterna , que corresponde a 15 % o un 20 % + la resistencia de la bobina .. es decir cuando medis con un tester obtenes 6 ohms  en un parlante de 8 ohms ... pero tenes que sumarle ese 20 de 8 ohms para que te termine dando el valor !!!! ...
Explicate un poco mejor asi te damos una mejor respuesta!!!!


----------



## alarik

No entiendo vuestras respuestas . Mi pregunta es si conectando en paralelo por ejemplo, 2 altavoces ( un tweeter y woofer con un crossover de dos vías), la impendancia se dividiria entre 2 como ocurre en estas conexiones... ¿O al tratarse de altavoces que reproducen un rango de frecuencias distintas ambos trabajarían a su impedancia nominal de por ejemplo 4 ohm?

A ver si así.. xd


----------



## jacobs

A ver xd , un woofer de 8 ohm y un tweteer de 8 ohm, conectados en paralelo a través de un crosoover pasivo, cada uno continúa con esa misma impedancia 8 ohm cada uno, y no se bajan a 4 ohm como tu dices, eso sucede cuando conectas dos woofers en paralelo sin crossover pasivo, o conectados con crossover activo


----------



## Kebra

alarik dijo:


> No entiendo vuestras respuestas . Mi pregunta es si conectando en paralelo por ejemplo, 2 altavoces ( un tweeter y woofer con un crossover de dos vías), la impendancia se dividiria entre 2 como ocurre en estas conexiones... ¿O al tratarse de altavoces que reproducen un rango de frecuencias distintas ambos trabajarían a su impedancia nominal de por ejemplo 4 ohm?
> 
> A ver si así.. xd




A ver... Me parece que primero deberías estudiar qué es un crossover y tener alguna nociones básicas de electrónica, ya que es la única manera de que puedas entender nuestras respuestas.

Voy a tratar de explicarlo lo mas sencillo posible:

Si conectás en paralelo un tweeter y un woofer SIN cossover el tweeter EXPLOTA porque le va baja frecuencia a su bobina, que no está preparada para la corriente que llevan esas frecuencias. Esto es una estupidez de tal calibre que no resiste el menor análisis ni merece la pérdida de tiempo.

Si conectás un tweeter y un woofer a un "crossover con topología paralelo",  no varía la impedancia mas de lo que se haya buscado agregar en el diseño del crossover.

Respondiendo mas directamente:

No, la impedancia no se divide porque NO ESTAN EN PARALELO. Están conectados a un CROSSOVER CON TOPOLOGIA PARALELO.


----------



## alarik

Ahora si lo he entendido bien. Debo reconocer que mi licenciatura en Derecho poco tiene que ver con la electrónica jeje.

El mundo de la electrónica lo sigo como hobbie, no como profesión, así que siento mi falta de especialización (Válvulas triodos, transistores y semiconductores, mosfet, etc... cuan complicado me resultó aprender por mi cuenta).

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## jacobs

Buenas a todos, este fin de semana en un evento, tuve un problema con el ampli de agudos, y mientras me lo entregan de repararación necesito por lo menos poner a full rango las cabinas, razón por el cual necesito ponerle un crossover pasivo a los drivers, ya que los voy a necesitar este fin de semana, y no tengo manera de conseguir un ampli para los agudos,
este es el driver
http://www.peavey.com/media/pdf/manuals/80300451.pdf
estas son las cabinas clones de peavey qw 4f
http://aa.peavey.com/enclosures/qw4.cfm
los drivers los corto a 2khz
por acá me recomendaron lo siguiente :capacitor de 3uf /250vatios en serie una resistencia de 15ohm/20watts seguido de una bombilla de 12voltios 21 vatios, el corte quedaría a 2300hz con una atenuación de 9db
la duda es que si así esta correcto, ya que a full rango los voy a usar con un ampli qsc 2450 y estos drivers son costosos 
de antemano gracias


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola. Segun el data sheet del bafle, dice que tiene dos conectores para utilizarla como full rango y dos conectores para utilizarla como biamplificacion. osea, no tienes que conectarle nada al driver, solo conecta tu amplificador al otro conector indicado como full range en la parte posterior del bafle.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## jacobs

jacobs dijo:


> Buenas a todos, este fin de semana en un evento, tuve un problema con el ampli de agudos, y mientras me lo entregan de repararación necesito por lo menos poner a full rango las cabinas, razón por el cual necesito ponerle un crossover pasivo a los drivers, ya que los voy a necesitar este fin de semana, y no tengo manera de conseguir un ampli para los agudos,
> este es el driver
> http://www.peavey.com/media/pdf/manuals/80300451.pdf
> estas son las cabinas clones de peavey qw 4f
> http://aa.peavey.com/enclosures/qw4.cfm
> los drivers los corto a 2khz
> por acá me recomendaron lo siguiente :capacitor de 3uf /250vatios en serie una resistencia de 15ohm/20watts seguido de una bombilla de 12voltios 21 vatios, el corte quedaría a 2300hz con una atenuación de 9db
> la duda es que si así esta correcto, ya que a full rango los voy a usar con un ampli qsc 2450 y estos drivers son costosos
> de antemano gracias





jacobs dijo:


> estas son las cabinas clones de peavey qw 4f





Juan Jose dijo:


> Hola. Segun el data sheet del bafle, dice que tiene dos conectores para utilizarla como full rango y dos conectores para utilizarla como biamplificacion. osea, no tienes que conectarle nada al driver, solo conecta tu amplificador al otro conector indicado como full range en la parte posterior del bafle.
> 
> saludos
> 
> Juan Jose





Hola juan jose te aclaro que las cabinas son clones hechas por mi, pero con los componentes peavey por lo tanto no tienen el sound guard, ni los otros conectores, los drivers los tenia con crossover activo y la señal va del cross al ampli de agudos y de ahí a los drivers, por eso es la razon de mi consulta, a ver si me pueden asesorar en esto
gracias


----------



## David Picardo

Hola a todos recien estoy conociendo este foro y ya me registre porque me parecio muy bueno! y ademas nesecito ayuda y estoy dispuesto a ayudar aunque mis conocimientos de electronica son pocos pero bueno quizas hay alguien por ahi que sabe menos que yo .

Soy dj y se podria decir también que soy sonidista aunq*UE* todavia estoy muy lejos de ser un profesional o algo que se le paresca, tengo casi 22 años y hace algo más de 3 que estoy en esto de la música y el sonido.

Compre 2 crossovers pasivos o redes de corte, como quieran llamarles de 1 via para conectar a los drivers.
las especificaciones de los drivers son:
impedance 8Ω
frecuency responsse 800 18000 hz
power 60 w RMS

El circuito de los crossovers es:


El problema es que con estos crossovers los drivers generan muy buenos medios pero pocos agudos y me dijo un amigo que el problema son los crossovers y no los drivers porque el usa los mismos cross pero con otros drivers y tiene el mismo problema. Lo que mi amigo hizo fue quitarle bueltas a la bobina para subir la frec de corte y asi saca mas agudos pero pierde un poco de medios, pero yo quiciera saber si se puede modificar de otra manera para obtener más agudos sin cambiar la frec para no perder medios. Espero que se entienda y desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

David Picardo dijo:


> ... me dijo un amigo que el problema son los crossovers y no los drivers...


¿Qué modelo y marca de driver estas usando?


----------



## David Picardo

La marca es GCM pro. No se si la conoseras  Aca en uruguay hace poco que aparecio, sus productos son todos copias de otros de marcas reconocidas pero a un precio bastante menor, en cuanto a la calidad no te puedo dar una opinion exacta porque estos drivers son lo primero que compro de esa marca pero he visto otros de sus productos que parecen no ser muy malos. Estos drivers son de titanium y son vastante pesados no parecen muy malos es lo unico que te podria decir.
Vos pensas que el problema esta en lo drivers?


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

David Picardo dijo:


> Vos pensas que el problema esta en lo drivers?


En realidad, no pienso que sea un problema, sino mas bien una característica de los drivers de formato grande, ya que, pueden reproducir desde 800 Hz. Y por lo general, un driver que tenga buenos medios no tiene muy buenos agudos, y viceversa. 

¿Que altavoz de bajos tienes, tienen filtro paso bajo? Lo pregunto porque, tal vez, se pueda subir un poco mas la frecuencia de los bajos, y se corta mas arriba los drivers, a ver si mejora un poco. 

Sería bueno que especificaras mejor sobre que componentes usas. 



David Picardo dijo:


> El circuito de los crossovers es:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 50454


Y lo que mas me intriga; ¿seguro que ese es el circuito del crossover?¿no será que la resistencia está después del filtro?. Porque me parece, que si es de 8 ohm, el corte (HPF) que te da ese crossover es muy alto: ~8 kHz.


----------



## David Picardo

Los woffers son sound barrier 15102, son de 15" 380w. Son de los viejos pero estan reconstruidos totalmente nuevos. No tienen filtro y no se cuales son las especificaciones de frecuencia que responden seria bueno averiguar eso no?
Estas cajas tambien las acompaño con toboganes con wofers del mismo modelo pero conectados a la salida de sub graves de mi eq (behringer FBQ1502) cortados a unos 110hz.

Y el circuito es ese si, creo que lo dibuje bien!


----------



## David Picardo

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Y lo que mas me intriga; ¿seguro que ese es el circuito del crossover?¿no será que la resistencia está después del filtro?. Porque me parece, que si es de 8 ohm, el corte (HPF) que te da ese crossover es muy alto: ~8 kHz.



Alguien mas piensa lo mismo que Yoangel Lazaro? Que pasa si coloco la resistencia despues del filtro?


----------



## Tacatomon

David Picardo dijo:


> Alguien mas piensa lo mismo que Yoangel Lazaro? Que pasa si coloco la resistencia despues del filtro?



Estás modificando el punto de corte del filtro al variar la impedancia del sistema...  Hasta que lo entendí no me explicaba por que los "Tweeters" no se escuchaban bien atenuandolos.

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/filtros_pasivos/filtrospasivos.html

Aunque dicen que es mucho mejor filtrar en activo, no siempre se puede...

Saludos!


----------



## Juan Jose

jacobs dijo:


> Hola juan jose te aclaro que las cabinas son clones hechas por mi, pero con los componentes peavey por lo tanto no tienen el sound guard, ni los otros conectores, los drivers los tenia con crossover activo y la señal va del cross al ampli de agudos y de ahí a los drivers, por eso es la razon de mi consulta, a ver si me pueden asesorar en esto
> gracias


 
Ups  entonces hay que calcular.
La combinación que te dieron es bastante común aunque yo buscaria si no esta el planod de las cajas en internet.  esos driver no deben ser baratos y estaria bueno tenerlos protegidos.

Calculos:
del capacitor usando las formulas y tienes el data del driver asique de ahi sacas la impedancia a 2 khz

De la resistencia, depende de la potencia de tu ampli, luego atenuas segun la potencia del driver.


calculso y calculos.

suerte y saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Tacatomon dijo:


> Estás modificando el punto de corte del filtro al variar la impedancia del sistema...


Si, de esa manera haría un corte mas bajo, atenuando lo mismo en el driver. 

Lo que si no entiendo, es el por qué de la lampara después del filtro, ¿acaso cuando aumente su resistencia no varía muy disparejo el punto de corte, al igual que su atenuación?.



David Picardo dijo:


> Son de los viejos pero estan reconstruidos totalmente nuevos. No tienen filtro y no se cuales son las especificaciones de frecuencia que responden seria bueno averiguar eso no?


Si están reconstruidos, no importa lo que digan sus especificaciones (si las consigues), al ser reconstruido cambian sus parámetros, y no siempre para mejor. 

Por otro lado: no hay un crossover genérico, es un único para cada altavoz; o en su defecto, el crossover depende de lo que se quiera lograr con el altavoz y de los otros altavoces del sistema. 

Y está bastante difícil decirte que cosa es lo mas conveniente, ya que lo mejor es tener todos los datos técnicos de los altavoces, y si no, pues hay que calcularlos y/o medirlos. Lo demás quedará en la pura subjetividad de lo que te parezca que se oye bien (que en realidad no es tan malo, pero para el uso "profesional" que le vas a dar no es lo ideal)... y yo podría decirte: cambia/quita "X" o "Y" en el crossover; pero, sería casi como trabajar a ciegas, además de ensayo y error.


----------



## David Picardo

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Lo que si no entiendo, es el por qué de la lampara después del filtro, ¿acaso cuando aumente su resistencia no varía muy disparejo el punto de corte, al igual que su atenuación?.



Si tenes razon pero segun tengo entendido, en condiciones normales (trabajando sin sobrepasar la potencia especificada para el sistema) la lampara supuestamente no enciende, o sea que no varia su resistencia. La lampara deberia encender solo si se produce un pico de potencia  por ejemplo si acopla un microfono o le damos demaciado volumen.
Creo que es así como funciona pero que alguin me corrija si me equivoco.

Te cuento que me comunique con el importador de los drivers y parece que tiene unos divisores de dos vias que son los recomendados para esos drivers pero todavia no los he visto, si los compro en unos dias subo los datos, y sino me va a tocar meterle mano a los divisores que ya tengo a ver si los mejoro un poco. Muchas gracias por tus comentarios


----------



## mauu

Aca te dejo un circuito de un crossover activo


----------



## David Picardo

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Y está bastante difícil decirte que cosa es lo mas conveniente, ya que lo mejor es tener todos los datos técnicos de los altavoces, y si no, pues hay que calcularlos y/o medirlos. Lo demás quedará en la pura subjetividad de lo que te parezca que se oye bien (que en realidad no es tan malo, pero para el uso "profesional" que le vas a dar no es lo ideal)... y yo podría decirte: cambia/quita "X" o "Y" en el crossover; pero, sería casi como trabajar a ciegas, además de ensayo y error.





David Picardo dijo:


> Te cuento que me comunique con el importador de los drivers y parece que tiene unos divisores de dos vias que son los recomendados para esos drivers pero todavia no los he visto, si los compro en unos dias subo los datos, y sino me va a tocar meterle mano a los divisores que ya tengo a ver si los mejoro un poco.



Hola al final decidi hacer unas pruebas con los filtros que ya tengo en lugar de cambiarlos por otros
Ver el archivo adjunto 50454

Lo que hice fue cambiar la resistencia de 20Ω por otras de menor impedancia y el resultado fue que con una de 5Ω obtengo mucho mejor respuesta en agudos, pero mi pregunta es: al cambiar la resistencia 20 x la de 5 segun los calculos varia el punto de corte? o solo disminuye la atenuacion del driver y por eso se escuchan mas agudos?
Segun mis oido yo creo que solo disminuye la atenuacion pero no estoy seguro.

Aclaro que segun la informacion que tengo de vendedores de estos filtros la frecuencia de corte original, o sea con los componentes originales tal cual esta en el dibujo, es de 2500hz


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

David Picardo dijo:


> Segun mis oido yo creo que solo disminuye la atenuacion pero no estoy seguro.


Si, al solo cambiar a menor el valor de la resistencia, aumentaste su sensibilidad. Por lo tanto, escuchas mas fuerte.


----------



## David Picardo

Ok estuve haciendo mas pruebas con varios temas de diferentes estilos y me gusto mas como suena con una resistencia de 4Ω y no con una de 5Ω como habia dicho hoy, aunq no es mucha la diferencia pero igual se nota un poco. 
Pero yo me pregunto que sera mejor para una mejor calidad de sonido: simplemente cambiar la resistencia de 22 por la de 4 o hacer un puente con un cable en ese lugar y colocar una red L-pad despues del filtro que produsca una atenuacion equivalente a la que produce la resistencia de 4Ω colocada al principio del filtro?
Se entiende o no me explique bien?


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

David Picardo dijo:


> ...Se entiende o no me explique bien?


Te entendí claramente, solo que no sabría que responderte objetivamente. Por eso, me sumo a tu interrogante.


----------



## ocarbone

Hola soy curioso del audio, hace como un año, compre en Radio Aceto de Uruguay casi corrientes un crossover pasivo en una caja con entrada positivo y negativo para canal derecho y canal izquierdo. y con una sola salida para un Sub-Woofer, 2 salidas para medios y 2 salidas para Tweeter marca Lexsen (Chino) 2.1 de 4 Ohms. Les pregunto si puede funcionar el ingreso de dos canales y una sola solida para el Sub-Woofer que corta a los  100Hz, Podria tener al algun inconveniente al conectarlo a un amplificador de 15 w, que tiene salida para parlantes canal Izquierdo y canal Derecho
Disculpen y gracias.


----------



## Juan Jose

ooc3333 dijo:


> Hola soy curioso del audio, hace como un año, compre en Radio Aceto de Uruguay casi corrientes un crossover pasivo en una caja con entrada positivo y negativo para canal derecho y canal izquierdo. y con una sola salida para un Sub-Woofer, 2 salidas para medios y 2 salidas para Tweeter marca Lexsen (Chino) 2.1 de 4 Ohms. Les pregunto si puede funcionar el ingreso de dos canales y una sola solida para el Sub-Woofer que corta a los 100Hz, Podria tener al algun inconveniente al conectarlo a un amplificador de 15 w, que tiene salida para parlantes canal Izquierdo y canal Derecho
> Disculpen y gracias.


 
Hola. Si es posble la combinación y tiene sentido ya que las señales de sub son mono. Puedes subir alguna foto del mismo? O levantar el plano?

saludos

juan jose


----------



## fran becu

> Acá te paso una pequeña guía de como calcularlos tu mismo ya que cada uno de los componentes está ligado a un valor que se denomina IMPEDANCIA del altavoz



buena info, esto serviria para un 2 vias tambien?


----------



## ocarbone

Kebra:
he visto hojas publicadas por Uds.,  de la Revista Audio Universal, quisiera preguntarle si posee el numero anterior al a la nro 103 de 1987 que tiene la primera parte de la nota sobre el diseño de gabinetes?
Gracias


----------



## Kebra

ooc3333 dijo:


> Kebra:
> he visto hojas publicadas por Uds.,  de la Revista Audio Universal, quisiera preguntarle si posee el numero anterior al a la nro 103 de 1987 que tiene la primera parte de la nota sobre el diseño de gabinetes?
> Gracias



No recuerdo haber visto ese artículo... De manera que lo mas probable es que no lo tenga.
Pero voy a buscar entre lo que tengo a ver si quizás está perdido por ahí.


----------



## angel36

antes que nada perdon si es que la pregunta ami respuesta esta ya en el hilo del tema....lo termino de leer pero no entiendo, y no encuentro un ejemplo acorde a mi problema..

tengo un DRIVER MOON MHT-515 CON BOCINA 5X15" INCLUIDA:

150 Watts Peak power

75 Watts RMS

bobina de 1.5"

iman 20 Oz

Sensibilidad: 102 Db

Resp. Freq. 1 khz - 20 khz

Impedancia: 8 Ohms.

No pretendo que me den todo hecho, al contrario quisiera saber como calcular...-(que formula usar y como?)....un filtro para reproduzca frecuencias medias-altas.-
Ya sea con o sin bobina...
Para aprender paso paso como realizar dicho crossover

Desde ya muchas gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## juanfilas

Como andas Angel, hilo de cobre si, usa de 1mm para los woofers y 0.7mm para los tweeters. Lo que te recomiendo para empezar es que uses el calculador que trae WinISD en la pestaña de "calculator" ahi te calcula filtros de 2do orden pasivos que te sobra para lo que queres, son genericos, pero andan muy bien (mis primeros bafles los diseñe con esos filtros). Por el tema del calculo de las bobinas no dudes en usar "calcbob" es un programa en portugues gratuito y que no pesa nada, lo bajas, instalas, pones "bobinas de varias camadas" y listo, pones valores de diametro del nucleo, largo del arrollamiento, diametro de alambre y capacidad en mH y punto, te da la cantidad de vueltas. 

Cualquier duda consultame tranquilo, saludos


----------



## juanfilas

Acabo de hacer cuatro bobinas, las calculo con calcbob y luego las mido con mi inductometro (donde trabajo puedo calibrar este con un calibrador Fluke osea que es muy preciso).
Me sorprende la precisión de calcbob, las bobinas eran dos de 0,56mH y dos de 0,2mH

Las medidas fueron (ni poniendo ni sacando ninguna espira):

La de 0,56 me dio la primera 0,567 - 1,25% error
                        la segunda 0,558 - 0,35% error 

La de 0,2 me dio la primera 0,197 - 1.5% error
                       la segunda 0,198 - 1% de error

Moraleja: usen tranquilos calcbob que es muy preciso 

Saludos


----------



## dkexperience

Juan Jose dijo:


> Ahora este filtro es de 6 db/octava. (una octava es el doble o la mitad de la frecuencia de cruce). Cuanto mas db/octavas corta tu filtro, mas protegidos tienes tus parlantes de medios y tweeter de la energía que no quieres que reproduzcan. Un filtro de 1 orden recorta el 50 % de la energía que uno de 2 orden. Este hace que la potencia de tus componentes de alta frecuencia deba ser menor y por lo tanto mas económicos.
> Otra ventaja de un filtro de orden 2 es que la separación de frecuencias entre parlantes es mejor y por lo tanto las distorsiones mucho menor. El medio no reproduce parte de frecuencias bajas ni altas y el bajo reproduce menos cantidad de medios. Esto genera menor distorsión.
> El inconveniente es que es mas complicado y tiene el doble de componentes.
> Aca un diagrama de un filtro de tres vias y orden 2.
> 
> aca el calculo de las bobinas y capacitores.
> 
> Falta la bobina en serie con el woofer. L4



Un a pregunta, disculpad mi ignorancia pero... en el esquema propuesto de 3 vías que comenta veo que el medio se conecta  por los dos lados a la tensión negativa del circuito, de modo que no habría una diferencia de potencial entre sus terminales y por tanto no funcionaría.

En que me equivoco? Gracias.


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola. Ante todo vienvenido al foro. 

El parlante de medios está invertido en polaridad pero no esta conectado al mismo cable. 
Fijate que el capacitor C2 va a positivo de la bornera y el positivo del parlante va a negativo de la bornera. 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/divisor-frecuencias-crossover-8691/#post51730

sañudos

Juan jose


----------



## ranaway

El parlante de medios solo esta invertido en polaridad por el cambio de fase que genera el orden del crossover. La conexion esta correcta.


----------



## blackdraegon

*H*ola necesito ayuda so*Y* nuevo en esto y tengo una pregunta  tengo parlantes de auto en mi cuarto 2 parlantes de 6x9 pioneer de 1200watts y un bajo pin*O*eer de 1000watts  los *H*ago funcionar con un amplificador .....      q*UE* no*-**S*e de cuanto de salida es pero mis parlantes de 6x9 se *QU*ieren *QU*emar un po*QU*ito mas de la mitad en*-*cambio el bajo soporta tranq*U*ilo q*UE* hago para q*UE* mis parlantes de 6x9 no boten tanto bajo o reducirles la potencia ?????    y como calculo cuanto de salida tiene mi amplificador   les agradeceria mucho


----------



## moonwalker

hola a todos con respecto al crossover sacado de la pagina de rod elliot, me imagino que hay que usar dos amplificadores para reproducir las frecuencias altas y bajas o con un solo amplificador basta? gracias de antemano por su respuesta 

este es el crossover activo de rod elliot


----------



## oscarcito_ale

Hola colegas les comento tengo un divisor con un selenium 220ti el tema es el siguiente, el divisor tiene el corte en 6400hz con su bobina (0,22mH) y un cap 2,2uf x 250v poliester (2º 0rden), mi problema es el siguiente lo tengo montado en un monitor con un selenium 15pw6 y cuando lo apuro un poco me quema el driver (luego de unas horas) hay alguna manera de atenuar un poco agregandole alguna resistencia o lampara al divisor algo similar a los DAS que tienen a la salida una lampara tubular de 12v 21w? no consigo nunguno como para ver o si alguien me puede dar una mano. Saludos y de ante mano gracias


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

oscarcito_ale dijo:


> Hola colegas les comento tengo un divisor con un selenium 220ti el tema es el siguiente, el divisor tiene el corte en 6500hz con su bobina (0,22mH) y un cap 2,2uf x 250v poliester... y cuando lo apuro un poco me quema el driver (luego de unas horas)


Le tienes un corte exageradamente alto, ni que fuera un tweeter; y, lo que me parece mas raro, es lo quemes a menudo (debido al corte) ¿Cuál amplificador le tienes?


----------



## oscarcito_ale

los monitores los uso fullram el filtrado es solo para los driver!, por el momento uso una VTX1500 (E-Sound) ambos monitores en paralelo en un solo canal y en el otro unos grabes de 18"


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

oscarcito_ale dijo:


> por el momento uso una VTX1500 (E-Sound) ambos monitores en paralelo en un solo canal


Eso es, según veo en especificaciones, 350 W para cada monitor. Como 30 W para cada D220TI a la frecuencia de corte. Así que lo estarás quemando debido a la alta distorsión de la onda que produces (clip, clipping) al pasarte de ganancia o "volumen".


----------



## oscarcito_ale

entiendo Lazaro, mira nunca llego al limite de clip de la potencia eso es lo raro, y estando en modo stereo pasa lo mismo........ hay algo que se pueda hacer al respecto? antes de reeplazar el driver y el divisor por uno mas grande?


----------



## AntonioAA

Si al driver lo quemaste tantas veces... no queda otra que ir a mas potencia. 
Si lo hiciste reparar, posiblemente NO sea original por tanto la potencia que soporten no sean 30W.
Tenes que estar muy seguro de no clipear como dice yoangel... eso aumenta el contenido de alta frecuencia !!!


----------



## zxeth

Tengo una gran pregunta que siempre tube y nunca use crossovers activos porque tenia miedo de equivocarme, siempre use pasivos parlante por parlante, un cablerio mis bafles jajajaja. Mi gran pregunta es. Si tengo por ejemplo 2 vias,(woofer y tweeter) si los 2 son se impedancias distintas y potencias distintas, pongamos numeros, el tweeter 25wRMS 4ohms y el woofer 50wRMS 8ohms. Que impedancia me quedaria en con el crossover?. Y que potencia deberia darles? Desde ya muchas gracias, tengo ganas de armarme mi primer verdadero hifi


----------



## Fogonazo

zxeth dijo:


> Tengo una gran pregunta que siempre tube y nunca use crossovers activos porque tenia miedo de equivocarme, siempre use pasivos parlante por parlante, un cablerio mis bafles jajajaja. Mi gran pregunta es. Si tengo por ejemplo 2 vias,(woofer y tweeter) si los 2 son se impedancias distintas y potencias distintas, pongamos numeros, el tweeter 25wRMS 4ohms y el woofer 50wRMS 8ohms. Que impedancia me quedaria en con el crossover?. Y que potencia deberia darles? Desde ya muchas gracias, tengo ganas de armarme mi primer verdadero hifi



En que quedamos.
Si empleas un crossover pasivo, bobinas y capacitores la impedancia dependerá de varios factores.
Pero si empleas uno activo, cada parlante (Tweeter/Woffer) es alimentado por un amplificador particular, así que ese amplificador solo "*Ve*" la impedancia de *su* parlante


----------



## guarod

Fogonazo dijo:


> En que quedamos.
> Si empleas un crossover pasivo, bobinas y capacitores la impedancia dependerá de varios factores.
> Pero si empleas uno activo, cada parlante (Tweeter/Woffer) es alimentado por un amplificador particular, así que ese amplificador solo "*Ve*" la impedancia de *su* parlante



saludos amigo mio... aver tengo una duda, espero que me puedas ayudar. es lo siguiente.. 
tengo el amplificador de ladelac, 400w.. lo tengo trabajando con 2 bajos de 15"-500w cada uno.. 
2 medios de 3" 150w, cada uno.. y los tweester son de piesos tipo motorola... lo que quiero saver es por que me satura los medios, ya a la mitad del volumen empiezan a zaturarse...:enfadado: y cuando se los quito o los desconecto, los agudos y bajos si revientan a full...

los bajos les tengo una bobina de 1henrrio
los medios les tengo un condensador de 8.2mf, y una resistensia de 5 homio 10w..
los agudos una resistensia de 10h, 10w,  conectados en serie..

pienso yo sera que los medios no aguantan la maxima potencia.. o que tendria que aserle para que no me sature los medios,, si me pueden ayudar se los agradeseria... saludos,....


----------



## Fogonazo

guarod dijo:


> ....tengo el amplificador de ladelac, 400w.. lo tengo trabajando con 2 bajos de 15"-500w cada uno..
> 2 medios de 3" 150w, cada uno.. y los tweester son de piesos tipo motorola... lo que quiero saver es por que me satura los medios, ya a la mitad del volumen empiezan a zaturarse...:enfadado: y cuando se los quito o los desconecto, los agudos y bajos si revientan a full............



Con lo que comentas no se puede sacar ninguna conclusión, habría que conocer los rendimientos de tus reproductores, sus impedancias y el esquema del crossover como para empezar a hablar.


----------



## guarod

Fogonazo dijo:


> Con lo que comentas no se puede sacar ninguna conclusión, habría que conocer los rendimientos de tus reproductores, sus impedancias y el esquema del crossover como para empezar a hablar.



grasias por la pronta respuesta,,,

es como te dije anteriormente. el amplificador es el de ladelac, de 200 o 400w. el que se encuentra aqui en el foro...

los bajos son de 15" 4homio 250w rms, 500w pico... la bobina de corte la ise sin ningun calculo,
los medios son de 150w no reconosco si es rms o pico no dicen nada,,,.. el condenzador de 8.2mf, y la resistensia de 5homio a 10 w.. se la puse como protecion, tanpoco es calculado..
los tweester son 4 piezos tipo motorola, los tengo conectados en serie con una resistensia de 10h, por 10w,

sera que tengo que ponerles una resistensia mas alta o que,, si me puedes ayudar, agradeseria,...  saludos....


----------



## zxeth

Fogonazo dijo:


> En que quedamos.
> Si empleas un crossover pasivo, bobinas y capacitores la impedancia dependerá de varios factores.
> Pero si empleas uno activo, cada parlante (Tweeter/Woffer) es alimentado por un amplificador particular, así que ese amplificador solo "*Ve*" la impedancia de *su* parlante



En eso tenes mucha razon, meti la pata al equivocarme jajajaja, no se en que andaba pensando, use siempre activos. Ahora si de que dependen esos valores en el pasivo?, va a variar mucho el resultado en paralelo de los 2 parlantes?, en realidad voy a hacer un 3 vias pero no queria complicar los calculos para aprender, y en realidad los 3 parlantes van a ser de 8ohms


----------



## AntonioAA

En lo pasivo es mas complicadito , zxeth, no es TAAAAN continuo ni fijo , solo que lo que sucede es que  a unas frecuencias , el divisor aumenta su impendancia fuera de su banda y en las suyas , disminuye , por eso es que justamente divide .... por tanto aunque los parlantes esten aparentemente en paralelo , no es asi sino que excepto cerca de los cortes , en realidad esta funcinoando uno solo.... 
No se si se entiende.


----------



## zxeth

AntonioAA dijo:


> En lo pasivo es mas complicadito , zxeth, no es TAAAAN continuo ni fijo , solo que lo que sucede es que  a unas frecuencias , el divisor aumenta su impendancia fuera de su banda y en las suyas , disminuye , por eso es que justamente divide .... por tanto aunque los parlantes esten aparentemente en paralelo , no es asi sino que excepto cerca de los cortes , en realidad esta funcinoando uno solo....
> No se si se entiende.



Parte entendi y parte no. Entendi que lo que hace el "corte" es el cambio de impedancia en el divisor. 
Lo que no entendi es esto. Se ven como si estubieran en paralelo pero en realidad solo se comportan en paralelo cuando estan cerca de las frecuencias del corte?
 Y en el caso de ser asi, el resto del tiempo la suma de los 3 parlantes de 8ohms cada uno daria 8ohms?. Ese es el punto que no entendi y quiero llegar jajajaja. Osea tratando de pensar veo como si la frecuencia elije el parlante al cual actuar y los otros 2 se apagan dejando solamente los 8ohms de uno solo. Creo, por favor si me equivoco diganme


----------



## AntonioAA

Efectivamente , si todo esta bien diseñado e implementado, si tenes parlantes de 8 Ohms... la impedancia PROMEDIO que va a "ver" el amplificador se aproxima a 8Ohms... No suena facil , pero con un poco de matematica se entiende.
Respecto de tu concepto no es "la frecuencia la que elige" donde ir sino que el divisor la "deja pasar" adonde le es mas facil , o sea el camino de menor impedancia....


----------



## djmartin86

alguien podria decirme como es el circuito esquematico de un filtro pasa altos de segundo orden para un driver  ???
y en las formulas dadas al comienzo del foro no entiendo de onde sacar el valor de ZMH , supuestamente es la impedancia del medio a la frecuencia de cruce alta? , pero al frecuencia de cruce la defino yo? .

las formulas son las mismas que se utilizan en el filtro de la primera hoja? , pero sin embargo ese es 3 vias ..gracias y perdon las molestias


----------



## yoelmauri

Ese circuito funciona bien, si mal no recuerdo lo hice hace un tiempo, igualmente no estoy seguro si es ese..


----------



## osk_rin

que tal compañeros.

me puse a leer este tema ya que estoy en proceso de armar unos pequeños bafles, para uso en la pc, y el tema de el filtrado es importante, asi es que me puse a leer, pero como todo principiante me surgieron algunas dudas, con recpecto al corte de frecuencias entre el woofer y tweeter, los componentes que voy a usar soy muy modestos, ya que son unos parlantes que rescate, aqui podran ver de donde:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/645200/ _y me he comprado un tweeter de 2 dolares:


y el parlante que usare con ese tweeter:
Ver el archivo adjunto 71550

el tweeter trae una pequeña informacion con el aunque no creo que sea muy cierta 
especificaciones:
tweetwer domo 2 1/4"
potencia 100w max 
freq. de respuesta 3k-20khz
impedancia 8Ω
sensibilidad 92db

por ultimo se me olvidaba el woofer es de 5 1/4" y tiene una impedancia de 16 ohms

agradeceria mucho su ayuda, y gracias por la atencion


----------



## osk_rin

bueno me puese a buscar por ahi y me ecncontre con una pagina de claculos en linea y elegi este corte de frecuencias de forma arbitraria bueno encontre unos divisores ya hechos y manejaban ese corte algo asi como "estandar": 



que opinan?


----------



## AntonioAA

hola osk_rin :

A simple vista , con esa frecuencia de corte , el tweeter posiblemente no este trabajando bien ... no te recomiendo que cortes debajo de 3 KHz . Los otros parlantes seguramente llegan bastante bien a esa frecuencia.

Espero te sirva, saludos


----------



## osk_rin

muchas gracias antonio, entonces se me ocurre lo siguiente:


ambos estan un poquito encima de los 3 khz, aun que el segundo me parece mas factible para mi sin muchas compicaciones, fui a preguntar a la electronica de mi pueblo, pra saber que valores de capacitores no polarizados tenian, y me diron los valores siguientes:
6.8µf 250v
4.7µf 250v
3.3µf 250v
son de estos caps amarillos:


asi es que para el segundo filtro cortado a 3100 hz pondria uno para el tweeter y dos en serie para el woofer, 
¿usted que opina? ¿esafrecuencia de corte esta bien? o me recomendaria alguna otra?

saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA

Creo que puede andar bien ....
Lastima no tener 2 woofers mas para ponerlos en paralelo ya que son de 16 Ohms....
Lindas columnitas te quedarian....


----------



## osk_rin

que tal antonio.
sucede que tengo otros dos que son un poco mas grandes, son de misma estructura y bobina, pero tienen conos distintos :S, por eso no los puedo usar, necesitaría cambiarles el cono y ponerles unos igual, pero para eso necesitaría adaptar el cono puesto que no hay de esas medidas, es así como he hecho con esos parlantes les adapte el cono, pero que buena idea me has dado  . 

ya quiero terminar los bafles, pero me hace falta tiempo, aquí dejo unas fotos de ellos:


----------



## AntonioAA

Si son de 16 Ohms tambien .. olvidate las diferencias de cono!! .. vas a aprovechar mucho mejor la potencia de cualquier amplificador !!!


----------



## osk_rin

me he comprado unos wofers nuevos, y aun sigo con el filtro he estado haciendo prubas con este:
http://www.mhennessy.f9.co.uk/showpic.htm?audax/crossover.gif
pero, estoy consiente que se debe percibir menos potencia a la salida de los parlantes por la atenuacion del crossover, pero que tanta puede ser? yo estimo "por decir una cifra, se reduce el sonido un 10-15%) 
es normal o ese filtro tiene sus detalles?

agradesco su atencion


----------



## AntonioAA

El filtro tiene perdida por la resistencia de las bobinas ... termino de hacer unas parecidas a las tuyas , y tienen 0,4Ohms de resistencia , a mas complejo el filtro, mas perdidas tienes .
Ese que muestras no me convence el nucleo metalico de la bobina ... en audio Hi Fi NO se usa.


----------



## osk_rin

pues, esto de los filtros ya me trae loco, :S mas tarde subiré fotos de mis componentes "aunque no sirva de mucho" y haber si es tan amable de hacerme una recomendación de filtros, de acuerdo a su experiencia, aunque no sea muy exacto el filtro 

otra cosa use un alambre del #25 awg, y las bobinas de 1.5mH me dan mas o menos 3 ohms, y las de .55 me dan 2 ohms. :S

nuevamente gracias


----------



## AntonioAA

El que mostraste antes estaba muy correcto ! no te compliques.

El alambre es muy fino ... te diria que uses al menos AWG 18 ... mi bobina de 0.86 mHy y tiene 0,4 Ohm... diferente no?


----------



## osk_rin

siii muy diferente . tengo alambre #18 pero no me acompleta , tengo que comprar mas, y esta caro aca en mi pueblo, ya por ultimo pongo esta opcion haber que tal.

y como hace usted antonio, para que las camadas"capas" de alambre queden, bien parejitas una sobre otra, que tipo de bobinadora usa??


----------



## AntonioAA

Las bobinas las hago .. a mano! no es tan dificil , hay que tener paciencia . Fijas bien el carrete y le das de a poco .. 
El alambre fino puedes usarlo doble o triple ( yo he usado hasta 5 juntos )  . Puedes dejarla para el tweeter que usa menos potencia y normalmente hay que atenuarlo.

Ese filtro que muestras es el correcto.


----------



## osk_rin

con la novedad despues de un tiempo que deje este asundo del diseño del  crossover, hoy hice un armado de prueba, solo me falta hacer justamente, lo que menciono usted AntonioAA, tengo que atenuar el tweeter pero no se en que cantidad de db :S


----------



## juanfilas

osk_rin dijo:


> con la novedad despues de un tiempo que deje este asundo del diseño del  crossover, hoy hice un armado de prueba, solo me falta hacer justamente, lo que menciono usted AntonioAA, tengo que atenuar el tweeter pero no se en que cantidad de db :S



Recordá que para atenuarlo no podes poner directamente una resistencia sino que tenes que usar una red L-pad (son dos resistencias así que tampoco es tanto lio  ).
El tema de la cantidad de db´s es mas complicado, pero a oído y con paciencia podes llegar a algo que te guste, yo por las fotos que subiste arrancaria con una red de -6db pero es totalmente orientativo... la otra es que compares sensibilidad con el mic de la pc, seria no un trabajo fino, pero mejor.

Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA

Aqui hay uno de tantos calculadores de L-Pad :

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/filtros_pasivos/filtrospasivos.html#filtros_lpad

como dijo juan, si no tienes para medir ...hazlo a ojo que con un par de pruebas puede quedar aceptable.


----------



## osk_rin

juanfilas, AntonioAA

gracias por las respuestas, eso de medir con el mic de la pc me dejo un poco inquieto  me da la curiosidad de saber como se hace pero, no he encontrado algo en la red, creo que no estoy buscando con los términos adecuados :S
haber si mas tarde hago unas Lpad's de 2 en -2 db osea empiezo con atenuación en 6-4-2 db's haber que tal suena


----------



## juanfilas

osk_rin dijo:


> juanfilas, AntonioAA
> 
> gracias por las respuestas, eso de medir con el mic de la pc me dejo un poco inquieto  me da la curiosidad de saber como se hace pero, no he encontrado algo en la red, creo que no estoy buscando con los términos adecuados :S
> haber si mas tarde hago unas Lpad's de 2 en -2 db osea empiezo con atenuación en 6-4-2 db's haber que tal suena


 
Con cualquier soft de grabación de estudio o de medición se puede, acordate que no te interesa saber la sensibilidad de cada uno sino la diferencia entre ellos, así que no hace falta calibración de SPL


----------



## osk_rin

ando investigando como jeje, no sabia de eso, dejeme ver que encuentro o usted de casualidad tendra un link con info al respecto?? me seria de mucha ayuda 



hasta ahora creo que se trata de algo de esto bueno creo  sigo investigando jejeje
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/627455/


----------



## osk_rin

no encuentro como comparar el tweeter y el wofwer, asi como dijo el compañero juanfilas, me tocara hacerlo asi a oido como dijo AntonioAA



http://espagnolo-sonarte.blogspot.mx/
encontré eso es de alguna utilidad???


----------



## AntonioAA

Con cualquiera de esos software puedes hacerlo ... nosostros usamos Arta que es muy completo y gratuito, si bien mas sofisticado para hcer andar ... pero todos sirven en alguna medida.


----------



## osk_rin

que tal, yo sigo con mis dichosos bafles, por ahi en otro hilo el compañero juanfilas, me dijo que empezara con el corte del filtro desde los 2000 Hz. en vista de que hice algunos cambios en los woofer's asi como los tweeter's les muestro los que usare al final, ambos son de minicomponentes, el tweeter lo compre y traia ese capacitor de 2.2 uf, les muestro fotos porque no tengo dato alguno sobre esos parlantes, bueno esta es la ultima opinion que les pido jeje, ya para terminar mis bafles que me estoy atorando con el filtro, jaja he decidido que sea de 1er orden ya que no son parlantes hig-end jajaja XD


----------



## juanfilas

Osk_rin, el WinISD te permite calcular filtros de 1er orden, pone los valores que te pide (frecuencia de corte, Z y orden) y fijate que valores te tira, por el lado de L-pad también usa winISd, intenta a oido analizar cuantos db´s aproximados crees que hay que atenuar (arranca con 5db como recomendación).

Saludos.


----------



## osk_rin

pues con el winISD,
me dice que el capacitor debe de ser de 9.9uf y la bobina de .47 mh para un corte de 2000 Hz y con respecto la atenuacion lo probe etanuandolo 4db y me parece bien la cantidad de agudos , y pues en ese tipo de filtros ¿no hay que invertir polaridad de el tweeter? como en otros tipos de filtros? y bueno ya me habia mencionado que con un tweeter de cono no hay problema conque sufra el mismo, debido al corte de frecuencias


----------



## juanfilas

Es un 1er orden así que en teoría no tenes que dar vuelta la polaridad, pero de todas formas proba, ya que tal vez tengas un pico por ahí e invirtiendo la polaridad lo mejoras, de nuevo, si no podes medir, a oído.

Saludos


----------



## osk_rin

bueno ya hice el crossover, nadamas que tengo que atenuar unos 6 db's el tweeter porque, como ya comente lo habia atenuado 4db pero no le habia conectado la bobina pasabajos al woofer, y ahora que conecte el conjunto completo me di cuenta que suena mas el tweeter XD, por la atenuacion de la bobina. pero bueno son detalles ya mero sale


----------



## pool27

con esa tabla de calculos como se hace para tres vias por lo que veo es para dos ,necesitaria poder calcular para tres wofer medio y twiter. saludos


----------



## pool27

hola juan jose . tengo estos parlantes wofer 6" 8 ohm 40 hz 4500hz 89 db + -3/w/m , yahro med.rango 6" 8 hom 600 hz 10000 hz , yahro twiteer 3" 8 hom 3000 hz 17000 hz .- que impedancia pueden tener en  los cortes ,no tengo para medir mas que un tester ,quisiera calcularle un divisor 1 primer orden ,estaria bien para este tipo de parlantes? ya que no son de mucha calidad,esos son los unicos datos que tengo ,tambien a otros compañeros que puedan aportar datos se agradece .saludos


----------



## osk_rin

que tal. 
les comento que hoy me puse a moverle a el crossover y obtuve resultados agradables a mi oido  termine con un corte a 2000-2500hz "estimo eso por la variacion de bobina y capacitores XD" primer orden y una atenuiacion de 8db en tweeter y listo 
me agrado mucho el sonido, a mi parecer se escucha claro y parejo 

saludos y muchas gracias a los masters por las recomendaciones


----------



## Juan Jose

pool27 dijo:


> hola juan jose . tengo estos parlantes wofer 6" 8 ohm 40 hz 4500hz 89 db + -3/w/m , yahro med.rango 6" 8 hom 600 hz 10000 hz , yahro twiteer 3" 8 hom 3000 hz 17000 hz .- que impedancia pueden tener en  los cortes ,no tengo para medir mas que un tester ,quisiera calcularle un divisor 1 primer orden ,estaria bien para este tipo de parlantes? ya que no son de mucha calidad,esos son los unicos datos que tengo ,tambien a otros compañeros que puedan aportar datos se agradece .saludos



Hola. Si no tienes datos de los componentes vas a tener que medir las impedancias a las frecuencias de cruce que elijas (si es en toda la gama de frecuencias mejor) y asi poder realizar los cálculos con las fórmulas de las primeras paginas. 
Necesitas solamente la pc, un prog de generacion de señal (winsd tiene) un voltimetro y una resistencia y listo. En el medio un pequeño amplificador que no distorsiones y haces las mediciones como aca https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/divisor-frecuencias-crossover-8691/#post51726

Sino hay un programa que hace todo por vos y es muy recomendado en el foro
http://www.speakerworkshop.com/

suerte y saludos

Juan jose


----------



## pool27

juan jose gracias por la informacion veo como me las arreglo . saludos .-


----------



## Naders150

Señores estoy diseñando un filtro para cabina marca patico que tiene un wofer de 12" y un driver de 1".
Tenia un condesador en serie de 1uf y una res de 10 ohm y mas nada

Pienso instalarle un filtro de segundo orden con una frecuencia de corte al ojo de 2500hz, tengo entendido que debo atenuar el driver.

¿Puedo utilizar el L-pad o puedo calcular el filtro con Z 8 ohm + 10 ohm de la resistencia ya que la cabina suena relativamente bien con el filtro orginal?


----------



## AntonioAA

Naders:
Antes de modificar y encarar algo nuevo , te diria que midas la respuesta... ( ya que dices que no anda tan mal ) 
Un woofer de 12" no creo que llegue bien a 2500Hz, habria que ver que tan bajo puede llegar tu driver.


----------



## Naders150

Bueno baje el driver... es marca audioking su etiqueta dice:
Power:60w rms/180wmax
Impedance: 8 ohm
Freq.resp: 1.5k-18khz
S.P.L : 110dB (1m/1w)

Asi que podria empezar probando desde los 2khz mas o menos


----------



## AntonioAA

Si , siempre lo conveniente es medir ... pero si no podes hacerlo , cortá lo mas abajo posible asi el 12" no mete porqueria.
Tampoco tan abajo , que podes llegar a superar la potencia que admite . Actualmente tenes el corte en 8800Hz . 
Con que potencia de amplificador lo moves?


----------



## Naders150

Con un amp de 200w rms en 8hom


----------



## AntonioAA

Yo diria que cortes en 2500 Hz . No tengo un numero confiable de como se distribuye la potencia musical con la frecuencia , y obviamente depende mucho de las grabaciones y la ecualización . 
Lo ideal seria medir como se comporta tu parlante y la bocina .
Pero a partir de esa frecuencia seguramente no le ira potencia excesiva a la bocina.


----------



## dromero

Busquè entre todos los temas y este me pareciò el màs relacionado, disculpas si corresponde a otro tema.
Tengo 2 juegos de bafles. Un juego JBL902VX y un juego Davidson. Cada bafle es de 8 Ohms y tienen divisores de frecuencias.
¿Còmo puedo hacer para conectar ambos juegos a un equipo que no admite impedancias menores a 8 Ohms?
Si conecto 2 bafles por canal en paralelo se me hace menos de 8 Ohms y se quema.
¿Tendre que cambiar los divisores.?


----------



## AntonioAA

La ley de Ohm y la matematica son inexorables...
La unica que te queda es ponerlos EN SERIE , quedan 16 Ohms , perdes algo de potencia pero van a andar y no vas a quemar nada.

Los divisores NO ponen ni sacan nada.


----------



## juanfilas

Ojo Antonio que un divisor muy malo puede sacar algo aumentando la entropia del universo jaja
Hablando en serio, un crossover "normal" suele meter 1 - 1.5ohm en serie con el bafle en este caso, pero como te dice Antonio, pasar de 4ohm a 8ohm es imposible a menos que derroches demasiada potencia en calentar resistencias y bobinas... 
Ponelos en serie que va ser la mejor solución.

Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA

Justamente por eso no le dije que ponga una resistencia de caloventor!!!
Yo me hice con eso una "dummy load"  para probar amplis , pero no es recomendable


----------



## COSMICO

Hola amigos.
Hasta hoy me encuentro en un dilema de este tipo, y por eso acudo a ustedes para pedirles ayuda.
Diseñar un crossover pasivo para dos vias, con corte en 1khz, para disipar una potencia maxima de 
10W...
Lo de las frecuencia de corte y calculo de componentes, lo sé hacer, pero como determino la potencia final de 10W para el crossover? por el grosor del alambre de la bobina?..Por favor saquenme de mi ignorancia
Gracias a todos..


----------



## AntonioAA

Con esa potencia no vas a tener problemas ! 
si bien a esa frecuencia de corte vas a tener unas bobinas importantes .
el problema no es la potencia en el divisor sino la resistencia final de las bobinas .
Acá tenes un calculador de bobinas , que te da la resistencia inclusive :

http://www.pronine.ca/multind.htm

En tu caso , y adivinando un poco  , con que pongas alambre de 1mm o 1,2mm estarias bien .


----------



## COSMICO

Hola amigo antonioAA.
Lo que sucede, es que debo entregar los calculos matematicos, y he ahí el problema.
No sé cual es la formula matematica pra calcularla.


----------



## AntonioAA

Ah! vos queres que te haga el trabajo practico !!! 
Usa la disipacion de una resistencia. ( de la bobina )
No se que criterio te solicitan de significatividad de la disipacion en la bobina con la del parlante .
en definitiva , a los efectos de disipar potencia , son dos resistencias en serie.


----------



## COSMICO

No no..
Me entiendes mal.
si tengo, un filtro LC para un  segundo orden. Mi pregunta es.
cual es la formula, para calcular la potencia que soporta este crossover el cual solo tiene 
bobina y condensador...como calculo el alambre?, no necesito el desarrolllo, solo la formula
pues en internet no encuentro nada; en su defecto literatura al respecto


----------



## Kebra

¿Lo necesitas para entregar en la facu o por curiosidad nomás?

En la práctica, lo que conviene es "jugar" con los valores que menos resistencia tengan, para que no tengas una caída en la potencia. Si podes elegir entre 0,25 y 1 mm, elegí 1 mm porque tenés menos vueltas de alambre que el de 0,25 para los mismos mH.


----------



## COSMICO

Si es para la facultad, en ingenieria de sonido..
Lo que no encuentro, es como relaciono matematicamente, el grosor del alambre con la potencia
para determinar, que el crossover soporta hasta 10W

tal como  G                    
               db =10 log  P2/P1,  para calcular ganancia en decibelios

Existe tal formula, o estoy metiendo la pata...


----------



## AntonioAA

la parte que disipa potencia ( como te dije ) ES LA RESISTENCIA de la bobina .
Esta depende de la forma y espesor de alambre . Por eso te di la calculadora en linea , para que elijas un formato y alambre y la determines!!
Yo hice un divisor de 2,2mH . Segun la forma , podia tener 0,55 Ohms o 0,4 Ohms y con alambre de 1,2mm de diametro . 
Potencia es R*I^2


----------



## Kebra

COSMICO dijo:


> Si es para la facultad, en ingenieria de sonido..
> Lo que no encuentro, es como relaciono matematicamente, el grosor del alambre con la potencia
> para determinar, que el crossover soporta hasta 10W
> 
> tal como  G
> db =10 log  P2/P1,  para calcular ganancia en decibelios
> 
> Existe tal formula, o estoy metiendo la pata...



Si, existe. En realidad tenés que considerar varias variables, porque no es lo mismo un alambre que va a transportar continua, que uno que va a transportar 50 Hz, ni otro que va a llevar 5MHz.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cálculo_de_secciones_de_líneas_eléctricas


----------



## COSMICO

Hola amigos kebra y AntonioAA.
Gracais por su ayuda.
ya lo arme, tambien con la yuda de caractersiticas AWG para cables de cobre esmaltado.
logre terminar y por las pruebas,  todo esta muy cerca de lo requerido.
Gracias de nuevo..


----------



## osk_rin

Que tal compañeros, 
  Tengo un proyecto de unos parlantes de 3 vías sencillos y se me ocurrió una idea para usar mi actual filtro de 2 vías de 2ºorden, y agregar el altavoz que quiero usar para medios al sistema, mis ideas son las siguientes:
Pero mi duda es que cosa horrenda haría si hago estas configuraciones?? 
  Sé que tal vez sean casi crímenes, pero antes de cometerlos les pido su opinión
Ver el archivo adjunto 83460
Ver el archivo adjunto 83463

acepto regaños y jalones de oreja


----------



## Fogonazo

osk_rin dijo:


> Que tal compañeros,
> Tengo un proyecto de unos parlantes de 3 vías sencillos y se me ocurrió una idea para usar mi actual filtro de 2 vías de 2ºorden, y agregar el altavoz que quiero usar para medios al sistema, mis ideas son las siguientes:
> Pero mi duda es que cosa horrenda haría si hago estas configuraciones??
> Sé que tal vez sean casi crímenes, pero antes de cometerlos les pido su opinión
> Ver el archivo adjunto 83460
> Ver el archivo adjunto 83463
> 
> acepto regaños y jalones de oreja



Los enlaces a la imágenes son incorrectos. Sube nuevamente las imágenes al foro.


----------



## osk_rin

listo están re-subidas las imágenes


----------



## crimson

Hola osk-rin, me parece que vas a tener tremendo lío con el desfase de los parlantes.
En un divisor del tipo 12db/oct vemos que el desfase entre el medio y el tweeter es de 180º,


 lo mismo entre el medio y el woofer, por lo tanto, se usa el viejo truco de "dar vuelta" el medio, para que así quede en fase con el resto.


Con lo que pensás hacer, te ahorrás algún componente pero te metés en un tremendo lío.
Saludos C


----------



## osk_rin

entonces la solución adecuada es hacer un correcto filtro de 3 vías,  he visto algunos esquemas, pero me he documentado poco.

muchas gracias por la respuesta crimson


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

yo utilice este calculador link,pero no entiendo una cosa,donde dice Tweeter Impedance ( Rh ):,Midrange Impedance ( Rm ):,y tambien Woofer Impedance ( Rl ): eso es la impedancia de los parlantes a la frecuencia que  los quiero cruzar?,por ejemplo si corto el woofer a 500hz la impedancia que tengo que colocar es la que el woofer tiene a esa frecuencia?


----------



## crimson

Es un tema como para escribir una enciclopedia... Lo más complicado es el tema del woofer, que puede estar compensado o sin compensar. En este último caso, (sin compensar), suponiendo que la frecuencia de cruce es de 300 c/s, habría que medir la impedancia del woofer *a esa frecuencia* e ingresar esos datos a la fórmula. Normalmente a esa frecuencia aumenta un poco, capaz cerca de los 12 ohm. Lo mismo, habría que medir el medio a esa frecuencia, para adecuar los cálculos correspondientes, esto hace que los valores se disparen un poco y no haya un correcto "cruce" (tanto en amplitud como en fase) entre los dos parlantes. Por eso se recurre al tema de "compensar" con una red Zobel, que mantiene más plana la impedancia a medida que sube la frecuencia, acercándola a los dichosos "8 ohm". Con el medio no hay mucha historia, pero sí con el tweeter, que suelen tener picos de resonancia en la zona muy audible de los 800/900 Hz, y hay que hacerles un filtro "notch" de hendidura para absorber el exceso de energía que se produce en esas frecuencias, ocasionando que el baffle "coloree". Los filtros conviene que sean Bessel con un Q de 0,5, que provee la mejor respuesta a la transición, tanto en amplitud como en fase. 
Toda la historia, y los métodos para calcular los filtros y la redes los tenés acá:
http://sound.westhost.com/lr-passive.htm
No solamente hay que trabajar bastante en el tema divisores pasivos, sino que hay que saber bién qué hacer. Hay un dicho que dice "No hay buenos vientos para el que no sabe adónde va..." Si seguís con paciencia el artículo de Rodd Elliot vas a lograr un baffle de muy buena calidad. Tené en cuenta que la diferencia de sonido, más que con los amplificadores, *se logra con los transductores*. No es lo mismo un amplificador con un baffle JBL que con un Moon de tweeter piezoeléctrico. Por otro lado, el buen audiófilo es aquél que trata de mejorar al máximo el equipo *dentro de sus posibilidades*. Tengo un amigo al que le hice un P3A estéreo y un par de baffles, con el criterio de más arriba, pero con parlantes chinos de mediana calidad y más de un visitante se quedó asombrado de como funciona (mucho mejor que un centro musical caro). Es todo un tema... para escribir un tratado.
Saludos C


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

voy a leer eso,también en el foro leí algo,yo estoy usando un midrange chino de marca pronext,un tweeter domo y en el woofer 1 zebra que también es chino,la impedancia la puedo sacar facil con el arta,hay un tema de juanfilas para calcular los thiele small,ahora me entro otra duda en la misma pagina que uso para los crossovers,donde dice
High Xover Frequency ( fh ),esa es la frecuencia en donde deja de responder el midrange y comienza el tweeter?

*Edit:*

ya hice las redes zobel para el woofer,tweeter y midrange,también una l-pad para el tweeter y el midrange que tienen los mismos db,solo me falta saber como elegir los cortes de frecuencia voy a buscar en la web


----------



## AntonioAA

rodrigo:

Lo mejor que podes hacer es medir tus parlantes , asi sea con un microfono de PC .
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...s-facil-posible-sin-cuentas-80768/#post692045

Fijate este tema , en el que se discuten cosas muy interesantes .
Ahi puse una planilla de calculo muy linda que te permite jugar con los valores del divisor . 
Otro soft buenisimo es el LSPcad pero no he logrado hacerlo andar . 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/738979/


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

haber si entendí,tengo que medir los parlantes,luego con el spltrace obtengo los archivos zma y frd,luego las importo a la plantilla del diseñador de crossovers pasivos?,la verdad disculpen la molestia pero no entendí mucho lo que se habla en ese tema


----------



## juanfilas

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> haber si entendí,tengo que medir los parlantes,luego con el spltrace obtengo los archivos zma y frd,luego las importo a la plantilla del diseñador de crossovers pasivos?,la verdad disculpen la molestia pero no entendí mucho lo que se habla en ese tema



Exacto, con ARTA medís la curva de impedancia y la función de transferencia + fase y esos datos los volcas en LSPcad que es super preciso y fácil de usar (Al principio cuesta un poco, pero tiene herramientas poderosísimas para dejar la respuesta de libro).

Antonio, creo que ya te lo había dicho pero yo lo encontré en ares.

Saludos!


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

el problema es que el lspcad me deja hacer un crossover solo de 2 vias,ayer estuve probando hacer un crossover 2 vias con el mid range y el tweeter cortado a 2800hz y el que mejores resultados me dio a oido fue el bessel,con el linkwitz-riley y el butterworth sentia como que el tweeter distorsionaba.
pdara exportarlo voy a file/export/export as/plain.zma file?
luego como hago para importarlo al lspcad?

estoy experimentando con la plantilla que dejo antonio,cuando tenga los resutlados se pueden colocar las imagenes aca?


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

creo que acabo de entender que con los archivos zma y frd puedo simular la respuesta del crossover,pero necesito medir los parlantes para saber a que frecuencias cortarlo,es así?

intente medir con steps,pero me salen unas graficas horibles,que suben y bajan por mas que desconecte el microfono,para medir segui estos tutoriales.
http://www.artalabs.hr/AppNotes/Steps-ManualDeUsuarioEspanol-1.2.0.pdf
http://www.artalabs.hr/AppNotes/ARTA-HB-D2.00 _ES1.pdf


----------



## Nicostp

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> yo utilice este calculador link,pero no entiendo una cosa,donde dice Tweeter Impedance ( Rh ):,Midrange Impedance ( Rm ):,y tambien Woofer Impedance ( Rl ): eso es la impedancia de los parlantes a la frecuencia que  los quiero cruzar?,por ejemplo si corto el woofer a 500hz la impedancia que tengo que colocar es la que el woofer tiene a esa frecuencia?



hola rodrigocabralniebla. en donde dice Tweeter Impedance, tenes que poner la impedancia del Tweeter , en donde dice Midrange Impedance  tenes que poner la impedancia del Midrange y lo mismo con wl woofer. esto se debe a que cada componente puede tener impedancia diferentes.
salidos.


----------



## AntonioAA

Un par de cosas aunque ya esten dichas:

- Los parametros se miden con LImp , con Steps la Respuesta !
- La "impedancia" que hay que cargar es la Re , o sea la resistencia de continua del parlante
- CALIBRAR el Limp porque sino mide basura...


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

ya tengo la curva de impedancia,magnitud y fase del limp en un archivo zma
con la impedancia que hay que cargar te refieres colocar la resistencia en continua del parlante en el  diseñador de crossover?,pense que habia que colocar la impedancia que te marcaba el limp a la frecuencia de corte,ahora solo me falta obtener el archivo frd con el spltracer,el problema es que no logre entenderlo voy a buscar algún manual,gracias


----------



## daandroid

y como se calculan los watt que puede aguantar el crossover


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

coloca los mili henrios de la bobina en esta web y te da los parámetros para bobinarla y también te dice dependiendo del calibre del alambre la potencia que soporta
http://www.colomar.com/Shavano/inductor_info.html


----------



## juanfilas

Si cargan en LSPcad los archivos .zma y .frd no hace falta poner Re, la toma del mismo archivo.
De nada sirve simular un crossover con LSPcad si no miden la función de transferencia (.frd), por otro lado, se pueden hacer crossover de la cantidad de vias que queramos con el mismo, al principio es un poco anti intuitivo, pero despues, es fácil de usar.

Saludos!


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

el problema es que ahora no se como obtener el archivo frd probé con el spltracer pero cuando lo guardo pesa 0kb y tampoco se como como cargarlo al lspcad


----------



## juanfilas

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> el problema es que ahora no se como obtener el archivo frd probé con el spltracer pero cuando lo guardo pesa 0kb y tampoco se como como cargarlo al lspcad


 
Lo mejor es medir con ARTA usando ruido rosa y enventanando la medición y una vez que tenes el gráfico, arriba a la derecha tenes un menú desplegable que te permite guardar la gráfica como un .txt si usas LSPcad 6 o superior, te toma este archivo de texto sin problemas, si usas el 5.25 (mucho mas simple y fácil de usar) tenes que cambiarle la extensión al archivo y separar los valores por tabulaciones asi:


20       -10.50         0.00
23       -9.500         1.50
40       -5.000         2.00
50        0.000         2.50
60        1.200         3.00

etc. ¿me explico? primero la frecuencia, luego la amplitud y finalmente la fase, si no podes medir la fase no te preocupes, no la pongas que el archivo te lo toma igual.

Saludos!


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

ah,pero estas seguro que puedo hacer un crossover de 3 vias con lspcad?,en la web decía que la demo solo se podía hacer hasta 2 drivers,el parlante lo mido en el aire o dentro de la caja

creo que logre medir con el arta,dejo el archivo txt y también la imagen de la gráfica,no estoy completamente seguro que sea correcto lo que hice,lo medí dentro de una caja sellada,ya que aun no están prontas la cajas en la que va a ir


----------



## juanfilas

Perfecto, la medición se ve bien, eso si, borra los datos de fase que esta mal medida (tenes mal calibrados temporalmente los canales, por eso el serrucho, debes tener un canal con una respuesta mas rápida que el otro canal) no te preocupes por la misma, podes diseñar el crossover igual.

Lo de la versión demo no se ya que yo la tengo full  la misma la encontras en ares.

Saludos!


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

eso lo medi dentro de una caja cerrada,todavía no están prontas las torres donde los voy a poner,el woofer lo mido cuando este pronta la caja dentro de la misma o fuera de la caja es lo mismo?,creo que voy a usar la plantilla que dejo antonio me parece mas fácil,luego que cargue los archivos que factores tengo que tener en cuenta para los cortes?
muchas gracias


----------



## AntonioAA

Para un woofer , busca la zona en que el cono "entra en ruptura" , o sea que empieza a tener respuesta irregular ..... y se corta antes.
Para un tweeter , se busca cortar lo mas encima de la frecuencia de resonancia posible ( Fs ) 
En definitiva , que los parlantes trabajen en su zona mas lineal .


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

y para el mid range es algo similar al woofer?

medi el woofer y pienso cortarlo a 400hz
tambien el tweeter pero no logro encontrar la fs del mismo
Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## gustavo dani

hola, tengo 2 drivers selenium 220 ti, los quiero cortar a 2500 hz. en paginas anteriores lei que para cortar a esa frecuencia a un driver 210 ti que es similar a los mios se debe colocar en serie un capacitor de 3,3 uf y luego una bobina en paralelo de 1.15 mh. esto estaria bien para mis drivers? las bobinas las voy a calcular con calcobob solo necesito saber el valor. gracias


----------



## AntonioAA

Rodrigo:
Me parece que esa medicion del tweeter no es normal... que tipo de tweeter dijiste que era?
deberias ver un pico de impedancia en la Fs justamente y no se lo ve.

La del woofer proba hacerla con steps... te esta dando algo medio raro tambien.

gustavo:
aca tenes un calculador de filtros sencillo y bueno :
http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/filtros_pasivos/filtrospasivos.html#filtro2

Juan: no te entendi eso de la fase y los canales ...yo tambien siempre he medido esos serruchos horribles


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

el tweeter es un domo power pro audio modelo tw102 (ahora no encuentro la pagina con los datos),el mid range es un pronext ts-w1401, y el woofer un zebra nzb-830.
la medición del tweeter es con el limp,pensé que se media con ese para ver la fs y el woofer si es con el arta,con el steps me mide rayas para todos lados por mas que desconecte el microfono


----------



## gustavo dani

muchas gracias antonio, estuve mirando la pagina y un filtro de segundo orden a 2500 hercios me da un capacitor de 4.7 uf y una bobina de 0.60 mH. estaria bien?


----------



## AntonioAA

rodrigo:
Revisa todo y en especial los seteos del mezclador , tanto de grabacion como de salida . Lleva un poco de trabajo ....


----------



## juanfilas

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> el tweeter es un domo power pro audio modelo tw102 (ahora no encuentro la pagina con los datos),el mid range es un pronext ts-w1401, y el woofer un zebra nzb-830.
> la medición del tweeter es con el limp,pensé que se media con ese para ver la fs y el woofer si es con el arta,con el steps me mide rayas para todos lados por mas que desconecte el microfono


 
Tanto el woofer como el mid y el tweeter le tenes que medir todo! a todos les tenes que medir la curva de impedancia (ya puestos en el bafle) y la respuesta en frecuencia (función de transferencia).

Saludos!


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

yo los estaba midiendo fuera de la caja,todavía no la tengo armada,porque un carpintero me va a cortar el mdf,cuando las tenga,posteo las mediciones de nuevo,gracias
pd:es mejor colocar el tweeter descentrado?,como puedo hacer para fresar el mdf de manera octogonal?


----------



## gustavo dani

una pregunta mas al foro y no molesto mas, ya calcule los capacitores y las bobinas para el filtro, es para 2 cajas de 15 con woofer selenium pw3 y driver selenium 220ti. ambas cajas son de 8 ohms, que pasaria con ambos filtros si yo conecto las cajas en paralelo al amplificador obteniendo 4 ohms?


----------



## AntonioAA

No hay problema de conectar cajas en paralelo siempre y cuando el amplificador lo soporte.


----------



## gustavo dani

Antonio: muchas gracias por tus respuestas, fueron de gran ayuda.. gracias a vos mis drivers suenan una maravilla.. lo unico que me falta es forrar las cajas y conectar todo ya que probe los drivers solamente con el filtro. saludos al foro.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

medí un tweeter de un equipo de música con el limp y tampoco me marca la fs como en los woofers,es algo extraño y seguí paso a paso la guiá de juanfilas


----------



## LuisTesla

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> medí un tweeter de un equipo de música con el limp y tampoco me marca la fs como en los woofers,es algo extraño y seguí paso a paso la guiá de juanfilas



 Fijate si en la grafica tenes una pequeña panza, yo tenia unos tweeters domo chinos que casi no producian una curva pronunciada en la Fs, pense que era un error de medición hasta que prove otro tweeter y marcaba mejor la curva.


----------



## AntonioAA

Es cierto, los American Vox TW11 no tienen Fs aparentemente... PERO TAMBIEN sucede si el cono/domo esta CLAVADO .
Los que tienen ferrofluido tampoco tienen .... pero no creo que sea el caso .


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

me parece que tenia la red de zobel mal calculada ya que la quite y medí me dio alrededor de 2130hz y le coloque una red de 10 ohm con capacitor 1uf y se mantuvo,ademas mejoro la impedancia


----------



## AntonioAA

Si seras gracioso!! Los parlantes se miden SOLOS , sin ningun agregado...


----------



## juanfilas

La red Zobel es juatamente para eso, eliminar el pico resonante, como te dice Antonio, ¡la tenes que sacar para medir el tweeter!


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

jajaajaja,como en un link que dejo crimson arriba decía que hay que considerar el parlante y la red zobel como uno solo,bueno creí que se media con la misma,gracias por el dato

para medir con el arta hay que sacar la red zobel?


----------



## crimson

Rodrigo... ¿cómo hacés la red Zobel sin los datos del parlante? Ergo: para tener los datos del parlante hay que medirlo solo. Me parece que te hiciste una confusión: normalmente la red Zobel va en el woofer, porque a la frecuencia de corte presenta una elevada impedancia, la red lo que hace es estabilizarla en su valor nominal (8 o 4 ohm de acuerdo al caso). Lo que llevan los tweeter son filtros notch (de hendidura), que eliminan las frecuencias indeseadas que hayan pasado por el divisor cerca de su frecuencia de resonancia, que aunque estén atenuadas, justamente al caer en la resonancia se escuchan y hacen que el tweeter coloree o distorsione.
Saludos C


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

para el tweeter primero medí la curva de impedancia con el limp,lo puse como overlay y fui probando con una resistencia de 10 ohm y varios capacitores hasta encontrar que se mantenía la impedancia,pero si es solo al woofer la saco


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Webeando en diyaudio.com encontré un hilo muy interesante. Es, básicamente, una discusión y método para diseñar crossovers sin tener que hacer mediciones (lo que no quita que deban tener SI o SI el datasheet de los parlantes). La discusión es importante por que toca muchos temas que se tratan en el foro y de los cuales muchos usuarios no entienden o no saben de que se trata.
Por desgracia, el tema está en inglés, pero hasta donde he leído no es nada que no pueda resolverse con un diccionario y un traductor on-line. Les recomiendo seriamente que lo lean en detalle, por que si bien este no es el método optimo para diseñar crossovers, es algo que puede dar resultados muy aceptables, y sobre todo, explica muy bien muchas cosas.

El tema es este: http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/mult...designing-crossovers-without-measurement.html

Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA

ezavalla dijo:


> Webeando en diyaudio.com encontré un hilo muy interesante. Es, básicamente, una discusión y método para diseñar crossovers sin tener que hacer mediciones (lo que no quita que deban tener SI o SI el datasheet de los parlantes). La discusión es importante por que toca muchos temas que se tratan en el foro y de los cuales muchos usuarios no entienden o no saben de que se trata.
> Por desgracia, el tema está en inglés, pero hasta donde he leído no es nada que no pueda resolverse con un diccionario y un traductor on-line. Les recomiendo seriamente que lo lean en detalle, por que si bien este no es el método optimo para diseñar crossovers, es algo que puede dar resultados muy aceptables, y sobre todo, explica muy bien muchas cosas.
> 
> El tema es este: http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/mult...designing-crossovers-without-measurement.html
> 
> Saludos!



Muy bueno!! sobre todo lo relacionado con el efecto de los ajustes... solo le falta un poco del tema fase que me tiene algo obse en estos dias.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

leí y me aclaro muchas cosas pero igual voy a tener que medir porque los parlantes chinocas que uso no tienen datasheet.
para medir puedo conseguir un micrófono Shure Sm58,pero vi que llega hasta 15 khz,sera mejor que uno electret OF-B65L42-01EP(info)?


----------



## LuisTesla

ezavalla dijo:


> El tema es este: http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/mult...designing-crossovers-without-measurement.html



Siempre caigo a ese foro, tiene cosas interesantes


----------



## juanfilas

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> leí y me aclaro muchas cosas pero igual voy a tener que medir porque los parlantes chinocas que uso no tienen datasheet.
> para medir puedo conseguir un micrófono Shure Sm58,pero vi que llega hasta 15 khz,sera mejor que uno electret OF-B65L42-01EP(info)?


 
EL Shure no te sirve ya que tiene la respuesta bastante irregular, vas a tener que conseguirte el electret.


----------



## Fogonazo

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> leí y me aclaro muchas cosas pero igual voy a tener que medir porque los parlantes chinocas que uso no tienen datasheet.
> para medir puedo conseguir un micrófono Shure Sm58,pero vi que llega hasta 15 khz,sera mejor que uno electret OF-B65L42-01EP(info)?



Léete este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/avances-sobre-posible-construccion-mic-mediciones-76534/


----------



## Quercus

Me traslade de hilo, para lo que sigue creo que es más adecuado, es referente a _estos_ altavoces.

  Anoche me los traje a casa y la primera prueba que les hice fue con un filtro pasivo estándar de Beyma, corte a 3000Hz primer orden para graves y segundo para agudos, quería probar cuanto anulaba la vibración de los graves la caja, al tocarla se notan muy poco, es todo un éxito.

  Como eso de tocarlo y _“vibra muy poco”_ me parece muy subjetivo, en un hilo vi como Juan ponía una moneda de canto encima de una caja de altavoz, según movimientos del altavoz de graves, sonaba a buen volumen sin volcarse la moneda. Hice la misma prueba colocando una moneda de 20cts. de canto encima de un altavoz, di volumen hasta poner el midwoofer casi al máximo, la moneda no se volcó en ningún momento, mi hijo penso que le estaba tomando el pelo y había pegado la moneda al altavoz. Así que por el tema de cómo absorbe las vibraciones vamos muy bien, queda lo peor.

  Como los  altavoces al final _“por mandato superior” _se van para el salón y no funcionaran con biamplificador, necesito hacerles un filtro pasivo:

  Sera el primero que fabrique: 
*Para empezar,* luego iremos viendo:   El corte me aconsejo juanfilas, que lo hiciese a  2500Hz. Y los hare de 2º orden para los graves y 3º orden para los agudos con red L-Pad para atenuar el Tweeter 5dB. 

  Si cuando los pruebe consigo medirlos, subiré grafica para que me aconsejen donde meter mano para afinar los filtros.  

  Una  pregunta: ¿Hay que invertir algún altavoz para que estén en fase? ya que hay uno de 2º orden ¿O al ser uno de 2º y el otro de 3º no hace falta?


----------



## Snake Zombie

Hola foreros, estaba pensando hacer un crossover de 2 vias para un bafle que construi para mi bajo, he visto muchos en este magnifico foro, pero necesito uno que tenga un potenciometro para controlar el volumen del agudo como lo tienen muchos gabinetes para bajo.
Cualquier ayuda se agradece
Saludos!


----------



## JAVIER1213

hola amigos del foro la verdad yo no se nada de este tema, tengo un sonido con un amplificador vlp 600 de american audio,  2 cajas q*ue* le mande a hacer a 2 woofers peavey y 2 cabinas gemini 1504 y tengo todo funsionado en 4 ohms mi pregunta es ¿q*ue* filtros y de cuantos microfaradios debo usar para cortar a tres vias? ya q*ue* compre un driver para los medios y le mande hacer dos cajas pequeñas abajo dejo los links 
http://www.adjaudio.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ItemNumber=1277&Category=Amps&txtSearch=vlp 600
http://aquinegocio.co/p12404-cabina-pasiva-vas.html
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-447251514-peavey-pro-15-200w-rms-parlante-sonido-dj-_JM_
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLV-402490764-driver-american-sound-300-watts-8ohm-tweeter-trompeta-vac12-_JM_
http://img2.mlstatic.com/driver-ame...weeter-trompeta-vac12_MLV-O-35762077_4951.jpg
agradesco a quien me colabore con esto


----------



## AntonioAA

Snake: 
Lo que hay son Reostatos ( resistencias variables de potencia ) que te permiten variar la atenuacion del parlante de agudos. 
Con ese nombre debes buscarlos en las casas de electronica.
No es lo mas recomendable porque no hay forma de mantener constante la impedancia y por tanto el corte del parlante.

Javier: tu mensaje se entiende poco ... pero de lo que entiendo , lo mejor que podes hacer es poner un crossover activo y dos etapas de potencia . El resto seria complicado y poco eficiente.


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Disculpen amigos, apenas hoy arme 2 bobinas para mis medios y los pienso conectar con una capacitor de 10uF no polar en serie, pero cuando las estaba soldando me di cuenta que estas quedan demasiado pegadas a la bocina, tanto que incluso se atrae por el iman (es una bobina con nucleo de hierro, de chapas "I" de transformador), mi duda es:

¿Esto le afecta al sonido, bobina o bocina? 

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## AntonioAA

Probablemente SI , Mastodonte... alejalas lo mas posible .


----------



## LuisTesla

Totalmente influye en el campo magnetico, la bobina y el iman, deben quedar alejados.

saludos


----------



## Snake Zombie

Saludos, probare con condensadores para escuchar el nivel de agudo, si me convence me ahorrare el reostato, ya les comentare. Gracias Antonio


----------



## mrmay

subo el siguiente pdf  de pronto le interece a alguien


----------



## Quercus

Sigo sin poder medirlos con micrófono, pero he podido probarlos con filtro activo en mono.

  Después de medir mas de 100 condensadores con el capacimetro busque los que necesitaba y  consegui varios grupos con una desviación entre ellos menor del 1%, los que utilice en torno a 3,15nF/3,17nF. La frecuencia de cruce según la calculadora 2374Hz aprox.

  El crossovers tienen un pasa altos de entrada de segundo orden, que *no* he ajustado al altavoz, lo he dejado  aprox. en 42Hz para quitar las frecuencias mas bajas. 

  Lo único que puedo decir es que todos los que lo escuchamos coincidíamos en que el sonido es diferente, mas claro, mas trasparente, menos sucio, en fin una mejora enorme respecto al filtro pasivo que utilizaba, me hago una idea con Scan Speak o similar.

  A todo ello, han ayudado los amplificadores que he utilizado: Epsilon para  Graves/Medios y Sigma para Agudos, el resultado magnifico, muy satisfecho… 

*Gracias infinitas a todos los que han aportado ideas y detalles, bafle, acústica y electrónica, de las cuales me he servido para que funcione como lo hace.*

  Dejo algunas fotos  y el circuito, todo provisional con el que hice la prueba.

  Despues de escuchar el resultado me entra prisa por escuchar el tres/cuatro vías, veremos cuando puede ser…


----------



## edh59

Excelente trabajo! felicitaciones!
Eduardo.


----------



## osk_rin

preciosos bafles 

excelente trabajo!!


----------



## sancas

Kebra dijo:


> Pasame Re y Le de cada uno de los parlantes y te passo el circuito del crossover.
> 
> Re= resistencia a la corriente contínua.
> Le= inductancia de la bobina (a 1 KHz)



Hola kebra me podrias ayudar con esto.
quiero hacer un altavoz autoamplificado con 
los dos canales en el mismo altavoz
y me han regalado varias cosas, las quiero acoplar
en un sistema de tres vias pero con dos etapas
una mueve los medios graves y agudos y otra los graves.

Si puede ser quisiera que me cacularas la red 
zobel, los filtros y  si ha ce falta atenuar tambien,
la etapa son dos que en teoria una 80w a 8ohm y la otra
100rms a 4  ohm por canal una para graves  y otra 
para medio-graves y agudos el corte seria 500hz y a 6000hz
aproximadamente       como lo ves?
con dos filtros de segundo orden uno para graves 
y otro para medios-graves y agudos
(se que 
va haber frecunencias que las van a reproducir el grave y
 el medio-grave pero lo asumo)

Las Le estas sacadas con LIMP A 1KHZ

Grave Re=7,5 ohms Le=0,52mh
 Potencia      50w
 Frecuencia    43hz a 55khz
 sensibilidad  90db

grave-medio-Re=3,7 ohms Le=0,23mh

 Potencia      50w
 frecuencia de 63hz a 13khz
 sensibilidad  90db

Tweeter-Re=8,2 ohms Le=0,16mh
 Es un tweeter de bala
 Potencia      300w
 Frecuencia    2khz a 20khz
 sensibilidad  105db 

Saludos y gracias....


----------



## Tacatomon

sancas dijo:


> Hola kebra me podrias ayudar con esto.
> quiero hacer un altavoz autoamplificado con...



*Acá* tienes todo lo necesario para calcular tu sistema.


Saludos al foro!


----------



## sancas

Gracias Tacatomon por la respuesta, ya conocia la pagina, mi problema es que en el lspCAD no soy capaz de emular nada, tengo varias posibilidades calculadas pero me gustaria poder probarlas en algun programa anters de construir, de todas maneras muchas gracias por contestar...

saludos......


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

luego de mas o menos 6 meses  voy a retomar el tema ya que tengo las cajas prontas para realizar mediciones,voy a resumir haber si me quedo claro

mido los T/S y calculo la caja --hecho
calculo el equalizador de impedancia para el woofer y las l-pad
coloco los parlantes en la caja y los mido con el microfono
mido la curva de impedancia (dentro de la caja,y la uso para el crossover)
calculo el crossover
simulo el crossover y lo armo todo
mido la respuesta de los parlantes con el arta
me pueden confirmar si va en ese orden?,gracias


----------



## AntonioAA

Esta casi bien , pero:

- La curva de impedancia dentro de la caja solamente te sirve para comprobar que la sintonia de la caja esta ok.

- Tenes que medir respuesta individual de los parlantes , de modo de ver las sensibilidades  y si tienen picos que tengas que "planchar" y elegir la frecuencia de corte. Si obtenes los archivos zma y frd , podes simular mas completo.

- Con eso calculas/simulas el crossover y luego volves a medir para ajustarlo.


----------



## juanfilas

AntonioAA dijo:


> Esta casi bien , pero:
> 
> - La curva de impedancia dentro de la caja solamente te sirve para comprobar que la sintonia de la caja esta ok.
> 
> - Tenes que medir respuesta individual de los parlantes , de modo de ver las sensibilidades y si tienen picos que tengas que "planchar" y elegir la frecuencia de corte. Si obtenes los archivos zma y frd , podes simular mas completo.
> 
> - Con eso calculas/simulas el crossover y luego volves a medir para ajustarlo.


 
Ojo! La curva de impedancia dentro de la caja se usa para calcular el crossover, no se puede usar la curva de impedacia fuera de la caja ya que el parlante va a funcionar dentro de la caja, no fuera, calcular el crossover con la curva de impedancia del parlante al aire es un error.

Rodrigo: si tienes la posibilidad de medir la respuesta final, tenes la posibilidad de medir las respuestas del woofer y tweeter cada uno por su lado. Si es así, te falta el paso siguiente:

Armar la caja y medir las respuestas de cada uno de los trasnductores.
Medir las curvas de impedancia (dentro de la caja  )
Cargar todos los datos en LSPcad y simular -> armar el crossover final.
Colocar el crossover y ver si lo simulado se corresponde con la realidad.

Saludos!


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

eso voy a hacer,pienso que en unos días ya armo todo,averigüé sobre una capsula electret que se consigue acá,según me dijeron es buena porque tiene una buena respuesta (pero los vendedores....),lo único que se me complica es simular lspcad.
voy a leer algunos tutoriales,lo que si es seguro es que tengo un aumento de 3db a 83 hz, el bafle es sellado y dentro de el tiene otro "compartimiento" aparte para el midrange que también le calcule los litros que necesitaba.(obvio que a la simulación del woofer le reste lo que le saca el "compartimiento"),y quizás también se me complique un poco saber cuanto atenuar el tweeter y el midrange,aunque si me baso en los datos que te da el limp no están tan lejos de la realidad,porque el midrange en la caja dice 88 db y el limp me dio 88.56 db.
gracias y saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Estimado Juan :
Me atrevo a contradecirte ( y avisame si digo una burrada )
- La impedancia del tweeter dentro-fuera de caja no tiene porque cambiar ( YA es cerrado )
- La del woofer , a menos que cortemos muy cerca de los picos de alrededor de la sintonia ... tampoco...

Rodrigo: el LSPcad como dice Juan es "Lo Mas" ... pero si tenes problemas , tambien podes probar con esta planillita de calculo , que tambien funciona:

http://audio.claub.net/software/jbabgy/PCD.html


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> *- La del woofer , a menos que cortemos muy cerca de los picos de alrededor de la sintonia ... tampoco...*


  
La curva de impedancia del woofer "al aire" tiene UN SOLO pico en Fs mientras que en la caja, si es cerrada, tiene UN SOLO pico a Fb > Fs, y si es bass-reflex, tiene DOS PICOS pero ya es un bardo por que los picos dependen de la sintonía de la caja y del "ajuste" del baffle.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

esa plantilla también la vi pero me resulto un poco enredada,voy a ver el lspcad primero y sino lo entiendo luego veo la plantilla,pienso hacer un crossover bessel de 2do orden. 
los bafles son 3 vías,ahora no recuerdo bien en donde pero por alguna pagina leí que es mejor el crossover bessel,también en esa misma web leí que hay que usar la impedancia medida dentro de la caja para el crossover,ya comprobé que la impedancia dentro y fuera de la caja varia


----------



## juanfilas

AntonioAA dijo:


> Estimado Juan :
> Me atrevo a contradecirte ( y avisame si digo una burrada )
> - La impedancia del tweeter dentro-fuera de caja no tiene porque cambiar ( YA es cerrado )
> - La del woofer , a menos que cortemos muy cerca de los picos de alrededor de la sintonia ... tampoco...
> 
> Rodrigo: el LSPcad como dice Juan es "Lo Mas" ... pero si tenes problemas , tambien podes probar con esta planillita de calculo , que tambien funciona:
> 
> http://audio.claub.net/software/jbabgy/PCD.html



Si, la del tweeter es exactamente lo mismo, pero la del woofer, si bien es cierto que por lo gral estas lejos del punto de corte, si es un tres vías ya es otro cantar, en mis columnas tengo el woofer cortado a 400hz y si  bien es poco, la caja a esa frecuencia todavía interacciona con el parlante modificando levemente la curva de impedancia.
Ademas ¿que cuesta asegurarnos que esta todo ok y usar la curva final del woofer-caja?


----------



## AntonioAA

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> La curva de impedancia del woofer "al aire" tiene UN SOLO pico en Fs mientras que en la caja, si es cerrada, tiene UN SOLO pico a Fb > Fs, y si es bass-reflex, tiene DOS PICOS pero ya es un bardo por que los picos dependen de la sintonía de la caja y del "ajuste" del baffle.



Claro que si , Profe! ... pero lejos de esos picos , sean 1 o 2 , lo que dije es que se parecen...

En cuanto a lo que decis, Juan , es cierto , si cortas abajo y con el medio del 3 vias se complica.

Rodrigo: Lamentablemente esto es asi ... al menos hoy hay todo ese software genial que te la facilita . Y amigos como los de aqui del foro que no tienen problema de ayudarte.... Te quiero ver hace unos años cuando empece a leer de esto....


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

y bueno si no fuera por este foro y los software,seguía pensando que los genius eran lo mejor 
el tipo de crossover bessel sera recomendable o hay otros mejores?,si tengo que cortar el woofer a 400 hz o algo cercano menor a 1000 hz necesito un inductor bastante grande,lo que me plantearía dejar el midrange de adorno y hacerlo 2 vías,aunque el woofer es de 8" no se si sera recomendable. igual se que no va a tener la gran calidad,estos parlantes son muy genéricos


----------



## AntonioAA

Un 8" es el limite que yo diria para 2 vias ... no se puede llevar muy arriba el corte . Depende de tu tweeter que tan abajo permite cortarlo . 
Por algo es tan famosa la bi-tri amplificacion!
Yo diria que el 8" puede trabajar perfectamente hasta los 1500Hz . Podrias cortar 1000-5000 por ejemplo.
Tendrias inductores moderados y en esos rangos la mayoria de los parlantes trabajaria bien .
ATENCION : NO CONOZCO TUS PARLANTES , esto es solo orientativo y generico.

PD: cada filtro tiene sus caracteristicas . Aqui somos todos fans del Linkwitz-Riley .


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

los voy a medir así queda un poco mejor,ahora no puedo porque no me han traído las cajas de la carpintería,
y del tipo del crossover que me recomendarías?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Claro que si , Profe! ... pero lejos de esos picos , sean 1 o 2 , lo que dije es que se parecen...


Ahhhhh!!!! no entendía nada, y eso que leí los post anteriores  





AntonioAA dijo:


> Un 8" es el limite que yo diria para 2 vias ... no se puede llevar muy arriba el corte . Depende de tu tweeter que tan abajo permite cortarlo .
> Por algo es tan famosa la bi-tri amplificacion!
> Yo diria que el 8" puede trabajar perfectamente hasta los 1500Hz . Podrias cortar 1000-5000 por ejemplo.


Sip.. pero a los 1500Hz ya empieza a ponerse bastante direccional. Yo NO cortaría por encima de 1 kHz... pero el problema va a ser el corte del tweeter.


----------



## AntonioAA

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Sip.. pero a los 1500Hz ya empieza a ponerse bastante direccional. Yo NO cortaría por encima de 1 kHz... pero el problema va a ser el corte del tweeter.



Justamente... ya que ni siquiera se que parlantes tiene.. le sugerí que siga en 3 vias , cortando el 8"en 1000 Hz ( para no tener bobina escandalosa ) y el medio-tweeter en 5000Hz que tampoco creo que afecte ninguno de los dos...





AntonioAA dijo:


> PD: cada filtro tiene sus caracteristicas . Aqui somos todos fans del Linkwitz-Riley .



Dichum est ....


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

pensaba un corte bastante similar de 1000 a 6000 (solo porque le vi buena pinta al midrange),pero voy a medir y listo,el crossover lo hago linkwitz-riley,solo me queda la duda de la atenuación y ahí si esta difícil porque no tengo idea como medir,había pensado hace un tiempo un software que mida db entonces mido el woofer es el que suena menos porque se siente y después mido el midrange y el tweeter y la diferencia que me de entre la mediciones seria la atenuación,pero no encontré nada parecido a lo que busco.
sino la otra opción es el limp que marco la medida un poco mayor a la que dice el fabricante


----------



## Kebra

Acá están los manuales en español del LspCAD:
http://www.ijdata.com/LspCAD_download.html


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

acá tengo la respuesta en frecuencia del woofer,pero me parece que algo esta mal

edit:
recordé que había calibrado el arta con la entrada trasera del micrófono,y lo tenia conectado en la frontal ahora quedo así,pienso cortarlo en 1000-1200 hz.

a esta medición le di en exportar archivo ascii,ese es el archivo FRD?

y también dejo la del midrange,el tweeter hasta que no me fabrique un soporte para el micrófono no puedo medirlo


----------



## AntonioAA

Estan buenas! yo te diria que cortes en 1000Hz ...porque ese pico de ruptura del woofer te va a costar "matarlo" y el mid parece lindo, funciona en un rango bastante amplio .


----------



## juanfilas

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> acá tengo la respuesta en frecuencia del woofer,pero me parece que algo esta mal
> 
> edit:
> recordé que había calibrado el arta con la entrada trasera del micrófono,y lo tenia conectado en la frontal ahora quedo así,pienso cortarlo en 1000-1200 hz.
> 
> a esta medición le di en exportar archivo ascii,ese es el archivo FRD?
> 
> y también dejo la del midrange,el tweeter hasta que no me fabrique un soporte para el micrófono no puedo medirlo


 
Se ven muy bien Rodrigo! eso si, me olvide de decirte que todas las mediciones las tienes que hacer al mismo "volumen" en la potencia, ya que sino, no vas a poder compensar las distintas sensibilidades de los transductores, si bien, es algo obvio lo que te digo y viendo las mediciones parece que lo hiciste bien, nunca esta de mas aclararlo.

Felicitaciones, se viene otro bafle BIEN HECHO en el foro


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

gracias,es el primer bafle que hago,hoy voy a medir el tweeter pero me entro una duda.
la frecuencia de corte tiene que ser una octava menos a donde esta la ruptura no?
yo veo que la ruptrua de midrange esta por 7 khz,tengo que cortarlo a 3500hz o lo corto en una frecuencia donde el tweeter sea lo mas plano?


----------



## juanfilas

Es que midiendo todo te olvidas de estas "leyes" para los que no miden, podes cortar en cualquier parte y ver los efectos que produce vía simulación, por supuesto, dentro de rangos optimos que vienen determinados por otras cosas (diámetros de los transductores, distorsiones armónicas, fs, etc.).
El mid a 3.5khz calculo va a andar bien, hay que ver el tweeter como se comporta.

Saludos!


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

me di cuenta de un error,medí con el mismo volumen pero a diferente distancia así que ahora tengo las nuevas mediciones,también exporte la medición con el arta.
pero viendo el tweeter a menos de 4000 no creo que lo pueda cortar


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

alguien conoce algún reemplazo para el lspcad,no le encuentro la manera de hacerlo funcionar,tengo el 6.2 pro


----------



## AntonioAA

- SpeakerWorkshop
- La planilla de Jeff Babgy que puse el link como 5 veces...


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

gracias,la plantilla ya  la probé pero no pude exportar el frd,voy a probar con el speaker workshop

probé también el speaker workshop pero me pide el frd,así que no me quedo otra que el lspcad y esto va saliendo,agregue un parlante y le cargue el archivo exportado de la medición

gran pregunta,también tengo que importar la medición de la impedancia?


----------



## AntonioAA

Los archivos frd y zma son muy sencillos ... solo tienen un par de indicaciones. 
Que te paso con esos archivos? 

Fijate que:
- Los decimales se marcan con PUNTO ( . ) NO COMA ( , ) , si lo tenes asi , metelos en el Notepad y reemplazas...
- Si los tenes como .txt como pide el LSPcad... solo tenes que renombrarlos.
- tienen que tener las 3 columnas ( frecuencia , amplitud y fase ) separados por [Tab]  

Si queres subime alguno asi lo veo porque no te anda ( si no es algo de todo lo que dije )

La planilla ANDA aunque no sea lo mas amable del mundo.

Si mediste con ARTA ... salen derecho ( export as plain zma/frd )

En frdConsortium ( algo asi como pvcconsultants.com ) esta la definicion de estos archivos.
http://www.pvconsultants.com/audio/frdis.htm


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

con el arta le di a export ascii file,y eso lo cargo con el lspcad,pero también tiene para cargar el archivo de impedancia,que yo no lo cargue así que voy a exportarlo y lo cargo


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

ya le cargue la impedancia medida con limp,pero igual esta raro simulo un crossover de 1000 hz pero en la gráfica muestra que cae en 1000 hz pero tiene un pico en 5000


----------



## AntonioAA

pero cuanto cayó a esa altura??? siempre vas a ver lo picos, lo importante es que tan atenuados estan!

El archivo que subiste NO sirve para frd. Fijate las especificaciones , tiene que tener la columna de fase , aunque este en 0 .... El Steps tiene para salir directo a frd .

El pico de tu parlante es bastante feo , pero hay recursos para "matarlo" ....


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

no medí con steps, medí con arta exporte la medición como ascii.
luego medí con limp la impedancia y la exporte como ascii y también como ZMA cuando abro el lspcad inserto un parlante,la bobina y el capacitor los conecto a una fuente,le doy a simulate,doble click en el parlante y cargo el archivo .txt exportado con arta y el txt exportado con limp y sale esto


----------



## juanfilas

Les recomiendo que en la archivo .frd borren los datos de fase, por que es 99.9% seguro que la esten midiendo mal. Dejen solo los de respuesta y si quieren, cuando miden los ts, sacan la fase de ahí y la pegan en el otro archivo.

Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA

Siii ! es lo que yo hago , Juan , los archivos los  proceso con Access .
Ahora estoy simulando un Sansui 3 vias de los '80s con y sin fase ... nada que ver uno con otro . Tanto que en uno tengo que invertir el mid y en el otro no!
Pero es cierto que lo que se mide de fase es horrible.

Rodrigo: lo que estas obteniendo no esta mal , de un pico horrible ahora te queda el dip mas atras !
Eso te indica que tenes que cortar antes .....


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

osea que eso que hice esta bien solo que tengo que cortar antes de 1000hz?,le cargue al lspcad el archivo ascii sin la fase


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

gran duda,para ver como va quedando la respuesta en el lspcad es la pestaña SPL mag ó Off axis?


----------



## AntonioAA

Para matar el pico necesitas cortar antes ,y/ o un filtro de mayor orden , o poner un notch ....
Fijate aca , que es un parlante buenisimo pero por su cono tiene un pico horrible, como se lo matan con L2 y C2 :
http://seas.no/images/stories/diykits/pdfdataheet/filter_trym.pdf

pd: lo que tenes que mirar es "SPL mag"


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

acá simule con un crossover 3er orden y un l-pad de 6 db para el tweeter,pero recuerdo que cuando yo medí los parlantes los medí a diferente distancia,los volví a medir y me parece que no guarde la medición del midrange así que voy a volver a medir y vuelvo a simular

edit:
la medición esta bien,algo que no aclare es que cuando calculo el crossover coloco la impedancia que tiene el driver a la frecuencia de corte dentro del bafle,y algo que no estoy seguro es con esta calculadora http://www.diyaudioandvideo.com/Calculator/APCXOver/ 
donde pide midrange impedance yo coloco la impedancia de la frecuencia High Xover Frequency,esta bien?


----------



## AntonioAA

1- Estas teniendo "pozos" en los cruces ...
2- Si queres hacer todo 3er orden te vas a volver loco! Ni te va a entrar en el baffle tanta cantidad de componentes
3- Si estas simulando con el lspcad ... la calculadora no tiene tanto sentido , excepto para los valores iniciales, aca estas teniendo la respuesta *real* , o usas el optimizador ( que YO no le agarre la mano aun ) o vas cambiando valores hasta que de algo parecido a lo que queres....

PD: lleva tiempo .. paciencia


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

el optimizer no hubo caso lo configure le di start pero no inicia,igual no pretendo tener mucha fidelidad con estos parlantes,solo para juegos y películas mas que nada,música no tanto.voy a seguir probando


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

ya encontré el porque me da mejor respuesta en 3er orden aunque no este tan bien,en 2do orden hay que invertir la polaridad del midrange

edit:
ahora hice otra prueba me quedo a mi parecer un poco mejor en 2do orden


----------



## AntonioAA

trata de corregir esa loma en 1000 y el pozo en 5000... es una zona muy audible .


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

esto fue lo que pude lograr aunque me parece que quedo un poco mejor,el pozo en 5000 y la loma siguen estando.lo que esta en verde es a mi parecer lo que tendría que solucionar aunque ese pico a 80 hz me lo daba el winisd en la simulación de la caja


----------



## AntonioAA

Ni el pico en 80 ni el de 15000 te van a resultar tan audibles ni molestos ... concentrate en los cruces que SI son muy audibles . Ahora se ven mejores... No esperes que sea perfecto tampoco , si entras en +/- 2dB date por satisfecho . Las mediciones que hace uno tampoco son tan perfectas ....

Lo que tiene de bueno la planilla es que tocas los valores muy facilmente y ves inmediatamente el efecto que produce tocar hacia arriba o abajo los valores.
Tampoco te olvides de controlar la fase en el cruce .


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

como tendría que quedar la fase?,el archivo del spl lo tengo sin la fase,el que si la tiene es el de la impedancia


----------



## AntonioAA

lo que se busca es que los parlantes esten en fase en el cruce... buscá "reverse null" ....


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

entendí como que el reverse null es cuando un parlante esta con la polaridad invertida se cancela la frecuencia de cruce,puede ser?,yo coloque el midrange con la polaridad invertida sino me daba horrible la gráfica de spl,osea que ese pozo a 1000hz es por la polaridad invertida del midrange?


----------



## AntonioAA

Tenes que probar de una y otra forma... tambien se comprueba en la realidad.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

creo haber entendido algo,la fase tiene que quedar lo mas cercano a 0 y yo tengo un desfase de 180º?.
entonces tendría que cortar lo mas abajo posible el woofer?,que efecto causa cuando la fase esta mal?


----------



## AntonioAA

NO! la fase que sea la que sea ... solo que en el corte esten en fase!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> ... solo que en el corte esten en fase!


El "problema" con esa fase es que es solo eléctrica pero no es "física".... así que habría que retardar el tweeter y el medio


----------



## AntonioAA

Convengamos que el "reverse null" si se mide con el microfono , es la respuesta final "fisica" como Ud. dice , Dr.... y que se nota, se nota!

Lastima no registré las ultimas mediciones de los Seas , pero el pozo era tremendo y mejor aun, coincidia bastante bien con la simulación .....


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

ya me quieren volver loco  . voy a seguir probando y sino le encuentro la forma lo hago así,total para jugar juegos y mirar pelis,mejor que los parlantes filtrados con un cap de 2.2 debe andar 
aunque algo claro tengo,el crossover sale mas caro que los drivers y la caja


----------



## AntonioAA

Lo estamos logrando!! lo peor es que ya te pico el bichito ... 
Te puedo asegurar que un buen cross es muy importante y la diferencia se nota .
Aun con parlantes de primera, pueden sonar muy mal si no esta bien hecho .
Y con parlantes "medio pelo" te aseguras que suenen lo mejor que pueden dar.
No te va a salir tan caro .
Saludos y exitos


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

ya estuve probando bastante y lo mejor que pude lograr fue esto (igual a lo anterior),el problema del pozo a 1000 hz aparece cuando atenúo el midrange


----------



## juanfilas

Rodrigo, la respuesta se ve bien, pero el crossover se ve muy complejo y las pendientes no te han quedado bien, fijate si podes hacer algo mas simple (LR2do orden o similar) e intentar que quede bien la respuesta. Como esta ahora sobra, estas en +-2db


----------



## AntonioAA

Coincido totalmente con Juan !
La respuesta es buena pero el filtro es de 4to orden... 
Un tres vias "normal" consta de:
- Primer orden en woofer , con compensación de impedancia
- Primer orden en mid , con alguna atenuacion en serie , en realidad es un RLC serie 
- Segundo orden el tweeter 

Si no usas el optimizador del Lspcad , es muy trabajoso variar los valores . En la planillita que uso yo podes variar valores y se ve inmediatamente el cambio de respuesta.

Casualmente ahora me puse a analizar un juego de baffles Sansui 12"que tengo hace mucho , que midiendolos son impecables o casi , y como son de los '80 tienen muy buen rendimiento ... pero al sonido le falta . 
El cross original es el que te dije para el woofer y para mid y tweeter , UN CAPACITOR CADA UNO!! .
O sea que trabajan muy superpuestos en casi toda su extension .
Con la configuracion que te dije arriba , estoy logrando una respuesta bastante buena . Aun no llegue al final
Subo la grafica para que te des una idea de como va quedando , con muchos menos componentes 


Hay que ignorar el pico en 80-100hz que no es real . Lo mismo la lomita en 12KHz que es del tweeter y mucho no le puedo hacer , es de cono y demasiado bien se porta...

Lo que te puedo ofrecer es que me mandes los archivos de tus mediciones , a ver si las puedo formatear a frd y zma para que puedas meterlos en la planilla.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

pero en realidad es un crossover bessel de 2do orden,lo que pasa es que le puse una bobina y un capacitor mas al tweeter para atenuar un pico que tenia,y el woofer tiene el compensador de impedancia,no me pareció que fuera tan difícil de armar,solo que los capacitores hay que agruparlos y quizás sea un poco grande.
los archivos ZMA los tengo,no pude obtener los FRD.
muchas gracias a todos por la ayuda


----------



## AntonioAA

Ya que no me mandaste los zma , arme la planilla con MIS zma ... fijate como queda


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

te mando los FRD que hiciste y los ZMA que yo tengo,lo que no pude entender es los filtros que usaste,si vi la gráfica que se ve muy bien


----------



## AntonioAA

Introducile los valores de tus zma! para eso te mande planilla y todo....

Proba simular con este esquema .. sencillito no? y fijate si invertis la fase del mid lo que pasa....


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

quedo bastante parecida a lo que había echo, mejor me parece ya que no tengo tantos pozos como el que hice.
lo único es que veo un pozo a 220 hz que no se si sera notorio y el pico a 12000 sera por el micrófono o es el tweeter?
gracias por el tiempo que te tomaste

edit:
la potencia de la resistencias serian aproximadamente de 40w?,el ampli es un stk 402-120
y el calibre del alambre estaría bien 18 AWG o puede ser 20 AWG


----------



## AntonioAA

El de 220 ... puede ser rebote techo-piso . Tampoco podes hacer mucho . El tweeter lo mismo , a esa frecuencia ya no molesta ... y es lo que hay .
Las resistencias no mas de 10W y el alambre de 1mm aprox o 1,2 pero es dificil de manejar...Vas a ver que la bobina grande tiene su buen volumen , y costo , va a pesar como 400g .
No se cuanto cuesta el alambre "en casa" ....


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

el alambre no vale tanto, el kilo de 1.2mm vale cerca de 300$ argentinos,lo caro son los capacitores de poliester y también es difícil de conseguir algunos valores.
armo este crossover y después sigo con las cajas. gracias a todos por la ayuda


----------



## AntonioAA

Los capacitores los armas poniendo en paralelo ... el de 22uF ... esta al borde de usar electroliticos


----------



## juanfilas

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> el alambre no vale tanto, el kilo de 1.2mm vale cerca de 300$ argentinos,lo caro son los capacitores de poliester y también es difícil de conseguir algunos valores.
> armo este crossover y después sigo con las cajas. gracias a todos por la ayuda


 
Fijate si consigues capacitores Elecond (ex simens) vienen hasta de 50uF y son económicos y muy muy duraderos. Eso si, grandes.

El pico a 12khz dejalo, por ahora es imposible saber si viene del mic o del tweeter.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

para el de 22uf puedo usar 2 de 10uf x 100v en paralelo y 2 de 1 uf en paralelo.
solo espero no demorar otros 6 meses


----------



## bertolotm

Curvas de impedancia
Hola amigos, soy un aficionado en esto de la electronica y el audio, me estoy armando unos bafles de 3 vias. 
Para estos bafles estoy calculando segun las formulas que uds tienen en el foro, un crossover. Los componentes que tengo para el bafle son:
Woofer: 15 JL 200 de Jahro
Medios: D 250 de selenium
tweeter JH 09 de Jahro

Para calcular el crossover tengo que tener las curvas de impedancia de todos los componentes, y del unico que tengo es del D 250 selenium para medios. Mi consulta es la siguiente:

Donde puedo conseguir las curvas de impedancia del 15 JL 200 y del JH 09, o si alguien las tiene que me las pueda pasar.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

las podes medir,con un programa llamado arta,en el foro esta como calcular los parámetros TS


----------



## AntonioAA

Y si la hubiera , no se consigue nada... me dedique a modificar el cross de los nobles Sansui S50 que tengo desde los '80s ...


Sintoma: si bien tenian un rendimiento terrible , tipico de epocas de potencia escasa , y que en su momento fueron mas que respetables , en comparación con las ultimas adquisiciones , sonaban "tristes" y no tenian definición. Por algo sostuve aqui que no me gustaban los crossovers!!!

En cuanto desarmé vi esto: 


Horrible! nucleo de ferrite y capacitores electroliticos.. filtro de primer orden etc etc....
Despues de medir parlantes , simular llegué a este cross , bastante minimalista:


Tuve que transar con los electroliticos , porque 40UF no se hacen asi nomas .....
El resto bobinas de aire y caps de poliester.
En definitiva , cambie los tweeters , que si bien tenian distorsión baja , por unos Foster de la misma epoca , de bocina que en definitiva me dieron esta respuesta:



...con distrosión que no pasa del 1% .
Aunque este prohibido aqui de hablar de impresión auditiva .. la mejoria es notable , sobre todo en la definición . El rendimiento bajo muy poco, sigue siendo altisimo frente a mis otros baffles .
Moraleja: con poco es posible mejorar muchas cosas incluso "de marca".


----------



## juliangp

No tienen muy buena respuesta en baja frecuencia, no antonio? es parecido al mío ese, que pese al ser mas viejo ese cross parece de mejor calidad que el de mis baffles aiwa


----------



## AntonioAA

No te creas lo de baja frecuencia... donde mido es HORRIBLE , muy "seco" ( absorbente ) y ese pozo en 200Hz es una cancelacion que tengo siempre en lo que mido , debe ser el techo....
En campo cercano me dan un pico en 80Hz bastante alto.
Lo que estaba buscando era la suavidad del cruce .
Ahora los baje al living , donde saque la foto y es otra cosa!!!


----------



## juliangp

Entonces quedó mas bien plano, muy bueno!


----------



## juanfilas

¡Muy bueno antonio! Me gustan los crossovers simples


----------



## AntonioAA

Gracias Juan!    ... a mi tambien 

Esos eran los viejos baffles que me hacian renegar de los cross , claro viendo lo que tenian 

Hoy le hicimos prueba a fondo con mi "betatester" ...( mi Hijito ) y realmente es sorprendente como cambiaron ....

Proxima: tengo un par de Aiwas con los mismos sintomas y mi Compadre ( quien posiblemente te hable ) me trajo unos Paradigm 6" sueltos que tiene a los cuales hay que hacerle caja y buscarle un tweeter . Tengo para entretenerme


----------



## pool27

antonioAA andaria ese divisor del sansui s50 para un wofer 6" un med 6" y tuwiter 3" domo marca yharo.  Que tabla usaste para calcular las bobinas?  Saludos.-


----------



## AntonioAA

pool :
Ese cross es absolutamente personalizado a ESOS parlantes ... fueron medidos , simulados y ajustados.
No te garantizo que funcionen en otros . Si no queres medir , tendrias que calular los valores segun filtros genericos .

Las bobinas las hago calculando en:
http://www.pronine.ca/multind.htm
... si bien las mido y ajusto con multimetro con inductómetro  . No es facil bobinar a mano y que al menos te salgan dos iguales .


----------



## Quercus

He aprovechado  un altavoz de dos vías que monte hace algún tiempo con entrada independiente, para filtrarlo en activo y  hacer mi primera medida con el Steps y  trastearlo  un poco.
   El crossovers es un dos vías  con corte aprox. en 2370Hz según la calculadora.
  Me viene bien para tener una idea del comportamiento de estos altavoces y el corte con este tipo crossovers, para los que estoy haciendo ahora, pues son los mismos.
  Medios: 5MP60/N
  Agudos: T-2030
  La grafica a 1/24oct  con otra superpuesta suavizada a 1/3oct.
  Como en esto soy novato, espero algún comentario que me guie. 
  Saludos
  P.D. Agradezco mi iniciación a juanfilas, pues llevaba tiempo con ganas  de empezar a medir…


----------



## AntonioAA

Se ve muy bien , quercus ! ...Con que potencia mediste y distancia? 
La distorsion es hermosamente baja.Y no parece haber interacciones del ambiente , muy prolija la medicion....


----------



## juanfilas

Se ve muy bien! veo que mi mini tuto te vino bien  (esto de que tengas la mismas placa de sonido que yo ayuda a explicar jaja). 

La distorsión armónica en % no es lo normal pero se entiende de 10 de todas formas (por lo general se pone en db´s ya que es mas fácil de ver y se discriminan mejor los distintos armónicos).

Al igual que Antonio te pregunto, ¿a cuanta potencia mediste aprox?

Felicitaciones!


----------



## Quercus

Gracias a los dos por comentar, pero igual es pronto para empezar a celebrar… 

El micro a 17cm del frente del altavoz y de altura, casi donde termina el Tweeter por abajo.
El altavoz encima de una caja de cartón a 74cm del suelo y (me fije después) la caja de cartón sobresalía unos 7cm por abajo del altavoz, no estaba al filo, no sé, si habrá influido en la medida.

Coloque el mismo circuito de aqui *directo* a la salida de la tarjeta de sonido sin previo (los altavoces son _estos_) con el volumen regulado, para que se encendieran las luces alrededor de los potenciómetros independientes en verde y no sature, ademas se corresponde con el nivel de las barras que tiene el programa, donde dice "Generate" a -3/-10 dB o algo menos.

¿La potencia? Al ser ruido rosa me despista un poco, pero creo que entre 1 y 2W aunque me inclino mas por 1W, mas no.

No sé si la distancia, la altura y la potencia, es: mucho… poco… o está bien…

¡¡¡…Ustedes dirán…!!!



juanfilas dijo:


> Se ve muy bien! veo que mi mini tuto te vino bien...


El mini-tuto… FENOMENAL  me ha servido para dar… mal… o …bien… el primer paso… muchísimas gracias.
Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Lamento desilusionarte, quercus... a tan poca distancia siempre se mide muy bien! y la potencia me parece que no era 1w porque hubieras saturado el microfono, o casi.
La prueba "standard" es 1W 1m . Y veras lo cruel que puede ser el resultado...
Yo generalmente aplico 0,5w ya que en mi ambiente de medicion tiende a temblar todo lo que hay alrededor.
No he medido parlante que tenga mucho menos de 1% en su mejor parte. Por supuesto que mi experiencia es limitada y sobre todo en alta gama....


----------



## juanfilas

Ojo, la medición en campo cercano es necesaria para ver si quedó bien la respuesta (mínimo 30-40cm para que tambíen agarremos la difracción por borde) dado que la mayoría de los mortales no tenemos una sala anecoica. Despues si, medir a 1 metro o en el punto de escucha.

Saludos!


----------



## moncada

A falta de una cámara anecoica, te puedes ir al campo y suspender la caja de una rama de un árbol utilizando una red o un cable con un par de escarpias atornilladas. Como solo necesitas 1w, cualquier pequeño amplificador previamente comprobado y alimentado por batería es más que suficiente. El generador de ruido rosa tampoco es problema porque hay muchos esquemas sencillos en la red, aunque también se puede usar un programa específico para PC. Lo de medir en interiores suele falsear las medidas debido a las reflexiones que captará el micrófono...

Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA

Ni dudarlo , seria lo ideal . Solo que no muy comodo.
Conociendo el lugar y a los fines principalmente de ajustar crossovers es aceptable.
La Ingeniería es un mar de compromisos y la astucia consiste en obtener resultados descartando polvo de paja.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Ni dudarlo , seria lo ideal . Solo que no muy comodo.


 
Como ya saben, yo mido en la terraza de mi casa, que tiene una reja alrededor y nada "solido obstructivo" en las cercanías (tipo 20 mts o por ahí). La medición es casi anecoica si no fuera por los rebotes en el piso cuando mido a casi 1m de altura, pero son claramente identificables (si...cuando ya sabés que son esos ).
Si te dá bien ahí (bueno, luego de suavizar un poco para quitar los rebotes), podés tener la certeza de que cualquier pico/valle/deformación de la respuesta se debe al campo reverberante en el recinto de escucha... pero eso no se corrige con el crossover .


----------



## AntonioAA

Claro que NO! lo que dije es que pese a las asquerosidades que introduce el ambiente , con un poco de criterio PUEDE USARSE PARA AJUSTAR UN CROSSOVER ....o una evaluacion liviana del desempeño....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Claro que NO!


  
Que NO que????


----------



## Quercus

AntonioAA dijo:


> Lamento desilusionarte, quercus...


  No… no me desilusiona para nada… faltaría más…

 La primera medida… en un sótano que no hay más que chismes… que tengo que ir sorteando para colocar el altavoz y el micro… y que saliera perfecta, más que nada sin estar seguro de lo que haces…seria muuuuucha casualidad...

  Agradezco lo que me comentan, me sirve de orientación para aprender algunas  nociones básicas de medida y poder aplicarlas…

  Aquí va la cruda realidad:

A 35cm:



A 1m:



La distorsion la he visto en porcentaje en el Steps, que es como por ahora se interpretarla, y no es un disparete, por encima de 120Hz que es su utilidad esta alrededor de 0,8% en su parte mas alta a 1m.
Pero en fin, espero sus impresiones.


----------



## AntonioAA

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> ... pero eso no se corrige con el crossover .



A eso me referia ! y como dijiste , si uno identifica cual es la mugre que se esta metiendo , puede sacar alguna conclusion sin que el ambiente sea perfecto...



quercus:
Tus mediciones parecen tan buenas que por eso uno desconfia! La distorsion sigue siendo bajisima . Solo bastaria asegurarse que potencia real estas metiendo.
Y si es asi, te felicito !!!! ....Ya te he dicho que me adoptes!


----------



## Quercus

AntonioAA dijo:


> quercus:
> Tus mediciones parecen tan buenas que por eso uno desconfia! La distorsion sigue siendo bajisima . Solo bastaria asegurarse que potencia real estas metiendo.


 Debe ser como dices en cuanto a que le falta potencia al volumen de la medida, intentare subir el volumen sin que se sature la tarjeta de sonido. 
  El primer interesado en que las pruebas que hago, se ajusten lo mas posible a lo estipulado para ese tipo de medida, soy yo, otra cosa seria engañarme. 
*Para eso*, no me meto en este berenjenal de tomar medidas y gastar dinero en material para poder hacerlas.
  Asi que… agradezco tu sinceridad…
  Otra cosa… posteaste una utilidad para simular los filtros pasivos, creo que solo funcionaba con Office 2003 en ingles y con XP o estoy equivocado.
  Tengo que hacer unos filtros para los bafles que hice de dos vías, que se quedaran en el salón y tienen que ser pasivos. 
  Ayudaría utilizar algún programa de ese tipo para simular, si soy capaz de entenderlo… por probar…


----------



## AntonioAA

quercus : aqui no tiene sentido ser otra cosa que sincero ... sino no aprendemos . Siempre pido que sean crueles cuando publico algo . "La verdad no ofende " 
El simulador de filtros funciona perfecto en Excel 2003 castellano , es este:

http://audio.claub.net/software/jbabgy/PCD.html

Tiene montones de funciones que aun no he explorado , pero no te compliques . Solo debes tener las frd y zma medianamente bien sacados. Tambien hay una utilidad que permite reconstruirlas desde un grafico :

http://www.pvconsultants.com/audio/utility/spl.htm

Suerte y no dudes en consultar....



Lo que no te recomiendo es que uses la fase de la medicion ... no hace mas que complicarte .
Yo la pongo en 0 . Tambien se puede poner la fase de la medicion de impedancia ... Aun no defino cual da resultados mas confiables, pero no me ha ido mal con las conclusiones que saco con ella.


----------



## Quercus

Después de preparar un disco duro con XP exclusivamente para hacer mediciones y no tener problemas por ese lado, he podido hacer un primer intento con la utilidad de Antonio, a partir de archivos que he sacado con el Steps y otros que tenia del Limp, e intentar una simulación de un dos vías*, para ver cómo funciona, aunque solo sea lo básico.*

  Al tocar los parámetros del Woofer, en la pantalla se alcanza a ver la grafica de los dos altavoces juntos, por lo que es muy rápido, ya que la grafica cambia instantáneamente, tal como cambias los valores.

  Pero, ver la zona donde se cambian los parámetros del Tweeter y la grafica, la pantalla  no llega y he tenido que: bajar, variar el valor…subir, ver el resultado…etc.…se pueden imaginar las veces… 

  Al final he colocado el monitor girado 90º, así alcanza de altura pero no se ve bien de ancho, en fin, como digo:  *alguna solución que desconozco*, o dos monitores. 

  Lo poco que he tocado funciona, prácticamente es lo que necesito, para simular el filtro pasivo que me hace falta. Así que será cuestión de sacar los archivos necesarios  de la forma más correcta y hacer una simulación.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

*Acá *encontre otro software freeware que pinta interesante para diseñar baffles. Dicen que importa las mediciones del ARTA y otras cosas. Si les quieren dar una mirada....


----------



## AntonioAA

Pinta bien! marca que no conocia ... parecen lindos ... si se consiguieran!


----------



## angelwind

Me acabo de plantear una duda básica....
Si en un crossover de dos vías, corto el woofer en primer orden.... y el tweeter en 2do orden.... debo invertir la fase del tweeter???


----------



## AntonioAA

Ahi si o si vas a tener que simularlo . En principio no , pero influyen las fases de los parlantes , no solo del filtro ....y te podes llevar cada sorpresa!!


----------



## Quercus

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> *Acá *encontre otro software freeware que pinta interesante para diseñar baffles. Dicen que importa las mediciones del ARTA y otras cosas. Si les quieren dar una mirada....


  Muchas gracias por el enlace, le echare un vistazo.


angelwind dijo:


> Me acabo de plantear una duda básica....
> Si en un crossover de dos vías, corto el woofer en primer orden.... y el tweeter en 2do orden.... debo invertir la fase del tweeter???


  Te puedo decir por ejemplo, que los filtros estándar dos vías Beyma cortan así, primer orden para graves y segundo orden para agudos y el Tweeter va invertido. Así que, como te han dicho, tendrás que medir y comprobar.


----------



## AntonioAA

Ya se ha dicho aqui, que el resultado final es la suma del filtro "electrico" y el filtro "acustico" . En general el woofer presenta una caida de respuesta que se aprovecha como un orden mas de filtro .....


----------



## AVENDANO

viejo aqui tienes el http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proyect_crossover_activo.php


----------



## sancas

Hola quisiera hacer una consulta, tengo unas cajas peavey mesenjer pro 15 y me rompen muchas membranas de agudos la lleva de una pulgada, mi intención es ponerla de 1,75 pulgadas.
mi pregunta es ¿tengo que modificar el filtro o me valdría el mismo, y se pueden reparar las que tengo estropeadas ? sin mas un saludo al foro y gracias.


----------



## juanfilas

sancas dijo:


> Hola quisiera hacer una consulta, tengo unas cajas peavey mesenjer pro 15 y me rompen muchas membranas de agudos la lleva de una pulgada, mi intención es ponerla de 1,75 pulgadas.
> mi pregunta es ¿tengo que modificar el filtro o me valdría el mismo, y se pueden reparar las que tengo estropeadas ? sin mas un saludo al foro y gracias.



Si rompes muchas membranas de agudos es por que definitivamente tienes un problema con el crossover, no creo que tengas un problema en el tamaño del transductor de agudos ¿podrias pasar una foto del crossover?


----------



## AntonioAA

Coincido con Juan ... algo mal dimensionado hay .. le esta yendo mucha potencia a los tweeters .
A menos que te excedas de potencia ! el clipeo genera armonicas altas , que van a tweeter . Mi hija me quemo unos con una "fiestita" que hizo en casa


----------



## luisvc91

Hola gente

Llevo un buen rato leyendo este post, es increible el trabajo que hay.

Voy a hacer un crossover de 3 vias. Lo tengo todo claro menos la bobina.
SEgun he calculado, necesito 9,8mH aproximadamente. La duda es si importa mucho que sea el nucleo de aire, ferrita o hierro. Tambien tengo otra duda en el grosor del cable esmaltado, ya que he estado mirando lo del factor de calidad pero no me aclaro.

El condensador que me hace falta es de 560 uF. No creo que sea problema. Pero si me surge la duda de como calcular los voltios que tiene que soportar, pues solo se que ira en unos altavoces de 4 ohmios y 150w rms.


Por cierto, para 560uF solo hay electrolitico.... no?
Saludos


----------



## juanfilas

luisvc91 dijo:


> Hola gente
> 
> Llevo un buen rato leyendo este post, es increible el trabajo que hay.
> 
> Voy a hacer un crossover de 3 vias. Lo tengo todo claro menos la bobina.
> SEgun he calculado, necesito 9,8mH aproximadamente. La duda es si importa mucho que sea el nucleo de aire, ferrita o hierro. Tambien tengo otra duda en el grosor del cable esmaltado, ya que he estado mirando lo del factor de calidad pero no me aclaro.
> 
> El condensador que me hace falta es de 560 uF. No creo que sea problema. Pero si me surge la duda de como calcular los voltios que tiene que soportar, pues solo se que ira en unos altavoces de 4 ohmios y 150w rms.
> 
> 
> Por cierto, para 560uF solo hay electrolitico.... no?
> Saludos



Mira, por lo que estas poniendo vas a cortar en baja frecuencia y en esos casos no te recomiendo para nada usar un cross pasivo, una bobina de casi 10mH (debe ser de nuclo de aire) va a tener una resistencia enorme y ni hablar del capacitor, que para lograr 560uF vas a terner que poner muchísimos en paralelo y vas a gastar lo mismo que en un cross activo...


----------



## luisvc91

Gracias amigo.

El problema es que esto seria la salida de una etapa de potencia de coche en modo trimode. No queria gastar demasaido en poner los filtros. Porque par aun crossover actibvo necesito alimentacion externia y todo eso no?


----------



## juanfilas

luisvc91 dijo:


> Gracias amigo.
> 
> El problema es que esto seria la salida de una etapa de potencia de coche en modo trimode. No queria gastar demasaido en poner los filtros. Porque par aun crossover actibvo necesito alimentacion externia y todo eso no?


 
¿y cual es el problema de necesitar alimentación externa si estas en un coche? tienes 12v por todos lados y la potencia tambien los necesita.
Si cortas en pasivo una gran parte de la potencia que dispones te la va a "comer" el crossover...


----------



## AntonioAA

vaticino +1Kg de cobre por bobina ... si una de 1,8mHy me peso +0,3kg !!!
Y esta deberia ser de alambre de 1,5 mm ....


----------



## luisvc91

Pues me habeis convencido de no hacer ese endiablado filtro....

Creo que pillare mejor otro amplificador con filtro activo integrado.

Gracias!


----------



## juanfilas

luisvc91 dijo:


> Pues me habeis convencido de no hacer ese endiablado filtro....
> 
> Creo que pillare mejor otro amplificador con filtro activo integrado.
> 
> Gracias!


 
Es la mejor opción  de esa forma no vas a perder potencia y va a sonar mucho mejor.

Saludos!


----------



## rubenchaco

Hola a todos, muy bueno el post pero a mi me quedan algunas dudas, si me la pudieran aclarar se lo agradecería, tengo una caja con selenium 15pw3 y 220ti las especificaciones de los mismos ya fueron publicados, Juan José ya diseño el crossover. Ahora jugando un poco con los valores verifico lo que dice el fabricante, el corte mínimo recomendado para este motor es de 6db/oct a 2KHz, se instala un capacitor de 3,3 uF (y mínimo 250v) con una resistencia en serie de 8,8R (y mínimo 30w) y según mis cálculos a esa frecuencia y con 9 ohms me da un capacitor de 8.8 uf . Bobinas con núcleo de aire?, no discuto pero me pregunto por que el fabricante no respeta esto, cuestion de costos?http://www.preciolandia.com/br/selenium-divisor-de-frequencia-2-vias-2v-7i88g8-a.html#&panel1-5 se ve claramente que tiene núcleo de ferrite. Que me dicen del crossover das en el cual los woofer van directos _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-469991846-crossover-pasivo-divisores-frecuencia-das-original-_JM_.. Y como broche de oro que les parece el crossover de jbl con nucleo de hierro, sera un problema de costos también ?http://www.fullcompass.com/product/347485.html .


----------



## AntonioAA

ruben:
Con la resistencia en serie ( bastante burdo para atenuar ) estas efectivamente SUBIENDO la frecuencia del corte del filtro ... por eso te da que deberias usar un capacitor mayor para 2KHz ....pero ese es el corte MINIMO . Si el fabricante lo recomienda asi , yo no intentaria descubrir la polvora .

Respecto a los nucleos de las bobinas , si hablamos de Hi Fi , el hierro es mala palabra , introduce distorsiones HORRIBLES en cuanto satura . Te recomiendo que googlees la palabra "histeresis" para que veas lo que sucede con dichos materiales en un nucleo magnético . La teoria completa es algo "indigesta" si no tenes mucho conocimiento.
No quita que si esta todo bien diseñado , se mantenga la distorsion en niveles aceptables . 
Hay casos ( cortes de baja frecuencia ) en que un nucleo de aire es IRREALIZABLE en cuanto a dimensiones y peso de la bobina .


----------



## rubenchaco

Antonio, estoy completamente de acuerdo con tus apreciaciones pero lo que no termino de entender es por que primerísimas marcas en audio parecen no haber leído dicha teoría, eso es lo que me lleva a replantear el tema, el otro dia desarme una caja marca kustom americana, el crossover era únicamente para el driver a los woofer va derecho al igual que das, esas son las cosas que no endentes. Subo un archivo en el cual un ingeniero en audio fabrica un crossover para una caja selenium en la cual mejora su respuesta, adivinen que núcleo tiene.


----------



## AntonioAA

Todo depende el perfil y el uso y sobre todo : LO COMERCIAL ...
Por los costos son capaces de cualquier cosa!! 
El perfil:  vos te estas refiriendo a sonido PA o Profesional ... no es lo mismo que HiFi o High End como quieras llamarlo si bien esta ultima palabrita se presta a los chantas ...
En uno priorizas rendimiento y en el otro buscas maxima calidad .
En cuanto a variedad de diseños , si sos fabricante , tenes disponibilidad de especificar cualquier material ( y lo conseguis ) , tenes libertad para muchas cosas.
Y voy a tu ejemplo : te podes mandar a fabricar un woofer que no necesite crossover ( los hay ) y de esta forma te aseguras maximo rendimiento. 
La ingenieria es un arte de compromisos .....


----------



## rubenchaco

Cuando mas investigo mas se me complica, miren lo que sucede con 220ti sin corneta y luego la misma colocada, no tengo otra para probar pero seguro va a modificar su impedancia. El crossover para el driver debe ser calculado de acuerdo a la corneta que le pongamos?


----------



## AntonioAA

Te estas complicando solo ... 
En realidad el camino correcto es medir ... y de acuerdo a eso diseñar lo que funcione .
Y si no podes/queres medir , tendras que creerle a las curvas que ponga el fabricante, que te pueden dar una pista de como armar lo que queres.
Aca hay muchisimo material para todos los niveles del que podes aprender.



Sigo: el video que subiste muestra que algo mal tenes en la medicion , no suele ser tan rara . Si no te anda con ruido rosa proba con pulsos, lento pero mas estable.

Por ultimo: Primero tenes que saber como responde tu woofer y tu corneta ... buscar el punto optimo de cruce  y ahi recien calcular el cross ...


----------



## rubenchaco

Probé con pulsos lentos y es la misma gráfica, en el primer adjunto es lo que dice el fabricante con corneta HL14-25, el segundo sin corneta y el tercero con corneta HC23-35 y si le pones el dedo obturando de a poco la garganta cambia la curva de impedancia. Con respecto al woofer la curva es prácticamente idéntica a lo que dice el fabricante, es un 15pw3, no subo el pdf por que ya fue subido en post anteriores.



Otra curva de impedancia según el fabricante.


----------



## rubenchaco

Otro curva de impedancia con corneta HL26-25


----------



## AntonioAA

Que bueno esto ... nunca se sabe todo!! Que curva rarita la impedancia de una corneta!! Bueno , te dio parecida al fabricante . 
Lo que se puede concluir es que por encima de 1100-1200 Hz funciona bien.
Queda ver como llega tu woofer a esa frecuencia , que deberia ser el corte .

Ahi encontre la curva del woofer ... cae MUY BIEN en 2100Hz , por eso casi no le ponen filtro . Yo le pondria un 2do orden a la bocina a esa frecuencia , deberia andar asi .


----------



## AntonioAA

Ah! .. y habria que atenuarla un poco , esta como 10dB arriba.


----------



## rubenchaco

Esto es lo que dice el fabricante del crossover, lo que no dice es con que corneta colocada


----------



## AntonioAA

La corneta es independiente del cross. Sin saber mucho y por lo que veo , varia la respuesta en alta frecuencia , que no tiene que ver con el cross .
Yo ( pensando en HiFi ) lo haria de 12dB a 2100Hz .


----------



## rubenchaco

Y el woofer también en 12dB o derecho como el das?, el fabricante no lo especifica.


----------



## AntonioAA

Si es verdad la forma que cae en frecuencia, yo lo pondria derecho , no hay ruptura fea y es bien abrupta.
Para tu uso vas a tener el maximo rendimiento .
Tendras que controlar y ajustar para que el cruce sea suave .


----------



## rubenchaco

3000hz a juzgar por la curva estaría bien o es mucho?


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola a todos!!. Solamente para comentarles que en muchas oportunidades he utilizado el woofer directamente y con el driver cortado entre 2500 y 3500 hz dependiendo de la calidad de el mismo y con un crosover de 18db mas un filtro Lpad se consiguen resultados muy satisfactorios en PA. Esto por supuesto en un 2 vias y midiendo la respuesta de los componentes tanto de impedancia como de presión sonora vs la frecuencia. Para mi la teoria manda en todos los casos. 
En el caso de 3 vías, SI es muy recomendable cortar el woofer alrededor de los 500 - 700 hz siempre en caso de cajas PA. 
HiFi es otro cosa y hay en el foro muy buenos post al respecto. 

Saludos y suerte. 

Juan José.


----------



## rubenchaco

Gracias Juan Jose por los conceptos vertidos, el woofer es un 15pw3 y el driver un 220ti ambos de selenium, estoy de acuerdo con que la teoría manda pero la practica es otra cosa, midiendo el driver veo que la curva de impedancia cambia de acuerdo a la corneta que le pongamos, podes ver la gráfica en la pagina anterior, voy a probar el woofer con y sin rejilla a ver que pasa . A que frecuencia cortarías vos?, o mejor, si tendrías que diseñar el crosoover con estos componentes para tu uso personal como lo harías?, no te pido que me lo calcules pero si que me digas la frecuencia de corte y el tipo de filtro para ambos y de que orden o si le pondrías el woofer derecho sin filtro.


----------



## AntonioAA

La teoria dice que un parlante de 15" NO PUEDE NI DEBE llegar a 3000Hz sino no se verian los engendros que se ven a veces en PA!! 
Por eso y dadas las respuestas de ambos y para no empeorar nada , es que sugiero que lo mas adecuado es cortar en 2100-2200 en que ambos transductores funcionan bien , uno cayendo y el otro en zona de respuesta aceptable .... 
Sino , NO LOS CONTRATO PARA MI FIESTA !!!


----------



## moncada

Siempre he preferido dos vías en lugar de tres porque si con dos altavoces-parlantes se consigue cubrir todo el espectro audible, ¿para qué enredarse con un tercero en discordia?. Un baffle de 3 vías pasivo necesita un filtro más complejo, por lo tanto habrá más pérdidas, más distorsiones, más posibilidad de acoplamiento entre bobinas, más probabilidad de desfases...

El tema de escoger la frecuencia de cruce no lo tengo tan claro. He leído que interesa evitar las transiciones en la banda de los medios ya que aquí se hacen más perceptibles los fallos debido a la sensibilidad del oido humano a esa zona del espectro, sin embargo la mayoría de filtros que he visto suelen cortar entre los 2 y 2,5Khz. Pienso que todo dependerá de las características de cada transductor.

En sistemas domésticos suelen usarse woofers de 6,5 ó 8", que pueden alcanzar los 4000 hz sin pérdida notable en su respuesta. Lo que es arriesgado es hacerle llegar a un tweeter tonos por debajo de su resonancia propia, porque distorsionará. Un crossover de 12dB/oct a 2Khz empieza a entregar señal al tweeter mucho antes. Si mis cálculos no fallan, con 20w a la entrada del sistema, el pobrecito tweeter tendrá que digerir más de 1w a 1KHz, una frecuencia que no le sienta nada bien y para la cual posiblemente no fue diseñado, sin embargo al woofer le dará igual que le lleguen unos pocos agudos extra, simplemente se hará el sordo... 

Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA

moncada dijo:


> Siempre he preferido dos vías en lugar de tres porque si con dos altavoces-parlantes se consigue cubrir todo el espectro audible, ¿para qué enredarse con un tercero en discordia?. Un baffle de 3 vías pasivo necesita un filtro más complejo, por lo tanto habrá más pérdidas, más distorsiones, más posibilidad de acoplamiento entre bobinas, más probabilidad de desfases...
> 
> El tema de escoger la frecuencia de cruce no lo tengo tan claro. He leído que interesa evitar las transiciones en la banda de los medios ya que aquí se hacen más perceptibles los fallos debido a la sensibilidad del oido humano a esa zona del espectro, sin embargo la mayoría de filtros que he visto suelen cortar entre los 2 y 2,5Khz. Pienso que todo dependerá de las características de cada transductor.



Yo te diria por lectura y experiencia propia que 3 vias son mejores que 2.

-Para dos vias hay que elegir muy bien los parlantes , puede darse que no lleguen al cruce debidamente, cada uno por sus motivos.
- La norma de uso comun es que no conviene que un parlante reproduzca mas de una decada en frecuencia 
- El cruce de un dos vias suele ser 2000-3000Hz , lo cual es MUY AUDIBLE y cualquier solapamiento o un dip por defecto se notan mucho. Ni hablar del empalme de fases entre ellos .

Respecto a la eleccion del la frecuencia de corte , es todo un tema , hay que estudiar como se comporta cada uno de los parlantes para elegirla. Y despues ajustar el cross , ya que en definitiva lo que importa es el conjunto electrico-acustico , que da la respuesta final .
Para hacer las cosas bien no basta calcular el filtro con las ecuaciones clasicas , lo mejor es simular la respuesta con alguno de los soft disponibles y luego medir para comprobarlo.....y suele ser necesario hacer ajustes.

Aca tenes algunos ejemplitos , hay mas y mucho mejores que los mios:
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/777063/ __ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/838707/ __ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/786666/ __ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/772117/ _
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/831048/


----------



## juanfilas

Los sistemas de PA si quieren que suenen bien tienen que ser si o si de tres vías ya que no hay drivers de compresión que cortandolos a 1000hz no tiren unn CSD terrible ni woofers de alta potencia que cortandolos a 2000hz no hagan cualquier cosa, el tema es que en el PA (y tambien mucho en el Hi-Fi) no se mide nada y se hace todo a oído, y por supuesto, afinar un sistemas de 3 vías a oído es mas difícil que uno de 2 vías, por eso suelen preferirse.
Y todo esto sin contar el subwoofer... que añade otra vía mas o se hace un sistema jugado de 3 vías con sub-mid-tw.
Yo he armado sistemas de PA de 2 vías que sonaban bien, pero midiendo todo a alta potencia y son diseños muy jugados, imposibles de hacer sin medir completamente todo, pero ese bafle, al lado de un sistema 3 vías mas simple suena peor... por mucho esfuerzo que le meta al 2 vías.

Ruben, la curva de impedancia por supuesto que te va a cambiar dependiendo de la corneta que le pongas, el driver solo no hace nada, es la mitad de un sistema driver-adapatador de impedancia por lo que se tiene que medir con la misma puesta ya que todos los parametros cambian (principalmente respuesta en frecuencia y sensibilidad).

Yo les recomiendo si quieren armar algo lindo, es que sacrifiquen un poco el presupuesto de transductores y se compren un mic de medición, dos drivers baratos bien cortados (y esto va mas alla de solo 12db/ocv, en PA tenes muchos notch y correcciones de respuesta) suenan muchísimo mejor que dos caros ajustados a oído 

Saludos!


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola.
 Bueno, en un proyecto como este yo luego de medir los componentes y verificar las curvas del fabricante probaría un par de cruces entre *2000 y 2700 hz*. 
En un principio, haría el divisor de 12 db/oct para el woofer y el el Driver con un cros de 18 db/oct minimo y una red de atenuación de entre 4 y 6 db por que el driver tiene mas presión que el woefer.
Luego, por supuesto siempre hago lo mismo, una caja con el woofer directo y otra con el woofer cortado. 
Yo tengo para medir con el ARTA y el LIMP que es una gran ayuda (antes era un engorro total aunque sigo probando aveces el osciloscopio, medidor de ruido y generador de funciones para no perder la costumbre!!) asi que comienzan las medidas y conclusiones.
Con el ARTA respuesta en frec. y con el otro verificas frcuencias de resonancia y minimas para proteger el ampli de subimpedancias. 
La escucha es primordial. Sin nada en el medio, lo mas puro que tengas, todo plano y con no mas del 50% de la potencia de la caja. (que seguramente estará construida siguiendo todas las recomendaciones en este foro) y luego, bueno, corregir algun desvio y presiones. 
En mi caso, siempre trato suene limpio y que al medir respuesta en frec de lo mas plano posible. Como comentaba, en algunos casos, el woofer y un buen driver son suficientes y en otros tuve que recurrir a un tweeter para mejorar el driver que no llegaba tan alto.
El PA actual, dista mucho del que conocemos de hace 20 años. Hay un desarrollo impresionante en materiales y algunas tendencias de mercado que son difíciles de competir. 
Que un 3 vias es mejor que un 2 vias, y que te parece?? porsupuesto nadie lo discute, pero hay calculos y cálculos, construcciones y construcciones, componentes y componentes etc... cuanto menos mejor. SONIDO LIMPIO.  

No aburro mas, espero que te sea de utilidad esta info practica y combínala con la teoría que seguramente sacarás un bafle como tu lo quieres. Para ayudar estamos todos y para que no malgastes el dinero. 

Abrazo y saludos. 

Juan José.


----------



## rubenchaco

Gracias a todos por los comentarios sinceramente es de mucha ayuda para mi que soy un principiante en esto, les muestro lo que va saliendo por acá, se que falta pero de a poco vamos progresando, lo mio es ameteur y para uso personal. El primero es de unos bafles genius y el segundo del que estoy construyendo. Me gusta el sonido que tiene.


----------



## moncada

Hola de nuevo. Sigo convencido de que es un error incluir más altavoces de los necesarios cortándolos con filtros pasivos, no así con los activos a base de operacionales, que me parece la mejor solución. Lo malo de lo segundo es que se necesitan tantas etapas de potencia como parlantes y los baffles tendrán que ir siempre unidos a su amplificador.

He leído que los crossovers pasivos de elevada pendiente tienen una respuesta transitoria muy lenta. Si además introducimos dos redes LC, en el caso de elegir 12dB/oct  (filtros pasa altos y pasa bajos), para el midrange, donde se reproducirán los sonidos más sensibles a nuestro oido, se habrán introducido 4 nuevos elementos generadores de distorsión. 

Como experimento, si tenéis posibilidad de hacerlo, tratad de someter cualquier filtro pasivo a una prueba de laboratorio utilizando generador de BF y osciloscopio de doble canal. Acordaros de cargar las salidas con los correspondientes transductores o resistencias adecuadas. Fijaros lo que sucede en cada una de las salidas a medida que subís frecuencia, en las proximidades de los cortes y las formas de onda visualizadas en la pantalla. Os convenceréis de que no sirve de nada diseñar un buen ampli si al final perdemos el trabajo en un complejo filtro pasivo.

Las curvas de respuesta son muy convenientes para poder detectar y corregir las posibles desviaciones (valles y picos), pero si usamos más elementos de los necesarios lo habremos estropeado todo. La gráfica está muy bien para asegurarse de que el sistema responde correctamente pero una vez que movamos los baffles y los instalemos en el punto de escucha, necesitaremos recurrir a un generador de ruido rosa y un analizador de espectro con un micro patrón para volver a restablecer la curva original que habíamos obtenido...

El tema es apasionante y da mucho de sí. GRACIAS a AntonioAA por los enlaces aportados y al resto de compañeros. Trataremos de seguir este interesante debate.

Un abrazo.


----------



## AntonioAA

moncada: coincido en un todo contigo ... nada mejor que la multiamplificación , si bien tiene su complejidad con tanto ampli . De a poquito estoy avanzando en mi proyectito en ese sentido ...

Y si no queda mas remedio que usar pasivo veras que siempre apunto a cross muy minimalistas ( y dan buenos resultados ).

Todo esto empezo por la consulta de ruben , yo intenté darle la solución con los elementos que el exponía , si bien no es optimo en cuanto a HiFi . Pero el mundo del PA es diferente y se priorizan otras cosas ....

Saludos a todos


----------



## juanfilas

moncada dijo:


> Hola de nuevo. Sigo convencido de que es un error incluir más altavoces de los necesarios cortándolos con filtros pasivos, no así con los activos a base de operacionales, que me parece la mejor solución. Lo malo de lo segundo es que se necesitan tantas etapas de potencia como parlantes y los baffles tendrán que ir siempre unidos a su amplificador.
> 
> He leído que los crossovers pasivos de elevada pendiente tienen una respuesta transitoria muy lenta. Si además introducimos dos redes LC, en el caso de elegir 12dB/oct (filtros pasa altos y pasa bajos), para el midrange, donde se reproducirán los sonidos más sensibles a nuestro oido, se habrán introducido 4 nuevos elementos generadores de distorsión.
> 
> Como experimento, si tenéis posibilidad de hacerlo, tratad de someter cualquier filtro pasivo a una prueba de laboratorio utilizando generador de BF y osciloscopio de doble canal. Acordaros de cargar las salidas con los correspondientes transductores o resistencias adecuadas. Fijaros lo que sucede en cada una de las salidas a medida que subís frecuencia, en las proximidades de los cortes y las formas de onda visualizadas en la pantalla. Os convenceréis de que no sirve de nada diseñar un buen ampli si al final perdemos el trabajo en un complejo filtro pasivo.
> 
> Las curvas de respuesta son muy convenientes para poder detectar y corregir las posibles desviaciones (valles y picos), pero si usamos más elementos de los necesarios lo habremos estropeado todo. La gráfica está muy bien para asegurarse de que el sistema responde correctamente pero una vez que movamos los baffles y los instalemos en el punto de escucha, necesitaremos recurrir a un generador de ruido rosa y un analizador de espectro con un micro patrón para volver a restablecer la curva original que habíamos obtenido...
> 
> El tema es apasionante y da mucho de sí. GRACIAS a AntonioAA por los enlaces aportados y al resto de compañeros. Trataremos de seguir este interesante debate.
> 
> Un abrazo.


 
Mira, no se como haces las prubas de escucha, pero en mi caso el crossover pasivo mas "fiel" que he hecho era un elíptico de 36db/oct. que simulaba un RL 4to orden en la octava del punto de cruce, tenía mas de 30 componentes... y la respuesta fue la mas fiel a la original en todos los aspectos, desde transitorios, desfasjes, respuesta en frecuencia, control del lóbulo de radiación, etc. Lo midas o lo escuches (las comparaciones se hicieron contra un instrumento real grabado en tiempo real con dos brüel y técnicas bastante complejas de grabación).
Hay que acabar con esto de que a mas componentes peor resultado, es una falacia terrible basada en que antes no existia potencia de cálculo para simular crossovers, ahora podemos hacer lo que queramos.

Lee este hilo, lo mismo se puede hacer para audio pro perfectamente:  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/proyecto-doppler-monitores-referencia-ss-8531g00-d3004-73017/

Y el resultado obtenido se podría haber logrado por mucho menos dinero con un diseño de 3 vías. Mis diseños de PA no son tan complejos, pero tampoco simples, siempre hay uno o dos notch corrigiendo la respuesta y filtros duros, de 18db/oct o mas, sino, a plena potencia la distorsión se vuele muy elevada.

Saludos!


----------



## moncada

juanfilas dijo:


> Mira, no se como haces las prubas de escucha, pero en mi caso el crossover pasivo mas "fiel" que he hecho era un elíptico de 36db/oct. que simulaba un RL 4to orden en la octava del punto de cruce, tenía mas de 30 componentes... y la respuesta fue la mas fiel a la original en todos los aspectos, desde transitorios, desfasjes, respuesta en frecuencia, control del lóbulo de radiación, etc. Lo midas o lo escuches (las comparaciones se hicieron contra un instrumento real grabado en tiempo real con dos brüel y técnicas bastante complejas de grabación).
> Hay que acabar con esto de que a mas componentes peor resultado, es una falacia terrible basada en que antes no existia potencia de cálculo para simular crossovers, ahora podemos hacer lo que queramos.
> 
> Lee este hilo, lo mismo se puede hacer para audio pro perfectamente:  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/proyecto-doppler-monitores-referencia-ss-8531g00-d3004-73017/
> 
> Y el resultado obtenido se podría haber logrado por mucho menos dinero con un diseño de 3 vías. Mis diseños de PA no son tan complejos, pero tampoco simples, siempre hay uno o dos notch corrigiendo la respuesta y filtros duros, de 18db/oct o mas, sino, a plena potencia la distorsión se vuele muy elevada.
> 
> Saludos!



Hola Juanfilas. Antes de nada, mis felicitaciones por tan minucioso e impecable trabajo . Toda una obra de ingeniería, ebanistería y acabado. Luego vendrán las preguntas...

Respondiendo a la tuya, diré que como ya voy un poco mayor y no me manejo demasiado bien con los programas informáticos suelo recurrir a métodos e instrumentos clásicos para hacer las mediciones, porque la escucha como sabemos, es subjetiva.

Como ya apunté, para comprobar los cortes de un filtro pasivo uso un generador de BF con salida de baja impedancia (5 ohms), resistencias vitrificadas de 8 ohms simulando cada parlante y un osciloscopio Hameg de doble trazo mod 203/6. Así veo las transiciones, formas de onda y desfases.

Para hallar la frecuencia de resonancia del baffle echo mano de lo mismo, aunque se puede sustituir el osciloscopio por un voltímetro electrónico de alta impedancia. No olvidarse de la resistencia de 100 ohms en serie con la entrada. Para sintonizar el conjunto uso dos tubitos telescópicos de diámetro adecuado en PVC o fabricados en cartón, busco un mínimo de tensión en el punto de resonancia caja-altavoz, fijo con adhesivo o lo sustituyo por un único tubo cortado a la longitud obtenida.

Para las pruebas de sensibilidad y curva característica, uso un sonómetro lineal, generador de BF más amplificador calibrado a 1w y aire libre, sin ruidos. Voy aumentando frecuencia y anotando los niveles. Si quiero tener una idea rápida de como quedó todo, aunque no es el método más preciso, echo mano del equipo doméstico Technics SH-8055 que incluye generador de ruido rosa y analizador de espectro en tiempo real de 12 frecuencias (y otros tantos cortes o ecualizaciones), más el amplificador de antes. En la entrada de micro del equipo uso un MCE-2000 de Monacor, cuya curva conozco, ya que fue contrastada con el modelo 4155 de Bruel & Kjaer. 

Y eso es todo...


Ahora unas dudas respecto a los monitores. ¿No te planteaste hacer un frontal escalonado para dejar en fase acústica los dos parlantes?. Yo no lo suelo tenerlo en cuenta porque es muy trabajoso, nada estético y dudo que el oído note diferencias, pero en unas cajas tan detalladas no creo que supusiese demasiada labor añadida si lo hubieras tenido en cuenta en un principio. Es solo una curiosidad porque veo que no has dejado nada al azar.

Respecto al crossover, para obtener tanta pendiente has tenido que incluir unos cuantos condensadores y bobinas. No he visto la construcción pero supongo que tendrías en cuenta las pérdidas en el hilo y lo que comentas sobre la disposición de los devanados para evitar acoplamientos, eso o apantallar cada bobina, ¿como lo has hecho sin recurrir a una plaqueta de un metro cuadrado? 

En cuanto a las pruebas comparativas realizadas en estudio, a mi modesto parecer no son muy concluyentes (y no pongo en duda las mediciones, ¿eh?) porque a corta distancia y a baja potencia todo suele ir bien ya que no suelen detectarse las fallas. Los problemas aparecen siempre cuando se abre el grifo. ¿Has probado con chicha?.

La distorsión que genera un altavoz es difícil de medir. Debería usarse el mismo sistema que aplicábamos con la RF en el centro emisor de radio-tv durante la etapa analógica (hace unos años). Tomábamos una muestra de la señal radiada, la demodulábamos y sobre las líneas test que iban imbricadas, verificábamos que todos los parámetros medidos cumpliesen con las normas de calidad. Aquí podríamos hacer algo parecido: recoger el sonido radiado por el bafle con un micro de referencia, amplificarlo y verlo en un osciloscopio o medirlo en un analizador de distorsión armónica...

Lo dicho, esto es un mundo y muy empírico por cierto. La mayoría de las veces no queda otra que probar, modificar y volver a probar hasta conseguir lo que queremos.

Saludos y nuevamente mi enhorabuena por tan meticuloso trabajo. Me leeré todo de nuevo, a ver si aprendo a no ser tan chapuzas...


----------



## juanfilas

moncada dijo:


> Hola Juanfilas. Antes de nada, mis felicitaciones por tan minucioso e impecable trabajo . Toda una obra de ingeniería, ebanistería y acabado. Luego vendrán las preguntas...
> 
> Respondiendo a la tuya, diré que como ya voy un poco mayor y no me manejo demasiado bien con los programas informáticos suelo recurrir a métodos e instrumentos clásicos para hacer las mediciones, porque la escucha como sabemos, es subjetiva.
> 
> Como ya apunté, para comprobar los cortes de un filtro pasivo uso un generador de BF con salida de baja impedancia (5 ohms), resistencias vitrificadas de 8 ohms simulando cada parlante y un osciloscopio Hameg de doble trazo mod 203/6. Así veo las transiciones, formas de onda y desfases.
> 
> Para hallar la frecuencia de resonancia del baffle echo mano de lo mismo, aunque se puede sustituir el osciloscopio por un voltímetro electrónico de alta impedancia. No olvidarse de la resistencia de 100 ohms en serie con la entrada. Para sintonizar el conjunto uso dos tubitos telescópicos de diámetro adecuado en PVC o fabricados en cartón, busco un mínimo de tensión en el punto de resonancia caja-altavoz, fijo con adhesivo o lo sustituyo por un único tubo cortado a la longitud obtenida.
> 
> Para las pruebas de sensibilidad y curva característica, uso un sonómetro lineal, generador de BF más amplificador calibrado a 1w y aire libre, sin ruidos. Voy aumentando frecuencia y anotando los niveles. Si quiero tener una idea rápida de como quedó todo, aunque no es el método más preciso, echo mano del equipo doméstico Technics SH-8055 que incluye generador de ruido rosa y analizador de espectro en tiempo real de 12 frecuencias (y otros tantos cortes o ecualizaciones), más el amplificador de antes. En la entrada de micro del equipo uso un MCE-2000 de Monacor, cuya curva conozco, ya que fue contrastada con el modelo 4155 de Bruel & Kjaer.
> 
> Y eso es todo...
> 
> 
> Ahora unas dudas respecto a los monitores. ¿No te planteaste hacer un frontal escalonado para dejar en fase acústica los dos parlantes?. Yo no lo suelo tenerlo en cuenta porque es muy trabajoso, nada estético y dudo que el oído note diferencias, pero en unas cajas tan detalladas no creo que supusiese demasiada labor añadida si lo hubieras tenido en cuenta en un principio. Es solo una curiosidad porque veo que no has dejado nada al azar.
> 
> Respecto al crossover, para obtener tanta pendiente has tenido que incluir unos cuantos condensadores y bobinas. No he visto la construcción pero supongo que tendrías en cuenta las pérdidas en el hilo y lo que comentas sobre la disposición de los devanados para evitar acoplamientos, eso o apantallar cada bobina, ¿como lo has hecho sin recurrir a una plaqueta de un metro cuadrado?
> 
> En cuanto a las pruebas comparativas realizadas en estudio, a mi modesto parecer no son muy concluyentes (y no pongo en duda las mediciones, ¿eh?) porque a corta distancia y a baja potencia todo suele ir bien ya que no suelen detectarse las fallas. Los problemas aparecen siempre cuando se abre el grifo. ¿Has probado con chicha?.
> 
> La distorsión que genera un altavoz es difícil de medir. Debería usarse el mismo sistema que aplicábamos con la RF en el centro emisor de radio-tv durante la etapa analógica (hace unos años). Tomábamos una muestra de la señal radiada, la demodulábamos y sobre las líneas test que iban imbricadas, verificábamos que todos los parámetros medidos cumpliesen con las normas de calidad. Aquí podríamos hacer algo parecido: recoger el sonido radiado por el bafle con un micro de referencia, amplificarlo y verlo en un osciloscopio o medirlo en un analizador de distorsión armónica...
> 
> Lo dicho, esto es un mundo y muy empírico por cierto. La mayoría de las veces no queda otra que probar, modificar y volver a probar hasta conseguir lo que queremos.
> 
> Saludos y nuevamente mi enhorabuena por tan meticuloso trabajo. Me leeré todo de nuevo, a ver si aprendo a no ser tan chapuzas...



Gracias por los comentarios! mira, todo lo que preguntas esta respondido en el post de lo monitores pero no tengo problemas en contestar:

- Un frontal escalonado genera grandes problemas de difracción en el tweeter, por lo que la solución vía red de retraso en la rama pasa altos fue la solución ideal, como ya te dije, ninguno de estos componentes genera problemas de distorsiones excepto en fase, pero como la idea es retrasar la emisión del tweeter... es hasta una ayuda el desfasaje de los componentes pasivos. Para hacer esta red debes medir el desfasaje que te causa el crossover (se ve en la medición de impulso, midiendo la distancia entre los dos picos (uno del woofer y otro del tweeter)) y luego sumas la red con los ms que necesites. Esto es mucho mas laborioso pero el resultado es óptimo desde el punto de vista tanto de difracción como de lóbulo de radiación.

- El crossover es un cauer (elíptico) por lo que no requiere tantos componentes, el crossover terminó complejo por la red de retraso del tweeter y un notch extra en el woofer para emparejar la respuesta, lee de nuevo la parte de explicación del crossover (ahí tienes el diagrama).
El tamaño? es grande, unos 20cm x 35cm, todas las bobinas se pusieron en su "postura óptima" para que no interfieran entre si y por supuesto que se tuvieron en cuenta todas las perdidas (en el programa de simulación LspCAD colocas todos los valores de todos los componentes). Como dije en el post, el problema del filtro cauer es que las tolerancias son muy bajas, por lo que hay que trabajar todos los componentes al 1% sino, la simulación difiere mucho de la realidad.

- Las pruebas de escucha no fueron "tan subjetivas" ya que la persona estaba con los ojos vendados y se hacían varias pasadas donde tenía que adivinar que estaba sonando, de todas formas, estoy con vos en esto y lo importante son las mediciones, por eso en el post justamente lo que mas hay son... mediciones, hasta medí la respuesta a 90°...

- Medir hoy en día distorsiones es SUPER FACIL, con cualquier placa que genere ondas con el primer armónico a unos 90db abajo y un mic con igual o mejor distorsión ya puedes medir la mayoría de los transductores, el soft actual es muy intuitivo, ojo, tampoco es "moco de pavo" es necesario un lugar super silencioso y absorvente a menos que sean mediciones en campo cercano donde puedes medir distorsiones hasta en tu living.
Yo para medir armónica, cds, función de transferencia, etc. uso una placa Focusrite (armónica por debajo de 110db), mic dbx omni (armónica mas o menos igual que la placa y ademas banca bastante SPL) y cables Amphenol con conectores Amphenol balanceados para todas las conexiones.

Y por último, preguntale a la gente que los ha escuchado si no "subo el volumen" ya el saxo solo dentro de una sala chica suena muy muy fuerte y no es nada fácil equipararlo. De todas formas, estos parlantes aguntan mucha excursión sin distorsiones audíbles (por eso salen lo que salen).

Te recomiendo releer el post tranquilo, hay mucha data de diseño de bafles aplicables a lo que quieras.

Saludos!!


----------



## moncada

Hola de nuevo a todos. He encontrado la revista elektor (octubre 1986) donde viene publicado un artículo para construir unos altavoces satélite en forma piramidal de dos vías. He leído en más de una ocasión que lo ideal es que ninguna de las caras del baffle sea paralela para evitar reflexiones, pero no sé qué hay de cierto en ello. Eso sí, el diseño de esta caja favorece la puesta en fase acústica de los dos parlantes.

A mayores analizan los altavoces, proponen un crossover adecuado a ellos (de 6dB/oct ), publican las gráficas obtenidas, etc. En fin, que como Juanfilas y otros compañeros son unos auténticos maestros de la ebanistería, aquí os dejo el artículo escaneado y comprimido por si sirviese de inspiración y surge algún valiente...

Anteriormente comentamos lo de las influencias entre las bobinas. Muchos filtros comerciales que he visto no tienen en cuenta la disposición de montaje. Como algo he leído, y para evitar otro ingrediente más que pueda perjudicar el resultado final (siempre incierto) dejo una foto de un filtro de 3 vías artesano estilo "picapiedra".

Las bobinas de núcleo de madera  están hechas sobre cilindros cortando trozos de una barra para cortinas y los discos de contrachapado los hice con una sierra de corona a partir de un tablero. Las tres piezas van encoladas formando un carrete. En la foto adjunta se aprecia que ninguno de los ejes de las bobinas coinciden y eso en teoría debería evitar acoplamientos con altos niveles de señal.

Seguiremos enredando...

Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA

La idea de las caras no paralelas es buena ...poco practica ( para mi ) por la dificultad con la carpinteria. Es por eso que si bien el bass reflex no lo necesita , cubrimos las paredes de aislante ... algo es algo . 
Si bien sabemos que el aislante es poco efectivo en baja frecuencia . 
No he visto ningun trabajo que muestre la influencia o la mejoria de usarlas .

Respecto al cruce a 6dB/oct era muy comun años atras , he visto horrores de baffles con superposiciones tremendas y si bien la medicion era buena , el resultado NO. 

Respecto a tu filtro "picapiedra" ... se parece mucho a los mios!!! . He hecho varios carretes sobre todo para bobinas grandes , ya que jugando con la calculadora de inductancias , se puede ver que se ahorra alambre y  por sobre todo, resistencia de la bobina . 
Y la disposicion de las bobinas es correctisima , sobre todo si queremos reducir espacio . Si tuvieramos lugar con ponerlas unos cm mas alejadas se termina el problema ( el campo disminuye cuadraticamente con la distancia ) . Si alguna vez tuviera tiempo suficiente , me gustaria cuantificar cuanto influye.


----------



## moncada

Hola de nuevo AntonioAA y resto del foro. Ya me he leído más de las 3/4 partes de este tema y cada vez descubro algo nuevo, con lo que añado una porción más de duda a todos los filtros que he hecho hasta la fecha y me quedan por hacer... Hay tantas variables que casi dan ganas de comprarlos en la tienda, cerrar los ojos y convencer a los oídos de que hemos acertado. Como no es el caso, porque hechos salen caros y aquí nos gustan las complicaciones, nos los seguiremos fabricando, y si al final salen mal por lo menos nos ahorraremos el enfrentamiento con el comerciante porque la culpa será nuestra.

Bueno, a lo que iba, tengo una duda desde hace tiempo y es en relación a los valores de las inductancias y condensadores en el caso de un sistema de 2 vías y 12dB/oct, aunque el problema se presentará también en el resto. He visto en el WinIsd que introduciendo una misma frecuencia de cruce e impedancia de los parlantes, nos da como resultado dos bobinas y dos condensadores de distintos valores y pasa lo mismo con las fórmulas publicadas en algunos libros. En otras ocasiones y páginas de cálculo online como pcpaudio, los valores de cada célula L-C son idénticos.

Observando filtros comerciales de 2 vías, he visto que siempre hay una bobina más grande que otra, y pasa lo mismo con los valores de los condensadores, y no es por el grosor del alambre sino que la inductancia es distinta. ¿A qué se debe esto?, ¿es que acaso los diseñadores tienen en cuenta el aumento de valor de la impedancia del woofer a la frecuencia de cruce para hacer los cálculos?. Hasta ahora he probado a armarlos de las dos maneras y en ambos casos las frecuencias de corte se ajustan a lo previsto pero sigo sin saber la influencia que tiene en la práctica construirlos de una u otra manera... 

Bueno, espero que alguno de ustedes me lo aclare. Gracias.

Como remate, dejo este pequeño aporte (espero no haber incumplido ninguna norma, si no que intervenga un moderador) sobre "Filtros separadores de frecuencia" extraido del libro "Recintos acústicos Hifi" de Pierre Chauvigny (Editorial Paraninfo). En las páginas 110 y 111 vienen las fórmulas para cálcular un filtro paralelo de 2 vías y 12dB así como un ábaco para determinar los valores de una forma rápida, aunque solo llega a 2KHz...

Un abrazo.

AntonioAA, se me olvidaba: en la página 29 de este tema el compañero juanfilas (post #578) dejó este enlace en donde se puede ver la influencia que tiene la posición de montaje de las bobinas, cuando hay más de una, claro está... 

http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/coils.htm


----------



## AntonioAA

estimado moncada:
El tema filtros no es ni tan dificil , ni tan facil.... El primer factor a tener en cuenta , es la frecuencia de cruce , cuya formula esta en todas partes y es la misma .
Pero dicha formula nos da un conjunto infinito de valores posibles que cumplen dicha condicion .... y ahi es donde se complica. Por algo existen los distintos tipos:Butterworth, Linkwitz Riley , etc etc.
Todo tiene que ver en como se comportan en la zona aledaña al cruce . Hay otro parametro conocido como el factor Q del filtro .
Conociendo tu parlante y su  curva de impedancia , tenes los elementos para elegir el tipo que filtro que vas a usar . A veces se usan trucos para  modificar su respuesta atendiendo al comportamiento del parlan
te , que permite modificar la respuesta total al final .
Esto no pretende ser una clase sobre filtros sino que trato de simplificarte lo que te esta confundiendo.
Es por eso que es tan amplia la variedad de valores que vas a encontrar...


----------



## moncada

Hola de nuevo Antonio y gracias por responder. Creo que no me he explicado bien y a ver si ahora lo hago mejor... Sé que existen distintos tipos de filtros con sus características, lo que no entiendo es el resultado de algunos calculadores como este:

http://www.diyaudioandvideo.com/Calculator/XOver/ 

Si introduces 8 ohms para los dos parlantes (Zobel vendrá después...) y una frecuencia de cruce X, te saldrán 2 bobinas y dos condensadores emparejados aunque elijas Linkwitz-Riley, Bessel, Butterworth o Chebychev, solo cambiarán los valores dependiendo del tipo elegido, pero siempre resultarán dos bobinas idénticas y dos condensadores iguales.

Pasa lo mismo con el calculador de pcpaudio:

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/filtros_pasivos/filtrospasivos.html#filtro2

Sin embargo si usas un calculador como el que trae WinIsd o el libro "Recintos acústicos Hi-fi" de Paraninfo en su página 110, te salen dos bobinas distintas entre sí y dos condensadores igualmente diferentes para la misma frecuencia de cruce elegida. 

Esa era mi duda. Filtros comerciales como los de Beyma ó Wunderton deben usar el segundo método porque en un filtro de 2 vías y 12dB/oct las dos bobinas son diferentes para una misma impedancia de altavoces.

Espero que ahora se me entendiese. . Gracias por tu atención. 

Saludos.


----------



## crimson

Es cierto, me acabo de fijar en un viejo divisor de la revista "Nueva electrónica" y tiene para el woofer 5,06mHy y para el medio 3,26mHy. En los de "pcp..." dan iguales... ¿quién tendrá razón?
Saludos C


----------



## moncada

Sí Crimson, esto debe tener una explicación. No creo que los fabricantes decidan hacer 2 bobinas distintas por capricho.

Con un ejemplo práctico creo que se verán mejor las diferencias. Queremos hacer un filtro de 2 vías con 12dB/oct para altavoces de 8 ohms y frecuencia de cruce 5KHz.







Usando el calculador de WinIsd sale lo siguiente:

L1 = 0,18 mH
C1 = 2,81 uF
L2 = 0,36 mH
C2 = 5,62 uF

Usando este calculador http://www.diyaudioandvideo.com/Calculator/XOver/ tenemos que escoger un Butterworth para aproximarnos al menos a uno de los valores de inductancia obtenidos mediante WInIsd. Los resultados son:

L1 = 0.36 mH
C1 = 2.81 uF
L2 = 0.36 mH
C2 = 2.81 uF

Con el calculador pcpaudio, los resultados son idénticos a los anteriores.

Si hacemos las cuentas a mano, mediante fórmulas publicadas en algunos libros, los valores obtenidos son:

L1 = 0,25 mH
C1 = 2,48 uF
L2 = 0,40 mH
C2 = 3,98 uF

Que salen de aquí:

     L1(mH) = R x 10^3 / 2Π x Fc
     C1(uF) = 10^6 / 3,2Π x Fc x R
     L2(mH) = 1,6 x R x 10^3 / 2Π x Fc
     C2(uF) = 10^6 / 2Π x Fc x R

Donde R es la impedancia nominal del altavoz-parlante y Fc la frecuencia de cruce

Como ya señalé, he probado a hacer filtros de las dos formas y las frecuencias de cruce coinciden usando los dos métodos. Lo más fácil es usar bobinas y condensadores iguales, de ahí viene la duda, ¿por qué diferentes?. 

Dejo un nuevo aporte en .rar sobre filtros, extraido del manual "Altavoces y cajas de resonancia para HiFi" de H.H. Klinger (Editorial Marcombo). Las fórmulas anteriores se han tomado de la página 104.

Seguiremos enmarañando el tema... . Saludos a todxs.


----------



## AntonioAA

NO OLVIDAR que el WinIsd "CONOCE" tu parlante porque le introdujiste los parametros !! ... por eso te esta dando valores "mas avanzados" que un simple calculador de filtros......
No hay magia, gente .


----------



## moncada

Antonio, yo no le he introducido ningún parámetro al programa WinIsd y por lo tanto no puede conocer los altavoces que pretendo usar, además tampoco aparecen en el listado (bastante limitado por cierto). Los resultados del filtro coinciden en varios terminales donde está instalado WinIsd.

¿Es posible que tome por defecto alguno de los parlantes que ya tiene almacenados y lo use como referencia para hacer los cálculos?. De ser así no sé como hacer para que prescinda de ellos y trabaje de forma genérica. Si no es posible, el programa no me sirve para esta función.

De todas formas, mi pregunta no estaba centrada en esta aplicación en concreto y creo que no me has entendido. Gracias igualmente. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Tacatomon

AntonioAA dijo:


> NO OLVIDAR que el WinIsd "CONOCE" tu parlante porque le introdujiste los parametros !! ... por eso te esta dando valores "mas avanzados" que un simple calculador de filtros......
> No hay magia, gente .



La calculadora de filtros de WinISD no es dependiente del Altavoz. Por que incluso cuando no estás trabajando con algún altavoz en el programa puedes usar la calculadora. Recuerda que solo necesita la impedancia del altavoz para sacar los valores del Filtro.

Acá necesitamos la ayuda de Zoidberg o Juanfilas, ya que esta incógnita del compañero Moncada al menos ami también me está dando mucho que pensar.

Incluso, yo mismo lo veo en los filtros activos Linwitz-Riley: Los valores de Capacidad y Resistencia dan idénticos para una frecuencia dada. Solo varia 2C o 2R. Nunca da valores diferentes de C y R como lo por ejemplo en Chebyshev.

La duda sigue en el aire: ¿Por que da valores diferentes?

Saludos al foro!


----------



## juanfilas

Los filtros dan valores distintos de componentes por que:

-Uno es un pasa altos y el otro un pasa bajos, ya del vamos no cumplen la misma función.

-Dependen del Q elegido, a medida que cambiamos la pendiente, varían los valores.

-Dependen de la curva de impedancia (o impedancia a secas en WinISD), y jamas un tweeter tiene la misma curva de impedancia que un woofer.

-Dependen de la función de transferencia y fase de los transductores, y acá esta el quid de la cuestión, como en WinISD no podemos cargar estos valores, siempre nos va a calcular un filtro "semi ideal" como si ambos transductores tuviesen la misma respuesta en frecuencia, fase, etc. y encima, calculado con Z constante....

En fin, es una herramienta útil pero no perfecta, si algún calculador de filtros da dos bobinas y dos capacitores iguales para un pasabajos y un pasaalttos duden, yo en el pasado usaba la del WinISD y anda perfecto, aunque si mal no recuerdo, solo permite calcular filtros butterworth (que a efectos prácticos son los mas simples de implementar, y dado que no tenemos ni la mitad de los datos necesarios, los recomiendo).

Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA

juanfilas dijo:


> Los filtros dan valores distintos de componentes por que:
> 
> -Uno es un pasa altos y el otro un pasa bajos, ya del vamos no cumplen la misma función.
> 
> -Dependen del Q elegido, a medida que cambiamos la pendiente, varían los valores.
> 
> -Dependen de la curva de impedancia (o impedancia a secas en WinISD), y jamas un tweeter tiene la misma curva de impedancia que un woofer.
> 
> -Dependen de la función de transferencia y fase de los transductores, y acá esta el quid de la cuestión, como en WinISD no podemos cargar estos valores, siempre nos va a calcular un filtro "semi ideal" como si ambos transductores tuviesen la misma respuesta en frecuencia, fase, etc. y encima, calculado con Z constante....
> 
> En fin, es una herramienta útil pero no perfecta, si algún calculador de filtros da dos bobinas y dos capacitores iguales para un pasabajos y un pasaalttos duden, yo en el pasado usaba la del WinISD y anda perfecto, aunque si mal no recuerdo, solo permite calcular filtros butterworth (que a efectos prácticos son los mas simples de implementar, y dado que no tenemos ni la mitad de los datos necesarios, los recomiendo).
> 
> Saludos!



NUNCA USE la calculadora del WinIsd ( Perdon Tacato y moncada ) ... supuse que era sobre un parlante ya cargado...
La teoria indica que a misma Re ( ahi esta la mentira , NUNCA la Z es constante ni parecida como dice Juan ) , los valores son IDENTICOS ....
Que hace el WinIsd entonces ?? .... NO LO SE.
Habria que cargar unos y otros valores en un simulador sobre un par de parlantes "normales" y ver que da cada uno .
De todos modos , la forma de lograr un filtro optimo para un juego de parlantes determinados ... es Medir-simular-medir-simular-medir... hasta el resultado satisfactorio .

Gran parte de los problemas se terminan si usamos filtros activos de 24dB/oct , con los cuales el corte es suficientemente abrupto y nos permite dedicarnos solamente a ecualizar un poco los parlantes por sus variaciones de respuesta y algunas consideraciones adicionales ....cosa que podemos tambien electronicamente .

Todo depende del alcance del proyecto , cosa que nunca debemos perder de vista.


----------



## moncada

Bueno, las cosas se van aclarando, o al menos eso parece. Gracias a Crimson y Tacatomon por compartir mis dudas. Juanfilas, tendré que seguir estudiando porque sigo sin verlo bien  :cabezon: . AntonioAA, no hay nada que perdonar porque el funcionamiento de muchas aplicaciones para mí es un misterio. Por el momento seguiré usando las fórmulas del manual de Klinger, cuyos resultados se parecen algo a los del WinIsd.

Cuando aparecen coincidencias es que nos aproximamos al objetivo y hay que agarrarse a algo como punto de partida. Además he comprobado que también coinciden las fórmulas de Klinger y Chauvigny en el caso de escoger filtros de 2 vías en Π de 18dB/oct, algo que descarta la subjetividad de los autores, ya que los dos apuntan en la misma dirección. 

Y ya que han salido los filtros activos de 24dB/oct, dejo uno de elektor de 3 vías con desfase nulo. Lo malo es que no aportan PCB y las frecuencias son fijas. Habría que tirar de fórmulas para cambiarlas...

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

moncada dijo:


> Y ya que han salido los filtros activos de 24dB/oct, dejo uno de elektor de 3 vías con desfase nulo. *Lo malo es que no aportan PCB y las frecuencias son fijas*.


  
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/filtro-linkwitz-riley-estereo-2-vias-mono-3-vias-105604/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/crossover-linkwitz-riley-sistemas-2-1-a-29193/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/alineacion-temporal-parlantes-pcb-75087/

Hay que leer mas el foro....


----------



## moncada

Tienes razón EZ, es una tarea pendiente... . Sabía que ya habría de esto en el foro pero me hizo gracia lo del "desfase nulo" y por eso lo dejé. Si está repetido lo borro, que no es cuestión de ocupar espacio sin más.

Saludos y gracias por los enlaces, aunque por ahora seguiré con los filtros pasivos...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Naaaa....dejalo, todo bien!
El tema es que no me queda muy claro a que se refiere con "desfase nulo"  
Cualquiera de los filtros de arriba con el corrector temporal hace lo mismo solo que con mucha mas performance....


----------



## crimson

Yo había experimentado éste, como funcionar funciona, sin embargo gente más experimentada, como Rodd Elliot, sostiene que no son buenos...
Es todo un tema, menos mal que tenemos al Dr.Zoidberg y juan filas que traducen el misterio a un baffle o sistema que funciona.
Saludos C


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

crimson dijo:


> Yo había experimentado éste, como funcionar funciona, sin embargo gente más experimentada, como Rodd Elliot, sostiene que no son buenos...


En alguna parte he leído el por que no son bueno, pero recuerdo que el problema con los filtros "sustractivos" es que necesitan SI o SI la corrección de fase para conformar la misma pendiente de atenuación - en el filtro derivado - que en el filtro original, si nó, siempre es de 6dB/oct .
Es decir, la técnica de "restar" para conseguir un filtro pasa-algo a partir de hacer *1 - [el pasa-algo opuesto]* solo funciona "bien" si el filtro es de 1º orden, en caso contrario hay que corregir la fase... lo que trae aparejado un corrector temporal....


----------



## Tacatomon

Yo tengo una duda respecto a filtros activos y pasivos.

Si en mi sistema activo tengo una configuración para la sección Media/Alta tengo  filtros Linkwitz-Riley a 24db/oct digamos, con settings genéricos en 100Hz HP y de ahí completo hasta 20kHz... 
¿Que interacciones (Buenas o malas) hay en un sistema 2 vías con filtros pasívos LR a 12db/oct en el motor de compresión que se dedicará al rango medio/agudo?

Esto es, para un sistema de PA de 2 vías sencillo, Woofer de 12" y Driver de 1" o mayor. El Driver con su respectivo filtro pasivo en configuración LR con un corte genérico, digamos en 2.8kHz

Me interesa saber si es la manera correcta de implementar esa configuración, evitando Bi-amplificar el set de 2 vías. Por que el filtro activo solo separa las frecuencias bajas de las medias en 100Hz.
Estimo, que al ser filtros de la misma clase, no tendría muchos problemas con las Fases de la señal o algún otro horroroso comportamiento en la salida de los altavoces.

Saludos al foro!


----------



## juanfilas

Tacatomon dijo:


> Yo tengo una duda respecto a filtros activos y pasivos.
> 
> Si en mi sistema activo tengo una configuración para la sección Media/Alta tengo  filtros Linkwitz-Riley a 24db/oct digamos, con settings genéricos en 100Hz HP y de ahí completo hasta 20kHz...
> ¿Que interacciones (Buenas o malas) hay en un sistema 2 vías con filtros pasívos LR a 12db/oct en el motor de compresión que se dedicará al rango medio/agudo?
> 
> Esto es, para un sistema de PA de 2 vías sencillo, Woofer de 12" y Driver de 1" o mayor. El Driver con su respectivo filtro pasivo en configuración LR con un corte genérico, digamos en 2.8kHz
> 
> Me interesa saber si es la manera correcta de implementar esa configuración, evitando Bi-amplificar el set de 2 vías. Por que el filtro activo solo separa las frecuencias bajas de las medias en 100Hz.
> Estimo, que al ser filtros de la misma clase, no tendría muchos problemas con las Fases de la señal o algún otro horroroso comportamiento en la salida de los altavoces.
> 
> Saludos al foro!



No hay ningún problema con hacer esto, es lo que normalmente se hace...
Es mas, no importa si en el cross sub-mid cortas con un LR de 24db/oct y en mid-tw cortas en12 db/oct y otro q, la interacción entre los dos filtros es mínima.

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

Gracias Juanfilas, tenía algunas dudas sobre las configuraciones correctas. Ahora me queda claro.

Saludos al foro!


----------



## osk_rin

que tal compañeros estoy calculando un filltro para mis bafesitos pero me surgio una duda:
¿cual dato de SPL db uso, el que me dio el ARTA o el que me da el winisd?
dato obtenido del arta:
Ver el archivo adjunto 100062

dato mostrado por el Win isd:


en poco tiempo les publico la informacion del crossover. Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Es normal que haya dispersiones en los calculos osk ... no tengo todas las formulas y habria que plantear como una variacion en alguno de los parametros medidos . No te olvides que es un modelo y las mediciones son bastante indirectas . De todos modos no te va a afectar mas que en la atenuacion del tweeter .


----------



## osk_rin

Como siempre. gracias por responder antonio .

Ahoa les muestro el crossover que calcule con la informacion de esta pagina recomendada por EZ en otro hilo: 
http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/mult...designing-crossovers-without-measurement.html
Estos serian los valores para mis parlantes en particular.


Que les parece? 
Antonio no tendria chance de simularlo a ver que tal anda  
Adjunto la hoja de datos del tweeter..
hasta pronto


----------



## osk_rin

En cuanto a la construccion de las bobinas, he visto que el caibre #20 es el usado en las bobinas comerciales,  pienso usar un claibre #20 para el inductor del woofer y un calibre mas delgado pata el indutor del tw, ahorita no se que calibre sea pero es como un #24


----------



## AntonioAA

El tweeter parece estar bien ... es un L/R a 2200 , pero la bobina del woofer me parece demasiado chica ... te puede quedar horriblemente latoso ... yo empezaria con 1mH e incluso mas....

Aqui hay unos utilitarios muy bonitos 

http://www.mh-audio.nl/spk_calc.asp


----------



## osk_rin

entonces el tw esta bien,
entonces solo aumento asi sn mas la bobina del woofer? no afectara demasiado el corte de frecuencia del mismo? 
Atu gusto y experiencia que confuracion usaria UD para el woofer?

bien ya jugue con las utilerias que estan en la pagina recomendada,
Comprobe que el HP del tweeter esta bien es un 2do osten linkw
El del woofer es un primero orden, si subo la bobina a  1mH el corte bajara a 1700 Hz pero "creo que como es un 1er orden no debera tener problema con la frecuencia de cruce"

asi que le doy con 1mH en la bobina del  woofer y lo demas asi se queda 
y si necesito una modificacion de convertir ese filtro de primer orden a segundo solo le agrego un cap o un par de caps con equivalencia de 6 uf y listo


----------



## AntonioAA

En los ultimos baffles que he hecho con diferentes parlantes , la inductancia minima que he usado es de 1,3mH ... no olvides que al final la curva de respuesta sube , y asi la compensas un poco con la bobina . Fijate los que he subido ....
Lastima no tienes mediciones de tus parlantes para sacar los archivos y poder simularlos .


----------



## juliangp

Antonio vos decis eso porque la impedancia de woofer sube a altas frecuencias?


----------



## juanfilas

AntonioAA dijo:


> En los ultimos baffles que he hecho con diferentes parlantes , la inductancia minima que he usado es de 1,3mH ... no olvides que al final la curva de respuesta sube , y asi la compensas un poco con la bobina . Fijate los que he subido ....
> Lastima no tienes mediciones de tus parlantes para sacar los archivos y poder simularlos .



Ojo, eso depende del parlante, en muchos casos sube pero en muchos otros baja, sin medir o escucharlo bien es imposible de saber...


----------



## AntonioAA

Juan tiene enorme experiencia mas que yo ... jamas vi una impedancia que baje , siendo el motor magnetico predominantemente inductivo .

Pero en realidad , lo que quise decir que en su ultimo tramo , la RESPUESTA de la mayoria de los woofers sube ( en dB ) , antes de caer definitivamente ....

Esto generalizando , obvio que sin medir y sin curvas del fabricante al menos no se puede adivinar .


----------



## juanfilas

AntonioAA dijo:


> Juan tiene enorme experiencia mas que yo ... jamas vi una impedancia que baje , siendo el motor magnetico predominantemente inductivo .
> 
> Pero en realidad , lo que quise decir que en su ultimo tramo , la RESPUESTA de la mayoria de los woofers sube ( en dB ) , antes de caer definitivamente ....
> 
> Esto generalizando , obvio que sin medir y sin curvas del fabricante al menos no se puede adivinar .



La curva de impedancia sube siempre, yo hablaba de la respuesta en frecuencia  y ahí como te dije, con woofers de conos rígidos (como algunos de los que vos tenes) casi siempre sube un poco o tiene ruptura audible, pero en casi todos los otros casos, es al reves, se "extinguen" solos.

Saludos!


----------



## osk_rin

Bien, 
por lo de la subida de impedancia, de que sube, sube, pero por esa razon hice la recomendacion de la pag, y le agrague una compensasin de impedancia, creo que, hare una bobina de 1.2 mH, y pruebo como me va, los conos de mis woofers son bastante rigidos no son de papel, son alguna mezcla de fibra de vidrio con algo mas, solo se que los llaman "GC cones".
ya tengo los componentes del crossover pero tendre que usar un par de caps eletroliticos no polarizados para el tweeter, aunque sean temporales despues compro de los "amarillos" asi como el de la imagen






las bobinas, no las he hecho no he comprado cobre, ni heconstruido los carretes. XD

saludos


----------



## osk_rin

Ya he armado el crossover y he hecho un pruba parcial, este fue el corte final elegido;

Tambien le agregue una compensacion de impedancia:



Pero mi duda es que si tengo realmente bien calculada la resistencia de compensacion del tweeter, coloque una resistencia en paralelo de 12Ω:
Ver el archivo adjunto 100789
Ya que no entendi claramete lo que estaba publicado en el tutorial de DIYAudio alguien me pude sacar de dudas?
http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/mult...ossovers-without-measurement.html#post2587237
saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA

NO!! no es solo en paralelo!  . el proposito es que el filtro "Vea" una impedancia igual a la del tweeter!!
Si te fijas en el diagrama , hay una resistencia de 5 en serie primero .... es confuso en ese caso . Se pone luego de la union capacitor bobina.


----------



## osk_rin

yo estime lo sigueinte segun entendi:
Rparalelo= (4*12)/(4+12)= 3ohms
Aunque es un valor un 1 ohm menor a la impednacia del tw quize probar con ese valor, supongo que se busca encontrar una resistencia que al hacer esa operacion de en este caso 4 ohms cierto?

por otra parte si uso una resistencia de 24 ohms
R paralelo = (4*24)/(4+24) = 96/28 = 3.4 ohms
------------- = (4*36)/(4+36) = 144/40 0 3.6 ohms

segun yo necesito aumentar la resistencia en paraleo XD


----------



## AntonioAA

Con resistencia en paralelo MODIFICAS LA RESPUESTA DEL FILTRO . Debes lograr la atenuacion con la misma resistencia vista . 
Ya que estuviste por ahi , aqui esta el calculador para esto:

http://www.mh-audio.nl/att.asp


----------



## osk_rin

Pues bien, para que batallar XD ..

Almenos intente decifrar el porque recomendaba eso aquel autor  ya modificare ese detalle, muchas gracias


----------



## Fitap

El alambre de cobre de los inductores da lo mismo si es alambre esmaltado que alambre desnudo? De que espesor seria recomendable el alambre ?


----------



## Tacatomon

Fitap dijo:


> El alambre de cobre de los inductores da lo mismo si es alambre esmaltado que alambre desnudo? De que espesor seria recomendable el alambre ?



Tiene que ser Esmaltado si o Si.

El alambre desnudo haría contacto consigo mismo durante toda la bobina, haciendo una inductancia *Cero*.

Saludos al foro!

PS: Para 100W vas bien con AWG18.


----------



## Fitap

Tacatomon dijo:


> Tiene que ser Esmaltado si o Si.
> 
> El alambre desnudo haría contacto consigo mismo durante toda la bobina, haciendo una inductancia *Cero*.
> 
> Saludos al foro!
> 
> PS: Para 100W vas bien con AWG18.




Se agradece Tacatomon !

Saludos.


----------



## Fitap

Calcule el crossover y me ha quedado bastante grande los elementos para el filtro del woofer a la frecuencia que quiero cortar 300 Hz, me esta dando un capacitor de 140.236 uF y una bobina de 4.014 mH, que segun Shavano, tengo que enrrollar 50 metros de alambre de cobre 0.94 mm, 200 vueltas, en mas o menos 11 capas, y la bobina me queda de 7 cms de nucleo x 1.7 de alto.

He leido que la bobina se puede sacrificar usando nucleo de hierro, pero que hay del condensador ? se consiguen de esos valores ? he visto que se usan para motores electricos de esa medida, da lo mismo en este caso ?

Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA

El sub suele ser problematico para hacerle divisor pasivo .... son valores normales los que te dan para esas frecuencias. 
Por eso se usa tanto el sub activo . Ademas tenes mucha perdida en el alambre . Que resistencia te da la bobina?? 
Si pones nucleo de hierro ... es muy facil que sature . Y los capacitores vas a tener que caer en electroliticos , lo cual tampoco es muy bueno . 

Fijate hasta donde podes subir la frecuencia de corte como para que se achiquen esos valores .

Bienvenido a la Ingeniería !!


----------



## Fitap

AntonioAA dijo:


> Que resistencia te da la bobina??



Si uso crossover de 1er orden, me queda una bobina para el sub de 0.87 Ohms usando 1.04 mm de diametro y 41 metros de cable.




AntonioAA dijo:


> Bienvenido a la Ingeniería !!



Ahhh me estaban esperando ...  pise el palito si?

Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA

Para tu congoja, esa resistencia es bastante alta , deberias usar alambre de 1,2 y jugar un poco con la forma geometrica , que te puede ayudar a bajarla ( pista: hacela mas angosta y mayor diametro ) .

Por otra parte : como te dije , veria hasta donde puede llegar a reproducir bien tu woofer ( yo diria que podes estirarlo hasta 1000Hz ) , con eso se te achica la bobina ( alrededor de 2,5mHy ) con lo cual es mas facil hacerla....

La otra y mas perfecta , es conseguirte un amplificadorcito , hacerte un crossover activo que hay varios y muy buenos aqui ... y entrar sino en la biamplificacion , al menos un subwoofer como los comerciales .


----------



## Fitap

Gracias por responder AntonioAA, ya que esta te consulto por la resistencia de la bobina, es una buena bobina aquella que mas bajo ohms tiene ?

Dejo otro link donde se puede calcular crossover, L-Pads, Zobel.

http://www.erseaudio.com/CrossoverCalculators


----------



## AntonioAA

Fitap dijo:


> Gracias por responder AntonioAA, ya que esta te consulto por la resistencia de la bobina, es una buena bobina aquella que mas bajo ohms tiene ?


Obvio! REsistencia=Perdida . Si tenes 1 ohm de resistencia de bobina y 8ohms de parlante ... hace las cuentas!!


----------



## ramirez1208

Juan Jose dijo:


> Bueno Pablo. Aca te subo algunos datos que creo te servirán para aproximar tu filtro. Siempre la impresión de escucha es lo que finalmente dara por terminado tu filtro.
> En este caso las formulas son las mismas que las de hojas iniciales solo que no calculamos el woofer.
> Tenemos entonces que:
> 
> FL 250 Hz
> FH 4500 Hz
> Resulta Fm: 1061 Hz.
> 
> Para el tweter C1 es 1.96 uf ceramico por 400 v. (puedes hacerlo con uno de 3.3 uf en paralelo con uno de 4.7 uf). L1 es de 0.64 mHy. Alambre de 1mm2 o mas y nucleo de aire.
> 
> Para el medio bajo tenemos cuatro componentes:
> Inicialmente un capacitor de 56 uf x 100 v (aca no te queda otra que o especiales para audio 8carisimos) o polarizados en cantra y del doble de capacidad). En serie con este va una bobina de 1.4 mHy. En paralelo con el medio-bajo va un capacitor de 1 uf x 400 v (poliester) y una bobina de 6.4 mHy tambien de nuecleo de aire.
> 
> Para el tweeter para mi hay que bajarle unos 6 Db porque tiene muy buena ganancia a frecuencias altas. Pero inicialmente yo probaria asi.
> 
> Al ser un filtro de 12 db por octava la potencia en el tweter se baja en el mejor de los casos al 0.063 valor unitario. Esto es por 300 w te da unos 20 rms en el mismo. Pero esto no es tan real ya que la pendiente no es brusca ni cuadrada. por lo tanto en principio colócale una resistencia de 10 ohms y 20 watts para probar y luego vas midiendo la tensión entre bornes del mismo que no supere la equivalente a la potencia rms que dice la hoja de datos. Otra forma es calcular las r equivalentes en el PCP files para una potencia de 80watts y una atenuacion de 6 db y colocarle esas resistencias.
> Las resistencias van despues del filtro no antes porque ahi si disipan mucho calor, en cambio despues del filtro no tanto ya que el mismo filtro ya bajo potencia.
> 
> saludos y suerte
> 
> Juan Jose



Hola amigos. Los condensadores para el tweeter deben conectarse en serie no en paralelo.
Saludos.


----------



## Juan Jose

Si es asi. Perdon por el furcio!!. 
saludos
Juan Jose


----------



## Fitap

Hola foro,

He visto que algunas marcas, JBL, Infinity, y alguna otra que seguro tambien lo tendra, en el diseño de sus crossovers pasivos en audio hifi, a cada capacitor le colocan uno de 0.01 uF en paralelo.

Que funcion cumple ese capacitor de 1 pF en paralelo ?

Saludos.


----------



## sancas

Hola a todos 
Ha caido en mis manos un Beyma f-350
y tiene roto un condensador que lleva en serie con una resistencia y los do van en paralelo en el pasa bajo al principio del filtro , no tengo ni idea de la funcion que realizan
quisiera que me ayudaran con el valor de ese condensador pues no puedo ver nada de lo que pone al estar en malas condicioneS. 

Gracias y un saludo al foro.


----------



## AntonioAA

sancas dijo:


> Hola a todos
> Ha caido en mis manos un Beyma f-350
> y tiene roto un condensador que lleva en serie con una resistencia y los do van en paralelo en el pasa bajo al principio del filtro , no tengo ni idea de la funcion que realizan
> quisiera que me ayudaran con el valor de ese condensador pues no puedo ver nada de lo que pone al estar en malas condicioneS.
> 
> Gracias y un saludo al foro.



en paralelo "al principio del filtro" ??? , si esta en paralelo al parlante DESPUES DEL FILTRO es una red Zobel para compensar la inductancia de la bobina . Para calcularlo necesitas saber la Le y la Re del parlante:

http://www.mh-audio.nl/iec.asp


----------



## sancas

Si, yo al principio tambien pense en una zobel
pero esta en serie con una resitencia de 8,2 y luego los dos en paralelo.
La resitencia esta conectada justo a la entrada en el negativo y el condensador en en positivo del woofer.
En la salida del woofer

Hay va una foto es el amarillo


----------



## LuisTesla

Bobinas juntas en un mismo plano


----------



## Juan Jose

Fitap dijo:


> Hola foro,
> 
> He visto que algunas marcas, JBL, Infinity, y alguna otra que seguro tambien lo tendra, en el diseño de sus crossovers pasivos en audio hifi, a cada capacitor le colocan uno de 0.01 uF en paralelo.
> 
> Que funcion cumple ese capacitor de 1 pF en paralelo ?
> 
> Saludos.



Hola. Puedes subir fotos o esquemas de esos crossovers??. 
La verdad que nunca vi ninguno. ! 

saludos

Juan José.





sancas dijo:


> Si, yo al principio tambien pense en una zobel
> pero esta en serie con una resitencia de 8,2 y luego los dos en paralelo.
> La resitencia esta conectada justo a la entrada en el negativo y el condensador en en positivo del woofer.
> En la salida del woofer
> 
> Hay va una foto es el amarillo




Hola. Como es el código del filtro???
saludos

juan Jose


----------



## Fitap

Juan Jose dijo:


> Hola. Puedes subir fotos o esquemas de esos crossovers??.
> La verdad que nunca vi ninguno. !
> 
> saludos
> 
> Juan José.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si claro. Segun lo que estuve leyendo, los caps de 0.01 serian de grado audio (superior), y estarian "bendiciendo"  a los caps de menor grado. Corrijanme si entendi mal.
> 
> http://www.jbl.com/resources/Brands...edDocuments/en-US/technicalsheet/L100t ts.pdf


----------



## sancas

Hola de nuevo. 
El modelo es el f-350 de beyma y hay un numero  que pone 3003 no se si es el codigo.

Mande un mensaje a beyma y me ha dicho que no tienen referencia de ese filtro porque es muy antiguo, pero que el condensador amarillo es de 8,2 uf .

No solo lleva bobinas en el mismo plano, si no que ademas  el pasa banda para el medio es como un pasa alto, la unica diferencia es que corta un poco mas abajo, solo lleva un condesador de 8,2 y una bobina de 0,6 mh y segun dicen es de segundo orden, no tengo muchos conocimientos en esto pero creo que deberia de llevar el doble para hacer de pasa bandas bueno gracias por el interes y un saludo........


----------



## sancas

hola de nuevo tengo otra consulta cuando calculáis los filtros con lspcad 5.25 veo que siempre el programa te pone una resistencia delante de la bobina o condensador.

Hay que poner la resistencia en la construcción del filtro o no hace falta?

Gracias y un saludo........


----------



## Kebra

Para las bobinas yo uso de "carrete" caño blanco de pvc para desagüe de 2", y uso el mismo para hacer el puerto de sintonía del bass reflex. Buen diámetro, y de ancho no mas 15 mm. De cualquier manera, sobre todo para bajas frecuencias, conviene mantener la impedancia bastante cerca de la impedancia nominal, para no sobrecargar el amplificador. Yo para mis primogénitos usé alambre de 1mm. 

Núcleo de aire siempre.

Corrijo:

La R hace referencia a la resistencia interna de la bobina o capacitor. Es una guía para que la bobina tenga la resistencia "ideal" para que de todo perfecto. Pero en la práctica, la acercarás lo máximo posible.


----------



## sancas

Esta es la resistencia a la que me referia


----------



## aguirregus

Como dice Kebra, es la resistencia del alambre de la bobina, se supone que la bobina que fabriques debe tener esa misma resistencia en corriente continua. La incorporan al gráfico para que se asemeje mas a la realidad el cálculo.


----------



## sancas

Gracias por responder , 

Es conveniente siempre introducir las dos mediciones, la impedancia y la frecuencia al programa antes de calcular el filtro. 

He visto algunas imágenes donde solo le ponen la frecuencia.

Saludos.........


----------



## EdgardoCas

Juan Jose dijo:


> Ahora este filtro es de 6 db/octava. (una octava es el doble o la mitad de la frecuencia de cruce). Cuanto mas db/octavas corta tu filtro, mas protegidos tienes tus parlantes de medios y tweeter de la energía que no quieres que reproduzcan. Un filtro de 1 orden recorta el 50 % de la energía que uno de 2 orden. Este hace que la potencia de tus componentes de alta frecuencia deba ser menor y por lo tanto mas económicos.
> Otra ventaja de un filtro de orden 2 es que la separación de frecuencias entre parlantes es mejor y por lo tanto las distorsiones mucho menor. El medio no reproduce parte de frecuencias bajas ni altas y el bajo reproduce menos cantidad de medios. Esto genera menor distorsión.
> El inconveniente es que es mas complicado y tiene el doble de componentes.
> Aca un diagrama de un filtro de tres vias y orden 2.
> 
> aca el calculo de las bobinas y capacitores.
> 
> Falta la bobina en serie con el woofer. L4



Hola Juan José, muchas gracias por el trabajo que te has tomado. Quisiera consultarte sobre las fórmulas del crossover de tres vías porque hay términos que no me quedan claros.

Para el cálculo de C1, todo bien: es uno sobre 4pi por impedancia del twitter por la frecuencia de corte del twitter, ok? 

En el C2 se me complica, porque no entiendo qué es ZML, la impedancia del medio a la frecuencia de corte más baja?, f al cuadrado de M es la frecuencia de corte del medio, pero cuál la de arriba o la de abajo? 

Si pudieras aclararme el tema de los subíndices te lo agradecería.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola, si por supuesto. 
La impedancia del parlante varía con la frecuencia como sabrás. 
Por eso, al tener un filtro PASO DE BANDA o pasabanda como es el del medio (tiene corte inferior (cuando se cruza con el woofer) y tiene corte superior (cuando se corta con el tweeter) es que debes tener en cuenta que las dos impedancias no son iguales.

Por eso, ZML significa impedancia del altavoz cuando está resonando a la frecuencia de corte baja (o sea en un filtro con frecuencias de 500 - 5000 sería la impedancia a 500 hz). 
Luego ZMH es la impedancia pero cuando está resonando a la frecuencia de corte alta, en el ejemplo anterior es a 5000 hz). 


Espero ser claro. 

suerte

Juan José.


----------



## EdgardoCas

Gracias Juan José, otra más de la fórmula de C2:  fM (al cuadrado) es la frecuencia de corte del parlante medio, pero cuál la de arriba (H) o la de abajo (L)?


----------



## Juan Jose

no, es la frecuencia de corte medio. 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/divisor-frecuencias-crossover-8691/#post51728

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## diego_z

hola , mi gran preguntatonta es , si tengo un parlante de 8 ohm mas un tweter de 8 ohm y un ampli de 8 ohm , con este divisor se bajaria a la mitad la impedancia? afectaria mi amplificador ? , un saludo , muy buen post


----------



## salomon103

El amplificador solo ve los ohms del parlante de medios-graves los agudos con el crossover de cualquier orden anula los ohms de este.


----------



## AntonioAA

salomon103 dijo:


> El amplificador solo ve los ohms del parlante de medios-graves los agudos con el crossover de cualquier orden anula los ohms de este.



El amplificador "ve" una impedancia que va variando generalmente con la frecuencia. 
El crossover justamente se encarga de eso , ya que a media que sube la frecuencia , AUMENTA su impedancia en graves y DISMINUYE la de agudos ...
Segun el diseño , esto hace que en baja frecuencia la impedancia sea PARECIDA a la del woofer y en alta a la del Tweeter  ....


----------



## LuisTesla

Recuerdo hace muchos años atras, yo hice la misma pregunta en una casa de electronica:  " Y que pasa con la impedancia del Tweeter? "  y con gran autoridad me respondieron " No pibe el capacitor del tweeter chupa todo a si que solo preocupate por la impedancia del Woofer" . No deja de ser un concepto muy extendido de los amos del Audio del Mostrador.


----------



## salomon103

Bueno para el caso, cualquier respuesta contesta la pregunta.


----------



## Fitap

Hola, queria preguntarles por una duda que tengo en el disenio de un XO pasivo de 3 vias, segundo orden, bobina y capcitor, es en las bobina del tweeter que se coloca en paralelo con el mismo, y la duda es que la bobina del tweeter al no ser de muchos mH, generalmente no llegan a 1 mH, la resistencia en ohm es muy baja, segun el alambre que se utilice, como por ejemplo una bobina con alambre de 1.2 de seccion, queda con una resistencia de 0.3 Ohm en 0.6 mH de inductancia.

La pregunta es la siguiente: al estar en paralelo, deberia de ser 2 o 3 ohm? una bobina en paralelo con bajo omiaje no estaria mutilando el tweeter?

Saludos.


----------



## crimson

Hola Fitap, si fuera en corriente continua estaríamos de acuerdo, lo que pasa es que la bobina, al trabajar en corriente alterna, no tiene resistencia, sino reactancia, que depende de la frecuencia Xl= 2pi x f x L
en este caso, a 3 KHz, una bobina de 0,5mH tiene una resistencia equivalente de 9,4 ohms.
Saludos C


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

hola.
¿hay alguna forma de calcular la potencia necesaria en las resistencias de atenuacion para los tweeters?


----------



## Fogonazo

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> hola.
> ¿hay alguna forma de calcular la potencia necesaria en las resistencias de atenuacion para los tweeters?



Sip
Haces una estimación/cálculo de acuerdo a la potencia del amplificador y con esta las tensiones de trabajo de las resistencias a las frecuencias de los filtros.

Sin mas datos hasta aquí llegamos.


----------



## AntonioAA

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/filtros_pasivos/filtrospasivos.html#filtros_lpad


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

muchas gracias a los dos


----------



## Kebra

crimson dijo:


> Hola Fitap, si fuera en corriente continua estaríamos de acuerdo, lo que pasa es que la bobina, al trabajar en corriente alterna, no tiene resistencia, sino reactancia, que depende de la frecuencia Xl= 2pi x f x L
> en este caso, a 3 KHz, una bobina de 0,5mH tiene una resistencia equivalente de 9,4 ohms.
> Saludos C



Eso no es necesariamente cierto. Jugando con la sección del alambre se puede obtener la impedancia deseada, sin comprometer la inductancia. De hecho, en cada bobina que hice para crossovers, me valí de esto para lograr una impedancia lo mas plana posible. Incluso los softwares avanzados indican la "Re" óptima de cada bobina, en cada crossover simulado.
La reactancia no me interesa, me interesa la impedancia, al variar la Re(cosa que puedo hacer a voluntad), tengo a la reactancia agarrada de los... electrones... 

Además hay que tener en cuenta que esa bobina no está sola en el universo, está conectada al circuito, y la impedancia de los parlantes no es plana (ojalá fuera!).


----------



## sergiot

En cierta forma si, la reactancia inductiva es la resistencia en ohms que ofrece la bobina a dicha frecuencia, por mas que modifiques el alambre o lo que sea, para el calculo solo se toma en cuanta la impedancia de la misma en Henry, y es verdad, ojala los parlantes tuviesen las impedancias siempre es su valor, pero no.


----------



## AntonioAA

Muchachos: me parece que se estan mezclando un poco ... el amigo Crimson te quiso decir que la impedancia en alterna se hace mucho mayor que la resistencia de la bobina ... PERO tampoco es de despreciar ya que es perdida pura de potencia ... de modo que hay que tenerla en cuenta en el diseño .
Variando la resistencia de la bobina no modificas la inductancia y solo introducis PERDIDA .
Obviamente que el parlante es un modelo complejo , tal como describieron los genios de Thiele y Small . Hay que tener en cuenta todo ... por eso existen hermosos softwares que permiten simular la respuesta del conjunto , resultando valores de componentes del crossover que no responden a los que se obtienen teoricos sobre una Re fija.


----------



## MFK08

Estoy haciendo unas cajas de dos vías con los siguientes componentes 
Selenium 10PW7
Selenium DT150
estoy en el calculo del filtro de segundo orden, la frecuencia elegida es 4KHz, por que es la que  recomienda el fabricante del driver.
según la hoja de datos la impedancia de cada componente a dicha frecuancia es ZW=18 ohm y ZT = 11 ohm (espero haber interpretado bien las curvas). con esos valores me queda asi
C1 = 1.8uf
L1 = 0.87mHy
C2 = 1.1uf
L2 = 1.43uf
Hasta aca creo que todo bien ahora mi duda es si es necesario una red L-Pad para atenuar el driver, y me gustaria agregar una proteccion al driver, sencillo me parece que el que lleva la lamparita estaria bien, pero como la agrego?


----------



## MFK08

sigo analizando las hojas de datos y veo que el woofer llega hasta los 4kh que es donde pienso cortarlo sera suficiente con un filtro de primer orden? o dejarlo sin filtrar?


----------



## francosaurio

Hola gente, queria consultarles sobre que crossover poner. La idea es hacer 2 bafles con parlantes jbl selenium 12PW7. 
WinISD me da volumen 81 litros, bassbox 67 litros. Me gustaria que sea de dos vias, los usaria para reproducir voces en una banda de rock, pero tambien quiero poder conectar una compactera y escuchar musica en cd.


----------



## urubamba

Francosaurio

Hace falta saber el tweeter que vas a usar y a qué frecuencia sería bueno cruzar, la pendiente ( orden del filtro ) , etc, etc. 


http://www.revistacec.com/didactica/3034-altavoces-y-filtros-3034.html

https://wizardaudio.wordpress.com/2011/11/25/reflexiones-sobre-redes-de-cruce-crossovers/

http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/crossovers.htm

Suerte !


----------



## francosaurio

urubamba, gracias por responder.
Esperaba puedan recomendarme el tweeter, la verdad es que no quiero gastar mucho ($300 aprox c/u). Mirando la hoja de datos del parlante, 2 Khz pareceria bien para cortar el woofer. El crossover que estaba pensando poner es el tonhalle, de 2Khz y 300W, 2 vias. Puede andar ese?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No podes cortar en 2kH ningun tweeter de los que venden en el país, y menos en 2º orden con un xover genérico. Es una frecuencia de corte muy baja para un tweeter "comunardo".
Tal vez puedas usar un driver de compresión (con bocina y toda la bola) que se cortan alrededor de esa frecuencia, pero de ahí a que salga "algo bueno" con ese xover comercial genérico hay un camino muuuuuy largo...


----------



## francosaurio

Dr, gracias por el consejo.
La respuesta en frecuencia del parlante dice 40-4,5 Khz a -10 db. 
Cual seria la frecuencia maxima a cortar con este woofer?
Dr, adjunto la hoja de datos del woofer y del tweeter que estoy estimandolo, podria orientarme que crossover poner?


----------



## Juan Jose

MFK08 dijo:


> sigo analizando las hojas de datos y veo que el woofer llega hasta los 4kh que es donde pienso cortarlo sera suficiente con un filtro de primer orden? o dejarlo sin filtrar?



Hola. 
En principio, puedes probar no cortar el woofer. Ese parlante tiene cinta de cobre, no llega muy arriba. 
Ahora, el driver-tweeter que elegiste es de fenolico, lo que tampoco llega muy arriba (fijate que no supra los 15khz). 
Con esos componentes vas a tener que probar varios cortes, arrancando de los 4khz. 

Lpad, ni hablar, tu woofer tiene 95 db y el tweeter 108. Por lo menso 6 db hay que bajarle pero tambien depende del corte. 
Si lo cortas a 7.5 khz no vas a necesitar tanto. 

suerte y saludos. 
Juan Jose


----------



## Kebra

Si me guío por la impedancia y haciendo las cosas bien, ese "woofer" lo cortaría a la mitad, con un soplete de acetileno.

Si desprecio la advertencia que me da esa curva, me estiro hasta 3 KHz máximo, pero la curva de respuesta en frecuencia lo primero que me dice es "no compres este parlante". A mi, que soy un loco. Hay variaciones de mas de 10 dB.

El tweeter en cambio tiene una respuesta casi plana y una impedancia plana. NO CONFÍO en esas curvas. Yo mediría todos los parámetros. YO, que soy un loquito.

Y para emparejar ese desastre vas a necesitar Zobel y todo recurso que tengas al alcance de la mano.



Muchachos perdonen el off topic, pero recuerdo que había 2 o 3 aplicaciones que permitían pasar un gráfico a un archivo zma. Es decir, importabas la imagen y ajustabas algunos parámetros para obtener la curva en un formato que se podía importar con soft de diseño.
Alguien recuerda el nombre de alguna?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

francosaurio dijo:


> Dr, gracias por el consejo.
> La respuesta en frecuencia del parlante dice 40-4,5 Khz a -10 db.
> Cual seria la frecuencia maxima a cortar con este woofer?
> Dr, adjunto la hoja de datos del woofer y del tweeter que estoy estimandolo, podria orientarme que crossover poner?


Fijate las especificaciones del tweeter y del woofer!!
El tweeter es un "super-tweeter" diseñado para darle caña en altas frecuencias. Segun las especificaciones (no lo dice explícitamente pero se deduce fácil) la menor frecuencia de corte es de maso los 5 kHz con un filtro de 2º orden, pero yo lo cortaría mas arriba.
El problema es el woofer, que como te dijo Kebra tiene una curva de respuesta bastante fea (suponiendo que en realidad sea esa ) y ni loco va a llegar al punto que debés cortar el tweeter!

*Conclusión:*
O agregás un driver de compresión que pueda bajar hasta cerca de 1kHz y operar hasta los 7kHz sin drama, y ahí ponés el tweeter (3 vías). O hacés lo mejor y buscás otros woofers y otros tweeters a ver si logras un par que anden mas cerca entre sí.
O si ya los tenés... estás complicado y vas a tener que armar una caja y medir a ver que onda la respuesta que te dá... pero desde ya que el woofer y el tweeter no son compatibles para un dos vías...


----------



## francosaurio

Podrian recomendarme un woofer mejor y mas o menos parecido el precio?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

francosaurio dijo:


> Podrian recomendarme un woofer mejor y mas o menos parecido el precio?


Mejor que vos hagás las búsquedas y las selecciones. Por que si nó, tenemos que ponernos a buscar nosotros en base a tus necesidades....hummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
Cuando los tengás, volvé para que veamos que tal vá...


----------



## Penique2000

Buenas tardes. Quería consultarle a los expertos porque he tenido un problema con un crossover que ha quemado la bobina pasa altos y no se exactamente porque sucedió.

Tengo la impresión que he seleccionado mal unas resistencias que coloqué para atenuar la salida que va al driver de agudos. La cuestión es asi: el filtro es de 2do orden con cruce en 1800Hz, pero tambien tiene 3 resitencias (2 de 20W-2RJ y 1 20W-3-R9J) y dos lamparas protectoras de 12.8V-26.8W.

 El filtro está colocado en un bafle para bajo (instrumento) que tiene un parlante DAS de 400W RMS-8ohms y un driver LEEA de 30W 8 ohms. Yo agregué, en la salida de agudos, una resistencia en serie de 22 ohms 10W y en paralelo otra de 15 ohms 10W, con lo que había logrado un atenuación importante con el fin no solo de proteger el driver sino también de bajar bastante el volumen. El tema es que por alguna razón la bobina se quemó y la resistencia que estaba en serie cortó una pata, quedando desconectado el driver.

Ahora bien, mi duda es si la bobina se quemó antes de que se corte la pata de la resistencia o justamente fue el corte de esta patita la que provocó la quema de la bobina. El resto de los componentes es: C1 :15uF 100V, C2: 4.3uF 250V, L1 (no alcanzo a ver los valores) y L2 (quemada) nucleo aire 0.8Mh. Les agradecería enormemente si me pueden orientar en esto ya que no quisiera rearmar el filtro y que pasara lo mismo o quemar el woofer u otro componente. He estado leyendo mucho en este foro y otros pero el problema es muy específico y no logro comprender completamente todo.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Pone un esquema completo de como esta conectado todo.


----------



## Penique2000

Hola Dr. Zoidberg. Había subido unas fotos pero desaparecieron. Las subo de nuevo












Este es el filtro. Las resistencias las puse por fuera del circuito.


----------



## Penique2000

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Pone un esquema completo de como esta conectado todo.



Fijate si este sirve. Lo hice yo mismo, espero que este bien.


----------



## sergiot

Lo único que te puede decir es que las resistencias de atenuación que le colocaste en el driver se colocan previo al divisor, pensá que el divisor se calcula con la impedancia del driver y al poner resistencias sobre el mismo le cambia la impedancia que "ve" el divisor, eso genera que la frecuencia de corte no sea la calculada originalmente.


----------



## Penique2000

sergiot dijo:


> Lo único que te puede decir es que las resistencias de atenuación que le colocaste en el driver se colocan previo al divisor, pensá que el divisor se calcula con la impedancia del driver y al poner resistencias sobre el mismo le cambia la impedancia que "ve" el divisor, eso genera que la frecuencia de corte no sea la calculada originalmente.



Hola Segiot, tengo entendido que realizando una red L-Pad a la salida del divisor el ohmeaje se mantiene constante. Claro que eso lo se ahora después que haber quemado la bobina del divisor. Igualmente no sé si este divisor ya tiene una red de atenuación con esas resistencias cerámicas que tiene el circuito. Por otra parte me gustaría saber cuantos ohms "vió" el divisor con la macana que yo hice. Saludos


----------



## francosaurio

Muchachos que tal? Les comento que compre los parlantes JBL Selenium 12pw7 con driver JBL Selenium D220Ti. Necesitaria ayuda para el croosover, para que la respuesta del conjunto sea lo mas pareja posible.


----------



## sergiot

Si lo que hiciste fue una red L-pad calculada como corresponde no creo que joda al divisor, pero si solo pusiste las resistencia para aplacar el nivel sonoro hasta que te gustó, no creo que sea lo correcto, pero mas allá de eso tu bobina se quemó por otras razones.

Alambre muy fino para la potencia aplicada, no hay otra explicación, pensá que está después de un capacitor, por lo tanto gran parte de espectro de baja frecuencia está atenuado.


----------



## Juan Jose

Penique2000 dijo:


> Buenas tardes. Quería consultarle a los expertos porque he tenido un problema con un crossover que ha quemado la bobina pasa altos y no se exactamente porque sucedió.
> 
> Hola. Que tipo de construcción tenía la bobina?. Osea, alambre de que diámetro y tipo de núcleo?.
> Que potencia maneja el conjunto (woofer mas driver).
> Ese divisor es original del equipo?.
> Marca y modelo??.
> saludos y suerte
> 
> Juan José.
> 
> 
> 
> francosaurio dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> Muchachos que tal? Les comento que compre los parlantes JBL Selenium 12pw7 con driver JBL Selenium D220Ti. Necesitaria ayuda para el croosover, para que la respuesta del conjunto sea lo mas pareja posible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El tipo de bafle es fundamental, es para PA o monitoreo?.
> Tienes  las curvas de los componentes, fijate tu una frecuencia de cruce y luego deberías ir buscando atenuación en el driver seguramente para igual spl.
> 
> saludos y suerte
> 
> Juan José.
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## francosaurio

Basicamente, quiero las cajas para reproducir voces en una banda de rock (en los ensayos), pero tambien quiero poder ponerle musica y que suene dentro de todo, parejo.
El tema es que, lo mas facil creo que seria comprar un divisor que corte en 2 Khz? Mi otra duda es que pasa con la atenuacion del driver? tiene mas sensibilidad que el woofer. Tengo si o si que hacerlo a medida o puedo comprar uno hecho? Las cajas me salen de 81 litros en el programa de calculo.
Subo la hoja del driver, la del woofer la subi hace un tiempito


----------



## sergiot

Si tenes que atenuar el driver no vas a tener drama, el tema es al revés, atenuar el woofer.

El corte lo podes hacer basándote en la frecuencia de resonancia del driver, de ese valor te vas al doble para asegurarte de no hacerlo trabajar en esa zona, además tené en cuenta que cuanto mas abajo lo haces andar al driver, menor potencia le podes entregar, y en eso entra en juego el orden del filtro.

Hacerlo bien conlleva mucho tiempo, cálculos y mediciones, pero queda bien y confiable, hacerlo al tanteo sale lo sale, ni bien ni mal.


----------



## Penique2000

Hola Juan José, gracias por responder. En el esquema están la mayoría de los datos de la plaqueta divisora. En el caso de la bobina q se quemó el núcleo es de aire y tenia 0.8 Mh con alambre 0.7mm. La plaqueta la compré armada y la caja la armé yo y tiene un parlante DAS 15L 400W de 8 ohms y el diver es un Leea de 8ohms 30W


----------



## Juan Jose

Penique2000 dijo:


> Hola Juan José, gracias por responder. En el esquema están la mayoría de los datos de la plaqueta divisora. En el caso de la bobina q se quemó el núcleo es de aire y tenia 0.8 Mh con alambre 0.7mm. La plaqueta la compré armada y la caja la armé yo y tiene un parlante DAS 15L 400W de 8 ohms y el diver es un Leea de 8ohms 30W



Hola. Y la caja es para bajo eléctrico??. 
Me parece que tenés un exceso de potencia en el driver que recalentó la bobina. Para 300 watts rms de salida de amplificador, normalmente va alambre de 1.2 - 1.3 mm 2 de sección. 

Como conectaste todo?. Está sintonizado el bafle?. 

Por último, tienes a mano la curva del driver LEEA para sacar bien la impedancia a frecuencia de cruce?. Por ahí el cruce del cros está justo en su frecuencia de resonancia. 

Bueno, suerte 

juan josé.


----------



## Penique2000

Juan Jose, lamentablemente no tengo mas datos del driver Leea, pero la caja la arme yo mismo, y si esta calculada para bajo eléctrico.


----------



## Penique2000

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Pone un esquema completo de como esta conectado todo.



Pudiste ver el esquema que subí?


----------



## Juan Jose

francosaurio dijo:


> Basicamente, quiero las cajas para reproducir voces en una banda de rock (en los ensayos), pero tambien quiero poder ponerle musica y que suene dentro de todo, parejo.
> El tema es que, lo mas facil creo que seria comprar un divisor que corte en 2 Khz? Mi otra duda es que pasa con la atenuacion del driver? tiene mas sensibilidad que el woofer. Tengo si o si que hacerlo a medida o puedo comprar uno hecho? Las cajas me salen de 81 litros en el programa de calculo.
> Subo la hoja del driver, la del woofer la subi hace un tiempito



Hola. Me parece que acá_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1008029/ _ya habímos hablado de algo de esto. 

Sigo insistiendo en que el parlante NO es muy bueno por lo menos en especificaciones pero como compraste un driver y lo vas a utilizar para voces una primera prueba es dejar el woofer libre y cortar el driver alrededor de los 2500 - 2750 hz con un crosover de 18 db por lo menos o 3er órden. 
Si te guias por las curvas puedes sacar la impedancia del driver a esa frecuencia de corte, y luego hacer las pruebas. Tambien puedes medir con el ARTA el driver y de esa curva tomar los datos. 

Respecto del Lpad, si vas a tener que usarlo porque la diferencia de presión es bastante importante. 

Saludos y suerte. 

Juan José.


----------



## pantry2

Hola gente vengo a solicitar su ayuda... Paso a explicar lo que estoy haciendo tengo unos monitores de escenario de 10 pulgadas 2 vías ahora estoy diseñando el crossover de 2 vías segundo orden 
Estos son los componentes driver de 1'...
http://www.eighteensound.it/Desktop...http://www.eighteensound.it/print_footer.html
1 woofera 10
'http://www.eminence.com/speakers/speaker-detail/?model=Delta_10A
Empezamos a calcular:
El cruce lo voy a hacer a 3000hz
En el driver la impedancia está al rededor de 9hom según la hoja de datos
El woofer la impedancia está un poquito más arriba de 15ohm así que asumo 16ohm según hoja de datos
Empiezo por favor si le erró me avisan 
C1: 1/(4.Pi.9.3000hz)=2.9473uf que usaría dos capacitores de 1.5uf
C2: 1/(4.Pi.16.3000hz)=1.6579uf que usaría 1.5uf ya que no consigo esos valores
L1: ztw/(Pi.3000hz)=0.95mhy
L2: zw/(Pi.3000hz)=1.697mhy 
Hasta hay todo bien ahora empiezan los problemas: 
Fui a que me haganr las bobinas ya que no se como hacerlas... Y en la casa de.bobinados me dijeron que les triaga el diámetro del núcleo cantidad de vueltas diámetro de alambre... Ahora no se si se lo pedí mal oh nose no entendi.. Y le dije si supiera todo eso las armaba yo... Bueno me mandó a comprar un crossover armado... Sin solución si alguien sabe donde puedo mandar a hacerlas se lo voy a agradecer.
Mi siguiente duda es el tema de la atenuación ya que el woofer esta en 98.8db y el driver esta en 109db hay sinceramente no puedo entender si alguien me podria orientar se los voy a agradecer 
Bueno desde ya muchas gracias... Y mi humilde Admiración a todos por todo lo que saben...


----------



## crimson

Es muy común el que pregunten sobre cómo hacer una bobina para crossover, con qué material y con cuántas espiras. Les comento aquí cómo las hago yo, con buen resultado:




usando un programa que está en la web:
http://www.diyaudioandvideo.com/Calculator/Inductor/

Para lograr buenos resultados hay que tener en cuenta un par de detalles, paso a comentarlos.
En primer lugar, uso formas o carretes comerciales de plástico. Como ejemplo pongo la bobina de arriba, necesitaba una de 0,8mH para un divisor de un driver. Elegí un carrete laminado 75 / 20 con las siguientes medidas:

Si bien la sección del medio es cuadrada, y el programa es para sección redonda, en la práctica hay una diferencia insignificante en el resultado. Lo que hay que tener en cuenta es la conversión de milímetros a pulgadas:

y el alambre AWG, en mi caso usé alambre de 0,80:

Así que ya tenemos todo para calcular nuestro inductor, abramos la pantalla principal:

insertamos los datos, en mi caso, los 22mm del diámetro dan 0,9 pulgadas, y el alambre de 0,80 da AWG 20.El ancho del carrete dá una pulgada. La inductancia requerida es de 0,8mHy. Cargamos los datos y le damos Calculate:

Obtenemos estos resultados:

En la bobina que ven más arriba, le dí 200 espiras (con una vuelta de cinta de papel por cada capa) y me dió una inductancia medida de 0,8mHy clavada. 
Como vemos, es un programa muy confiable, se los recomiendo.
Saludos C


----------



## pantry2

Pregunta ya que me surgen una duda con los carreteles cuadrados... desde donde se mide el diámetro del núcleo del carretel.
Desde la punta a punta del cuadro ósea en de vertice a vertice o midiendo un lado..? Perdón sino me supe explicar... Espero me entiendan gracias


----------



## crimson

Hola pantry2, fijate en el dibujo de dónde tomo la medida:
Ver el archivo adjunto 132125
mido simplemente el ancho del carrete, luego lo convierto a pulgadas e ingreso el dato. No tengo una explicación matemática de porqué funciona, simplemente, en la práctica, mido la bobina terminada y me da el valor con bastante exactitud.
Saludos C


----------



## juanfilas

Yo para el cálculo de las bobinas de nucleo rectangular, donde los programas solo tienen núcleos circulares, lo que hago es igualar área, osea, sacas el área del cuadrado/rectángulo y lo igualas con el área del circulo, despejas diámetro del circulo y listo, vas a tener un diámetro equivalente.

Acir = Pi x d2/ 4        -            Arec= LxL

Pi x d2/4 = LxL

d2/4= (LxL) / Pi

d2= ((LxL)/Pi)x4)

d= sqr((LxL)/Pi)x4)

(si encuentran error en el despeje avisen  )


----------



## polilapo

Buenas tardes a todos. Soy nuevo y estoy intentando hacerme unos bafles HI-FI y estoy en la parte de los divisores, he encontrado infinidad de formulas y todas dan diferentes valores para las mismas frecuencias de cortes y no se si es lo mismo una que otra combinacion . . .alguien q*ue* me aclare por favor.
Otra cosa, el bafle es de 4 vias y en todos lados que busque dan para 2 o 3 vias y dicen q*ue* para mas vias hay que ir colocando divisores a las vias q*ue* salen de otro divisor (se entiende? subdividiendo la via del medio) pero como hacen con la impedancia? para no irse de 8 ohms

Hola Juan jose. . . .me parece o este foro es tuyo? ja ja. Buenisimo tu aporte para ignorantes como yo (arquitecto q*ue* gusta del buen audio) . . . .siguiendo con el tema, de los parlantes no tengo parametros y aca en Santa Fe no consigo quien me los saque y el ARTA me cuelga la compu asi q*ue* lo estoy haciendo a ojo. Cualquier ayuda es muy bien recibida . . . . . de cualquiera ja. Desde ya Gracias


----------



## juanfilas

Hola Polilapo, hacer un cuatro vías a ojo es simplemente imposible, midiendo y todo es complejo... Yo te recomiendo que arranques por algo mas simple, un dos vías y busques la forma de medir por lo menos la curva de impedancia y TS para no hacer macanas....


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola Polilapo, gracias por el elogio pero en este Foro hay muchos que saben!!!! 
En mi pensamiento un 4 vías es como te dice Juan, medio complicado para arrancar y si no puedes medir le agregamos una complicación mas. 

No se como te llevas con los instrumentos como voltimetro y amperimetro pero con la compu, y estos dos indtrumentos mas una r (resistencia) de 1 K se pueden obtener algunos datos que ayudan a calcular el crossover de manera mas casera 

Aveces en la web, se obtienen los datos en foros o páginas de aficionados o puedes subir modelo y marca de tus componentes por ahí en este mismo foro hay ya alguno que los utilizó. 

Saludos y suerte 

Juan José.


----------



## polilapo

Buenas tardes a todos.
Luego de leerme todo el foro (mentira voy por la pag 46) y haberme leido Shavano music, Westhost, Dynaudio y video ,ERSE, PCPaudio, Troelgravensen, Matrix, UTN de mendoza sobre bobinas y otras mas llegue a la triste (para mi) conclusion que necesito los datos de los parlantes ja.
Aca paso los parlantes que tengo, tengo woofer EMAVE 12", 150Wrms, 8ohms, 45-6000hz (llame a la fabrica *por* mas datos y no supieron que decirme ja), medio de la misma marca 6", carcaza cerrada, 80Wrms con suspencion de foam, tweet*e*r BELBAR 4", 80wRMS,  y dos piezoelectricos LESON de 100w. . . .todos tienen una antiguedad de 30 años y estan excelentes de cuando tenia publicidad. Los tenia en una caja sin calculo ni diseño y los divisores era solo d*e* capacitores y electroliticos!!! y sonaban bien, ahora me hice (de viejo) unas cajas calculadas y diseñadas (soy arquitecto) por mi para que suenen aun mejor y con todo esto grande fue mi tristeza q*ue* solo consiguiento los parametro iba a llegar a un producto casi Hi-end . . .ahora, vi una luz en el camino cuando lei un post de KEBRA donde solo con la resistencia a la corriente (impedancia?) y la inductancia calcula todo el cross ja . . pero no se como medir la inductancia sin inductometro (y aca en Santa Fe nadie me lo quiere hacer) . . . .MI PREGUNTA ES: COMO LO HAGO SIN UN INDUCTOMETRO.
Asi son las cajas y si no se pueden hacer 4 vias le tapo los dos agujeros de arriba y listo ja ja. Desde ya gracias a todos *por* compartir sus conocimientos. . . .alguien dijo "el conocimiento es universal y le corresponde a todos"

Intente con varias formulas y saque valores de paginas de parlantes similares y todos me dan cosas distintas (aunque no muy diferente) y solo de 3 vias pero ese no seria el problema.el problema es como calculo el cross de 4 vias sin quemar nada !!!!

Aca estan las fotos. Gracias otra vez


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

polilapo dijo:


> Luego de leerme todo el foro (mentira voy por la pag 46) y haberme leido Shavano music,Westhost,Dynaudio y video,ERSE,PCPaudio,Troelgravensen,Matrix,UTN de mendoza sobre bobinas y otras mas llegue a la triste (para mi) conclusion que necesito los datos de los parlantes ja.
> Aca paso los parlantes que tengo,tengo woofer EMAVE 12",150Wrms,8ohms,45-6000hz (llame a la fabrica x mas datos y no supieron que decirme ja),medio de la misma marca 6",carcaza cerrada,80Wrms con suspencion de foam,tweetr BELBAR 4",80wRMS,8OHMS y dos piezoelectricos LESON de 100w. .. . . .todos tienen una antiguedad de 30 años y estan excelentes de cuando tenia publicidad. Los tenia en una caja sin calculo ni diseño y los divisores era solo d capacitores y electroliticos!!! y sonaban bien,ahora me hice (de viejo) unas cajas calculadas y diseñadas(soy arquitecto) por mi para que suenen aun mejor y con todo esto grande fue mi tristeza q solo consiguiento los parametro iba a llegar a un producto casi Hi-end. . . . .ahora,vi una luz en el camino cuando lei un post de KEBRA donde solo con la resistencia a la corriente(impedancia?) y la inductancia calcula todo el cross ja. . . . .pero no se como medir la inductancia sin inductometro(y aca en Santa Fe nadie me lo quiere hacer). . . .MI PREGUNTA ES: COMO LO HAGO SIN UN INDUCTOMETRO.


El primer paso es leer y hacer lo que dice en este hilo: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ll-forma-mas-facil-posible-sin-cuentas-80768/
Eso lo tenés que hacer para el woofer y el medio. Para los tweeters no te sirve por que decís que son piezo, así que esos se manejan como dice acá: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/ajustar-respuesta-tweeter-piezo-electrico-22677/
Con esas mediciones podés estimar la respuesta en baja frecuencia de cada uno tus parlantes, así que el resto hay que medirlo... y para medirlo hace falta una PC, un preamp y un micrófono, aunque si leés en el foro podés hacer mediciones con algunos mics bastante comunachos, de los que no va s a decir "ohhhh, como mideeeee" pero te puede dejar llegar mas cerca de tu objetivo... y para medir los parlantes hay que ponerlos en la caja y usar el programa ARTA o el HolmImpulse.

Con eso mas la lectura tenés para un buen rato....


----------



## polilapo

Hola Zoiberg . . . . .otra vez gracias *por* la data de los piezo, los tenia armados como dice el link q*ue* me decis. . . . en algun momento alguien q*ue* sabia mas que yo me paso el dato y suenan realmente bien, chistan pero no chillan ja ja, ahora . . . no pude abrir las imagenes del diagrama de *Le*ea asi q*ue* no se como van los componentes, si los podes subir en otro formato (jpg o pdf) te agradezco. Ya me pongo en campaña de armar "el cable" para el ARTA otra vez y arrancar de cero a ver si no se me cuelga la compu.

El primer paso es leer y hacer lo que dice en este hilo: Como medir los Parámetros Thiele-Small de la forma mas fácil posible y sin cuentas

BUENAS NOCHES A TODOS.
Hablando con gente que trabaja en electrónica me dijeron que me pueden medir los parámetros a "0º y a 45º"  . . .a que se referían con eso? me sirve eso para calcular mi cross?
Desde ya gracias.
Este foro es espectacular,he aprendido mucho y he desterrado leyendas urbanas del audio ja


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Eso es cualquiera!!!
Los parametros TS son parametros mecanicos y electricos y se miden con el parlante solo (sin caja), colgado y alejado mas de medio metro de cualquier superficie.
Lo que se mide a 0 o 45 u otros angulos es el lobulo de radiacion, y vos lo necesitas medido en el eje (0 grados) a la altura de los oidos, pero eso es para mas adelante.


----------



## sergiot

Comprate un tester con inductometro y capacimetro que salva de varios dolores de cabeza, los Unit son buenos y no tienen precios delirados, buscalos en Electrocomponentes como para tener referencia de precios y modelos.


----------



## polilapo

Kebra dijo:


> Pasame Re y Le de cada uno de los parlantes y te passo el circuito del crossover.
> 
> Re= resistencia a la corriente contínua.
> Le= inductancia de la bobina (a 1 KHz)


Hola Kebra!
En primer lugar,muy bueno tu aporte,lo simplifica tooodo a solo dos datos (nada de T/S que son tantos ja).
Ahora,una consulta,con este programita podrias dentro de un bafle de tres vias mezclar parlantes de distintas impedancias en una misma via (lease resistencia a la corriente continua) conectandolos en serie o en paralelo (segun corresponda para mantener una Re lo mas similar en cada una de las vias) y asi por ejemplo colocar tweeter (2) en serie para no quemarlos si el ampli es muy grande y lo mismo con los medios y el ampli estaria viendolos como si tuvieran la misma Re,me explico??? O estoy muuuy errado?
Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## sergiot

Si se puede, pero dejarlo bien es medio complicado a menos que sean todos iguales.

Los parámetros t/s solo son la el calculo de la caja y no para el divisor.


----------



## polilapo

sergiot dijo:


> Si se puede, pero dejarlo bien es medio complicado a menos que sean todos iguales.
> 
> Los parámetros t/s solo son la el calculo de la caja y no para el divisor.




Hola. gracias por el aporte (soy nuevo en esto y no tengo idea de electrónica solo lo que aprendi del Sr Zoiberg,Fogonazo, Kebra y charlas con Antonio q es de santa fe igual que yo). Los parlantes para medios son distintos pero la Re es igual en ambos y la inductancia muy similares ahora,los tweeters si son iguales. Cuando los conecto en serie o  paralelo y los mido en conjunto y veo y desp consulto ja.
Muchisimas gracias
PD los inductometros cuestan una fortuna(para el uso q le puedo dar) consegui uno pero mide inductancias altas (mas de 2mH) asi que les puse en paralelo una bobina de Le conocida y al resultado de la medicion la meti en la ecuacion de suma de inductancias y despeje la del parlante (matematicas si manejo)


----------



## juanfilas

polilapo dijo:


> Hola. gracias por el aporte (soy nuevo en esto y no tengo idea de electrónica solo lo que aprendi del Sr Zoiberg,Fogonazo, Kebra y charlas con Antonio q es de santa fe igual que yo). Los parlantes para medios son distintos pero la Re es igual en ambos y la inductancia muy similares ahora,los tweeters si son iguales. Cuando los conecto en serie o  paralelo y los mido en conjunto y veo y desp consulto ja.
> Muchisimas gracias
> PD los inductometros cuestan una fortuna(para el uso q le puedo dar) consegui uno pero mide inductancias altas (mas de 2mH) asi que les puse en paralelo una bobina de Le conocida y al resultado de la medicion la meti en la ecuacion de suma de inductancias y despeje la del parlante (matematicas si manejo)



Si te gusta el tema y querés seguir aprendiendo te recomiendo el Unit ut58d que mide todo y no es caro, es el que uso yo y lo tengo contrastado con calibradores de alta gama del trabajo y casi no se desvía


----------



## polilapo

juanfilas dijo:


> Si te gusta el tema y querés seguir aprendiendo te recomiendo el Unit ut58d que mide todo y no es caro, es el que uso yo y lo tengo contrastado con calibradores de alta gama del trabajo y casi no se desvía


Hola Junfilas. Ahora estoy en la etapa de mediciones con tu cable arta (me memorice tu post) ja,ya lo tengo armadito (por segunda vez porque se me colgaba la compu y tire todo al carajo y arranque de cero con la ayuda de ANTONIO (tambien de santa fe,un tipazo) y voy leyendo el foro de a poco. El arta mide inductancia tambien y vi en otro post un cable para medir bobinas que ya lo armare. Ahora estaba con los piezos (seran mi tercer via) que ya los venia usando con la red de Leea desde hace 30 años y son un violinsito (Leson brazucas) a ver si habia algo nuevo pero no.
Despues vere como se usa el LspCAD y ahi si veo de calcular los cross (ANTONIO me paso un excel que parece muy util) y despues a hacer bobinas con Shavano o Mr Wheeler ja.
Ven lo del tester unit. Sin mas MUCHAS GRACIAS


----------



## polilapo

Buenas a toodos. Existe la posibilidad (asi como juan posteo un instructivo de  "como medir los parametros  . . . . .y sin cuentas") que alguien explique como usar el LspCAD (en forma sencilla y sin cuentas tambien ja ja). . . . .o sea como armar un cross solo con la Le y Re de los parlantes con ese programa(como para empezar a hacer pruebas) y sin usar las formulitas (o calculadoras on-line que parecen magicas) que andan en internet??? GRACIAS
Mientras sigo intentando entender el programa ja


----------



## Kebra

polilapo dijo:


> Hola Kebra!
> En primer lugar,muy bueno tu aporte,lo simplifica tooodo a solo dos datos (nada de T/S que son tantos ja).
> Ahora,una consulta,con este programita podrias dentro de un bafle de tres vias mezclar parlantes de distintas impedancias en una misma via (lease resistencia a la corriente continua) conectandolos en serie o en paralelo (segun corresponda para mantener una Re lo mas similar en cada una de las vias) y asi por ejemplo colocar tweeter (2) en serie para no quemarlos si el ampli es muy grande y lo mismo con los medios y el ampli estaria viendolos como si tuvieran la misma Re,me explico??? O estoy muuuy errado?
> Desde ya muchas gracias



Hola. Pasaron muchos años desde ese post, y mi ignorancia hoy es menor. No recuerdo exactamente como iba la charla, pero me refería a que si no tenés manera de obtener otros parámetros, con eso tenés una base "massssooomeeeenoooo" de donde arrancar. 

¿Es posible calcular un crossover con es datos? Y... Si. 
¿Es posible abrir una puerta con un kilo de TNT? Si, pero una llave es mas adecuada.

¿A qué voy? Podés arrancar con eso, y quizá tengas suerte. Pero luego de tanto aprender de muchos compañeros del foro (eso es lo lindo de esto, que aprendés algo nuevo en cada post) y experiencias personales, puedo decirte que la manera correcta de proceder, incluso cuando el fabricante te da los datos, es MEDIR.

Lo que abunda no daña.

Desde mi humilde punto de vista, quienes mas clara la tienen en esto tan lindo de hacer baffles son Dr. Zoidberg y juanfilas. Por favor no se ofendan los demas compañeros baffleros, todos aportan, todos aportamos. Pero en mi caso de quienes mas aprendí fue de ellos, y no está demás reconocerlo.

Hay un par de temas que tenés que leerte , y creo que ya los ojeaste, que son:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-cajas-medir-parametros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/divisor-frecuencias-crossover-8691/

No es de "malditos" que no quieren ayudarte el consejo, al contrario, el leer esos temas te va a abrir la cabeza, y vas a tener mas claro el panorama.

Mi consejo, armate algún aparatejo para medir las curvas de impedancia y fase, eso es barato. Yo utilicé para mis primogénitos el SpeakerWorkshop y tiene los planos en la página del cable para medir. Lo armás en media hora. Eso te va a dar el lugar exacto donde hacer los cortes del crossover. 

Suerte, y como digo siempre: MEDIR, MEDIR, MEDIR!





polilapo dijo:


> Buenas a toodos. Existe la posibilidad (asi como juan posteo un instructivo de  "como medir los parametros  . . . . .y sin cuentas") que alguien explique como usar el LspCAD (en forma sencilla y sin cuentas tambien ja ja). . . . .o sea como armar un cross solo con la Le y Re de los parlantes con ese programa(como para empezar a hacer pruebas) y sin usar las formulitas (o calculadoras on-line que parecen magicas) que andan en internet??? GRACIAS
> Mientras sigo intentando entender el programa ja



Hay un manual en español gigante en la página oficial. No usues la versión 6, es demasiado para empezar. Arrancá con la 5 que está dentro de Tools. Es mas sencillo.

Yo usé LspCAD porque lo tenía instalado y ya lo concía, pero podés usar cualquier soft, WinISD anda bien, Arta también. Usá el que te resulte mas cómodo.





polilapo dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos.
> Luego de leerme todo el foro (mentira voy por la pag 46) y haberme leido Shavano music, Westhost, Dynaudio y video ,ERSE, PCPaudio, Troelgravensen, Matrix, UTN de mendoza sobre bobinas y otras mas llegue a la triste (para mi) conclusion que necesito los datos de los parlantes ja.
> Aca paso los parlantes que tengo, tengo woofer EMAVE 12", 150Wrms, 8ohms, 45-6000hz (llame a la fabrica *por* mas datos y no supieron que decirme ja), medio de la misma marca 6", carcaza cerrada, 80Wrms con suspencion de foam, tweet*e*r BELBAR 4", 80wRMS,  y dos piezoelectricos LESON de 100w. . . .todos tienen una antiguedad de 30 años y estan excelentes de cuando tenia publicidad. Los tenia en una caja sin calculo ni diseño y los divisores era solo d*e* capacitores y electroliticos!!! y sonaban bien, ahora me hice (de viejo) unas cajas calculadas y diseñadas (soy arquitecto) por mi para que suenen aun mejor y con todo esto grande fue mi tristeza q*ue* solo consiguiento los parametro iba a llegar a un producto casi Hi-end . . .ahora, vi una luz en el camino cuando lei un post de KEBRA donde solo con la resistencia a la corriente (impedancia?) y la inductancia calcula todo el cross ja . . pero no se como medir la inductancia sin inductometro (y aca en Santa Fe nadie me lo quiere hacer) . . . .MI PREGUNTA ES: COMO LO HAGO SIN UN INDUCTOMETRO.
> Asi son las cajas y si no se pueden hacer 4 vias le tapo los dos agujeros de arriba y listo ja ja. Desde ya gracias a todos *por* compartir sus conocimientos. . . .alguien dijo "el conocimiento es universal y le corresponde a todos"
> 
> Intente con varias formulas y saque valores de paginas de parlantes similares y todos me dan cosas distintas (aunque no muy diferente) y solo de 3 vias pero ese no seria el problema.el problema es como calculo el cross de 4 vias sin quemar nada !!!!
> 
> Aca estan las fotos. Gracias otra vez



Pregunta: ¿cómo hiciste el diseño de los gabinetes sin tener los parámetros T/S de los parlantes involucrados?

Trazando un paralelo a tu profesión, es como diseñar un edificio sin saber cuál es la resistencia de los materiales...


----------



## polilapo

Hola. gracias por la velocidad. Primero:Arranque hace 3 meses(sin idea de nada) con PCPaudio con la idea de construir cajas,visite Troelsgravensen(me lei absolutamente todo), me lei las 54 pag de este tema como asi tambien la de imterpretar parametro T/S y el de medir parametros de manera facil y sin vueltas q lo arranco juanfilas,me hice el cable arta y midiendo se me colgo la compu (windows 7,64bits,home premium) . . . .de bronca tire todo al carajo. Lo segui a Soiberg y Juanfilas en todo el foro(deben tener 600 años por lo que saben) y me encontre con que AntonioAA es de aca de santa fe asi que segui con el (hoy lo conoci personalmente y es un tipaso)volvi a hacer el cable y ahora en cuanto pueda retomo con el arta. . . .me cuesta meter tantas cosas en la cabeza junto a mi laburo (arquitecto de dia y profesor de tarde) asi que vi en un post tuyo lo de que con Le y Re hacias un cross con el LspCAD asi que consegui el 6.4 pero como poco se de lenguaje tecnico (el ingles lo manejo,lei cuanta pag mensiono Soiberg y Filas) estoy mas perdido aun asi que recurro a vos como pare tener donde empezar a probar a oreja (por mi prof las maquinas me limitaron en 14 o 15 khz con suerte mi audicion ja ja).
SEGUNDO: El diseño del gabinete lo obtuve mirando todos los Diy de troelsgravensen,diy audio and video,melca.com.ar,shavano,claudionegro,etc,como tenia el volumen de caja y tubos de sintonia que me dio la fabrica (EMAVE,son parlantes de esta marca) ademas del rango de frecuencias(45hz a 6000hz) SPL 99db, arranque con eso. El woofer EMAVE va en un recinto solo,el medio y el tweeter son de campana cerrada y cono de celulosa asi que solo me faltan las frecuencias de corte que no consigo como sacarlas,creo que solo se puede hacer con mic y ruido rosa y no tengo lugar para armar eso.
Veo el manual del LspCAD que me decis e intento a ver que consigo y si no vere.
De todas maneras muchas gracias por la respuesta,aunque no sea puntualmente lo que uno espera ayuda a seguir intentando.
PD: nunca pense en que alguien del foro sea "maldito"(en sentido figurado). . . . .yo tuve un profesor que decia que UNICAMENTE se aprende de los errores y a mis alumn los hago pensar y leer hasta que se aburren ja asi que sigo dandome la cabeza ja ja. Gracias


----------



## Cubano

Tengo una duda y me gustaría escuchar recomendaciones de los amigos, construí un amplificador RCA con +-25v, y bafles de 2 vias con bocinas de 12", como está montado se escucha bien, mero me gustaría agregarle o un crossover o hacer dos plantas mas para las medias y altas y procesas las plantas de las bajas para que amplifiquen señal buffer, que me recomiendan


----------



## sergiot

Hay todo un post sobre lo que estas preguntando, eso se llama bi-amplificación o hacer bafles activos, como en todo este mundo, si no tenes conocimientos he instrumentos de medición es difícil llegar a buen puerto, y siendo activo mucho peor, no es solo armar dos amplificadores mas, la cosa es mucho mas compleja que eso.


----------



## 2n3055

Hola mi nombre es Daniel soy nuevo aqui me intereso lo bien tratado el tema de divisores de frecuencia de audio y me gustaria plantear una duda que tengo en mi proyecto, estoy armado un par de cajas con un PEAVEY pro 400 15" y un D220TI mi duda surge cuando calculo  la impedancia del woofer estos son los resultados 400hz 8.5 ohms 1000hz 12.3ohms 2000hz 19.65ohms y 3000hz 24,7ohms el filtro lo calculo para 2500hz frecuencia de cruce hasta aca todo bien peeero cuando mido la atenuacion con el oscilloscopio y un generador de tonos veo que se produce una cresta en la frecuencia de corte superando el valor de voltaje de entrada y lo ideal seria un valor igual o menor al de la entrada y luego  la atenuacion de 12db, esto al oido se percibe como ganancia excesiva en medios para atenuar el efecto coloco una R de 4.7 ohms  en serie con el capacitor y queda plano hasta la Frecuencia de  corte, todo esto con un filtro de 2 orden calculado desde aca:

http://www.diyaudioandvideo.com/Calculator/SpeakerCrossover/

pero relmente no estoy  porque sucede esto.


----------



## sergiot

No soy un experto en el tema, pero hay algo que no estas considerando, se supone que un parlante sea cual sea, debe ser utilizado en la banda de frecuencias en donde se comporta de manera "lineal", y esa misma zona es donde la impedancia se mantiene lo mas constante posible, es decir, que si es de 8ohms sea de 8ohms siempre, o tenga una deriva leve, en tu caso lo estas llevando a una zona donde no tiene un comportamiento lineal, ni mucho menos controlable.

Vas a tener que replantear el cruce, y ojo con los driver o tweeter que no es recomendado hacerlos trabajar en frecuencias medias a potencias elevadas.

Seguramente alguien con mayor conocimientos que yo te dará datos mas precisos.


----------



## 2n3055

gracias Sergio por la respuesta comparto la idea, por las pruebas este woofer mas o menos bien hasta 1000hz o menos que tengo 12ohms, no encontre la hoja de datos y graficas de este parlante en la pagina oficial solamente estos parametros:
Features

    Impedance: 8 Ohms
    Power capacity: 800 W Peak 400 W Program 200 W Continuous
    Sensitivity: 96.4 dB / 1 W 1 m
    Usable freq. range: *40 Hz ~ 3 kHz*
    Cone: Kevlar® impregnated cellulose
    Voice coil diameter: 2.5" / 63 mm
    Voice coil material: 2 layers, thermally bonded copper wire Kapton former Nomex® stiffener
    Net weight lb. / kg: 10.4 lbs. / 4.7 kg
    Znom (ohms) 8
    Revc (ohms) 6.00
    Sd (Square Meters) 0.086
    BL (T/M) 13.35
    Fo (Hz) 34.4
    Vas (liters) 331.6
    Cms (uM/N) 324.6
    Mms (gm) 66.50
    Qms 3.58
    Qes 0.482
    Qts 0.425
    Xmax (mm) 2.5
    Le (mH) 0.74
    SPL (1W 1m) 96.4
    No (%) 2.40%
    Vd (cu. in. / ml) 26.1 / 428
    Pmax (Watts pgm.) 400
    Disp (cu. in. / ml) 131 / 2154
    15"
    Weight Unpacked: 13.78 lb(6.25 kg)
    Weight Packed: 15.98 lb(7.25 kg)
    Width Packed: 16.25"(41.275 cm)
    Height Packed: 17.25"(43.815 cm)
    Depth Packed: 7.5"(19.05 cm)


----------



## AntonioAA

Los filtros teoricos estan calculados para un parlante resistivo . Tu parlante ( y ninguno) es resistivo puro .
Por tanto la respuesta de un filtro calculado sin tener en cuenta el parlante va a hacer esas cosas y peores. 
Lo de calcular con la impedancia al cruce es una primera aproximacion . 
Lo que decis es porque el resultado final de tu filtro es que tiene un Q alto ( Es de 2do orden no ? ) 
Si ves la formula de calculo de frecuencia de corte de un filtro , hay infinitos valores de L y C para la misma frecuencia. La gran diferencia es justamente el factor Q .
La mejor forma es medir el parlante, obtener los archivos de respuesta y ponerlos en un simulador como LspCad u otro , como una planilla de calculo que encontre hace bastante y publiqué el link ( no me acuerdo donde )


----------



## sancas

Hola aqui tienes la plantilla....


http://audio.claub.net/software/jbabgy/PCD.html

Un saludo.....


----------



## hakuna matata

Hola, tenía una duda acerca de como hacer un crossover pasivo con parlantes en paralelo para bajar la impedancia, de 4 ohms a 2 ohms.
pensaba utilizar 2 parlantes de 4ohms en paralelo.
pero a la vez quería saber si podría utilizar un parlante como "tweeter" y el otro encargarle las frecuencias medias-bajas
según lo que entiendo sería armar un crossover de 2 vías.
es esto posible? 
lo que no entiendo es lo de "primer orden, segundo orden" etc


----------



## AntonioAA

hakuna matata dijo:


> Hola, tenía una duda acerca de como hacer un crossover pasivo con parlantes en paralelo para bajar la impedancia, de 4 ohms a 2 ohms.
> pensaba utilizar 2 parlantes de 4ohms en paralelo.
> pero a la vez quería saber si podría utilizar un parlante como "tweeter" y el otro encargarle las frecuencias medias-bajas
> según lo que entiendo sería armar un crossover de 2 vías.
> es esto posible?
> lo que no entiendo es lo de "primer orden, segundo orden" etc



Estimado : Tenes un pasticho conceptual importante . NINGUN parlante es apto indistintamente como woofer y tweeter excepto algunos rango extendido de resultado incierto . Y si son rango extendido , no hace falta separarlos justamente.
Si queres quemar el amplicador poniendo los parlantes en 2 ohms ... asegurate que lo soporte primero .
Respecto al "orden" lo unico que te puedo explicar para que lo entiendas , es que varia segun el orden la "pendiente" con que cortan o que tan rapido atenuan las frecuencias que deben filtrar . 
Te recomiendo que leas los hilos referidos a esto , ya que hay abundante informacion y muy buena.


----------



## hakuna matata

son parlantes de automovil, de rango extendido, de 30hz a 22khz
pero quería encargarle la tarea de los tweeters a unos que son de 3 pulgadas y dejar los 6x9 para medio y graves, el integrado que voy a usar es un TDA1510 que maneja 10w por canal con 2ohm de carga


----------



## AntonioAA

Me parece que te estas complicando .. con esa potencia pones los 6x9 y listo . Un 3" NO es un buen tweeter ... Con los otros ya tenes un conjunto medianamente equilibrado .

Y con divisor de frecuencias NO vas a tener 2 ohms porque cada uno trabaja en su rango y la impedancia que ve el amplificador es la de uno u otro ...


----------



## Fogonazo

No creo que los parlantes 6*9 sean "Rango extendido", se me ocurren que son bi-axiales o tri-axiales y estos ya tiene el crossover incluido.


----------



## hakuna matata

Fogonazo dijo:


> No creo que los parlantes 6*9 sean "Rango extendido", se me ocurren que son bi-axiales o tri-axiales y estos ya tiene el crossover incluido.



Por bi axiales te refieres a que son 2 parlantes en uno? porque el parlante 6x9 tiene como un cono" mucho mas pequeño sobre la esfera del parlante
http://imagenes.cordobavende.com/medianas/parlantes-6x9-arlen-precio-por-par-7757260.jpg
son iguales a los del link, en estética, salvo que no sé que marca son porque venían por defecto en un Ford Escort

de todas maneras los de 3 pulgadas si son rango extendido y son marca Selenium, lo único que la goma que hace de fuelle está podrida y se rompe, pero funcionan a la perfeccion


----------



## sergiot

Eso que tiene en el centro es un domo radiante para las altas frecuencias.

Los biaxiles o triaxiales, son los que en el eje o axis del iman están montados el tweeter y el medio.


----------



## sergio rossi

buenas noches, continúo con lo del post de fotos de bafles echos en casa en este post pues estoy tratando de calcular los divisores de frecuencia de mi nuevo proyectito, luego de muchas pruebas teóricas (digamoslo asi pues fueron optimize optimize....) llegue a un divisor de tercer orden que pinta bien, lo postéo para ver que les parece pues aqíi siendo objetivo es donde mas flojo estoy en conocimientos. bueno cualquier comentario es bienvenido, como veran el cruce se realiza alerrededor de los 1700hz el tweeter esta cortado en 2200 hz y el mid en 1200. no lo probe aun ni pude medir absolutamente nada. asi que en el transcurso de la semana armo y subo mediciones. desde ya gracias por si pueden ayudar. sergio


----------



## sergiot

En la grafica pinta bien, tenes que probarlo y si podes medirlo.
Ayer termine de modificar los míos, pase a segundo orden con inversión del medio y con los cálculos de LR, no tengo como medirlo, pero a oidometro la mejora fue notable. Eso si, compre 1200gr de cobre y me alcanzo justo para las inductancias mas grande casi sin nucleo.


----------



## el mirador

Hola, buscando por web encontré un diagrama para poder biamplificar. Alguien podría revisar y/o simular?. Estoy con proyecto de armar un equipo de biamplificacion para usar en casa. Aclaro que solo soy aficionado en electrónica, como pasa tiempo.


----------



## elucches

Te recomiendo el de : http://sound.whsites.net/project09.htm por ser de tipo Linkwitz-Riley y porque el dueño de ese sitio es experto en electrónica aplicada al audio -te recomiendo, si te gusta leer de electrónica y audio, darle una ojeada a todo el sitio; el índice es :http://sound.whsites.net/site-map.htm-.

También es muy informativo el artículo de Linkwitz recomendado por el usuario juanfilas, http://www.linkwitzlab.com/x-sb80-3wy.htm.
Si el uso de fuente de doble polaridad te resulta un problema, en http://www.goldpt.com/virtual_ground_circuit.html explican el uso de reguladores para crear una tierra virtual bien fija.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

el mirador dijo:


> Hola, buscando por web encontré un diagrama para poder biamplificar. Alguien podría revisar y/o simular?. Estoy con proyecto de armar un equipo de biamplificacion para usar en casa. Aclaro que solo soy aficionado en electrónica, como pasa tiempo.


*Fijate acá y acá*. El pdf que publicaste y nada es mas o menos lo mismo...


----------



## el mirador

Gracias por responder, me gusta leer mucho. Daré una ojeada a sus sugerencias y probare con alguno. Aclaro que el proyecto es para mediano plazo, solo en momentos libre. Prometo publicar fotos.


----------



## Kebra

Preguntonta:

En sus mediciones con LIMP, ¿que valor de resistencia de referencia les dio mejor resultado?

Tengo al 1%: 10Ω, 22Ω y 41Ω. También un valor raro de 10,7 KΩ pero creo que esta ya muy lejos...


----------



## aadf

Buen dia.

Actualmente tengo un bafle de 3 vias (12" jahro + 5" jahro + piezo Leson TLC1) con un divisor Selenium LC8123, dice ser de 12db/Oct pero no menciona los cortes. Este divisor esta sellado en una resina semitransparente, por lo que pude levantar el circuito y los valores de los capacitores bipolares, no asi las bobinas (3 con nucleo de ferrita).

Como quiero hacer un nuevo divisor y no se bien en que punto realizar los cortes, me quiero basar en este divisor. El circuito es el primer adjunto. Ahi se ve que:

Twiter tiene capacitor de 2.2uF, si aplico la formula (http://www.calsci.com/audio/X-Overs1b.html):

C = Q / 2*π*f*R  =>  C = 0.7 / 2*π*f*6.2ohm (resistencia en DC)

despejando F = 8160hz. Debo suponer que L esta calculada para esa frecuencia, cierto?


El woofer tiene 47uF, eso seria:

F = Q / 2*π*C*R = 0.7 / 2*3.1415*0.000047*6(ohm) = 395hz.


El medio es otra cosa, es un primer orden, cierto?


Si bien no interesa, el corte que tiene este divisor seria 400hz y 8160hz?


He medido el woofer y medio, dando esto:



		Código:
	

MEDIO 5":
Fs  = 732.06 Hz
Re  = 6.20 ohms[dc]
Le  = 72.21 uH
L2  = 252.37 uH
R2  = 9.35 ohms
Qt  = 0.83
Qes = 2.37
Qms = 1.28
Mms = 16.13 grams
Rms = 58.148960 kg/s
Cms = 0.000003 m/N
Vas = 0.03 liters
Sd= 78.54 cm^2
Bl  = 13.939251 Tm
ETA = 0.40 %
Lp(2.83V/1m) = 89.28 dB

Added Mass Method:
Added mass = 12.50 grams
Diameter= 10.00 cm




		Código:
	

WOOFER 12":
Fs  = 54.43 Hz
Re  = 6.00 ohms[dc]
Le  = 312.82 uH
L2  = 462.67 uH
R2  = 12.31 ohms
Qt  = 1.26
Qes = 1.54
Qms = 7.14
Mms = 29.66 grams
Rms = 1.402994 kg/s
Cms = 0.000289 m/N
Vas = 114.31 liters
Sd= 530.93 cm^2
Bl  = 6.288651 Tm
ETA = 1.15 %
Lp(2.83V/1m) = 93.96 dB

Added Mass Method:
Added mass = 14.00 grams
Diameter= 26.00 cm


Del twiter lo unico que pude saber es que tiene 108dB, lo cual tendre que atenuar, al menos 10db para arrancar. Le hice la curva de impedancia arrancando en 1khz. Va adjunta.

Mi ultima pregunta, como saber el corte que conviene para un divisor en base a los datos/parlantes que tengo?

Gracias,
Andres.


----------



## sergiot

Me parece que en el calculo se utiliza la impedancia y no la resistencia en dc, ya que los cálculos están basados en el campo de la alterna, seguramente alguien con toda la sabiduría pueda verificar esto.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Las fórmulas que has usado y los resultados que has obtenido no sirven para nada ya que no conocés los valores de los inductores.
El tweeter y el woofer tienen filtros LC de segundo orden, mientras que el mid tiene un pasabanda LC con pendientes de primer orden. Eso es todo lo que se puede decir del circuito que has relevado.
Lo que debés hacer es medir (con micrófono y el ARTA) la respuesta de cada parlante ya puesto en el baffle, y a partir de esa respuesta y el esquema circuital que has usado recién vas a poder sintetizar el nuevo crossover usando algunos de los softs de diseño.
Cualquier otra cosa es una adivinanza...como por ejemplo, asumir que el Q=0.7


----------



## aadf

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Las fórmulas que has usado y los resultados que has obtenido no sirven para nada ya que no conocés los valores de los inductores.
> El tweeter y el woofer tienen filtros LC de segundo orden, mientras que el mid tiene un pasabanda LC con pendientes de primer orden. Eso es todo lo que se puede decir del circuito que has relevado.
> Lo que debés hacer es medir (con micrófono y el ARTA) la respuesta de cada parlante ya puesto en el baffle, y a partir de esa respuesta y el esquema circuital que has usado recién vas a poder sintetizar el nuevo crossover usando algunos de los softs de diseño.
> Cualquier otra cosa es una adivinanza...como por ejemplo, asumir que el Q=0.7



Hola,

Para esos cálculos me base en lo que leí y como calculó su divisor en esta web:
http://www.calsci.com/audio/X-Overs1b.html



		Código:
	

The second order formulas above have an additional parameter "Q"; we'll set Q at .7. A Q of .7, as we will learn later, selects a Butterworth cross over which has optimal frequency response. If we select a Q of .58, we'll get a Bessel cross over, which has optimal transient response.


Si bien su desarrollo es para un dos vías, me imaginé que todo se trata como circuitos separados.

Y con respecto al calculo que hice de la frecuencia, visto que la formula utilizaba la misma frecuencia para obtener el valor de C y L, nada, supongo que una vez obtenida la frecuencia sabiendo el capacitor que tiene mi divisor, podria saber cual es el valor de la bobina.

Igual todo esto era como una guia, de tratar de saber haciendo cuentas lo que hace mi divisor.

Claro que lo ideal seria medir, y es lo que quiero, pero no cuento con microfono de calidad.

saludos,
Andres.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

aadf dijo:


> Para esos cálculos me base en lo que leí y como calculó su divisor en esta web:
> http://www.calsci.com/audio/X-Overs1b.html
> 
> 
> 
> Código:
> 
> 
> The second order formulas above have an additional parameter "Q"; we'll set Q at .7. A Q of .7, as we will learn later, selects a Butterworth cross over which has optimal frequency response. If we select a Q of .58, we'll get a Bessel cross over, which has optimal transient response.
> 
> Si bien su desarrollo es para un dos vías, me imaginé que todo se trata como circuitos separados.


EL problema con esos xovers es que controlan la respuesta ELECTRICA del filtro y lo que vos necesitás lograr es la respuesta ACUSTICA del sistema, que dista de ser igual a la eléctrica. Por eso no importa tanto si es un filtro Butterworth o un Bessel o uno Elíptico, lo que interesa es el sonido filtrado que medís a la salida del baffle y no la electricidad filtrada que le llega a cada parlante.



aadf dijo:


> Y con respecto al calculo que hice de la frecuencia, visto que la formula utilizaba la misma frecuencia para obtener el valor de C y L, nada, *supongo que una vez obtenida la frecuencia sabiendo el capacitor que tiene mi divisor, podria saber cual es el valor de la bobina*.
> 
> Igual todo esto era como una guia, de tratar de saber haciendo cuentas lo que hace mi divisor.


Claro que podes saber cual es el valor de la bobina, pero necesitás también el Q además de la frecuencia, y el Q no lo conocés. Tendrías que analizar la posibilidad de hacer algun engendro en el xover para medir las bobinas.
De todas formas, la interacción entre la resistencia/impedancia del parlante y los parámetros del filtro es muy grande, así que ahí tenés otro grado de libertad para controlar, por eso también necesitás medir la curva impedancia-vs-frecuencia del parlante.



aadf dijo:


> Claro que lo ideal seria medir, y es lo que quiero, pero no cuento con microfono de calidad.


Hay un hilo de un sistema 2.1 iniciado por el usuario jorger donde describe como modificar un microfono (de PC creo) para obtener mediciones razonables.


----------



## aadf

Bien, ya entiendo lo que dices.

Voy a buscar lo del microfono, me resulta interesante.

Gracias por la info.

Saludos,
Andres.


----------



## robejosorio

Hola, 

Estuve viendo en el canal de youtube de construye tu video rocola, no se si lo hayan visto antes, sobre como construir un crossover y pues lo que no entendi es que te dicen que para cada salida, osea, para la salida del pasa bajos, pasa altos y medios se deberia tener un amplificador diferente. 

Mi duda es, estas salidas de los filtros no se pueden conectar a la entrada del mismo amplificador? o usar un sumador y sumar estas 3 salidas? 


Gracias de antemano.


----------



## NEO101

robejosorio dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Estuve viendo en el canal de youtube de construye tu video rocola, no se si lo hayan visto antes, sobre como construir un crossover y pues lo que no entendi es que te dicen que para cada salida, osea, para la salida del pasa bajos, pasa altos y medios se deberia tener un amplificador diferente.
> 
> Mi duda es, estas salidas de los filtros no se pueden conectar a la entrada del mismo amplificador? o usar un sumador y sumar estas 3 salidas?
> 
> 
> Gracias de antemano.



¡Hola! 
No entiendo el sentido de lo que dices...
¿Para qué hacer un divisor de frecuencias, para luego volver a juntarlas? No tiene sentido separarlas entonces...


----------



## Fuegomp3

robejosorio dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Estuve viendo en el canal de youtube de construye tu video rocola, no se si lo hayan visto antes, sobre como construir un crossover y pues lo que no entendi es que te dicen que para cada salida, osea, para la salida del pasa bajos, pasa altos y medios se deberia tener un amplificador diferente.
> 
> Mi duda es, estas salidas de los filtros no se pueden conectar a la entrada del mismo amplificador? o usar un sumador y sumar estas 3 salidas?
> 
> 
> Gracias de antemano.



Es que justamente es la finalidad del crossover, separar las frecuencias, amplificarlas por separado y asi tener mas potencia con las frecuencias separadas. El sonido es mas puro ya que cada amplificador reproduce un rango de frecuencias, acorde al parlante que tiene conectado, no se usan filtros pasivos (bobinas y capacitores conectados a los parlantes) y todo se aprovecha mas.

Si los volves a juntar para mandarlos a un solo ampli, mejor no lo uses y listo.

Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA

Por favor NO MEZCLEN ! ... una cosa es el divisor Activo en baja señal , cuyas salidas van cada una a un amplificador , que un divisor Pasivo luego del amplificador , cuyas salidas van cada una a un parlante!!
La mejor es la primera ya que electronicamente es mas facil lograr mejores resultados , si bien insume tantos amplificadores como vias .


----------



## robejosorio

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas, ya pude entender la finalidad de un amplificador para cada filtro.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

Buenos dias.
Hace tiempo que no hago ningun crossover y no recuerdo exactamente si en este tipo de diseño hay que invertir el midrange (se que en algun comentario hace unos años me lo dijeron pero no lo encontre). A las mediciones recuerdo que tenia que sacarle el valor de la fase porque casi siempre esta mal.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Yo no entiendo mucho de filtros, pero esos valores de condensadores son más propios de una fuente de alimentación que de un crossover, creo que los valores NO son para nada correctos.
Un saludo.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Yo no entiendo mucho de filtros, pero esos valores de condensadores son más propios de una fuente de alimentación que de un crossover, creo que los valores NO son para nada correctos.
> Un saludo.



No son 10000uf. Son 10,000uf (creo,ahora me entro la duda )


----------



## elucches

Hay que invertirlo. En el diagrama que subiste ya aparece invertido.
Son 10 uF.
Saludos.


----------



## diodoled

Hola chicos, quisiera hacer una consulta respecto a esto del crossover, me gustaría armar uno activo y tengo entendido que para cada frecuencia debo de utilizar un amplificador, lo que no sé es si deben ser de la misma potencia o si para cada frecuencia a reproducir, pues deba ser de X potencia, no sé si me di a entender, pero la idea es esa, no entiendo mucho del tema y quiero ir aprendiendo.

Saludos.


----------



## Juan Jose

En ese caso deberías visitar algunos temas como este.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/crossover-divisor-3-vias-7731/

saludos


----------



## jorger

diodoled dijo:


> Hola chicos, quisiera hacer una consulta respecto a esto del crossover, me gustaría armar uno activo y tengo entendido que para cada frecuencia debo de utilizar un amplificador, lo que no sé es si deben ser de la misma potencia o si para cada frecuencia a reproducir, pues deba ser de X potencia, no sé si me di a entender, pero la idea es esa, no entiendo mucho del tema y quiero ir aprendiendo.
> 
> Saludos.


La potencia que debe tener el amplificador básicamente depende de la sensibilidad de los altavoces y de la ganancia de los crossovers. Aunque ésto último no se suele tener en cuenta porque lo normal es que tengan ganacia 1.. depende de lo que quieras hacer.
Puedes utilizar amplificadores idénticos y atenuar la señal de entrada de cada uno según convenga.


----------



## fox9010

Hola colegas, en especial a Juan Jose.. Quisiera saber si podrías ayudarme a mi en el calculo de mis componentes para fabricar un crossover de 3 vías de 2do orden. tengo los datos de cada parlante.

Parlante para medios: CELESTION TF1530 de 15 pulgadas.
Parlante para bajos: DAS AUDIO modelo 15P de 15 pulgadas.
Parlante agudos: DRK-2060  de 1 pulgada.
Datos de los Agudos:
DRK-2060 

ESPECIFICACIONES
Conductor: 1" 
Bobina: 1.75" (44mm) 
Imán: 20 Oz 
El pico de potencia: 240W 
Potencia RMS: 60W 
Impedancia: 8 Ohm 
Respuesta de frecuencia: 800Hz - 18KHz 
Sensibilidad (SPL): 107 dB 
Material de la membrana: Titanio 
RK 2060 
Diafragma de reemplazo 
Bobina: 1.75" (44mm) 
Material de la membrana: Titanio 
Impedancia: 8 Ohm 

He mirado la hoja de cada parlante pero aun no puedo saber bien como analizar la gráfica de impedancia vs frecuencia y ver donde seria el corte de frecuencia..

Estaría muy agradecido si me pudieran ayudar..

Pd: componentes irían en una caja tipo Butterworth

Hoja de componentes


----------



## AntonioAA

Trato de ayudarte ( aunque no te guste lo que diga)

- Los dos parlantes de 15"SON CASI LO MISMO . Poner un 15"para medios es una aberración !!
- Si te fijas la respuesta , a los 1000 Hz empiezan a tener respuesta fea , no conviene cortarlos mas arriba
- Tendrias que ver la frecuencia de resonancia del driver , siempre conviene cortarlo una octava mas arriba 

Sin tener mas datos no es facil , pero te recomiendo cortar a 1KHz con un filtro de 3er orden o electronicamente a 24dB/octava si fuera posible .

Esto seria una solucion "medio pelo" . Si quisieras hacer algo bueno , deberias poner para medios un parlante de 6-8" , que los hay , y ahi si cortar en 500 y 2-3000 Hz 
Para cortar tan bajo en pasivo , la bobina puede ser monstruosa , de varios Kg de peso.
Siempre conviene cortar electronicamente .


----------



## fox9010

AntonioAA dijo:


> Trato de ayudarte ( aunque no te guste lo que diga)
> 
> - Los dos parlantes de 15"SON CASI LO MISMO . Poner un 15"para medios es una aberración !!
> - Si te fijas la respuesta , a los 1000 Hz empiezan a tener respuesta fea , no conviene cortarlos mas arriba
> - Tendrias que ver la frecuencia de resonancia del driver , siempre conviene cortarlo una octava mas arriba
> 
> Sin tener mas datos no es facil , pero te recomiendo cortar a 1KHz con un filtro de 3er orden o electronicamente a 24dB/octava si fuera posible .
> 
> Esto seria una solucion "medio pelo" . Si quisieras hacer algo bueno , deberias poner para medios un parlante de 6-8" , que los hay , y ahi si cortar en 500 y 2-3000 Hz
> Para cortar tan bajo en pasivo , la bobina puede ser monstruosa , de varios Kg de peso.
> Siempre conviene cortar electronicamente .



Muchas gracias por tu aporte Antonio, siempre es bienvenido los comentarios cuando son constructivos independiente si la respuesta esperada es favorable o no.
Tomare en consideración tu aporte, poner parlante de 6-8" se me hace realmente difícil porque la perforación en el parlante ya esta hecha y es de 15". Seré sincero, estoy recién interiorizándome en estos temas de lo que es amplificación y parlantes, y por fuerza mayor, me han pedido ayuda para reparar estas cajas (sin fines de lucro) cajas las cuales son usadas en una iglesia, por lo cual accedí y he comenzado a buscar información al respecto sobre todo con los crossover, el crossover que traía se estropeo y además me comentaron que habían quemado ya varias veces los agudos por lo que me hace presumir que no estaban bien calculados los componentes de dicho crossover o bien una inadecuada amplificación. Si pudieran prestarme ayuda en lo posible para poder fabricar un crossover para estos parlantes estaría eternamente agradecido.

Adjunto foto del parlante en cuestión, saludos..


----------



## AntonioAA

Primero deberias relevar que tenia antes . De ahi determinar que es lo que esta pasando , si no esta funcionando o es inadecuado .
Si se quemo el driver pueden ser varias cosas : exceso de potencia , cross inadecuado o dañado.
En esta pagina hay calculadores de crossover , al menos puedes calcular algo aproximado:

http://www.mh-audio.nl/spk_calc.asp


----------



## fox9010

Gracias.. me recomiendas cortar a 1000 hz con un filtro de 3er orden?


----------



## AntonioAA

fox9010 dijo:


> Gracias.. me recomiendas cortar a 1000 hz con un filtro de 3er orden?



Sin conocer mucho de tus parlantes creo que es lo habitual y seguramente ande bien .
Controla que el amplificador soporte los dos parlantes de 15 en paralelo ( 4 Ohms )

Y recuerda calcular el filtro para ESA impedancia ( 4 Ohms )


----------



## massbateria

Hoal. un saludo a todos. Tengo un problema con unas cajas en las cuales siempre se me acaba rompiendo el motor de agudos.
La etapa de potencia que utilizo es una beheringer i-nuke 6000.
Los woofers son peavey 1508 sps a 8 ohmios.
El tema es calcualr los filtros y supongo que protección para los agudos y tambien que motores me aconsejáis, a ser posible, rosca de 1".
Os adjunto las caracteristicas del woofer.
Un saludo y muchas gracias!


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola. Y que motor de agudos utilizabas?? Es una caja comprada o tu la fabricaste?. Tienes que especificar mas datos para poder opinar con criterio. Tipo de caja, impedancia, cantidad de parlantes por caja, cantidad de cajas por canal de la potencia. 

saludos


----------



## massbateria

Juan Jose dijo:


> Hola. Y que motor de agudos utilizabas?? Es una caja comprada o tu la fabricaste?. Tienes que especificar mas datos para poder opinar con criterio. Tipo de caja, impedancia, cantidad de parlantes por caja, cantidad de cajas por canal de la potencia.
> 
> saludos



Hola. Pues te explico un poco más. Las cajas eran de la marca Warfedale. Llegaron a mi destruidas, al menos los componentes.
luego conseguí una caja peavey ul 215 o algo asi, que llevaba montada dos 15  como los descritos arriba y los monté uno en cada caja. Como motor, les puse unos genricos de esos baratillos que no traen ni especificaciones con un filtro promaster genrico también, pero montado así, no hago más que romper agudos.
Por eso, quiero montar unos motores de agudos mejores, de 1" de rosca por no cambiar los difusores y necesitaria los cálculos para un filtro adecuado.
De electronica sé poco, pero me podria defender para montar los circuitos del filtro.
He pensado también en acompañar los filtros, de un circuito de protección, con los zeners y tal que está más arriba en este mismo post.

Como ya he comentado antes, la etapa que utilizo es una beheringer i nuke 6000.
Las cajs montan un woofer de15" y un motor de 1" cada una.
Los woofers, los peavey descritos arriba.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Opción 1 : Comprar motores de mas potencia y calidad.

Opción 2 : poner una lámpara de filamentos de 24 V 21 Watts en serie con el tweeter.


----------



## massbateria

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Opción 1 : Comprar motores de mas potencia y calidad.
> 
> Opción 2 : poner una lámpara de filamentos de 24 V 21 Watts en serie con el tweeter.


Eso está claro. Que me recomendais?
Tambien habria que hacer filtro nuevo y el tema de la bombilla...me gustaria algo mas sofisticado. Las bombillas se rompen y las cajas a veces van a golpes.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Hay unos protectores con tiristores y otros con microfusibles autoreseteables , pero al momento de proteger apagan el tweeter y cortan los agudos , lo cual no  es bueno para audio profesional.

La solución de las lámparas atenúa los agudos sin cortarlos y la usan importantísimas marcas del mercado.

Fijate ésta publicidad : https://www.terapeak.com/worth/12v-...-speaker-divider-neon-bulb-fuse/311480407485/


Podés usar lámparas de vehículo automotor de 24 V 22 Watts que son mas faciles de conseguir y están adaptadas al traqueteo . Montarías el zócalo atornillado en una base de goma EVA.

Sinó la opción de un mejor , mas potente y mas caro motor !

EDIT : Lee aqui : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/lampara-bulbo-wharfedale-pro-evp-s215-59280/


----------



## Juan Jose

fox9010 dijo:


> Muchas gracias por tu aporte Antonio, siempre es bienvenido los comentarios cuando son constructivos independiente si la respuesta esperada es favorable o no.
> Tomare en consideración tu aporte, poner parlante de 6-8" se me hace realmente difícil porque la perforación en el parlante ya esta hecha y es de 15". Seré sincero, estoy recién interiorizándome en estos temas de lo que es amplificación y parlantes, y por fuerza mayor, me han pedido ayuda para reparar estas cajas (sin fines de lucro) cajas las cuales son usadas en una iglesia, por lo cual accedí y he comenzado a buscar información al respecto sobre todo con los crossover, el crossover que traía se estropeo y además me comentaron que habían quemado ya varias veces los agudos por lo que me hace presumir que no estaban bien calculados los componentes de dicho crossover o bien una inadecuada amplificación. Si pudieran prestarme ayuda en lo posible para poder fabricar un crossover para estos parlantes estaría eternamente agradecido.
> 
> Adjunto foto del parlante en cuestión, saludos..



Hola a todos. Disculpas por la demora pero no estaba entrando al foro seguido por cuestiones de trabajo. 
Bueno, vamos al grano, este tipo de cajas para sonido profesional con dos woofer de 15 y un driver de agudos son muy usadas para grandes espacios. En realidad son un falso 3 vías de los que generalmente conocemos en audio o como te indica perfectamente Antonio. 
El tema es que en realidad tienen un crosover que es con 3 salidas pero no EN LOS CORTES DE FRECUENCIA TIPICO DE GRAVES MEDIOS Y AGUDOS. 

Un tipo de caja de este grupo es la Peavey pv215. 
El cros que lleva es el de la figura y te adjunto un diagrama. 
El woofer inferior trabaja como bajo. El del medio trabaja como medio-bajo y el driver está como medio agudo. 
La respuesta de la caja es muy buena tiene un cruce bajo a 1286 hz y el driver arranca desde los 4500 hz. 

Puedes probar una configuración basica, sin recorte de los woofer y solo el driver. 

Bueno, comenta como te fue con las pruebas. 

saludos





massbateria dijo:


> Hola. Pues te explico un poco más. Las cajas eran de la marca Warfedale. Llegaron a mi destruidas, al menos los componentes.
> luego conseguí una caja peavey ul 215 o algo asi, que llevaba montada dos 15  como los descritos arriba y los monté uno en cada caja. Como motor, les puse unos genricos de esos baratillos que no traen ni especificaciones con un filtro promaster genrico también, pero montado así, no hago más que romper agudos.
> Por eso, quiero montar unos motores de agudos mejores, de 1" de rosca por no cambiar los difusores y necesitaria los cálculos para un filtro adecuado.
> De electronica sé poco, pero me podria defender para montar los circuitos del filtro.
> He pensado también en acompañar los filtros, de un circuito de protección, con los zeners y tal que está más arriba en este mismo post.
> 
> Como ya he comentado antes, la etapa que utilizo es una beheringer i nuke 6000.
> Las cajs montan un woofer de15" y un motor de 1" cada una.
> Los woofers, los peavey descritos arriba.



Hola. Mirando un poco la información que subiste, resumo dos cosas: 
1 la potencia es muy grande para tus cajas. incluso el parlante que rescatas de las UL215 (que son de 1000 watts de programa) tiene especificado 500 watts rms de potencia. La Behringer especifica unos 1500 watts en 8 ohms lo que es MUCHA POTENCIA!. 

2 el driver que corresponde para con esa potencia tirar algo decente es un DAS K8 o K10. Y debidamente cortado como a 1200 hz por ejemplo y con una protección segura que no lo queme ante picos y acoples. Generalmente este driver va en conjunto con 2 woofer de los que rescatas y eso es para un canal. 

En resumen, debes sumar en total la potencia del amplificador rms para la impedancia especificada y eso es la potencia que deben sumar tus bafles conectados en cada canal. De ahi en adelante NO se queman mas los drivers por exceso de potencia. 

saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Juan Jose dijo:


> Hola a todos. Disculpas por la demora pero no estaba entrando al foro seguido por cuestiones de trabajo.
> Bueno, vamos al grano, este tipo de cajas para sonido profesional con dos woofer de 15 y un driver de agudos son muy usadas para grandes espacios. En realidad son un falso 3 vías de los que generalmente conocemos en audio o como te indica perfectamente Antonio.
> El tema es que en realidad tienen un crosover que es con 3 salidas pero no EN LOS CORTES DE FRECUENCIA TIPICO DE GRAVES MEDIOS Y AGUDOS.
> 
> Un tipo de caja de este grupo es la Peavey pv215.
> El cros que lleva es el de la figura y te adjunto un diagrama.
> El woofer inferior trabaja como bajo. El del medio trabaja como medio-bajo y el driver está como medio agudo.
> La respuesta de la caja es muy buena tiene un cruce bajo a 1286 hz y el driver arranca desde los 4500 hz.
> 
> Puedes probar una configuración basica, sin recorte de los woofer y solo el driver.
> 
> Bueno, comenta como te fue con las pruebas.


 
Realmente no conozco el mundo "PRO" ... con los humildes conceptos que uno tiene , dicha configuración parece un engendro demoníaco . No quiero pensar la fase , el lobulo de radiación de eso ...pero si Peavey lo usa ....Un 15" llevado hasta 4500Hz!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Pero Massbateria montó en dos cajas Warfedale los de 15 de la Peavey 1508 sps que desmontó y le agregó motores de tweeters baratos con un filtro Promaster genérico . . .  y se le queman los tweeters


----------



## massbateria

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pero Massbateria montó en dos cajas Warfedale los de 15 de la Peavey 1508 sps que desmontó y le agregó motores de tweeters baratos con un filtro Promaster genérico . . .  y se le queman los tweeters



Hola. Creo que se han juntado dos temas a la vez. Por un lado está el mio, de unas cajas que sólo montan un 15" y el de  dosmetros.

A lo que voy. 
Por espacio y por no tener otras cajas, he de montar eso asi. No puedo montar 2 x15"".
Con un circuito de seguridad, de protección, fincionarian bien?
Yo no creo que esa etapa saque relamente 1500w por canal.
por eso necesito vuestra ayuda...


----------



## Juan Jose

AntonioAA dijo:


> Realmente no conozco el mundo "PRO" ... con los humildes conceptos que uno tiene , dicha configuración parece un engendro demoníaco . No quiero pensar la fase , el lobulo de radiación de eso ...pero si Peavey lo usa ....Un 15" llevado hasta 4500Hz!!




 Te serprenderías de lo que encuentras en CAJAS DE MARCA !!! 
Cada uno que me trae una caja a reparación (estas tenian el driver quemado) levanto el plano, tiro curvas con el ARTA de los componentes, levanto el crossover y al legajo. 
Luego hasta algunos requieren modificaciones porque no quieren una respuesta plana. 

Hay cajas doble 15 que directamente los WOOFER van en paralelo y son ningún tipo de corte. 

Te adjunto la JBL4733A un caballito de batalla de sonidistas por doquier!!

Saludos!





massbateria dijo:


> Hola. Creo que se han juntado dos temas a la vez. Por un lado está el mio, de unas cajas que sólo montan un 15" y el de  dosmetros.
> 
> A lo que voy.
> Por espacio y por no tener otras cajas, he de montar eso asi. No puedo montar 2 x15"".
> Con un circuito de seguridad, de protección, fincionarian bien?
> Yo no creo que esa etapa saque relamente 1500w por canal.
> por eso necesito vuestra ayuda...



El foro juntó los temas, disculpas. ;

Las citas son correctas en cada respuesta. 

Solamente el diagrama quedó al final de la doble respuesta pero que POR SUPUESTO corresponde a la cita donde se montan los doble 15. 

saludos


----------



## massbateria

Hola. Si uso ese filtro para los agudos en mi caja con solo un woofer, me podría funcionar? 
Necesito una solucion


----------



## Juan Jose

massbateria dijo:


> Hola. Si uso ese filtro para los agudos en mi caja con solo un woofer, me podría funcionar?
> Necesito una solucion



Hola. Ese filtro es para un driver como el que te comentaba, tipo k8 de DAS . 
Son drivers de gran potencia y si miras bien el diseño del crosover hasta tiene la opción de utilizarlas en BIAMPLIFICACION. 

Comencemos por los datos de tu woofer. 
Es un excelente parlante, pero su potencia es de 500 watts rms. 
O sea, este tipo de parlante es para una caja de 500 watts rms. 
Un driver acorde a este tipo de caja es para mi un driver de por lo menos unos  60 - 75 watts rms y que pueda ser cortado en 2500 o 3000 hz. 

Ejemplos hay en varias marcas, por ejemplo en JBL, peavey, das, selenium etc.. depende del presupuesto. 

Con el driver y la curva del mismo, seleccionamos frecuencia de corte y luego hay que calcular bien el divisror, proteccion y atenuación para que el bafle quede PLANO en respuesta en frecuencia, sintonizado y sin exceso de agudos o graves. 

saludos


----------



## massbateria

Juan Jose dijo:


> Hola. Ese filtro es para un driver como el que te comentaba, tipo k8 de DAS .
> Son drivers de gran potencia y si miras bien el diseño del crosover hasta tiene la opción de utilizarlas en BIAMPLIFICACION.
> 
> Comencemos por los datos de tu woofer.
> Es un excelente parlante, pero su potencia es de 500 watts rms.
> O sea, este tipo de parlante es para una caja de 500 watts rms.
> Un driver acorde a este tipo de caja es para mi un driver de por lo menos unos  60 - 75 watts rms y que pueda ser cortado en 2500 o 3000 hz.
> 
> Ejemplos hay en varias marcas, por ejemplo en JBL, peavey, das, selenium etc.. depende del presupuesto.
> 
> Con el driver y la curva del mismo, seleccionamos frecuencia de corte y luego hay que calcular bien el divisror, proteccion y atenuación para que el bafle quede PLANO en respuesta en frecuencia, sintonizado y sin exceso de agudos o graves.
> 
> saludos


Me podrias ayudar en los calculos una vez haya elegido el driver? Te lo agradeceria inmensamente!!


----------



## Juan Jose

massbateria dijo:


> Me podrias ayudar en los calculos una vez haya elegido el driver? Te lo agradeceria inmensamente!!



Si por supuesto. 
Para eso es el FORO no _??


----------



## massbateria

Juan Jose dijo:


> Si por supuesto.
> Para eso es el FORO no _??


Seguramente compraré motores faital de esas características.
El lunes si ya lo tengo claro te paso las carácteristicas.
Mil gracias!


----------



## massbateria

massbateria dijo:


> Seguramente compraré motores faital de esas características.
> El lunes si ya lo tengo claro te paso las carácteristicas.
> Mil gracias!


Ya tengo decidido lo de los motores de agudos.
Seran Faital y estoy entre estos dos modelos.
Adjunto fichas.
Necesitaria como ya he comentado antes los filtros, que creo deberian ser al menos de segundo orden y un circuito atenuador, creo.
Mil gracias!!http://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5a5514e125391/HF109_datasheet_8.pdfhttp://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5a5514db4ff41/HF103_datasheet_8.pdf


----------



## Juan Jose

massbateria dijo:


> Ya tengo decidido lo de los motores de agudos.
> Seran Faital y estoy entre estos dos modelos.
> Adjunto fichas.
> Necesitaria como ya he comentado antes los filtros, que creo deberian ser al menos de segundo orden y un circuito atenuador, creo.
> Mil gracias!!http://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5a5514e125391/HF109_datasheet_8.pdfhttp://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5a5514db4ff41/HF103_datasheet_8.pdf



Bueno, una alternativa es  cortar el driver a 1800 hz. Tu woofer llega a 2000 hz y a partir de ahi comienza a perder potencia en frecuencias altas. 

El adjunto es una idea de como utilizar las gráficas y los archivos de PCP FILES que hacen los cálculos y a mi me dan valores muy similares a los de las fórmulas. 

Yo elegí un tercer órden, debido a que tu driver solamente soporta 60 watts rms y deberás primero fabricar el crosover y en base a ello calcular la red de atenuación y luego finalmente la protección. (sugiero a lámpara). 

Propuesta entonces: 
Woofer 1508 de peavey   directo sin cross. 
Driver Faital HF109  con cros tercer órden a 1800 hz. 
Supongo la caja está sintonizada para el woofer sino hay que sintonizarla. En tus archivos está medidas de tubos y frecuencia de sintonia dependiendo el modelo de woofer y caja tipo. 

bueno, hay que repasar calculos y fabricar el croos, comenta como te fué!!

saludos


----------



## massbateria

Muchas gracias!! Por supuesto que te comentaré!!

La red de atenuacion tambien salia en los pcp files, verdad?

*Edita tus comentarios en lugar de crear nuevos*​
Ya he visto lo de la red de atenuación L-pad. Supongo que la lampara de protección la pongo después de todo en serie en el cable positivo, verdad?


----------



## Juan Jose

No no, la lámpara o lámparas en este caso (para mi son dos de 24 v y 50 watts en serie para tu driver) van siempre a la entrada del filtro de agudos. O sea, entre el positivo de entrada y el primer capacitor C1. 

Hay protectores electrónicos que son mas elaborados que no cortan la señal ni tampoco se abren como los que te comentaban mas atras en el foro. 

En un tema subí los diagramas y pcb.

ACA el tema. 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/proteger-cornetas-tweeter-8345/#post51758

en tu caso debes regular el zener a 30 volts para proteger el driver de 60 watts rms y 8 ohms de impedancia. 
Lo he utilizado generalmente en tweters porque profiero personalmente un buen  divisor de frecuencia a 18db/octava y las lámparas de protección. 


saludos.


----------



## massbateria

Mil gracias. Buscaré esos circuitos.
Ya te digo como voy quedando.

Saludos. Gracias !


----------



## Juan Jose

fox9010 dijo:


> Muchas gracias por tu aporte Antonio, siempre es bienvenido los comentarios cuando son constructivos independiente si la respuesta esperada es favorable o no.
> Tomare en consideración tu aporte, poner parlante de 6-8" se me hace realmente difícil porque la perforación en el parlante ya esta hecha y es de 15". Seré sincero, estoy recién interiorizándome en estos temas de lo que es amplificación y parlantes, y por fuerza mayor, me han pedido ayuda para reparar estas cajas (sin fines de lucro) cajas las cuales son usadas en una iglesia, por lo cual accedí y he comenzado a buscar información al respecto sobre todo con los crossover, el crossover que traía se estropeo y además me comentaron que habían quemado ya varias veces los agudos por lo que me hace presumir que no estaban bien calculados los componentes de dicho crossover o bien una inadecuada amplificación. Si pudieran prestarme ayuda en lo posible para poder fabricar un crossover para estos parlantes estaría eternamente agradecido.
> 
> Adjunto foto del parlante en cuestión, saludos..



Hola. 
Si subes el cross viejo (diagrama o foto de atras y adelante) podemos ayudarte a calcular el nuevo siempre que también especifiques que driver de agudos elegiste como reemplazo. 


saludos


----------



## massbateria

massbateria dijo:


> Mil gracias. Buscaré esos circuitos.
> Ya te digo como voy quedando.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias!!



Hola. entonces, para aclarame: Primero va la protecciópn (o en forma de circuito o las dos lámparas) después la red de atenuación y finalmente el filtro.
¿Sería así el orden?
Otra pregunta. En el caso del circuito de protección que me propones, necesitaria alimentarlo electricamente? Eso seria un inconveniente, ya que las cajas son pasivas.
Gracias por todo!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Siempre aconsejo las lámparas como protección ! ¿ Por que ? Simplemente porque a lo sumo funcionarán como "compresor" atenuendo los volúmenes altos.

Porque el bafle sigue sonando sin cortes ni cosas raras , y eso para audio profesional-laboral es muy importante.

Saludos !


----------



## Juan Jose

massbateria dijo:


> Hola. entonces, para aclarame: Primero va la protecciópn (o en forma de circuito o las dos lámparas) después la red de atenuación y finalmente el filtro.
> ¿Sería así el orden?
> Otra pregunta. En el caso del circuito de protección que me propones, necesitaria alimentarlo electricamente? Eso seria un inconveniente, ya que las cajas son pasivas.
> Gracias por todo!



En el caso de las lamparas (mejor opción para mi siempre) van antes del crosover. 
O sea, lamparas en serie con positivo, luego el crosover y ultimo el driver. 

En el caso de proteccion electronica activa, la misma va ULTIMA. O sea, va el crsosover, el driver y la proteccion en paralelo con este último. Se alimenta desde la señal de audio que le llega al driver, no precisa alimentacion externa. 

Igualmente, yo personalmente SIEMPRE utilizo lámparas y funcionan muy bien. 

saludos


----------



## massbateria

Juan Jose dijo:


> En el caso de las lamparas (mejor opción para mi siempre) van antes del crosover.
> O sea, lamparas en serie con positivo, luego el crosover y ultimo el driver.
> 
> En el caso de proteccion electronica activa, la misma va ULTIMA. O sea, va el crsosover, el driver y la proteccion en paralelo con este último. Se alimenta desde la señal de audio que le llega al driver, no precisa alimentacion externa.
> 
> Igualmente, yo personalmente SIEMPRE utilizo lámparas y funcionan muy bien.
> 
> saludos


Entonces, si uso lamparas no uso la red de atenuacion?


Otra pregunta Juan Jose, en el esquema del filtro, donde esta el positivo y el negativo del twiter?
Perdona mi ignorancia.


----------



## Juan Jose

massbateria dijo:


> Entonces, si uso lamparas no uso la red de atenuacion?
> 
> 
> Otra pregunta Juan Jose, en el esquema del filtro, donde esta el positivo y el negativo del twiter?
> Perdona mi ignorancia.



La lámpara va a resultar del filtro. Es protección. 
La red de atenuación va luego del filtro y antes del drivers, es para igualar las sensibilidades de los componentes (generalmente los drivers tienen mayor presión sonora que los woofers). 

En el caso de un filtro de 3er orden el positivo coincide con la línea positiva del filtro y el negativo al negativo general. 

Saludos


----------



## massbateria

Juan Jose dijo:


> La lámpara va a resultar del filtro. Es protección.
> La red de atenuación va luego del filtro y antes del drivers, es para igualar las sensibilidades de los componentes (generalmente los drivers tienen mayor presión sonora que los woofers).
> 
> En el caso de un filtro de 3er orden el positivo coincide con la línea positiva del filtro y el negativo al negativo general.
> 
> Saludos


Es que en el esquema que me pasaste del filtro, no pone donde esta el positivo o el negativo.


----------



## mario17farias

buenas tardes, una consulta medio tonta, tengo un filtro activo pasa altos que hice, al hacer la conección a los tweeters ya no es necesario colocar ningún capacitor como filtro por el mismo?


----------



## jorger

mario17farias dijo:


> buenas tardes, una consulta medio tonta, tengo un filtro activo pasa altos que hice, al hacer la conección a los tweeters ya no es necesario colocar ningún capacitor como filtro por el mismo?


Si ya tienes un pasa altos activo para qué ibas a poner un condensador en el tweeter?


----------



## mario17farias

por eso dije que era medio tonta, pero en fin, creo que con tú interrogante ya me respondiste la pregunta


----------



## jorger

mario17farias dijo:


> ...creo que con tú interrogante ya me respondiste la pregunta


Esa era la idea


----------



## AntonioAA

Yo diria que es fundamental que el amplificador que uses tenga protección !
Puede durar muy poco el tweeter si le llega corriente continua .
No es descabellada la consulta , pero tendrias que calcular un capacitor suficientemente grande como para que "corte" MUY POR DEBAJO de la frecuencia del filtro activo . Te brindaria cierta proteccion , si bien es mejor que la tenga el amplificador ....


----------



## PATEDEFUA

Hola Gente!
Mi consulta es muy básica, quiero aplicar un simple filtro de corte pasa alto a 200hz, y vi que con un capacitor de 4,7mF en serie con dos parlantes de 8 ohms (son 16 ohms) la frecuencia de corte según este sitio web http://www.learningaboutelectronics.com/Articulos/Calculadora-de-filtro-paso-alto.php#respuesta1 queda en 211hz lo cual es genial, pero segun este otro sitio http://gzalo.com/filtrorc/ la frecuencia de corte es de 2,11 Khz.
Y sospecho que uno de los dos sitios esta equivocado... cual creen que es el correcto?


----------



## Fogonazo

A mi la cuenta me da *47 uF* para una frecuencia de corte de 211 HZ


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

PATEDEFUA dijo:


> Hola Gente!
> Mi consulta es muy básica, quiero aplicar un simple filtro de corte pasa alto a 200hz, y vi que con un capacitor de *4,7mF* en serie con dos parlantes de 8 ohms (son 16 ohms) la frecuencia de corte según este sitio web http://www.learningaboutelectronics.com/Articulos/Calculadora-de-filtro-paso-alto.php#respuesta1 queda en 211hz lo cual es genial, pero segun este otro sitio http://gzalo.com/filtrorc/ la frecuencia de corte es de 2,11 Khz.
> Y sospecho que uno de los dos sitios esta equivocado... cual creen que es el correcto?



Fc = 1 / (2 * PI * R * C) = 1 / ( 2 * 3,14 * 16 ohms * *4700 x 10E-06*) = 1 / 0.47 = *2.12 Hz*
Vos verás...


----------



## PATEDEFUA

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Fc = 1 / (2 * PI * R * C) = 1 / ( 2 * 3,14 * 16 ohms * *4700 x 10E-06*) = 1 / 0.47 = *2.12 Hz*
> Vos verás...


Me mareo con las cuentas... pero entonces ninguno de los dos sitios que tienen una "calculadora" son correctos?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

PATEDEFUA dijo:


> Me mareo con las cuentas... pero entonces ninguno de los dos sitios que tienen una "calculadora" son correctos?


Mas bien es que no sabemos que valor quisiste poner con 4,7mF.
4,7mF es lo mismo que 4700 micro-faradios o 4700 uF

Mejor decinos a que frecuencia queres cortar con el filtro y nosotros te diremos que valor de capacitor tenes que usar, pero para ganar tiempo, si querés usar los* 211 Hz* entonces tenes que poner en serie un capacitor de *47 uF (micro-faradios)* que es lo que te dijo Fogonazo.

PD: Si te mareas con esa cuenta... mejor no vayas al supermercado...


----------



## PATEDEFUA

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Mas bien es que no sabemos que valor quisiste poner con 4,7mF.
> 4,7mF es lo mismo que 4700 micro-faradios o 4700 uF
> 
> Mejor decinos a que frecuencia queres cortar con el filtro y nosotros te diremos que valor de capacitor tenes que usar, pero para ganar tiempo, si querés usar los* 211 Hz* entonces tenes que poner en serie un capacitor de *47 uF (micro-faradios)* que es lo que te dijo Fogonazo.
> 
> PD: Si te mareas con esa cuenta... mejor no vayas al supermercado...



Muchas gracias!!!

PD: Mi señora hace las compras.


----------



## martin12as

hola, diseñe un crossover de 3 vias, con cortes a 500hz y 4000hz, la bobina del woofer debe ser de 4.54 mH, pensé en hacerla con núcleo de hierro de los transformadores, quería saber si hay alguna forma de saber el área que necesita dicho núcleo para funcionar bien.

tengo unas chapas I de 16mm x 68mm, y 7mm de alto entre todas, hice la bobina ahí y fueron solo 24 vueltas, de los 68mm de largo solo ocupo 30mm, convendrá cortar las chapas para hacer el núcleo mas corto pero con un area mayor??


----------



## AntonioAA

Me fue muy mal en la materia en que estudiabamos transformadores en la Facultad , quizá algun compañero pueda ayudarte mas. 
Pero te digo:  NO estan recomendadas las bobinas con hierro si queres algo parecido a  HiFi . 
Tendrias que tener una sección de hierro grande de modo que nunca el flujo llegue a saturar el nucleo .
Para eso es importante saber a que potencia va a trabajar tu baffle .
Si tenes elementos como para cargarlo con una potencia aproximada a la maxima , tendrias que medir la inductancia a esa potencia , y seguramente medirás un valor menor . Eso te indicaria cuanto esta saturando el hierro . 
La distorsión que genera la saturacion es de 3ra. armonica y es LA PEOR .

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 12, 2018

Cómo calcular bobinas con núcleo


----------



## martin12as

AntonioAA dijo:


> Pero te digo:  NO estan recomendadas las bobinas con hierro si queres algo parecido a  HiFi .
> Tendrias que tener una sección de hierro grande de modo que nunca el flujo llegue a saturar el nucleo .
> Para eso es importante saber a que potencia va a trabajar tu baffle .



Lo que no entiendo es lo siguiente, una bobina con núcleo de hierro ¿solo distorsiona cuando satura? ¿en baja potencia anda bien? 25w o 50w por ejemplo.. ¿no se puede solucionar poniendo un núcleo mas grande?


----------



## AntonioAA

Algo así, de hecho se usa en parlantes comerciales ... La forma que propones vos , con chapas I incluso dicen que es menos sensible a la saturación . No tengo muchos elementos para demostrar , cualquier cálculo es bastante complejo

Por otra parte , no sé de que parlantes estás hablando , pero analiza si no podés subir un poco la frecuencia de corte , una bobina de 2/3 mH es bastante realizable , gastará un poco más de Cu y dedos pero el resultado es muchísimo mejor !

Yo reforme unos 3 vías que tenían bobina con núcleo de ferrite y el resultado fue espectacular .


----------



## germanach

Tavo dijo:


> Ok, gracias por los cálculos Juan! Según esas cifras, con 0.2mH el corte en el woofer lo tengo en los 3000Hz. (El tweeter por el momento no me importa mucho, es probable que compre uno nuevo)
> Pero, esa frecuencia no me gusta para nada, es demasiado alta para un woofer... Mi intensión era hacer el corte en los 500Hz aproximadamente...
> Entonces, *gracias a las fórmulas de Eduardo*, para una impedancia de 4 ohms, y una Fc de 500Hz, me dá 1.27mH... Es correcto?
> 
> Y acá los cálculos:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 47504
> 
> Bueno, con eso creo que tengo asegurado un corte en los 500Hz Aprox.
> Después, toca ver el tema del tweeter. Lamentablemente, 3 vías no va a poder ser, porque el baffle ya está hecho y solo sabe el woofer y el tweeter.
> De todas formas, va a quedar casi "un desastre", porque me va a quedar un espectro bastante grande de frecuencias sin cubrir, desde los 500Hz hasta los... 4KHz.
> Pero no me preocupo mucho por ello, porque este baffle es "solitario", jeje, es uno solo, y está acompañado de dos más pequeños, ambos rango extendido. Esos me cubren los medios.
> 
> Muchas gracias por sus respuestas, a ambos.
> (y a Cacho por mover el hilo a donde corresponde)
> 
> Saludos gentee!!


Puede ser. Para filtrar en 1,8 KHz con un 2do orden la bobina me da 0,3 mHy


----------



## pantry2

Buenas noches!
Quería saber si me podía decir si las medidas que hice estarán bien...
Ya que me dan números muy altos en cuanto a impedancia vs cruce...
Por ej ztw 12.1/2500hz
           Zw 15.58/2500hz
Lo medi usando un generador de señal y con un multi/amperimetro
Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## AntonioAA

Suponiendo que en tu nomenclatura ztw es impedancia del tweeter , que usaste el metodo correcto y que tu multimetro funciona en esa frecuencia , y que mediste INCLUYENDO el crossover  , no me parece descabellado , suelen ser parlantitos de 6 ohm con lo cual estarian al DOBLE de impedancia nominal , lo cual seria una caida de potencia a la mitad , o sea una atenuacion de 3dB .
Que me corrijan los que saben si digo pavadas.


----------



## pantry2

Hola Antonio AA
Mire le comento que el cálculo lo hice sin ningún crossover sólo el amplificador directo dándole una señal fija de 2500hz.
El bafle está compuesto por 2 woofer de 8' de 8ohm cada uno que estan conectados en paralelo dan una impedancia de 4ohm finales.
Y el Driver también es de 8ohm...
La forma de medir fue está de arriba


----------



## AntonioAA

Tu baffle seguramente tiene algun tipo de crossover dentro , yo te preguntaba si mediste directo el parlante , ya que hablas del cruce ...


----------



## pantry2

Si tienen un crossover de 1 orden compuesto por un capacitor, 1.5uf x 100v en serie con el driver...
 Los woofer por otra parte no tienen nada van directo 
Lo que hice fue sacar el driver (desconecte del capacitor) 
Y lo conecte directamente al amplificador 
Con los woofer lo mismo pero en este caso no tuve que desconectar nada ya que no tiene ningún tipo de crossover...

El milímetro es un UNI-T mod : UT55
Que calculo que funcione bien


----------



## sergiot

martin12as dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es lo siguiente, una bobina con núcleo de hierro ¿solo distorsiona cuando satura? ¿en baja potencia anda bien? 25w o 50w por ejemplo.. ¿no se puede solucionar poniendo un núcleo mas grande?



La saturación del nucleo es por la frecuencia y no por la potencia, la teoria dice que lo ideal es el nucleo de aire, pero para las bobinas grandes el costo no lo es, ademas una bobina con mucho alambre le agregaría un aumento de la resistencia y en potencias altas juega en contra, asi que lo que se hace es un balance, entre costo y benecificio, una bobina grande con algo de nucleo si tenes que hacer algo de mucha inductancia.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

pantry2 dijo:


> Si tienen un crossover de 1 orden compuesto por un capacitor, 1.5uf x 100v en serie con el driver...
> Los woofer por otra parte no tienen nada van directo
> Lo que hice fue sacar el driver (desconecte del capacitor)
> Y lo conecte directamente al amplificador
> Con los woofer lo mismo pero en este caso no tuve que desconectar nada ya que no tiene ningún tipo de crossover...
> 
> El milímetro es un UNI-T mod : UT55
> Que calculo que funcione bien


Yo me dejaria de hacer inventos y utilizaria el LIMP del paquete ARTA para hacer las mediciones.


----------



## pantry2

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo me dejaria de hacer inventos y utilizaria el LIMP del paquete ARTA para hacer las mediciones.


No conozco el programa cuál Es?


----------



## sergiot

buscalo en el foro, tenes una enciclopedia de como se usa en el post.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

pantry2 dijo:


> No conozco el programa cuál Es?


Como medir los Parámetros Thiele-Small de la forma mas fácil posible y sin cuentas


----------



## pantry2

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Como medir los Parámetros Thiele-Small de la forma mas fácil posible y sin cuentas


Bueno les comento no pude instalar el arta en mi compu...
Hace 3 horas estoy intentando y no lo reconoce...
El método que subió Juan José no funciona el diagrama que puse unos comentarios más atras o algún otro método...
Desde ya muchas gracias por contestar


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

pantry2 dijo:


> Bueno les comento no pude instalar el arta en mi compu...
> Hace 3 horas estoy intentando y no lo reconoce...



Pues estarás haciendo algo mal, por que le he instalado en cuanta batata ando dando vueltas y funciona perfecto (hasta Windows 7 u 8 está probado).
También tenés que armar el cable.
Está todo explicado en link y en el adjunto que te paso.


----------



## martin12as

hola, estoy tratando de diseñar un crossover, calcule los valores en base a un tutorial que vi y luego los simule en este programa llamado xsim, lo que les quiero preguntar es sobre los valores de las resistencias, es normal que la r3 (resistencia que atenúa el tweeter necesite disipar tanta potencia? según el gráfico de abajo a la derecha llega a disipar hasta 45W, y las otras 2 también los veo un poco altos los valores de las resistencias, 20w y 25w

y otra cosa, ya que están saben donde puedo comprar los capacitores para el crossover en algún lugar que hagan envíos al interior?


----------



## aadf

martin12as dijo:


> hola, estoy tratando de diseñar un crossover, calcule los valores en base a un tutorial que vi y luego los simule en este programa llamado xsim, lo que les quiero preguntar es sobre los valores de las resistencias, es normal que la r3 (resistencia que atenúa el tweeter necesite disipar tanta potencia? según el gráfico de abajo a la derecha llega a disipar hasta 45W, y las otras 2 también los veo un poco altos los valores de las resistencias, 20w y 25w
> 
> y otra cosa, ya que están saben donde puedo comprar los capacitores para el crossover en algún lugar que hagan envíos al interior?



Hola,

Si y no.... A ver si me explico. Ese calculo que te da es en base a una potencia de 70W (por lo que se ve en el dibujo). Si le inyectas una señal senoidal pura a esa potencia, si, creo que te llegaria a disipar eso.... pero en audio la cosa cambia. El contenido musical para el TW es muy bajo y constantemente las frecuencias cambian. Ponele resistencias de 10W y te va a sobrar.... Probalo y veras!

Saludos.
Andres.


----------



## sergiot

Exactamente como te dijo aadf, al tweeter la potencia que le llega es mucho mas baja de lo pensado, por eso un tweeter en directa, osea sin crossover, no soporta mas de 5W.


----------



## Fogonazo

martin12as dijo:


> hola, estoy tratando de diseñar un crossover, calcule los valores en base a un tutorial que vi y luego los simule en este programa llamado xsim, lo que les quiero preguntar es sobre los valores de las resistencias, es normal que la r3 (resistencia que atenúa el tweeter necesite disipar tanta potencia? según el gráfico de abajo a la derecha llega a disipar hasta 45W, y las otras 2 también los veo un poco altos los valores de las resistencias, 20w y 25w
> 
> y otra cosa, ya que están saben donde puedo comprar los capacitores para el crossover en algún lugar que hagan envíos al interior?


Mira estas casas a ver quién te lo pudiera enviar:
Listado de proveedores de Electrónica [Witronica]

Respecto al calculo de potencia, una estimación sobre la distribución espectral de la potencia de audio sería:
55% Graves
30% Medios
15% Agudos
Esto *NO *es exacto para el 100% de los casos, pero tampoco está muy errado, de acuerdo al tipo de programa musical, puede haber un 5% de error en la distribución de potencias.
Existe mas y mas detallada información sobre el tema en el Foro


----------



## marcelopollo

buenos dias muchachos hace un tiempo compre un divisor de frecuencias MAENI (el mismo que fabrica fuentes) esta funcionando con un leea 12.300 /812/tw philips ad162 t15 (modifique el corte para la impedancia ) pero me encuentro con un problema el 812 (500/5000)corte original suena sucio y parece tener distorsion .probe sacarlo de rango esto es bajar el corte a 2500hz ,mejora pero me saca contenido ,la proxima prueba fue elevar el pa a 6000 hz mejoro hay contenido .pero para que no quedara expuesto inverti la fase algo mejor anda pero no es limpio .trate de compensarlo con el tw ,pero este presenta seseos, en la grafica hay picos a 3k (menor) y a 13k (mayor) el amplificador trabaja bien ,en auriculares no presenta dichos defectos .una solucion seria filtro notch pero no tengo parametros mecanicos ,ni electricos con ellos tal vez solucione este tema .


----------



## AntonioAA

Primero asegúrate que los parlantes estén en buenas condiciones ! Son antiguos , pueden tener el cono mal . Respecto al resto , no te queda otra que medir respuesta ... Con un micrófono medio pelo podés tener alguna idea de cómo está funcionando el Cross.


----------



## marcelopollo

hola antonio y gracias por contestar .te comento los 812 y philips son originales comprados por mi en su epoca .el 812 lo probe solo y no hay vestigios de fatiga roces de bobina etc .el tw es bastante delicado pero lo cuide y es completamente original .lo de el filtro lo exponia en un todo .para que tengan idea .en algun comentario que vi en la red sobre el tw expone algunos defectos (picos y difraccion) ademas de llegar a la conclusion de que hay que ecualizarlo ,aca interpreto que instala un NOTCH para que quede plano en la banda de reproduccion .actualmente el corte PA lo situe en 12k no recuerdo si butter o riley .pero el seseo (no en todos los temas ) se escucha ,en cuanto al 812 y como describi se sabe que no hay mediciones ,pero se que aca hay fanas de leea y tal vez lo mididieron y me den una mano con esos datos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Estoy casi seguro que está aqui mismo  o acá : Parametros Thiele & Small, banco de datos


----------



## marcelopollo

hola dosmetros .no esta el 812 re .ojala alguno lo mid y me pase el dato


----------



## DOSMETROS

Hacelo vos !

Como medir los Parámetros Thiele-Small de la forma mas fácil posible y sin cuentas
Como diseñar cajas y medir los parametros Thiele-Small de los parlantes


----------



## marcelopollo

gracias dosmetros vamos a intentar hacerlo


----------



## LuisVonka

Buenas, con esto de la cuarentena ya no se que hacer y me propuse mejorar mis medios-altos, son dos cajitas con un medio de 8" (Audiopipe Apmb-834pm, resp: 70/11KHz) y tweeter de titanio (Audiopipe Atr-3721, resp: 2/25KHz), me empeñe en mejorar su sonido con un par de crossovers pasivos de 12db por octava ya que solamente el tweeter tenía un capacitor y nada más, y en volumen alto se nota distorsión , los cálculos por el momento los realice con esta pagina _2-Way Crossover Calculator / Designer .
A_mbas cajas las tengo cortadas con un paso alto activo en 100hz y movidas por una SKP max310 que entrega al rededor de 100W en 4 ohms, luego el mid bass y tweeter en pasivo con un cruce de 4500hz (filtro que realice). Probando este ultimo con tonos y ruido rosa me percate que en el pasabajos al quitar los capacitores, tira menos agudos y el corte se vuelve mas notorio, esto me pareció muy extraño, hasta con el notch no lo puedo corregir, *resumiendo: con la bobina sola en serie al bajo, corta mejor los agudos. No entiendo porque me pasa ésto, si alguien me puede tirar una mano se lo agradeceria!*
El filtro pasivo es provisorio, estoy esperando que me llegue el tester que compre para controlar todo y armarlo bien...
adjunto imagenes del filtro, notch e impedancia del mid-bass


----------



## DOSMETROS

Y no te convendría usar el cálculo de un divisor de 3 vías usando finalmente los cálculos para medios y agudos ?

Edito : ahí leí que era activo el otro filtro.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

LuisVonka dijo:


> resumiendo: con la bobina sola en serie al bajo, corta mejor los agudos. No entiendo porque me pasa ésto, si alguien me puede tirar una mano se lo agradeceria!


Es dificil dar la respuesta correcta por que hay un conjunto de problemas sin tratar.
1-como has elegido la frecuencia de corte de 4500Hz? Es una frecuencia muy alta para un mid de calidad dudosa.
2-esa página de calculo de crossover parece ser cualquier cosa. Deberías buscar en el foro un link que puse a diyaudio.com con un tema como lo que vos queres hacer....que de todas formas no es la manera correcta.
3-no has medido la impedancia de cada parlante para saber como es realmente y no mediante simulacion con parámetros tambien dudosos. En el foro hay un tema de Juan Filas que trata como medir parlantes con la compu y un cable.
4-tampoco has medido como irradian los parlantes para saber donde y como cortar.
5-no sabemos si has conectado correctamente la polaridad de los parlantes para cumplir con el xover.
Etc, etc, etc.

Mejor buscá y leé en el foro, por que la tarea que has encarado no se resuelve con un cálculo de una web.


----------



## LuisVonka

Medí las respuestas de manera precaria con tonos y una app en el cel, hasta 7kHz responde el bajo( previamente controle la linealidad de la app), igualmente es provisorio, con respecto a la pagina me arrojo lo mismo que esta otra _


			Filtros pasivos - PCPfiles en www.pcpaudio.com
		

,_ recién estuve leyendo como obtener los parámetros y lo voy hacer cuando me llegue el tester, el que tengo ahora es re chino. Las pruebas las hice con el medio solo, desconectando el tweeter, y los capacitores son de poliester, ya sé el tema con los electrolíticos y la alta frecuencia...
Con el tester nuevo mediré las inductancias y la capacidad, seguiré instruyéndome y obtendré los parámetros por mi cuenta
Gracias y saludos


----------



## sergiot

No te fies del oido, medi todo con instrumentos y si tenes un oscilocopio es mejor, eso que hiciste no es un notch es un zobel, solo es para que el divisor "vea" un impedancia constante ya que el parlante varia según la frecuencia.


----------



## LuisVonka

Me guió con un micrófono, y observo los cambios tomando como referencia al parlante sin filtro...


----------



## sergiot

El tema es que una cosa es saber como se comporta el divisor y otra como se comporta el parlante, lo ideal es colocar a la salida del divisor una resistencia que simule el parlante y le metes señal variable en frencuencia y medis con el osciloscopio o algo que te pueda mostrar como se comporta el divisor según la frecuencia, y asi sabes si atenua donde dice que tiene que atenuar y cuanto


----------



## LuisVonka

Si tuviera,lo haría... Lo unico que me parece extraño es como es posible que los capacitores en paralelo al woofer me meta mas agudos al mismo, eso es lo que no entiendo, si los capacitores deberian derivar los agudos a neutro...
Me queda por hallar los parámetros de los tweeter...
Igualmente era para entretenerme y aprender, en un futuro, despues que nazca mi hijo quiero venderlos y armar tal vez dos faital 4fe35 en paralelo con tweteer de seda


----------



## LuisVonka

Instale el sof Arta y con un microfono viejo de mi primer Pc  estuve experimentando y tome algunas mediciones, igualmente estoy leyendo su manual y buscando como calibrar mejor el MIc ya que si inyecto un tono de 100hz el arta me mide 130hz,aparte es poco sensible no nota con apreciable magnitud los cortes con el filtro activo
Si alguno me puede facilitar algún tutorial de como calibrarlo o si es una perdida de tiempo por el microfono _barato_ que poseo que me lo diga jaja.
Saludos y muchas gracias.
Puede ser que en los divisores pasivos para evaluar su corte hay que realizar la prueba con un volumen considerable? 
No se si estoy en lo cierto pero creo que con un volumen bajo sería poco apreciable el corte


----------



## jorger

LuisVonka dijo:


> Instale el sof Arta y con un microfono viejo de mi primer Pc  estuve experimentando y tome algunas mediciones, igualmente estoy leyendo su manual y buscando como calibrar mejor el MIc ya que si inyecto un tono de 100hz el arta me mide 130hz


Ehmmmm... ¿¿??
Vas a tener que explicar eso, con detalle y además con imágenes porque la calibración del micrófono viene dada básicamente por la sensibilidad y linealidad de respuesta en frecuencia (que sólo puedes corregir si la conoces). Eso de meter un tono de 100Hz y medir 130Hz en análisis de espectro no tiene sentido a menos que estés usando una app como generador de señales y sea tan dudosa que le erre en la frecuencia que eliges reproducir 


LuisVonka dijo:


> aparte es poco sensible no nota con apreciable magnitud los cortes con el filtro activo


Podría ser pero...
Revistaste la configuración de audio desde el panel de control? A qué distancia estás midiendo? Y a qué potencia?


LuisVonka dijo:


> Puede ser que en los divisores pasivos para evaluar su corte hay que realizar la prueba con un volumen considerable?
> No se si estoy en lo cierto pero creo que con un volumen bajo sería poco apreciable el corte


Para evaluar el comportamiento de los filtros pasivos lo que tienes que hacer es una  conexión en bucle, que puede ser en canal único o en canal doble. A la salida de audio del PC conectas el amplificador + el filtro, y la salida del mismo filtro de vuelta a la entrada de audio de la tarjeta de sonido, pero sí o sí con un divisor resistivo *que debes calcular para no quedarte sin PC* (no me hago responsable si lo haces y quemas algo por error). Haces una medición por impulso o FFT y ya tienes la respuesta en frecuencia.
Para el filtro activo lo mismo, solo que sin amplificador de por medio.
Pd: el micro barato puede servir para empezar y medir algunas cosas. Yo compré uno chino tipo pinza, me costó 1€ y no era taaaan malo como para no poder hacer nada con él.
Un saludo.


----------



## sergiot

Laverdad que nunca usé el Arta para medir con microfono, pero por mas malo que sea el mic, nunca puede modificar la frecuencia, si puede atenuar su lectura o deformarla, pero no puede modificar la base de tiempo de una señal.
Yo empezaría por medir los parametros TS de cada parlante, eso te pueda dar una idea de la calidad de los mismos y en que rango de frecuencias conviene usarlo...incluso si conviene seguir usandolos.


----------



## aadf

Hola,

Estas tomando como valores para el calculo del crossover la impedancia nominal? Cuando midas con el ARTA y saques la curva de impedancia en funcion de la frecuencia, te vas a dar cuenta que en 4500hz el woofer no tiene 4 ohms.... para mi deberias usar la impedancia que te da en ese punto (o en el que quieras hacer el corte).

Saludos
Andres.


----------



## LuisVonka

Yo creo que no che, porque a una frecuencia menor va a ser mas agresivo el corte de la bobina por la baja impedancia...para mi lo mejor creo que es la nominal y después red de zobel para dejar plana la impedancia...
Primera vez que estoy en esto,pero leí bastante, igualmente solo en foros, capaz un libro me caería mejor...
Solo realicé pruebas, cuando me llegue el tester va a tomar la forma definitiva, tengo que medir los parlantes aún y entender el Arta...
Saludos y gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

LuisVonka dijo:


> Yo creo que no che, *porque a una frecuencia menor va a ser mas agresivo el corte de la bobina* por la baja impedancia


       
La "agresividad" del corte la dá la cantidad de bobinas y capacitores que pongas por que eso cambia el orden del filtro, pero "la baja impedancia" (???) no juega en esto.
Lo que dice @aadf es razonable, pero vale solo en ese punto de la curva de impedancia. Los xover pasivos se calculan por soft en forma iterativa por que hay que optimizar a curva de respuesta en frecuencia frente a una carga de impedancia variable como es la bobina de los parlantes en general.
Además mejor que empecemos a hablar correctamente de los parlantes por que vos usás woofer y mid en forma intercambiable y terminás mareando al que lee. *El woofer es el gordo grandote *y *el mid es el enano del medio*...por decirlo de alguna forma, y entre ellos están cortados en activo a 100Hz...o algo así era...


----------



## aadf

Hola,

Una herramienta que descubri hace poco es el XSim (XSim free crossover designer - diyAudio) Cargando los parametros que lees con el arta y con un microfono, podes simular el crossover y ves la respuesta.

saludos,


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hay un soft libre MUY BUENO que se llama VituixCAD. Te permite levantar la curva de respuesta en frecuencia y fase "del grafico que te da el fabricante en el datasheet" y podes calcular el xover con eso si no podes medir con microfono.
Es muy pero muy parecido al LSPCad pero gratuito y con muchas cosas mas.
En diyaudio hay un hilo con todo el descule que hacen los usuarios y el diseñador del soft.


----------



## ocarbone

Estimados foreros, un amigo Dj le regalaron unos Leea 3110, bastante maltratados, con parlantes reparados, se acordo de mi, y me los traje adjunto foto divisor. la parte de Woofer y Medios no la entiendo.
*Extremo plaqueta W es Positivo Medios (Marron)* conectado con Positivo entrada con capacitor en Serie 1.0 250V/10%.
*Extremo M es Positivo Woofer (Rojo)* la pista esta conextada a una pata del capacitor 1.0 250V/10% y al positivo de la entrada.
No Entiendo las conexiones, si pudieran ayudarme. Gracias
*Tweeter T* = Capacitor en seire de 10uF 50V + Bobina serie + LLave atenuadora. (Lo entiendo leei post Dr. Z (Eduardo Zavalla)
E =positivo entrada. Flecha = Negativo entrada y negativo Terminales de parlantes.
A su vez positivo del Tweeter Piezo va una llave atenuadora con resistencias, y Positio Medio tambien a llave atenuadora con resistencias bobinadas


----------



## AntonioAA

No alcanzo a entender el circuito como para ayudarte , tratá de relevarlo y dibujarlo ... pero evidentemente es bastante primitivo , como era habitual en esos tiempos . No se como te ves para medirlos y hacer algo en serio .


----------



## sergiot




----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Es algo como esto....inentendible...

A mi me parece que estan mal las indicaciones del PCB...debería ser algo así:
Mid --> Woofer
Tweeter --> Mid
Woofer --> tweeter


----------



## ocarbone

Hola AntonioAA, Gracias por su atencion. No soy electronico. pero leeo especialmente este foro en lo que tiene que ver con el audio.
Adjunto el Diagrama.  Revise su divisor para los Sansui con Tweeter Foxtex, y compare. Para mi la conexion del woofer es directo sin corte Holimar en sus divisores los Woofer no tenian corte.. El Medio solo tiene el capacitor C1 en serie. 
La Conexion Tweeter creo que es correcta es un Piezo, revise el post de E. Zavalla. El medio y el Tweeter tienen llaves atenuadoras que debiera eliminarlas.
Saludos
Oscar.


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es algo como esto....inentendible...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 191406
> A mi me parece que estan mal las indicaciones del PCB...debería ser algo así:
> Mid --> Woofer
> Tweeter --> Mid
> Woofer --> tweeter


Gracias Dr.. PCB esta invertido W con Medio. Creo que el Woofer va directo y el Medio con capacitor en Serie 1.0 250V/10%
Saludos.
Gracias Sergiot. el Capacitor de papel tiene valor = 1.0 250V /10%


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ocarbone dijo:


> Creo que el Woofer va directo y el Medio con capacitor en Serie 1.0 250V/10%


El tweeter va solo con el cap de 1uF.
El medio va con el cap electrolitico y la bobina en serie porque ambos forman un filtro pasabanda que es lo que usa un medio.

Dos mangos aparte es que tengas un tweeter piezo que habrá que tratar de ajustar...

No vayas a conectar el tweeter donde te digo que va el medio por que le vas a meter frecuencias bajas que pueden dañarlo.
Si vos has cambiado la estructura de parlantes del baffle vamos a tener que revisar todo el xover.


----------



## ocarbone

Mil Disculpas me confundi con el diagrama. Adjunto el Correcto.
Cap1 (de papel) = 1.0 50V en Serie  = Positivo de Tweeter Piezo,
Medio = Capacitor electrolitivo 10uF 50V + Bobina ambos en serie.
Woofer positivo directo
Tanto el Piezo como los medios van a llaves atenuadoras, con resistencias.
Gracias* Dr. Zoidberg, su opinion me hizo repensar ya prender. 
AntonioAA*, LEEA eran primitivos en esa epoca. Saludos.
Gracias Sergiot por su aporte a marcar las fotos.


----------



## AntonioAA

Como veras , coincide con lo que te dijimos , es muy primitivo . Pero lamentablemente , es lo que hay . Reformular crossover para 3 vias es bastante largo y tenes que medir todo , simular y ajustar . Sumando a que como decis estan maltratados ... yo los dejaria asi .
Es poco lo que podes hacer en forma elemental y que aporte mejora .


----------



## ocarbone

Que opinan si elimino las llaves atenuadoras, que estan rotas algunas perillas y modifico divisor del piezo a agregando estas resistencias al capacitor de 1.0/250V.
Gracias AntonioAA por su atencion.
Probe el woofer y el medio al aire libre y funcionan. Desarme gabinete y los saco al Sol par eliminar humedad. Debo Encolar partes del gabinete y lijar, barnizar y pintar.
Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ocarbone dijo:


> Que opinan si elimino las llaves atenuadoras, que estan rotas algunas perillas


Tirar al diablo esas llaves y perillas de función "desconocida" es el primer paso que deberías dar, sobre todo si están dañadas, por que las nuevas te van a salir mas caras que los baffles.


ocarbone dijo:


> ... y modifico divisor del piezo a agregando estas resistencias al capacitor de 1.0/250V.


Para el piezo leé acá: Como ajustar la respuesta de un tweeter piezo-electrico


----------



## ocarbone

*Hola, *Dr. Zoidberg, Tirare las perillas, la parte del piezo tiene Capacitor =1.0; le parece bien Resistencia 1 en serie, = 33Ohms 1W y la resistencia en Paralelo 15 Ohms/5W.  Que corte por los 7.000Hz el medio es de 5" . Segun comentarios en este post de Jorgefer, llegaban bastante alto
Perdon tengo su post iniciado por Ud. en el Word
Saludos y Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ocarbone dijo:


> *Hola, *Dr. Zoidberg, Tirare las perillas, la parte del piezo tiene Capacitor =1.0; le parece bien Resistencia 1 en serie, = 33Ohms 1W y la resistencia en Paralelo 15 Ohms/5W.  Que corte por los 7.000Hz el medio es de 5" . Segun comentarios en este post de Jorgefer, llegaban bastante alto


Hola Oscar, con 1.0 uF y 15 ohms te va a cortar a mas de 10kHz. Con 1.5uF te va a cortar en 7kHz...pero aún lo veo alto como para que llegue el medio. Usá 2.2uF ( o dos de 1uF en paralelo) y ahí vas a cortar en 5kHz y monedas... claro...siempre usando 15 ohms en la R2. Suele ser el mejor valor de compromiso....
Fijate acá, en la hoja que subiste:





El cruce original del tweeter está en 5700 Hz, y con *2 uF y 15 ohms* te va a quedar en 5300...ahí al lado. Si lo dejás ahí no vas a tener mucho cambio de sonido respecto a la actualidad...al menos en lo que hace al tweeter. Habrá que ver si el medio llega y como lo hace, pero al piezo no podés bajarlo más...


----------



## ocarbone

Gracias Dr.
Sigo adelante con su recomendacion, a reparar las cajas, y comprar las resistencias y capacitores.
Saludos


----------



## Charly16

Tengo los programas VituixCAD2 y tambien  Xsim Para la realizacion de crossovers pasivos. Al parecer, estos programas necesitan tanto de gráficos de respuesta en frecuencia y curva de impedancia en formato de archivos llamados FRD y ZMA.
Los altavoces que trato de usar para realizar los crosover son de la marca Italiana B&C Speakers. 
La marca B&C proprciona gráficas tanto de respuesta en frecuencia como de impedancia de todos sus altavoces.
El problema es, que directamente ninguno de los dos programas, me deja implementar los archivos por no ser archivos FRD o ZMA.
¿alguien sabe la forma de extraer las graficas de un pdf, y convertir o implementar este tipo de archivos?
Este archivo que adjunto sirve de ejemplo de las graficas de respuesta e impedancia que necesito usar.


----------



## AntonioAA

Habia unos programitas en frdconsortium que no existe mas ... se llamaban spltrace o SPLtools  , los debo tener por ahi pero no estoy seguro de que pueda subirlos ...
Aqui puedes tener una pista : FRD Consortium tools guide
De todos modos no dan el resultado  que dan los frd y zma medidos por el tema de la fase . Seria bueno que intentes obtenerlas con Limp


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ya lo mencioné antes: VituixCad tiene una herramienta que te permite levantar el gráfico del datasheet y con eso comenzar el diseño del xover si no tenes equipo para medir con microfono.
No recuerdo como se llama pero se accede desde la interfaz del soft...y hay que jugar un ratito para tomarle la mano.
Claramente no es lo mejor ni mucho menos, pero te permite obtener un xover con los datos "de fábrica" del parlante...


----------



## Charly16

Muchas gracias por las respuestas. 
Dr. Zoidberg. Entoces el propio VituixCAD si tiene una herramienta para convertir graficos puedo transferir graficas del equipo de medición
directamente, Solo debo aprender como convertir el formato desde el mismo software.
Eso es mejor de lo que esperaba, ya que dispongo del Software Smaart Live con micrófono de medición para respuesta en frecuencia SPL y fase.
La curva de impedancia ya será otro tema, tendre que usar la grafica del fabricante de los altavoces , aunque para cortes de 2 vias a partir de 1500
a 2500 Hz. maximo no tendra demasiada influencia el recinto acústico. 
Probare a ver si lo consigo y os cuento.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

jose carlos garrido dijo:


> Entoces el propio VituixCAD si tiene una herramienta para convertir graficos puedo transferir graficas del equipo de medición
> directamente,


Nononono!!!
El VituixCad tiene una herramienta donde podés importar el gráfico del fabricante que está en el datasheet y desde ese gráfico podés llevarte las curvas frd y zma sin tener que medir...ni saber como responde el parlante en la realidad.
Ahora, si vos tenés un soft para medir y el micrófono, entonces podés hacer la medición real y el propio soft que uses te debe generar las curvas frd y zma por que son un standard.


----------



## Charly16

El problema es, que por mas que busco no encuentro nigun programa o forma para convertir un grafico de fabricante  a frd y zma
parece que hace un tiempo existia algún programa desaparecido ya.
Agradezco cualquier ayuda.
Las curvas que mide mi software, Smaart Live 7  tampoco las reconoce.


----------



## AntonioAA

Tanto frd como zma son archivos de texto . Podes abrirlos con notepad simplemente y comparar los que saca tu software con uno que funcione y comparar el formato ... 
Puede ser que tenga cabecera o no ... o como estan separados los campos


----------



## Charly16

Gracias AntonioAA. Acabo de comprobar que los archivos que comentas de texto frd son parecidos en formato a los que produce mi software.
Son archivos tipo ascii 
Son muy muy parecidos. seguire intentandolo. Un saludo.


----------



## ocarbone

Dado que en #1226 Jose Carlos Garrido menciono que a 2500 Hz. maximo no tendra demasiada influencia el recinto acústico. 
A partir de que frecuencia deja de tener importancia en recinto acustico? Como para iniciar el corte de medios sin calcular gabinete.
Saludos


----------



## sergiot

Exacto, el calculo del recinto o bafle es solo para las frecuencias bajas, o por lo menos son las frecuencias en donde el calculo del recinto es mas significativo, un rango medio suele ser de campana cerrada lo cual hace de recinto, sin mucho calculo es solo un parlante cerrado atras, algunos fabricantes que hacen los rango medio abiertos, suelen dar un volumen optimo para tal fin ya que son abiertos.


----------



## AntonioAA

ocarbone dijo:


> Dado que en #1226 Jose Carlos Garrido menciono que a 2500 Hz. maximo no tendra demasiada influencia el recinto acústico.
> A partir de que frecuencia deja de tener importancia en recinto acustico? Como para iniciar el corte de medios sin calcular gabinete.
> Saludos


Como regla general , el gabinete importa cerca de la frecuencia de resonancia del parlante . Influye cada vez menos a mas alta la frecuencia , pero siempre se tiene en cuenta ... asi sea un medio , pero generalmente con 1-2lts es suficiente . Tampoco hacemos trabajar un medio o tweeter muy cerca de Fs , por eso es que realmente importa en el woofer .


----------



## ocarbone

Gracias Sergiot y AntonioAA. por su atencion.
Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ocarbone dijo:


> A partir de que frecuencia deja de tener importancia en recinto acustico? *Como para iniciar el corte de medios sin calcular gabinete*.


Como ya te comentaron, la respuesta del baffle solo importa en muy baja frecuencia y hasta un limite superior de 200Hz..ponele. El asunto es que el woofer sigue sonando por encima de esa frecuencia, y como el xover que tenés no usa filtro pasa-bajos (FPB) para cortar la respuesta del woofer...la caída natural de este es lo que se usa como FPB, y el medio arranca - con suerte - en algún punto donde la salida del woofer esté atenuada lo suficiente como para interactuar con el comienzo de la excitación del medio.

Por desgracia no sabemos donde es el corte inferior del medio por que no conocemos la impedancia del medio como para tantear por donde vá, pero calculando así nomas parece ser que ronda los 2kHz (a juzgar por el capacitor de 10uF y suponiendo que el medio tiene 8 ohms) aún cuando la hoja de datos de mas arriba habla de 1150 Hz, lo que parecería indicar que el medio es de 16 ohms...mas o menos...o que le metieron mano y cambiaron el cap de 10uF... o que la hoja de datos es una sanata...vaya uno a saber.

Si vos vas a mantener los MISMOS parlantes, y si dejás el xover original (verificando los capacitores que tal vez estén j0did0s), el baffle debería funcionar muy parecido a sus orígenes. Ahora, si cambiás algún parlante - en especial el woofer - vamos a estar mas complicados para juntar woofer y medio con ese filtro pasa-banda de primer orden que tiene el medio o habrá que agregar un pasa-bajos al woofer.

Contanos si has cambiado algún parlante o si el baffle ya viene modificado de antes (ese tweeter Foxtex no debe ser original ni mucho menos). Es más, subí una foto de cada parlante por el lado de adelante y de atrás, así vemos que venía en el baffle.


----------



## ocarbone

Hola Dr. Zoidberg:
De folletos de Leea provistos en este foro obtuve:
Leea 1050-BF 10” - 8 Ohms -  38Hz a 4.000 Hz;  (42 Hz Fr Res) -  94 Db - Bobina 32mm (1 ¼”)
Leea 550-RM: 5”  - 8 Ohms - 500 Hz a 9.000Hz  - 93Db supongo que Bobina 1"

He visto en este foro otro Divisor del Leea 3110, es igual al que tengo, efectivamente, como Ud dice el Woofer es corte mecanico, (Hasta donde llegue), el medio con capacitor electrolitico 10uf arrancará en los 2.000Hz, . Este finde probare desoldar y verificar continuidad del divisor. sino lo desoldare todo y verificare cada elemento.  Encolare la caja. Vere de comprar los capacitores nuevos y epero que la bobinita tenga continuidad.  Prove los Woofer y los medios con cables de bafle a los parlantes y funcionaban bien sin ruido de rose de bobinas, y el medio batante bien, pesa casi 1Kgr.
Segun Ud. me demostro y virifique; el divisor no es 12DB sino de primer orden 6Db. El Tweeter no es fostex sino Piezo Leea.      
Creo que en esa epoca era mas verso que tecnica (años 70/80).
Los famosos Holimar 3/13 tambien tenian corte natural en los 13".  Bolche Mi Club - Banfied tenia al principio 70/80 todo Holimar, los Tweeter no duraban son para 10 Wats. Para los precios que los vendian no tenia sentido pijotear pordrian haberls puesto FTH 20 o FTH 40.
Tengo otros 4 fostex, que compre las bobinas pero no me anime a colocarla por lo pequeño de lugar para trabajar y lo fino del cable, se corta de nada, (al desarmarlos se cortan) me los repararon.  Por lo que vi en un post sobre bafles Sansui restaurados por AntonioAA hay que cortarlos en los 7.000. Tambien los recomendaba Fostex en un folleto que perdi y Dr. Google no me permite recuperarlo, lo corta en 12DB (C= 2,2uF y L 0,3mH) para 8 Ohms.
Saludos Dr.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ocarbone dijo:


> Leea 1050-BF 10” - 8 Ohms - 38Hz a 4.000 Hz; (42 Hz Fr Res) - 94 Db - Bobina 32mm (1 ¼”)
> Leea 550-RM: 5” - 8 Ohms - 500 Hz a 9.000Hz - 93Db supongo que Bobina 1"


El problema con esas especificaciones es que valen para una atenuación de -10dB (generalmente) pero nos interesa el punto de -3dB o -6dB dependiendo del tipo de filtro a usar. Si querés la mejor performance, no te queda otra que medir con micrófono el woofer para ver como "cae"...y si nó, respetamos el diseño original y que suene como quiera.



ocarbone dijo:


> El Tweeter no es fostex sino Piezo Leea.


Ahhhh....ok. había visto que dijiste tweeter *FoXtex* (no Fostex) y pensé que estaba "emparchado".



ocarbone dijo:


> Creo que en esa epoca era mas verso que tecnica (años 70/80).


   Tal cual...



ocarbone dijo:


> Por lo que vi en un post sobre bafles Sansui restaurados por AntonioAA hay que cortarlos en los 7.000. Tambien los recomendaba Fostex en un folleto que perdi y Dr. Google no me permite recuperarlo, lo corta en 12DB (C= 2,2uF y L 0,3mH) para 8 Ohms.


A que frecuencia??? Que tweeter en particular???

Saludos Oscar!!


----------



## ocarbone

Hola Eduardo.
Los Foster o Fostex FHT6
Subo divisor que realizo AntonioAA para sus Sansui
Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Huuummmmmmm....
7kHz es un corte muy alto para casi cualquier medio del planeta, pero para el tweeter no hay drama. El problema será la interacción entre el medio y el tweeter si se te ocurre cortarlo allá arriba. No sé si cualquier medio llegará bien...sin medirlo no se puede decir.


----------



## AntonioAA

Estimado Carbone : esos tweeters yacen en alguna caja del taller ... Empezaban a funcionar en 5khz y no muy lineales ... No actualicé el post , pero hubo una segunda vuelta ... Conseguí un Peerless de domo y volví a medir y rediseñar todo , por algo digo que el 3 vías da mucho trabajo ... Logré una respuesta hermosa y unos reverse null impresionantes . Sonido "celestial" ... Único problema es que mi Hijo ... Se los llevó !!


----------



## ocarbone

Hola Antonio.
Anticipo sus repuestas, (Primero Medir). Tengo que conseguir microfono. (Muy importante).
Podria reemplazar a los Fostex por estos Ken Brown HT93 japoneses en total tengo 4. Venian en el Famoso Kit de Ken Brown W=10"+Medio=5" y Tw HT93 y Este Divisor de Frecuencia.
Ademas para cambiar bobina tengo 2 de Tw 11 - 5501 de 4 Ohms.
Un dia me van echar de mi casa tengo un cementerio de parlantes 2 de 15" EVM L15 + 4 de 13" similar Holimar de 16 Ohms Iman Ceramico + 2 de 13" 4 Ohms alnico. son los que mas lugar ocupan.
Saludos par Rosario y San Juan. Que tengan buen dia. Gracias por su atencion.


----------



## AntonioAA

El micrófono no necesita ser de gran calidad para un crossover ! Un electret comun de PC es aceptable ... Alguna vez publique comparativo con el Boheringer 
Dale para adelante !


----------



## Hugo_dc

Saludos estimados!
Tengo un par de yamaha ns8390 con estas especificaciones y diseño (adjunto imagenes)

Noto un sonido muy invasivo en los medios altos, siempre me costo lograr un buen detalle en el audio, como si resonaran mucho en ciertas frecuencias.

Hace poco ss me dio por desarmar y ver el crossover. Me encontre con los 2 capacitores que se ven en el esquema...

Aparentemente el woffer esta tipo full range, no tiene cortes y se superpone con el de medios.
Asi mismo el de medios tampoco tiene low pass, va al tope de lo que da.

Me llama la atencion los puntos del crossover en 4000 y 10000

Creo que ese diseño puede ser mejorado colocando un low pass tanto en el woofer como en el de medios, respetando los cortes que ya trae. 
(De momento no encontre informacion sobre los parlantes)

Me gustaria saber su opinion sobre el diseño en si.
Creen que se pueda mejorar el sonido?


----------



## Fogonazo

Hugo_dc dijo:


> Saludos estimados!
> Tengo un par de yamaha ns8390 con estas especificaciones y diseño (adjunto imagenes)


Ese crossover, mirado con respeto "Es una bosta" 


> Creen que se pueda mejorar el sonido?
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 193733Ver el archivo adjunto 193734


Seguramente que si.
Habría que medir los parámetros T&S de los transductores y calcular y realizar un crossover mejor.
Medición y cálculo se encuentran detallados en el Foro


----------



## Hugo_dc

Fogonazo dijo:


> Seguramente que si.
> Habría que medir los parámetros T&S de los transductores y calcular y realizar un crossover mejor.
> Medición y cálculo se encuentran detallados en el Foro



Es que para mi a ese crossover le falta la mitad! 
Si imaginas la grafica de respuesta cuando entra el de medios se suma al woffer que no tiene low pass

El problema que tengo es que no consigo informacion sobre el fabricante de los parlantes. 

Crees que se pueda hacer un crossover aceptable sin esa info?

Gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hugo_dc dijo:


> Si imaginas la grafica de respuesta cuando entra el de medios se suma al woffer que no tiene low pass


A 4kHz poca respuesta puede tener el woofer, lo mismo que el mid a 10kHz pero eso no necesariamente implica que el diseño sea correcto.



Hugo_dc dijo:


> El problema que tengo es que no consigo informacion sobre el fabricante de los parlantes.


Y no queda otra salida que medir, si queres hacerlo bien, o empezar a jugar-por ejemplo atenuando los agudos que parecen molestarte-con la esperanza de llegar a alguna solución "aceptable" sin quemar ningún parlante en el intento.

En el foro hay muchísimo material para leer y aprender, solo tenes que buscarlo.


----------



## Hugo_dc

Si! Estoy viendo la parte de medicion. Tema desconocido hasta ahora.
Gracias


----------



## AntonioAA

Es un tipico crossover "elemental" de los que hay muchos . Vaticino una respuesta horrible .
Seguramente el sonido puede mejorar mucho midiendo  y rehaciendo el crossover a 2do. orden .
Lleva tiempo pero vale la pena !


----------



## sergiot

Muchos bafles no utilizan corte al subwoofer, el concepto era que el mismo parlante por si solo dejará de funcionar a una frecuencia determinada, y de ahi en mas le sigue el rango medio, creo haber leido que ese concepto es para no generar rotación de fase por causa de los divisores, según algunos, el cambio de fase suele ser peor que un mal divisor, siempre hablando a lo que el oido escucha.
Solo un concejo, eso notas en los medios altos y altos, muchas veces es producto de la acustica de la sala, hace poco me dedique un tiempo a mejorar ese aspecto en mi living ya que nunca le di bola, no era que sonaba mal, pero notaba una diferencia muy marcada entre escuchar a volumen medio, que a volumen alto, en este ultimo caso habias estridencias molestas, esas que se asentuan en las voces de las mujeres cuando se van muy alto en la frecuencia, despues de poner un par de paneles la cosa cambio muchisimo.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Lo de las estridencias molestas en las voces de las mujeres se lleva estudiando Siglos......... Y no sólo en los parlantes.......
Un saludo.


----------



## sergiot

Esas son imposibles de solucionar, y más aún si se convive con ellas...


----------



## Hugo_dc

sergiot dijo:


> Solo un concejo, eso notas en los medios altos y altos, muchas veces es producto de la acustica de la sala


No medi en que frecuencia se produce exactamente. Sucede por ejemplo en los solos de santana del disco Live at South America (no se si es un buen ejemplo, pero para hacerse una idea) 
Es posible que si. Que la sala este generando resonancias en esa frecuencia particular.


----------



## sergiot

tendrías que analizar con un microfono y ruido rosa, y mirar si en los medios altos y altos se produce el efecto peine.


----------



## ocarbone

Es la linea economica de yamaha, en el precio de ese bafle infuye mas la parte de la marca que el valor de los componentes, adjunto el diagrama del Ns10 discontinuado para que veas la diferncia del crossover, pero el precio en su momento era bastante elevado; no era linea economica.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Te dejo unos *ejemplos* de crossovers pensados para el oido del cliente y no para el bolsillo del fabricante :


----------



## RaulKun

ERSE - Crossover Calculators no he revisando todas las respuestas, espero que te sea de utilidad,


​


----------



## alarik

Buenos días, a ver si alguien me puede echar un cable con algo que creo os resultará sencillo. Deseo poner un filtro paso-alto a un tweeter de coche. El que el instalador me puso es de 3,3uF 100v, siendo un tweeter de 4ohm para coche, 75w rms y 150w pico. Con la formula de uF=1/2x3,1416x4xfrecuencia de corte, me da como resultado que a 3,3uf 100v está cortando el tweeter a 1200 mhz.

Tengo entendido que para que sobrevivan deben ser cortados mínimo a 3500 mhz.

El caso es que no encuentro en las tiendas ningún filtro paso-alto pasivo que tenga los 1,13uF que he calculado que necesito para cortar a 3500. ¿estoy haciendo los cálculos mal? A ver si me echais una mano. Un saludo.


----------



## AntonioAA

La frecuencia de corte de un tweeter depende de sus caracteristicas , no son todos iguales . Si no tienes especificación es mas o menos como dices .... por otra parte los capacitores vienen en tamaños standard, deberias poner de 1,2uF el mas aproximado , no hay gran diferencia . O 1uF o 1,5uF


----------



## alarik

El instalador tampoco me facilitó las especificaciones de mi tweeter ni su caja. Encontré info por internet, pero el mismo fabricante apena da datos así como que son datos confusos al hablar de potencia en pico sin mencionarlo o al hablar de potencia de la pareja sin aclararlo. El tweeter es un Boss tw-30, a 4ohm, 100 db sensibilidad, 150w pico y 75w rms (cada uno, y me costó averiguarlo). Con la formula ese filtro paso-alto con 3.33 uF me da que equivale a cortar a 1200hz (y eso es poquisimo! normal que se quemen!).

Pero mirando en tiendas no encuentro  paso-altos por debajo de 3,33uF. Donde puedo comprar uno adecuado  (para españa)?

pdt: En mi anterior post puse mhz acostumbrado al hardware de ordenador, cuando me refería en realidad a hz.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

alarik dijo:


> Con la formula ese filtro-paso alto me da 3.33 uF que equivale a cortar a 1200hz


Pues con la misma fórmula a mi me salen 12 kHz !!!
Y a 1200Hz ya tenes una atenuación de 22dB... que dificilmente queme el tweeter a menos que le des muchísima potencia.


----------



## alarik

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Pues con la misma fórmula a mi me salen 12 kHz !!!
> Y a 1200Hz ya tenes una atenuación de 22dB... que dificilmente queme el tweeter a menos que le des muchísima potencia.


imposible, te saldrán 1,2khz, vuelvelo a mirar... 

No he dicho nada sobre la pendiente de atenuación de ningún filtro. De todos modos 1200 hz no son frecuencias de agudos, son de medios.


----------



## sergiot

Estas usando mal el valor del capacitor, se coloca en Faradios, si pones el valor en uF, al resultado lo tenes que multiplicar por 1.000.000


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

alarik dijo:


> imposible, te saldrán 1,2khz, vuelvelo a mirar...






	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Oct 9, 2020



alarik dijo:


> No he dicho nada sobre la pendiente de atenuación de ningún filtro. De todos modos 1200 hz no son frecuencias de agudos, son de medios.


Y no se que pretendés lograr con un filtro de 1º orden...


----------



## alarik

me estais liando, en mi capacitor del tweeter pone 3,3 microfaradios (uF) y aplicando la fórmula la unica manera de que me salga 3.31 uF es con 1200hz. No se de donde sacais 12 khz ni lo de multiplicar por un millon .

1/(2x3,1416*4ohm*1200hz)= 1/30.159,36= 3,31uF microfaradios. En el filtro pone 3,33 y el tweeter está a 4ohm, debe estar cortandole a 1200hz... osea que lo corta ya de por sí en plena frecuencia de medios... sin entrar en tema pendientes.


----------



## sergiot

No se hace asi, tenes que despejar de la formula frecuencia y reemplazar en su lugar el valor Xc que en este caso es 3.3uf.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

alarik dijo:


> 1/30.159,36= 3,31uF


MAAAAL !!!!
Es 3.31 *exp -05* --> 33uF !!!!!

Nadie te lía en nada. Sos vos el que no sabe leer notación científica.


----------



## alarik

sergiot dijo:


> Estas usando mal el valor del capacitor, se coloca en Faradios, si pones el valor en uF, al resultado lo tenes que multiplicar por 1.000.000


En el filtro pone 3,3 uF. Yo pensaba que uF era el acrónimo de microfaradios. Si hago la formula como puse, tengo que usar 1200hz para que me de esos 3,3 uF que pone en el  filtro, pero lo cierto es que usando calculadoras de capacitores me da 33,1 uF. Ponedme la formula correctamente escrita para que pueda entender el fallo por favor.


----------



## alarik

Bueno es igual, multiplico por 1 millón el resultado y listo. De todos modos mi filtro es de 3.3uF, y está cortando al altavoz a 12.000hz.. porque está a 4 ohm  y conectado solitariamente. Es un valor demasiado alto creo, debería estar cortado a 3500, ¿no?, 6000 si acaso,.. pero no 12.000...


----------



## sergiot

El valor del corte no es arbitrario, es segun el funcionamiento del tweeter y de sus parametros, que corte en 12mil, no quiere decir que por debajo de ese valor no funcione, en 1er orden tenes una pendiente de 6db por octaba, osea que en 6000Hz tenes una atenuación de -6db, y dependiendod de la sensibilidad del tweeter puede ser funcional a esa frecuencia y con buen nivel de audio.


----------



## fededesalta

Hola tengo un divisor y no sé cómo conectarlo


----------



## DOSMETROS

Levanta el diagrama para que sea mas facil ayudarte !


----------



## fededesalta

Me fijé en la placa y es marca peavey encontré esto . Quisiera saber si me sirve para un bafle que estoy armando y es de 3 vías. El woofer dice 150 w rms. Y tengo tweeters bala leea de 150
Disculpas por mi ignorancia.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 18, 2020

Me olvidaba de comentar el medio no lo compre pero me figura en los planos de la caja de 5"


----------



## sergiot

La respuesta correcta sería, NO.
Un divisor de frecuencia se calcula en base a los datos TS y respuesta en frecuencia de cada parlante, despues esta la opción barata de poner capacitor en serie y bobina a ojo.


----------



## antoito

En este mismo foro hay algo de lo que os interesa y pienso que ahí está todo o casi:
www.forosdeelectronica.com/threads/el-filtro-de-cruce-en-la-hi-fi-diseño-y-construcción.167507


----------

